# Damit die Schönheit dieser Radgattung...



## flattermann (1. Dezember 2002)

...auch ausreichend gewürdigt wird.
(seufz, sowas hätt ich gern)


----------



## flattermann (1. Dezember 2002)

...ist echt obergeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (2. Dezember 2002)

Nett...  

Weiss jemand, was das für Bremsen sind...?


----------



## flattermann (2. Dezember 2002)

...das sind welche von Paul(chen)
Gruß Ulrich


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

... die Komplett-Rad-Galerie des Cross-Forums! 

noch ein Steelman!!! wirklich lecker...!


----------



## RobBj123 (6. Dezember 2002)

Phatty, warum postest du das dazugehörige Mädel nicht gleich mit...


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *... poste das dazugehörige Mädel gleich mit...  *



Nein!


----------



## onespeed (7. Dezember 2002)

@phaty: ick seh nur'n rotes kreutz... oder hängt das mit meiner krankmeldung zusammen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *@phaty: ick seh nur'n rotes kreutz... oder hängt das mit meiner krankmeldung zusammen  *



Bei mir ist es ein Posthorn auf schwarzem Grund ... komisch heute Morgen!
Hast Du kein Cross-Bike zum posten ...? Ach ja der Link für das Bild ist okay - wenn Du nochmal aufmachst wird es schon da sein!!!

Ich poste jetzt nochmal das Serotta Titan ... kann man ja garnicht oft genug sehen!!!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hast Du kein Cross-Bike zum posten ...? *



türlich digga


----------



## onespeed (7. Dezember 2002)

... und noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flattermann (7. Dezember 2002)

... oder wie wird das in der Fachwelt genannt???


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Dezember 2002)

Sehr schön, nur den Coda Vorbau würde ich schnell auswechseln...


----------



## singlestoph (8. Dezember 2002)

hier das rad einer deutschen weltmeisterin


----------



## Alan (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *hier das rad einer deutschen weltmeisterin *



Das Rad einer deutschen Weltmeisterin??? Den Hobel kenn ich besser als kein anderer. Ist nämlich meins und hängt keine zwei Meter entfernt an meiner Wand! Bis zu der Bank, an die der Alan gelehnt ist, sind es gut 3 km. 
Das Rad, das auch eine deutsche Weltmeisterin fährt, steht noch in meinem Büro 

Det


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *
> 
> Das Rad einer deutschen Weltmeisterin??? Den Hobel kenn ich besser als kein anderer. Ist nämlich meins und hängt keine zwei Meter entfernt an meiner Wand! Bis zu der Bank, an die der Alan gelehnt ist, sind es gut 3 km.
> ...



 

Ich hab mir gerade fast zwei Stunden so auf die Zunge beissen müssen ... ich wollte nicht schon wieder den Klugschei$$er raushängen lassen!
Hat jemand die TOUR zu Hause mit den Bildern von Hanka und Mike und könnte mal ein paar von den KOCMO Fotos mit ihr scannen? 

Sieht wirklich klasse aus ... also das Rad ... 







Dasvidanja

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Dezember 2002)

Die Gabel ist aber verdammt filigran, selbst für Cantis.
Muss geil sein, wenn bem Bremsen der Vorderreifen das Unterrohr begrüsst. 
Naja, verbuchen wir's halt mal unter der Abteilung "Zusätzliche Bremswirkung mit eingebauter Reifenreinigung".

Wie dem auch sei, hier was für die "Liebhaber" der Marke mit dem grossen C:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (8. Dezember 2002)

Also ohne die scheiss mechanischen Discs ist das Rad doch wohl saugeil...! Gibts aber anscheinend so nicht für uns zu kaufen :-(


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

DAS ist NICHT hässlich

und ganz nebenbei die avid discs SIN DER HASS.....und das meine ich ernst!


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *DAS ist NICHT hässlich
> 
> und ganz nebenbei die avid discs SIN DER HASS.....und das meine ich ernst! *



Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind auch so ein Beispiel für typisch amerikanischen Anachronismus. Niemand anders ausserhalb Amerika fährt/verbaut diesen Schwachsinn. Aber die Amis sind ganz geil drauf.

Zum Rahmen: von der LAckierung her sicher nicht hässlich, aber böse Zungen würden behaupten, dass die Schweissnähte verspachtelt und verschliffen sind, damit man die Risse nicht sieht.


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

@doc und alle anderen!

seit ihr die teile schonmal gefahren....mit diesen full metal jacket zughüllen sind die der hass und da stellt sich so manche hydraulische disc freiwillig hinten an!!!!!

und soooooo abwegig sind solche systeme nicht ich fahre die rock shox...halbmechanisch und je nach zugverlegung stechen die JEDE andere bremse aus

also meine hintere würde ich gegen keine bremse der welt eintauschen .....so was von giftig, definiert und zugleich bestens dosierbar.....DER HAMMER


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein postet ne Cola-Dose um mich zu ärgern ...  

Jetzt mal ne andere ernsthafte Frage über den Komfort ... wir wissen ja alle wie hart die Böcke sein können ... also mit den dünnen Reifen über einen gefrorenen Kurs, da kann man dann aber einpacken oder?!?

phaty!

P.S.: für alle die es noch nicht wissen, ich Mitglied im Verein der Cannondale-Hasser - aber ich seh das eher sportlich und werde hier jetzt auch keine Diskussion anfangen ... das haben wir im Fertigmacher abgeharkt!

CD-Rennräder fand ich schon immer schick!

P.P.S.: Bast hatten wir das nicht schon mal wegen den AVID-Bremsen? Die neue Generation ist gut - und fang jetzt keine Diskussion an, wenn Du nicht welche aus den letzten 12 Monaten gefahren hast! Ganz abgesehen, davon dass ich Discs generell nicht mag! Aber man sollte nicht immer alles gleich runtermachen! Immerhin endlich eine Chance für Rennradfahrer ordentliche Bremsleistungen zu erzielen!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Zum Rahmen: von der LAckierung her sicher nicht hässlich, aber böse Zungen würden behaupten, dass die Schweissnähte verspachtelt und verschliffen sind, damit man die Risse nicht sieht.  *



EBEN!

Ach ja und Basti, das ist eine Bilder-Gallerie für Cross-Räder - wir können uns ja gerne in einem gesonderten Thread über Bremssystem kloppen!

Ich mag Cantis! Aber die werden ja immer rarer ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

ich meine das doch positiv

wenn ich sage die dinger sind der hass dann heist das ich find die [email protected] wir uns da eben mistverstanden?

naja wie auch immer ich glaube ich hab in meiném archiv auch noch ein paarschöne crosser
die ich mal posten werde!!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich meine das doch positiv
> 
> wenn ich sage die dinger sind der hass dann heist das ich find die [email protected] wir uns da eben mistverstanden?
> *



Das ist hier ein Forum für gestandene Männer - da musst Du anders reden Grosser! Als ich so alt war wie Du, hiess der Hass: Müll ... so ändern sich die Zeiten!

Tim Johnsons Greg Lemond!


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

old skuuuuuuul


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

but swwwweeeeeetttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> wir können uns ja gerne in einem gesonderten Thread über Bremssystem kloppen!*



Och, mönsch, wo ich grad so in Fahrt bin. 

Sorry Basti, mag ja sein, dass die Dinger im Grunewald bei duftem Wetter jut Bremsen, wa, aber bei Dreck und Schlamm setzen die Züge sich ganz schnell zu.

Und über den Gewichtsnachteil brauchen wir glaube ich gar nicht reden:
Ein Satz mechanische Avid wiegt mit Zügen und Bremshebel ca. 1000 g. Bei gleichem Gewicht kann ich mir da bei den Hydraulischen nen Satz Formula 4-Racing DH ranmachen.
Also ich bitte dich!

DocSnyder *derjahrelangbeieiseskältekältemitcantisdurchneuschneegeschubbertist*


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

@doc

also meine rs-discs haben mittlerweile BEI JEDEM wetter standfetigkeit bewiesenvorne wie hinten!!!

und ok die 4 racung sind ebenfalls der HASS.....und ganz nebenbei werden die mein nächstets modernes rad schmücken....mit sicherheit


SO JETZT ABER BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> DocSnyder *derjahrelangbeieiseskältekältemitcantisdurchneuschneegeschubbertist* *



Du bist halt doch ein ganz harter Hund!!!  

Ich finde die PAULS Bremsen von dem STEELMAN, das Flattermann gepostet hat nicht mehr auf der Paul-website ... nur noch diese Retro-Teile ... ! Sind die ausgestorben???

@LeBasti: Ich hab in der Singletrack UK ein Bonti-Crosser gesehen? Haste so einen nicht auf Foto??? Ich brauch nen Scanner!!!!!

phaty

Now listening to: "This boy is tococtronic"


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @LeBasti: Ich hab in der Singletrack UK ein Bonti-Crosser gesehen? Haste so einen nicht auf Foto??? Ich brauch nen Scanner!!!!!
> ...



meinst du denn allenernstets dass ich den nicht schon LÄNGST gepostet hätte?


----------



## Jeroen (8. Dezember 2002)

Comfy alternative zur Crack-n-Fail:

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## RobBj123 (8. Dezember 2002)

Sowas hier...?

http://www.geocities.com/de_cycleman/bontrager1.jpg

Ich finds häßlich...


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

yahoo-verlinken geht nicht!!!

bitte solo posten!


----------



## Jeroen (8. Dezember 2002)

Von unsere Freunde Jeremy und Jay Sycip.. dass Crossdresser.....












Spot Singlespeed...







Von die ehemalige Salsa rahmenbauer:






mit passende gabel naturlich:


----------



## Jeroen (8. Dezember 2002)

Aus Kanada...  True North:







Hunter... moi lekker!

















Neben die Laufräder.. ein schöne Ibis.. Mit Handjob..  







  Planet Cross.. von IF.. mit richtige Chris Chance einfluss!







Ionic steel (Dean's steel label)







CX Steel porn from Jericho:






http://www.jerichobicycles.com/images/frames_nightshade_badge.jpg[img]


Luna Cycles; built by a woman, for woman:

[img]http://www.lunacycles.com/images/orbit2side_large.jpg







Und noch eine Serotta:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt ist wohl jedes coole Bike aus Nord-America gepostet!  

Den Bontrager müssen wir noch sehen !!!


----------



## flattermann (8. Dezember 2002)

P.P.S.: Bast hatten wir das nicht schon mal wegen den AVID-Bremsen? Die neue Generation ist gut - und fang jetzt keine Diskussion an, wenn Du nicht welche aus den letzten 12 Monaten gefahren hast! Ganz abgesehen, davon dass ich Discs generell nicht mag! Aber man sollte nicht immer alles gleich runtermachen! Immerhin endlich eine Chance für Rennradfahrer ordentliche Bremsleistungen zu erzielen! [/B][/QUOTE]


aber gute Rennradbremsen gibt es (gab es) schon lange - V-Brakes brauchts da wirklich nicht.
Hier zwei Beispiele von meinen Rädern:


----------



## flattermann (8. Dezember 2002)

nach der Magura HS 77 an dem Marschall, die Campa Delta an einem Herkelmann


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von flattermann _
> *
> aber gute Rennradbremsen gibt es (gab es) schon lange - V-Brakes brauchts da wirklich nicht.*



Du musst Dich nicht für Deine Meinung entschuldigen - und glaub mir ich hab sie schon *alle* ohne Ausnahme gefahren aber wer wie ich 121,5 kg wiegt - was bei Radfahrern nicht so oft vor kommt - der weiss was Bremsprobleme sind!

Natürlich sind das alles gute Bremsen aber eben nicht so optimal wie Bremsen sein könnten! Was dann aber ja auch noch was mit den Seitenflanken der Rennrad-Felgen zu tun hat! Die letzte Kombination, die ich gefahren habe (Dura-Ace und Mavic) hat mir bergab immer Angst gemacht! 

Die Maguras sind natürlich hervorragend - aber es macht sich nicht jeder gerne eine Ölquelle ans Rad! Das sind nur Vorurteile! Ich hab es gerne einfach an meinen Rädern!

Wie gesagt, ich gehe alleine durch mein Gewicht schon anders an die Grenzen der Technik - bei allen Bike-Parts und Rahmen! Daher sehe ich die Dinge meist von einer etwas anderen Warte!

Phaty!
muss abnehmen!


----------



## flattermann (8. Dezember 2002)

121,5 kg packt die locker (nur die Trikottaschen beulen immer so schnell aus)


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von flattermann _
> *121,5 kg packt die locker (nur die Trikottaschen beulen immer so schnell aus)    *



Ist die hydraulisch oder mechanisch?

Aber nicht von tune - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (9. Dezember 2002)

na dann hab ich mich eben geirrt 
aber fuhr die nicht mal sowas
zwischendurch fuhr sie auch noch koga 
könnt euch ürigens ein bontrager posten


----------



## singlestoph (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jetzt ist wohl jedes coole Bike aus Nord-America gepostet!
> 
> Den Bontrager müssen wir noch sehen !!! *




da


----------



## singlestoph (9. Dezember 2002)

und da


----------



## odelay (9. Dezember 2002)

gerade bei mtbr.com gefunden:




sweeet


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

danke hat mir die Nacht versüsst ...! 

Matt ist einfach Gott!

phaty


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

HARTES GERÄT!!!!!


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

Mit dem MTB würde es auch nicht besser gehen!!!!


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

und noich eins!!! Mal ein Crossrad mit MTB Lenker!! War, glaube ich, bis  98  erlaubt!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

Tolle Bilder Manitou ... der Flatbar-Crosser (was für ein Name!) mit dem Sprung ist ja ganz schön mutig... die Landung hätte mich interessiert! Und so schönes Wetter zum Crossen - muss wohl Californien sein!

Weiss jemand welche Schmiede das "Mongoose" gebaut hat? Sieht mir ein bisschen nach "Independent Fabrication" aus. Oder war es doch Sandvik?

Lang lebe russisches U-Boot-Titan!  

phaty


----------



## Jeroen (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Weiss jemand welche Schmiede das "Mongoose" gebaut hat? Sieht mir ein bisschen nach "Independent Fabrication" aus. Oder war es doch Sandvik?
> *




Alle Titan Mongoose rahmen werden durch Titanium Sports Technology in Kenwick, Washington gefertigt. Das ist dass ehemalige Sandvik Titanium Sports jah, die auch die DBR's z.B. gefertigt habe. Verarbeitung ist wirklich top. Der Preis auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (10. Dezember 2002)

Die Gabel sieht gefährlich nach Morati aus. Die basteln ja auch an 'nem Rennrad mit Scheibenbremse rum.


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

Das würde mich auch reizen!!! Rennrad oder Crossrad mit Scheibenbremse!!! Wollte schonmal bei einem Rahmenbauer anfragen was sowas kostet!!!!

Manitou


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Das würde mich auch reizen!!! Rennrad oder Crossrad mit Scheibenbremse!!! Wollte schonmal bei einem Rahmenbauer anfragen was sowas kostet!!!!
> 
> Manitou *



Sollte keinen Aufpreis kosten KOCMO 1100 oder ein Germans "Queer" 915 ... bei On-One in England gibt es jetzt eins mit Gangschaltung (normalerweise Singlespeed) weiss aber noch nicht ob das mit Scheibenbremsen kommt! Sollte aber - das Rad heisst übrigens "Il Pompino" was auf italienisch "Oral-Verkehr" bedeutet - also nicht vor der Eisdiele vorfahren ...  

Die Spinnen die Briten!

phaty


----------



## kukuxumusu (10. Dezember 2002)

Mehr Bilder in Action bidde.



Is ja immer willkommen.


Gruss

BERND


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

"Bitte mal kräftig pusten..."







Das wäre dann die normale Titan-Version! 

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Dezember 2002)

... cyclocross  ist zu finden hier: !!iihbäh!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1978371473 

und sieht so aus


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

> Il pompino!



@Phaty

Was sind das denn für Kurbeln??? Sieht aus wie 177er!!!

Manitou


----------



## Alan (10. Dezember 2002)

Lecker, lecker, lecker. Russentitan aus Holland.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2002)

gebraucht aber  ein liebstes rad

hab übrigens mal gelesen das moongoose in mexiko schweissen lässt würde auch die eher moderaten preise eklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *gebraucht aber  ein liebstes rad
> 
> hab übrigens mal gelesen das moongoose in mexiko schweissen lässt würde auch die eher moderaten preise eklären *




Stimmt. Seit einige Zeit hat TST auch ein firmen in Mexico jah. Steht uberigens auch was von auch der website. www.Titaniumsports.com


----------



## Jeroen (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Lecker, lecker, lecker. Russentitan aus Holland. *



The word is spreading, that Gijs van T. is as good as bankrupt...  Aber das haben euch nicht von mir!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (10. Dezember 2002)

Zum disc-CX Thema hier mal einer von der Avid [email protected]

Avid Mech-Discs.. okay.. 

Weiterhin einer zur 'Auch zu hause zu fertigen'-Thema; das Calfee Karton Rahmen. Mit etwas papier/karton und was Pritt oder Uhu Leim einfach zu machen für die Heimbastler...


----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2002)

muss ich ja mal sagen dat mir dieses forum EXDREEEEEEEEEM GUT gefällt und dieser threat wird bildermäßig zu einer echten fertigmacher konkurrenz

@phaty+jeroen


WEITER SO


----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Das würde mich auch reizen!!! Rennrad oder Crossrad mit Scheibenbremse!!! Wollte schonmal bei einem Rahmenbauer anfragen was sowas kostet!!!!
> 
> Manitou *



wenndu's richtig deftig teuer (aber auch schöön)
haben willst 
mein lieblingsrahmenbauer macht solche dinger

www.wiesmann-bikes.de oder so

hat üble wartezeiten glaube ich


----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2002)

aus DK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2002)

da


----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Schlammpaddler (11. Dezember 2002)

Ihr seid schuld, wenn ich demnächst Ärger mit meinem Bänker  bekomme. 

So viele schöne Cross-Räder so kurz vor Weihnachten... 
Da muss man ja früher oder später schwach werden!! 


Weitermachen!
Martin


----------



## Jeroen (11. Dezember 2002)

@Unsere einsendung aus Danmark;

Ich fahre ziemlich grosse uberzetzungen auf meine mtb's.. aber ein triple mit 53 (oder etwas nähes) ist für CX aber seeeeehr gross..  


Der CX von Florian W. sieht jah sehr hubsch aus!


----------



## Jeroen (11. Dezember 2002)

Hmm... Vanilla.... aus Ost Amerika;






Stainless steel chainstays & luxury dropouts...


----------



## Jeroen (13. Dezember 2002)

Und dah das Thread einschlaft.. hier eine Bridgestone... Es heisst X0-1.. und soll ein Crossrad sein.. aber es hat kein canti bremsen.. aber 'normaler' rennradbremsen.. hmm  

Aber... bitte lass diese schöne Thread nicht einschlafen!!!  

Weiter machen!!


----------



## kukuxumusu (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich find es wunderschön...


Meins ist zwar nicht rot, aber nicht minder chic. Wird Ende der Woche ready to rumble sein.


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Ich find es wunderschön...
> *



Ist schön ... was sind denn das eigentlich für Laufräder?

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Dezember 2002)

Das sind Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL


----------



## RobBj123 (13. Dezember 2002)

Wir wollen endlich mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Rad sehen Kukuxumusu...! Kann doch nicht sein, dass das erst am Ende der Cross Saison fertig wird...

Ist Sonntag eigentlich Rennen in Braunschweig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

also auch wenn es hier evtl nicht her passt

ABER basti mag keine komplett lrs von mavic..........alte naben sind ja geil und an nem crosser besonders aber so n neumodischer lrs von denen neeeeeeeeee dat fetzt net

zwar mögen die funktionell total klasse sein .......EVTL.
ABER wo bleibt der style

na ja dat wollte ick mal loswerden

cheers
basti *dem auffällt dat das bridgestone ne seeeeeeeeehr eigenewillige geometrie hat*


----------



## RobBj123 (14. Dezember 2002)

Die Ksyriums sind doch wohl die geilsten Räder die man für sein Crossrad bekommen kann!!! Ich spare schon... 

Wollt ich auch nurmal loswerden ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

... schöne Rennstrecken ...!

Am Wochenende ist US Meisterschaft in Napa Valley - sieht schon besser aus als im grauen Deutschland! Das Bild wurde heute Morgen aufgenommen!


----------



## RobBj123 (14. Dezember 2002)

Wer kauft mir ein Flugticket? 

Man irgendwie haben die Amis den Dreh mit den Crossrennen echt raus. Wie sagte mal irgendjemand, "In den USA ist es ein Kampf Mann gegen Mann, in Europa ein Kampf der Fahrer gegen die Streck"...

Warum kann man hier in Deutschland nicht auch durch die Stadtparks heizen? Bei dem Wetter das wir im Moment haben wäre das ein Heidenspass, sowohl für die Fahrer als auch für die Zuschauer die ordentlich Action geboten bekommen. Dann noch ein paar Glühweinstände am Rand der Strecke... ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Alan (14. Dezember 2002)

Mavic Ksyrium? Mutig, mutig, der Bernd.  Aber das hatten wir ja schon. 

Das wird ein wirklich schickes Gerät! Olli wird sich freuen.

Det


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

Kann Alan nur zustimmen, Ksyriums an einem Crossrad sind der helle Wahnsinn.

@phaty: ich würde dir folgende Laufräder empfehlen:

Mavic T520 in 36 Loch mit DT Comp und stabilen Naben Deiner Wahl

Wenn Du keine Schläge in den Rädern oder abspringende Reifen haben willst, gibts bei Deinem Gewicht keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Alan (14. Dezember 2002)

Braucht Phatlizard noch Laufräder? Habe da noch einen Satz Ultegra 8-fach (9-fach passt natürlich auch) mit 36 DT Competiton und 'ner Mavic T217 Ceramic, dazu noch in stundenlanger fingerspitzenmordender Handarbeit abgebunden und verlötet. Tendenziell unzerstörbar. Ein baugleicher Laufradsatz ist noch mit normaler T217 vorhanden. 

Det


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Wenn Du keine Schläge in den Rädern oder abspringende Reifen haben willst, gibts bei Deinem Gewicht keine andere Wahl. *



Eigentlich wollte ich mir zwei aus dem Vollen fräsen lassen ... hardcore eben! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

@Alan: danke für das Angebot, aber ich bin schon versorgt! Mein Crosser wird ja Euro-Parts-Only! ... bis auf die Gabel wahrscheinlich ...  

Hier noch was für's Auge ...!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)




----------



## kukuxumusu (14. Dezember 2002)

Tolle Geräte...die Räder natürlich, wtten sonst 

@ ROB

Ja, ich denke morgen ist Rennen. Mal sehen ob ich da vorbei schaue. Tja, und das mitm Rad ist echt ärgerlich, wenn man nicht alles selber macht...
HAt erst solange gedauert bis ich alle Teile hatte, un nu dauert es bis es aufgebaut ist. NAja, anber so kann ich mich länger darauf freuen. Is ja auch was gelle ???


Gruss

BERND


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Jeroen (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo?? Dieses Thread schlafft wieder ein!! Ich erwarte minestens ein Bild pro tag!!  

Also hier noch was für die kommende Tagen:

Ein Beitrag von Lyon Sport, aus Kalifornie....






Beobacht die Vorbau..   




























Mach weiter...


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

also ich fahre in meine crosser campa recordnaben und mavic ma40 felgen!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (19. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Jeroen (19. Dezember 2002)

Aus Italiën, Pegoretti....


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

und was meint ihr?


----------



## Jeroen (20. Dezember 2002)

Beitrag für die CX gallery für heute kommt aus der USA.

Jonathan Page, US Champ, fährt auf ein sehr retro CX rad. Gefertigt durch Richard Sachs. Habe leider kein besseres Bild vom Rad selber...


----------



## Lowrider (20. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab noch einen Ritchey swisscross Rahmen... aber leider kein Bild 

@jeroen

Pegoretti...rulez!


----------



## Manitou (20. Dezember 2002)

Habe schone einige Crossräder mit Campa Schaltung (nur auf Bildern) gesehen, aber irgendwie noch nie jemanden der Campa auch im Einsatz benutzt!!!  Um ehrlich zu sein ich würde auch nur Shimano am Crossrad fahren!!!

Manitou


----------



## Venturi (20. Dezember 2002)

Worlds lightest production cyclocross frame


----------



## singlestoph (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Habe schone einige Crossräder mit Campa Schaltung (nur auf Bildern) gesehen, aber irgendwie noch nie jemanden der Campa auch im Einsatz benutzt!!!  Um ehrlich zu sein ich würde auch nur Shimano am Crossrad fahren!!!
> 
> Manitou *



bin ca 2 jahre mit campa gefahren auf dem crossrad(ist immernoch drauf leider kann ich nichtmehr rennenfahren)
sieht schön aus 
funktioniert auch gut 
man kann mehrere gänge aufs mal rauf und runter schalten 
hat bei 9fach noch die grossen ritzelabstände bei der kassette
ist einfacher aufgebaut als shimano (kann mit imbus zerlegt werden)
ist dadurch einfacher zu warten und schmieren

dies sind etwa die wichtigsten dinge glaub ich

und ich hab noch einen RITCHEY SWISSCROSS 56cm rahmen übrig 
hab mal 2 gekauft brauch aber nur noch einen interessenten dürfen sich bei mir melden

grüsse stoph


----------



## Jeroen (21. Dezember 2002)

Beitrag von Heute kommt von Dean:

Das Torreys, aus Columbus Zona:


----------



## flattermann (21. Dezember 2002)

...dann will ich auch mal wieder was beitragen...
(auch wenn mir Stahl-Rahmen wesentlich besser gefallen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2002)




----------



## singlestoph (22. Dezember 2002)

lustige bremsen


----------



## Papiertiger (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Phaty,

da hast Du mir ne nette Bastelanleitung für
die Feiertage reingestellt 

Ich befürchte nur, daß mein Teil komponententechnisch 
nicht ganz so aufwändig (sch*** Rechtschreibreform)
ausfällt.


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Papiertiger _
> *Hallo Phaty,
> 
> da hast Du mir ne nette Bastelanleitung für
> ...



Sieht aber super-hübsch aus ... 

Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Jeroen (22. Dezember 2002)

Die Belgischen Ridley's jah... fertigen sehr viel Rahmen für Strasse und auch was CX jah. Wir verkaufen die Ridley's auch, unten Ridley's name, oder sogar in unsere eigene Designs lackiert.

Qualität ist top, aber ich mach einfach alu rahmen nicht so..  Lack qualität ist auch top, aber nicht immer nett gefinished.. kleine details... 

Hier mein beitrag für heute:







Jetzt bin ich raus.. erst mal CX Rennen hier in meine Dorf schauen, und man man man.. was ist es wieder ideal CX wetter!! Regen regen regen regen und regen..  Glücklich muss ich nicht Fahren... Heute mittag Weltcup in Kalmthout Belgien!!


----------



## Alan (22. Dezember 2002)

Tadaaaaa!

Nun auch von mir ein kleiner Beitrag zu dieser Serie. 
Hab ich mich heute gelegt... Sch... Eis unter dem Schnee. Als die Tufos aber nur noch 3 bar hatten, war es deutlich besser. Ansonsten quietscht die Vorderradbremse unerträglich. Das Rad fährt sich einfach unbeschreiblich gut, geil, spitze, klasse, toll... Gute Dämpfung, Vortrieb war dort, wo möglich, auch klasse. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## Jeroen (22. Dezember 2002)

Gabel ist auch Titan?? Soll viel Dämpfung habe oder...??


----------



## Alan (22. Dezember 2002)

Die Gabel ist auch aus Titan. Die Dämpfung auch dort ist klasse. Es ist nur ein wenig beängstigend, wenn man die Vorderradbremse bis zum Anschlag zieht und beobachtet, wie die Gabel anfängt zu stottern und nach hinten geht. Wollen mal hoffen, daß es hält. 

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2002)

Sehr schönes Rad! Besonders die XTR Kurbeln passen gut, nur hast du nicht noch Laufräder mit andersfarbigen Felgen...?

bis dann, 

Rob

Achja, am 26. ist doch auch ein Jedermann Crossrennen oder? Bist du dabei...?


----------



## Alan (22. Dezember 2002)

Finde die roten Felgen eigentlich garnicht sooo schlecht. Vielleicht kommen ja nochmal Ksyirums rein. Das sind jetzt VR: Tune Nabe, DT Revolution Speichen, radial eingespeicht. Daher wahrscheinlich auch das Quietschen der Bremse. Hinten auch Tune, DT Competition, rechte Seite radial. 
Nach meiner kleinen Sturzeinlage bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich am 26. mitfahre. Mal abwarten, wie sich meine Hüfte entwickelt. Die rechte Seite ist ja eh leicht angeschlagen.

Kommst Du hoch? Angemeldet bist Du jedenfalls noch nicht (Stand: Freitagabend)...

Saludos

Det


----------



## RobBj123 (23. Dezember 2002)

So wie es im Moment aussieht muss ich wohl zu einem Familientreffen in Lüneburg :-/ Irgendwie hätte ich mehr Lust bei dem Crossrennen mitzufahren... Aber da sind doch eh "alle" am Start, oder? Also wäre lockeres Mitrollen angesagt... (wenn überhaupt ;-)


----------



## Alan (23. Dezember 2002)

So locker dürfte das nicht werden. Bisher sind gut 50 Männer vorangemeldet, davon 10 x dänische Nationalmannschaft, diverse aktuelle und ehemalige Landesmeister, Schwedler, Berner etc. Eine richtig gute Besetzung. 
Nur Frau Kupfernagel startet nicht beim Deutschland-Cup. Sauerei. Der werde ich bei der Deutschen was erzählen... 

So, muß jetzt in die Kiste.

Det


----------



## RobBj123 (23. Dezember 2002)

Das meine ich... da gibts für mich keinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen...


----------



## Alan (23. Dezember 2002)

Naja, der älteste gemeldete ist was bei 60. Nur peinlich, dass der mich wohl noch stehen lassen würde... Hat er jedenfalls auf der Laufstrecke beim letzten Crossduathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (23. Dezember 2002)

Aber der wird doch wohl bei den Senioren starten, oder habt ihr (?) kein Senioren Rennen ausgeschrieben...? Wäre ja lustig gegen einen zu fahren der drei Mal so alt ist wie ich *gg*


----------



## Alan (23. Dezember 2002)

Senioren ist nicht ausgeschrieben. Es sind ein paar Ältere dabei. Als die Neuregelung der Altersklassen aufkam, war das für mich echt witzig. Bin in dem Folgejahr 30 geworden, konnte dementsprechend als 29jähriger gegen Leute fahren, die das Alter meines Vaters haben. War schon seltsam...


----------



## Olaf-Crosser (23. Dezember 2002)

Das ist mein bescheidenes Rad


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Olaf-Crosser _
> *Das ist mein bescheidenes Rad *



Sieht ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus - aber gibts das auch in Grösser??  ... oder was ist es denn für eins ... ich erkenn leider nix

phaty
kurzsichtig!


----------



## Olaf-Crosser (23. Dezember 2002)

Leider hab ich kein größeres Pic.
Aber für die neugirigen es ist ein Koga-Myata Crosswinner
in der Original-Ausstattung. Mittlerweile aber augerüstet mit Dura-Ace Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kurbel, Avid Shorty 6 Mavic Cosmic, SLR-Sattel und Zusatzbremshebel. 

Frohe Feiertage Vieleicht sieht man sich in Harburg am 2. Feiertag
da kann man es dann Live begutachten. Olaf


----------



## Jeroen (23. Dezember 2002)

Beitrag für 23 December:

(Leider kein Bild eines Komplett rad)

Fort aus CZ, mit ein Columbus Foco rohr...


----------



## realbiker (24. Dezember 2002)

Fotos von geilen Sunn Cyclocross Bikes ... die sehen auch ned blöd aus ...!






Mehr:
http://www.format-media.de/privat/cycloss/


----------



## Jeroen (24. Dezember 2002)

Vom Classic Abteilung..  

Curtis Inglis... mit ein Retrotec Crosser....

Mir gefällt es sehr!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Vom Classic Abteilung..
> 
> Curtis Inglis... mit ein Retrotec Crosser....
> ...



wow what a beauty ...!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Dezember 2002)

... das Serotta - diesmal im Einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Dezember 2002)

wobei ja der hinterbau extrem unfürmig aussieht..............ABER extrem geil.......die gabel is doch aber ne morati oder?


----------



## Jeroen (26. Dezember 2002)

Neue Moots Psychlo-X YBB vom neue Moots website:


----------



## ibislover (27. Dezember 2002)

mit titangabel, ritcheyparts und lx gruppe für 2100 euro.
dann noch die diversen edelparts die man eh im keller liegen hat und fertig ist ein sehr geiler titan crosser.  
bin grad echt am überlgen ob ich nicht einen schneemenschen abstoßen soll und mir......



gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *mit titangabel, ritcheyparts und lx gruppe für 2100 euro.
> dann noch die diversen edelparts die man eh im keller liegen hat und fertig ist ein sehr geiler titan crosser.
> bin grad echt am überlgen ob ich nicht einen schneemenschen abstoßen soll und mir......
> *



US Alu gegen Rusisches U-Boot-Titanium - wäre mal was neues!
Das Rad hat aber hier schon seinen eigenen thread nämlich hier!


----------



## olli (28. Dezember 2002)

Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters. 
Mir gefällt es. Allerdings kommen wohl noch ein Schaltwerk und 7 Ritzel dran.


----------



## flattermann (30. Dezember 2002)

...was zum anschauen


----------



## flattermann (30. Dezember 2002)

...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

GUNNAR


----------



## flattermann (30. Dezember 2002)

...Zuckerbrot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flattermann (30. Dezember 2002)

Peitsche...
(oh Gott ist das peinlich - cinelli hat mal so schöne Stahlrahmen gemacht!!!)


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

die frage is hierbei wem haben die ihre sehle verkauft bzw. lassen die jetzt auch in tawan oder so bauen!

mir is schlecht , das is ja wie ein baumarktrad mit vorne miesser scheibenbrake und hinten mieser vbrake!

mit is schlecht!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

Ach der Cross-Gemeinde ein gutes 2003!

Und wenn ich mal nach Amerika auswandern sollte, dann will ich genau in die Strasse ziehen!!!


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

????


----------



## lebaron (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *????   *


joe die straße ist überall da wo WIR sind 



party on guys.........



basti
on his road to ..........CROSS-ROAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Januar 2003)

habsch persönlcih auch noch net an crossern gesehen


----------



## lebaron (2. Januar 2003)

und wenn dann auf eienm kona


----------



## flattermann (2. Januar 2003)

Nach dem Cinelli-Tiefschlag ein paar Rivendelli


----------



## flattermann (2. Januar 2003)

...


----------



## flattermann (2. Januar 2003)

...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2003)




----------



## RobBj123 (2. Januar 2003)

Sagt mal, wie funktioniert das denn mit den "normalen" Hebeln auf dem einen Bild da oben...?


----------



## flattermann (2. Januar 2003)

...ganz einfach - je 2 Züge pro VR- und Hinterradbremse. Schau mal genau hin - auf dem Oberrohr verlaufen 2 Bremszüge. Die Schaltzüge gehen ja nach unten an das Oberrohr.
Gruß Ulrich


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Januar 2003)

Hmm... komische Konstruktion. Und dann werden die Züge kurz vor den Bremszuggegenhaltern wieder zusammen getüddelt...? Find ich sehr eigenartig, dann doch lieber die "richtigen" Oberlenkerbremshebel...


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

Die Retrotecs kennen wir ja schon - hier noch ein Exemplar aus dem Garten des Künstlers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. Januar 2003)

heisst der hund?


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *heisst der hund?     *



Putzi von Klugschei$$hausen!

Ein wahnsinns Stammbaum hat das Tier!


----------



## singlestoph (3. Januar 2003)

telephonnummer hä ???


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

001-(707) 258-2203


----------



## lebaron (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *001-(707) 258-2203 *



???


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ??? *



na Basti willst du einfach nochmal alles durchlesen - die letzten 4 Postings - bevor ich Dir wegen Extrem-Unnötig-Posting in den Arsch trete .... ??? Zu viel Pfefferminz-Tee von Dinchen reingepfiffen....?


----------



## lebaron (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> na Basti willst du einfach nochmal alles durchlesen - die letzten 4 Postings - bevor ich Dir wegen Extrem-Unnötig-Posting in den Arsch trete .... ??? Zu viel Pfefferminz-Tee von Dinchen reingepfiffen....? *




nein.....das war doch nicht etwa für den hund oder?.......*klatscht sich an den kopf*

naja dann soll der stoffel da mal anrufen vielleicht geht ja jemand dran....."WUFF"........



basti
*hach wie gut dass niemand weis dass ich rumpelstoelzchen heis*


----------



## Jeroen (3. Januar 2003)

Fok! Der Retrotec.... Curtis Englis fertigt jah sehr sehr hübsche maschinen! Und sogar sollen die auch wirklich sehr sensibel/comfy fahren.. hmm...


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

merxx eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papiertiger (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

jetzt wo ich da den Eddy sehe, fällt mir wieder ein, da
hab ich auch noch was


----------



## Papiertiger (4. Januar 2003)

Und hier noch was für Alan,
auch wenns boß aus Alu ist


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Kann man sich auch zweimal anschauen ...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Germans "Queer"


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)




----------



## Jeroen (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal; der Sycip Brothers Rule the place schwer!! Fertigen sehr lustige Räder.. Hätte fast einer gekauft for ein Jahre. Ein MTB, aus ein Foco/853 rohrsatz, custombuild.. hab mir aber mal entscheiden einmal für Titan zu gehen.. aber ein SyCip hmm.. vielleicht bald noch einer dabei...


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Januar 2003)




----------



## Jeroen (7. Januar 2003)

@Commençal

Schade das es ein Integrated headset hatt...   Und schade das die Schweissnahte flach gemacht sind..

Wieterhin machen die Leute von Commençal, eigentlich Kinesis aber OK, für alu schöne rahmen....


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2003)

Der neue Crosser von MARIN


----------



## odelay (9. Januar 2003)

Ob man das nun gleich als Crosser bezeichnen muss ???
In Neudeutsch wird sowas eher als Speedbike oder wars Streetbike? bezeichnet.
Früher hätte man glatt Trekkingrad gesagt.

Kann mir bei der Gelegenheit mal einer den Unterschied zwischen einem 29Zöller und einem Trekkingrad erklären?


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Januar 2003)

Hmm... der Marinrahmen sieht ja wie der "Indian Fire Trail" in 28 Zoll aus. Und der Indian Fire Trail Rahmen ist sehr geil... mit eckigen Rohren ;-)

Aber wer weiss ob z.B. die Geometrie stimmt... meist sind die Trekkingrahmen ja auf 135mm Naben und eher verhaltene Fahrweise ausgelegt...


----------



## RobBj123 (18. Januar 2003)

Giant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> 
> Kann mir bei der Gelegenheit mal einer den Unterschied zwischen einem 29Zöller und einem Trekkingrad erklären? *



Ein 29er hat die gleichen Felgen wie ein Trekkingrad - ist also auch 700cc.
Der Rahmen besitzt allerdings eine MTB-Renn-Geometrie und Platz für MONSTER-Reifen! Der grosse Vorteil der 29er ist eben, dass die Laufräder leichter über kleinere Hindernisse (Wurzeln) drüberrollen - also ist Fully quatsch - obwohl es das natürlich auch gibt! 

Das Oberrohr ist etwas länger (im Verhältnis) als beim Crosser oder auch MTB dafür ist der Vorbau kürzer ... könnte daran liegen, dass Gary Fisher das so an seinen MTBs macht und Fisher gleichzeitig die meisten 29er herstellt ...!

Ich hab schon 2001 drei Wochen eins gefahren und hab es gliebt! Für grosse Fahrer wie mich in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert!

phaty
Wo wir sind ist vorne!


----------



## YETI ANDI (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muß mich hier mal zu Wort melden,denn ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Marin ALP Tiburon Rahmen zugelegt. Alu 7005, doppelt konifiziert, geile Rohr-shapes perlmutweiß mit Carbon Gabel .Diesen Rahmen habe ich dann mit diversen "Altteilen"(Ultegra,Sora 8-fach Schaltkomponenten XT-Cantis,3tttRennlenker,XTR Kurbel,Time atac,Flite und Spinergy Rev-X) zu einem schönen Querrenner aufgebaut.Neuteile sind nur Sattelstütze, Steuersatz und Zusatzbremshebel.Hat mich alles in allem 400 gekostet.
Das Rad fährt sich auf der Straße wie im Gelände astrein.
Die Geometrie ist eher am MTB orientiert Winkel 71°/73° aber agil. Hinterbaubreite ist 130 mm.
Das Rad ist jetzt im Winter mein Trainingsbike No.1


----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2003)

Keine Ahnung wer den Rahmen gebaut hat ... ! Aber hübsch ...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

Singlespeed Crosser


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)




----------



## Manitou (10. Februar 2003)

Pinarello


----------



## Manitou (10. Februar 2003)

Colnago


----------



## Manitou (10. Februar 2003)

Cannondale


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

Titan Cyclocrosser Disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Seven TI Crosser Singlespeed Starrnabe!


----------



## DickHard (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Seven TI Crosser Singlespeed Starrnabe!
> [/IMG] *




hmmm ..........herrlichst 
...tolles Fahrrad

D"Schwänzjen"H


----------



## phatlizard (25. März 2003)

Seufz ... haben will!


----------



## Manitou (27. März 2003)

im Rohbau!!

















Manitou


----------



## Manitou (20. April 2003)

Die Rote Zora mit Sommerreifen






Manitou


----------



## mldarkroom (20. April 2003)

Sag mal ist das ein 11/8"  Cablehanger an Deinem Alan? Suche mir nämlich einen Wolf nach einem in schwarz. Der verchromte, den ich im Moment dran habe, passt überhaupt nicht zum Surly Rest.
Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (21. April 2003)

Jupp, musste ich aber selbst lackieren!!!!

Manitou


----------



## Kickstart (23. April 2003)

What a "Zugführung"...


----------



## RobBj123 (4. Juli 2003)

Hier mal wieder eine größere Ansammlung russischen Edelmetalls...:






PS: Bald gehts (wieder) los...!


----------



## Caracal (15. Juli 2003)

*'2004'er Konas:*




*Kona - Jake **





*Kona - Jake the Snake **

*= Klicken für größeres Bild


----------



## Caracal (21. August 2003)

Hab leider kein Foto bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und das Bild wurde bevor man es mir zuschickte etwas stark komprimiert.

Danke nochmal an alle die in meinem Thread was dazu geschrieben haben. Ich hab das Rad letztendlich, auch da ich zu der Zeit als der Rahmen kam für die Uni zu tun hatte, beim Händler aufbauen lassen. Die nötige Technik den Aufbau eines RR betreffend werde ich mir beim nächsten Mal, bzw. bei Wartungsarbeiten aneignen (würde z.B. gerne mein Stadt-Mtb ausmustern und gegen ein eingängiges altes Cross-/ Rennrad tauschen).

Teile:

Rahmen mit Gewinden für BSA-Innenlager, Flaschenhalter- und Gepäckträgerösen, ausgelegt auf 1 1/8" Gabeln, kein integrierter Steuersatz, Gabel lasse ich evtl. noch lackieren.
Campa Veloce
Ambrosio Balance
Ritchey Comp
Ritchey Speedmax Reifen
Avid Shorty 4
Tektro Zusatzbremsgriffe
Sattel von meinem MTB, konnte mich noch nicht für einen neuen entscheiden
Billige Pedale mit Bärentatze --> Werden gegen TIME getauscht sobald ich die passenden Schuhe finde. Ich habe zur Zeit nur meine MTB-Touren Stiefel.

Eindrücke:

Etwas schwer (schätze ich, habs aber nicht gewogen), dafür aber hoffentlich stabil genug um meiner Fahrweise und Einsatzgebieten lange gerecht zu werden. Außerdem finde ich das Rad verblüffend komfortabel, einfach göttlich 

@ Manitou: Auf deinem Foto oben meine ich einen Kettenstrebenschutz erkennen zu können, hast du einfach einen vom MTB genommen oder gibt es da für RR spezielles (vielleicht etwas dünner vom Material her)? So einen Schutz wie ich ihn am MTB habe kann ich mir an einem RR schwer vorstellen, vielleicht auch weil ich ihn nur mit Mühe und Not um die 4-kant Strebe meines Giabt wickeln konnte und er dementsprechend massiv wirkt.


----------



## Manitou (28. August 2003)

Sieht ja super aus!!! Glückwunsch!!!

Der Kettenstrbenschutz ist ein ganz einfacher (hatte ich noch von meinem No Pogo über) für Alu Rahmen!! Der hat super gepasst!!

Manitou


----------



## Caracal (4. September 2003)

Stevens Iozard Cross 2004:

Lecker ... nur die Plazierung des 'Stevens' Schriftzuges finde ich auf den ersten Blick etwas exotisch ... und auf den zweiten auch.


----------



## Caracal (5. September 2003)

Hatten wir vielleicht schon:

Salsa Las Cruces:


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. September 2003)

Darf ich vorstellen: Empella Bonfire SL, Dura Ace, Mavic, schön verteilt auf leckere 8 Kilo. Ein wenig eingeritten und bereit für mehr 







*
Empella Bonfire SL in ganzer Pracht 
Das SL von links 
Der Antrieb 
Schön von hinten 
Bremsen, oder besser "Anker" 
Die Steuerzentrale 
*

Hier nochmal die finale Spezifikation. Besser hätte ich es nicht machen können:

Rahmen:	Empella Bonfire SL m. Klemme	1430	g
Gabel:	Empella Carbonfire	610	g

Steuersatz:	Campa Record	85	g
Innenlager:	Shimano Dura-Ace	180	g
Laufräder:	Mavic Ksyrium Elite	1760	g
Schnellspanner:	Ringlé Twister	85	g
Reifen:	Michelin Jet	635	g
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultralight	125	g
Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace 12-27	170	g
Bremskörper:	Dia-Compe 987, SRP Ti-Kit, KoolStop rot	315	g
STI:	Shimano Dura-Ace	430	g
Züge:	Gore RideOn Ultralight kompl.	65	g
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Dura-Ace	195	g
Umwerfer:	Shimano Dura-Ace	75	g
Kurbeln:	Shimano Dura-Ace, 38/48 Z.	580	g
Pedale:	Shimano 959	345	g
Kette:	Shimano Dura-Ace	285	g
Sattelstütze:	Use Alien Carbon	155	g
Sattel:	Selle Italia SLR Titanio	140	g
Vorbau:	Ritchey WCS SRP Ti-Kit	120	g
Lenker:	Ritchey WCS	215	g
Lenkerband:	Cinelli Cork	55	g

Summe:		8055	g


----------



## Caracal (6. September 2003)

*Yummy* sag ich da nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (6. September 2003)

Geil...! Echt geniales Rad!


----------



## TimoWr (7. September 2003)

SUPER (if it was a woman I would say: hubahubahuba   ) I hope you'll enjoy riding it.

Simple question: the "Super Fire" stickers on the fork, can they be removed or are they under a clear coat? 

Best regards,
Timo


----------



## Manitou (8. September 2003)

Der Hammer!!!!

Manitou


----------



## Principia (8. September 2003)

lecker rädschen !!!!

genau richtig für dieses +++ -wetter z.zt !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. September 2003)

Danke für die warmen Worte, schön, dass es auch optisch gefällt 

Die Frage nach dem passenden Luftdruck in den Michelins wurde übrigens gleich bei der vierten Fahrt durch einen Snakebite im Vorderrad beantwortet - da war's dann doch wohl zu wenig. Drahtreifen, Segen oder Fluch?


Michael: Ich bin tatsächlich gestern im Regen los gefahren. Das mach' ich eigentlich nie.

TimoWr: Those decals are removable, there is no paint coating on the fork. But beware: this thing is sexy but also very flexy.

Manitou: Ich hatte ein Auge auf Deinen Orbea Rahmen geworfen, für meine Freundin. Leider lässt sie sich nach einem Sturz zur Zeit nicht für ein neues Rad erwärmen. Zu schade.


----------



## TimoWr (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *TimoWr: Those decals are removable, there is no paint coating on the fork. But beware: this thing is sexy but also very flexy*


...You mean it's way more flexible than for example a Sintema "Muddy" or carbon forks used in road bikes? I'm quite surprised because it looks very "chunky"  

Regards,
Timo


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)




----------



## Caracal (16. September 2003)

Aus dem Giant-Community Forum

Aufbau mit '04er Giant Cyclocross Frameset


----------



## Caracal (16. September 2003)

Und das Set noch mal einzeln:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (16. September 2003)

Hab das Ding schon mal live gesehen. Auch als großer Giant Fan kann mich das Gerät nicht beeindrucken. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nix Besonderes.


----------



## Wupperbiker (18. September 2003)

mein grünes Surly


----------



## Caracal (18. September 2003)

Der Ordnung halber könnte man einfach diesen: Thread wiederbeleben.


----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2003)

So... jetzt ist mein Crossrad auch endlich wieder einsatzbereit!





Specs:
Rahmen: Specialized Sworks CX 1692g
Gabel: Kinesis Aluminium 722g
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2  99g
Schalt/Bremshebelhebel: Dura Ace Flightdeck STI 437g
Lenker: Ritchey Pro 251g
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro 147g
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS 
Satte: Flite Ti
Kurbeln: Truvative Elite Cross 652g
Innenlager: FSA Platinum Pro 201g
Kassette: Ultegra 12-27 229g
Kette: Conex 904 286g
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (kurz) 
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Bremsen: Shimano LX Cantilever
Tektro Zusatzbremshebel 88g
Laufräder: Sachs Neos, DT Comp., Mavic Open Pro 1901g
Reifen: Schwalbe CX Pro 570g

Gesamtgewicht laut Badezimmerpersonenwaage: ca. 9,7kg. Mit leichteren (Schlauchreifen!) Laufrädern und noch ein paar anderen Austauschteilen hätte ich das Rad gerne unter 9kg...

Weitere Bilder gibts in meiner Gallerie, Fahrbericht kommt auch bald...


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. September 2003)

Also isses doch ein DA STI geworden, alter Feinschmecker. 

Jetzt noch schwarze Felgen und ein gekürzter Lenker .. dann lacht der Specialized Fan.


----------



## mldarkroom (27. September 2003)

Na herzlichen Dank, mein Lieber. Da suche ich mir nun schon ein Jahr einen Wolf nach einem Specialized CX, hatte meine Begierde inzwischen etws im Griff und nun DAS!!!.   
Ist seit letztem Jahr noch schöner geworden. GLÜCKWUNSCH und GROßER NEID!!!
Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2003)

(Schwarze) Laufräder haben alleroberste Priorität! (Naja, nach Studienbeginn und so ;-)

DA musste dann doch sein, besonders weil der Preisunterschied zu Ultegra und 105 recht gering war. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das krumme XT Schaltwerk gegen was vernünftiges austauschen... Irgendwie interessiert es mich ja, wie Rapid Rise am Rennrad funktioniert ;-)

Den Lenker lasse ich erstmal so, die paar Gramm die das spart... Und optisch finde ich es so besser.

PS: Die Specialized Crossrahmen gibts immer noch bei Ebay-USA!


----------



## TimoWr (27. September 2003)

What's wrong with the current wheels? Is the color that important?


----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2003)

What's wrong with them? *1901 g* are wrong... And they fit the wrong type of cyclocross tires!


----------



## TimoWr (28. September 2003)

Aha, thanks for the clearification. I was puzzled because the only "problem" with the wheels that was mentioned was the fact that they're not black


----------



## desigual (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Das würde mich auch reizen!!! Rennrad oder Crossrad mit Scheibenbremse!!! Wollte schonmal bei einem Rahmenbauer anfragen was sowas kostet!!!!
> 
> Manitou *



Hab bei meinem Bikeurlaub in Ischgl eines in der Tiefgarage hängen sehen. War ein Morati, die Bremsen waren Glaube ich von Hope.
Es war aber ein normales Rennrad und kein Crosser.
Werde dem Besitzer mal ne eMail schreiben ggf. bekomme ich ein Foto.

/desigual


----------



## prugna (11. Oktober 2003)

Ist hier noch wer?


----------



## realbiker (11. Oktober 2003)

Wow was ist das für ein CX Bike ???  

Sieht ja mächtig scharf aus !!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Endlich ein richtig dicker Rahmen, auf dem nicht Cannondale steht ... ein Traum wird wahr!  

Ventana Cyclocrosser


----------



## TimoWr (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Wow was ist das für ein CX Bike ???
> 
> Sieht ja mächtig scharf aus !!!  *



Visible written on the top tube: www.crosscrusade.com

Perhaps there's more info there?


----------



## realbiker (13. Oktober 2003)

... mhm aber USA ist doch etwas teuer - daher werd ich mir entweder das KONA oder dieses nette CX kaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Wer als Gary Fisher Jünger auf ein Stevens steigt der muss Österreicher sein ... !!!

Packen wir besser noch ein  Smilie dazu hier kennt man uns noch nicht so gut wie im Classic-Forum!
Also dann doch bitte KONA!!!

phaty


----------



## realbiker (13. Oktober 2003)

Naja ich verbreite die Bibel nach Gary   - leider hat der keine Cyclo Cross Räder im Programm ...  !!!

Aber ein 29er ist ja fast so ein Gefährt ... drum werde ich mir auch so ein Bike auch noch zulegen ...


----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

Richard hat ein neue Gabel an sein Bauxiet CX-er...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spiering _
> *
> 
> wow. haben will. vorallem mit der gabel.
> ...



Nun so viele Infos wird es da wohl auch nicht geben. Wenn Du Dir den Singlespeeder auf der HP anschaust, dann kommt das dem Rahmen hier recht nahe (Material) die Geometrie ist sicherlich "amerikanisch" und preislich liegen die Teile in USA so um die 1000US$.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob der Deutsche Importeur interessiert ist, einen rüberzuholen - da muss man Rabbit mal auf die Eisen steigen!

Übrigens bring Reynolds 2004 eine CX-Carbon-Gabel raus - die dürfte billiger sein als Alpha Q und auch sehr lecker ...

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)




----------



## Uve (1. November 2003)

@phatlizard

sind das modole "Ergopowers"; sehen schon komisch aus, oder?

Uve


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Uve _
> *@phatlizard
> 
> sind das modole "Ergopowers"; sehen schon komisch aus, oder?
> ...



Ich sags mal so: wer 6000 für ein Crossrad ausgibt, der darf an das Ding dranschrauben was er will! Das Teil ist jenseits aller Kritik!


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

Kelly Crosser


----------



## Schlammpaddler (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich sags mal so: wer 6000 für ein Crossrad ausgibt, der darf an das Ding dranschrauben was er will! Das Teil ist jenseits aller Kritik!  *


Dazu ein entschiedenes JEIN!!  
Also auf den ersten Blick stimm ich dir zu. Sieht seeeehr edel aus! 
Wobei das Federdingens am Hinterbau wohl geschmacksache ist. Aber die hintere Bremse (Hinterbau/Reifenfreiheit) macht so auf dauer mit einiger Sicherheit keine Freude. Bei dem Seildreieck dürfte es mit der Dossierbarkeit nicht weit her sein. Von der Verstopfungsgefahr red ich ja garnicht , weil wer traut sich schon sowas "in den Dreck zu ziehen".
Aber für so einen trockenen staubigen US-Cross dürfte es wohl reichen. Für den Haupteinsatz, die Vitrine allemal.  
O weh, das gibt bestimmt Haue.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (9. November 2003)

ganz gewaltiger "Willichhabenfaktor", zumindestens für mich


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. November 2003)

> _phatlizard:_
> *Ich sags mal so: wer 6000 für ein Crossrad ausgibt, der darf an das Ding dranschrauben was er will! Das Teil ist jenseits aller Kritik!  *


Und ich sags mal so: wer an ein CX ein paar Micrometer Federweg ans Hinterrad schweisst, aber vorne hart durch die Gegend rollt, hat eine Schacke. Wer dann noch so blöd ist, das ganze mit Gelenken am Ausfaller zu konstruieren, hat einen ernsthaften Schaden und spottet deshalb jeder Beschreibung.

Und ich sach auch noch folgendes: wer LX Canties von Anno Dunnemal mit King Naben kombiniert, dabei noch dezent widerliche schnurgerade Monsterkurbeln an einen Rahmen mit Snakestays verbaut und im Zeitalter von schwarzen DT Revos silberne 2.0er einspeicht, gehört mit Cannondale und sich verdrehenden Cantisockeln an der Gabel nicht unter 10 Jahren bestraft.

Dann schon lieber europäisch/asiatischer, seelenloser Einheitsbrei, der aber _Sinn_ macht und _funktioniert_.


----------



## Frogmaster (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *ganz gewaltiger "Willichhabenfaktor", zumindestens für mich
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich würde da ja glatt behaupten das zumindest mal die Gabel von nem KOCMO kopiert ist.
Erinnert mich auffällig an die Berliner Cross-Boliden


----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frogmaster _
> *
> Also ich würde da ja glatt behaupten das zumindest mal die Gabel von nem KOCMO kopiert ist.
> Erinnert mich auffällig an die Berliner Cross-Boliden *



... wenn da einer kopiert dann KOCMO, die HENNE serotta war nämlich deutlich vor dem EI KOCMO im cx geschäft... 

serottakopiertkocmo
flo


----------



## Frogmaster (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... wenn da einer kopiert dann KOCMO, die HENNE serotta war nämlich deutlich vor dem EI KOCMO im cx geschäft...
> ...



In der Richtung könnte es natürlich auch sein 
Wobei ich aber der Meinung bin das zumindest,das was die Gabel anbelangt Serotta da mal was anderes hatte ?!
Ich laß mich aber gerne aufklären


----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *...
> 
> Und ich sach auch noch folgendes: wer LX Canties von Anno
> Dunnemal mit King Naben kombiniert...  *



...alivio bitte und king disc-o-tec damit die speichen schön steil stehen, und dt alpine 2.34 damits dann trotzdem hält  



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *... gehört mit Cannondale und sich verdrehenden Cantisockeln an der Gabel nicht unter 10 Jahren bestraft. *



woerrechthathaterrecht
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flattermann (4. Dezember 2003)

...dass hier keine schönen Crosser mehr gezeigt werden. Und schöne Räder sind für mich aus Stahl!!!


----------



## flattermann (4. Dezember 2003)

...


----------



## flattermann (4. Dezember 2003)

...


----------



## Frogmaster (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flattermann _
> *... *



Nicht schlecht 
Aber mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig ?


----------



## prugna (5. Dezember 2003)

Dieser verf****e nächtliche Computersch***! 
Oder könnt ihr hier ein nettes blaues Crossi sehen?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Dezember 2003)

@prugna:
Nö!  

@flattermann:
steinigt mich, aber der "protzige" King-Steuersatz passt ja mal garnicht zu so einem Rähmchen.  
Ein schöner Campa Steuersatz wäre da IMHO schon besser. 
Soviel Stil muss sein.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flattermann _
> *... *


Sehr schön. Besonders die dreihundertfuffzich Flaschenhalter-Ösen ..    :kotz:


----------



## flattermann (5. Dezember 2003)

@ Martin: mit dem king geb ich dir recht

@ Dos: naja fährt ja nicht jeder crossrennen und für längere gemütliche touren kann man ja schon mal ne flasche gebrauchen - ok drei wären mir auch zu viel - wundert mich nur dass sich niemand bei dem serotta über die flaschenhalter aufregt???


----------



## flattermann (5. Dezember 2003)

stahl im renntrimm





übrigens im sattel sitzt der rahmenbauer richard sachs


----------



## flattermann (5. Dezember 2003)

und weil es so schön ist noch mehr stahl aus amiland




von vorne




sattelklemme




und noch mal sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogmaster (5. Dezember 2003)

Eins muß man den Amis einfach lassen! 
Stahl in Vollendung schweißen ,das können sie!


----------



## odelay (5. Dezember 2003)

hübsch, hübsch 


aber der Name klingt schon albern


----------



## flattermann (7. Dezember 2003)

so lange der Vorname von Herrn Oswald nicht Lee Harvey ist, bin ich da absolut emotionslos


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Januar 2004)

... uci konform aber schööön 











details 











ciao
flo


----------



## Don Basso (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... uci konform aber schööön
> 
> ciao
> flo *



Recht haste! Wo kommt das her?

neugierigwieimmer

Don Basso


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Januar 2004)

... kommt, wie schon fast üblich bei hübschen und eigenständigen stahlrahmen, von unseren amerikanischen freunden 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jeroen (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... uci konform aber schööön
> *



Screw UCI....


----------



## Huelse (16. Januar 2004)

...mal wieder ein edler klassiker in stahl....


----------



## Huelse (20. Januar 2004)

...rock lobster....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geezer (7. Februar 2004)

Netter Versuch von Norwid. Sloping mag ich nicht, aber immerhin aus Stahl


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2004)

waterford drauf


----------



## geezer (10. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht hatten wir das schon... aber ich find's einfach zu schick - trotz des merkwürdigen Namens.


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Februar 2004)

Hier mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder, diesmal von der Weltmeisterschaft in Frankreich... (von cyclingnews.com)

Carboncrosser:






Author Crossbike aus Tschechien, man beachte die Ritchey Carbonlaufräder...






Empellas der Amis






Guerciotti


----------



## geezer (19. Februar 2004)

Gios Super Record


----------



## Manitou (24. Februar 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich vorstellen: Empella Bonfire SL, Dura Ace, Mavic, schön verteilt auf leckere 8 Kilo. Ein wenig eingeritten und bereit für mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat das Bonfire SL kein austauschbares Schaltauge????

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakforti (23. April 2004)

auch gant nett oder    ... aber leider nicht meines


----------



## freakforti (23. April 2004)

und noch ein paar Bildchen ...


----------



## geezer (29. April 2004)

Ziemlich schick   !!
Schade, dass die Bilder so klein sind. Solche Bremsen habe ich noch nie gesehen, musste zweimal hinschauen, bis ich verstanden habe, wie die funktionieren. Wo kann ich das kaufen?   

Gruss, g.


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2004)

Independent Fabrication


----------



## prugna (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin mal so frei: for one speed only!


----------



## roamer (3. Oktober 2004)

Ein paar Fotos von den (Ersatz-)Rädern beim DeutschlandCup in Berlin:


----------



## roamer (3. Oktober 2004)

Und noch ein paar Fotos vom DeutschlandCup :


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2004)

Bilder von der fahrradmesse in mailand

mehr photos im album oder 

auf www.singlespeed.ch

stoph


----------



## roamer (10. Oktober 2004)

Zwei Bilder aus Güstrow


----------



## roamer (10. Oktober 2004)

auch aus Güstrow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoWr (10. Oktober 2004)

Is that an old Campagnolo mountainbike crankset?


----------



## roamer (11. Oktober 2004)

No, I think it looks like a Shimano MTB-crankset...


----------



## kedo (19. Oktober 2004)

hier meine 12 kg-rakete


----------



## OCCP (19. Oktober 2004)

Eins vom Olli seinen neuen für die 04/05er Saison  
Rahmen OCCP TEAM ISSUE'05,Rahmenhöhe 620mm
Gabel Python Vollcarbon 11/8"
Schaltgruppe Campagnolo Record 10-Speed
Kurbeln FSA Team Issue 175m, 39/46
Bemsen Froglegs 
Laufräder(Wettkampf) Campagnolo Nucleon
Sattelstütze Time Spirit ,27,2mm
Vorbau Time Monolink ,120mm
Lenker Deda Newton ,44 cm
Pedale Time Atac XS
Brems/Schaltzüge Nokon
Reifen Dugast 32mm,Spezialanfertigung mit Michelin CC Mud Profil  
Gewicht wie abgebildet 8 Kg
Das ganze z.Zt. mal zwei


----------



## müsing (19. Oktober 2004)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Eins vom Olli seinen neuen für die 04/05er Saison
> Rahmen OCCP TEAM ISSUE'05,Rahmenhöhe 620mm
> Gabel Python Vollcarbon 11/8"
> Schaltgruppe Campagnolo Record 10-Speed
> ...



Hallo Olli!

Was hast du eigentlich für lange Beine!

Ansonsten - schöööön  

Ich will auch wieder so was haben!!!


----------



## OCCP (19. Oktober 2004)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli!
> 
> Was hast du eigentlich für lange Beine!
> 
> ...




Schrittlänge 91cm,Körpergröße 1,85m   
Morgen stell ich mal noch ein aktuelles Foto von Thorsten"Thoddi" Struch's 
Weltcup Boliden ein


----------



## RobBj123 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hast du zufällig ne Anleitung wie man die Froglegs perfekt einstellt...?


----------



## OCCP (19. Oktober 2004)

Welches Problem hast Du?


----------



## racer89 (23. Oktober 2004)

hi
ich hab auch ein crossrad aber noch kein bild auf dem cmputer
aber ich kann euch verraten was ich für eins habe .
rahmen : kinisess superlight
gabel kinisess
schaltwerk veloce
umwerfer xenon
lenkerendschalthebel dura ace
bremshebel ultrega
lenker wcs
lernkerband wcs
stutze wcs
vorbau k.a.
laufräder cxp33 campa nabe
bremsen schimano lx
mantel michelin
kurbel tune big foot

bild kommt bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoWr (23. Oktober 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen : kinisess superlight


Kinesis Superlight. Bought from Cyberspeichen? It's a very nice frame (here's mine   )


----------



## realbiker (24. Oktober 2004)

Bilder vom ersten Querfeldeinrennen in Österreich (ich war auch dabei aber auf einem 29" Bike   )


----------



## Bateman (28. Oktober 2004)

hier mal meiner...














Bateman


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Eins vom Olli seinen neuen für die 04/05er Saison
> Rahmen OCCP TEAM ISSUE'05,Rahmenhöhe 620mm
> Gabel Python Vollcarbon 11/8"
> Schaltgruppe Campagnolo Record 10-Speed
> ...




wenn ich mal GROSS bin will ich auch so eins haben  
schmuckes Teil

BLacksurf


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. Oktober 2004)

time monolink sieht amn jetzt öfter
halten sie nun?
im tourtest sind sie ja schon im stand kleingerissen worden!
gruss
elmar


----------



## OCCP (30. Oktober 2004)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> time monolink sieht amn jetzt öfter
> halten sie nun?
> im tourtest sind sie ja schon im stand kleingerissen worden!
> gruss
> elmar




Also ich fahre die schon seit 2 Jahren am Crossrad und Straßenrad und der Time Monolink ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Vorbau der überhaupt auf dem Markt ist.
Zugegeben nicht ganz billig , aber unglaublich stabil und unkaputtbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (1. Januar 2005)

Kürzlich fertig geworden .


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2005)

.........das sieht aber klasse aus!


----------



## Manitou (3. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzlich fertig geworden .



Was wiegen Rahmen und Gabel??? 

Manitou


----------



## Diggler (3. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Hier ma ein Bild von meinem Kona Jake The Snake. Es handelt sich um 2003er Modell. Ursprünglich war viel Mist verbaut (Truvativ DH-Innenlager!, 3fach Kurbeln, mieser Steuersatz...). Baue momentan kräftig um und hoffe es noch ein bischen leichter zu bekommen. Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich begeistert es ist halt nur zu schwer (Herstellerangabe 10,5kg  )
Gruß,
Diggler


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. Januar 2005)

10,5 kilo ??????????????
wieviel federweg hat es denn ???????????

scherz beiseite ganz schön viel  


gruss
elmar


----------



## der alte ron (3. Januar 2005)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegen Rahmen und Gabel???
> 
> Manitou


Rahmen 54cm - 1350g
Gabel ungekürzt mit disc aufnahme - 720g

Nikolay


Das kona hat das potenzial zu eienem rigtig geilen rad !!!


----------



## RobBj123 (4. Januar 2005)

Hier mal mein Specialized, jetzt mit Schlauchreifen LRS, nur noch einem Kettenblatt und ca. 8,7kg.


----------



## OCCP (4. Januar 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Specialized, jetzt mit Schlauchreifen LRS, nur noch einem Kettenblatt und ca. 8,7kg.




Schön  
Paßt farblich   
Und mal nicht so ein komplett schwarz/grauer Einheitsbrei


----------



## Papiertiger (4. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Schön
> Paßt farblich
> Und mal nicht so ein komplett schwarz/grauer Einheitsbrei



In action unterm A.... von unserem RobBj123 noch viel schöner


----------



## der alte ron (4. Januar 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Specialized, jetzt mit Schlauchreifen LRS, nur noch einem Kettenblatt und ca. 8,7kg.


Ein arbeitsgerät das auch noch schön ist !!
Warum hat spezialized blos keine crosser mehr im programm  ?

nikolay



P.S.: Leute , es ist doch nicht so schwer die bilder aus den zitaten zu entfernen .
Es gibt tatsächlich menschen die haben immer noch ein modem .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen 54cm - 1350g
> Gabel ungekürzt mit disc aufnahme - 720g
> 
> Nikolay
> ...


----------



## der alte ron (6. Januar 2005)

Stimmt ! war auch mein gedanke als ich das rahmengewicht gesehen hab , war mir aber jetzt zu viel kohle auf einmal .
Wenn du interesse hast , frag bei TortureKing nach , der macht sehr gute preise bei den salsa sachen !
Ich behalte die gabel erst mal , das thema scheibenbremsen kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz verbannen , .... auch wenn es in meinen augen noch keine vernünftigen lösungen auf dem markt gibt .
Schreib mir ne' PM wenn du noch etwas wissen willst .

nikolay


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> schwarz/grauer Einheitsbrei


Vorsicht!!!  

Aber was reg ich mich auf, meins ist ja überwiegend weiß mit weißen Felgen und Reifen...


----------



## Manitou (6. Januar 2005)

Das Thema Scheibe hat mich auch schon beschäftigt! Habe mir mein MTB umgebaut. 28" Cross Reifen mit Scheibe. Abstand Lenker und Sattel ist genau wie beim RR und fähr sich echt gut und schnell! So ein Crosser als RR Alternative schwirrt noch in meinem Kop rum! 

Was kostet die Gabel von OCCP? 






Manitou


----------



## OCCP (6. Januar 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht!!!
> 
> Aber was reg ich mich auf, meins ist ja überwiegend weiß mit weißen Felgen und Reifen...




Ich sagte ja schwarz/grau  
Bei Dir ist ja doch weiß mit drin  
Ne,ich meinte eigentlich damit die ganzen Kohle/Plaste-Rahmen die man im Moment nur noch so um die Augen geschlagen bekommt


----------



## müsing (6. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Ne,ich meinte eigentlich damit die ganzen Kohle/Plaste-Rahmen die man im Moment nur noch so um die Augen geschlagen bekommt


Damit kennt sich der Herr Doktor ja gar nicht aus


----------



## singlestoph (6. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Schön
> Paßt farblich
> Und mal nicht so ein komplett schwarz/grauer Einheitsbrei




Ist das hier, wo weisse Räder hingepostet gehören?

na dann:









mehr bilder gibts da:
http://www.singlespeed.ch/pages/singlespeedbilder.htm

von wegen discs
avid road disc funktioniert gut
mit nokonzügen noch besser
undvorallembremsensie auchbeinässe gut









stoph


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Schön
> Paßt farblich
> Und mal nicht so ein komplett schwarz/grauer Einheitsbrei



Danke ;-) Aber nächstes Jahr muss wohl ein neues (oder zwei?!?) her, die Karre klingt so als würde sie bald auseinander fallen... Dann kommts in den "Ruhestand"...


----------



## Bateman (13. Januar 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das hier, wo weisse Räder hingepostet gehören?
> 
> stoph



scheint fast so...  














Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (14. Januar 2005)

Erik , warum DIESEN lenker ?


----------



## OCCP (14. Januar 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ;-) Aber nächstes Jahr muss wohl ein neues (oder zwei?!?) her, die Karre klingt so als würde sie bald auseinander fallen... Dann kommts in den "Ruhestand"...




Hab dich in Kleinmachnow im U23 Rennen gesehen mit dem Teil


----------



## Bateman (14. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Erik , warum DIESEN lenker ?



warum einen anderen ???

schonmal einen gefahren ???

Bateman


----------



## RobBj123 (14. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dich in Kleinmachnow im U23 Rennen gesehen mit dem Teil



Stimmt... Lief aber nicht so gut bei mir :-/ Mal sehen, nächste Saison wirds besser!


----------



## roamer (14. Januar 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt... Lief aber nicht so gut bei mir :-/ Mal sehen, nächste Saison wirds besser!



Du warst der hier ?


----------



## RobBj123 (14. Januar 2005)

Ja genau, hast du noch mehr Bilder und kannst du mir die vielleicht auch per Email schicken? [email protected]

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proek (15. Januar 2005)

So, dann muß ich meins wohl auch mal hier rein stellen...

Ist zwar leider schwarz grau, aber fährt sich trotzdem gut. Nächstes Jahr kommt dann auch ein (oder zwei?) neues   

@OCCP: Kann man das Team Issue auch in blau-weiß bekommen?


----------



## roamer (15. Januar 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, hast du noch mehr Bilder und kannst du mir die vielleicht auch per Email schicken? [email protected]
> 
> Danke!



Ist schon unterwegs...


----------



## OCCP (15. Januar 2005)

proek schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann muß ich meins wohl auch mal hier rein stellen...
> 
> Ist zwar leider schwarz grau, aber fährt sich trotzdem gut. Nächstes Jahr kommt dann auch ein (oder zwei?) neues
> 
> @OCCP: Kann man das Team Issue auch in blau-weiß bekommen?



Es wird den Rahmen in der Zukunft in der alternativ Kombi blau-weiß geben.
Das heißt was rot ist wird dann auch in blau zu bekommen sein.
Allerdings dann nur auf Bestellung.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## prugna (15. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Erik , warum DIESEN lenker ?



Weil es in der Welt, in der wir leben, noch Perfektion gibt...


Allerdings muß ich zugeben, den Lenker (leider) auch _noch_ nicht gefahren zu sein.

Die Frage sollte imho lauten: Warum diese Bremshebel, aber ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Kati (15. Januar 2005)

@roamer: Hast du vom Damenrennen auch Bilder gemacht? Von mir gibts grad ein scharfes (siehe unten), sonst alle verwackelt.
Vielleicht hast du ja was und kannst es mir schicken.
Danke


----------



## der alte ron (16. Januar 2005)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> .... ... schonmal einen gefahren ???
> 
> Bateman


Nein , darum frag ich ja ! 
Schade das die frage falsch angekommen ist , wollte nicht nörgeln , sondern es wiklich wissen ! Bin mit dem rennlenker superzufrieden , aber vieleicht gibt es ja besseres ?

nikolay


----------



## TortureKing (16. Januar 2005)

Ich fahr den Nitto Moustache ja auch im Mom an meinem Crossreifen-Renner ... unglaublich bequem das Ding, aber man erntet eben den ein oder anderen komischen Blick .... entweder ist er eben von der Form zu avantgardistisch oder klassisch, je nach den Ansichten des Betrachters .... aber egal ... Singlespeeder sind ja eh alle bescheuert


----------



## roamer (16. Januar 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird den Rahmen in der Zukunft in der alternativ Kombi blau-weiß geben.
> Das heißt was rot ist wird dann auch in blau zu bekommen sein.
> Allerdings dann nur auf Bestellung.
> Gruß
> Oliver




Na, das ist doch mal eine positive Nachricht.
Dieses rot-weisse Einerlei was diese Saison geboten wurde, ist ja auch nicht der Hit. Ich habe mich ja schon öfter gefragt,wer rot-weiss zur Mode erklärt hat.
Oder warum gibt es die neuen Rahmen von Focus, CNS und OCCP in der gleichen Farbkombination ?
Besonders einfallsreich finde ich das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## RobBj123 (16. Januar 2005)

Kati schrieb:
			
		

> @roamer: Hast du vom Damenrennen auch Bilder gemacht? Von mir gibts grad ein scharfes (siehe unten), sonst alle verwackelt.



Hallo, habe ein Foto von dir gefunden: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/91348/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## crosswatz (17. Januar 2005)

@roamer,
du sprichst mir aus der seele!
man sollte sich mal der fantasie von colnago annehmen.
die haben zumindest mehr als zwei farben zu bieten, und das nach meiner meinung auch zu einem anehmbarem preis.
das einzige manko ist das man sich nach diesen schönheiten die hacken abrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OCCP (17. Januar 2005)

roamer schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das ist doch mal eine positive Nachricht.
> Dieses rot-weisse Einerlei was diese Saison geboten wurde, ist ja auch nicht der Hit. Ich habe mich ja schon öfter gefragt,wer rot-weiss zur Mode erklärt hat.
> Oder warum gibt es die neuen Rahmen von Focus, CNS und OCCP in der gleichen Farbkombination ?
> Besonders einfallsreich finde ich das jedenfalls nicht.



Also CNS ist meine Idee gewesen. Und Focus hat eindeutig bei mir oder Ridley abgekupfert.Denn eigentlich ist deren Top-oell ja Gras-grün
 
Zudem waren meine Team-Issue Rahmen schon immer in rot-weiß-schwarz  
Lange vor Ridley,Focus etc.  
Das Team Issue Design wird aber auch geändert für die Saison 2006. Soviel.....:
Es wird etwas sein was die Massenhersteller á la Focus nicht so schnell kopieren können


----------



## geezer (19. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr den Nitto Moustache



Bekommt man den hier irgendwo?

Gruss,
g.


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2005)

geezer schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man den hier irgendwo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bateman (11. März 2005)

weil ich glaub mein Crosser auf den vorderen Seiten nciht mehr zu sehen is hier nochmal, nun mit breiteren Reifen und anderen Bremshebeln













Bateman


----------



## RobBj123 (11. März 2005)

Schööööööönes Rad ! Und was hast du da für einen Schnellmacher mit an Bord...?


----------



## 328 (12. März 2005)

@Bateman

Viel hat dein Singlespeed mit nem Crosser nicht gemeinsam !
(  nichts für ungut)


----------



## mr.impossible (12. März 2005)

hier die meinen:
das wiesmann von der webside sieht inzwischen so aus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90561&stc=1
DSC00989.jpg

dazu noch das vom maidli

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90562&stc=1
DSC00992.jpg

mischa


----------



## der alte ron (12. März 2005)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bateman
> 
> Viel hat dein Singlespeed mit nem Crosser nicht gemeinsam !
> (  nichts für ungut)


 
Warum das den ? 
Der Erik hat es gar nicht darauf angelegt eine ultra wettbewerbsmaschine aufzubauen .
Außer dem lenker , der auch nicht so mein ding ist , ist doch alles so wie es sein sollte .

gruß , nikolay


----------



## 328 (12. März 2005)

> Der Erik hat es gar nicht darauf angelegt eine ultra wettbewerbsmaschine aufzubauen .



Ein Crosser hat normalerweise ne Gangschaltung, und einen Rennradlenker
welcher maximal 50cm breit ist.

Siehe obrigen Beitrag von "mr.impossible" - das ist ein Crosser

Das Weiße Gerät da obn ist ein singlespeed - oder !!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (12. März 2005)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Weiße Gerät da obn ist ein singlespeed - oder !!?


 
Ja ein crosser mit nur einen gang ! Richtig !


----------



## s.sentials (12. März 2005)

> Ein Crosser hat normalerweise ne Gangschaltung



wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat bei der WM eine der Frauen mit nem Singlespeeder den 12. Platz belegt ... so falsch kanns wohl nich sein.


----------



## jörgl (12. März 2005)

Hallole,

....meins ist kein Singlespeed...... wär für mich auch undenkbar bei meinem Übergewicht und fehlender Kondition.  











Oben mit dem Cross-, unten mit dem Straßen-LRS.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Bateman (14. März 2005)

@robBj123
da ist bester Ardbeg Whisky drin, hält warm...  

es tut mir wirklich leid dass ich das Bild eines genormten Crossers nciht einhalten kann, ich find den Einheitsbrei einfach nur zum Kotzen, aber euch muss mein Rad nciht gefallen und mir müssen eure nciht gefallen...

Nur wäre es schön wenn man mir die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Radgattung nuicht absprechen würde, nur weil der lenker ein wenig anders aussieht,  denn das Bike hat 28" Räder, Stollenreifen, und Crosser-Geo, das macht es für mcih schon irgendwie zum Crosser...

Wenn ihr aber unbedingt meint dann bleibe ich sehr gerne Singlespeeder...

PS: ist ein MTB mit nur einem Gang auch kein MTB ???


----------



## Markus44 (14. März 2005)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich glaub mein Crosser auf den vorderen Seiten nciht mehr zu sehen is hier nochmal, nun mit breiteren Reifen und anderen Bremshebeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS ist mit Abstand das geilste CROSSER Bike der letzten Seiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Welche Übersetzung fährst denn da?

das Wiesmann und das Surly sind aber auch net schlecht!!


----------



## Markus44 (14. März 2005)

s.sentials schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat bei der WM eine der Frauen mit nem Singlespeeder den 12. Platz belegt ... so falsch kanns wohl nich sein.



soviel ich weis, war es ein Surly Rahmen, aber kein Singlespeed...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (14. März 2005)

Markus44 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Übersetzung fährst denn da?



Danke für die Blumen...

Momentan is 44:18 drauf, was mir aber bei dem Schnee der letzten Tage und meinem nciht vorhandenen Fitnessstand zu dick is...

werd wohl auf 44:19 umsteigen...evtl 44:20...will ja auch meine Steigungen hochkommen...


----------



## nimmersatt (14. März 2005)

ein etwas schräges Exemplar, russisches U-Boot gepaart mit schwäbischer Verzögerung und schnöden Japanteilen, abgelichtet in ausgesuchter Allgäuer Kulisse


----------



## der alte ron (15. März 2005)

Das zweite bild ist lustig !
Ebenso die zusammenstellung , nur die uboot titanoptik gefällt mit nicht so .
Aber kreativ aufgebaut ist es auf alle fälle ! 

nikolay


----------



## Schellei (15. März 2005)

Toller Titan-Crosser!
Aber wo sind die schalthebel?
Keine Ergos oder Stis,keine Lenkerendschalthebel.
Wie jetzt?


----------



## nimmersatt (15. März 2005)

Schellei schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Titan-Crosser!
> Aber wo sind die schalthebel?
> Keine Ergos oder Stis,keine Lenkerendschalthebel.
> Wie jetzt?



doch doch, guck nur mal hin (erstes Bild): XTR STI am Oberlenker

@ron: vielleicht wars auch 'ne MIG


----------



## Markus44 (16. März 2005)

...auch mal eine interessante Lösung für die schaltung!


----------



## Bosen (20. Juni 2005)

Oldie but Goldie!










(Ps: Die passende Bereifung kommt noch!)


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Juni 2005)

mit federung??
bist du ein mädchen?

elmar


----------



## Bosen (22. Juni 2005)

Nichts für ungut, aber dein SCOTT Genius RC 10 hat zusammen 190mm (vo.+hi.) Federweg... mein Cannondale nur 25mm.

Nein Spass bei Seite... war doch Spass oder?  Ich habe das Rad so gebraucht gekauft, d.h. die Gabel war eben so.... sollte ich mal die orginal Cannondale Carbon-Kabel als Schnäppchen sehen würde ich sofort tauschen, denn das Ding ist es immer auf "Lock-Out"


----------



## müsing (23. Juni 2005)

Sehr schickes Rad. Mir gefällt es sehr gut. 

So ne Federung kann manchmal ganz nett sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (23. Juni 2005)

ja war natürlich ein spass  
elmar


----------



## müsing (7. Juli 2005)

OCCP Team Issue BB-Edition

So, da nun nach einiger Zeit mein neuer Crosser endlich fertig ist, wollte ich ihn doch mal zeigen. 

Hier die Einzelheiten:

Rahmen: OCCP Team Issue, Alu-Rahmen, Handmade in Czech Republik
Rahmengröße: 52  
Gabel: Trigon Carbon-Gabel mit Aluschaft 1 1/8"
Komponenten: Mix aus Centaur und Chorus
Bremsen: Spooky Brakes
Zusatzbremshebel: Tektro
Laufräder: Campagnolo Proton
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Vorbau und Lenker: ITM Millenium
Stütze: ITM Millenium
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Max
Pedale: Time ATAC

Gewicht: ca. 9,2 KG


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)




----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)

ganschaltung?


edith schreibt : ach das war 1929 und 1931


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)

1932









bilder ausgeliehen bei www.wooljersey.com/albums Ge*le Seite


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)

noch eins von der tour 1932


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)

französische meisterschaft 1936




prost


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2005)

die ganzen bilder sind aus dieser Galerie http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/album17

stoph


----------



## müsing (12. Juli 2005)

Klasse Fotos. 

finde nur, dass die nicht hierhin gehören. hättest einen neuen fred aufmachen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.sentials (12. Juli 2005)

also bis auf die letzten zwei Bilder sehe ich interessante Cyclocrossbilder/Fahrräder ... aber trotzdem würde mir auch ein eigenen Thread, vielleicht sogar ein eigenes Subforum für jegliche alte Fahrräder wünschen ... in unserem Haus/Schuppen gibt's auch einige "Vorkriegsfahrräder" vom Rennrad bis zum Alltagsrad ... würde gern mehr darüber erfahren (die gängigen Seiten, wie Classic Rendevous geben ja auch nur recht wenig her)


----------



## Bosen (17. Juli 2005)

Nun nochmal mit dem richtigen "Schuhwerk"


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juli 2005)

ist das mehr OK
Travis Brown


----------



## TimoWr (20. August 2005)

Also, habe jetzt zwei neue crosser. Beide alu Kinesis, advance gabel, Chris King, Thomson Elite und X2, Campa Chorus, Selle Italia Flite, Spooky carbon, Time atac XS carbon, Record naben, Sapim Speichen und Schwalbe Fast Fred Reifen. Ein Rad met FSA carbon mono Kurbelsatz, Record Bremsgrif ohne Ergo am linker Seite und Corima aero carbon Felgen. Die andere met Chorus Kurbelsatz und Mavic open pro Felgen.

Hier ist eins. Bilder der andere folgen...


----------



## müsing (20. August 2005)

so you finally finished your project  

for me, it is a bit to "dark". how about some color on it?


----------



## langlang (19. September 2005)

damit der thread nicht untergeht hier ist meiner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus44 (19. September 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ist das mehr OK
> Travis Brown



cool... das hätt ich auch gern!!!


----------



## makkreutzer (4. Oktober 2005)

Nun habe ich ihn realisiert, meinen Traum. Ich bin Moots-Liebhaber und daher gab es nur eine mögliche Erlösung . Weitere Bilder und Info gibt es hier:
http://www.rudemtb.dk/hotwheels.asp?fane=nyeste&id=334&hotwheeltype=1


----------



## roamer (4. Oktober 2005)

makkreutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich ihn realisiert, meinen Traum. Ich bin Moots-Liebhaber und daher gab es nur eine mögliche Erlösung . Weitere Bilder und Info gibt es hier:
> http://www.rudemtb.dk/hotwheels.asp?fane=nyeste&id=334&hotwheeltype=1


----------



## Jimmy H (5. Oktober 2005)

makkreutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich ihn realisiert, meinen Traum. Ich bin Moots-Liebhaber und daher gab es nur eine mögliche Erlösung . Weitere Bilder und Info gibt es hier:
> http://www.rudemtb.dk/hotwheels.asp?fane=nyeste&id=334&hotwheeltype=1




sehr schön!   

wo kann man diese türkis-grünen reifen noch bekommen?! soweit ich weiß werden die nicht mehr produziert...


----------



## müsing (5. Oktober 2005)

makkreutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich ihn realisiert, meinen Traum. Ich bin Moots-Liebhaber und daher gab es nur eine mögliche Erlösung . Weitere Bilder und Info gibt es hier:
> http://www.rudemtb.dk/hotwheels.asp?fane=nyeste&id=334&hotwheeltype=1



schönes rad! 

nur der sattel gefällt mir nicht. die grünen reifen passen zwar, ich würde mir aber racing ralph gönnen. bin mal gespannt, was du zu den eurus sagst, wenn du damit aus dem gelände kommst.


----------



## makkreutzer (5. Oktober 2005)

Also, die Michelins gibt es bei uns Überall in Grün. Dachte das wäre die normale Farbe?!

Bezüglich des Sattels bin ich einig. Schön ist der nicht. Aber es sitzt sich so schön darauf . Und zu den Eurus: Die ersten zwei Fahrten haben Sie klaglos mitgemacht.

Gruss

Martin


----------



## harry unte (30. Oktober 2005)

zu diesem schönen Thema möchte ich auch etwas beitragen...auch wenn mein Haltbarkeitsdatum langsam abläuft.
Bei dem Rad (hoffentlich kommt das Bild) handelt es sich um Colnago Dream in Titan aus jener Fabrik im ehem. Gorkji, die 10 Jahre für Colnago die TI Rahmen gebaut hat...bin sehr zu frieden


----------



## crosswatz (30. Oktober 2005)

mehr wissen will!!!!


----------



## dirk f. (20. November 2005)

Das ist mein Crossrad:

Kona Dr Dew (2002er Modell, glaube ich), Rh 60cm
105er Schaltung
Truvativ Kurbelsatz (39 / 48)
Shimano LX Cantis
Ritchey Zero-System Laufradsatz mit 25 / 11er Kassette
Tufo Prestige 30mm Clincher Schlauchreifen
Ritchey Pro Lenker / ITM Vorbau
NoName Sattel & Stütze
Nokon-Bremszüge
Tektro-Zusatzbremshebel
Shimano 515er Pedalen

geplante Tuningmaßnahmen:
Tune Sattel
Tune Schnellspanner
Dura-Ace Schaltwerk mit roten Tacx-Röllchen
Nokon-Schaltzüge
Shimano XTR-Pedalen
gelbes Lenkerband
diverse Aluschrauben

Gewicht mit Tuning: ca. 9,4 kg


----------



## müsing (20. November 2005)

coole farbe! die reifenfarbe gefällt mir nicht, ansonsten klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (21. November 2005)

NACHDEM MÜSING MICH DAZU ANGEREGT HAT .
HIER EINES MEINER RÄDER   CA   7,3- 7,4 kilo jetzt
soll ja noch auf 6,8-6,9 kilo
elmar


----------



## RobBj123 (21. November 2005)

Bild vergessen...


----------



## elmar schrauth (21. November 2005)

wer lesen kann........................
datei war zu gross
nächster versuch

elmar


----------



## roamer (21. November 2005)

@Elmar
Was sind das für Laufräder ?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann........................
> datei war zu gross
> nächster versuch
> 
> elmar


Jetzt ist das Bild zu klein!


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

die blder dürfen nur 60 kb haben.
guck mal hier :
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10587
elmar


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

Ich habs schon bei den weenies geschrieben......
Ein Teamkollege von mir, der Christian Weyland, hat am letzten Sonntag in einem Rennen in Luxembourg ein modifiziertes Ridley X-Night mit realen 6,8kg gefahren!
Das Ding hatte an der Waage genau 6,83kg  
Rahmen Ridley X-Night
Gruppe Shimano Dura-Ace 10-fach
Vorne Mono mit Carbonschienen von Spooky
Bremsen Spooky Carbon
Laufräder Tune mit Dugast Typhoon
Der Rest war von Bontrager
Pedale Exus-Titan

Das Ding war echt ungeheuerlich leicht!Was mich gewundert hat das er auf dieses Gewicht kommt.....denn der Rahmen ist nicht wirklich so leicht wie Ridley ihn angibt...
Aber das Ding hält......bis jetzt jedenfalls


----------



## roamer (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> die blder dürfen nur 60 kb haben.
> guck mal hier :
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10587
> elmar



Lade das Bild hoch in dein Fotoalbum von mtb-news.de (max 2mb) und verlinke hier nur das Bild.


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

> Roamer:Was sind das für Laufräder ?


hinterrad zippfelge, 28loch,american-classic-nabe,1,8er speiche,mesiingnippel
vorderrad tune- nabe (Ca 45gramm),24 loch,aerotek matrixfelge,sapim x-ray speichen,alunippel

hoffe die nippel halten,hab seit den frühen neunzigern keine alunippel mehr verbaut,weder bei kunden noch bei mir
hatte da katastrophale erfahrungen
die aerotekfelge ist allerdings sehr steif

reifen sind tufo


elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

> ROAMER.Lade das Bild hoch in dein Fotoalbum von mtb-news.de (max 2mb) und verlinke hier nur das Bild



DANKE FÜR DEN TIP:
WIE GEHT DAS MIT DEM VERLINKEN?
HOCHGELADEN HAB ICH :
ELMAR


----------



## müsing (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> NACHDEM MÜSING MICH DAZU ANGEREGT HAT .
> HIER EINES MEINER RÄDER   CA   7,3- 7,4 kilo jetzt
> soll ja noch auf 6,8-6,9 kilo
> elmar



mach ich doch gerne  

was ist das denn alles (hast du ne teileliste?)


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

> OCCpas Ding hatte an der Waage genau 6,83kg





 hat hier im forum nicht mal jemand steif und fest behauptet :
weniger als 7,4 kilo seien nicht möglich?
 ( und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183372 )


ich zitiere dich mal : "Das von Thoddy hat genau 7,4kg gewogen und hält  
Wenn man es vernünftig macht geht das auch ohne Einbußen.
Aber bei weniger ist dann auch wirklich die Grenze der Vernunft erreicht.  "

ist dein freund weyland etwa unvernünftig?

oder hat er sinnvollen leichtbau betrieben ?
elmar


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier im forum nicht mal jemand steif und fest behauptet :
> weniger als 7,4 kilo seien nicht möglich?
> ( und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183372 )
> 
> ...





Ich sagte ja auch im Vorpost....."es hält....noch..."  
Sinnvoll halte ich das nicht........bei den Laufrädern schon mal angefangen.....
es wird sicherlich Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit geben...nur eine Frage der Zeit  Und das wird nicht lange dauern.
Sinnvoller Leichtbau ist halt auch eine Definitionsfrage.....
Wenn Teile leicht sind,ist ja ok.....nur ob sie an einem CX etwas zu suchen haben ,das ja doch wesentlich härter beansprucht wird als ein Strassenrad....da kann man drüber streiten.
Denn in der Regel sind diese Teile nicht für den Einsatz im Gelände gedacht, bzw. geplant worden.
Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich.....welchen Sinn macht ein so leichtes Rad wenn ich jeden Moment Angst haben muss das mir etwas um die Ohren fliegt
 
Das kann, unter Umständen, über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden...oder sogar die Gesundheit kosten  
Ich bleib dabei...um die 7,5kg +/- , ist einfach Schluss beim CX, ohne negative Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

> occp: Sinnvoll halte ich das nicht........bei den Laufrädern schon mal angefangen.....


 mein hinterrad ist 4 oder 5 jahre alt
und du hast mich ja schon oft nackend gesehen: ich bin eher einer der schwersten im feld

occp:Ich bleib dabei...um die 7,5kg +/- , ist einfach Schluss beim CX, ohne negative Kompromisse eingehen zu .............
ich behaupte das rad von christian weyland wird halten
meines auch

ich denke ich weiss ,was ich mir ans rad schraube...

einen carbonvorbau ,der noch nie einen test bestanden hat käme mir nicht dran ( zur info: der carbonvorbau von time wurde von den testern der zeitschrift tour 2 mal im stand zerrissen,ein eigens angereister mitarbeiter von time hatte seinerzeit keine erklärung , weitere vorbauten wurden danach nicht mehr für tests zur verfügung gestellt)

warum fährst du diesen vorbau  eigentlich dieses jahr nicht mehr ?
der newton den du jetzt drauf hast ist nur bedingt empfehlenswert für carbonschäfte .mein newton kommt heute runter , war eh nur ne interimslösung, und leicht isser selbst mit titanschrauben  nicht.
elmar


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> mein hinterrad ist 4 oder 5 jahre alt
> und du hast mich ja schon oft nackend gesehen: ich bin eher einer der schwersten im feld
> 
> occp:Ich bleib dabei...um die 7,5kg +/- , ist einfach Schluss beim CX, ohne negative Kompromisse eingehen zu .............
> ...




Also ich hatte mit den Time Vorbauten nie ein Problem.Mir ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen.....die Dinger liegen noch hier, ohne jede Macke oder Beschädigung.....
Das gleiche gilt für die Dedas....absolut kein Problem...auch nicht mit den Gabeln....wobei ich im moment Titangabeln fahre.
Vorbau und Lenker hab ich aktuell PRO-Pilot montiert.
Die Dinger sind eigentlich unschlagbar in Preis und Leistung.
Die Optik ist auch mal etwas anderes.
Was das Gewicht der Deda Newton Vorbauten angeht muss ich Dir Recht geben....im Gegensatz zu den jetzt montiereten Pro-Pilot Vorbauten in 130mm, sind die 30 Gramm schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

die tatsache ,dass pro gerade bruchgefährdete lenker zurückruft, hat mein vertrauen in die marke ruiniert
elmar


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> die tatsache ,dass pro gerade bruchgefährdete lenker zurückruft, hat mein vertrauen in die marke ruiniert
> elmar




Ja..aber das waren diese Aeroteile......die normalen halten.
Das Zeug ist wirklich gut...ich würde mir das sonst nicht ans Rad schrauben bzw.auch verkaufen...
Ich denke mal das alle Lenker die in gleichem Verfahren wie dieser Pro Lenker gemacht sind...die werden ja mehr oder weniger in diese Aeroform "gepresst/gequetscht"....die gleichen Probleme haben.


----------



## thomasbln (22. November 2005)

Hey OCCP,
muß nochmal nachfragen, was Deine Waage zu einer Tafel Milka Schokolade sagt!?


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

thomasbln schrieb:
			
		

> Hey OCCP,
> muß nochmal nachfragen, was Deine Waage zu einer Tafel Milka Schokolade sagt!?



........isch esse gar kein Milka Schokolad............


----------



## Hondras (22. November 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch nicht mit den Gabeln....wobei ich im moment Titangabeln fahre.



@OCCP
welche Titangabeln fährst Du denn?
Und wann kommt denn endlich dein Stahlrahmen? Kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## thomasbln (22. November 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> ........isch esse gar kein Milka Schokolad............



Dann eine andere Tafel Schokolade...mal sehen, ob Deine Kern Waage wirklich soviel genauer ist... Na los....trau Dich!


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

Hondras schrieb:
			
		

> @OCCP
> welche Titangabeln fährst Du denn?
> Und wann kommt denn endlich dein Stahlrahmen? Kanns kaum erwarten...




Die Gabeln sind von Kocmo.
Wiegen 550gr. und fahren sich super.Meiner Meinung nach besser als Carbon.
Wesentlich softer und auch die typischen harten Schläge bei Carbongabeln, wenn man über Wurzeln oder Löcher fährt sind nicht vorhanden.
Ich finde es eine sehr gute Alternative zum momentanen Carbonwahn.


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2005)

> occp:Was das Gewicht der Deda Newton Vorbauten angeht muss ich Dir Recht geben....im Gegensatz zu den jetzt montiereten Pro-Pilot Vorbauten in 130mm, sind die 30 Gramm schwerer


das hiese ja der wigt in 130mm nur 110-115 gramm
wär ja der hammer

zum nächsten rennen bring ich ne tafel milka,zwecks eichung deiner waage
elmar


----------



## OCCP (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> das hiese ja der wigt in 130mm nur 110-115 gramm
> wär ja der hammer
> 
> zum nächsten rennen bring ich ne tafel milka,zwecks eichung deiner waage
> elmar




Die Deda die ich hier hab haben genau 156gr. und 158gr.
In 120mm wohlgemerkt.
Die jetzigen PRO-Pilot haben 125gr. genau........
Okay ...es sind nur 20gr.,.. aber trotzdem...der Vorbau kostet ein Drittel von dessen eines Newton....
Und technisch besser gemacht sind die Pro zudem auch noch......


----------



## roamer (22. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE FÜR DEN TIP:
> WIE GEHT DAS MIT DEM VERLINKEN?
> HOCHGELADEN HAB ICH :
> ELMAR


So:
Auf antworten klicken und dann siehst über dem Textfeld 14icons.
Auf das 6. icon von rechts klicken (Grafik einfügen)
In dem Popup Fenster den Link zu deinen Bild aus dem Fotoalbum angeben.
Wie kommst du zu dem link?
Zweiten Webbrowser starten, in dein Fotoalbum gehen, auf das gewünschte Foto klicken. Wenn das gewünschte Foto groß dargestellt wird, auf das Bild mit der rechten Maus klicken und "Grafikadresse kopieren" wählen.
Dann wieder zum ersten Webbrowser wechslen in das Popup Fenster klicken, rechte Maustaste "einfügen".
That's it.







Ich glaube die Kurbelgarnitur alleine sprengt mein Budget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roamer (22. November 2005)

In welchem Preisrahmen liegt denn die Gabel ?


----------



## müsing (22. November 2005)

die gabel war nicht so teuer. die hat elmar schon mal vorgeschlagen. glaube so 150 euro.

das rad finde ich echt nicht sexy - soll es wahrscheinlich nicht sein, aber trotzdem

by the way - du hast nen platten


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. November 2005)

ja das mit dem platten stimmmt
hat mich in frankfurt viel zeit gekostet

die gabel kostet 140,- ist von kuota
wiegt in 230 mm  ca 523 gramm
es gibt leichtere 
aber über die liest man hier im forum nur schlechtes

es gibt auch leichtere rahmen , aber die werden nur im rahmen-gabelset verkauft.
und was soll ich mit ner gabel , die ich selbst nicht fahren möchte ?
etwa einem kunden einbauen ?

was den sex betrifft: funktion geht vor allem anderen 
mit eisdielenfarben ,kann ich eh wenig anfangen....
jede art von lack wiegt.
im hintergrund eines der bilder sieht man mein principia , hab unten den lenker abgesägt
sieht schrecklich aus ,spart aber 80 gramm........




> occp:Wesentlich softer und auch die typischen harten Schläge bei Carbongabeln, wenn man über Wurzeln oder Löcher fährt sind nicht vorhanden.


typische härte von carbongabeln kommt wohl auch aus unsinningen formen.eine gerade gabel flext , wie es scheint nur in die falsche richtung
hatten wir ja schon das thema .da hast du aber alles abgestritten........



> occp:Okay ...es sind nur 20gr.,.. aber trotzdem...


das hiese ja , dass bisher deine gewichtsangaben alle um 50 % daneben lagen..............

elmar


----------



## roamer (23. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> die gabel kostet 140,- ist von kuota
> wiegt in 230 mm  ca 523 gramm
> es gibt leichtere
> aber über die liest man hier im forum nur schlechtes
> ...



Was ?
Schuld sind doch nur die neumodischen Bremsen.


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. November 2005)

> Roamer:Was ? Schuld sind nur die neumodischen Bemsen.



Ach ja ,stimmt ja .
wir sind ja nur  theoretiker , die sich mit den praktikern im forum  streiten.

welche bremse hab ich eigentlich vorne drauf ?
bockt meine gabel`?
andere wissen es besser.
elmar


----------



## s.sentials (23. November 2005)

> im hintergrund eines der bilder sieht man mein principia , hab unten den lenker abgesägt
> sieht schrecklich aus ,spart aber 80 gramm........



Wie fährt man denn mit diesem Stummel? Kann mir das grad garnicht vorstellen. Fällt einfach die Unterlenkerposition (oder wie auch immer das heißt) weg?

Kenne es ja, dass Leute den Lenker absägen und dann aber auch nach oben umdrehen (dann quasi ein kurzer Triathlon-Lenker), aber so rum   




> Was ?
> Schuld sind doch nur die neumodischen Bremsen.





> Ach ja ,stimmt ja .
> wir sind ja nur theoretiker , die sich mit den praktikern im forum streiten.



Immer mit der Ruhe ... schön weiter sachlich diskutieren, bitte.


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. November 2005)

zum theema sachlich:





> Dr.Dos :Und wie immer streiten sich Theoretiker mit Leuten, die wirklich fahren. Während Erstere sich aufgrund von kruden Gedankengängen und Tests, deren Details nicht nachvollziehbar sind, bevorzugt in Internetforen ergießen, erfahren die Anderen in der Praxis, was wirklich los ist.




ist das sachlich ?




zum thema unterlenker : ich hab den lenker abgesägt ,weil ich festgestellt habe , das ich nie unten greife.
hab in ca 20 rennen (nur theoretisch ,wie man oben nachlesen kann) nicht ein einziges mal unte gegriffen
beim schultern-laufen  greif ich an den zusatzbremshebel
elmar


----------



## OCCP (23. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ,stimmt ja .
> wir sind ja nur  theoretiker , die sich mit den praktikern im forum  streiten.
> 
> welche bremse hab ich eigentlich vorne drauf ?
> ...




Elmar,Elmar.............Du solltest dann aber auch den Leuten hier erzählen das Du die orginal Shimano Querzüge gegen ein "normales" Dreieck getauscht und das Querzug-Dreieck auch höher montiert hast und der BR-R550 somit ihre "Bissigkeit" genommen hast  
Ich mache ja jede Wette mit dir,dass du bei Verwendung der orginal Zuge das gleiche Bremsstottern hast mit der Kuota Gabel wie mit anderen auch........


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. November 2005)

getauscht hab ich aus gewichtsgründen
spart 4 gramm 
ist das dreick tiefer geht mir die bremse zu scharf

so oder so geht die bremse besser als  meine 4 za oder froglegs

elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OCCP (23. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> getauscht hab ich aus gewichtsgründen
> spart 4 gramm
> ist das dreick tiefer geht mir die bremse zu scharf
> 
> ...




Aha...dann sind wir ja beim richtigen Punkt  
Dann hast Du ja wohl selbst die Problematik erkannt


----------



## roamer (23. November 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Elmar,Elmar.............Du solltest dann aber auch den Leuten hier erzählen das Du die orginal Shimano Querzüge gegen ein "normales" Dreieck getauscht und das Querzug-Dreieck auch höher montiert hast und der BR-R550 somit ihre "Bissigkeit" genommen hast
> Ich mache ja jede Wette mit dir,dass du bei Verwendung der orginal Zuge das gleiche Bremsstottern hast mit der Kuota Gabel wie mit anderen auch........



Na da haben wir ja des Rätsels Lösung   
Die original Querzugträger von Shimpanso/Tektro habe ich auch nie benutzt,
ich habe doch immer nur die ca. 15Jahre alten Querzugträger benutzt, bei denen man den Querzug komplett aushaken kann. 
Aber ich glaube, ich bleibe doch bei den Radius Cantilevern.


----------



## OCCP (23. November 2005)

Aber ich glaube, ich bleibe doch bei den Radius Cantilevern.[/QUOTE]

Sind auch nicht übel die Dinger  
Gut einstellbar mit der fast gleichen Geometrie wie die FRoglegs...........


----------



## s.sentials (23. November 2005)

Sachlichkeit:

Ob Theoretiker oder Praktiker ist da vollkommen wurscht ... mir ging's darum, dass man vernünftig miteinander diskutiert ohne sich wegen irgendetwas gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt. 

Ausführlichere Meinungsäußerungen wären vielleicht ein Weg zu einer besseren Diskussionsgrundlage. Nachvollziehbare Argumentationen vom Praktiker wie vom Theoretiker lassen Sachlichkeit eher zu, oder? Naja, nur so'n Gedanke ... vielleicht hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge.

abgesägter Lenker:

danke für die Antwort! Bin ja noch am Planen meines Querfeldeinrades (zum theoretischen gezwungen, sozusagen, solange das Geld noch nicht reicht) ... da ist es interessant zu hören, dass für manche die Unterlenkerposition gar keinen Nutzen hat ... für mich hieße das, dass ich mir die teureren Rennradkomponenten sparen könnte und gleich einen MTB-Lenker und -Schalt/Bremshebel nehmen könnte (der Rest sollen eh MTB-Komponenten werden) ... das sieht dann zwar nicht mehr wie ein übliches Querfeldeinrad aus, aber der Sport an sich ließe sich ja trotzdem damit betreiben.


----------



## OCCP (23. November 2005)

s.sentials schrieb:
			
		

> Sachlichkeit:
> 
> Ob Theoretiker oder Praktiker ist da vollkommen wurscht ... mir ging's darum, dass man vernünftig miteinander diskutiert ohne sich wegen irgendetwas gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt.
> 
> ...




DEr gerade Lenker wäre eine Möglichkeit...aber ich denke mit dem Rennlenker bist Du letztenendes besser bedient ,da mehr Griffmöglichkeiten.
Ausserdem kann man das Rad dann auch als Renner für die Strasse nutzen  
Und besser aussehen tut es doch auch  oder........


----------



## roamer (23. November 2005)

s.sentials schrieb:
			
		

> für mich hieße das, dass ich mir die teureren Rennradkomponenten sparen könnte und gleich einen MTB-Lenker und -Schalt/Bremshebel nehmen könnte (der Rest sollen eh MTB-Komponenten werden) ... das sieht dann zwar nicht mehr wie ein übliches Querfeldeinrad aus, aber der Sport an sich ließe sich ja trotzdem damit betreiben.



Dann könntest du dir aber gleich ein Fitness-/Trekking-/dingensrad kaufen.
Elmars Maßnahme ist zwar etwas drastisch, aber was meinst du wieviele Freizeit-Rennradpiloten benutzen wirklich die Unterlenker Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (23. November 2005)

> occp:Aha...dann sind wir ja beim richtigen Punkt


hab ganz vergessen
habe gestern lenker ,vorbau , gabel  getauscht
dreieck ist jetzt sogar tiefer
flext nichtme3hr ,als vorher


ich bin nicht so ,  
beim nächsten rennen lasse ich dich mal mit nem leichten rad das gute bremsen hat fahren    
elmar
ib


----------



## OCCP (23. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> hab ganz vergessen
> habe gestern lenker ,vorbau , gabel  getauscht
> dreieck ist jetzt sogar tiefer
> flext nichtme3hr ,als vorher
> ...




Ok.  
Dann darst Du auch mal meins bewegen,   damit Du siehst das es auch mit "altmodischem Zeugs" gut bremst


----------



## roamer (23. November 2005)

Ok Olli , Elmar,

wann findet der Rädertausch statt ?
Fahrt ihr vielleicht beide am Wochenende ins Frankenland ?
Das muß unbedingt für die Nachwelt festgehalten werden.


----------



## cross-freak (23. November 2005)

Aaaahhhh,

Jungs, das will ich sehen. Sonntag in Cessange? Da eure beiden Räder ja funktionieren, stell ich meins auch gerne als Negativbeispiel zur Verfügung


----------



## roamer (23. November 2005)

Serotta 
Mehr unter http://www.bikefanclub.com/gallery/


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. November 2005)

bin sonntag nicht in cessange
vielleicht die woche drauf in kopstal
crossfreak wer bist du ?

elmar


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. November 2005)

für die unwissenden:
wir (oli und ich ) wohnen unweit des grossherzogtums luxusburg
dort kann man  jeden sonntag an einem richtigen rennen teilnehmen
wir müssen nicht quer durch die republik reisen und können noch billig zigaretten kaufen oder sprit je nach vorliebe...  

demnach sind kopstal und cessange keine böhmischen dörfer.

elmar


----------



## OCCP (24. November 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> für die unwissenden:
> wir (oli und ich ) wohnen unweit des grossherzogtums luxusburg
> dort kann man  jeden sonntag an einem richtigen rennen teilnehmen
> wir müssen nicht quer durch die republik reisen und können noch billig zigaretten kaufen oder sprit je nach vorliebe...
> ...




Wohl wahr......was wir schon alles hätten schmurglern können  
Ne, die Rennen da sind richtig gut.Vom Niveau würde ich sagen schon sehr,sehr hoch.Die Leute die da vorne rum fahren würden auch in Deutschland zur nationalen Spitze gehören  
Ich werde aber wohl auch nicht in Cessange fahren....
Strullendorf und Hof sind angesagt.
Wobei ich mich morgen kurzfristig entscheide...Das Wetter soll nicht wirklich toll werden  
Kopstal lasse ich aus.An dem WE ist Rennpause angesagt.
Erst am 24.12. werde ich dann wohl wieder im "Ländchen" fahren(Rumelange).


----------



## yvesw (24. November 2005)

Olli, hol dir nen luxemburgischen Pass und dann fährst du auch bei den 
Landesmeisterschaften mit. Hier bist du eh bekannter als in Deutschland.   

Soll in der Nacht und morgen schneien, das wird ein Spass.   

Auch wenn das angegeben Gewicht beim Nox absoluter Qutasch ist: Welche 
Reifen sind das? Und hat jemand ein Foto von denen nach einem Rennen?   

MfG
Yves


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. November 2005)

dann wird schwierig 





> occp:Erst am 24.12. werde ich dann wohl wieder im "Ländchen" fahren(Rumelange



dann wird schwierig 
vielleicht in schmelz oder homburg ?

24.12 ist bei unsim laden  die hölle los
kann dann nur wenn mein schrauber überstunden macht 
mal sehen wie ich ihn ködere 

elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (24. November 2005)

> yvesw:Auch wenn das angegeben Gewicht beim Nox absoluter Qutasch ist: Welche



reifen sind m.w.dugast world champion 

nein ich habe kein foto
elömar


----------



## cross-freak (24. November 2005)

Naja, ich seh schon, Ihr beiden schafft das schon irgendwie euch ständig aus dem Weg zu gehen.   

Allerdings gibt's ja noch einen Termin, den Ihr eigentlich beide nicht auslassen könnt:

03.12. LVM St. Wendel

Stimmt's oder hab ich recht?

@Oli: Ich bin echt schockiert. Wie kannst Du einen Klassiker wie Cessange auslassen? 

@Elmar: Namen sind ja Schall und Rauch, aber vieleicht erinnerst Du dich an den SüdwestCup-Lauf letztes Jahr in Kirchheimbolanden, bei dem Du deine Sattelstütze zerstört hast. Ich war der, mit dem platten Reifen, der hinter dir geparkt hatte.


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. November 2005)

> crossfreakElmar: Namen sind ja Schall und Rauch, aber vieleicht erinnerst Du dich an den SüdwestCup-Lauf letztes Jahr in Kirchheimbolanden, bei dem Du deine Sattelstütze zerstört hast. Ich war der, mit dem platten Reifen, der hinter dir geparkt hatte.



ja ,cessange müsste ich eigentlich fahren , sicher eines der schönsten rennen 
hab da ja letztes jahr auch die alten säcke gewonnen...
aber ich fahre mit dem nachwuchs zum südwestcup.

ich bin über 40 
erinnern was ist das 
südwestcup ? 
hab ich dich in daun gesehen ,diese jahr ?
weiter erreicht meine erinnerung nicht ?
elmar


----------



## andredomin (25. November 2005)

@ Elmar
Sache mal, Elmar, wie lang sind denn bei Deinem Renner die Kettenstreben? Die sehen so lang aus! Oder täuscht das durch den Platten? Und wie findest Du das Clavicula? Mit welchem Innenlager fährst Du es?
Thanx, André


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. November 2005)

ja streben sind etwas länger (2cm)
wollte den rahmen erst gar nicht nehmen deswegen ,aber hab mich doch zu nem test überreden lassen
ich merke keinen unterschied ,selbst wenn ich nach nem defekt auf ein anderes rad wechsle


clavicula hat ein eigenes innenlager ,
die welle ist aus carbon, und fest an der rechten kurbel befestigt. (system ist ähnlich wie die aktuellen shimano xtr oder dura-ace usw tretlager 
das system ist sehr steif 

lt thm(hersteller) 10% weniger als dura-ace
wenn ich jedoch versuche die clavikulakurbel  zur kettenstrebe zu verbiegen ,gibt sie weniger nach ,als dura-ace

muss die linke kurbel mit höherem drehmoment anziehen als angegeben

elmar


----------



## cross-freak (25. November 2005)

Du hast recht Elmar, in Daun haben wir uns natürlich auch gesehen, das hatte ich ganz vergessen, war da total auf Cross fixiert  .


----------



## singlestoph (26. November 2005)

meins







Rahmen: Moots Custom made
Gabel: Ritchey Logic
Steuersatz: King
Vorbau: Controltech
Lenker: Ritchey Logic Pro (mach ich aber noch einen WCS rein)
Schaltung: Dura-ace 9fach, kurbel dura-ace 8fach,umwerfer xtr
Bremsen: Avid Shorty TI
Sattelstütze: XTR M910 sehr kurz 
Sattel: san marco bontrager TI kevlarbezug
Radsatz: King naben revolutionspeichen mavic open pro ceramic Reifen: Ritchey excavader 35mm
Pedalen: Time ATAC
Flaschenhalter: kincage steel 

jetzt mit leichterem vorderrad auch king und tuneflaschenhalter 8.85kg

auf vielfachen Wunsch ,und wegen leichter, geändert:
Sattel fizik aliante 40g
FRM titan innenlager 80g
WCS lenker und Vorbau
leichtere Timepaddel
macht:  8,6 kg
jetzt könnt ich wirklich nur noch anfangen hässliche Karbonparts zu montieren


s


----------



## Hauptquartier (26. November 2005)

Hallo Singlestoph,

das Gerät sieht fantastisch aus, schön zeitlos klassisch, gute Farbabstimmung. Einzige Kritik: Der Sattel wirkt im Vergleich zum Rest ziemlich klobig und macht den Gesamteindruck ein bißchen kaputt.

Was kostet der Rahmen denn so?


----------



## müsing (26. November 2005)

sehr schönes rad - würde auch den sattel tauschen. finde die gabel könnte etwas "fetter" sein. hmm, wenn ich eine schwarze gabel wählen würde, würde ich auch die anbauteile in schwarz nehmen. die alte xtr-stütze ist klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (26. November 2005)

...ist nach langem Warten endlich gekommen  .

Und um mir die ewige Entscheidung, ob Campagnolo oder Shimano zu ersparen, ist der Rahmen für keine Kettenschaltung ausgelegt. Die einzige Schaltungsoption, die ich mir offen gelassen habe, sind die Zugführungen für die Rohloff-Getriebenabe. Bei der Gabel ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen, sie paßt allerdings ganz gut zu den vorwiegend silbernen Komponenten und muß fürs erste reichen. Folgende Teile sind fest geplant:

- Moots Cyclocross Psychlo-X Rahmen, DiscOnly, EBB-Gehäuse, Rohloff-vorbereitet.
- Kinesis Crosswind Gabel, DiscOnly, silber
- ChrisKing Steuersatz, silber
- Thomson X2-Vorbau und Elite Sattelstütze, silber
- 3TTT Less-XL Lenker, Lenkerband weiß
- 7400er Dura-Ace SLR Brmshebel, titanfarben
- Avid Road mech. Scheibenbremse inkl. Nokonzügen  
- 900er XTR-Kurbel 48Z mit Edco-Innenlager
- Flite weiß
- Connex Edelstahlkette
- Singlestar Ritzel 21Z, diverse Freilauf-Spacer 
- Ritchey Speedmax Bereifung

- Laufradsatz ist noch unklar, da ich die neue DT RR1.2 Felge noch abwarten möchte... Nabe aber wahrscheinlich DT 240S Centerlock mit DT Comp Speichen.........

Und bevor es zu negative Kommentare zur Gabel gibt, noch dsbzgl. einige Anmerkungen.
Da ich das Rad Carbon-frei aufbauen möchte und Moots leider keine Titangabeln anbietet, kommen nicht so viel DiscOnly-Gabeln in Frage:

1. Wound Up DiscOnly: Zu filigran, zu teuer, zu schwarz und....... Carbon
2. Morati: habe ich nicht in natura gesehen... das Oberflächenfinish muß zum Finish des Moots passen, ist aber die einzige Alternative in Titan
3. Cannondale Fatty Ultra-X: Könnt ich geliefert bekommen, allerdings im 'Blau' des aktuellen Cyclocross Disc Modells.... d.h. entlacken und dann vorbereiten auf Politur oder Lackierung, Sind mir schon wieder zu viele Fragezeichen bzgl. vorhersehbarem Ergebnis
4. .....blieb als Langzeitprovisorium nur die Kinesis. Leider sind die Aufkleber überlackiert. Vorerst bleibt es diese Gabel, aber ich bleibe am Ball  







Grüße Jörg


----------



## müsing (26. November 2005)

wie wäre es denn mit einer KOCMO?


----------



## jörgl (26. November 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es denn mit einer KOCMO?



Gibts die denn als DiscOnly?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## müsing (26. November 2005)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> Gibst die denn als DiscOnly?
> 
> Grüße Jörg



ach so - hab ich ganz vergessen. weiß ich leider nicht. vielleicht mal nachfragen. oder laß die kinesis doch einfach lackieren.


----------



## Holland (26. November 2005)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> .....blieb als Langzeitprovisorium nur die Kinesis. Leider sind die Aufkleber überlackiert. Vorerst bleibt es diese Gabel, aber ich bleibe am Ball



Aber die fügt sich auch wegen der Biegung nicht so recht ins Bild. Vom Material her würde doch auch gut 'was aus Stahl passen. Wie wäre es mit einer schönen Maßarbeit von Gleiss (~200EUR) ?


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## singlestoph (26. November 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes rad - würde auch den sattel tauschen. finde die gabel könnte etwas "fetter" sein. hmm, wenn ich eine schwarze gabel wählen würde, würde ich auch die anbauteile in schwarz nehmen. die alte xtr-stütze ist klasse.




Die sattelstütze ist genau so lang wie die hülse im rahmen

der bontrager baut höher als ein flite

mit kevlarbezug ist er auch stabiler als ein flite und weil er schmaler baut kommt man auch besser hinter den sattel. ich hab noch einen fizik mit karbongestell da hab ich aber angst damit rumzufahren (aufzuspringen) und der ist hellblau :kotz: 

die gabel kommt von ritchey ursprünglich war ne vitus alu drin aber da sind die angeklebten bremssockel nicht mehr wirklich fest an der gabel gewesen

als ich die gekauft hab ist noch schwieriger gewesen als heute eine crossgabel zu kriegen in 1 " mit 390mm bauhöhe

und sie ist bequem!

was die rahmen wirklich kosten kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die räder (hab noch eins ) gebraucht gekauft hab von einem ex-MTB profi, seeeeehr günstig

die dinger sind auch 10-12jahre alt

die neuen moots sind wie man sieht anders gebaut und vorallem viel schööner geschweisst und kosten irgendwo zwischen 2 und 3000 euro nehm ich an

meinanderes sieht übrigens so aus

ist ähnlich aufgebaut hat aber einen kürzeren vorbau und normale xtr laufräder mit competition speichen

es wiegt so 10,7kg und ist mein täglicher begleiter auf dem arbeitsweg






s

@ jörgl  ich hätt da vielleicht eine Gabel in Stahl übrig die ich für mein rahmenbauprojekt bauen liess ist aber so breit gekommen dass auch ein MTB reifen reinpasst wenn ich mich mit meinem Rahmenbauer geeinigt hab was damit passiert könntest du allenfalls eine haben

stahl 410mm lang aber etwas schweer (1100g) 12,5cm breit aussen an der breitesten stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (27. November 2005)

@jörgl:
http://www.spicercycles.com/index.cgi?cat=19&sub_cat=Forks&prod_id=235&cat_desc=Cyclocross
disc only

http://www.spicercycles.com/index.cgi?cat=19&sub_cat=Forks&prod_id=239&cat_desc=Cyclocross

canti & disc


----------



## radmille (28. November 2005)

Hi allerseits,

möchte jetzt mal mein Crosser posten

Rahmen PEARL (www.pearl-cycles.com)
Campa Chorus/Centauer; vorne: 46/39 hinten: 13/29
LR: MAVIC Classics SSC
Bremsen: Avid Shorty 4
Decken: Michelin CycloCross Mud
Gabel: 4ZA Stahlgabel (860 g)
Pedale: Shimpanso XT

Gewicht: 10,12 kg inkl. Pedale
Denke gerade über Gewichtstuning nach. Habe mich darüber gerade mit meiner Frau unterhalten    

Allein eine Carbongabel wurde den Crosser auf 9,7 kg bringen
Dann noch leichtere LR...

Gruss radmille


----------



## singlestoph (28. November 2005)

so, definitiy:
















s


----------



## Jimmy H (29. November 2005)

stoph,
hast du den controltech-vorbau jetz über?! soll ich dich von diesem altmetall befreien?


----------



## singlestoph (30. November 2005)

Jimmy H schrieb:
			
		

> stoph,
> hast du den controltech-vorbau jetz über?! soll ich dich von diesem altmetall befreien?




 

nöö 

der kommt an mein starrlaufrad das hoffentlich noch vor weihnachten kommt

s


----------



## der alte ron (1. Dezember 2005)

Wie schafft man es einen Aluminiumcrosser auf über 10 kg zu bringen ? 
Da muß man sich ja schon fast mühe geben .
Egal , mir gefällt der Rahmen sehr gut , nur die Gabel scheint nicht so richtig zu passen .
Nimm doch eine von KUOTA , die belastet da Budget mit 160 Euro nicht so stark und wiegt nur 520g .


----------



## radmille (2. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich mir die Gewichtsangaben so ansehe im Forum, weiss ich auch nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe   
Schätze die LR sind ziemlich schwer.
An Campa Chorus/Centauer und Ritchey WCS Teilen kann das Gewicht
sicher nicht liegen.
Na ja, der Rahmen wird sicher auch noch etwas schwerer sein.
Egal, no pain no gain... Außerdem fällt dann der Übergang aufs RR
leichter.

Gruss radmille


----------



## singlestoph (5. Dezember 2005)

wetzikon worldcup


























s


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Dezember 2005)

Seit ca. einer Woche ist mein Crosser fertig, und ich komme endlich dazu
diesen hier vorzustellen .

Fahrverhalten finde ich top: Ich komme (für meine Verhältnisse) zügig vorwärts
und das Rad lässt sich jederzeit gut kontrollieren (schwieriges Gelände bin ich
allerdings noch nicht gefahren). Für mich in meiner neuen Heimat Niederbayern
die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Gewicht inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter lt. Kernwaage 8,04 kg. Angepeilt waren
unter 8 kg; habe aber dann statt der geplanten Campa-Kurbeln aus
"Geschmacks-Gründen" Tune verbaut. Wollte nicht zu viele Carbon-Teile!

Lenkerband kommt ein weiß-/cremefarbenes (falls ich jemals den richtigen
Farbton finde) - finde ich stimmiger.

Die Flaschenhalter bleiben (zumindest im Winter) dran. Einen benötige ich für
den Akku der Lampe (fahre z.Zt. fast nur bei Dunkelheit) und einen damit ich
während der Fahrt nicht verdurste . Tragen werde ich das Rad kaum, daher
stören die Flaschenhalter nicht.

Das Problem mit dem vorderen Kabelhänger habe ich ja bereits in meinem alten
Fred "Seven Titan-Crossrahmen" angesprochen. Bin mir sicher, ihr könnt mir
diesbezüglich weiterhelfen .

Für meinen ersten "Selbstaufbau" bin ich ganz zufrieden (Lenkerband wickeln muss
noch geübt werden  ). Der Aufbau hat mächtig Spass gemacht, und
ein neues Projekt (Singlespeeder) ist auch schon geplant.

An dieser Stelle an alle die mir mit Ra"d" und Tat zur Seite gestanden sind, ein
herzliches dankeschön!

Anbei einige Bilder von der ersten Probefahrt durchs Naturschutzgebiet
"Unterer Inn".

Gruß & Dank,
Dr. M.


----------



## jörgl (6. Dezember 2005)

Sieht wirklich klasse aus! Ein saugeiles Teil     

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (6. Dezember 2005)

schönes rad - nur der name ist etwas komisch.

was fährst du denn vorne für blätter?

frag doch mal den crossi, der hat jetzt auch andere, etwas längere kabelhänger.

viel spaß damit


----------



## Diggler (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Immer wieder schön ein Titanrad zu sehen! Hat ja ganz schön dicke Rohre das Seven. Was mir wirklich nicht gefallt sind die rot, gelben Reifen. Schwarze würden besser passen, ist aber wohl Geschmackssache und wie gut die rot, gelben sind kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Wenn ich hier so die ganzen Titancrosser sehe bekomme ich irgendwie auch Lust auf sowas


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Dezember 2005)

@ all: Danke für eure Antworten, Meinungen, Hinweise und Tipps .

@ müsing: Tja, den Namen gabs vor besagter Katastrophe schon. Habe erst
im Nachhinein "registriert", was da am Rahmen steht ...

Vorne fahre ich 34/48 - mal sehen, wie oft ich das große Blatt fahre. Vielleicht
kommt es irgendwann mal ganz weg .

Hast du einen Link zu Crossis Shop? Danke!

@ diggler: Zu Beginn haben mir die Reifen auch nicht gefallen. Aber je länger
sie drauf sind, desto weniger "irritieren" sie mich. Aber schwarze sind optisch
sicher die bessere Wahl (und dazu ein passend "weißes" Lenkerband).

Gruß und dank an alle,
Dr. M.


----------



## yvesw (6. Dezember 2005)

Wirklich wunderschönes Rad. 

Lass die Reifen auf jeden Fall dran, die verleihen dem Rad einen optischen Kick und passen hervorragend zu Steuersatz und Naben.  
Ausserdem passt so das schwarze Lenkerband besser was nur von Vorteil sein kann. Glaub' mir, ein weisses Lenkerband weiss zu halten ist sehr schwer.   

P.S.: Kannst du mir bitte 1024x768-Fotos von den ersten beiden Bildern schicken/hier reinstellen (Hintergrundbild)?

Danke und MfG
Yves


----------



## müsing (6. Dezember 2005)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du einen Link zu Crossis Shop? Danke!



klar: www.occp.de


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Dezember 2005)

@ Yves: Bilder kann ich morgen hier reinstellen. Schön das dir mein Rad gefällt.

@ müsing: Ah, crossi ist OCCP - das ist mir entgangen ...

Euch allen einen schönen (Arbeits-)Tag,
Dr. M.


----------



## wolfi_sd (7. Dezember 2005)

Wundeschönes Rad, eine klitzekleine Anmerkung/Frage: Ist der Bogen des Schaltzuges absichlich so groß?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Dezember 2005)

wolfi_sd schrieb:
			
		

> Wundeschönes Rad,


Danke für die Blumen .



			
				wolfi_sd schrieb:
			
		

> eine klitzekleine Anmerkung/Frage: Ist der Bogen des Schaltzuges absichlich so groß?


Darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht ... laut Campa Anleitung
sollte die Schaltzughülle NICHT gekürzt werden. Was sagen die Experten?
Schaltvorgang funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß Dr. M.


----------



## elmar schrauth (7. Dezember 2005)

> dr m.Darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht ... laut Campa Anleitung



woher wissen die bei campa an welchen rahmen ihre hüllen geschraubt werden, und wie dann der optimale radius auszusehen hat ?

elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roamer (7. Dezember 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> woher wissen die bei campa an welchen rahmen ihre hüllen geschraubt werden, und wie dann der optimale radius auszusehen hat ?
> 
> elmar



Das wissen sie gar nicht, diese überlange Hülle ist einfach Campas Antwort auf die  "Wäscheleinen" von Shimano.   

@Dr. Mabuse
mal im Ernst, kürze die Hülle einfach "fachrecht", d.h. ohne den Querschnitt an der Schnittstelle zu verringern. Mit einem einfachen Seitenschneider wird das evtl. nicht gehen.

Ansonsten schönes Rad, laß ruhig die bunten Tufos drauf, wenn die abgefahren sind kannst du ja eine anderes Modell nehmen.
Vielleicht die Elite


----------



## Schultz (7. Dezember 2005)

Hier kommt mein upgedateter Ridley Crosser nun mit Record/ Reflex/ Sapim/ Dugast Laufradsatz, neuem Lenkerband und FSA Energy Kurbel (FRM ist jetzt am Rennrad  ) Gewicht ist 8,46Kg.


----------



## OCCP (7. Dezember 2005)

Schultz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt mein upgedateter Ridley Crosser nun mit Record/ Reflex/ Sapim/ Dugast Laufradsatz, neuem Lenkerband und FSA Energy Kurbel (FRM ist jetzt am Rennrad  ) Gewicht ist 8,46Kg.






Na das nenn ich doch mal ein gelungenes Rad  
Zeitlos schön


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Dezember 2005)

yvesw schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Kannst du mir bitte 1024x768-Fotos von den ersten beiden Bildern schicken/hier reinstellen (Hintergrundbild)?Yves



Bitteschön:

Steg
Ufer


----------



## OCCP (7. Dezember 2005)

Der Seven Dekor auf Unter und Oberrohr erinnert mich ganz stark an einen Dekorsatz den ich....glaub 2002 war das....mal für Empella gemacht hab  
Verblüffende Ähnlichkeit.........


----------



## proek (8. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Rad   

Wenn ich groß bin, will ich auch mal so eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (8. Dezember 2005)

War das Rad hier eigentlich schon ... ?


----------



## der alte ron (8. Dezember 2005)

Zweifellos ein schönes Rad Rob , kommt aber nicht an deinem Specialized heran , das ist einfach traumhaft !


----------



## yvesw (8. Dezember 2005)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:
			
		

> Bitteschön:
> 
> Steg
> Ufer



Mmmh, lecker, Danke.
Eins der schönsten Räder die ich bisher gesehen habe. Super gemacht.   
Gibt es Reifen mit den gleichen Farben auch als Drahtreifen (jetzt mal von 
den Tufo Clincher abgesehen)?

MfG
Yves


----------



## yvesw (8. Dezember 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> War das Rad hier eigentlich schon ... ?
> _Robs OCCP_
> [/img]



Sehr schön. Jedoch finde ich wie mein Vorredner das Specialized schöner, 
obwohl dieses Rad natürlich auch klasse ausschaut.   Trotzdem war das 
Sp. "exklusiver", sieht man halt nicht so oft. Hast du das Sp. denn noch?

Und wie schauts mit diesem Lenkerband aus? Sieht ja nicht nach einem 
Korklenkerband wie dem Deda aus. Kann man dieses leichter sauberhalten?

MfG
Yves


----------



## OCCP (8. Dezember 2005)

yvesw schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön. Jedoch finde ich wie mein Vorredner das Specialized schöner,
> obwohl dieses Rad natürlich auch klasse ausschaut.   Trotzdem war das
> Sp. "exklusiver", sieht man halt nicht so oft. Hast du das Sp. denn noch?
> 
> ...




Salut Yves,
"exlusiver"  
Meine gesamte Jahresproduktion entspricht wahrscheinlich nicht mal dem was die in Taiwan an einem Tag an Crossern "bruzzeln" lassen  
Exclusiv dann wieder in sofern das das "Spezi" noch aus einer Zeit stammt, in der in Deutschland niemand etwas mit Crossrädern anzufangen wusste und deshalb auch nicht viele in die Läden kamen.........


----------



## yvesw (8. Dezember 2005)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Salut Yves,
> "exlusiver"
> Meine gesamte Jahresproduktion entspricht wahrscheinlich nicht mal dem was die in Taiwan an einem Tag an Crossern "bruzzeln" lassen
> Exclusiv dann wieder in sofern das das "Spezi" noch aus einer Zeit stammt, in der in Deutschland niemand etwas mit Crossrädern anzufangen wusste und deshalb auch nicht viele in die Läden kamen.........



Moin

War ja nichts gegen dein OCCP....   
Nur daher exklusiv, weil es schon älter ist und wie du schon sagtest grösstenteils in den USA verkauft wurde, hier sieht man es halt fast nie. Deshalb würde ich dann das exklusiv eher gegen "klassisch" austauschen, *aus meiner Sicht* jedenfalls. Denn ich bezog es überhaupt nicht auf die Produktionszahlen, die beim Sp. deutlich höher sind. Es gehört(e) halt zu meinen Traumrahmen, das Design finde ich einfach nur geil.  
Aber keine Sorge, deine heutigen Rahmen wird man in ein paar Jährchen auch als exklusiv/klassisch bezeichnen.   

MfG
Yves


----------



## OCCP (8. Dezember 2005)

yvesw schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> War ja nichts gegen dein OCCP....
> Nur daher exklusiv, weil es schon älter ist und wie du schon sagtest grösstenteils in den USA verkauft wurde, hier sieht man es halt fast nie. Deshalb würde ich dann das exklusiv eher gegen "klassisch" austauschen, *aus meiner Sicht* jedenfalls. Denn ich bezog es überhaupt nicht auf die Produktionszahlen, die beim Sp. deutlich höher sind. Es gehört(e) halt zu meinen Traumrahmen, das Design finde ich einfach nur geil.
> ...




Ich dachte auch nicht kritisch  
Finde es ja schon geil wenn meine Marke in einem Atemzug mit Spezi oder Colnago oder.........genannt wird  
Das wirkt immer noch etwas abstrakt auf mich.......


----------



## proek (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, aufwachen: Das war nicht dem Rob sein Rad  

Der hat aber auch so ein ähnliches


----------



## Andi Arbeit (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stell meins mal dazu...












Soll kein Edelteil sein, eher ein Butter- & Brot-Crosser.

Zur Ausstattung: Campa 9-fach Daytona Ergos & Schaltwerk, Veloce Umwerfer, alte Chorus-Kurbel (46/39) auf neuem Centaur IL,
Veloce 13/23-Kassette,  Ritchey Pro Lenker & Sattelstütze, Flite, Time ATAC Pedale.

Die Neutrons (oben) sind nur von Straßenrenner geliehen, irgendwann kommen aber Protons, obwohl die 32L-Open Pro-Felgen 
mit Chorus-Naben auch nicht verkehrt sind, demnächst gibts erstmal einen anderen Vorbau, Ritchey WCS oder Sytace F139, 
& die XT-Cantis sollen Radius-Cantis weichen. In der Ausstattung unten wiegt das komplette Rad nur knapp unter 10 kg.

Gruß Andi


----------



## RobBj123 (8. Dezember 2005)

Das war garnicht mein Rad, sondern das vom Proek...! Hatte er vorhin gerade frisch in die Gallerie hochgeladen und sich garnicht getraut das hier vorzuzeigen ;-) Dieses Kinderrad würde mir auch garnicht passen...

Mein diesjähriges A-Rad sieht aber sehr ähnlich aus, nur endlich mit Campagnolo und bestimmt auch noch leichter!






Mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Fotogallerie. Inzwischen sind schon wieder ein paar Sachen geändert, bin hauptsächlich mit anderen Laufrädern unterwegs und eine andere Sattelstütze ist auch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Algera (8. Dezember 2005)

roamer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten schönes Rad, laß ruhig die bunten Tufos drauf, wenn die abgefahren sind kannst du ja eine anderes Modell nehmen.
> Vielleicht die Elite


 
Oder die neuen TUFO Flexus. http://www.tufo.com/index.php?lg=en&mn=4&id=80


----------



## proek (9. Dezember 2005)

@rob: bring dann auch mal dein profil und die sig auf den neuesten stand


----------



## s.sentials (14. Dezember 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> ja streben sind etwas länger (2cm)



Hallo Elmar!

Das wären dann knapp 45cm Länge, oder? macht sich das beim Fahrverhalten bemerkbar? Mein derzeitiger Rahmenfavorit hat ebenfalss 45cm lange Kettenstreben.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## roamer (14. Dezember 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war garnicht mein Rad, sondern das vom Proek...! Hatte er vorhin gerade frisch in die Gallerie hochgeladen und sich garnicht getraut das hier vorzuzeigen ;-) Dieses Kinderrad würde mir auch garnicht passen...
> 
> Mein diesjähriges A-Rad sieht aber sehr ähnlich aus, nur endlich mit Campagnolo und bestimmt auch noch leichter!
> 
> ...



Wenigstens nicht so ein Altherrenvorbau...


----------



## elmar schrauth (14. Dezember 2005)

> s.sentialsas wären dann knapp 45cm Länge, oder? macht sich das beim Fahrverhalten bemerkbar? Mein derzeitiger Rahmenfavorit hat ebenfalss 45cm lange Kettenstreben.




ne merk ich gar nich 
bin kreise gefahren
enge kehren
wechsle bei rennen manchmal auf  mein principia mit den wesentlich kürzeren streben
merke nix
bin auch ein paar rundstreckenhäuserblockrennen gefahren
hab in den kurven nix verloren

aber achtung : es gibt ne ganze reihe von rädern mit trekikinggeometrie 
da ist oft das oberrohr viel zu kurz, oder der lenkwinkel ultraflach
das macht sich sofort negativ bemerkbar
elmar


----------



## s.sentials (14. Dezember 2005)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> aber achtung : es gibt ne ganze reihe von rädern mit trekikinggeometrie
> da ist oft das oberrohr viel zu kurz, oder der lenkwinkel ultraflach
> das macht sich sofort negativ bemerkbar
> elmar



Oberrohrlänge 565mm (RH 57cm M-OK) ... verglichen mit  Ridley oder Alan also eher länger.
Steuerohrwinkel 71,5°, Sitzrohrwinkel 72° ... 0,5° bzw. 1° weniger als bei Ridley ... macht das schon etwas aus?


----------



## RobBj123 (14. Dezember 2005)

roamer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens nicht so ein Altherrenvorbau...



Jetzt schon ;-) Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher was besser ist...


----------



## proek (14. Dezember 2005)

roamer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens nicht so ein Altherrenvorbau...



dafür muß er zersägt werden


----------



## elmar schrauth (15. Dezember 2005)

> s.sentials:Oberrohrlänge 565mm (RH 57cm M-OK) ... verglichen mit Ridley oder Alan also eher länger.



es spielt auch ne rolle , ob der rahmen für ne federgabel ausgelegt ist

71,5  grad ist schon eher flach
sollte der rahmen allerdings federgabelgeometrie aufweisen,wird das durch den einbau der starren gabel ausgeglichen
auch der sitzrohrwinkel wird dann steiler
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (26. Dezember 2005)

Mein SSp-Projekt ist nun auch ganz frisch fertig..... und ich auch, weil mir noch jedes Hügelein den Saft aus den Muskeln zieht. Hoffe aber, daß sich das mit steigender Form bessert.






Grüße Jörg


----------



## roamer (26. Dezember 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schafft man es einen Aluminiumcrosser auf über 10 kg zu bringen ?


Das ist gar nicht so ein Problem.
Mein Alan (mit AluGabel) hat mit CXP30 Felgen auch über 10kg gewogen.
Mit OpenPro's lag er dann halt darunter.

Schau dir doch mal die Gewichtsangaben der Crosser im aktuellen Radsport-Rennrad 01/02-2006 Heft an:

Focus Mares 9,85kg
Basso 9,8kg
Kinesis 9,3kg
Trenga 9,25kg
Stevens SuperPrestige 9,25kg (Ksyrium Elite)
Hai 8,65kg
Kocmo 8,4kg
Quantec 8,3 kg

Und alle Rahmen haben zumindest eine Alu-Carbon Gabel.
Rechne das Mehrgewicht einer reinen AluGabel hinzu und du bist bei einigen Rädern über der 10kg Grenze. 

Zum Vergleich die Gewichtsangaben aus dem Test der bike sport news 11-12/2004:

Fuji 9,7
Cannondale 9,65
Stevens 9,6
Nox 9,55
Müsing 9,45
Focus Team 9,05
Salsa 8,65
Ridley X-night 7,9

aus der Tour 12/2004

2Danger 10,3
Focus Mares 10,2
Rowona 10,2
RedBull 9,9
Felt 9,7
Stevens 9,7
Ridley Crossbow 9,6
Poison 9,6
Nozumi 9,6
Cannondale 9,5
OCCP 9,1
Empella 9,0

und aus der Rennrad-Radsport 1-2/2004:

Soil 9,8
Viner 9,55
Hot Chilli 9,45
Maxx 8,85
Sherpa 8,85
Stevens Prestige 8,55  (Ksyrium SL)
Salsa 8,45


Solange dem vermeitlichen Käufer Gewichtsangaben und STW-Werte wichtiger sind als Fahrspaß, 
solange werden die Hersteller ihre Räder ohne Pedalen und die Rahmen ohne Lack wiegen.
Und diese Angaben finden sich dann in ihren Prospekten.


----------



## craze (27. Dezember 2005)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> Mein SSp-Projekt ist nun auch ganz frisch fertig..... und ich auch, weil mir noch jedes Hügelein den Saft aus den Muskeln zieht. Hoffe aber, daß sich das mit steigender Form bessert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Servus Jörg,

schaut gut aus  ,

nur die Gabel schmerzt am fertigen Rad mehr, als ich vorher dachte. Was gibts Neues von Morati, Gabel bestellt?


----------



## eurasio (29. Dezember 2005)

Ridley Crosswind:













Bremsen und Laufräder werden noch gegen FRM getauscht, ansonsten bin ich seehr zufrieden!


----------



## müsing (30. Dezember 2005)

groß ist es auf jeden fall besonders im gegensatz zu dem hier:


----------



## Kendooo (30. Dezember 2005)

Boah, also das Ridley von eurasio ist ja wohl mal superchic. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn? Und hast du schonmal probiert, was so durch die Mini-Vs an Reifen durchgeht?

     Kendooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurasio (31. Dezember 2005)

@müsing: Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du, und wurde Dein Rad(Rahmen) mal gewogen?

@Kendooo: Danke für die Blumen, Rahmenhöhe ist 62cm bis Ende Sitzrohr gemessen. Die V-Brakes müssen sehr dicht an der Felge montiert und ständig nachgestellt werden, habe deswegen  FRM-Cantis montiert. Passen von der Geometrie besser zu den Ergos...


----------



## müsing (31. Dezember 2005)

eurasio schrieb:
			
		

> @müsing: Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du, und wurde Dein Rad(Rahmen) mal gewogen?




das ist nicht mein rad. ist aber ein 52er, glaub ich. den bericht findest du hier:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11381&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Campagnolo (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian,

mach doch noch mal ein Bild von deinem Ridley mit den neuen FRM Laufrädern und der Bremse.

Gruss

Campagnolo

PS: Ein sehr schönes Rad hast du da !! Guter Geschmack, gute Beratung !!


----------



## Campagnolo (1. Januar 2006)

so....ich stelle mal mein kleines Schwarzes zur Diskussion.... 

http://rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/506/Cross_012.jpg
http://rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/506/Cross_014.jpg


----------



## Bobbyflitter (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo, bin neu hier
Ich ware ein prorace crossrahmen mit Shimano 105 Rahmengrösse 56
Suche noch einen zweiten preisgünstigen Rahmen


----------



## eurasio (6. Januar 2006)

@campagnolo: Bild mit den FRM Teilen folgt, großen Dank nochmal an Dich für's ausborgen Deiner Laufräder, die tatkräftige Unterstützung und Beratung und natürlich für die Superpreise(machmal ist Geiz doch geil!), hast auf jeden Fall einen zufriedenen Kunden mehr... Dein Crosser gefällt auch, was wiegt denn das gute Stück?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Campagnolo (6. Januar 2006)

...mit den jetzigen Laufrädern wiegt das Rad 8,8kg. Neue Laufräder sind aber in Arbeit....dann wiegt das Rad 7,9 kg.....

Vielleicht schaffen wir doch mal gemeinsam zu crossen....Ich melde mich nächste Woche bei dir ..

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## eurasio (6. Januar 2006)

900 Gramm leichter hört sich extrem an, welche Laufräder willst Du verbauen?
Und ja meld Dich mal, damit Du (+Andi?) mir Dein Revier zeigen kannst, immer nur Bürgerpark wird langsam zu langweilig...


----------



## Campagnolo (7. Januar 2006)

Bauen werde ich einen Schlauchreifenlaufradsatz bestehend aus Ambrosio Crono F20, AC Naben,Sapim Laser Speichen und Schnellspanner von FRM. .....bereift wird er mit TUFO Flexus.Gesamtgewicht inkl. Spanner 2030gr.
Der Satz wird zwar nicht ewig halten...aber was solls...hab ja noch meine bleischeren Laufräder.

Gruss

PS:  Ich melde mich wegen nächster Woche zum crossen.....morgen gehts erstmal nach Hamburg zur Cross DM....


----------



## Andi Arbeit (7. Januar 2006)

eurasio schrieb:
			
		

> 900 Gramm leichter hört sich extrem an, welche Laufräder willst Du verbauen?
> Und ja meld Dich mal, damit Du (+Andi?) mir Dein Revier zeigen kannst, immer nur Bürgerpark wird langsam zu langweilig...


Ich häng mich mal bei euch Beiden in den Windschatten; eine (oder mehrere) gemeinsame Runden sollten wir hinkriegen, zumal ich ja auch in der Neustadt wohne...

Gruß Andi

ps. Heute Nachmittag waren wir zu Viert auf dem Weyerberg in Worpswede, da gibts schöne Ecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurasio (8. Januar 2006)

@Andi: Werde wohl eher Euren Windschatten nutzen müssen, Deine Leistungen beim Weser Ems Cup haben sich schon bis zu mir rumgesprochen...  

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## D-MAN (21. Januar 2006)

heute morgen


----------



## crosswatz (21. Januar 2006)

Tolles Rad!!
Eine Frage
funktioniert das mit den STI's an dem Lenker problemlos?


----------



## D-MAN (21. Januar 2006)

entgegen meinen anfänglichen befürchtungen geht es recht gut, mittelfinger hochschalten zeigefinger runter. ist halt alles gewöhnungssache.
naja, der schaltungskram fliegt sowieso bald runter, für meine zwecke reicht ein gang


----------



## craze (24. Januar 2006)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> heute morgen


Wahnsinn!

Wie bist Du denn an diesen wundervollen  Rahmen gekommen, dachte der wird nicht nach Europa importiert!

Mein Kompliment!!!


----------



## D-MAN (26. Januar 2006)

das mag wohl sein.
nach japan aber schon


----------



## Traktorfahrer (29. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## müsing (29. Januar 2006)

@falle: sehr schönes rad. das blau müßte nicht sein. warum fährst du denn so teure laufräder am crosser? waren die übrig


----------



## Traktorfahrer (29. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptquartier (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
für mich ein sehr schönes und stimmiges Gerät. Wie hoch ist denn das Gewicht jetzt?


----------



## Traktorfahrer (30. Januar 2006)

.


----------



## dude (5. Februar 2006)

Dudes neues Spielzeug:


----------



## roamer (5. Februar 2006)

dude schrieb:
			
		

> Dudes neues Spielzeug:



So ein schönes Rad und dann so ein schäbiges Foto  
Mach bitte mal ein ordentliches Foto, was dem Rad gerecht wird.


----------



## dude (5. Februar 2006)

zweiter Versuch


----------



## jörgl (5. Februar 2006)

Toll, richtig gut......    Warum hast Du die Zugführung ans Unterrohr legen lassen?.....

Meins sieht ähnlich aus.....






Grüße Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude (7. Februar 2006)

Ist finde ich die schönere Lösung! Dein Graues ist aber auch recht fein....


----------



## rocky-socks (11. Februar 2006)

gut, hier mal mein crosser.
hab mich mal für eine nicht alltägliche farbkombi entschieden  .

grüsse, thomas


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Februar 2006)

oli auf nem pinkfarbenen rad
hier dekor in pink
dh-ralle hat recht


elmar


----------



## Traktorfahrer (11. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (11. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## Hauptquartier (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

heute erste Testfahrt mit meinem neuen Velo unternommen - ich glaube, ich habe eine verdammt gute Wahl getroffen. Wie geplant wiegt das Stevens Super Prestige mit Flaschenhalter 8,18 Kg, mit Pedalen und Computer 8,59 Kg. 

Zum häufig diskutierten Bremsverhalten: Die Shimano-Cantis bremsen um Klassen besser als befürchtet, also eigentlich richtig gut. Selbst bei Vollbremsungen aus 50 km/h bergab flattert oder ruckelt die Carbongabel nicht - lediglich wenn man allein mit der Vorderrad-Bremse aus hohen Geschwindigkeiten verzögert, gibt es ein ganz schwaches niederfrequentes und wenig störendes Ruckeln.

Einen sehr guten Eindruck machen die Laufräder, American Classic Hurricane - ich werde viel auf schlechten Straßen und guten Waldwegen, aber nicht in echtem Gelände fahren. Ich nutze das Velo also im wesentlichen als robustes Rennrad.

Ja, ja, ja: die Karre hat hinten einen XTR-Umwerfer mit 11-32 und vorne einen Spacerturm (der aber noch schrumpfen wird).


----------



## Traktorfahrer (13. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## bart wellens (13. Februar 2006)

hier ist mal mein rad ...
Rahmen:Focus
Lenker/vorbau: FSA
Sattelstütze: Fsa SLK carbon
Kurbel: FSA SLK carbon
komplett dura Ace 10f
Bremsen: 4ZA   Froglegs
Laufräder: FSA Carbon, 4za Carbon, PZ Carbon
pedalen: shimano
Gewicht c.a. 8,0 kg


----------



## Traktorfahrer (13. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe noch dieses Schätzchen aus unseren Voodoo Restbeständen.

Also wenn einer von euch Interesse hat PN an mich  

Ist ein Scandium Rahmen Rh.: 59 cm Verstellbare Ausfallenden !!!







Viele Grüße aus dem warmen Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bart wellens (13. Februar 2006)

8,0 kg und     das is keine vollcarbongabel            is eine mit aluschaft


----------



## bart wellens (13. Februar 2006)

oder 8,2


----------



## RobBj123 (13. Februar 2006)

Schönes Rad! Das sind aber zwei Räder, oder? Fährst du Rennen?

Ciao Rob


----------



## bart wellens (13. Februar 2006)

ja das sind zwei räder einmal weißes einmal schwarzes Lenkerband 
zu den Rennen: 
3.Platz DM Junioren
Wm teilnehmer

marcel


----------



## roamer (13. Februar 2006)

bart wellens schrieb:
			
		

> ja das sind zwei räder einmal weißes einmal schwarzes Lenkerband
> zu den Rennen:
> 3.Platz DM Junioren
> Wm teilnehmer
> ...



Ach schau an, M.M. aus A.
Wilkommen im Forum 

P.S.
Der Sportsfreund, der bei der DM direkt hinter dir ins Ziel gekommen ist, hat hier auch einen Account


----------



## Traktorfahrer (13. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## bart wellens (13. Februar 2006)

der stephan...


----------



## 93noddy (26. Februar 2006)

der Kabelhänger vorne kommt demnächst noch weg. Der ist noch von den WHR-550 übrig geblieben. An den Flaschenhaltern und der Pumpe sieht man den Einsatzzweck des Rades  Vorne ist ne Tektro-Mini und hinten noch die Shimano montiert. Wird beides bei Gelegenheit durch Campa ersetzt. Sonst alles Ultegra 2*9, Ritchey und Rigida DP-18. Reifen sind Vittoria mit 27mm. Rahmen ist Kinesis/Custec

Die Pulle vorne ist lustig: Ist ne isolierte Plastikpulle die ich mal als Notkauf im Urlaub gekauft habe. Interessanterweise hält die Getränke wirklich länger warm. Ich kipp immer kochendes Wasser rein und nach ner Stunde ist es noch lauwarm.


----------



## 93noddy (26. Februar 2006)

noch 2 Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roamer (27. Februar 2006)

93noddy schrieb:
			
		

> noch 2 Bilder


wo?


----------



## Algera (27. Februar 2006)

roamer schrieb:
			
		

> wo?


 
Erst anmelden, dann gucken!


----------



## roamer (27. Februar 2006)

Algera schrieb:
			
		

> Erst anmelden, dann gucken!



Nee, ich bin immer angemeldet, wozu gebt es Kekse


----------



## s.sentials (30. März 2006)

Hier mal mein gerade fertig gewordenes Puch Brigadier ... entspricht sicherlich nicht der exakten Definition eines Cyclocrossrades, aber das stört mich nicht ... es erfüllt erstmal seinen Zweck bis genug Geld für's richtige Querfeldeinrad da ist (nen passenden Rahmen hab ich schon)


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. März 2006)

suche verzweifelt den crosseinschlag am puch
ist mir was entgangen?
elm


----------



## s.sentials (31. März 2006)

es ist geländetauglich ... lässt sich schultern ... hat schmale Stollenbereifung ... ist ein 28er ... war mal ein Rennrad ... 

es ist ein so-billig-wie-möglich-Fahrrad ... Lenkerschalthebel waren nicht vorhanden ... mag sein, dass der Radstand nicht gerade agil ist (rennradtypisch langes Oberrohr - Kettenstreben sind auch ein wenig länger als üblich) ... ein gescheiter Rennlenker und passender Vorbau hatte ich auch nicht, aber wozu eigentlich einen Rennlenker - bin glaube ich nicht der einzige, der eh ohne Unterlenker-Position auskommt - also warum das unnütze Metall.

und es geht einfach grad nicht anders ... bin grad eher froh nach drei Monaten Zwangspause endlich wieder einen unmotorisierten fahrbaren Untersatz zu haben ... es erfüllt seinen Zweck, schnell durchs Gelände fahren zu können ... braucht man erst mal mehr? ... will kein Rennen damit fahren ... 

früher oder später kommt mal ein Querfeldeinrad, was der Definition eher entspricht ... werde einen alten Trek Multitrack 750 Rahmen aufbauen ... ist kein Cyclocrossrahmen, ist aber in Geometrie und Bauart identisch ... aber da müssen erst mal die nötigen Finanzen für die Komponenten her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatgiro (1. April 2006)

Ich dachte eigentlich das das hier ein Cross Forum ist.Wiso muß man da solche Container abbilden,wo es einen zum Samstag gleich schlecht wird.Im Baumarkt Forum währst Du besser aufgehoben!


----------



## crosswatz (1. April 2006)

Na,na nun seit mal nicht so streng!


----------



## s.sentials (2. April 2006)

Ich fahr damit, wie die meisten hier, mehr oder weniger Querfeldein ... für mich Berechtigung genug auch das Fahrrad zu zeigen, was ich für gut und schön halte ... und so weit ab vom Schuss ist es dann doch nicht (weder MTB, Reise- oder Trekkingrad, nicht mal das was in 99% aller Radläden auch als Crossrad verkauft wird).

Kann ja sein, dass es Dir nicht gefällt, aber deswegen kann ich's doch trotzdem zeigen ... Dein Rad find ich vielleicht auch hässlich, aber zeig es von mir aus ...

Welche Kriterien muss ein Fahrrad für eine Querfeldein-Galerie denn erfüllen?


----------



## bart wellens (2. April 2006)

das fahrrad is ne zumutung


----------



## Kendooo (2. April 2006)

Also schön finde ich das Fahrrad auch nicht. Aber das trifft genau so auf einige besonders leicht aufgebaute Räder. Also warum aufregen. Und vielleicht fährt er damit ja auch schneller als so mancher mit nem Empella.


 Kendooo


----------



## s.sentials (2. April 2006)

nun ja, im Original sieht's besser aus ... je mehr ich das Foto anschaue, desto schlechter finde ich das Bild ... kann ja noch mal ein besseres nachliefern ...

Das Fahrrad ist auch nicht das schönste in meinen Augen ... mir gefallen andere Crossräder auch mehr (ebenso viele auch weniger), aber die besitze ich nicht und kann nicht mit ihnen fahren ... mit dem Puch kann ich gut fahren ... 

frage mich, ob die ausfallenden Reaktionen unter Euch wirklich Missfallen sind oder Überheblichkeit ... etwas nicht gut zu finden kann man auch anders ausdrücken ...

schneller als ein sportlicher Fahrer mit High-Tech-Bike werd ich wohl nicht sein ... bei gleicher "Ausrüstung" würd ich's auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen  

Aber egal ... hoffe wir können es jetzt dabei belassen ... möchte nicht für zu viel unsinnige Postings wegen mir verantwortlich sein ...


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. April 2006)

bleib uns wohl gesonnen

bart ist noch jung und ungestüm, seh ihm das nach   

elmar


----------



## bart wellens (3. April 2006)

der klügere gibt nach


----------



## singlestoph (8. April 2006)

ein crosser auf abwegen







obwohl, früher haben jedes jahr mindestens 10 hochklassige crossrennen in dieser gegend stattgefunden

heute gibts nichtmalmehr ein weltcuprennen da


----------



## Traktorfahrer (9. April 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCross (9. April 2006)

.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (10. April 2006)

.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (10. April 2006)

falle schrieb:
			
		

> fred guesdon´s crosser von paris-roubaix 2006


Man beachte die Sattelposition (weit hinter dem Tretlager), im Vergleich zu so manchem "überdemTretlagersitzer" hier im Forum.


----------



## OCCP (10. April 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte die Sattelposition (weit hinter dem Tretlager), im Vergleich zu so manchem "überdemTretlagersitzer" hier im Forum.





Ich würde das als doch sehr "normale" Position bezeichnen.
Das täuscht ein wenig durch den Slop-Rahmen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (10. April 2006)

OCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das als doch sehr "normale" Position bezeichnen.
> Das täuscht ein wenig durch den Slop-Rahmen, meiner Meinung nach.


Sorry, das kam vielleicht etwas falsch rüber.
Ich halte das auch für eine "relativ normale" Position (gibts sowas eigentlich?)
Nur im Gegensatz zu den oft zu sehenden ungekröpften Stützen mit dem Sattel mittig, ist hier eben eine gekröpfte Stütze verbaut und der Sattel auch noch weit hinten geklemmt. Für die Kniegelenke ist es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen sicherlich gesüder. Was die Bandscheiben sagen ist ein anderes Thema. 

Sorry für OT
Martin


----------



## singlestoph (15. April 2006)

ähm

radprofis sind wohl etwas anderes als hobbyfahrer

die fahren ein paar kilometer mehr als wir

wenn ich viel rennrad fahre passt sich meine sitzposition dem an, vorallem die position des lenkers 

wenn ich ein halbes jahr pause mache und nur noch mit dem bike fahre dann muss ich wieder mit kurzem vorbau und höerer lenkerposition beginnen

auch wenn ich mit dem bike viel unterwegs bin mach ich den lenker irgendwann tiefer.

die jungs wissen wohl selbst was am besten für sie ist (wenn nicht sollten das ihre trainer und sportlichen leiter wissen) 

guesdon hat paris roubaix schon mal gewonnen könnte also sein dass er sich so wohlfühlt.

da hab ich bei einigen hobbyfahrer weniger das gefühl



s


----------



## singlestoph (17. April 2006)

Huuiiii

die mögen das scheinbar so






bei meinem renner ist die sattelspitze ja auch etwas hinter dem innenlager aber soooo?


s


----------



## Traktorfahrer (17. April 2006)

.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (18. April 2006)

Was habe ich da nur wieder angerichtet?!
Jetzt werden schon Straßenräder gepostet. 

Sieht aber schon heftig aus. 
Daran sollte sich wirklich KEIN Hobbyradler orientieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (18. April 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Was habe ich da nur wieder angerichtet?!
> Jetzt werden schon Straßenräder gepostet.
> 
> Sieht aber schon heftig aus.
> Daran sollte sich wirklich KEIN Hobbyradler orientieren.



jedem so wie er sich wohlfühlt.........
elmar


----------



## bart wellens (18. April 2006)

sieht aber nur wegen der DURA ACE laufräder so gut aus .... und die sind nicht gerade billlig...


----------



## Traktorfahrer (18. April 2006)

.


----------



## hoshman (21. April 2006)

falle schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> hab heute früh,vormittag mal´n paar bilder gemacht
> 
> gruß falle



der "weg" auf dem du da gefahren bist ist ja total genial. in holland hatte ich auch mal rechts und links nur wasser, aber bei weitem nicht so nah.muss ja irre rocken.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (21. April 2006)

.


----------



## Kunibert (21. April 2006)

Mein Quantec Race CC Singelspeed Crosser (eloxiert) für den (flachen) Weg zur Arbeit.
Nabe ist eine "umgesteckte" Sachs New Success Schraubkranznabe. Sattel, Kettenblatt (von 52 auf 50) und Spanner werden noch getauscht. Fotos sind mau, war ein quickie. Der Rahmen ist m.E. allerdings wirklich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traktorfahrer (21. April 2006)

Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> Kettenblatt (von 52 auf 50)
> 
> 50 kettenblatt,bist du bahnfahrer


----------



## Traktorfahrer (21. April 2006)

.


----------



## Kunibert (21. April 2006)

falle schrieb:
			
		

> Kunibert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoshman (23. April 2006)

ich würde ja um das gesamtbild zu vollenden noch ne schönere kurbel montieren, gerade weil das rad echt schön ist.


----------



## Reyk (24. April 2006)

Kannst du nicht mal ein brauchbares Foto vom Bike einstellen, der Rahmen sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Kunibert (25. April 2006)

Bessere Bilder folgen nach Umbau; habe auch selbt keine Digicam zur Hand. Einstweilen gibt's hier bessere Bilder mit zoom Funktion. http://www.quantec-bikes.de/ -> Bikes -> Cross . Rahmen wiegt solo in RH 60 echte 1610 Gramm.


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. April 2006)

wenn die bilder nicht reichen kann ich dir welche mailen
elmar


----------



## Kunibert (9. Mai 2006)

So! 
Quantec Umbau abgeschlossen; hier ein paar neue Bilder:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=1287324#post1287324


----------



## eurasio (16. August 2006)

Um den Fred mal wieder ans Tageslicht zu bringen, hier das update meines Ridley Crosswind, jetzt mit FRM Laufrädern und Cantis...







...nach acht Monaten bin ich übrigens immer noch seehr zufrieden mit dem Radl!


----------



## bofh (16. August 2006)

Hier das Ridley Crossbow, das ich für meine bessere Hälfte aufgebaut habe:




(Bild wurde kurz nach Weihnachten gemacht, deswegen steht's noch in der Stube )

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (16. August 2006)

da haste aber ne stramme übersetzung für dein mädel montiert!
elmar


----------



## bofh (16. August 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> da haste aber ne stramme übersetzung für dein mädel montiert!


50/36 und 13/26.
Is ja nicht für den Wettkampf (deshalb hab ich auch die Gewindeeinsätze für den  2. Flaschenhalter bei Ridley anbringen lassen), sondern für Touren u.a. auf unbefestigten Straßen - deshalb ein QFER. Wenn sie sich noch mehr begeistern läßt, gibt's auch noch ein Straßenrad, aber das gehört dann nicht mehr in diesen Thread. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## kedo (17. August 2006)

eurasio schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Fred mal wieder ans Tageslicht zu bringen, hier das update meines Ridley Crosswind, jetzt mit FRM Laufrädern und Cantis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...nach acht Monaten bin ich übrigens immer noch seehr zufrieden mit dem Radl!


 
bist doch auch ein großer (schwerer?) jung´... wie macht sich die python so?


----------



## eurasio (17. August 2006)

kedo schrieb:
			
		

> bist doch auch ein großer (schwerer?) jung´... wie macht sich die python so?


bin 1,93m bei 84kg...in Verbindung mit den Cantis ist ein gewisses (um nicht zu sagen enormes) Bremsstottern feststellbar, sonst steht sie für das Gewicht allerdings schon sehr gut da. 
Mit Mini-V-brakes ist das stottern nicht so ausgeprägt...


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. August 2006)

eurasio schrieb:
			
		

> bin 1,93m bei 84kg...in Verbindung mit den Cantis ist ein gewisses (um nicht zu sagen enormes) Bremsstottern feststellbar, sonst steht sie für das Gewicht allerdings schon sehr gut da.
> Mit Mini-V-brakes ist das stottern nicht so ausgeprägt...




mit mini-v stotterts auch ?
tausche doch mal dein vorderrad
elmar


----------



## Holland (18. August 2006)

So, hier 'mal ein Bildchen vom neuen "Spielzeug".
Auch als Votum gegen den Carbon-Wahn und anderes unnötiges Zeugs am Rad. 

Gruss

Holland


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

so da hier grad wenig los ist stell ich mal meine Freundin vor , ist noch von der Strasse aufgeklaubt, aber bald mach ich sie dreckig


----------



## müsing (29. September 2006)

der rahmen sieht klasse aus 

bist du zwei meter lang? ist ja eine irre überhöhung. das blaue lenkerband passt meiner meinung nach nicht so gut.

viel spaß damit


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

müsing schrieb:


> der rahmen sieht klasse aus
> 
> bist du zwei meter lang? ist ja eine irre überhöhung. das blaue lenkerband passt meiner meinung nach nicht so gut.
> 
> viel spaß damit



jo Rahmen hat mir auh gefallen 
nee is nicht (ganz) meine Sitzposition (andere wollen auch mal)
hätte ich rotes Lenkerband nehmen sollen ??  blau hab ich auf Drängen gewickelt, Bremsen werden noch Campa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-XTC (29. September 2006)

Blau finde ich super cool...   100 Punkte... 

Andi-XTC 



PS. Sind das draht oder Schlauchreifen..?


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

4ZA Carbonlaufrad mit Tufo-Schlauchreifen 
brauch noch die T30C (nicht in rot   )
gema nächste Woche ins Detail

wer hat'n Ausschreibungen ??? machen wir neues Thema auf oder in den ''Race-Bereich'' oben ?


----------



## poolboy (30. September 2006)

Gestern fertig geworden !

Rahmen: Quantec Race CC
Gabel: Kuota Mud Carbon mit Aluschaft
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Stütze: Ricthey WCS
Bremsen: Campa Veloce Mini V
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow
Pedale: Ultegra
Laufradsatz1: Mavic Open Pro  32L siber/ Ultegra / DT Swiss 2.0 
Laufradsatz2: Giro Galli / Shimano 105 / DT Swiss 2.0
Schaltung: Ultegra 3x9 komplett / Kette HG-93 Ultegra
Reifen: Michelin Pro2 Race


----------



## Traktorfahrer (30. September 2006)

.


----------



## poolboy (30. September 2006)

falle schrieb:


> äh,sattelstellung ist richtig so



Höhe oder Neigung?


----------



## Traktorfahrer (30. September 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poolboy (30. September 2006)

Bei meinem alten Rad war er gerade und hat immer bissl unangenehm an  bestimmten Teilen gedrückt, nu wollt ichs mal ganz schlau machen. Werd aber wieder ihn aber wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. September 2006)

poolboy schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Rad war er gerade und hat immer bissl unangenehm an  bestimmten Teilen gedrückt, nu wollt ichs mal ganz schlau machen. Werd aber wieder ihn aber wieder zurückstellen.



er steht schon arg mit der nase runter
wenn du bewusst mehr im stehen fährst leiden bestimmte teile nicht so sehr,schlafen dann auch nicht mehr ein


----------



## poolboy (30. September 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> er steht schon arg mit der nase runter
> wenn du bewusst mehr im stehen fährst leiden bestimmte teile nicht so sehr,schlafen dann auch nicht mehr ein



genau dieses einschlafen hab ich gemeint. Werds mal wieder gerade probieren. Danke !


----------



## Traktorfahrer (2. Oktober 2006)

.


----------



## Cyclocross007 (4. Oktober 2006)

Mhhh..., was wiegt denn das Focus?
Und wie kommst du mir der Bremsleistung der Froglegs zurecht?
Hier ist mein neu Aufbau..... 7,9 Kilo ohne Leichtbau und mit Pedalen!!!!
Bilder kommen noch!!!!
Gruß FLS


----------



## Traktorfahrer (4. Oktober 2006)

.


----------



## Cyclocross007 (4. Oktober 2006)

KLingt gut ich glaub, die leg ich mir auhc noch mal zu!!!!
Gruß FLS


----------



## Cyclocross007 (4. Oktober 2006)

Also das sind dann mal die ersten Bilder...


----------



## müsing (4. Oktober 2006)

shaiz fotos!


----------



## oldboy2 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

hier mal mein Winterbike KONA jake the snake aufgebaut nach dem Motto back to the basics Cyclecross ohne viel Schnickschnack.

Filigraner KONA Alurahmen, Shimano 105 9 fach, Truvativ Cyclecross, Egg Beater, Campa Mirage V-Brake, Anbauteile WCS Ritchey, Marvic OpenSport,Schwalbe Racing Ralph, alter Flite Sattel

Rad fährt sich super bin damit letztes WE in Berlin bei "Cross im Park" gestartet. 

Grüße aus dem Norden Berlins
oldboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldboy2 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hier nochmal ein Ausschnitt da kann man die Farbe des Rahmens besser erkennen.

Gruß
oldboy











[/url][/IMG]


----------



## oldboy2 (5. Oktober 2006)

jake the snake mit oldboy im Wettkampf






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Catsoft (6. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Rad, wenn doch mein neues nur endlich ankämme....


----------



## Titanfahrer (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Oldboy,
wieso verwendest Du Schaltung mit langem Käfig? Kurze würde bei der Übersetzung auch reichen.
Probiere evtl. die STIs weiter nach oben zu setzen (wenn Du das untere Lenkerende verlängerst (einfach etwas dranhalten), dann sollten/können zwischen diesem und der Spitze der STI-Hebel noch 1,5-2cm Platz sein, zumindest für Cross) UND auch den Lenker ruhig ein wenig nach oben drehen. Du wirst merken, es bringt sehr viel!
Und evtl. Sattel waagerecht zu stellen...
Gruß
Balazs


----------



## BaSiS (10. Oktober 2006)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> jake the snake mit oldboy im Wettkampf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach nur geil ! ich will auch mal in weiss Quer fahren ! und dann noch vor den Stevens-Jungs !


----------



## müsing (11. Oktober 2006)

@oldboy2: dein kona ist wirklich sehr schön


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Oktober 2006)

Darf ich Euch meinen neuen Crosser vorstellen?

Gruppe Dura Ace
Laufräder Ksyrium ES
Sattel SLR
Sattelstütze Deda Magic Stick Carbon
Kurbel FSA SLK Carbon
Reifen Racing Ralph
Vorbau Deda Zero 100
Lenker Deda Electra Carbon
Kette KMS 10SL-Gold


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Oktober 2006)

Sieht gut aus! Ist der Rahmen Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## Hauptquartier (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kaiowana,

schönes Rad, damit wirst Du sicher viel Freude haben. Fahre selbst seit ca. 6.000 Km das Stevens Super Prestige von 2006, bin total zufrieden mit dem Velo. Allerdings habe ich eine Zeit gebraucht, mich mit der Lackierung anzufreunden - und die 2007er-Lackierungen sind m.E. eher noch abgedrehter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanfahrer (28. Oktober 2006)

Der Stevens sieht schick aus!
Welche Übersetzung ist das?!?!?!?
und: fehlen nur cross-taugliche Pedale und Schlauchreifen..... (duck und weg)


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Oktober 2006)

Ja, es ist ein Alu-Rahmen mit Vollcarbongabel.
Montiert habe ich hinten ein Ritzel mit 12-27 und vorne habe ich 34-50 (Kompakt - habe halt nur Pudding in den Beinen)


----------



## Titanfahrer (28. Oktober 2006)

Kaiowana schrieb:


> Montiert habe ich hinten ein Ritzel mit 12-27 und vorne habe ich 34-50 (Kompakt - habe halt nur Pudding in den Beinen)



hmmm, das ist etwas paradox.

Entweder Pudding in den Beinen oder 50/12 beim crossen....  Oder fährst Du doch auch auf der Straße?
Und 34/27 sprechen aber dann doch wieder für Pudding in den Beinen, ...oder aber für MTB-Strecken... 

nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Grüße...


----------



## DieWade (30. Oktober 2006)

Ist zwar nicht der Klassiker in Stahl, aber geslopt. Was lange währt, wird gut!


----------



## xc-mtb (30. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Räder,

das Superprestige von 2007 sieht richtig gut aus. Nur verstehe ich nicht warum die jetzt integrierte Steuersäte verwenden. Sonst ist der Rahmen doch seit 2005 gleich.

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt will ich meine neuen doch hier auch noch mal vorstellen:





P.S.: hat jemand von diesem Rad und seinem Fahrer beim Seniorenrennen in Rade Bilder geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (30. Oktober 2006)

@catsoft
schönes rad

gewicht gabel ?
elmar


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2006)

Gewicht der Gabel? Keine Ahnung, hab ich nicht soweit zerlegt....


----------



## xc-mtb (31. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Rocky,

wie kommst du mit den Clincher-Tufos zurecht?

CU

Matze


----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde die Tufos gut. WÃ¼rde ich sonst diese Farbe fahren?  Hatte selbst mit Latex SchlÃ¤uchen fast jedes Rennen platt . Entweder zu viel Luftdruck und keine Traktion oder Platten. Mit den Tufos kann ich weniger Luftdruck fahren und hab trotzdem keine Defekte. Bin gerade am WE auf eine kleine Baumstumpf aufgefahren, hat fÃ¼rcherlich auf der Felge gescheppert -> nix passiert.  Wenn die Stecken bei dir in der Gegend wurzelfrei sind gibt es allerdings keinen Grund fÃ¼r Tufos. Hier in HH gibt es immer viele Wurzeln auf dem Kursâ¦

HÃ¤tte allerdings gerne etwas mehr Profil, aber da bin ich halt MTBlerâ¦.


----------



## Jocki (31. Oktober 2006)

Wolltest Du das schicke Teil nicht verkaufen?


----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2006)

Dachte im ersten Moment, dass es nicht optimal passt und dazu die Angst bis zum WE den notwendigen Umbau nicht hinzubekommen. Wenn ich mein altes Empella wieder hätte herrichten müssen, hätte ich das RM diese Saison nicht mehr eingesetzt. Und rumstehen ist es einfach zu teuer, ich muß mein Empella verkaufen um das RM zu finanzieren. Mein Schatz hat mich für die Aktion sowieso für Schwachsinnig erklärt...  Da neigt man in der ersten Wut zu unüberlegten Reaktionen.....

Nach dem Umbau passt es wie angegossen. Die neuen 10-Fach STI´s sind für mich zu lang. Mit den alten 9-F. ist alles bestens! Nur eine neue Kurbel für 140,-- ärgert mich noch, scheint aber bei diversen Anbietern eine 130 BCD zu sein 

Ich geb das Teil nicht mehr her, mein Empellchen ist schweren Herzens in der Bucht


----------



## elmar schrauth (31. Oktober 2006)

was meinst du mit die 10 fach sti sind zu lang ?


elmar


----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2006)

Der Griffkörper ist länger, ist nur marginal aber ich fühle mich mit den alten wohler...


----------



## Cyclocross007 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr die Gabel auch und kann die nur weiter empfehlen!!! 

Ich bin letzte Saison noch die Phyton gefahren und komm mit der Easton viel besser klar... 

Gruß FLS


----------



## realbiker (31. Oktober 2006)

DieWade schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht der Klassiker in Stahl, aber geslopt. Was lange währt, wird gut!



Woher hast du das rad und wieviel hat es gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OCCP (31. Oktober 2006)

Cyclocross007 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Gabel auch und kann die nur weiter empfehlen!!!
> 
> Ich bin letzte Saison noch die Phyton gefahren und komm mit der Easton viel besser klar...
> 
> Gruß FLS




Das erklär mir jetzt aber bitte mal warum und weshalb?
Die Easton Gabel wiegt gut 70gr. mehr als die Python.....nach Aussage von Rennern die die fahren,flattert das Teil genauso.....
Also was genau ist an dieser Gabel besser?
Bin da echt interessiert dran


----------



## OCCP (31. Oktober 2006)

Kaiowana schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch meinen neuen Crosser vorstellen?
> 
> Gruppe Dura Ace
> Laufräder Ksyrium ES
> ...





Wie bist Du mit der Gabel zufrieden?
Man hört da Gerüchte das sie nicht halten würde.....
Würde mich interessieren ob das stimmt.
Auf Gerüchte geb ich nicht gerne was.
Andererseits sieht man ettliche Räder der Sorte jetzt mit Easton Gabeln......


----------



## DieWade (1. November 2006)

realbiker schrieb:


> Woher hast du das rad und wieviel hat es gekostet?




Bei Ebay in den USA geschossen. In Europa gab es den Rahmen wohl nie. Soweit ich weiss gab es nur die Nachfolger in GB. Am Ende war der Rahmen nicht so günstig, da der Verkäufer den unbedingt per Luftfracht schicken wollte, musste. Das waren dann $ 200,- für die Fracht. :kotz: :kotz: 
Das Yetigrau lässt den Giant etwas freundlicher wirken (Habe auch den Monostay am Hinterbau). Fahren tut sich das Teil wie ein Rennrad (so sollte es auch sein). Im Gelände recht nett, und tragen will ich eh nicht!


----------



## Traktorfahrer (1. November 2006)

.


----------



## xc-mtb (1. November 2006)

Flatternde Gabeln:

Gibt es leichte die nicht flattern? Ich fahre die Stevens-Carbon vom 05er Superprestige, die flattert bei wenig Tempo, bei Speed macht sie keine Probleme.
Ein Freund hat die Easton EC 90 SLX, die Flattert auch und ist echt leicht. Was solle die eigentlich genau wiegen und was wiegt die Phyton?
Ohne flattern geht es in dem Segment doch bestimmt gar nicht oder flattern die auch bei High-Speed?
Die neue Stevens Vollcarb. interessiert mich auch, da sie gut in mein Bike passen würde und noch nen paar Gramm bringt, wieviel weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Cyclocross007 (1. November 2006)

@ OCCP: Das fahrgefühl ist in kombi mit dem Rahmen einfach besser als mit der Phyton. Außerdem war die Phyton bei mir immer am flattern und mit der Easton hab ich keine Probleme!!!

Gruß FLS


----------



## elmar schrauth (1. November 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Flatternde Gabeln:
> 
> Gibt es leichte die nicht flattern? Ich fahre die Stevens-Carbon vom 05er Superprestige, die flattert bei wenig Tempo, bei Speed macht sie keine Probleme.
> Ein Freund hat die Easton EC 90 SLX, die Flattert auch und ist echt leicht. Was solle die eigentlich genau wiegen und was wiegt die Phyton?
> ...


hängt wohl auch von der bremse ab,obs flattert oder nicht.

python wiegt unabgesägt ca 395 gramm !

kuotavollcarbon ca 550 gramm flattert fast nie


elmar


----------



## Titanfahrer (13. November 2006)

Wieso fahren hier bei uns die Leute nicht mit solchen wunderschönen Rädern rum, sondern nur mit dicken Aluteilen?????

http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.php?id=/photos/2006/nov06/chainbiter06/AmyWallaceRichardSachsRGM


----------



## elmar schrauth (13. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> Wieso fahren hier bei uns die Leute nicht mit solchen wunderschönen Rädern rum, sondern nur mit dicken Aluteilen?????
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.php?id=/photos/2006/nov06/chainbiter06/AmyWallaceRichardSachsRGM


aus gewichts-steifigkeits-preis- und verfügbarkeitsgründen

wirklich ein schöner klassischer rahmen


was macht deine genesung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2006)

Preis und Verfügbarkeit. Die Amis haben schon schöne Räder...


----------



## hoshman (13. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> Wieso fahren hier bei uns die Leute nicht mit solchen wunderschönen Rädern rum, sondern nur mit dicken Aluteilen?????
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.php?id=/photos/2006/nov06/chainbiter06/AmyWallaceRichardSachsRGM



schau mal, das wird mein neuer, wenn auch singlespeed 

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=9945

grüße hosh


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> Wieso fahren hier bei uns die Leute nicht mit solchen wunderschönen Rädern rum, sondern nur mit dicken Aluteilen?????



vielleicht weil:

stahlrahmen etwas schwerer sind als andere

oder weil so ein rahmenset ca 3500 USD kostet

oder weil man etwa 2,5 jahre darauf warten kann (da kann man länger geld sparen )

der herr sachs fährt eben auch gerne selbst rad


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2006)

auch schön 

das hier






bei den probikes 2005 von cyclingnews



vanilla cycles werden auch immer teurer und begehrter.

vor noch nicht so langer zeit: wartezeiten um ein jahr und etwa 1200$ für einen rahmen in der basisversion jetzt schon deutlich mehr


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2006)

oder doch lieber titan











story


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2006)

ich könnte noch stundelang so weiter machen

praktisch jeder custombuilder in den USA baut auch Crosser

...warum auch nicht?

so müsste es hier auch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (15. November 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich könnte noch stundelang so weiter machen
> 
> praktisch jeder custombuilder in den USA baut auch Crosser
> 
> ...



das ist Folter - solche Bilder bewundern zu dürfen


----------



## xc-mtb (15. November 2006)

Das Vanilla ist der Hammer, das IF geht auch noch schöner. Hab leider kein Bild aber die Paintjobs sind schon spitze.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## BaSiS (15. November 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Das Vanilla ist der Hammer, das IF geht auch noch schöner. Hab leider kein Bild aber die Paintjobs sind schon spitze.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



klar , Titan roh ist viiieeel hübscher, so auf der IF-Homepage, aber grün sind halt deren ''Teamfareben'' und die Verarbeitung ist der Hammer


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> Wieso fahren hier bei uns die Leute nicht mit solchen wunderschönen Rädern rum, sondern nur mit dicken Aluteilen?????




vielleicht auch weil die amifirmen halt aus naheliegenden gründen auch amifahrer sponsoren tun

und weil die amis ausser 2-3 rennen vor der WM eher nicht in Europa fahren



dann fahren die ganzen andern leute halt gerne das selbe material wie die profis......




> Richard Sachs has raced with the club since 1974. His framebuilding business has been the official title sponsor of the team since 1981.
> 
> For the past 12 years, Sachs' loyal sponsorship of cyclocross teams in the US helped grow the sport and produced a top 'cross athletes in the process, leading to 9 national championship titles since 1997, most recently for Jonathan Page at the 2002 Cyclocross Elite National Championships.





und




> For 2006-2007, Sachs' six-person Elite team will compete in the New England Championship Cyclo-Cross Series, at UCI events across the US and in the Nationals. Several Richard Sachs team members also plan to race in Europe after the US Nationals in preparation for the 2006 World Championships.



keine ahnung warum bei uns fast keiner mit schönen rädern fahren will

ausser wegen dem gewicht

aber wenn die uci die 6,8kg nachwiegen würde oder für crosser soger 7,8kg verlangen würden ....




s


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2006)

[Provokation ON]
weil wir feige sind!
[Provokation OFF]

Es hat bei mir auch Jahre gedauert bis der Bauch über den Kopf gewonnen hat und ich mir einen DeKerf leiste. Ist halt rational seinem Umfeld nicht wirklich zu vermitteln und das macht die Entscheidung so schwer.  Schatz, ich brauch ein neues Rad, das alte ist zu schwer; ist einfacher als: Schatz, ich brauch ein neues Rad, ist so schön. Frage: Was ist an so einem Haufen Altmetal schön? Antwort: Die Schweißnaht 

Zudem sind die CX in USA wohl eher Events, bei uns zählt nur der Leistungsgedanken 

Die Vanilla´s hatte ich auch im Auge, aber der Preis treibt selbst mit Tränen in selbige. Ist dann doch ein Bauxid aus Kanada geworden.


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2006)

Die hohe Schweißkunst in Ehren, mir persönlich gefallen die dicken Alurohre einfach besser wie die dünnen Stahlrohre. Ich finde da passen die Proportionen besser. Bei den Lackierungen und den Detaillösungen schlagen die Stahlrahmen den schnöden Alueinheitsbrei aber um Welten.


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Zudem sind die CX in USA wohl eher Events, bei uns zählt nur der Leistungsgedanken




ähm

nicht ganz 

es sind einfach mehr leute da 

event vieleicht schon aber durchaus auch leistungssport

es stimmt schon, dass die amis im weltcup nicht ganz mithalten können (zumindest die männer ) bei den frauen weis ich es nicht

die spitzenfahrer sind trotzdem saustark

einen juniorenweltmeister hatten sie aber schon

die amis haben es einfach mehr drauf wenn es um lifestyle geht

wolfgang renner , der gary fisher deutschlands ? wird erst seit kurzem so gehandelt

nachdem sich die leute in amerika schon seit 25 jahren um solches zeux kümmern

dann muss man schon sagen die paar amis die im radsport erfolg haben gehen das einfach etwas anders an 


du musst die nur mal französisches fernsehen während der tour anschauen da wird wirklich jeder französische fahrer alle 10 minuten gefragt ob vielleicht er oder wenn nicht welcher andere fahrer der nächste sieger der tour ... (und das wahrscheinlich seit 20 jahren )

und vorallem haben die verbände dort viel weniger leute und geld

dafür haben sie aber eine hohe trefferquote

s


----------



## rabofrank (22. November 2006)

Hi Leute,
bin neu im Forum.
Deswegen wollte ich mal Euch meinen Hobel zeigen.
Ist zwar nicht das Top Teil,aber für meine Zwecke reichts.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2006)




----------



## Traktorfahrer (25. November 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2006)

ich muss auch nicht mit dem fahren 

ist ein 58cm rahmen und ich bin 172cm

ich fehr momentan mit dem blau weissen im hintergrund weil mein titanrad ausgeliehen werden musste

das schwarze steht in einem shop und steht zum verkauf und wurde wahrscheinlich von jemandem probegefahren der dafür zu klein ist

aber danke dass du dich um mich sorgst


----------



## Traktorfahrer (25. November 2006)

.


----------



## xc-mtb (28. November 2006)

Schickes aus Stahl:






Da ist auch der Hersteller http://www.richardsachs.com/rsachs2.html

CU

Matze


----------



## Titanfahrer (28. November 2006)

ich heule gleich vor Entzückung und Neid....


----------



## elmar schrauth (28. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> ich heule gleich vor Entzückung und Neid....



ja ein wuderschönes rad im klassischen stil
@balazs: wieder gesund `?


----------



## Titanfahrer (28. November 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> @balazs: wieder gesund `?



Nein, noch nicht ganz. Ich habe seit 5 Tagen kein Verband mehr, kann bereits ohne Widerstand mein Arm 90° heben.
Nochmal schönen Dank und Gruß an den "Fahrkünstler" vom MTB-Verein Berlin, der mich erfolgreich vom Rad geholt hat!!!


----------



## elmar schrauth (28. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht ganz. Ich habe seit 5 Tagen kein Verband mehr, kann bereits ohne Widerstand mein Arm 90° heben.
> Nochmal schönen Dank und Gruß an den "Fahrkünstler" vom MTB-Verein Berlin, der mich erfolgreich vom Rad geholt hat!!!



weisst du jetzt wer es war?


andere frage 
: wie hast du in deiner python die aheadkralle gemanagt ?
ich glaub du hattest etwas von ner eingeklebten buchse geschriebenm
gewicht?
bezugsquelle ?
danke
elmar


----------



## Titanfahrer (28. November 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> 1. weisst du jetzt wer es war?
> 2. wie hast du in deiner python die aheadkralle gemanagt ?
> ich glaub du hattest etwas von ner eingeklebten buchse geschriebenm
> gewicht?
> bezugsquelle ?



1. Wenn Du schon mal konkret fragst: (noch) nicht genau, nur 50/50%. Entweder Konstantin Henschen oder Alexander Forst. Vereinskollege Lothar Saßen aka realchilla deckt die beiden bisher erfolgreich und verweigert Auskunft...

2. siehe anderen Threads. Nein, ich selbst habe keine geklebte Version verwendet, zumindest bisher nicht.


----------



## dreadlock (28. November 2006)

mal was unscheinbares aus Alu...mein derzeitiger Crosser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (28. November 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> : wie hast du in deiner python die aheadkralle gemanagt ?
> ich glaub du hattest etwas von ner eingeklebten buchse geschriebenm



Hi Elmar, 

ich hab das mal bei einer Straßen Vollcarbongabel gemacht und der proek fährt das auch so in seiner Python. 

Kaufen kann man sowas nicht, müsstest du schon jemanden finden, der Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine hat. Dann lässt du dir eine Aluscheibe die den gleichen Außendurchmesser wie die Gabel innen hat, drehen (ca. 7mm dick). In die Mitte muss noch ein M6 Gewinde und fertig. Bei mir hat das ungefähr 5g gewogen, dazu kommt dann noch eine Aheadkappe und ne (Alu-)Schraube. Kleben kann man das bombenfest mit Zweikomponentenkleber.

Ciao Rob


----------



## elmar schrauth (28. November 2006)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Hi Elmar,
> 
> ich hab das mal bei einer Straßen Vollcarbongabel gemacht und der proek fährt das auch so in seiner Python.
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## Traktorfahrer (29. November 2006)

.


----------



## roamer (29. November 2006)

Balazs schrieb:


> 1. Wenn Du schon mal konkret fragst: (noch) nicht genau, nur 50/50%. Entweder Konstantin Henschen oder Alexander Forst. Vereinskollege Lothar Saßen aka realchilla deckt die beiden bisher erfolgreich und verweigert Auskunft...
> 
> 2. siehe anderen Threads. Nein, ich selbst habe keine geklebte Version verwendet, zumindest bisher nicht.



Hi Balazs,

wende dich doch direkt an Dirk Borrmann.
Der ist ja nicht nur Landesfachwart MTB/Cross in Berlin, sondern auch der 1. Vorsitzender des MTB-Verein.
Eine Entschuldigung des "Sportkameraden", der den Rennunfall verursacht hat, sollte auch in seinem Interesse sein.


----------



## elmar schrauth (29. November 2006)

falle schrieb:


> @elmar
> bei cannondale schlagen die schon seit ewigkeiten normale krallen in carbonschäfte
> war an meinem cannondale auch so und bei meiner phython hab ichs auch gemacht  ach und bei meiner smolik gabel auch nie probleme gehabt
> das einzige was ich beachte ist das die kralle in carbonschäfte nur soweit wie mindestens nötig ist eingeschlagen wird
> falle



angst


----------



## Traktorfahrer (29. November 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mülli (30. November 2006)

Hier mein Crosser mit allwettertauglicher Tag- und Nachtausrüstung.
Ich finde zumindest, daß die Optik trotzdem nicht großartig drunter leidet,
aber seht selbst:





















Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Pharell (13. Dezember 2006)

Mal eine etwas allgemeinere Frage zu einem Bike.

Wieviel wiegt das *Kona Jake the Snake *in der *2007*er Version? Hat da jmd eine Ahnung?

Danke sehr


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. Dezember 2006)

Dann will auch ich mal meinen Beitrag hier leisten.
Heute ist er endlich eingetroffen, mein neuer Crossrahmen:








Hm, so sollte das eigentlich nicht aussehen  Hier sollten eigentlich die Bilder direkt rein. Wie geht denn das?
Tja, jetzt habe ich zwar eine Miniatur hier drin, aber wie kriege ich die Bilder so groß hier rein wie in den Posts zuvor?
Egal.
Weitere Bilder folgen nach dem Aufbau. Allerdings werden erst mal die vorhandenen Teile von meinem alten Rennrad übernommen, gezielt geändert wird dann später.

Ah jetzt ja!!!
Man muß nur ein bißchen tüfteln, schon weiß man, wie man so große Bilder hier rein kriegt Aber keine Angst, ich müßte dafür erst noch meine Homepage bearbeiten, dafür ist es jetzt entschieden zu spät


----------



## cross-freak (22. Dezember 2006)

Schön schön, der Rahmen wurde uns bei anderer Gelegenheit auch schon vorgestellt (oder war das sogar in einem anderen Forum?).

Als ich so ein Gerät zuletzt live bewundern durfte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es einen ganz schön breiten Hintern hat, also zumindest breiter als die Vorgängermodelle. Ich hab mich gefragt wozu das, ich glaub nämlich, dass es soviel Matsche nirgends geben kann.

Vieleicht kann der Chef persönlich was dazu sagen?


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2006)

So gehts






;-)

Sieht schön aus, bin mal gespannt auf das ganze Rad!


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Zeig Euch  mal mein neuen Schatz, noch jungfräulich.


----------



## müsing (23. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL: das ist das schönste moots, das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. nur der spacerturm ist nicht so schön.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

müsing schrieb:


> @fUEL: das ist das schönste moots, das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. nur der spacerturm ist nicht so schön.



Ich danke Dir für die Einschätzung.
Bislang bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da ich das Bike von mir und meiner Frau nächsten Mittwoch zum Geburtstag kriege.
Wenn ich paar Probeläufe hinter mich gebracht habe ist der Spacerturm Vergangenheit- muß noch ein wenig testen, wie optimal sein kann. 

Bin auch noch am überlegen, die neuen XTR Scheiben zu nehmen, würde optisch noch ein kleines Plus bringen. 

Was meinst Du dazu?

Frohes Fest im Übrigen


----------



## jörgl (24. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir für die Einschätzung.
> Bislang bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da ich das Bike von mir und meiner Frau nächsten Mittwoch zum Geburtstag kriege.
> Wenn ich paar Probeläufe hinter mich gebracht habe ist der Spacerturm Vergangenheit- muß noch ein wenig testen, wie optimal sein kann.
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Moots..... kommt mir in einigen Details bekannt vor . Welche Gabel hast Du verbaut? Kocmo? Poste mal bitte Deine Eindrücke von der Shimano Bremse.....ist ja neben der Avid BB7 die einzige STI/Ergopower-kompatible Scheibenbremse. Die King-Flaschenhalter, deren Verarbeitung m.M.n. nicht ihren horrenden Preis rechtfertigen, habe ich wieder demontiert, da sie beim Schultern des Rades sehr stören....

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teil, Du wirst es lieben! Jörg


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2006)

jörgl schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Moots..... kommt mir in einigen Details bekannt vor . Welche Gabel hast Du verbaut? Kocmo? Poste mal bitte Deine Eindrücke von der Shimano Bremse.....ist ja neben der Avid BB7 die einzige STI/Ergopower-kompatible Scheibenbremse. Die King-Flaschenhalter, deren Verarbeitung m.M.n. nicht ihren horrenden Preis rechtfertigen, habe ich wieder demontiert, da sie beim Schultern des Rades sehr stören....
> 
> Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teil, Du wirst es lieben! Jörg


Gabel ist kocmo, leider nur mässige Verarbeitung - die sollten mal nen Lehrgang bei Moots machen.
Dein Rad ist auch sehr sehr schön, sozusagen sind wohl unsere Räder beinaheGeschwister. 

Frohe Weihnachten
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roamer (24. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gabel ist kocmo, leider nur mässige Verarbeitung - die sollten mal nen Lehrgang bei Moots machen.



Klar - und anschließend die Preise ebenfalls anpassen...
Macht euch mal Gedanken über das Verhältnis von Preis-Leistung. 
Warum lässt du  dir nicht von Moots eine Gabel bauen?


----------



## jörgl (24. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gabel ist kocmo, leider nur mässige Verarbeitung - die sollten mal nen Lehrgang bei Moots machen.


Das ist nicht ganz fair. Schau Dir die Preise an, die Kocmo für einen vergleichbaren Rahmen verlangt, ebenfalls Custom. Da liegen Welten zwischen dem Moots und dem Kocmo, das darf man bei dem Vergleich nicht vergessen. Allein der Moots-Vorbau kostet soviel wie die Gabel. Vom ganzen Rahmenkit mal ganz zu schweigen. Sicherlich erreicht die Gabel nicht das Niveau von Moots, aber muß sie das denn auch (zu dem Preis)? Sollten wir nicht dankbar sein, überhaupt eine passende Titangabel für unsere Titanräder bekommen zu haben und nicht gezwungen worden zu sein, ein schnödes Plastik- bzw. Aluminiumteil da reinbauen zu müssen? 
Und, mal so am Rande, Litespeed oder Merlin erreichen das Verarbeitungsniveau von Moots, Seven oder Serotta auch nicht mehr.... und das aber zu Rahmenpreisen, das man ohnmächtig werden könnte. 

Ich hatte zunächst das letzte Exemplar einer Morati-Gabel aus den Restbeständen ergattert, und mußte entäuscht feststellen, daß das Teil so unsauber zusammengeschustert worden war, daß die Disc-Befestigungschrauben an der Innenseite der Gabelscheiden scheuerten, die Gabel war unfahrbar und irreparabel (und die Letzte!). Ich habe daraufhin ein halbes Jahr Herrn Pfeil von Kocmo gelöchert und genervt, bis ich endlich die Kocmo-Gabel hatte. Bin ich heute noch sehr dankbar drüber. Die Gabel flext im Vergleich zu den von mir sonst gefahrenen Alu-Gabeln (Cannondale Fatty Ultra-X und Kinesis Crosswind) deutlich, was mich aber nicht stört und das ganze sehr komfortabel erscheinen läßt. Wirst Du aber noch selber 'erfahren' dürfen.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## müsing (24. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir für die Einschätzung.
> Bislang bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da ich das Bike von mir und meiner Frau nächsten Mittwoch zum Geburtstag kriege.
> Wenn ich paar Probeläufe hinter mich gebracht habe ist der Spacerturm Vergangenheit- muß noch ein wenig testen, wie optimal sein kann.
> 
> ...



ich hab auch bald geburtstag. kannst du deiner frau ja mal sagen 

scheiben an einem rennrad kenn ich nicht. da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen. das einzige, was ich ändern würde, wären die kettenblätter. die sehen doof aus.

auch ein schönes weihnachtsfest


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2006)

müsing schrieb:


> ich hab auch bald geburtstag. kannst du deiner frau ja mal sagen
> 
> scheiben an einem rennrad kenn ich nicht. da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen. das einzige, was ich ändern würde, wären die kettenblätter. die sehen doof aus.
> 
> auch ein schönes weihnachtsfest



Denke die sind in Natura o. k. Foto ist da nicht ganz so gut.

Bin heut mal 5 min auf meinem Grundstück hin und her gefahren, bevor ich
das Bike weggestellt hab. Fährt sich prima, denk da müsste der Lenker noch etwas tiefer. 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## BaSiS (25. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Zeig Euch  mal mein neuen Schatz, noch jungfräulich.



so ein feines Radl (nur die Bremsen)
in dem Ambiente ?
wenn Du nicht wie ich an irgendwelchen Knochenbrüchen laborierst raus damit , iss ja unglaublich, dass das noch sauber ist !!!



> das Teil so unsauber zusammengeschustert worden war, daß die Disc-Befestigungschrauben an der Innenseite der Gabelscheiden scheuerten


Scheiben ????


----------



## müsing (25. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denke die sind in Natura o. k. Foto ist da nicht ganz so gut.
> 
> Bin heut mal 5 min auf meinem Grundstück hin und her gefahren, bevor ich
> das Bike weggestellt hab. Fährt sich prima, denk da müsste der Lenker noch etwas tiefer.
> ...



mach doch bitte noch mal schönere fotos


----------



## fUEL (25. Dezember 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> so ein feines Radl (nur die Bremsen)
> in dem Ambiente ?
> wenn Du nicht wie ich an irgendwelchen Knochenbrüchen laborierst raus damit , iss ja unglaublich, dass das noch sauber ist !!!
> 
> ...



Mittwoch is Birthday, *dann *ist es wirklich mir und erst *dann*, auch wenn es echt schwer fällt werd ich damit fahren.

Hoffe, Deine Knochenbrüche sind bald geheilt, denn das ist schon so ne Sache, wenn man 2-3 Monate Zwangspause hat. 
Hatte ich letztes Jahr. 15 März Schulter gebrochen 7 fach mit allem, was kaputt gehen konnte.

Das war ne harte Zeit. 1. Mai nach dem Henningerrennen, wo ich letztes Jahr nur Zuschauer war hab ich mich bei 30 Grad aufs Rennrad gequält und bin die ersten 30 km nach o.p gefahren. Im Herbst ging dann wieder 100 und mittlerweile geht fast alles seit März diesen Jahres. Im Mai war auch Henninger als Teilnehmer wieder möglich. 
Also gute Besserung und sei fleissig in der reha, das hilft.


----------



## fUEL (25. Dezember 2006)

müsing schrieb:


> mach doch bitte noch mal schönere fotos



Demnächst, versprochen! 
Gruss Frank


----------



## BaSiS (26. Dezember 2006)

fahr lieber ! haste mehr von (auch am Geburtstag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Dezember 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> fahr lieber ! haste mehr von (auch am Geburtstag)



ich bin raus !


----------



## rabofrank (29. Dezember 2006)

Caracal schrieb:


> Und das Set noch mal einzeln:



Hi,habs in schwarz/silber.
Da sieht es eine Spur wuchtiger aus.
Klasse Handling im Gelände.
Nur mit den schultern ist es so eine Sache.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## elmar schrauth (1. Januar 2007)

mein neues spielzeug
ich werds am saisonende putzen.


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. Januar 2007)

[/img][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mein gegenpol zu den gewienerten vorgängern
rahmen   quantec race cc
gabel python
steuersatz ritchey wcs
pedale eggbeater ti
kurbel thm clavicula
schaltwerk,umwerfer ,sti : dur-ace
kassette campa record
schnellspanner tune
naben tune mig-mag
felgen zipp 404
stütze syntace
vorbau sntace
lenker wcs
reifen flexus
bremsen tektro mini-v


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Januar 2007)

Hey Elmar,

was ist denn aus dem blau-silbernen Rahmen geworden? Sieht aber auf jeden Fall besser aus so! Wie leicht/schwer ist das Rad?

Bist du damit am Sonntag am Start?

Gruß Robert


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. Januar 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Hey Elmar,
> 
> was ist denn aus dem blau-silbernen Rahmen geworden? Sieht aber auf jeden Fall besser aus so! Wie leicht/schwer ist das Rad?
> 
> ...



hatte letzte wochein luxemburg  nen kapitalen abflug


weiss noch nicht genau : ca  6,8 kilo
ja, fahre damit sonntag oder mit nem baugleichen schwarzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (3. Januar 2007)

Hey Elmar, geiler Hobel!
Der 6,8 Kilo Crosser ist also machbar, oder?


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. Januar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hey Elmar, geiler Hobel!
> Der 6,8 Kilo Crosser ist also machbar, oder?


sub 6 ist machbar


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. Januar 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> sub 6 ist machbar



habe letzte woche bei nem abflug einen rahemen beschädigt der ca 430 gramm leichter war ,als mein quantec


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Januar 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> hatte letzte wochein luxemburg  nen kapitalen abflug


Mist.


			
				elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> ja, fahre damit sonntag oder mit nem baugleichen schwarzen


Dann mal viel Erfolg!

Rob


----------



## oldboy2 (3. Januar 2007)

mein gegenpol zu den gewienerten vorgängern
rahmen   quantec race cc
gabel python
steuersatz ritchey wcs
pedale eggbeater ti
kurbel thm clavicula
schaltwerk,umwerfer ,sti : dur-ace
kassette campa record
schnellspanner tune
naben tune mig-mag
felgen zipp 404
stütze syntace
vorbau sntace
lenker wcs
reifen flexus
bremsen tektro mini-v[/QUOTE]

Hey Elmar,

Schönes Rad und man sieht das es gefahren wird  

Warum hast du im unteren Lenkerbereich kein Lenkerband?

Gruß
oldboy


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> mein gegenpol zu den gewienerten vorgängern
> rahmen   quantec race cc
> gabel python
> steuersatz ritchey wcs
> ...



Hey Elmar,

Schönes Rad und man sieht das es gefahren wird  

Warum hast du im unteren Lenkerbereich kein Lenkerband?

Gruß
oldboy[/QUOTE]

weil ich nie unten greife
lasse mir gerade einen lenker bauen ,der unten ultraldünn (,von der wandstärke) ist


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Mist.
> 
> Dann mal viel Erfolg!
> 
> Rob



danke

ist reparabel ,so hoffe ich


----------



## müsing (4. Januar 2007)

@elmar: bin ja ein weiß fan. aber der quantec sieht etwas sehr nüchtern aus, finde ich. 

viel erfolg am wochenende


----------



## Cyclocross007 (4. Januar 2007)

Sicher das das 404er sind, die sehen irgendwie aus wie 303er??

Kannst du mir villt nen Reifen-Tipp für Schnee geben?


----------



## oldboy2 (4. Januar 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Hey Elmar,
> 
> Schönes Rad und man sieht das es gefahren wird
> 
> ...



weil ich nie unten greife
lasse mir gerade einen lenker bauen ,der unten ultraldünn (,von der wandstärke) ist[/QUOTE]

Hey Elmar,

sehr coole Lösung das du nur oben Lenkerband gewickelt hast 
Bei welchen Deiner Räder machst Du das so?

Werde ich auch so übernehmen, muss die nächsten Tage einen neunen Lenker montieren u. die Zusatzbremsgriffe abbauen(fahre seit Okt. mit etwas nach oben gedrehten Lenker, Hände immer auf den STI´s. Für die ersten Monate waren die Zusatzgriffe okay, aber später braucht man sie einfach nicht mehr )

Muss immer lachen wenn ich die gewienerten Kisten hier im Forum sehe.
Ich vermute da fährt kaum einer richtig Cross. Habe schon einige Radler getroffen die mit Ihren Edelteilen nur Waldautobahn fahren. Wenns dann richtig ins Gelände geht kommen sie mit einer Gurke 

Habe letztes Jahr(Einstieg RR July, Einstieg CX Oktober) extrem viel Lehrgeld bezahlt. Div. Stürze im Gelände(STI´s und Schaltwerk zerkratzt, Schaltauge verbogen, LR defekt, Rahmen zerkratzt). Div. teure Radklamotten im Gelände beschädigt. Zu viel und zu hart trainiert......Ergebnis 5 Wochen Zwangspause  Immunsystem im Keller, aus einer Erkältung wurde eine Stirnhöhlenvereiterung mit 14 Tage Antibotikatherapie. Danach war ich sowas von hohl, null Kraftausdauer.

Aber ich kann nur für mich feststellen, Radfahren macht einfach richtig Spaß.
Crosstraining bringt richtig viel im Kraftausdauerbereich bei moderaten Zeiteinsatz. Für mich eine Alternative zum langweiligen GA Training im Winter.

Wenn ich überlege wie viel Spaß ich als Newbie in 2006 hatte, bin ich schon sehr gespannt was 2007 so alles passiert.

Gruß
oldby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goverc (4. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube du bist von deinem Quantec abgestiegen, hast es durch eine Pfütze geschoben und dann hast du dieses tolle Bild geschossen, super.


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

goverc schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist von deinem Quantec abgestiegen, hast es durch eine Pfütze geschoben und dann hast du dieses tolle Bild geschossen, super.


könnte man meinen
waren dreckige laufräder in neuem rahmen


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> weil ich nie unten greife
> lasse mir gerade einen lenker bauen ,der unten ultraldünn (,von der wandstärke) ist



Hey Elmar,

sehr coole Lösung das du nur oben Lenkerband gewickelt hast 
Bei welchen Deiner Räder machst Du das so?

Werde ich auch so übernehmen, muss die nächsten Tage einen neunen Lenker montieren u. die Zusatzbremsgriffe abbauen(fahre seit Okt. mit etwas nach oben gedrehten Lenker, Hände immer auf den STI´s. Für die ersten Monate waren die Zusatzgriffe okay, aber später braucht man sie einfach nicht mehr )



Gruß
oldby[/QUOTE]


ohne lenkerband fahre ich bei den rädern ,wo der lenker unten noch kratzerfrei ist.....

was dein training betrifft : weniger ist manchmal mehr
gruss
elmar


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

meine zuletzt reingestellten fotos sind ein energischer protest gegen die art und weise ,wie viele der hier vorgestellten crosser in lebensräumen gehalten werden ,die man nur als unendlich uncrossisch bezeichenen kann.
manche der gezeigten räder werden in einem umfeld gehalten ,dass jeder artgerechten haltung widerspricht.
den armen reifen wird jede gelegenheit zum scharren auf waldböden genommen.
manche habe noch nie eine pfütze gesehen
andere konnten ihr lackkleid noch nie mit einer schützenden schlammpackung  gegen parasiten versehen

schluss damit
*freiheit alle crossräder.*
folgt meinem  fanal für die freilandhaltung von allen crossern
schreibt an  an die zuständige eu-komission oder euren abgeordneten
kennwort: schluss mit der wohnungshaltung von crossrädern


----------



## rabofrank (4. Januar 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> [/img][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Elmar,
ist dein quantec race cc Rahmen etwa gesloopt?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## BaSiS (4. Januar 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> [/img][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind ja dreckige Laufräder in einem sauberen Rahmen !
anderswer schämt sich einfach seine Freundin so unvorteilhaft abzulichten


----------



## Titanfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Elmar,

Rahmengewicht für den weißen und schwarzen Quantec?? jeweils mit welchen Teilen (Schelle, Schaltauge, etc) gewogen?

Evtl. finden wir am WE ein wenig Zeit, zu quatschen. Ich bin ab Fr. Mittag im Waldpark Grünheide untergebracht, habe "Einsatz" bei den Frauen, danach wird es locker und entspannt sein...
Nehme auch eine Hängewaage mit...  Mal schauen, wer nicht die UCI Norm erfüllt...


----------



## Algera (4. Januar 2007)

Noch ein "sauberes" Rad: Mein ALAN Matrix Cross Ultral


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Januar 2007)

Balazs schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar,
> 
> Rahmengewicht für den weißen und schwarzen Quantec?? jeweils mit welchen Teilen (Schelle, Schaltauge, etc) gewogen?
> 
> ...



ab morgen mittag ,bin ich auch da
mit der norm werde ich keine probleme haben
habe bei einem abflug letzte woche auf einen schlag 2000,- vernichtet
rahmen ,gabel,vorderrad,
mein erster kapitalabflug in 25 jahren
die reflexe lassen nach ....
ein tribut an das  alter.....


der schwarze quantec 1570 gramm,der weisse 1588 gramm,mit schaltauge ,ohne schelle


ich seh schlecht
ruf mich ,wenn ich an dir vorbeifahren sollte
kein scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2007)

Zum Thema "Artgerechte Haltung":

Mein Rocky Crosser im Einsatz 





Man nennt mich auch den Beißer 

Vielen Dank an Rolf von w3.fotosvomevent.de für die Bilder!


----------



## RobBj123 (4. Januar 2007)

So sieht mein Rad im Moment aus, hat sich nicht sooo viel geändert in letzter Zeit. Wiegt ca. 7,6kg, weiss ich nicht ganz genau aus dem Kopf.






Ciao Robert


----------



## Traktorfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## oldboy2 (4. Januar 2007)

falle schrieb:


> Muss immer lachen wenn ich die gewienerten Kisten hier im Forum sehe.
> Ich vermute da fährt kaum einer richtig Cross. Habe schon einige Radler getroffen die mit Ihren Edelteilen nur Waldautobahn fahren. Wenns dann richtig ins Gelände geht kommen sie mit einer Gurke
> Gruß
> oldby



na,na nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen mein edelteil hat schon genug rennen mitgemacht und bei sauwetter im training werd ich meine 10-fach nich unnötig verschleissen genau wie einen der beiden laufradsätze,da ist die gurke mit 7-fach genau richtig und ich fahr 42vorn-13/21hinten wo andere 3-fach
vorn und 13/32hinten brauchen 
aber du hast mich sicher nicht gemeint,wie sehen b.z.w.fahren uns dann sonntag 
gruß falle[/QUOTE]

Falle, natürlich warst du nicht gemeint  
Wir fahren morgen Vormittag u. Samstag einen GA Block schau mal bei "Wintertraining im Norden"  Hast Du Zeit?

Sonntag wie immer Crossrunde Mühlenbecker Land freue mich euch zu treffe


----------



## Traktorfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldboy2 (4. Januar 2007)

Hoffentlich nichts ernstes beim Arzt, viel Spaß am Samstag.
Bis Sonntag Gruss

oldboy


----------



## Traktorfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nichts ernstes beim Arzt, viel Spaß am Samstag.
> Bis Sonntag Gruss
> 
> oldboy




immer noch das alte leiden


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2007)

Ich mag dieses Forum genau, weil viele ihr Rad auch im Wettkampf bewegen. Ich denke dadurch wird hier toleranter mit den Aufbauten anderer umgegangen. Die meisten haben Verständnis für wettkampftaugliche Aufbauten. Im XC-Forum ist der Bilder-Fred ein Fertigmacher


----------



## Gonzillo (5. Januar 2007)

soviel zu "artgerechter Haltung" eines Kocmos.  
nebenbei erwähnt, mir war da zu warm, deswegen habe ich mich entkleidet


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Januar 2007)

Hier mein neues OCCP....heute 13.00 geliefert, 16.00 Feierabend...ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, Klamotten an, los...ein Genussssss. Allerdings war es schon dunkel mit ner EVO auf dem Helm aber das spielte keine Rolle. Meine ersten 2 Stunden auf dem Crosser...


----------



## Maratona (5. Januar 2007)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hier mein neues OCCP....heute 13.00 geliefert, 16.00 Feierabend...ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, Klamotten an, los...ein Genussssss. Allerdings war es schon dunkel mit ner EVO auf dem Helm aber das spielte keine Rolle. Meine ersten 2 Stunden auf dem Crosser...


Moin gruß aus berlin


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2007)

Moin zurück nach Berlin Große, Du sach mal, die Welt ist klein, oder?  
JG Sven grüsst aus shitwetter Kiel


----------



## chkdsk111 (6. Januar 2007)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hier mein neues OCCP....heute 13.00 geliefert, 16.00 Feierabend...ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, Klamotten an, los...ein Genussssss. Allerdings war es schon dunkel mit ner EVO auf dem Helm aber das spielte keine Rolle. Meine ersten 2 Stunden auf dem Crosser...



schönes Rad mit MINI-Vs und interessanter Bremshebelstellung  

gruss chkdsk111


----------



## xc-mtb (6. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich darf ich gar nicht solche Räder anschauen, aber die Sucht...

Ich teile mit euch 

http://steelmancycles.com/Peter.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Julie%27s%20cross.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Duane.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Brent%27s%20EC.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Alan%27s%20EC.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Kelly%27s.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Sean%27s.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Sean%27s55.html
http://steelmancycles.com/Scott%27s%20Eurocross.html

Viel Spaß

Matze


----------



## rabofrank (7. Januar 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Eigentlich darf ich gar nicht solche Räder anschauen, aber die Sucht...
> 
> Ich teile mit euch
> 
> ...



Ja,wer die Stahlräder mag ,für den ist es ok.
Mein Geschmack sind mehr die von  Olli (occp) oder Ridley und Empella.
Aber zum Glück, und das ist gut so, sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.
Bin jetzt schon so weit das ich mir Gedanken wegen eines zweiten Crossers mache.
Verückt aber schön.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (7. Januar 2007)

@Sven_Kiel: der rahmen sieht zu klein aus. eine nummer größer wäre besser, denke ich.


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2007)




----------



## Holland (7. Januar 2007)

@mete
Deliziös, wirklich.

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?
Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Kanten der Muffen in Gold liniert sind?

Zur Perfektionierung würde ich die Sattelstütze noch ein paar Politurgängen unterziehen bzgl. Vorbau mal bei Fixie inc anklopfen.


Gruss

Holland.

BTW: Vielleicht sollten wir hier 'mal eine Cyclocross-Singlespeed-Gallery aufmachen...


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2007)

Danke, das ist ein altes Colnago und die Muffen sind, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, golden liniert (siehe auch Restbilder bei meinen Fotos). Der Vorbau ist in Arbeit, klappt vielleicht am Monatsende .


----------



## arrabbiata (7. Januar 2007)

@mete: wunderhübsch, IMO sollte der Vorbau etwas graziler sein, und ich würde die klassischen Modolo Bremsen montieren (http://www.shop4cross.net/product_info.php/cPath/3_13/products_id/162).
Bremsen vermutlich nicht, aber machen die anderen ja auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel: der rahmen sieht zu klein aus. eine nummer größer wäre besser, denke ich.



Woher Du wissen wollen?   Kennst Du meine Kleidergröße?  
Der Rahmen passt wie angegossen. Ist ideale 570 ORohr für 89er Schrittlänge und 184cm. Die heutige erste Ausfahrt im Hellen hats bestätigt. Ein richtig geiles stimmiges Rad  



			
				chkdsk111 schrieb:
			
		

> Bremshebelstellung ist sub-optimal...


...ist nur provisorisch gewesen. Dachte ich hab dadurch mehr Kontrolle und weniger Überhöhung..habs jetzt flacher.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2007)

@Mete....ich würde da farblich noch einen Kontrast setzen....vielleicht einen gelben 3 TTT Mutant...sehr hübsch in natura...siehe hier:






Gruß Sven

p.s.: ...den gibts bei http://www.bike24.net/p1694.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Eigentlich darf ich gar nicht solche Räder anschauen, aber die Sucht...
> 
> Ich teile mit euch
> 
> ...



Hey Matze,

ich mag auch Stahlbikes.   Mein Sorglos-MTB ist ein on-one inbred und eine richtige Trailrakete...da gucken die Fully-Kollegen immer, was damit alles zu fahren geht  
Gruß Sven


----------



## crosswatz (7. Januar 2007)

@ mete
warum hast Du denn diese hässliche vielhundertbenutzer Gabel an den Rahmen
geschraubt?
Die Originale aus Deinem Fotoalbum sieht doch einfach viel schöner aus.
Bin vileicht etwas konservativ aber für mich ist das Stilbruch.
Findest Deine in Gold zissilerten Müffchen schön aber die Gabel kann man durch Plastik ersetzen.Dies ist für mich jedenfalls ein Wiederspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (7. Januar 2007)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Woher Du wissen wollen?   Kennst Du meine Kleidergröße?
> Der Rahmen passt wie angegossen. Ist ideale 570 ORohr für 89er Schrittlänge und 184cm. Die heutige erste Ausfahrt im Hellen hats bestätigt. Ein richtig geiles stimmiges Rad  Gruß Sven



ich nix wissen, ich vermuten.

schau dir halt mal das rad an - sattelstütze weit raus und doch einige spacer.

ist aber dein rad - viel spaß damit


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2007)

crosswatz schrieb:


> @ mete
> warum hast Du denn diese hässliche vielhundertbenutzer Gabel an den Rahmen
> geschraubt?
> Die Originale aus Deinem Fotoalbum sieht doch einfach viel schöner aus.
> ...



Die Originalgabel hat halt die Cantisockel zu hoch und ich wollte keinen Gewindesteuersatz, außerdem ist die widerlich stark nach vorne gekröpft und irgendwie traue ich dem Ding nicht. Hätte ich das Teil stilecht aufbauen wollen, hätte auch kein Shimano XTR ran gedurft, es sollte auch eigentlich nur ein low budget Rad bleiben, also alles ran, was da ist und das zugekaufte so günstig wie möglich.


----------



## crosswatz (7. Januar 2007)

Jo des kann ich verstehen mit der Schraubgabel, aber das  diese so abenteuerlich gekröpft sind liegt wohl am Nachlauf. Gerade Gabeln haben ebend keinen Nachlauf. Aber solltest Du die Gabel  veräusern wollen mail mir bitte.
ansonsten finde ich es gut, das so schöne Sachen hier gefredet werden.


----------



## Christian Back (26. Januar 2007)

Aber Leute, natürlich haben gerade Gabeln Nachlauf. Verlängere die Linie der Gabel bis zum Boden, fälle das Lot durch die Vorderachse, und du hast den Nachlauf.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (29. Januar 2007)

Welche Kurbel mit 110er Lochkreis sieht dazu gut aus?


----------



## xc-mtb (29. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht ne ältere Stronglight oder gibt es noch alte Campa-MTB mit 110?

Mal umschauen

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mal hier schauen...


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (29. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich würd mal hier schauen...



Bei den Preisen versuche ich es lieber beim Händler an der Ecke. Danke!


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (29. Januar 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne ältere Stronglight oder gibt es noch alte Campa-MTB mit 110?
> 
> Mal umschauen
> 
> CU



Stronglight oder T.A. hatte ich auch im Sinn. Ältere Campa mit 110er Lochkreis kenn ich nicht. Dank dir!


----------



## RobBj123 (30. Januar 2007)

Jesse James schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel mit 110er Lochkreis sieht dazu gut aus?



Vielleicht eine alte XT oder XTR mit kürzerem Innenlager und nur zwei Kettenblättern?


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (30. Januar 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine alte XT oder XTR mit kürzerem Innenlager und nur zwei Kettenblättern?



Auf jeden Fall tolle Kurbeln, die alte XT fahrich am Retro MTB selber noch, ich habe mir nur überlegt, ob ich damit nicht Probleme mit dem Q Faktor bekomme, also trotz kürzerem Innenlager und 2 fach stehen die Kurbeln noch ein ganzes Stück z.b. von der Kettenstrebe ab und die Kettenlinie stimmt dann auch nicht mehr. Hast du das schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## RobBj123 (30. Januar 2007)

Jesse James schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall tolle Kurbeln, die alte XT fahrich am Retro MTB selber noch, ich habe mir nur überlegt, ob ich damit nicht Probleme mit dem Q Faktor bekomme, also trotz kürzerem Innenlager und 2 fach stehen die Kurbeln noch ein ganzes Stück z.b. von der Kettenstrebe ab und die Kettenlinie stimmt dann auch nicht mehr. Hast du das schonmal ausprobiert?



Hi,

ich habe das selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mit dem großen Q-Faktor wirst du wohl recht haben. Vielleicht müsste man mal mit dem Innenlager experimentieren, gibt ja auch kurze Vierkant Innenlager. Im Prinzip kannst du doch die MTB Kurbel mal anschrauben und testen obs geht ;-) (Wenns mal wieder Sonntags nur regnet ;-)

Ciao Robert


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (30. Januar 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe das selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mit dem großen Q-Faktor wirst du wohl recht haben. Vielleicht müsste man mal mit dem Innenlager experimentieren, gibt ja auch kurze Vierkant Innenlager. Im Prinzip kannst du doch die MTB Kurbel mal anschrauben und testen obs geht ;-) (Wenns mal wieder Sonntags nur regnet ;-)
> 
> Ciao Robert



Auf das Octalink oder vorher die 4 Kant Achse beisägen? ;-)


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ist eine XTR montiert, allerdings SISP, das Ritzel musste ich fast ganz außen montieren, dass die Kettenlinie stimmt, 5mm wären noch durch ein kürzeres Innenlager zu holen.


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
das mit dem kurzen Innenlager habe ich auch gemacht (103er). Kettenlinie ist gut, Q- Faktor merkst du kaum.


----------



## electricwiz (5. Februar 2007)

surly crossxcheck im park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted28419 (5. Februar 2007)

electricwiz schrieb:


> surly crossxcheck im park


Schönes Teil. DER CROSSER für sowohl Singlespeed als auch Schaltung und dann noch aus Stahl. Mein nächstes Rad wird so einer! Man kann ja meckern über Surly, sauschwer, häßlich, aber die Teile halten und sind bezahlbar.

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das, 60cm?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Februar 2007)

> Man kann ja meckern über Surly, sauschwer, häßlich, ...



Wer sagt denn sowas? Und warum?
Für mich ist ein CrossCheck leider nicht bezahlbar (für ein Zweitrad einfach zu teuer) ... aber ich finde, dass es ein schöner klassischer Stahlrahmen ist ... dazu auch noch gemufft  ... und Gewicht ist ja relativ.


----------



## electricwiz (6. Februar 2007)

saskathex schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. DER CROSSER für sowohl Singlespeed als auch Schaltung und dann noch aus Stahl. Mein nächstes Rad wird so einer! Man kann ja meckern über Surly, sauschwer, häßlich, aber die Teile halten und sind bezahlbar.
> 
> Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das, 60cm?



das ist ein 62er ... musste ich importieren lassen ... (bin 1,99 groß / schrittlänge 95 cm)

bin absolut zufrieden mit dem teil ... ich fahr hauptsächlich auf asphalt (wohne mitten in hamburg) wollte mir aber die option offen halten auch im geläde fahren zu können! ich kann den nur empfehlen !!


----------



## Deleted28419 (6. Februar 2007)

electricwiz schrieb:


> das ist ein 62er ... musste ich importieren lassen ... (bin 1,99 groß / schrittlänge 95 cm)


Genau meine Größe, ich spiele auch in der 1.99 Liga und das Oberrohr ist eines der längsten die man bekommt! Ich dachte ein 62 sieht noch größer aus, aber das ist ja voll okay!

Ich habe schon genug negative Kommentare zu Surly gehört, aber absolut nicht meine Meinung. Ich fuhr mal das 1x1 und im Moment das Karate Monkey, meine nächstes Anschaffungen werden ein CrossCheck und später ein Steamroller sein.


----------



## Balu. (22. Februar 2007)




----------



## henni73 (22. Februar 2007)

fit...schön gelb! 

aber die gabel.........


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (22. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie stört der Brooks Schriftzug im Leder.


----------



## Colombia (8. März 2007)

Ausstattungsliste:

Schaltung: Shimano 105 9-fach
Bremsen: Radius Cantilever
Sattel: Selle San Marco ODS
Anbauteile: Ritchey Comp
Pedale: Look 4x4
Felgen: Mavic T520, 36L. doppelt geöst
Speichen: Sapim Leader, black
Bereifung: Schwalbe CX-PRO
Radcomputer & Flaschenhalter, da mein 92er Peugeot als Ausflugsrad dient

Wird bevorzugt in der Wahner Heide bewegt


----------



## mete (20. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreadlock (20. März 2007)

schickes Rad, was ist das denn für eine Gabel/Rahmenset?


----------



## mete (20. März 2007)

Der Rahmen ist ein Schauff (war vorher blau, siehe Fotoalbum), die Gabel von nem alten Colnago.


----------



## maximgold (20. April 2007)

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## MadCyborg (21. April 2007)

schick! schöne farbzusammenstellung.


----------



## maximgold (21. April 2007)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> schick! schöne farbzusammenstellung.


Danke  Die Inspiration kam von einem Lola Ford Rennwagen aus den 60ern.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Olllli (22. April 2007)

Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (23. April 2007)

Mein neues Spielzeug: Maßrahmen von Riccorsa.


----------



## henni73 (23. April 2007)

ja holla!

das sieht ja mal richtig nett aus!

eine seitenansicht, um die proportionen besser sehen zu können, wäre fit!

grüssla

henni

p.s.: einzig die nokons.....naja....irgendwie wurschtelig!


----------



## Jocki (24. April 2007)

Hier die Seitenansicht mit Strassenbereifung.(Leider etwas schlecht belichtet)
Die Nokons hats mir schon beim Vorgänger so gewurschtelt- keine Ahnung warum.





[/IMG]


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. April 2007)

schütze unbedingt den lack vor den nokons
an meinem principia ,hatte normale hüllen nie eine spur hinterlassen
nach 6 wochen nokon war die eloxalschicht durch....
i


----------



## Jocki (24. April 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, Elmar. Hab schon fleißig abgeklebt! Deine Gabel fährt sich übrigens top!


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. April 2007)

wieviel wiegt der rahmen ?
mit sattelklemmung
wie tief geht die stütze rein ?
sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus mit der durchgehenden stütze


----------



## Jocki (24. April 2007)

Der Rahmen lag roh knapp über 1200 g, mit Pulverlack über 1400g. Genaues Gewicht hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Die FRM Sattelschelle wiegt offiziell 14 g.
Verbaut ist eine USE Alien Alustütze auf ca. 10 cm gekürzt. Auf die hab ich ein passend abgelängtes Stück Sattelrohr geschoben um die durchgehende Optik zu erhalten.

Gewichtstechnisch bringt die Lösung so keine Vorteile. Das lange Sattelrohr ist erstaunlicherweise aber flexibler als mein konventionell aufgebauter Rahmen (mit 31,6 Thomson Stütze).

Deda musste das lange Sattelrohr extra ziehen, daher wurde es auch etwas stabiler ausgeführt als es wohl notwendig wäre, da man auf keine Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen konnte.

Wenn man das Konzept konsequent durchzieht (langes Sitzrohr auf Maß ablängen und eine leichte Sattelhalterung fest verschraubt) wird der Rahmen sicherlich leichter wie ein konventioneller.


----------



## Jimmy H (25. April 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Verbaut ist eine USE Alien Alustütze auf ca. 10 cm gekürzt. Auf die hab ich ein passend abgelängtes Stück Sattelrohr geschoben um die durchgehende Optik zu erhalten.



warum hast du nicht einfach das sitzrohr passend abgesägt?


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. April 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Der Rahmen lag roh knapp über 1200 g, mit Pulverlack über 1400g.  .


1200 gramm   lechz
dann eine nichts wiegende eloxalschicht drauf


----------



## Jocki (25. April 2007)

Das Problem sind die Schlitze, die ins Sitzrohr gefräst werden müssen um die Klemmwirkung zu erzielen (Das muss der Rahmenbauer machen). Vorab ist die genaue Sitzhöhe fast nicht zu ermitteln. Die beeinflussen sehr viele Faktoren wie Oberrohrlänge, Sitzwinkel, Sattel, Vorbaulänge usw. 
Wir haben auch lange überlegt wie wir die Sattelfixierung am elegantesten lösen- letzten Endes schien uns die gewählte Methode am praktikabelsten. Außerdem kann eine nachträgliche Änderung der Sitzhöhe durch anderen Sattel, Pedalsystem, Schuhe etc. am einfachsten und kostengünstig realisiert werden.

@elmar: die Firma Riccorsa arbeitet an einer Eloxierung. Der Besitzer freut sich übrigens immer über Händler die seine Maßrahmen vertreiben. Bzw. ein kompetenter Berater in sachen Crossrahmen fehlte bei meiner Bestellung noch. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja was hübsches zusammen entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (4. Juli 2007)

Hier meins:
Sunn Cycloss, BJ 2000. Da mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Crossrad ist, bekommt es in ca.2 Monaten sein Gnadenbrot von/bei meiner Frau (dann habe ich mein neues aufgebaut).


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. Juli 2007)

schönes rad
weiss ist zeitlos


----------



## pj10 (4. Juli 2007)

hübsch, hübsch
hier in magdeburg sehe ich des öfteren auch ein weißes mit blauer schrift stehen bzw fahren.

ich habe auch mal auf der hp geschaut.
leider scheinen sie kein cyclocross mehr im programm zu haben?! wo lagen die räder denn preislich?


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Juli 2007)

Ich habe es 2000 gekauft und knapp 1000 DM gezahlt. Ein paar Jahre hat es mir mit einem zweiten RR-Laufradsatz auch als Strassenrad gedient.


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. Juli 2007)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Ridley X-Fire 
57 cm
1295 Gramm
Vollcarbon 
morgen gibtrs Bilder vom Komplettrad


----------



## crossandreas (5. Juli 2007)

[/SIZE]





elmar schrauth schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil
 [/SIZE]SIZE]


----------



## pj10 (6. Juli 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich habe es 2000 gekauft und knapp 1000 DM gezahlt. Ein paar Jahre hat es mir mit einem zweiten RR-Laufradsatz auch als Strassenrad gedient.



1:1 umrechnung von DM in EURO   
bei 900-1000 geht es doch heute bei stevens, focus, quantec, ridley und co erst los.


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. Juli 2007)

pj10 schrieb:


> 1:1 umrechnung von DM in EURO
> bei 900-1000 geht es doch heute bei stevens, focus, quantec, ridley und co erst los.



dafür sind die räder aber technisch deutlich besser geworden.
alles wurde leichter : rahmen gabeln,gruppen ,reifen ,laufräder 

beispiele :
die neuen quantecrahmen wiegen in eloxversion in 57 cm : 1420 gramm ....

fast alle hersteller -vertreiber haben alucarbongabeln und keine stahlgabeln im rad drin.
zumindest quantec hat serienmässig faltreifen .

die montagegruppen sind durch die bank hochwertiger geworden 
eine aktuelle 105 übertrifft in haltbarkeit ,ergonomie und funktion die alte dura-ace.

aber grundsätzlich ist dein einwand nicht ganz von der hand zu weisen : insbesondere im highendbereich scheinen sich jegliche grenzen aufzulösen .


----------



## Christian Back (9. Juli 2007)

Hi Elmar,
gibt´s  denn bei dir irgendwann auch den NOX- Vollcarbon- Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (10. Juli 2007)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Hi Elmar,
> gibt´s  denn bei dir irgendwann auch den NOX- Vollcarbon- Rahmen?



auf
wunsch gibts bei uns alles..........


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Juli 2007)

Wo sind die Bilder vom Ridley?


----------



## elmar schrauth (10. Juli 2007)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder vom Ridley?



meinst du mich ?
von welchem  ?


----------



## F-N-C (10. Juli 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> *Bild zum anbeissen 1*
> *Bild zum anbessen 2*
> 
> Ridley X-Fire
> ...



3Tage später...



tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder vom Ridley?





elmar schrauth schrieb:


> meinst du mich ?
> von welchem  ?



Na wer wohl 
Erst heiss machen und dann von nix wissen wollen...


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> 3Tage später...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry 
ich bin  alt .......  
bilder gibts heute


----------



## brocken-jan (11. Juli 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> sorry
> ich bin  alt .......
> bilder gibts heute



Ui, dat wird knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (12. Juli 2007)

habs nicht vergessen viel arbeit im laden 
aber versuche bilder vom aufbau zu erstellen


----------



## elmar schrauth (12. Juli 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]







so hier die ersten bilder vom aufbau
Bisher : claviculakurbelsatz
Dura-Ace Umwerfer und Schaltwerk
Steuersatz kommt raus ,wird Ritchey WCS.
Pedal Eggbater  ti

hab wenig zeit 
nach dem we soll es fahren


----------



## OCCP (18. Juli 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fährt es schon?
Komplett Gewicht?
Steifigkeit Rahmen?
Bremsrubbeln Gabel(wohl eher nicht weil wohl Mini V montiert )?


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Juli 2007)

nein ,fährt noch nicht 
zuviel arbeit
morgen kommt ein zusätzlicher schrauber , dann.....

beim treten gegen das tretlagergehäuse macht es einen sehr steifen eindruck

gabel ist einen tick schwerer als python

ja ,mini-v kommen drauf ( getunte ca 210 Gramm /paar     )


----------



## OCCP (18. Juli 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> nein ,fährt noch nicht
> zuviel arbeit
> morgen kommt ein zusätzlicher schrauber , dann.....
> 
> ...





210gr., das ist net schlecht. ....sind da überhaupt noch Schrauben dran ? Oder klebst Du die Züge mit der Heißklebepistole fest ?


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Juli 2007)

OCCP schrieb:


> 210gr., das ist net schlecht. ....sind da überhaupt noch Schrauben dran ? Oder klebst Du die Züge mit der Heißklebepistole fest ?



ja, mit allen schrauben 
ohne pipes gewogen 
bin noch nicht damit gefahren ,hoffentlich funzen die 

die idee mit der heisluftpistole ist nicht schlecht


----------



## müsing (18. Juli 2007)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> die idee mit der heisluftpistole ist nicht schlecht



 - du machst doch alles, um leichter zu werden 

Fotos sehen guuuut aus. Man sieht nur so wenig....


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Juli 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> - *du machst doch alles, um leichter zu werden*
> 
> Fotos sehen guuuut aus. Man sieht nur so wenig....


fürs  fahrrad schon ................

leider fehlt mir für den körper ein wenig anorexie


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. August 2007)




----------



## henni73 (2. August 2007)

na wie gut das geschmäcker verschieden sind!

is dat krokoleder-deko?

pottenhässlich....fehlt nur noch ein vergoldeter antrieb und fettich is die ludenkarre!
sorry...aber mir gehen beim anblick die nackenhaare hoch!
grüssla

henni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. August 2007)

es ist aus Bambus und Hanf und kommt von Calfee. Sattel und Lenkerband werden normales Leder sein.

Mit irgendwelchem "poshen Modefahrrädern" (zB dieses) kann ich auch nix anfangen ... mit welchen aus alternativen/klassischen Materialien, wie das hier, schon.

Sind zwar keine Crosser, aber zumindest Rennräder:


 - 

 - 

 -


----------



## Marquis79 (2. August 2007)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


>



ziemlich abgefahren das Teil, aber eher als Schmuckstück, denn als Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## Christian Back (2. August 2007)

Na, ich find die Dinger ganz schick... Die ersten Räder waren schließlich auch aus Holz oder sogar Stein. Nein, im Ernst, warum soll man sich nicht bei der Gestaltung von solchen Objekten inspirieren lassen? Muss doch nicht alles dieses neumodische Zeugs, wie heißt es gleich, Carbon, sein. Und das nennt man umgangssprachlich "Kohlefaser". Weil es viel Kohle kostet? Bis vor kurzer Zeit, die älteren unter uns werden sich erinnern, bestanden Räder noch aus Stahl. Und waren für uns das nonplusultra....


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. August 2007)

ein gut konstruierter Rahmen aus Holz kann durchaus mit modernen Materialien mithalten und könnte vielleicht sogar Vorteile mit sich bringen ...die Konstruktion und Verarbeitung sind nur um einiges komplizierter.

Mit dem Bambusrahmen fährt sogar einer beim Ironman mit ... mit dem Holzrennrad (übrigens das Meisterstück eines Tischlers) ganz rechts wurden auch schon Rennen gefahren.


----------



## frankie_four (17. August 2007)

Meins meins meins






geschalten wird mit Campa Chorus und Shimano Ultegra.
gebremst wird mit froglegs
gesteuert wird mit Syntace


----------



## müsing (17. August 2007)

frankie_four schrieb:


> geschalten wird mit Campa Chorus und Shimano Ultegra.



warum? versteh ich nicht.


----------



## frankie_four (17. August 2007)

Weil ich die Campa Hebel optisch schöner finde, ganz zu schweigen von dem Gewicht. Außerdem funktioniert es perfekt, hat den selben Schaltkomfort wie meine komplett Dura Ace am RR...ich finds schick so


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (18. August 2007)

nett würde ich sagen ... was ist das für ein Rahmen?

wenn die Schaltkombi funzt: warum nicht ... bleibt die Kette beim Schalten auf die äußeren Ritzel aber immer schön auf dem Kettenblatt?


----------



## frankie_four (18. August 2007)

Schaltung macht absolut keine Probleme, da funktioniert alles bestens. Wenn ich auf dem 23er bin (KB ist außen montiert) rattert es nichtmal trotz Kettenlinie. Die Kette schlägt auch nicht auf den Rahmen, ich schätze langer Hinterbau. Ich hatte mich ja in verschiedenen Foren rumgetrieben und mich informiert. 8-fach mit 10fach Campa Hebeln wirklich top, 9-fach mit 9fach Campa Hebeln war ich mal gefahren, das war nicht der Burner...

Rahmen: Specialized Crossroads. Ist ein wenig träge finde ich, aber den bringt nichts aus der Ruhe, was ich nur begrüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (20. August 2007)

frankie_four schrieb:


> Rahmen: Specialized Crossroads. Ist ein wenig träge finde ich, aber den bringt nichts aus der Ruhe, was ich nur begrüße


 
 Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das der Rahmen ein Trekking-Rahmen aus Stahl und nicht besonders leicht ist. Hab nämlich auch noch solch einen Rahmen rumzuliegen.


----------



## schuldti (14. September 2007)

Hiermit treibe ich mich im norddeutschen Wald rum:





schuldti


----------



## rabofrank (14. September 2007)

schuldti schrieb:


> Hiermit treibe ich mich im norddeutschen Wald rum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein feines Rad


----------



## surly (22. September 2007)




----------



## elmar schrauth (22. September 2007)

schönes rad 
gewicht ?


----------



## müsing (22. September 2007)

sehr schickes rad und klasse aufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surly (22. September 2007)

8.25kg


----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. September 2007)

nicht untergeht, hier also nun mein bescheidener Beitrag:







Er ist endlich fertig.
Lenkerstellung ist (unbeabsichtigt) für Unterlenker suboptimal, ansonsten gehts schon, die Griffstellung ist erstaunlich bequem, aber Unterlenkerfahren is nich. Wird also baldigst geändert. 
Spacer dienen (noch) der Positionsfindung. Weißes Lenkerband war alle.  
Die roten Pedale werden noch gegen silberne getauscht.
Sonstige Häßlichkeiten vergessen? Hoffe nicht.


----------



## Ortanc (25. September 2007)

Schick  . Wie gross bist Du ?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (25. September 2007)

Ortanc schrieb:


> Schick  . Wie gross bist Du ?



Gehe mal davon aus, daß du mein Radl meinst  
Danke für die Blumen. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden.
Ich bin 1,98 m groß. Rahmen ist Mitte Tretlager- Oberkante Steuerrohr gemessen 64cm.
Auf lange Sicht kommen noch leichtere (und hoffentlich schönere) Laufräder in rot, andere Bremsen (schwarze Mini-V mit den verstellbaren Pipes von elmar), 
vielleicht ne andere Sattelstütze (mit mehr Versatz nach hinten, muß ich mal testen, obs was bringt), rote Alligator I-Links und entgegen meiner bisherigen Überzeugung wohl auch mal weißes Lenkerband.
Und vielleicht montiere ich auch irgendwann mal meine Record-Ergopower und -Schaltwerk vom RR an den Crosser.


----------



## Ortanc (25. September 2007)

Sorry, falscher Fred.


----------



## chriiss (3. Oktober 2007)

Mein erstes / neues Cross-Bike:

















Sorry für die z.T. verwackelten Bilder!
Erste Ausfahrt bei Regen hat es hinter sich. Macht Sau viel Spass!
Mit 10,5 kg inkl. Pedale ist es momentan recht schwer, fährt sich aber dennoch prima - wobei mir natürlich ein Vergleich fehlt! Der Sattel muss auf jeden Fall noch gewechselt werden - der geht gar nicht! Der Rest wird wohl erstmal so bleiben und mit der Zeit durch ein paar leichtere Teile ersetzt werden .....  mal sehen. Der Reifen mit den Reflektorstreifen ist auch nicht gerade schön - aber fürs Erste ist's o.k.


----------



## Ortanc (3. Oktober 2007)

Da fehlt Schlamm.....


----------



## chriiss (3. Oktober 2007)

Ortanc schrieb:


> Da fehlt Schlamm.....



In der Wohnung? Wurde doch gleich nach der Ausfahrt geputzt!
Aber o.k. - die nächsten Bilder dreckig!


----------



## joreg (7. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist mein Specialized-Crosser (aber mit unterschiedlichen Reifen) ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/16415/P1050353_klein.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/16415/P1050345_klein.JPG


----------



## brocken-jan (7. Oktober 2007)

joreg schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Specialized-Crosser (aber mit unterschiedlichen Reifen) ;-)


Bei der Größe der Bilder wären evtl. auch 2 verschieden Komplett-Räder nicht aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-XTC (7. Oktober 2007)

Du mußt ja auch auf den Link klicken.....  Mensch Meier


----------



## olli (26. Oktober 2007)

Germans Crosser, von HoHo aus dem Forum gekauft, für Touren, Feld- und Waldwege aufgebaut:


----------



## RobBj123 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ganz schön schlechtes Bild von einem wahrscheinlich sehr schönen Fahrrad...


----------



## olli (26. Oktober 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Ganz schön schlechtes Bild von einem wahrscheinlich sehr schönen Fahrrad...



Das ist Kunst.
Aber weil Du es bist: Hier das Rad, allerdings noch ohne die V-Brakes, die man braucht, wenn man mit der Kiste Touren im öffentlichen Verkehr bestreiten will ...


----------



## singlestoph (27. Oktober 2007)

olli schrieb:


> ...braucht, wenn man mit der Kiste Touren im öffentlichen Verkehr bestreiten will ...




öhmm

du fährst damit in der strassenbahn hin und her?

das wollte meine freundin spontan wissen nachdem ich ihr den satz vorgelesen ..


----------



## RobBj123 (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke  Sieht gut aus. Ich fänds besser, wenn der Vorbau umgedreht wäre. Silberne Spacer wären vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Aber es muss ja auch passen und nicht nur gut aussehen...


----------



## olli (28. Oktober 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Danke  Sieht gut aus. Ich fänds besser, wenn der Vorbau umgedreht wäre. Silberne Spacer wären vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Aber es muss ja auch passen und nicht nur gut aussehen...



Ja, klar wäre es mit umgekehrtem Vorbau und ohne die 3 (mittlerweile Carbon) Spacer schöner. Die Cantis sahen auch besser aus, als die V-Brake (S/W-Foto ist aktuell). Aber ich nutze das Ding als Tourer für lange Strecken und da ist es einfach saubequem und trotzdem schnell genug.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. Oktober 2007)

Helle (Carbon-)Spacer würden den Vorbau optisch nicht so über dem Rest des Rades "schweben" lassen.

Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]bilder vom ersatzrad
mit dem dreck von gestern .


gewicht  ca 6,7kilo 

rahmen 1295 
gabel 458
pedale 180
lenker 168 
stütze 188
steuersatz 74 
vorbau 108 
kassette 147 
tretlager komplett 420 

potential .
sram red
dugast reifen (sparen alleine 240 gramm !!!)
sattelschelle tune -15 ramm
sattel slr getuned , (90gramm)
alucatisockel für rahmen und gabel .22 gramm
kcnc bremsschuhe 29 gramm
bremsentausch 25 gramm.
ersetzen der pipes und leichter hülle durch tunehülle .
power cordz o.ä. ca 20 

campa umwerfer als toppullversion mt carbonschelle 50
entfernen des widerlagers am monostay 5 
superlightspacer von btp 5

draufrechnen muss ich ca 20 gramm lenkerband,nur oben gewickelt.
ich greife nie unten 
der lenker berücksichtigt dies n seiner auslegung .
schönere bilder morgen .

auf der abbildung ist ein hometrainertauglicher schnellspanner hinten dran .
der wird natürlcih nicht gefahren ........und nicht gerechnet


edit .
sowwieso das falsche hinterrad 
habe noch ein ähliches mit tunenabe ,diess ist 53 grmm leichter (leichtere nabe ,alunippel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (5. November 2007)

wo sieht man denn da ein hinterrad?


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. November 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> wo sieht man denn da ein hinterrad?



          
ich   bin alt und müde 
falsches foto hochgeladen . 


schau ins fotolbum


gute nacht


----------



## Christian Back (6. November 2007)

Samma Elmar,
gibbet diese kleinen Hebel für den Campa- Umwerfer (Zug von oben) auch von andersrum, für Shimanski? Also Zug von unten, Umwerfer Top Pull?
Ansonsten: schickes Rad!!!


----------



## twostroketomsi (6. November 2007)

hallo, hier mein ciöcc.
gruß

tommes


----------



## travel (6. November 2007)

@Elmar,
schonmal überlegt untem am Lenker löscher zu bohren, vielleicht mit leichtem schwarzen Glebeband abgleben, dann sieht man nix?


----------



## olli (7. November 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Helle (Carbon-)Spacer würden den Vorbau optisch nicht so über dem Rest des Rades "schweben" lassen.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad!



Wenn Du das Rad im WINTERDRESS, so wie es die nächsten Monate in freier Wildbahn bewegt wird, betrachtest, wirst Du einsehen, dass die dunklen Spacer das allerkleinste optische Problem sind:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (8. November 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Rad im WINTERDRESS, so wie es die nächsten Monate in freier Wildbahn bewegt wird, betrachtest, wirst Du einsehen, dass die dunklen Spacer das allerkleinste optische Problem sind:


 
"Aua" sagten Kette und Schaltwerk.
Ansonsten schicket Ding!


----------



## olli (8. November 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> "Aua" sagten Kette und Schaltwerk.
> Ansonsten schicket Ding!



Nö. 7 -8 von den 10 Ritzeln hinten gehen auf dem großen vorne problemlos ...


----------



## elmar schrauth (8. November 2007)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Samma Elmar,
> gibbet diese kleinen Hebel für den Campa- Umwerfer (Zug von oben) auch von andersrum, für Shimanski? Also Zug von unten, Umwerfer Top Pull?
> Ansonsten: schickes Rad!!!




in drei wochen habe ich die auch für normalee rennradumwerfer von shimpanso .
i


----------



## hoshman (9. November 2007)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> hallo, hier mein ciöcc.
> gruß
> 
> tommes



bis auf das lange schaltwerk ein traum. 

größeres foto bitte


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. November 2007)

Mein Kona Major aus Resten und Schnäpchen aus der E Bucht:






in freier Wildbahn:






Ampel


----------



## müsing (10. November 2007)

sehr hübscher rahmen


----------



## elmar schrauth (10. November 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> sehr hübscher rahmen



stimmt


----------



## poki beloki (15. November 2007)

Schönes Rad!
Oberrohr und Vorbau sollten meiner Meinung nach in einer Flucht sein, aber so fährt es sich für Dich wohl besser.


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2007)

schönes ding


ich würde

aber mal schauen ob der sattel nicht etwas weit vorn ist

dh pedalen waagrecht stellen (beim draufsitzen) 

kniescheibe sollte im  lot(oder mit wasserwage) über der pedalachse zu liegen kommen

wenn das so ist so lassen sonst anpassen

nachher, falls der sattel noch nach hinten muss: eventuell kürzerer vorbau kaufen


und dann doch gerade ein +-5° wär wie oben gesagt hübscher

und wenn du sicher bist das alles passt den gabelschaft kürzen oder ein paar spacer umstecken

...


----------



## Michelrichter (16. November 2007)

meins, nun auch hier  

Stevens Prestige mit Dura Ace und Easton Gabel. 

Gruß carapao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triumvir (19. November 2007)

Hurra,

meins ist nun auch fertig und nach einer beschi**enen Erkältung konnte ich dieses Wochenende endlich mal durch die Landschaft fahren.


----------



## Michelrichter (19. November 2007)

gefällt mir gut! Klein bist Du aber nicht, oder?  

Gruß carapao


----------



## triumvir (19. November 2007)

Michelrichter schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut! Klein bist Du aber nicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß carapao



1.92 davon 1 m Beine ;-)) Daher kam nur ein Fahrrad mit kurzem Oberrohr in Frage.
Demnächst werde ich erst einmal meine Nokia Winterreifen montieren, damit mir auch bei Eis und Schnee nichts, ähhh natürlich damit dem Fahrrad bei Eis und Schnee nichts passiert.


----------



## Ortanc (8. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mein neues Spielzeug. Colnago "World Cup" aus der Einstiegsmodellreihe 08, Made in Taiwan. Ich habe die meisten Anbauteile meines alten Rennrades verwendet. Der erste Fahreindruck vermittelte viel Wendigkeit und sehr kontrollierbares Rutschen über beide Räder in schlammigen Kurven  . Zur Steifigkeit  kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Dezember 2007)

was klassisches

war vorher mal lackiert in schönem 80'er jahre bunt


----------



## schuldti (10. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> was klassisches
> 
> war vorher mal lackiert in schönem 80'er jahre bunt




Schick, chic! Das kann ein richtig schönes Radel werden.

Ist das ein Cinelli 'Grammo' Vorbau?

schuldti


----------



## RobBj123 (10. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> was klassisches
> 
> war vorher mal lackiert in schönem 80'er jahre bunt



Nehm ich, sehr schön


----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2007)

ein paar bilder vom radquer in wetzikon






bmc plastik














































ganz viele crossräder


----------



## elmar schrauth (10. Dezember 2007)

beat wabel .-
fährt der jetzt auch wieder oder vertreibt er nur räder mit seinem namen ?


ist breu jetzt schneller ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2007)

beat fährt nicht mehr, er ist ja jetzt irgendsoeineart uci funktionär und vertreibt fahrräder unter seinem namen und macht glaub ich irgendwie noch werbung für genetix fahrräder ....

beat wabels nachbar fährt für ihn, der hat früher beat wabel geholfen bei den rennen heute fährt er in der B kategorie aufs podest


beat breu scheint mit jedem rennen besser zu werden


s


----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2007)

hab noch mehr bilder vom bmc gefunden


----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2007)

schuldti schrieb:


> Schick, chic! Das kann ein richtig schönes Radel werden.
> 
> Ist das ein Cinelli 'Grammo' Vorbau?
> 
> schuldti



zum glück nicht, dieses hässliche gefaltete blechding

litespeed


----------



## Christian Back (11. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Rad. Sieht wirklich toll aus.
Zurück zu den Schweizern: dem Wabel seins ist doch ein BMC!  Ist hoffentlich besser lackiert als das Original (ist, glaub´ ich, gar nicht gelackt?). 
Gut auch das Spezi- Bike, aber mit Federgabel? Tss, Tss... Wer braucht denn so was?
Reichlich Bodennebel war ja da, gell?


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2007)

@singlestoph: Wünderschönes Rad  

Zu dem CrossBildern: Schöne Ritchey Stütze mit Eastonaufklebern am BMC  Dem Wabel sein Rahmen (Aufkleber: BWC  )kommt wohl auch von BMC. Interessant finde ich, das kaum ein Plastikrahmen dabei ist, auch das Stevens ist Alu, obwohl die einen Carboncrosser im Programm haben. Konservatives Pack . Aber wer liegt wg. Materialversagen schon gern auf der Schnauze...


----------



## singlestoph (15. Dezember 2007)

die bmc vollcarbonrahmen sind neu

das team campione celeste fährt die im handel erhältlichen mit den carbon sitzstreben

das beat wabel rad und die von alexandre moos scheinen noch prototypen zu sein

carbonrahmen: ist wohl für die meisten fahrer auch noch eine geldfrage


mir scheint es aber auch dass meine stahl und titanrahmen mehr platz bieten für reifen, schlamm, kettenführungen uns was da alle so im weg sein kann hinter dem innenlager

beim bmc hats da ein schmiedeteil und beim carbon rahmen ist der hinterbau wie ein monostav geformt .... so gehts wohl auch


was auch noch ....
das lapierre vom franzosen hat       ein abfallendes oberrohr
gewonnen hat er trotzdem

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (15. Dezember 2007)

hier mal meins. einfaches ding, 105er drauf. fährt ganz gut, bremst dafür kaum. und foto ohne matsch wird noch nachgereicht. 
das orangene kona weiter vorne finde ich mal richtig heiss!


----------



## Christian Back (15. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @singlestoph: Wünderschönes Rad
> 
> Zu dem CrossBildern: Schöne Ritchey Stütze mit Eastonaufklebern am BMC  Dem Wabel sein Rahmen (Aufkleber: BWC  )kommt wohl auch von BMC. Interessant finde ich, das kaum ein Plastikrahmen dabei ist, auch das Stevens ist Alu, obwohl die einen Carboncrosser im Programm haben. Konservatives Pack . Aber wer liegt wg. Materialversagen schon gern auf der Schnauze...



Die labeln ja rum, daß es nur so kracht!  Produktpiraten, alle miteinander! 
Und das Wabel ist ein BMC, da könnt ihr erzählen, was ihr wollt. 
Wenig Plastik, da hast du erfreulicherweise recht. Überhaupt scheint sich das als Trend zu verstärken, außer bei den Laufrädern.
Ansonsten, viel mainstream, auch gut!


----------



## jörgl (15. Dezember 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> einfaches ding, 105er drauf.


Sei froh! Habe mich 2 Wochen mit meinem SSP hingelegt und bin so unglücklich gefallen, daß 

- VR (Xentis) hinüber  ,
- weißen Bremsgriffgummies eingerissen  
- Rahmen verschrammt,
- hintere BB7 hinüber.

Werde das Rad noch einmal in Stand setzen und mir dann was einfacheres für 'jeden Tag kaufen', mit dem man dann eher unbeschwerter unterwegs sein kann bzw. es auf die eine oder andere Schramme nicht drauf ankommt.


----------



## olli (16. Dezember 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ... bremst dafür kaum...


War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, Bremsleistung bei Eis und Matsch teilweise ebenfalls NULL. Das Zeug gefriert halt leider auf den Felgen fest ...


----------



## singlestoph (16. Dezember 2007)

keramikfelgen?
oder einfach noch sehr neu? 
keramikfelgen in neu müssten eigentlich schon bremsen

..

@jörgl          ich wär auch sehr traurig wenn meine campalaufräder ....
                  erstens  sind die ziemlich toll, einigermassen leicht 1450g oder so
felgen mit so komischen lochzahlen sind sicher auch nicht wirklich                
                  günstig zu kriegen und die doofen innenliegenden nippel ....

also ich würd mir das nächste mal wenn ich räder brauch wahrscheinlich dtnaben mit reflex felgen einspeichen , vielleicht mach ich das mal und bau die camparäder an meinen renner 


s


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2007)

Ceramicfelgen oder nicht: Physik im Alltag! 

Der Schnee- oder Wasserfilm auf den Felgen erwärmt sich kurz beim Bremsen, dann gefriert er sofort, wenn du rollst und bildet eine feine Eisschicht. Da kannst nichts machen (außer auf Scheiben umrüsten) . Selbst hydraulische Felgenbremsen helfen nicht.
Ich fahre MTB mit und ohne Ceramicfelgen und XTR- V- Brakes. Habe das gleiche Phänomen.


----------



## Litespeed 73 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk:


----------



## Litespeed 73 (22. Dezember 2007)

von vorne und der von anderen Seite:


----------



## jörgl (22. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön.... noch einen Titanvorbau und dann wäre es technisch und optische konsequent   

Und um noch etwas kleinkariert zu sein: rote Tune Achsspanner, rote Sattelrohrschelle, rote Kettenblattschrauben........ mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. Dezember 2007)

Wow, sehr schön!

Den Weihnachtsmann, der so etwas in Sack hast, kannst Du mir auch mal vorbeischicken

Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2007)

Einfach schön


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön#


----------



## rabofrank (22. Dezember 2007)

tolles Rad


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (30. Dezember 2007)

Titanvorbau würde es wirklich abrunden, feines Gerät! Die Reifen sehen dazu auch toll aus.


----------



## Gegenwind_SH (4. Januar 2008)

Mein Focus Mares Cross 2008 und mein erster Post hier...  
Etwas umgebaut:

Focus Mares Cross Rahmen mit Focus-Carbongabel (Aluschaft)
Standart DEDA Big Piega Lenker
Ultegra STI´s
Ritchey Vorbau 120mm
Specialized Carbonsattelstütze 
Specialized Toupe Sattel (143mm breite)
Tektro CR720 Canti-Bremse
Ultegra-Umwerfer
Ultegra-Schaltwerk
FSA Omega Kurbel 34-46 (--> Vielleicht Umbau auf Gossammer oder SL-K Compact )
105er Kette
12-27 105er Kassette
SPD-Pedalen
Roval Pavé Laufräder
Platten-Ralph äähm Racing Ralph Reifen 

Hier noch zwei VOR dem Umbau:


----------



## grilli (6. Januar 2008)

Was alles hast den jetzt umgebaut, ausser dass der Dreck weg ist ? 

Wie funktionieren eigentlich dies Bremsen ? Wie siehts mit Gabelflattern aus ?


----------



## oldboy2 (9. Januar 2008)

!!!


----------



## singlestoph (9. Januar 2008)




----------



## oldboy2 (9. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche im Gelände mit meinem Kona Jake the snake einen Rahmenbruch erlitten hatte war ich extrem frustriert. Ich liebe mein Kona im Winter auf der Straße und im Gelände. Letztes Jahr bin ich im Winter als Vorbereitung für PBP 5000 km gefahren. 

Ich habe richtig gemerkt je besser meine Fahrtechnik im Gelände wurde umso höher wurde die Belastung für das Material. Was solls, ich entschied mich aufgrund meines zur Zeit begrenzten Budgets für einen NOX Crossfire 1 Frame.

Letzten Donnerstagabend hatte ich mit Elmar telefoniert und am Sonnabendvormittag war der Rahmen da. Ich finde es klasse das Elmar sofort liefert, so schnell und unkompliziert. 
Seine Erfahrungen und Tipps haben mir bisher böse Erfahrungen erspart. Durch solche Unterstützung wird man auch als Späteinsteiger gut in den Crosssport eingeführt. Danke Elmar und weiter so, ich kaufe gerne bei dir.

Zum Schluß noch zwei Fotos von meinem "Ersatzcrosser". 

Grüße aus Berlin

oldboy








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (14. Januar 2008)

Hi!
Ich fahre auch ein JTS. Mich würde mal interessieren wo das Kona gebrochen ist und wie alt (km) es war.
Gruß,
diggler


----------



## UWEZ (19. Januar 2008)

Mein neuer Crosser Aufbau mit neuem Rahmen-Gabel-Set und Altteilen ist gerade fertig geworden. Nicht für den Renneinsatz, sondern nur fuer die Steppen und Wälder der Mongolei.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=57052
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57053
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57054
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57055


----------



## rabofrank (19. Januar 2008)

UWEZ schrieb:


> Mein neuer Crosser Aufbau mit neuem Rahmen-Gabel-Set und Altteilen ist gerade fertig geworden. Nicht für den Renneinsatz, sondern nur fuer die Steppen und Wälder der Mongolei.
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=57052
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57053
> ...



Mit den Teil kannste ohne weiteres Wettkämpfe fahren 
Vorne noch 46/36 und das wärs.


----------



## elmar schrauth (20. Januar 2008)

UWEZ schrieb:


> Mein neuer Crosser Aufbau mit neuem Rahmen-Gabel-Set und Altteilen ist gerade fertig geworden. Nicht für den Renneinsatz, sondern nur fuer die Steppen und Wälder der Mongolei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian Back (26. Januar 2008)

Hier mal ein Foddo von mein NOX in action (Fahrer: Max)


----------



## ron-son (27. Januar 2008)

Meine Gazelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedmewithspam (27. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum, der Aufbau trifft jetzt nicht wirklich meinen persönlichen Geschmack, aber das kann Dir ja egal sein.
Darf man fragen, wo Du so unterwegs bist? Stichwort: Mountainbike-Kassette.


----------



## ron-son (27. Januar 2008)

Ist ein absoluter Spar-Aufbau.
Hab das meiste Geld fuer Rahmen und Schalthebel ausgegeben, der Rest ist aus der grossen Bucht oder vom LBS aus der hintersten Kiste.
Sonst wuerde ich immernoch den nackten Rahmen anstarren.
War auch schoen aber fahren ist wesentlich ...

Bin hier auf plattestem Land - aber Feldwege ohne Ende.
MTB Kassette fand ich zum ausprobieren erstmal ganz i.O., aber so langsam merke ich welche Ritzel fehlen.


----------



## Karwendelfuchs (28. Januar 2008)

Schöööönes Teil, wie bist DU mit den Reifen zufrieden?


----------



## ron-son (29. Januar 2008)

Hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen Reifen, aber sie laufen relativ glatt ueber Asphalt. Hatte bei Schotter, Matsch etc. auch noch keine Probleme.
Sie sind guenstig, hab nur gehoert, dass sie schell abnutzen sollen.


----------



## Diggler (29. Januar 2008)

sehr schön die Gazelle


----------



## Skunkworks (4. Februar 2008)

Winterimpressionen...am Schlamm kann man erkennen, dass unterhalb von 300m NN kein oder wenig Schnee lag.






Gut getarnt:


----------



## müsing (5. Februar 2008)

auf das stevens würde ich einfach eine gerade stütze machen, dann sieht das nicht ganz so komisch aus mit der sattelstellung


----------



## Skunkworks (5. Februar 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> auf das stevens würde ich einfach eine gerade stütze machen, dann sieht das nicht ganz so komisch aus mit der sattelstellung



Habe es vorher ausprobiert: Mit einer Graden Stütze würde der Sattel ganz vorne geklemmt werden, das ist nicht gut für ein Carbonsattelgestell. Sieht also nur komisch aus, das Sattelgestell ist nahezu in der Mitte des Klemmbereichs. Form follows function...


----------



## evilrogi (7. Februar 2008)

So, mein neuer Crosser ist fertig. Aufgebaut aus den Ueberbleibseln eines Bianchi Crossers ists finde ich gar nicht übel geworden. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob das Lenkerband eine gute Idee war. Egal, für mein "Schmutzrad" reichts im Moment.


----------



## eisseil (13. Februar 2008)

das lenkerband ist klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (13. Februar 2008)

hab da auch wieder mal was gebastelt

das ding ist aber nicht uci tauglich zu breite reifen 

46cm Bontrager Cyclocrosslenker

naben tune king vo singlespeeder hinten

übersetzung  46/29 17-25












s


----------



## proek (14. Februar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das ding ist aber nicht uci tauglich zu breite reifen



für MTB rennen schon


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2008)

@singlestoph  
*bellissima bici*
sowas in der art stelle ich mir fürs 09 als alltagsbike vor
da werde ich mal zu dir nach züri kommen


----------



## mete (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab's endlich mal geschafft, das Colnago fertig fertig zu bauen und auch einigermaßen vernünftig abzulichten:


----------



## singlestoph (17. Februar 2008)

vorerst letzte ausbaustufe

jetzt kommt ja der sommer da muss ich das ding nicht mehr alle paar wochen umbauen


----------



## evilrogi (17. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ich hab's endlich mal geschafft, das Colnago fertig fertig zu bauen und auch einigermaßen vernünftig abzulichten:



Spitzengerät, einzig der Sattel ist schon fast zu modern dran. Sehr cooles Gerät und Farbgebung. Singlestophs seine natürlich auch...


----------



## Monday (25. Februar 2008)

Aus Zeitgründen verkaufe ich meinen vllt. 200 KM gefahren Focus Crosser. Gewicht ca. 8,5 Kg.

Mehr unter meinen Anzeigen.


----------



## felixthewolf (29. Februar 2008)

endlich isser fertig, deswegen fängt meine saison jetzt erst an, wird dafür aber etwas sauberer^^

erfreuliche 8,6kg wiegt der gaul.
die farbe nennt man übrigens "curry" - hier mal was zum appetit anregen:






















gruss,felix


----------



## Michelrichter (29. Februar 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> endlich isser fertig, deswegen fängt meine saison jetzt erst an, wird dafür aber etwas sauberer^^
> 
> erfreuliche 8,6kg wiegt der gaul.
> die farbe nennt man übrigens "curry" - hier mal was zum appetit anregen:
> ...



geile Farbe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (29. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad  ,
Kannst Du bitte mal was darüber erzählen ? Was ist das für ein Rahmen...Hersteller, Preis ect.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2008)

Hach so schöne Rahmen gibts nur noch in Übersee 

Und für die Naben hasse ich dich 

@Ortanc: http://www.sycip.com/


----------



## jörgl (29. Februar 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> endlich isser fertig, deswegen fängt meine saison jetzt erst an, wird dafür aber etwas sauberer^^
> 
> erfreuliche 8,6kg wiegt der gaul.
> die farbe nennt man übrigens "curry" - hier mal was zum appetit anregen:
> ...



Das Rad ist so ziemlich das stylischste Rad, was hier seit langer Zeit mal wieder zu bewundern ist. Technisch genial, mit optischen Spielereien wie das Duo Sattelstütze und Vorbau/Steuersatzkombi, die perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Die untere Schale hätte ich zwar auch in silber genommen, ist aber egal. Auch hätte ich eine farblich auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Stahlgabel gewählt.

Bitte noch die Kontaktstellen der Nokonzüge mit dem Rahmen (Hinterbau, Sattelrohr, Steuerrohr) abkleben, sonst sind da binnen kürzester Zeit üble Scheuerstellen vorhanden.

Tolles Rad!


----------



## jaja (29. Februar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist toll, der Rest..naja...ich hätte es anders aufgebaut.


----------



## müsing (1. März 2008)

@felixthewolf: hammer 

selten so ein schönes rad gesehen.

mit den reifen wirst du nicht viel spass haben


----------



## RobBj123 (1. März 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> mit den reifen wirst du nicht viel spass haben



Einspruch! Ich finde, das ist ein super Allroundreifen am Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (1. März 2008)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Einspruch! Ich finde, das ist ein super Allroundreifen am Crosser.



ausspruch! ich nicht!

habe den challenge grifo im vergleich getestet auf unterschiedlichen böden, u.a. auch auf schmierigen untergrund. das war ein richtiges aha-erlebnis. 

aber jeder darf ja das fahren, was er möchte


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2008)

@felixthewolf: 
 super!
 toller rahmen
 mit disc!!
 so muss es sein



 das ist noch einer aus stahl auf mass 
von Erickson Cycles
der besitzer( etschy) ist ein riese


----------



## cluso (1. März 2008)

@Felix


einfach Oberklasse. 

Hast schon ein sehr gutes Händchen für schöne zeitlose Aufbauten.
Hat der Rahmen normale 135 Einbaubreite oder hast du kurze Anschläge für die superben Kingnaben verbaut?

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## felixthewolf (1. März 2008)

hi

danke fürs lob und natürlich auch für de kritik.

der rahmen ist ein sycip cross dresser in costum-ausführung.
ich habe ihn gebraucht gekauft, glücklicherweise hat ihn jmd anderes genau so bauen lassen, wie ich ihn hätte bauen lassen, dann aber festgestellt, dass er ihm zu klein ist.
das war meine chance und ich hab zugegriffen.

der rahmen hat nahezu die normale geo, scheint nur ein klein wenig aggresiver zu sein.
das besondere ist die disc-only-option und der dazugehörige hinterbau mit 135mm.
dazu kommt noch dass keine umwerfermontage vorgesehen ist. durch den fehlenden zuganschlag für den umwerfer werden schaltzug und bremse paralel auf dem oberrohr weit ab von dreckbeschuss geführt.

die verschiedenen steuersatzschalen sind tatsächlich als stilmitte gewählt. die silberne satteklemme musste als optische gegengewicht zur gabel sein, auf dieser horizontalen folgt dann eben auch der silberne steuersatz oben. unten schwarz, weil es sinst mit der polierten gabelkrone zu viel gewurden wäre.
die nokons dann auch noch zu den anschlägen silber zu fädeln war mehr so ein experiment und wurde dann als gut befunden.
bei laufradsatz ärgere ich mich ein wenig, nicht doch silberne nippel verwendet zu haben.

gruss, felix


----------



## aegluke (1. März 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> ausspruch! ich nicht!
> 
> habe den challenge grifo im vergleich getestet auf unterschiedlichen böden, u.a. auch auf schmierigen untergrund. das war ein richtiges aha-erlebnis.
> 
> aber jeder darf ja das fahren, was er möchte



Dafür kriegt man für das gleiche Geld aber 2 Sätze Reifen - und ja, ich fahre im Gelände auch Challenge und will auf keinen Fall mehr zurück zum RacingRalph


----------



## evilrogi (1. März 2008)

@felix: obergeiler Crosser, Hammer¨!!!!


----------



## Drikkes (8. März 2008)

Neulich hatte ein Kumpel Geburtstag. Wir haben zusammengelegt und ihm noch ein wenig Geld aus der Tasche gezogen. Das Geschenk war dann diese Gazelle.

Zusätzlich gabs noch weisse BMX-Pedale, 'ne Chrom-Klingel von Gazelle und ein wenig LED-Licht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem kostengünstigen Ergebnis.

Dirk


----------



## Kati (12. März 2008)

Hier mein Radl, so wie ich letzte Saison unterwegs war:



Rahmen Alan Cross Ultral + Gabel 4ZA Phyton + Schaltung Dura Ace + Kurbel FSA Carbon Pro ISIS + Tektro Mini-V + LRS Easton Ascent + Reifen Tufo Clincher + Guizzo Anbauteile + Kleinteile = 8,0kg

Das Design ist von LeMond inspiriert. Leider hat das Werbestudio den Aufkleber auf dem Sitzrohr auf der Antriebsseite falschrum geklebt.

Für nächste Saison sind noch Gewichteinsparungen bei Lenker, Vorbau und Umwerfer geplant.


----------



## realbiker (14. März 2008)

Drikkes schrieb:


> Neulich hatte ein Kumpel Geburtstag. Wir haben zusammengelegt und ihm noch ein wenig Geld aus der Tasche gezogen. Das Geschenk war dann diese Gazelle.
> 
> Zusätzlich gabs noch weisse BMX-Pedale, 'ne Chrom-Klingel von Gazelle und ein wenig LED-Licht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem kostengünstigen Ergebnis.
> 
> Dirk




Sehr lecker - woher ist denn der Rahmen ... der ist ja ein Traum


----------



## HAL-9000 (15. März 2008)

Sehr chic!

Ich bin auch immer ganz neidisch wenn hier & da die Crossgazellen gepostet werden.

Wenn mir mal solch eine Grazie in 60cm vor die Flinte läuft muss ich glaub' ich zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (16. März 2008)

[


----------



## chriiss (16. März 2008)

Unglaublich schön!


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2008)

so, jetzt endlich auch mal mit ordentlichen fotos:
(modem-user keep away!)


































gruss, felix


----------



## aegluke (16. März 2008)

Saubere Crosser waren mir schon immer suspekt . So sieht so ein Rad vernünftig aus:


----------



## Drikkes (17. März 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


> Sehr lecker - woher ist denn der Rahmen ... der ist ja ein Traum




Moin,

den Rahmen habe ich aus Rotterdam. Stand da im Bikemarkt. Der Rest ist neu. 

Grüsse,

Dirk


----------



## badboy-rudi (6. April 2008)

So, hier ist mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk im Einsatz


----------



## müsing (7. April 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> So, hier ist mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk im Einsatz



hübsches rad.

ist das unterhalb blankenstein?


----------



## badboy-rudi (7. April 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> hübsches rad.
> 
> ist das unterhalb blankenstein?



Knapp dran. 
Ich bin oberhalb der Burg am "Eingang" zum Muttental.
An der Burg rein und dann rechts Richtung Kemnader Stausee.


----------



## müsing (7. April 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Knapp dran.
> Ich bin oberhalb der Burg am "Eingang" zum Muttental.
> An der Burg rein und dann rechts Richtung Kemnader Stausee.



total ot: vertust du dich vielleicht? meinst du die ruine hardenstein? blankenstein ist ja relativ weit weg vom muttental.

anyway, wir sollten uns mal zum crossen treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (7. April 2008)

Stimmt- ich habs verwechselt.
Burg Hardenstein ist die richtige Antwort.
Blankenstein ist mehr Richtung Hattingen.
Wir können gerne zusammen fahren. Du bist ja mit Eric (Ejpres) in Kontakt wie ich im Tour-Forum gesehen habe.
Wäre ja sein Dorney-Revier in planbares Ziel. Alternativ halt Muttental.


----------



## müsing (7. April 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Stimmt- ich habs verwechselt.
> Burg Hardenstein ist die richtige Antwort.
> Blankenstein ist mehr Richtung Hattingen.
> Wir können gerne zusammen fahren. Du bist ja mit Eric (Ejpres) in Kontakt wie ich im Tour-Forum gesehen habe.
> Wäre ja sein Dorney-Revier in planbares Ziel. Alternativ halt Muttental.



lass uns mal im tour-forum-fred weiter schreiben.


----------



## tonicbikes (8. April 2008)

Super Geil


----------



## Deleted28419 (26. April 2008)

Damit der Felix nicht so allein in Dresden rum-querfeldeien muss, habe ich meinen Pseudo Crosser zerlegt und die Teile an einen richtigen Querfeldeinrahmen geworfen und folgendes kam dabei raus.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26. April 2008)

Sieht nach 'ner Menge Spass aus...Glückwunsch!

Ist das der 59er? Magst Du mir verraten wie groß Du bist bzw. Schrittlänge!

Cheers...

Hal


----------



## jörgl (3. Mai 2008)

Was für ein Wetterchen heute..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Mai 2008)

Langsam wird mir der Mund richtig wässrig. Den Rahmen hab ich schon im Keller, aber der Rest...


----------



## olli (7. Mai 2008)

Nach kurzem MTB Intermezzo (hier im Flachland eher öde und lahm   ) und einigen Feldwegfahrten mit dem Renner (die mit aufgeschnittener Reifenflanke endeten), mußte es für die schnellen Runden am Abend auf gemischtem Terrain doch wieder ein Crosser sein. Nix dolles, billiger Rahmen von ebay, Restteile, 08/15-Ausstattung mit einigen MTB-Parts. Macht aber eine Menge Spaß, ist sehr kurz und sehr hart.


----------



## mad_borris (8. Mai 2008)

damit die Schönheit dieser Radgattung...?


----------



## olli (8. Mai 2008)

mad_borris schrieb:


> damit die Schönheit dieser Radgattung...?



Hoppla, die _*extreme Schönheit *_muss es heissen. Leider lassen sich Threadtitel nicht ändern, ich lasse es trotzdem hier stehen, so viel schlechter sind ja die anderen auch nicht.


----------



## hoshman (8. Mai 2008)

olli, lass dir nichts erzählen, wenn du nen ridley aufkleber aufs unterrohr gepackt hättest, wärn alle gleich mit freundentränen aufs klo zum pullern gerannt. nichts für ungut leute.


----------



## mad_borris (10. Mai 2008)

Ich bild mir auf mein (u.a) Ridley - nix ein !!!
Eher ein bischen auf´s Salsa.


----------



## einzel mac (16. Mai 2008)

Hier mein Cyclocross...

Lg
Florian

P.S.: Das Bild ist etwas unscharf, was an der doch recht starken Komprimierung und der Eile mit der es gemacht wurde liegt....


----------



## old_school (27. Mai 2008)

Cannondale Cyclocross 2005 





Für die schnelle Runde querfeldein 
__________
happy trails


----------



## crosswatz (27. Mai 2008)

schrecklich


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. Mai 2008)

magst Du eher klassisches?












werden mit Campa-Komponenten aufgebaut ... der grüne (Crosser) definitiv mit ner silbernen Veloce ... beim weißen (Randonneur) weiß ich noch nicht ob mit ner schwarzen Mirage oder doch lieber auch in silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (28. Mai 2008)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


>


 



 


 


 


E.


----------



## crosswatz (2. Juni 2008)

joah die sind schön


----------



## Johnny Rico (3. Juni 2008)

Mein Crosswind

Ist ne McEwan Custom-Lackierung. Gabel ist eine Python, gebremst wird mit Veloce Mini-Vs.

Hoffe, es gefällt. 











P.S.: Das Bike steht zum Verkauf (siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Juni 2008)

warum willst Du's verkaufen, wenn Du's so schön findest?

Die TOUR-Forums-Smileys gruseln mich.


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Juni 2008)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> warum willst Du's verkaufen, wenn Du's so schön findest?
> 
> Die TOUR-Forums-Smileys gruseln mich.



Wegen nicht-artgerechter Haltung und Zuwenig-Nutzung. Im Wald fahr ich lieber MTB, auf der Straße lieber Rennrad. Zum Crossen haben wir hier irgendwie die falsche Topografie. Im Münsterland oder Brandenburg hätt ich sicher mehr Spaß an dem Teil.

Die TF-Smileys kann man ja zur Not entfernen. Mir gefällts...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mir gefällts...



was ne schöne Gegend


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Juni 2008)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> was ne schöne Gegend



Das hab ich nur gepostet, um dich noch ein bisschen mit TF-Smileys zu qäulen. Wurde letzten Sommer am Stelvio aufgenommen.  

Ich wohne leider nicht in den Alpen sondern im Oberbergischen Land (östlich von Köln) am Rand zum Sauerland.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Das hab ich nur gepostet, um dich noch ein bisschen mit TF-Smileys zu qäulen. Wurde letzten Sommer am Stelvio aufgenommen.



welcher Smiley???


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Zweitcrosser, den ich schon seit ein paar Monaten habe. Die verbauten Teile sind aus meiner "Restekiste", also nicht so dolle, dafür ist die alte 8fach-Schaltung aber wenig anfällig. Das Rad befördert mich auch oft zur Arbeit, deswegen die unsportlichen Pedale.
http://www.pixum.de/int/img.php?u=w...=r4wz5dc01db172d7a143b97afaaff1a6&srcslaves=0

(Ähh, wie war das noch gleich mit großen Bildern einfügen    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Wegen nicht-artgerechter Haltung und Zuwenig-Nutzung. Im Wald fahr ich lieber MTB, auf der Straße lieber Rennrad. Zum Crossen haben wir hier irgendwie die falsche Topografie. Im Münsterland oder Brandenburg hätt ich sicher mehr Spaß an dem Teil.



In Brandenburg sicher nicht...da ist Sandwüste .


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juni 2008)

Hier ist mein, nun fertiger und nicht mehr jungfräulicher Crosser:


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Juni 2008)

Klasse, gefällt mir Super, die Mischung aus Klassiker und Moderne.
Kannst Du Naben, LRS und Bremsen Kombi mal rausrücken, da ich immer noch um einen Salsa Scandium Rahmen rumgeifere und ev. mal Disc aufbauen will.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo, die Details sind folgende:
LRS: XT disc, DT comp an DT TK7.1d mit 37er Smart Sam Sport
Bremsen: Avid BB 7 Road mit 105er STI und Jagwire Zügen und Hüllen, hinten muss ich versuchen die Reibung weiter zu senken, die Bremse hat eine etwas schlappe Rückstellfeder, das stört zwar nicht beim Fahren und Bremsen, der Zu schlackert aber etwas am OR.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Juni 2008)

Ist die Avid/XT Kombi mit Centerlock oder 6-Loch?
Und - sorry wenn schon mal gefragt - der Rahmen ist hinten für 135 mm Naben serienmäßig oder wurde etwas nachgeholfen?


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Juni 2008)

Carnifex schrieb:


> die Bremse hat eine etwas schlappe Rückstellfeder, das stört zwar nicht beim Fahren und Bremsen, der Zu schlackert aber etwas am OR.



hi! schönes bike.
nur der LRS ist ja mordsschwer^^

ich hab bei meinen BB7 eine etwas längere schraube zur federvorspannung eingesetzt. also 5mm länger, damit sitzt der zug schon deutlich straffer.

viel spass im dreck damit

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Juni 2008)

Der LRS ist schwer, wahrlich. Aber sehr robust soll er sein.
Das mit der Feder hört sich gut, gibt es da etwas besonderes zu berücksichtigen?


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Juni 2008)

einfach M4x10mm rausdrehen und M4x15mm reindrehen 

felix


----------



## Michelrichter (16. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mein Crosswind
> 
> Ist ne McEwan Custom-Lackierung. Gabel ist eine Python, gebremst wird mit Veloce Mini-Vs.
> 
> ...



 sehr schön!!!

Fast zu schade zum Verkaufen


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Juni 2008)

Fürs Archiv:





[/URL][/IMG]
Nach einem 24h Rennen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Juni 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> einfach M4x10mm rausdrehen und M4x15mm reindrehen
> 
> felix



Umph! Stand ja längere SCHRAUBE, ich hatte erst Feder gelesen.


----------



## kedo (18. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema:


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juni 2008)

die bmc rahmen haben einfach was...


----------



## frankie_four (22. Juni 2008)

BMC ist schon was schönes....wird aber wahrscheinlich weichen, obwohl es wirklich ein grandioses Gefühl ist


----------



## badboy-rudi (23. Juni 2008)

frankie_four schrieb:


> ....wird aber wahrscheinlich weichen, obwohl es wirklich ein grandioses Gefühl ist
> 
> Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## jörgl (23. Juni 2008)

Tja, weil es wohl einem anderen oder besseren Rad den Platz räumen soll. Oder es sind zu viele Räder im Stall.

Mein Cannondale-Rahmen wird auch, obwohl technisch und fahrdynamisch 1A, bis auf weiteres ausrangiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie_four (23. Juni 2008)

besser bei bmc?, da gibt es für mich nur noch den 2008er CX01 oder einen Speedvagen, oder ein guter Kompromiss, ein Pure Blood

Wie man vllt. auf den Bildern erkennen kann ist der Sattelstützenauszug ziemlich gering. Mit der Länge komme ich klar, nur nicht mit der Höhe...dass ist das Problem


----------



## andredomin (25. Juni 2008)

Moin,
das BMC gefällt mir auch, optisch. 
Wie man in der Preisklasse aber ein Oberrohr verbauen kann, das ein Schultern zur Qual macht, ist mir ein großes Rätsel. Fahren die Designer bei BMC auch mal selbst Rennen? Oder geht man davon aus, dass Ergonomie im Cross von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist?
André


----------



## mete (27. Juni 2008)




----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Juni 2008)

Ganz schick das Nox. Ist das eine Mirage Schaltung?


----------



## mete (27. Juni 2008)

Campa Xenon. Reicht aus für nen Crosser.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Campa Xenon. Reicht aus für nen Crosser.




Interessante Sichtweise für einen der Teile auf der Waage fotografiert.


Schönes Rad, die Gabel ähnelt ganz schön der Gabel am Rotwildcrosser.


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise für einen der Teile auf der Waage fotografiert.



Die Zeiten sind ja Gott sei Dank weitestgehend vorbei (Rückfälle seien mir hier und dort gestattet)...


----------



## CopyMaster (28. Juni 2008)

Ein Nox kann ich auch noch anbieten... 







Aufgebaut aus wenigen neuen und vielen Resteteilen, streng nach der Vorgabe, dass sich niemals 2 Teile des selben Herstellers direkt berühren dürfen. 

Ist mir auch FAST gelungen...


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Juli 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> streng nach der Vorgabe, dass sich niemals 2 Teile des selben Herstellers direkt berühren dürfen.


 
 Das ist ja mal eine geile Aufbauphilosophie. Die NOX-Rahmen gefallen mir nicht so wegen der Rohrverschlankungen, da tun mir die Augen weh. Was bringen die Kegel-Rohre eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (2. Juli 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine geile Aufbauphilosophie. Die NOX-Rahmen gefallen mir nicht so wegen der Rohrverschlankungen, da tun mir die Augen weh. Was bringen die Kegel-Rohre eigentlich?



Wenn der Rahmen hin ist, hast du prima Orgelpfeifen!!!


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Juli 2008)

> Was bringen die Kegel-Rohre eigentlich?



Sind das denn überhaupt Kegel-Rohre? Ich denke eher, daß sich der Querschnitt von Hochoval am Steuerrohr zu Queroval am Tretlager ändert.

Soll steifer sein, man kann grösseren Rohrquerschnitt wählen, lässt sich besser schweissen. Alles Hören-Sagen bzw. irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## kniff0 (2. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins. Noch nicht mal ´ne Woche alt


----------



## henniphant (6. Juli 2008)

So und hier einmal mein


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all,

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier so die richtige Kategorie ist, 
aber ich stell Euch einfach mal mein Bike einfach vor...

Wen die Geschichte rund um den Bau dieses Bikes interessiert, 
der kann ja einfach mal HIER schauen...

Ich wollt' mir einfach nur ein Bike bauen, um Abends nach 
Feierabend noch mal eine eine schnelle Runde zu drehen. 
Eher die Alltagstauglichkeit stand im Vordergrund, als das
reine Rennrad-Feeling... Aber seht selbst:






* Rahmen: Cross, Aluminium
* Farbe: Reinweiß mit Bluepearl im Klarlack
* Innenlager: XT-4Kant
* Kurbel: FSA Ergomo Carbon 53/39
* Pedale: Shimano SPD PDA530
* Gabel: Scor Captain Ahab SSL Alu 1 1/8" Disc IS 2000
* Steuersatz: Syncros Hardcore HCI
* Laufräder: Alu, Hohlkammer, geöst
* Reifen: vo/hi: Continental SportContact 32-622
* Naben: vo/hi: Felt Disc-Nabe / Shimano Alfine SG-S500 8-Gang
* Bremse: Magura Louise-Scheibenbremse
* Vorbau/Lenker: Ness Aero Carbon
* Griffe: Brave Connector Lock On
* Kettenspanner: Shimano Alfine
* Umwerfer: Shimano 105, FD-1056, Anlöt
* Kette: Shimano 105 10-fach
* Schalthebel: Shimano Alfine Tab-Shifter 2-fach/8-fach
* Sattelstütze: Carbon-Aero (200g)
* Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
* Flaschenhalter: 12K-Carbon (30g)
* Gewicht: 12,2 kg


Zum Vergrößern: auf's Bild klicken


----------



## controller2001 (11. Juli 2008)

Hier mein neuer Crosser von Rose:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (11. Juli 2008)

Das Rose sieht fantastisch aus. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## huxley (11. Juli 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mein Crosswind
> 
> Ist ne McEwan Custom-Lackierung. Gabel ist eine Python, gebremst wird mit Veloce Mini-Vs.
> 
> Hoffe, es gefällt.



Ich fahre nen Crossbow im selben Design. Frage mich gerade, ob ich mein Rad auch nochmal SO sauber bekomme... das sieht einfach extrem lecker aus (und wurde mit ner guten Cam fotografiert, schätze ich).


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Juli 2008)

> ich weiß nicht, ob das hier so die richtige Kategorie ist...


Ist sie nicht, damit gehörst du da hin.


----------



## nullvektor (14. Juli 2008)

hi
hier ist mein altes track 990  als crosser wiederbelebt.es ist zwar kein klassischer crossrahmen,aber ich tu mal einfach so als ist es einer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Christian Back (14. Juli 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> hi
> hier ist mein altes track 990  als crosser wiederbelebt.es ist zwar kein klassischer crossrahmen,aber ich tu mal einfach so als ist es einer.
> 
> 
> ...



Schön !!!
Mach´ ich mit meinem 98er Stevens vielleicht auch mal.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Juli 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> hi
> hier ist mein altes track 990 als crosser wiederbelebt.es ist zwar kein klassischer crossrahmen,aber ich tu mal einfach so als ist es einer.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich mag ja klassische Räder, die Trek Singletrack sahen/sehen im Originalzustand auch hübsch aus, aber dieses: Würg!!!
Hattest aber sicherlich Deine Gründe, es so aufzubauen und zu fahren.


----------



## karstb (16. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt auch eins. Fährt sich ganz schnieke.



Nur die Sache mit dem MTB-Umwerfer und der verrückten 24-38-46 Abstufung mit RR-STIs will nicht so recht klappen. Aber das wird schon noch.


----------



## sb-lümmel (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Im Anhang mein neues Spielzeug! Macht echt Laune....
Leider nur ein Handybild, dafür aber mit schöner Umgebung! ;-)
Gruß
eric
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/6/2/_/large/DSC00534.JPG


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Juli 2008)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Im Anhang mein neues Spielzeug! Macht echt Laune....
> Leider nur ein Handybild, dafür aber mit schöner Umgebung! ;-)
> Gruß
> ...


 
Schicket Ding! Wie fährt es sich so?


----------



## rabofrank (18. Juli 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch eins. Fährt sich ganz schnieke.
> 
> 
> 
> Nur die Sache mit dem MTB-Umwerfer und der verrückten 24-38-46 Abstufung mit RR-STIs will nicht so recht klappen. Aber das wird schon noch.



Gratuliere zu den Rad,sieht echt super aus,bis auf den Sattel der zu sehr nach vorne geneigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (18. Juli 2008)

Danke Danke!
Hab bisher keinen anderen Crosser gefahren, aber das Teil macht verdammt viel Laune. O.K., die Hände tun bei wirklich steinigen Bedingungen weh, aber sonst top! Beschleunigung und Handling sind erhaben! Hab schon überlegt, dass MTB zu verkaufen, aber mit sonem Crosser kann mans leider nicht so richtig berg runter krachen lassen! Aber für alles andere genial! Zumal die Avid B5 erstaunlich gut bremsen...
Prädikat empfehlenswert! ;-)
Gruß
eric


----------



## karstb (18. Juli 2008)

Tja, die Sattelstellung hat sich nach einiger Probiererei so als die beste herausgestellt. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass ich viel in Unterlenkerposition fahre. Nach vorne rutschen tu ich noch nicht.
Ãbrigens hat mich der ganze Hobel (inkl. Thomson StÃ¼tze, Thomson Vorbau, Race Face Next LP Kurbel, World Class Titan Innenlager, XTR Nabe, 105er Schaltung) dank ebay.de und ebay.com 550â¬ gekostet 
Liegt Ã¼brigens ganz knapp Ã¼ber 9kg.


----------



## badboy-rudi (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meiner im Einsatz im Hochgebirge.
Mit Großklockner.


----------



## toasted (23. Juli 2008)

Fährst du hinten Cantis vorne mini vs? welche cantis sind das? Ich überleg mir die avid shorty 6 zu holen. Weiß nur nicht wie es sich mit dem ruckeln verhält mit ner zornyc....


----------



## badboy-rudi (23. Juli 2008)

toasted schrieb:


> Fährst du hinten Cantis vorne mini vs? welche cantis sind das? Ich überleg mir die avid shorty 6 zu holen. Weiß nur nicht wie es sich mit dem ruckeln verhält mit ner zornyc....



Stimmt.
Ich hab erst Cantis vorn und hinten gehabt aber das Ruckeln an der Gabel ging auch mit genau eingestellten Belegen nicht weg.
Also zum Probieren vorn die Mini-V dran und ich bin zufrieden.
Auch in den Alpenabfahrten hatte ich keinerlei Probleme.
Da ich mir nach dem Sommer die Force dran schrauben werde, mach ich dann auch hinten die Mini-V dran.
Die einstellbaren Pipes an der Mini-V hab ich mir selbst zusammengebaut.

Für mich erste Wahl: Mini-V. Aus eigener Erfahrung und unabhängig davon, was hier gepostet wird.
Es sind übrigens Tektro vorn und hinten.


----------



## toasted (23. Juli 2008)

hm ok. Ich schwanke zwischen mini vs und avid shorty 6. 
Find die mini vs von tektro aber irgendwie "billig". Welche hast du den? rx-?
Mini ves gibtsnur von tektro und campa oder?


----------



## badboy-rudi (23. Juli 2008)

Die billigen von Tektro.
Reicht.


----------



## hoshman (26. Juli 2008)




----------



## Deleted28419 (26. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir! Aber mach bitte die Kette ab, ich habe sie nach 500km wegschmeissen können, die längt sich ohne Ende und knarzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (3. August 2008)

Auferstanden als Alltagsschlampe 

http://[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/13351]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Don Trailo (3. August 2008)

@jörgl
das einzige kanonenrohr das mir gefällt 
die rote farbe , silbrige parts und disc !
sehr lecker


----------



## St.John (3. August 2008)

@jörgl
Der Crosser gefällt mir! Sehr schön!
Muss man bei den mechanischen Disks eigentlich irgendwas umbauen, oder past der Hebelweg der STIs?


----------



## schnellejugend (3. August 2008)

Wenn man die Roadversion hat passt es vom Hebelweg.


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2008)




----------



## SusidieRadlerin (7. September 2008)

Mei Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SusidieRadlerin (7. September 2008)

Da war es noch Nagelneu. Was sagt ihr zu meinem Crosser?


----------



## SXHC (7. September 2008)

@susi:

ich sag mal mir gefällt es...aber ich bin befangen


----------



## _stalker_ (7. September 2008)

Also die Reifen finde ich definitiv schon mal gut 

Und 2 mal kurz hintereinander posten finde ich auch gut:


----------



## swe68 (13. September 2008)

Susi, mir gefällt es. Auch wenn ich seit heute ebenfalls befangen bin  Bild von meinem Merida-Crosser folgt.


----------



## Pharell (26. September 2008)

*Tag Freunde des Crosssports*

_Muss dringend eine Frage loswerden...._

Will mir nen Crosser holen, von Red Bull, aktuelles Modell.
Meine Daten: 182cm und Beinlänge ist um die 84-85cm.

Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen ums richtig krachen zu lassen?

Da das hier nen Album is, kommen Bilder demnächst rein...

Vielen Dank


----------



## SXHC (26. September 2008)

Pharell schrieb:


> *Tag Freunde des Crosssports*
> 
> _Muss dringend eine Frage loswerden...._
> 
> ...



Kaufberatung gehört hier aber nicht unbedingt rein...

google doch mal schrittlänge...da gibt es eine menge tools die dir sagen welche rahmenhöhe passen sollte und der rest ist dann eh gefühl...bei mir hatts gepasst ich fühl mcih wohl auf dem crosser....


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Lucky-Racer (9. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein alter Bock?

Gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja, hässlich wie die Nacht. Aber was mich mehr stört, es fährt nichtmal besser wies aussieht... Ich glaub ich versteh jetzt wieso man bei nem Crossrennen mehr läuft als fährt. Aber gut, damit ihr euch noch ein wenig an der Schönheit dieses Rades erfreuen könnt hab ich hier noch ein paar Bilder:














Heut Abend beim Nightride hab ich dann aber doch den linken RacingRalph vorgezogen. Viel besser!


----------



## Lucky-Racer (10. Oktober 2008)

Wäre bestimmt eine tolle Aussicht von der Bank. Wenn nur nicht dieser
Bock im wege stehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find das Rad geil, könnt sagen was ihr wollt! 

MfG
Levent


----------



## schuldti (15. Oktober 2008)

Für diese Saison gab es auch mal was Neues. 









schuldti


----------



## Traktorfahrer (15. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## roamer (15. Oktober 2008)

schuldti schrieb:


> Für diese Saison gab es auch mal was Neues.
> schuldti



Biste damit in Dassow gefahren?


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2008)

Es macht doch Spaß...


----------



## schuldti (17. Oktober 2008)

falle schrieb:


> schuldti ...gefällt und dann noch mono



Danke  Ich fahre seit drei Jahren nur noch Mono. Passt am besten zu meinem Fahrstil. Vorne 42, hinten 12-27.



roamer schrieb:


> Biste damit in Dassow gefahren?



Ich war zwar in Dassow, bin aber nicht mitgefahren. Habe nen Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk, damit kann ich im Moment nur Straße fahren. In drei Wochen geht es wieder ins Gelände. Dann ist auch das zweite Rad fertig.


----------



## kingofdirt (18. Oktober 2008)

so nun ist meins auch fertig *freu*

ist erstmal haupsächlich aus Teilen aufgebaut die vorhanden waren.


----------



## Litespeed 73 (18. Oktober 2008)

Meins:


----------



## toasted (18. Oktober 2008)

@king of dirt: ist das die neue 105 kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (19. Oktober 2008)

ja ist neue, oder eigentlich ja schon aktuelle. fand die wg der farbe recht schick. war heut die erste runde mit dem rad unterwegs. macht echt spass!


----------



## Duffy71 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meins.......


----------



## Traktorfahrer (20. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Runningblacky (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Duffy71 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin relativ neu in der Crosser-Szene. Mir ist aufgefallen das immer mehr Crossräder diese Mini-V-Brakes montiert haben. Würde das an meinem Bike auch funktionieren (Sram Rival) und würde dann dieses nervige Bremsstottern aufhören? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Oktober 2008)

A) SChönes Rad, wenn der Spacerturm nicht wäre
B) Mit Mini V Brake hat es bei fast allen aufgehört zu stottern. Ich lass meins auch demnächst umbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OCCP (21. Oktober 2008)

Meins.....


----------



## Duffy71 (21. Oktober 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> A) SChönes Rad, wenn der Spacerturm nicht wäre
> B) Mit Mini V Brake hat es bei fast allen aufgehört zu stottern. Ich lass meins auch demnächst umbauen!



Wenn ich mal die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe kommt der Spacerturm weg. Ich fahre erst seit ein paar Wochen Cross und bin noch am Experimentieren.


----------



## Karwendelfuchs (22. Oktober 2008)

@Duffy71:

Schönes Teil, lass bei Zeiten mal hören, wie sich denn der Laufradsatz schlägt, sieht ja ziemlich filigran aus


----------



## Bazooka (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## karstb (26. Oktober 2008)

Was sind das für Pedale? Wieso machst du nicht vorne und hinten kleinere Kettenblätter/eine kleinere (fein abgestuftere) Kassette drauf?
Ansonsten optisch stimmig bis hin zu den roten Bremsbelägen ;-)
Mit dem Lenker und der Bremsgriffposition würde ich beim Crosser nie klarkommen, aber wer`s kann...


----------



## Bazooka (26. Oktober 2008)

Fahre vorn 52-39 und hinten 12-32, das passt eigentlich ganz gut. Muss dazu sagen, dass das ein totales low-budget-projekt ist. Das ganze Rad hat so wie es da steht 150â¬ gekostet, den Rahmen hatte ich allerdings noch.

Den Lenker hab ich mittlerweile etwas nach oben gedreht, das war ein Foto von der allersten Fahrt heute morgen. 

Die Pedale sind relativ grosse SPD-Pedale von Point. Die sind trotz allem relativ leicht und lassen sich zur Not auch noch mit normalen Schuhen fahren.


----------



## Lucky-Racer (5. November 2008)

Hier meiner


----------



## aegluke (5. November 2008)

Perfektes Foto - genau darum fahre ich Quer


----------



## Traktorfahrer (6. November 2008)

.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. November 2008)

falle schrieb:


> olli mach mal büdde mehr und grösse fotos
> mfg falle


 
Kannst Dir doch auf seiner Seite anschauen oder hat das auf dem Bild dargestellte Bike einen speziellen Aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (7. November 2008)

Kurz vor der Fertigstellung mit Teilen aus der heimatlichen Grabbelkiste:


----------



## KoNFloZius (7. November 2008)

schönes Teil! gefällt mir sehr gut!
Welche Hinterbaubreite hat der Rahmen? 
Und welche Naben hast du verwendet?

Grüße,
Konflozius


----------



## aegluke (7. November 2008)

Sehr hübsch.

Gibt es den übermorgen auf der Rennstrecke zu sehen?


----------



## stubenhocker (7. November 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch.
> 
> Gibt es den übermorgen auf der Rennstrecke zu sehen?


 
War so geplant, leider sind seit heute Morgen unsere Kinder und meine Frau krank; kann also sein, das ich zu Hause Krankenschwester spielen muss . Aber mal sehn, bis Sonntag sinds ja noch ein paar Stunden.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. November 2008)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> schönes Teil! gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Welche Hinterbaubreite hat der Rahmen?
> Und welche Naben hast du verwendet?


 
Hinterbaubreite weiß ich nicht, die 5mm Differenz zwischen MTB- und Road-Naben bekommt man immer auseinandergezogen bzw. zusammengedrückt. Naben sind irgendwelche von Ritchey, der LRS stand noch im Schuppen rum .


----------



## Adrenalino (8. November 2008)

Hat zwar nicht unbedingt die typische Cross-Geometrie aber es ist meins 

Und über Schönheit lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, oder?


----------



## phil_rad (9. November 2008)

Nice bike Michael! Fährst du auch cross rennen damit? 
gruß
phil


----------



## Adrenalino (9. November 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Nice bike Michael! Fährst du auch cross rennen damit?
> gruß
> phil



Hi Phil,

no way! Cross Rennen sind mir zu anstrengend, dann lieber Langstrecke beim Keiler


----------



## singlestoph (9. November 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157608476610309/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (9. November 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, was das für Reifen sind? Drahtreifen?

Ansonsten finde ich die Stiefel bemerkenswert häßlich....


----------



## RobBj123 (9. November 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, was das für Reifen sind? Drahtreifen?



Das sind Schlauchreifen von Dugast.


----------



## Diggler (11. November 2008)

Kona und Quantec






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## St.John (11. November 2008)

Schönes Kona!
Seit wann sind denn die Quantecs geslopt? Oder ist das der 51er Rahmen?


----------



## Diggler (11. November 2008)

St.John schrieb:


> Schönes Kona!
> Seit wann sind denn die Quantecs geslopt? Oder ist das der 51er Rahmen?


Das Quantec ist das Rad meiner Freundin, ist ein 51er. Seit sie das hat ist sie ganz schön schnell


----------



## mario74 (11. November 2008)

Noch nicht ganz fertig und leider schon hier:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=151994


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (24. November 2008)




----------



## realbiker (25. November 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Fertigstellung mit Teilen aus der heimatlichen Grabbelkiste:



Von so einem Träum ich schon mein halbes Leben lang ... echt geil


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2008)

simon zahner's fahrräder

plastik






scandium

dafür mit plastik bremschalthebeln






















die scottdinger vom junior-frischknecht


----------



## elmar schrauth (26. November 2008)

ist das wirklich ein scandium ?
 sieht aus wie der neue slr von quantec ,die ja verwandt mit price sind .
trotzdem sauleicht


----------



## singlestoph (26. November 2008)

simon hats gesagt, was immer schlussendlich scandium-alu genau ist...


----------



## stubenhocker (26. November 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


> Von so einem Träum ich schon mein halbes Leben lang ... echt geil


 

Hab auch ein paar Jahre nach gesucht und dann relativ günstig im Top-Zustand bekommen. So wie auf dem Bild ist es fast fahrfertig, einige Teile werden aber noch getauscht.


----------



## mete (30. November 2008)




----------



## badboy-rudi (30. November 2008)

Ich habs im Tour-Forum schon gesehen und kann nur sagen:
Schick schick.
Schönes Teil.


----------



## phil_rad (30. November 2008)

@Mete, 
Sauber! Schones teil! Was ist das für'n marke?


----------



## SXHC (30. November 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> @Mete,
> Sauber! Schones teil! Was ist das für'n marke?



sieht wohl aus wie Marke "Eigenbau"  

aber auf dem Rahmen steht ja auch noch "Braindead"

?????

bis auf die Scheiben-beschleunigungsverzögerer ein nettes Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenbock (30. November 2008)

Ein Blick in das Fotoalbum sollte das Rätsel lüften.


----------



## mete (30. November 2008)

Ist ein Nox Crossfire, an dem ich herumgesägt habe.


----------



## natty_dread (1. Dezember 2008)

Endlich fertig und noch jungfräulich...


----------



## tobibikes (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe es gefällt!?


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. Dezember 2008)

schönes rad !
welche gabel ist drin ?
gabelgewicht ?
rahmengewicht`? 
gesamtgewicht 
teileliste ?


----------



## tobibikes (25. Dezember 2008)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> schönes rad !
> welche gabel ist drin ?
> gabelgewicht ?
> rahmengewicht`?
> ...



Gabel ist aus einem Cannondale Bad Boy 650. Passt perfekt und ist noch recht leicht und sehr steif. Eigentlich sollte eine Wound-Up rein, aber der Preis ist einfach zu heftig. Außerdem ist mir eine Carbongabel bei Scheibenbremse doch etwas zu heikel.

Der Rahmen wiegt 1442 gr. inkl. Zuganschläge. Unter- und Oberrohr verändern den Querschnitt von rund auf oval bzw. eckig. Rahmen ist schön steif und fährt sich sehr gut.

Gesamtgewicht sollte so zwischen 8,5 - 8,7kg liegen.

Teileliste:

Rahmen	EVERTI Odyssey Titan, Gr.L
Sattelklemmung	Scape AL
Gabel	Cannondale BadBoy650, AL
Steuersatz	Chris King
Ahead Kappe	Syntace
Spacer	Alu
Vorbau	Syntace F99 120mm
Lenkerband	Cork Ribbon
Lenker	Syntace Racelite 7075
Sattelstütze	Thomson Elite 31.6
Sattel	SLR Carbonio
Brems- / Schalthebel	Sram Force
Bremse VR	Avid Ball Bearing 7 Road, silber/VR 160 mm
Bremsscheibe VR	Aligator Windcutter Ø 160
Bremse HR	Avid Ball Bearing 7 Road, silber/HR 140 mm 
Bremsscheibe HR	Aligator Windcutter Ø 140 
Kette	Shimano Dura Ace 10fach
VR komplett	Chris King ISO disc 32loch,
Velocity VXC, Sapim CXRay mit Al-Nippel
HR komplett	Chris King ISO disc 32loch,
Velocity VXC, Sapim CX-Ray mit Al-Nippel
Schnellspanner	Tune
Reifen HR	Michelin Cyclocross Mud2
Schlauch HR	Schwalbe Schlauch Nr 18 extra light
Reifen VR	Michelin Cyclocross Mud2
Schlauch VR	Schwalbe Schlauch Nr 18 extra light
Kurbel	SRAM Force 175mm
Innenlager	SRAM Force
Kettenblatt	TA Alize, silber/40 Zähne
Kettenblattschrauben	Gebhardt 15mm + Al-Scheiben
Monoschienen	by Felix the Wolf - AL
Schaltwerk	SRAM Force
Kassette	Dura Ace 10fach 12-27
Schalt- / Bremszüge	Nokon
Pedale	Shimano PD-M970


----------



## ralfathome (25. Dezember 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gefällt!?


Ja!! Tut es. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

öhm hab ich noch nicht oder?

mein recyclingalubomber

der rahmen musste geschweisst werden ein riss am steuerrohr und am rand der delle im oberrohr

der rahmen ist jetzt geschweisst noch etwa ein halbes jahr rumgelegen, zum verschleiffen der zweiten schweissnaht und  lackieren fehlte dann die zeit

so kann man mal testen obs hält , wenn nicht kann ich mir die kohle fürs lackieren auch sparen

aufbau eine mischung aus gebrauchten klassischen und fast neuen bunten teilen und dem was noch so rumlag






















der rahmen kommt von bianchi


----------



## Papa Mario (26. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der rahmen kommt von bianchi



Wusste garnicht, daß es von Bianchi so schöne Rahmen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

campione celestehat ein grosses crossteam in der schweiz und verkauft viel bianchi im shop

die rahmen sehen sehr ähnlich wie der evo 4 (oder wars der evo3)
nur hat der hier kein steuerrohr für integrierte steuersätze 
der rahmen ist ein paar jahre alt hat noch 1" steuerrohr

ich denke wenn man bei bianchi genügend rahmen bestellt machen die auch crossbikes , sie bieten ja auch einzelne rahmen auf mass an ....


----------



## roamer (28. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man bei bianchi genügend rahmen bestellt machen die auch crossbikes , sie bieten ja auch einzelne rahmen auf mass an ....




Warum so ein Aufwand?
Die verkaufen auch dir gerne einzelne Crosser.
Haben sie nämlich serienmässig im Angebot.


----------



## Altitude (31. Dezember 2008)

hier noch meiner:





(Ritchey break/away Crosser - Foddo: an der Ostsee)


----------



## singlestoph (31. Dezember 2008)

roamer schrieb:


> Warum so ein Aufwand?
> Die verkaufen auch dir gerne einzelne Crosser.
> Haben sie nämlich serienmässig im Angebot.



bianchi usa .....

und ganz das selbe ist das dann auch nicht
der den ich hab ist erstens leicht und zweitens handmade in italy (od das zweite wirklich eine rolle spielt??? )
und vor allem viel schöner 

carbon einkleben find ich nicht hübsch und meist macht es auch technisch und gewichtsmässig keinen sinn
wenn man das geld und den technischen aufwand in eine schön leichte toll konifizierte kettenstrebe investieren würde hätte man auf djeden fall auch einen leichteren undbequemeren rahmen .... sofern man das will

s


----------



## Hotas (2. Januar 2009)

Auch ich konnte mich dem "Trendsport" (Zitat eines Bekannten) nicht länger entziehen und muß sagen: es macht Spaß!


----------



## Stefan H (18. Januar 2009)

..auch sehr schön!
Hier mal die Neuauflage des Ibis Hakkalügi´s für 2009 in Carbon. 
Man beachte den `handjob`-zuganschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotas (18. Januar 2009)

Hotas schrieb:


> Auch ich konnte mich dem "Trendsport" (Zitat eines Bekannten) nicht länger entziehen und muß sagen: es macht Spaß!



Wieder mit Bild:


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Januar 2009)

Stefan H schrieb:


> ..auch sehr schön!
> Hier mal die Neuauflage des Ibis Hakkalügi´s für 2009 in Carbon.
> Man beachte den `handjob`-zuganschlag



gerade der wunderschöne cable hanger müsste m.e. viel höher befrestigt sein .

leider gibt es solch verliebte details viel zu selten .


----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

Meins mal.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2009)

moin, ein zweites Mal das BMC


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2009)

Stefan H schrieb:


> ..auch sehr schön!
> Hier mal die Neuauflage des Ibis Hakkalügi´s für 2009 in Carbon.
> Man beachte den `handjob`-zuganschlag



schön wie in alten zeiten!


----------



## corfrimor (29. Januar 2009)

@ Altitude

Das Ritchey ist geil!


----------



## Padde131 (6. Februar 2009)

Hab heute Rahmen und Gabel bekommen, aufbau fängt nun an. 
Warte noch auf Teile Laufradsatz und Komplette Schaltung fehlt noch. (STI Hebel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer)


----------



## Padde131 (16. Februar 2009)

Nox Crossfire im Aufbau. 
Rahmen: Nox Crossfire 
Gabel: Nox Carbon 
Steuersatz: Keil rot elox. 
Vorbau: XLC Pro wet white 
Lenker: CLX Carbon Composite 
STI Schalt/Bremshebel: Campagnolo Veloce 
Schaltwer, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette: Campgnolo Veloce 
Laufradsatz: Wheelsbike WB 1000 
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 
Kurbel: FSA Pro Carbon 
Tretlager: FSA Platinum Pro Titan 
Sattelstütze XLC Carbon 
Sattel: Selle Monte Grappa Blade RS 
Lenkerband Weiß 
Bremsen: XLC Mini-V 
Pedale: Crankbrothers Eggbeater


----------



## ralfathome (16. Februar 2009)

moin,
sehr schönes Gesamtbild!

Ist das Lenkerband nicht etwas kurz? Da werden die Züge ganz schön klappern.

Viel Spaß mit dem Nox
Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## passelack (20. Februar 2009)

Mein Crosser. Schwarz und geil.







Quantec Race CC / Kuota Alu-Carbon

Cane Creek Satz

Smica Vorbau mit Titan Schrauben

3TTT More Carbon Lenker

105 STI

Easton EC 70 Stütze

Flite Carbon

RX-5 mit Elmars-Kit

Dura-Ace FC-7701

Eggbeater mit Titan-Achse

XTR-Werk, getuned

105er Werfer, getuned

Novatec Naben mit Mavic Sub Reflex und Tune Spannern

XTR-Titan Kassette

Dura-Ace Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

super schön
 auch das blau... da wird man doch wieder zum kind im mann
 toll!
 sicher nicht das leichteste , aber robust und langlebig


----------



## Kittie (25. Februar 2009)

@_stalker_
Hi, da ich so ziemlich dasselbe fahre, habe ich mal ne Frage. Was für ne Übersetzung hast du gewählt? Ich bin mit 42x16 irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Und wie ist das Verhältnis von Straße -Gelände bei dir, damit ich es besser abschätzen kann.
Danke dir.


----------



## Herrjenzen (7. März 2009)

So das Monster wäre jetzt fertig


----------



## natty_dread (7. März 2009)

Nicht gerade übermäßig schön, aber hochinteressant!


----------



## Herrjenzen (7. März 2009)

Tja ist ja auch das Biest und nicht die Schöne!!!!!!


----------



## bofh (7. März 2009)

Herrjenzen schrieb:


> Tja ist ja auch das Biest und nicht die Schöne!!!!!!


Fyi: Hier geht es um schöne Querfeldeinräder.

E.


----------



## badboy-rudi (7. März 2009)

Viel wichtiger: Hier geht es um Cyclocross.
Und das ist keins.
Grundsätzlich sieht es aber nicht schlecht aus, gehört hier aber nicht hin.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. März 2009)

Ich finde 29er ja ganz interessant, das gezeigte mit der enormen Lenkerüberhöhung finde ich allerdings .... äh... gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herrjenzen (8. März 2009)

nebenher besitze ich auch noch einen Cube Crosser und im direkten Vergleich hat beides sein für und wieder. Die Definition von CX ist ja nicht an dem Reifenumfang festgemacht, Stahlrahmen mit Dropbars waren und sind im Breitensportcross keine Seltenheit (wenn auch nicht hier zu Lande). Und glaubt mit bei passender Strecke sorgt das Gezeigte für nen Dauergrinsen....

Der Lenker gehört so, da man nur am Unterlenker greift. Ich kann aber keine Verschlechterung der Fahreigenschaften feststellen.


----------



## badboy-rudi (8. März 2009)

Herrjenzen schrieb:


> nebenher besitze ich auch noch einen Cube Crosser und im direkten Vergleich hat beides sein für und wieder. Die Definition von CX ist ja nicht an dem Reifenumfang festgemacht, Stahlrahmen mit Dropbars waren und sind im Breitensportcross keine Seltenheit (wenn auch nicht hier zu Lande). Und glaubt mit bei passender Strecke sorgt das Gezeigte für nen Dauergrinsen....
> 
> Der Lenker gehört so, da man nur am Unterlenker greift. Ich kann aber keine Verschlechterung der Fahreigenschaften feststellen.



Es gibt Cross und Cyclocross.
Letzteres lässt kaum Spielraum in der Definiton, wie ein Cyclocrosser auszusehen hat.


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2009)

Fertig für die Straßensaison:









Robert


----------



## müsing (18. März 2009)

hier meins für die nächste saison (auch für die strassensaison)


----------



## oldboy2 (21. März 2009)

Wird gerade aufgebaut, für Beschreibung Doppelklick auf das erste Foto.
Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich nach Fertigstellung ein Photo einstellen .

oldboy 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/309355]
	
[/URL]


----------



## müsing (22. März 2009)

zeig mal, zeig mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldboy2 (22. März 2009)

Hallo Crosser Fans,

es gibt erste Ergebnisse. Die Familie hat mir heute 2 h "Freizeit im Schrauberkeller" genehmigt. Die zeitintensiven Arbeiten habe ich erledigt.
Tretlagergehäuse Gewinde nachgeschnitten und Token Innenlager montiert. Außerdem Lagerschalenmontage vorbereitet(20 min. geschmirgelt) und Schalen mit Hilfswerkzeug(Gewindestange M10, Unterlegscheiben u. Gummi) eingepreßt. Easton Gabel montiert.

Nächste Woche Maloche und am kommenden WE erfolgt die Endmontage.
Außer Carbongabel kürzen steht ja nur noch "Feinarbeit" an. Ist ein tolles Gefühl nur Neuteile zu verbauen und so sauber...

Oldboy






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chkdsk111 (23. März 2009)

Schön soweit... 

was ist denn das für eine Kurbellänge?

Gruss chkdsk111


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Fertig für die Straßensaison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 beziehung wieder intakt??


----------



## FalloutBoy (23. März 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Fertig für die Straßensaison:
> 
> (...Nice Pics)
> 
> Robert



Hey, das sieht nach Malle aus. Wie war das Wetter dort ? Ich flüchte am Freitag vor dem HHer Regen dahin


----------



## cluso (23. März 2009)

@Catsoft

Tut mir leid, aber der Funke will nicht überspingen bei mir.

Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber der Rest der Anbauteile sieht für mich eher nach "schnell schnell der Bock muss fertig werden."

Die Kurbel ist einfach nur grottig (ich darf das sagen bin selber so ein Ding gefahren).

Die Bremsen finde ich "billig" und nicht zum Rahmen/Rad passend.

Und die farbigen Reifen gehen gar nicht.... 

Entschuldigung für die Worte. Sieh es bitte nicht als Angriff sondern als wohlmeinde Kritik an.

Gruß

C.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

in der tat das war nicht catsoft`s tag ,er kanns besser


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2009)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Hey, das sieht nach Malle aus. Wie war das Wetter dort ? Ich flüchte am Freitag vor dem HHer Regen dahin



Moin!
Jo, das ist Malle. Hier ist es trocken und sonnig. Bei 15-20 Grad läßt es sich gut rollen 

Robert

P.S.: Ich hatte das Rad mit schwarzen Ultremos und FRM Mini-V´s aufgebaut. Ging gar nicht!! Einfach nur trostlos :kotz:


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> beziehung wieder intakt??




Ja, soweit. Die Kurbel ist ein Zugeständnis an die zu dicken Kettenstreben. Die geplante Chorus passt nicht vorbei  Ansonsten ist der Verarbeitung über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## vattim (27. März 2009)

Dann stell ich meinen Crosser auch mal ein. Müsing lite crozzroad.


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. März 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> Dann stell ich meinen Crosser auch mal ein. Müsing lite crozzroad.



kämpfende neger im eisenbahntunnel?
Nimm doch mal einen hellen hintergrund und poste neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (28. März 2009)

Besser? Hab momentan kein besseres Bild.


----------



## corfrimor (28. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> kämpfende neger im eisenbahntunnel?



Befremdliche Ausdrucksweise ...


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. März 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Befremdliche Ausdrucksweise ...



Normale Ausdrucksweise.

Dunkelhäutiger Mensch afroamerikanischer Herkunft ist eindeutig zu lang.
Ich bleibe auch bei Neger.

Da ich irgenwann mal alle Bilder gelöscht habe, hier meins:


----------



## SXHC (28. März 2009)

dieser Alltagsrassismus ist zum KOTZEN!!!


----------



## Ben1000 (28. März 2009)

Meine Zustimmung!


----------



## corfrimor (28. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Normale Ausdrucksweise.



Nein, schon lang' nicht mehr. Ist Dir vielleicht entgangen ...



badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Dunkelhäutiger Mensch afroamerikanischer Herkunft ist eindeutig zu lang.



Schwarzer? Farbiger? Zu schwer für Dich?



badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Ich bleibe auch bei Neger.



Unbelehrbar halt ... Ändert aber nichts daran, daß sich sehr viele Farbige von der rassistischen Konnotation des Begriffs diskriminiert und verletzt fühlen. Ist Dir aber wahrscheinlich egal.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. März 2009)

Die Redewendung an sich ist schon unter aller Sau, da hilft ein "Farbiger"  o.ä. auch nicht mehr!


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Dunkelhäutiger Mensch afroamerikanischer Herkunft ist eindeutig zu lang.


ungebildet und auch noch stolz drauf, deiner dämlichen lache nach zu urteilen? 

seit wann stammen schwarze menschen aus afroamerika?


----------



## Pharell (28. März 2009)

*Leute, ist doch nun gut!
*
Es geht um *Bikes *und um nichts anderes!

*Ob Schwarz oder Weiss - lassen wir den Schei$$*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (28. März 2009)

Entschuldigung
ich bin kein Rassist.

Für die alten Säcke ist Neger ken negativ behafteter Begriff,sollte es  aber sein.

Nochmal Sorry


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. März 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ungebildet und auch noch stolz drauf, deiner dämlichen lache nach zu urteilen?
> 
> seit wann stammen schwarze menschen aus afroamerika?



Lies etwas genauer.
Der Smiley deutet auf eine gewisse Ironie hin.
Sollte normalerweise auch dem oberflächlichen Leser auffallen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist NiXXer der rassistische Ausdruck.
Also bleibt mal auf dem Boden und kommt zum Radsport zurück.


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. März 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Nt ... Ändert aber nichts daran, daß sich sehr viele Farbige von der rassistischen Konnotation des Begriffs diskriminiert und verletzt fühlen. Ist Dir aber wahrscheinlich egal.




Du kannst auch Nebenbedeutung schreiben.
Dann verstehe ich es auch.


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Entschuldigung
> ich bin kein Rassist.
> 
> Für die alten Säce ist Neger ken negartiv behafteter Begriff,sollte es  aber sein.
> ...




So ähnlich sehe ich es auch.
Bisher habe ich dem Begriff keine Fremdenfeindlichkeit zugeordnet und war auch nicht meine Absicht.

Damit sollte es nun aber auch gut sein. Zumindest meinerseits als Entschuldigung.


----------



## Huba (31. März 2009)

Was soll das denn? Habt Ihr keine anderen Probleme?
Mit der Zeit ändern sich die Begriffe. Was gestern normal war ist heute unkorrekt und morgen Beleidigung. Für mich ist Neger, Farbiger, Schwarzer, AfroWasAuchImmer (wieso eigentlich Amerikaner?!?) keine Beleidigung. 
Irgendwann fühlt sich immer einer vom aktuellen, momentan politisch korrekten Begriff angepisst und dann kommt ein neues Wort in Mode...

"So what, so what, so Fu*king what?!" -Metallica-

N8,
Huba


----------



## ralfathome (31. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (31. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> RL




schönes Rad.
mach mal Fotos ,auf denen man mehr sieht.


----------



## ivan4880 (18. April 2009)

alles 08/15, aber ist mein erster crosser 





Shot with FinePix F20 at 2009-04-18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shot with FinePix F20 at 2009-04-18


----------



## Kittie (19. April 2009)

Schönes NOX, ist der Rahmen nicht zu klein für dich...?


----------



## ivan4880 (19. April 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Schönes NOX, ist der Rahmen nicht zu klein für dich...?


es ist ein 58er-rahmen
seit dem ich den steilen vorbau drauf geschraubt habe, ist es sehr bequem geworden. der 60 ist 1cm länger und 2 cm höher(steuerrohr), hätte wohl besser ausgesehen. 

Findest du ich sitze zu aufrecht?




By ivan4880




By ivan4880


----------



## ivan4880 (19. April 2009)

sory, irgendwie raffe ich das nicht mit den Bildern, sind so groß bei mir


----------



## Kittie (23. April 2009)

Ach wie´s aussieht ist doch egal. Passen muss es! Und kleinere Rahmen sind mir auch viel lieber. Leider ist mir meiner zu groß und fährt sich damit nicht so agil. 
Die Bilder (wenn nicht schon gemacht) am besten ins Fotoalbum laden. Von da aus kann man den BBCode auswählen, der die Größe bestimmt.
mfg


----------



## oldboy2 (26. April 2009)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> Wird gerade aufgebaut, für Beschreibung Doppelklick auf das erste Foto.
> Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich nach Fertigstellung ein Photo einstellen .
> 
> oldboy
> ...



Hey,

der Kona Crosser ist fertig. Ein schöner Klassiker ist es geworden...

Dealer
Crossladen.de
Radplan Delta
Werner Otto Bikes

Grüße aus Berlin

oldboy






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SXHC (27. April 2009)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## müsing (27. April 2009)

schönes rad. mal ne andere farbe. klasse


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. April 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> schönes rad. mal ne andere farbe. klasse




stimmt 
erfrischend anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXHC (27. April 2009)

muss ja sagen, dass mir im moment "kona" immer besser gefällt...


----------



## St.John (27. April 2009)

Grün-weiß gefällt mir gut. Darf man nur nicht im hohen Gras liegen lassen - findet man sonst nicht wieder.

Schöner Aufbau! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## apollo26 (30. April 2009)

Mein Crosser!

(zur Zeit mit glatze Reifen)


----------



## apollo26 (30. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


>



SCHÖNE Laufräder!!!


----------



## ralfathome (30. April 2009)

apollo26 schrieb:


> SCHÖNE Laufräder!!!



...und die passen auch so schön zu Deinem Nox.

Gefällt mir, sehr schön!

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder Stahl:


----------



## SXHC (4. Mai 2009)

mmh lecker...


----------



## Diggler (22. Mai 2009)

@ oldboy2
schönes Kona
hier mal meins. heute aufgenommen nach längerer fahrt.









grüße,
diggler


----------



## Rocky_M (26. Mai 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Mal wieder Stahl:



Schickes Rad! 
Aber echt heftige Differenz zwischen den Kettenblättern 
Lässt sich das echt noch vernünftig schalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henniphant (26. Mai 2009)

So, hier ist mein neues!  Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.....


----------



## SXHC (26. Mai 2009)

hehe im moment passt das noch ins fixie/bahnrad forum


----------



## bofh (27. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> hehe im moment passt das noch ins fixie/bahnrad forum


Vor allem mit Freilauf und ohne Kette. 

E.


----------



## Jocki (27. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön, kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Cyclingjudge (2. Juni 2009)

dann mal mein neues:


----------



## bofh (2. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen ist Dir zu klein: ewig langer, erigierter Vorbau über Spacerturm und endlos ausgezogene Sattelstütze mit Setback...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (2. Juni 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Dir zu klein: ewig langer, erigierter Vorbau über Spacerturm und endlos ausgezogene Sattelstütze mit Setback...
> 
> E.



da magst du ja recht haben, aber die bauen halt nur bis
rh 60!
nenn mir nen hersteller für crossrahmen mit disc, der größere rahmen
für den preis baut. salsa ist in der pipeline.


----------



## bofh (3. Juni 2009)

Sals...ach so, is schon in der Pipeline... 

E.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Juni 2009)

CURTLO AUF MASS
 AUCH GÜNSTIG


----------



## Cyclingjudge (3. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> CURTLO AUF MASS
> AUCH GÜNSTIG



Nun ja, nix für ungut, aber dann solltest du den Begriff "günstig" mal aus deiner Sicht definieren.
Ab 825,-- USD aufwärts ist - zumindest in meinen Augen - nicht wirklich günstig.
Und Disc fürn Crosser hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden (was nicht heißen soll, daß es das nicht wirklich gibt bdei denen).

Ich sag ja: es gibt - auch - größere Rahmen als 60 mit Disc, aber die sind definitiv wesentlich teurer als der Nox.
In etwa vergleichbar ist der Salsa La Cruz, der hat ein Sitzrohr mit knapp 64cm Mitte - Oben und etwa 59 Mitte - Mitte gemessen und kostet irgendwas um die 450 Tacken (hab noch keine Rechnung). Das OR hat etwa 58,5 / 59.
Bin mal gespannt, wie der ausschaut, wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## vattim (3. Juni 2009)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie der ausschaut, wenn er fertig ist.





Ich auch


----------



## jörgl (3. Juni 2009)

Zwar nicht gerade günstig, dafür aber mit Discs......

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/67629]
	
[/URL]


----------



## vattim (3. Juni 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gerade günstig, dafür aber mit Discs......
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/67629]
> 
> [/URL]



Porno!!!


----------



## Cyclingjudge (3. Juni 2009)

Mein lieber Jörg,
bis auf den farblich nicht zum Steuersatz passenden FlaHa bleibt nur eines: 
Das ist ein obergeiles Gefährt (aber das hab ich dir ja meines Wissens an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben).
Vielleicht hätts der eine oder andere Moots-Schriftzug weniger auch getan.
Aber sonst gibbet nix zu meckern.
Und "günstig" ist - wie vieles im Leben - eine Frage der Definition. Bei der Lebenserwartung dieses Rahmens relativiert sich das schon wieder. Und wenn ich bedenke, was heutzutage simple Carbonrahmen kosten?
Und diese Felgen?!?!?!?!?! "Und führet mich nicht in Versuchung"
Das hätte was. Aber woher nehmen?


----------



## jörgl (3. Juni 2009)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Mein lieber Jörg,
> bis auf den farblich nicht zum Steuersatz passenden FlaHa bleibt nur eines:
> 
> Und diese Felgen?!?!?!?!?! "Und führet mich nicht in Versuchung"
> Das hätte was. Aber woher nehmen?



Bis auf die roten Plastik-Verstellknöpfe der BB7 und die nachträglich rot eloxierten Klemmbacken an der Sattelstütze sind sämtliche roten Eloxalfarben 'Ton in Ton'... Glück gehabt. 

Und zu den Xentis..... ich habe einen klassischen 32-Loch LRS von Whizzwheels mit DT 240S-Disc Naben, DT Comp Speichen und Mavic OpenPro CD Felgen. Der ist steifer, leichter und kostet nur ein Drittel der Xentis. Nachteil: er ist nicht so schön laut wie die Xentis und wenn ich etwas hasse, dann ist es das Reinigen von klassischen LRS. Bei den Xentis reicht ein feuchter Lappen und fertig. Auch sind die innen liegenden Verstellknöpfe der BB7 besser erreichbar. Ausser Optik und persönlicher Befindlichkeiten bietet der Xentis LRS also keine Vorteile. Ich habe 2 davon und keiner der beiden ist wirklich einwandfrei. Das mal am Rande.....


----------



## Cyclingjudge (4. Juni 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Bis auf die roten Plastik-Verstellknöpfe der BB7 und die nachträglich rot eloxierten Klemmbacken an der Sattelstütze sind sämtliche roten Eloxalfarben 'Ton in Ton'... Glück gehabt.


Da ich ja das Rad noch nicht in natura gesehen habe, wirst du sicher Recht haben.
War halt mein erster Eindruck. der kann bekanntlich täuschen.
Vielleicht täuscht das auch nur, weil der FlaHa so ne große Fläche hat, die etwas mehr glänzt.
Ändert aber alles nix an der Tatsache, daß das ein absolut geiles Rad ist, gerade mit den Xentis.


jörgl schrieb:


> Und zu den Xentis..... ich habe einen klassischen 32-Loch LRS von Whizzwheels mit DT 240S-Disc Naben, DT Comp Speichen und Mavic OpenPro CD Felgen. Der ist steifer, leichter und kostet nur ein Drittel der Xentis.


Ich hab auch klassisch eingespeichte mit 32-Loch-Felgen (1 x DTSwiss 1.1, 1x FIR und  1x Mavic Open Pro) und Novatec bzw. FRM-Naben mit Campa-Rotor und ebenfalls DTComp-Speichen. Was die Kosten angeht, sind diese LRS preislich kaum zu toppen, aber die reine Optik ist meines Erachtens bei den Xentis besser. Das sieht einfach geil aus.


jörgl schrieb:


> Nachteil: er ist nicht so schön laut wie die Xentis


oh ja, geile Geräuschkulisse.


jörgl schrieb:


> und wenn ich etwas hasse, dann ist es das Reinigen von klassischen LRS.


Wem sagst du das. Obwohl, mit einer vernünftigen Zigarre läßt sich auch das Aushalten. Ich hab eigentlich immer beim Schrauben eine Zigarre im Mund.
Ohne Dampf kein Kampf.


jörgl schrieb:


> Bei den Xentis reicht ein feuchter Lappen und fertig.


Achja, das Leben kann so einfach sein.


jörgl schrieb:


> Auch sind die innen liegenden Verstellknöpfe der BB7 besser erreichbar. Ausser Optik und persönlicher Befindlichkeiten bietet der Xentis LRS also keine Vorteile.


Muß er ja auch nicht unbedingt. Manchmal müssen Optik und persönliche Befindlichkeiten ausreichen.


jörgl schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 davon ....


Hast du´s gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (13. Juni 2009)

Moinsen, 

hat jemand Interesse an einem neuwertigen Müsing-Crosser, dunkel-grün met. RH 60, Shimano 105 schwarz, Modell 2009, Mavic cxp22, Ritchey, Schwalbe, etc.? 

Letzten Dezember gekauft, seit dem max 500 km gefahren. Verkauf aus privaten Gründen und da ich doch mehr MTB fahre. 

Bei Interesse, bitte PN. Halbwegs aktuelle gibt's in meiner Galerie.


Grüße


T.


----------



## eurasio (24. Juni 2009)

mein Beitrag zum thread:


----------



## Jocki (24. Juni 2009)

Kein Lenkerband?


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Juni 2009)

schön! hast den rahmen mal einzeln gewogen?


----------



## vattim (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr ansprechend, dein Quantec. Glückwunsch.


----------



## vattim (29. Juni 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat jemand Interesse an einem neuwertigen Müsing-Crosser, dunkel-grün met. RH 60, Shimano 105 schwarz, Modell 2009, Mavic cxp22, Ritchey, Schwalbe, etc.?
> 
> ...



Mein wunderschönes Müsing steht übrigens nicht mehr zum Verkauf.

Grüße

Tim


----------



## Cyclingjudge (30. Juni 2009)

eurasio schrieb:


> mein Beitrag zum thread:


Schönes Radl hast dir da aufgebaut. Schaut gut aus. Einzig der weiße Sattel will nicht zum Rest passen. Abr Hauptsache er paßt zu deinem Allerwertesten.
Haste mal ne Teileliste?


----------



## reule2 (8. Juli 2009)

Fertig



Rennbrutto ca. 9500g
Mehr Bilder im Album​


----------



## jörgl (11. Juli 2009)

Dem Himmel so nah.......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/409514]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (12. Juli 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Dem Himmel so nah.......
> 
> Bei uns isser eher grau...


----------



## Christian Back (18. Juli 2009)

Neu...


----------



## badboy-rudi (19. Juli 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Neu...



Gratuliere.
Gabs den nicht in Gelb?


----------



## Christian Back (19. Juli 2009)

Biddeschön:


----------



## badboy-rudi (19. Juli 2009)

Den kenne ich doch.
Auch dein gleichfarbiges MTB.
Daher meine Frage zur Farbenuntreue.


----------



## Christian Back (19. Juli 2009)

Ich überleg auch schon, wie das Neue in Gelb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (14. August 2009)




----------



## gooldi (23. August 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Biddeschön:


 

Tolles Nox.

ich mag die Nox, sehen immer gut aus.
Muß am Rahmen liegen. Danke.


----------



## Christian Back (24. August 2009)

Danke für das Lob. Werden immer auch gern verrissen, als No-X, also No Cross.
Von der Geometrie eher ein Trekking- Rahmen, weil länger als gewöhnlich. Dafür keine Gefahr, mit dem Fuß ans Vorderrad zu stoßen in engen Kurven... 
Und, Disc- tauglich, für die Zukunft sicher auch ein Kaufargument.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. August 2009)

Nachdem ich dankenswerterweise meinen Nox weiterfahren kann, ist nun auch mein neues Salsa endlich fertig geworden: 















Bilder aus freier Wildbahn folgen dann die Tage.


----------



## Jocki (28. August 2009)

Geiles Teil! Die Farbkombi ist cool!


----------



## gooldi (28. August 2009)

Geiles Teil!!!!

Endgeil, auch die Farbe finde ich super, obwohl ich ja nun der schwarz typ bin, aber dieses Leuchten!!!

Was sind das für Reifen? Michelin was?


Wo gekauft? Prais?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. August 2009)

Danke für die Blumen.
Ja, dieses Orange leuchtet richtig gut.
Und bei nächster sich bietender Gelegenheit werd ich mal ein paar Bilder von dem Rad in untergehender Sonne machen. Da kommt das noch besser rüber.
@gooldi: Jep, sind Michelin, wiegen Tonnen, fahren sich aber ganz gut. Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, letztes Jahr vorm Urlaub in irgendeinem Radgeschäft gekauft. Bei INteresse schau ich mal nach, wie die heißen.


----------



## giglio rosso (28. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hab auch einen Cyclcrosser. Oder eher nicht? Anfängerfehler und Einsteigerschicksal. Und sollte irgendjemand nun einen "richtigen" Cyclocrossrahmen in Stahl GEMUFFT haben und ihn weiterveräußern wollen. Bitte dringlichst melden.




   Bottecchia Trecrosseur

    WOW  denke ich, das muss ich haben. Wenigstens was. Ich will ein Crossrad. Klassisch. Mit Stahlrahmen. Gemufft unbedingt. In der Bucht, in der häufig die absonderlichsten Fische treiben (der Gemeine Blender ist dabei noch einer der harmloseren), sehe ich einen schönen Happen. Crossrad steht da. Marke Bottecchia steht da; komplett Deore XL. Kleinigkeiten dran zu machen. So zum Beispiel die Bremse einstellen. Na, das klingt doch gut. Mittleres Geld überwiesen. Und schon ist es bei mir. Farbe ist etwas grauenvoll. Die Bremsen sollte man wirklich einstellen. Was für ein prächtiger Fang. Ein Prachtexemplar. Rekordverdächtig schwer, dafür superklassisch das Gewebe-Lenkerband. Irgendetwas stört mich. Ich sehe es nur mit halbem Auge. Schnell weg, in den Keller, nur nicht genauer hinschauen  ich will mir zumindest im Moment meine Freude erhalten. 

Und ich schreibe nun nicht, was ich dann doch noch alles entdeckt habe an diesem  diesem Rad. Vielleicht soviel nur: Hinterm Tretlager befindet sich eine flache Platte angelötet, deren Zweck kannte ich von meinem eigenen Jugendrad. Da wird der Seitenständer angeschraubt. Keine der Bremsen traf überhaupt die Felge, auch nicht bei bester Einstellung. 5-fach Lenkerendschalter mit 7-fach Ritzelpaket hinten. Und so. Das war kein Blender. Nein, nein. Ich hatte mir nur eine nette ältere Crossgabel (die ist wirklich nett und filigran), ein gerade noch zu gebrauchendes Hinterrad, eine brauchbare vordere Felge, 2 neue Schläuche (hatte der Verkäufer doch tatsächlich investiert) und ein leicht zerkratztes aber schönes Emblem am Steuerrohr gekauft. Damit das Gabelgewinde nicht beschädigt würde, steckte es in einem ehernen Fahrradrahmen, an dem noch als Gimmick ein LX-Umwerfer klemmte.

Den Rest warf ich weg und ging heulend an meine Reste-Kisten. Mit 700CX Bremsen treffe ich jetzt die Felge problemlos. Weitere benötigte Teile fanden sich auch. 

Und schon habe ich eine Melange aus Trekking- und Crossrad sowie Randonneur. Diesen Trecrosseur nenne ich Sixteen Tons um ihm wenigstens im Namen eine gewisse Leichtigkeit zu geben.


----------



## St.John (28. August 2009)

Beide heute hier vorgestellten Crosser find ich gut, weil sie beide auf ihre Weise unkonventionel sind.
@Cyclingjudge: Ich freu mich drauf, das Rad am 13., mit hoffentlich anderen Reifen, live zu sehen. Ich hab auch schon länger darüber nachgedacht, den Unterlenkerbereich zu kürzen, war mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht blöd aussieht. Tut es nicht! Mach ich beim nächsten Lenkerbandwechsel wahrscheinlich auch.

@giglio rosso: Sieht auf jeden Fall schön klassisch aus. "16 Tons" ist ein klasse Name. Fährt es sich denn wie erhofft?

An Beide: Viel Spaß mit euren Rädern! Keep on crossin' !


----------



## giglio rosso (28. August 2009)

Hey St. John,
welche Ehre! 

Das Bottecchia fährt sich wirklich wie erwartet. War heute gute 60 Kilometer unterwegs. Einiges an Asphalt, einiges an Wirtschaftswegen und etwas MTB-Zeugs und Singletrail. Fahrverhalten neutral. Nichts Besonderes. Die Bremsen bremsen. Ist ja nicht immer gesagt bei Cantis. Übersetzung 49/38 vorn und hinten 12/26 ist auch ganz o.k. (Bin immer froh, wenn meine Restekiste nette Teilchen hergibt)

Naja das Gewicht fällt auf der Ebene ja nicht ins Gewicht. Bergrunter nimmt das Ding jede Steigung und die ersten Meter einer Steigung bergauf werden kaum wahrgenommen. Sind die ersten Meter vorbei, darf mn sich an einem enormen Trainingseffekt erfreuen.

Alles in allem: Mir macht es doch recht Spass und es macht Lust auf MEHR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. August 2009)

St.John schrieb:


> @Cyclingjudge: Ich freu mich drauf, das Rad am 13., mit hoffentlich anderen Reifen, live zu sehen.



Ich freu mich auch schon drauf, euch "Chaoten" mal kennezulernen.
Andere Reifen werden sicher drauf sein, werd wohl meine Schwalbe aufziehen. Obwohl die Michelin im Sand gut sind.



St.John schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon länger darüber nachgedacht, den Unterlenkerbereich zu kürzen, war mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht blöd aussieht. Tut es nicht! Mach ich beim nächsten Lenkerbandwechsel wahrscheinlich auch.



Machs. Wenn du, wie ich, selten unten greifst, warum schleppst du dann die paar Zentimeter mit dir rum. Und damit meine ich nicht das Gewicht, das ist marginal. Und Aussehen ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache.



St.John schrieb:


> An Beide: Viel Spaß mit euren Rädern! Keep on crossin' !



Den werd ich sicher haben. CU on Sept., 13th.


----------



## schnellejugend (29. August 2009)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Bilder aus freier Wildbahn folgen dann die Tage.



Wunderschön.

Aus den Flaschenhaltern habe ich schon auf der Straße Trinkflaschen verloren


----------



## Christian Back (29. August 2009)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon drauf, euch "Chaoten" mal kennezulernen.
> Andere Reifen werden sicher drauf sein, werd wohl meine Schwalbe aufziehen. Obwohl die Michelin im Sand gut sind.



Im Sand ist nur der Reiler gut...    (siehe Cross Wars Episode 1).


----------



## gooldi (29. August 2009)

Der schiebt wohl da mit Kraft durch??


----------



## Cyclingjudge (29. August 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wunderschön.
> 
> Aus den Flaschenhaltern habe ich schon auf der Straße Trinkflaschen verloren



Ich hab da so lange ich die habe, noch nix verloren, auch in wildestem Gelände nicht.


----------



## Christian Back (30. August 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Im Sand ist nur der Reiler gut...    (siehe Cross Wars Episode 1).



http://www.just4fun.lu/gallery/displayimage.php?album=93&pos=232

http://www.just4fun.lu/gallery/displayimage.php?album=93&pos=233


----------



## gooldi (30. August 2009)

Im Grunde muß man um Sand herumfahren, und nicht durchdonnern,,....Tsss!


----------



## St.John (31. August 2009)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon drauf, euch "Chaoten" mal kennezulernen.
> Andere Reifen werden sicher drauf sein, werd wohl meine Schwalbe aufziehen. Obwohl die Michelin im Sand gut sind.
> [...]



Hät ich von einem breiten Niedrigprofil-Reifen gar nicht erwartet! Meine Big Apple (am Trekker) sind im losen Sand ne Katastrophe!



gooldi schrieb:


> Im Grunde muß man um Sand herumfahren, und nicht durchdonnern,,....Tsss!


Im Grunde hast Du recht.......alberner Sport! Man kann seine Zeit auch sinnvoller verbringen........in diversen Foren zum Beisspiel.


----------



## Christian Back (31. August 2009)

St.John schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du recht.......alberner Sport! Man kann seine Zeit auch sinnvoller verbringen........in diversen Foren zum Beisspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chromichromi (2. September 2009)

Stimmt zwar, aber hier sind ja alle im Forum, also gilt das wohl für alle hier....

Gruß


----------



## Pharell (5. September 2009)

*Hello*

War jmd von euch auf der Eurobike und hat ein paar feine Bilder von Crossern geschossen?

Dankee


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. September 2009)

Pharell schrieb:


> *Hello*
> 
> War jmd von euch auf der Eurobike und hat ein paar feine Bilder von Crossern geschossen?
> 
> Dankee



Ja
ab morgen gibts ein  Feuerwerk von Crossbildern auf www.cx-sport.de


----------



## Pharell (5. September 2009)

Sehr schön Elmar. Ich freu mich drauf !!!


----------



## Christian Back (16. September 2009)

Neu:


----------



## Jocki (16. September 2009)

Sehr schön, wenn Du dich entweder von dem roten Lenkerband oder den grünen Aufklebern trennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (16. September 2009)

Schönes Rad, Christian.
Und wie im CX- Forum berichtet, ein Rad mit Geschichte.
Lass es so, wie es ist.
Mit gefällt es.


----------



## Christian Back (16. September 2009)

Bleibt auch so. Das schwarz- rot und weiß steht schließlich auch für die Schweiz. Mir gefällt es auch so. Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Vielleicht findet man sich ja mal für eine Haldentour?


----------



## badboy-rudi (17. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Bleibt auch so. Das schwarz- rot und weiß steht schließlich auch für die Schweiz. Mir gefällt es auch so. Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> Vielleicht findet man sich ja mal für eine Haldentour?



Können wir gern machen.
Die Wunden der letzten Haldentour sind verheilt.
Hat mir da  aber sehr gefallen.


----------



## chromichromi (19. September 2009)

Mein Quantec cc race Ultegra 3fach.
Vittoria Hyper 32er, Rx-5, und Glanz-Schwaaahz!!
Aksiums und Zusatzbremshebel, und Ixon iq ( nicht auffm Bild).


Jaaaaaaaaaaa, bevor gemeckert wird, der Spacerturm kommt noch weg, eins nach dem anderen! Erst wird die Übersetzung angepasst, von 52/39/30 bin ich auf 50/39/30 und ichn denke, es wird 46/38/28 werden! unten kurz genug , oben lang genug....

Auf jeden Fall rollt es wie der teufel und macht schon irre Spaß!

Die Hyper sind sehr leichtläufig, die rx5 bremst gut genug, es macht Spaß, auf feldwegen zu düsen....


----------



## giglio rosso (20. September 2009)

Nun hab ich mal ne Frage: 
  HÃ¶rt sich vielleicht technisch an â ist es aber nicht unbedingt. Oder ich finde einfach die richtige Seite nicht. Also: Welche Kettenblattabstufung sollte vorne dran sein???? Bei 2-fach Kurbel!!

  Mit einem 130er Lochkreis fÃ¼hle ich mich wohl, wenn ich z.B. 52/42 fahre. Beim Rennrad. Beim Crossrad macht das aber wohl keinen Sinn. Normale Kompaktkurbel nervt, da der Sprung zwischen 50 und 34 zu groÃ ist. Da muss ich hinten stÃ¤ndig rÃ¼hren. Mein nÃ¤chster Versuch war 50/36. Schon besser â aber immer noch nicht  optimal. 48/36 scheint vielleicht die beste MÃ¶glichkeit zu sein. 2 Probleme: Normale AnlÃ¶tsockel gehen meiner Meinung nach nur bis 50 ZÃ¤hne runter. Und zweitens stellt sich die Frage, welche Kurbel man nehmen soll und welche KettenblÃ¤tter. 
  Nun will ich mir einen klassischen Stahlrahmencrosser aufbauen. Mit modernen Komponenten. Die 2010er Ultegra kompakt fÃ¤nde ich gut. Aber gibt es da vernÃ¼nftige KettenblÃ¤tter dazu?
   Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen.
  Oder: Ihr schreibt mir einfach mal, was ihr fÃ¼r Kurbeln (Marke, Art, Lochkreis, benÃ¶tigtes Innenlager ) fahrt. Und was fÃ¼r KettenblÃ¤tter (ZÃ¤hnezahl, Marke, ggf. Erfahrungen Ã¼ber Schaltbarkeit etc.).
  Seid bedankt!!


----------



## Christian Back (20. September 2009)

Ich habe zwei Crosser:

Shimano 105er mit 130er LK; Kettenblätter 48 / 39, hinten 14 / 25

Campagnolo Record Alu 135er LK; Kettenblätter 44 / 39, hinten 11 / 23

Beides geht prima, wenn ich vorne schalte, entspricht es hinten einer Stufe von zwei bis drei Zähnen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Beides geht prima, wenn ich vorne schalte, entspricht es hinten einer Stufe von zwei bis drei Zähnen.



Die goldene Regel überhaupt. Keine Tabellen, kein Rechnen.

@gigolo:
Kleiner Tip
Stell diese Frage doch bitte noch einmal in der Technik Abteilung, hier ist eigentlich ein Art Galerie von versch. Crossern.


----------



## giglio rosso (20. September 2009)

Hi Stopelhopser,

genau: Kein Rechnen, kein nix. Bin kein Theoretiker (jedenfalls nicht in meiner Freizeit). Ich fühl mich in der "Wie-schaut-denn-mein Crosser-aus"-Ecke wohler. Habt Verständnis....

Und ich würd gern einfach praktische Erfahrungswerte sammeln. Was ihr alle so fahrt. Und das mit dem Campalochkreis war schon was ganz Neues für mich. Ich dachte immer: Das geht nie. Aber es geht doch! Das ist Erfahrung.

Und klar: Wenn mein Crosser steht, dann ist er auch hier im Bild.
Ist doch klar!! (Der Rahmen hat 10 Wochen Lieferzeit. Eine ist schon rum....)


----------



## giglio rosso (25. September 2009)

Bevor ich ein richtiges Crossrad habe, vorab nichts Besonderes. Ein Bottecchia.

Eigentlich ein Trekkingrahmen unterer Qualität. Stahlqualität dürfte HiTen sein. Gabel ist wohl das beste Stück am Rahmen. Da sie farblich nicht exakt passt, dürfte sie aus dem Regal kommen und auch an hochwertigeren Rahmen verbaut worden sein. Sie ist relativ filigran, spricht gut an und scheint relativ leicht.

Anbei die Maße.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das gute Stück lieben oder hassen soll. Gekauft als völlig überteuerter Blender bzw. als Träger aller möglicher  nicht passender  Schrott- und Resteteile.  Naja. Ich hab eben auch meine Erfahrungen erst machen müssen. Und ich wollte ja unbedingt etwas, das zumindest irgendwie als Crossrad durchgeht. Geht es nicht wirklich. Ich weiß. Aber irgendwie komm ich auch nicht los davon. Und ein paar nette Touren hab ich auch schon unternommen.

Sitzrohr:                                          54cm (M-M)
  Oberrohr:                                      55,5 (M-M)
  Schalthebel:        7-fach Ultegra indexiert
  Schaltwerk:                                Dura Ace 7410 8-fach
  Umwerfer:                                   Deore LX
  Kurbel:                                                Ultegra (130mm Lochkreis)
  Kettenblätter:      49 / 38
  Ritzel:                                                   12-26 (7-fach)
Bremsen:                                        Shimano 700CX
  Lenkerbreite:                           44cm
  Vorbaulänge:                           130mm
  Sattelüberhöhung:         80mm

  Fahrverhalten: Es fährt. Und es bremst und es schaltet. Nicht mehr. Aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Christian Back (25. September 2009)

Mir gefällt es. Schau mal ins CX- Sport- Forum unter "früher war alles besser". Da hat St. John alte Filmchen ausgegraben, da fährt dein Rad auch rum...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giglio rosso (25. September 2009)

Zunächst mal (wieder) herzlichsten Dank!!! Nun muss ich aber erstmal das besagte Forum suchen.....


----------



## giglio rosso (25. September 2009)

Toll,

ich blick es nicht. Wo muss ich suchen?? Oder sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht??


Sorry. Bitte, Christian, gib mir einen Hinweis....


----------



## nickme (26. September 2009)

Hallo Giglio,

es ist dieses Forum gemeint: http://forum.cx-sport.de/

Viele Grüsse

Nick


----------



## giglio rosso (26. September 2009)

Na, danke schön!

Hab mir die Dinger unter "früher war alles besser" mal angeschaut. Spektakulär! Ich werde mich jetzt mal einige Tage zum Abhärten in Eiswasser legen, meinen alten Rahmen mit Blei ausgießen. Vielleicht auch die Schaltung abbauen. Und dann werde ich üben, in vollem Lauf auf einen Brooks Kernledersattel raufzuhüpfen  (ich hab schon 2 nette Kinder - das reicht mir eigentlich).

Aber eigentlich bin ich ja ein Weichei. Und was anderes kommt beim Brooks schließlich auch nicht raus . Also hüpfe ich jetzt doch lieber in meinen Terrassensessel und genieße meinen Cappuccino.

Michael


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

altmetallrecycling


neu sind:schlauchreifen, brems und schaltzüge, kurbelarme, pulverbeschichtung, kette,bremsbeläge kettenblatt und lenkerband

9kg






outdoorbilder gibts ev am montag

oder halbfertige da http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/


----------



## Christian Back (4. Oktober 2009)

Fein! Gewagte Farbe, aber schön!

Und eine tolle Werkstatt (Olivenöl zur Kettenpflege wollte ich auch schon immer probieren...).


----------



## faketreee (4. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Farbe, in der Tat.
Beißt sich allerdings mit der roten Reifenflanke. Und das Lenkerband hat echt die schlimmste Farbe, die ein Lenkerband haben kann. 

Sonst Top.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

die reifen sind etwes hmmmm, skinnwall oder schwarz wür besser aber die trainings tufos reichen für mich, rote oder gelbe tufos wären noch mehr bähhhh

lenkerband han ich verschiedene drangehalten
gold hat auch nicht gepasst purpur hab ich eins das ist knapp daneben, violett auch, das hier ist auch einigermassen stabil, griffig und bleibt so hübsch auch nach ein paar schlammrennen

ich hab jetzt etwa 40 verschiedene lenkerbänder im laden, da kann ich doch nicht immer schwarz fahren .....

bei tageslicht siehts auch wieder anders aus


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Oktober 2009)

Für eine Pulverbeschichtung sieht der Lack aber schön glänzend aus.
Hast Du da etwas nachgearbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

ist bei einem fahrradhersteller gemacht der übers pulver noch einen klaren acryllack zieht

das ist weniger kratzempfindlich ,glänzt und gibt der farbe mehr tiefe
leider ist die pulverbeschichtung etwas öhm unruhig, dh hat orangenhaut und auch der eine oder andere einschluss, staub oder pulverreste sind da zu sehen .....


besser als viele andere pulverer (ev sogar der beste in der schweiz) aber auch nichts was man an ein wirklich teures rad oder serienrad machen würde .......


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Zellulitis der Kunstoffbeschichtungen habe ich mich auch schon herumgeärgert.
Inzwischen lass ich 2K lackieren und gut ist.
Der Künstler kriegt den Lack etwas schlagfester hin als gewöhnlich und dann ist das ebenso gut.
Hardcore sollte nach seiner Aussage das Entfernen von alten Pulverbeschichtungen sein.
Damit habe ich mich aber noch nie beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## singlestoph (5. Oktober 2009)

das lustige an den lakierern und künstlern ist ja, dass jeder sagt er sei der beste, dass man nur mit seinem verfahren .....

jeder pulverer sagt dir dass er genauso schön und glänzend wie nasslack ....
und jeder nasslackierer sagt nur er könne schön und glänzend aber genausostabil wie pulverlack


bis jetzt hats eigentlich noch keiner den ich ausprobiert hab 100% so wie versprochen hingekriegt ....


----------



## singlestoph (5. Oktober 2009)

mir gefällts
fahren tuts auch gut
nur zu roten schuhen und kleidern ists etwas hmmmmm











vielleicht sollte ich ....


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Christian Back (8. Oktober 2009)

Erzähl mal was dazu. Ein MTB- Rahmen mit versetzten Cantisockeln? 28er- LRS? 
Und von wem sind die schicken Bilders?
Ein schönes, sehr individuelles Rad, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was dazu. Ein MTB- Rahmen mit versetzten Cantisockeln? 28er- LRS?
> Und von wem sind die schicken Bilders?
> Ein schönes, sehr individuelles Rad, wie ich finde.



Ja, alter Bogner Stahlrahmen, vorne Mavic-Speedcity-Adapter, hinten das gleiche in selbstgebaut:





Dann hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit die Ausfallenden mit der Feile bearbeitet das ich die Kette spannen kann und jetzt noch den Steg hinterm Tretlager, damit der Reifen auch ganz vorne passt:





Dann noch nen Rennlenker (der Rahmen war mir ehh zu kurz), Mini-Vs (geilste Felgenbremse die ich je gefahren bin), alte 28" Laufräder (hinten Vollachse eingebaut, Nabe seitlich verschoben dass die Flanschabstände zum Rand gleich sind und die Kettenlinie passt und Laufrad zentriert) und das wars eigentlich auch schon...

Die Lackierung hat übrigens nichts mit meinen Interessen zu tun. Nur mit meinem Hunger


----------



## #easy# (9. Oktober 2009)

@ chickenway-user
Interresanter Umbau  so etwas habe ich zur Zeit auch bei mir stehen  Lackierung ist lustig  ich würde eher "Beklebung" sagen 
da ich aber die Cantiverlegerung nicht so mag, habe ich die Sockel einfach versetzt. zumindest hinten ist es schon mal soweit fertig. Ich werde mal Bilder demnächst hier rein stellen 
easy


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Oktober 2009)

Beim Mopped wurde einst der rat bike Stil als Aufbegehren gegen die überteuerten - und technisierten Edel bikes erfunden. Das bike erinnert mich an diesen Stil und ich muß sagen - es gefällt.


----------



## argh (9. Oktober 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ... es gefällt.



und wie!


----------



## natty_dread (10. Oktober 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Beim Mopped wurde einst der rat bike Stil als Aufbegehren gegen die überteuerten - und technisierten Edel bikes erfunden. Das bike erinnert mich an diesen Stil und ich muß sagen - es gefällt.



Das war exakt das, was mir zu dem Rad als erstes in den Sinn kam...


----------



## singlestoph (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## OCCP (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist das Rad von Tiemen Eisink dem Junioren Weltmeister von Hoogerheide, der jetzt bei Sunweb unter Vertrag ist.


----------



## #easy# (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ich darf mich hier mal dran hängen........... ich wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema auf machen.

Der Ausgang war ................ ich habe sooo einige Teile im Keller was soll ich damit machen war eben nix gutes dabei, sondern Standart-Parts. Der Rahmen ist ein Uralt Scott, ich glaube kurz nach dem 2.Weltkrieg   Dieser Rahmen ist ein MTB gewesen aber das Oberrohr war schon immer zu kurz und einem Crosser kommt das ja zu gute oder? Oberrohr ist so 55-56er. Die Cantisockel habe ich etwas höher neu angescheist und das Ganze mit Carbon umwickelt (hat nichts mit der Festigkeit zu tun sondern mehr Optik) 
Die Farbgestaltung ist mehr so aus der Not herraus entstanden........ Was war noch so da an Spray???? Leider hatte ich nicht mehr so viel weiße Grundierung und somit mußte etwas schwarze her halten, dass hatte den nachteil das die Jägermeister Farbe dies nicht abdeckte und es wurde "fleckig" also habe ich schwarz genommen und im großen abstand hier und da mal drauf gehalten. Danach (die Idee hatte ich schon mal) habe ich weiße Farbe (zum streichen) genommen, ein Holzstock eingetaucht und über den hängenden Rahmen laufen lassen..... ergebnis ist halt das unten............ auf jeden Fall mal etwas anderes, ich muß nur aufpassen das ich es nicht im Wald mal stehen lasse, weil bei den Herbstblättern werde ich es nicht mehr wieder finden. Das Bike ist noch im Baund deshalb auch die Lenkerstellung (sieht ja Verboten aus, ist mir aber erst jetzt aufgefallen)













gruß
easy


----------



## karstb (21. Oktober 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>


Wenn nicht im nächsten Post die Erklärung käme, wem das Rad gehört, hätte ich anhand der Bremsgriffstellung vermutet, es gehöre einem Anfänger (mit viel Geld). Gibt's noch mehr Pros, die so eine krasse Bremsgriffposition fahren?


----------



## kettenteufel (22. Oktober 2009)

> Die Farbgestaltung ist mehr so aus der Not herraus entstanden........ Was war noch so da an Spray???? Leider hatte ich nicht mehr so viel weiße Grundierung und somit mußte etwas schwarze her halten, dass hatte den nachteil das die Jägermeister Farbe dies nicht abdeckte und es wurde "fleckig"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die Lackierung ist echt der Hamma 
wie willste es weiter aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Lackierung ist geil.So was ähnliches gabs mal von Longus.


----------



## #easy# (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke  Der Aufbau richtet sich nach dem was ich noch so habe oder was mir in die Finger fällt. Also wenn jemand noch etwas zu Verkaufen hat, kann mir ja mal Mailen. Schaltung,Bremse fehlt noch es sollte aber nicht so teuer sein.
gruß
easy


----------



## Menevado (24. Oktober 2009)

Meine Neuanschaffung nach der ersten Ausfahrt:







 


Chris


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. Oktober 2009)

schön...heut wars auch wieder spritzig...


----------



## DaPhreak (27. Oktober 2009)

Na dann auch mal meins:




Mono-KB kommt noch ein 42er drauf.


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2009)

Pro











wurde zweiter, also langsam macht sowas nicht


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

Hinten isser platt! 

Und ich kann mir nicht helfen, die Räder wirken irgendwie blass...


----------



## giglio rosso (15. November 2009)

Ich hab es fertig!!!!!!!

Mein erstes "richtiges" Crossbike! Der Rahmen war praktisch reif für den Abdecker. Typischer Buchtfang . 

Mit Mut ran an die Gurke. Die gröbsten Mängel behoben, Teile aus meinen Restekisten angebastelt. Und nach eine Woche bei schönstem Hebstwetter die erste Runde gedreht!

Einfach nett!!! Anbei ein Bildchen.
Bessere Bilder und die Teileliste gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2009)

Hat sich doch gelohnt 

Wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FALKENJAGDtitan (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
da ja nun Cross-Saison ist, möchte ich Euch gerne unser neuestes Modell vorstellen: Das "Phalanx". Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass beim Entdecken! Euer Falkenjagd Team.http://www.falkenjagd-bikes.com


----------



## Christian Back (15. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hat sich doch gelohnt
> 
> Wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?
> 
> ...




Wohl aus der Rubrik "von nun an gings bergab", oder "kannse alles fahrn"?


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. November 2009)

FALKENJAGDtitan schrieb:


> gerne unser neuestes Modell vorstellen


Und unaufgeforderte Werbung in einem Forum ist für mich klar ein Grund eine Marke aber so was von zu meiden.


----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2009)

Und der Preis ist für ein Lyskey (?) ganz schön happing


----------



## giglio rosso (15. November 2009)

Komme gerade aus Rosenheim vom Cross Grand Prix. Tolle Strecke für Fahrer (die Helden) und Zuschauer (ich). Anbei einfach ein paar Bildchen. Marcus Burkhardt (Team Columbia High Road; Gewinner einer Tour de France Etappe 2008) gewann die Elite-Klasse. War eigentlich allen klar. Die Strecke war 2,3km lang und war technisch nicht extrem schwierig. Für einen Rouleur also wie geschaffen. Aber dennoch allen Respekt! Anfänglich verhalten in der Spitzengruppe legte er nach dem ersten Drittel unwiderstehlich vor. Taktisch geschickt nutzte er ein "Gewirr" innerhalb dieser Gruppe und war infolge nach wenigen hundert Metern von keinem mehr zu halten. Wirklich überraschend allerdings die exzellente Radbeherrschung und eine Crosstechnik, die mindestens so gut wie die der Verfolger war. Für einen Straßenfahrer?!

Aber mein ganzer Respekt gilt all den anderen. Ob überrundet oder nicht - jeder kämpfte gegen all die Anforderungen, die dieser Sport wohl bietet. Wechselnde Untergründe und wechselnde Tempi auf dem Rad oder im Laufen. Und sich trotzdem durchzubeißen, egal an welcher Position.

Die wenigen Frauen erwähne ich nicht gesondert. So gut wie die Männer, so gut waren die Frauen. Oder: So gut wie die Frauen, so gut waren die Männer. Hinterher waren auch allesamt gleich schmutzig.

Respekt!

Technisch interessant waren zum einen die unterschiedlichsten Übersetzungen. Es gab zwar durchaus Compact-Kurbeln mit 50/34 unter den Lizenzfahrern. Aber zumeist waren die Sprünge auf der Kurbelseite relativ klein (8-10 Zähne). Größtes Blatt plus/minus 42. Hinten waren zumeist Ritzel mit maximal 27 Zähnen verbaut. Und irgendwie erstaunlich: Nur höchstens ein Viertel der Elitefahrer hatte Zusatzbremshebelchen dran. Die Sattelüberhöhung war nur unwesentlich geringer als beim Rennrad.

Soweit so gut. Wenn ich mein eigenes Crossradl so anschaue, dann kommen mir merkwürdige Gedanken fürs nächste Jahr.








Und @ corfrimor: Danke! Der Aufwand war allerdings ziemlich heftig! Mein "kleines Gelbes" ist nun in Mühldorf (Bayern) beheimatet. Die Bilder sind am oder in der Nähe des sog. Hörndlberges entstanden (Steilufer des Inn/Mühldorf).


----------



## chickenway-user (26. November 2009)

Ich hab mal noch ein bisschen Alltagstauglichkeit hingeschraubt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (26. November 2009)

Sieht echt wild aus


----------



## Stopelhopser (26. November 2009)

"An der Sattelüberhöhung sollt Ihr sie erkennen..."

(Die "wahren" Schrupper, die im Alltag denoch sportlich Ihre "Schlampen" um die Ecken treiben)


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. November 2009)




----------



## Hobb (30. November 2009)

.....


----------



## Christian Back (30. November 2009)

@ faust: tolles Rocky, eine meine Lieblingsschmieden!

@ hobb: british racing green, ein Traum!


----------



## fez (11. Dezember 2009)

mein Bike um durch den Wald ins Geschäft zu kurven. 
Bringt zumindest morgens und abends ein bißchen Abenteuer in den täglichen Arbeitswahn...


----------



## giglio rosso (12. Dezember 2009)

Und das ist mein unspektakuläres Crossbike. Ein richtig ehrliches Bike (2Danger Crossroad Comp). 
Alurahmen und Gabel. Richtig stabil und zuverlässig und keinerlei Bremsruckeln. Aufgefüttert mit einem feinen LRS (Roval Pave SL), besseren Bremsen (Tektro 720 CR) und einer vernünftige Übersetzung (48/38 zu 12-27) - die leider immer noch etwas zu lang für mich ist...

Es tut genau das, was ich will. Was will ich mehr? Und der limitierende Faktor ist  wie so häufig - wohl eher der Fahrer 

Und dann gibt es noch ein Projekt für lange Winterabende [FONT="]
 

 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Noch ein Bild von einem Rocky im Einsatz:





Dank an den Fotografen vom RSC-Kattenberg!

Robert


----------



## Dr. Faust (14. Dezember 2009)

Was ein hässliches Ding...


----------



## jörgl (14. Dezember 2009)

Kannste doch aus der Perspektive gar nicht beurteilen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (15. Dezember 2009)

@ G.R.Da passt auch farblich alles zueinander. Fein gemacht.
Wie du schreibst, ein ehrliches Rad.


----------



## starrer gang (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo,  habe mir jetzt mal den traum eines disc-crossers verwirklicht.das teil fährt viel besser als mein altes.


----------



## St.John (20. Dezember 2009)

starrer gang schrieb:


> hallo,  habe mir jetzt mal den traum eines disc-crossers verwirklicht.das teil fährt viel besser als mein altes.



Bendixen kannte ich noch garnicht. Wird die nächsten Tage in die Marktübersicht aufgenommen. Ist das ein Customrahmen oder gibt's den so in Serie?
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## karstb (20. Dezember 2009)

Sehr interessant. Hast du die Lenkerendschalter extra genommen, damit du Bremshebel mit V-Brake Übersetzung nehmen kannst, um nicht auf die BB7 Road angewiesen zu sein? Optisch macht das Radl trotz Dreifach was her. Wiegt aber wohl auch 10kg, oder?
Ich werde in Kürze auch einen Disc-Crosser besitzen....


----------



## starrer gang (20. Dezember 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Hast du die Lenkerendschalter extra genommen, damit du Bremshebel mit V-Brake Übersetzung nehmen kannst, um nicht auf die BB7 Road angewiesen zu sein? Optisch macht das Radl trotz Dreifach was her. Wiegt aber wohl auch 10kg, oder?
> Ich werde in Kürze auch einen Disc-Crosser besitzen....



das sind alte shimano 600 bremshebel mit der bb7 road bremse. wiegt 10.6kg. ist aber auch nix leichtbau. wohne im schwarzwald, da kann man dann gerne ´ne dreifach kurbel gebrauchen.


----------



## starrer gang (20. Dezember 2009)

St.John schrieb:


> Bendixen kannte ich noch garnicht. Wird die nächsten Tage in die Marktübersicht aufgenommen. Ist das ein Customrahmen oder gibt's den so in Serie?
> Viel Spaß damit!



ist ein maßrahmen, quasi der erste gemuffte rahmen von bendixen.
kannst dir mal die seite ansehen www.bendixen-bikes.de


----------



## nafetsgurk (21. Dezember 2009)

so, fertig...


----------



## corfrimor (21. Dezember 2009)

starrer gang schrieb:


> hallo,  habe mir jetzt mal den traum eines disc-crossers verwirklicht.das teil fährt viel besser als mein altes.



Sehr geil. Ben Dixen ist 'ne echte Alternative zu Wiesmann.

Viel Spaß

corfrimor


----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Ist das Bendixen lackiert oder gepulvert?

Robert

P.S.: Tolle Räder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starrer gang (23. Dezember 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist das Bendixen lackiert oder gepulvert?
> 
> ...



hi, der rahmen ist gepulvert. ich denke bei muffen wäre eine lakierung schöner, da die nicht so dick aufträgt. das pulvern war aber der einfachere wg.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Dezember 2009)




----------



## ideallinie (28. Dezember 2009)

da darf ja meins nicht fehlen...


----------



## giglio rosso (30. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Death to Fixies




Das ganze modische Fixie- und Singlespeedzeug. Find ich ja auch merkwürdig. Und dann stolpere ich doch gerade über das angehängte Bildchen eines Crossrennens (hieß damals ja wohl noch Radquer?) von 1956. 
Und schau: Normales Rennrad, normale Bremsen! und nixe Gangschaltung. Die waren vielleicht ihrer Zeit voraus 

Es kommt alles wieder...irgendwie. Aber braune Cordsamtschlaghosen werde ich nicht tragen. Nur falls auch die wieder mal zwingende Mode sein sollten


----------



## Altitude (30. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein Klapp-Querfeldeinrad ;-):


----------



## St.John (30. Dezember 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> hier mal mein Klapp-Querfeldeinrad ;-):



Schönes Rad. Hast Du auch Fotos von dem Rad, wenn es auseinander genommen ist? Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. Dezember 2009)

hier mal ausm Netz:






ist aber das Roadbike - ich müsste meins erst putzen - das zerlegen & transportieren funzt aber sehr gut - ich hatte ja schon seit über nem Jahr ein Stahl-Break Away Crosser


----------



## *Hobbes* (30. Dezember 2009)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal melden; hoffe mein Rad ist würdig genug. Hier sind ja wirklich viele schöne Crosser unterwegs. 
Eigentlich war das Ganze ja als Ergänzungstrainingsgerät für den Winter gedacht macht aber doch sehr viel mehr Laune.
Also hier mal mein Focus Mares:




Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## Stefan H (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo an die Freunde des Dirt orientierten Rennradfahrens!

Vorab, ein tolles Forum hier.
Viele Informationen, viele Bilder und gute Kritik.

Endlich ist er fertig, mein Traumcrosser. 
Die ersten Ausfahrten waren einfach nur genial.
Was noch ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist der knackig gute Druckpunkt aber mit einer naja befriedigenden bis ausreichender Bremsleistung.
Mini-vbrakes waren zwar besser, jedoch total schwammig im Druckunkt.
Anst. Die Gabel ist ein Traum, keine vibrationen oder schwäche von Steifigkeit.
Ach ja, der Tacho wird noch durch einen wireless ersetzt


----------



## St.John (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Stefan H,
ein sehr schönes Hakkalügi haste da. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?
Bist Du von tri-cycles oder hast Du da nur gekauft?
Gruß, St.John


----------



## Stefan H (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist meines. 

Rahmenhöhe ist 55cm. 
Ich bin 1.76 das passt ganz gut.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2010)

Ist wirklich ein wünderschönes Rad!  Über das Teil hab ich auch schon sinniert  Aber ich bleib bei Rocky


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2010)

TOLLES TEIL 
 WAS IST DAS FÜR NE KURBEL??
BESTÄTIGT MICH ABER (ALS NICHT MEHR AKTIVER RACER) DAS ES NUR EINES GEBEN KANN
 CROSSER MIT DISC


----------



## Stefan H (22. Januar 2010)

Die Kurbel ist eine Sram Force 2010. 
Da ich das Rad momentan auch auf der Straße nutze, ist hier die Standart Kompaktübersetzung noch vorhanden.

Bzgl.  der Scheibenbremse, ...keine Frage, aber kann mann so schön
eine Scheibenbremsaussenhülle verlegen


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Januar 2010)

Die helfende Hand - "halt das Mal".


----------



## jörgl (22. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> CROSSER MIT DISC



Und das dann auch noch aus Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Bzgl.  der Scheibenbremse, ...keine Frage, aber kann mann so schön
> eine Scheibenbremsaussenhülle verlegen



 mit ein wenig kunsthandwerk sicher  
mit  2 hände


----------



## RicoRush (23. Januar 2010)

wo gibtsn sowas? ich mein die krasse hand?!


----------



## Stefan H (23. Januar 2010)

Auf Seite 52, ziemlich am Ende. 
Das ist der Bremszuganschlag für die Hinterradbremse.


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Januar 2010)

Als ich den Dateinamen des Bildes las, lag ich endgültig am Boden.


----------



## tonicbikes (23. Januar 2010)

@Stefan H: Glückwunsch zu dieser "Waffe"


----------



## Stefan H (24. Januar 2010)

Danke für die netten Antworten!

Ja der `Hand_job` oder wie in deutscher Umgangssprache 
`einen von der Palme wedeln` ist ein alter Klassiker der früher schon in den 90ern auch an den guten alten MTB Hardtails verschweißt wurde.

Übrigens gab es auch bei manchen Rahmen einen ganzen Fuß, der wiederrum hatte die Aufgabe mit seinem dicken Onkel die Luftpumpe zuhalten..sehr geil! Hab davon leider kein Bild, aber dafür eines was jemand mit seinem Handjob gemacht hat..


----------



## nic (28. Februar 2010)

Anbei die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Independent Fabrication Planet Cross... work in progress...


----------



## St.John (28. Februar 2010)

nic schrieb:


> Anbei die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Independent Fabrication Planet Cross... work in progress...



Sieht klasse aus! Gelungener Aufbau. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. März 2010)

Ahh, hier bin ich richtig, schon recht nette Räder hier.

hier mal die interimslösung meines Low bugdet Crossfires, erstmal Mono und erstmal mit 34er KB (war halt ne Kompaktkurbel).
Entweder demnächst als SSpler oder aber Mono und dann mit 38er KB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. März 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hab davon leider kein Bild, aber dafür eines was jemand mit seinem Handjob gemacht hat..



keine Angst, "nur" Photoshop...


----------



## CopyBiker (3. März 2010)

Hier mein Raleigh Cross Race... ist übrigens zu verkaufen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. März 2010)

Das Raleigh lockt jetzt sicher gleich ein paar Montage-Nerds an. (STI)


----------



## RicoRush (4. März 2010)

Mich hats immer geärgert, im Winter nicht anständig radeln zu können. Irgendwann letzten Sommer bin ich dann ernsthaft ins Grübeln gekommen, was im Winter nun werden soll... und schließlich ist das hier entstandensiehe link) - wie fügt man eigentlich Bilder direkt in den Text ein?


----------



## AngryApe (4. März 2010)

nach 3 Monaten ist meine Baustelle nun endlich auch vollendet


----------



## norman68 (7. März 2010)

Na dann mach ich hier halt auch mal mit. Ist nix besonderes aber macht totzdem Laune es zu Fahren. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ach und ich fahr lieber wie ich putze wie man auch sehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (7. März 2010)

Meine Interpretation eines Disc-Cyclocrosser:




Gewicht nach Liste 9.0kg, real ca. 9.4kg
Ich weiß, dass die Spacer hässlich aussehen. Aber das Steuerrrohr ist fast 2cm kürzer als beim meinem Quantec Race CC und einen Zuggegenhalter brauche ich nun auch nicht mehr. So komme ich von 0 Spacer auf opalike Spacerturm.
Fazit: Nie wieder Felgenbremsen.


----------



## WildesRot (7. März 2010)

a


----------



## jörgl (7. März 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Meine Interpretation eines Disc-Cyclocrosser:
> 
> Gewicht nach Liste 9.0kg, real ca. 9.4kg
> Ich weiß, dass die Spacer hässlich aussehen. Aber das Steuerrrohr ist fast 2cm kürzer als beim meinem Quantec Race CC und einen Zuggegenhalter brauche ich nun auch nicht mehr. So komme ich von 0 Spacer auf opalike Spacerturm.
> Fazit: Nie wieder Felgenbremsen.



Die orangefarbenen Felgen finde ich zu viel des Guten. Und 2cm Spacer fahre ich auch.....


----------



## St.John (7. März 2010)

Wenn sich das hier gerade zu einer Disc Crosser Show mausert, will ich meinen auch mal dazu packen:


----------



## karstb (7. März 2010)

> Kannst du beim Fahren irgendwie spüren, dass die Gabel lässige 10mm (mindestens) zu lang ist?
> Hast auch keine Lust auf die Roundagon-Scheiben gehabt, wie?


Die Gabel hat tatsächlich eine Einbauhöhe, die gut 20mm größer als die der Originalgabel ist. Allerdings merke ich es nicht so stark wie befürchtet. Am MTB fahre ich auch eine 100mm Federgabel in einem Rahmen, der primär für 80mm Gabeln konstruiert wurde (Giant NRS). Wenn ich dann allerdings auf meine Stadtschlampe umsteige (bei der der Rahmen für 100mm Federgabeln ausgelegt wurde, also so 470mm, und ich eine starre mit 410mm eingebaut habe) weiß ich wieder, was wirklich ein quicklebendiger Lenkwinkel ist. 
In der Praxis fährt sich das Poison aber ganz gut, und ein bisschen Spurtreue ist bei Schnee ja nicht verkehrt. Allerdings scheint die Kiste im Steuerkopfbereich nicht so steif wie mein alter Quantec Crosser zu sein, und die Verarbeitung des Quantecs war auch um Einiges besser.

Die Roundagon Scheiben passen übrigens nicht wegen XTR Centerlock Naben.


----------



## WildesRot (12. März 2010)

a


----------



## St.John (12. März 2010)

@WildesRot: Auf dem Foto ist zu Testzwecken die Kombination 46/39 : 11-34 montiert. Funktioniert mit dem XT-Schaltwerk problemlos. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das auf Dauer fahren werde.


----------



## karstb (12. März 2010)

> Hallo KarstB, ich habe den Rahmen jetzt auch bekommen und ich finde die Verarbeitung zunächst mal völlig in Ordnung.
> Steuerrohr, Tretlager einwandfrei gefräst, Sattelrohr ausgerieben. Magst Du mal andeuten, was bei Deinem Rahmen schlecht verarbeitet ist?


Es ist nicht wirklich schlecht verarbeitet, aber z. B. sind Innenlagergehäuse und Steuerrohr nicht konifiziert, sondern einfach fette Aluklötze, genauso wie bei meinem 80 Stadtradrahmen. Auch wenn 300 nicht soo viel für einen Rahmen sind, sollte das schon ordentlich gemacht werden. Zumal da eine Menge Gewicht gespart werden könnte. Die Anbringung der Aufkleber finde ich auch nicht gelungen, da manche direkt neben den Zuganschlägen und somit hinter den Zughüllen liegen. Machte auf mich den Eindruck, als hätte sich da jemand nicht allzuviele Gedanken gemacht. Sind aber nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## WildesRot (14. März 2010)

a


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. März 2010)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Danke. Ja, das verstehe ich. Bin aber froh, endlich einen Discrahmen zu haben. Die eckigen Rohrprofile gefallen mir dagegen sehr gut.
> 
> Stefan, ich  habe drei billige Kassetten (CS-HG50) entnietet und jetzt fast alle Ritzel von 11 bis 34 (ausser 29,27,22) zum austesten da. Die HG50-Kassetten haben noch keinen Spider, so dass man die Ritzel zusammenstecken kann wie man mag.
> (Nur so mal in den Raum gestellt.) ((Ich bin sicher, dass das klappt.)) (((Mal schauen)))



moin,
klappt sogar sehr gut!
habe ich so auch schon gemacht.
du musst nur darauf achten das du zwischen die ritzel wieder dii spacer mit einlegst (; was aber ja logisch ist.
wenn du ältere LX-kasetten nimmst die haben auch keinen spider.
sind nicht genietet sondenr mit langen inbus-maden-schrauben verschraubt die kann man nach dem frei-gewähltem abstuffungs-menu wieder verschrauben.
aber es hält auch ohne verschruabung oder vernietung.
ist meiner meinung nach nur zum erleichterten montieren.
weil kraft und/oder ähnliches können die drei nieten bzw schräubchen sicher nicht sehr viel entgegenwirken.
gruss der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (14. März 2010)

Mit unvernieteten Ritzeln würde ich auf einem Alu-Freilaufkörper aber sehr vorsichtig sein. Da musste ich schon mal eine "normale" Kassette mit dem Hammer demontieren, weil sie sich einzelne Ritzel in den Körper gefressen hatten.
Zudem wird sicher das Schaltverhalten bei wild zusammengewürfelten Kassetten leiden, da die Schaltgassen nicht mehr aufeinander abgestimmt sind, falls man über mehrere Ritzel schaltet.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. März 2010)

abend,
gut das mit dem alu freilauf ist ein argument.
selbst bei stahl freilaufkörpern sind bei länger montierten ritzel oft berge und täler rein gestempelt.
vll. könnte man ja die kassete wenn die versuchsphase und erprobung der richtigen abstufung beendet ist und alles feststeht wieder neu vernieten.
wenn man die alten nieten mit einer feile am nietkopf also am grössten ritzel auffeilt und vorsichtig mit einem durchschlag entfernt kann man die "alten" nieten wieder durch das neu "sotierte" ritzelpaket stecken und mit ein,zwei oder drei körnerpunkten neu verschliesen sollte sicher ohne grössere probleme funtkionieren und dneke auch halten.
das mit dem entstehenden schalttälern kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.
selbst wenn du ein ritzelpaket mit je nur einen zahn mehr pro ritzel zusammen "baust" wird es sicher ohne probleme funktionieren.
solange die schritte nicht grösser wie fünf zähne werden (und wer will das schon) wirds da sicher auch keine probleme geben.
einzige problem kann nur sein wenn du die spacer zwischen den ritzeln mit unterschiedlicher dicke wählst dan funktioniert das nicht was ja auch wieder logisch ist!

nachtrag:
nach nochmaligem lesen habe ich jetzt verstanden was du meinst.
du meinst wenn zb. gang vier 15zähne hat, gang fünf 16, gang sechs 20 und gang sieben 21zähne...
somit klettert die kette beim schalten von gang vier auf gang sieben nicht mehr linear.ob man das aber an der schaltperformance merkt kann ich nicht beurteilen aber denke es wird nur gering auffallen.

grüsse der kalle


----------



## WildesRot (22. März 2010)

a


----------



## spinner69 (7. Mai 2010)

Eins von zwei Ridleys


----------



## AngryApe (28. Mai 2010)

...im sommerdress


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Mai 2010)

... und weit weg der Heimat.

Schönes Rad. Könntest Du (wie bei Disc Rädern hier üblich) Angaben zu Bremsen, LRS (Naben) einstellen?


----------



## AngryApe (28. Mai 2010)

bitteschön 





der Lenker wurde mittlerweile gegen nen Ritchey WCS (Logic II) getauscht

Reifen sind z.Z. 1,35er Kojak drauf (das Tubeless Kit ist grad auch nicht verbaut, hat mit den Racing Ralphs aber problemlos funktioniert)


----------



## KoNFloZius (1. Juni 2010)

AngryApe schrieb:


> ...im sommerdress



Schönes Rad und schönes Bild. Ist fast bei mir um die Ecke..
Bin grad dabei den gleichen Rahmen aufzubauen.. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Agilis?


----------



## AngryApe (2. Juni 2010)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit der Kurbel sehr zufrieden (sind aber auch erst 1500km drauf)

Die Optik ist sowieso top (transparente Schutzfolie hilft gegen lästigen Abrieb ) und die Funktion war bis jetzt auch problemlos (wobei ich mir vorgenommen habe ab und an ein Auge auf die Alu Achse zu werfen...nicht dass mir eine leicht defekte Lagerschale diese zerdremelt )

Die Stefigkeit würde ich mal mit unauffällig bezeichnen; ich denke konstruktionsbedingt gibts da sicherlich ein paar bessere Kurbeln (bei der Agilis nimmt Rotor ja nur einen vollaluminum-Kurbelarm und bohrt der Länge nach, von der Achsseite aus, ein Loch ~ 15cm tief rein), aber negativ aufgefallen ist sie mir bis jetzt nicht.

Die Montage ist änhlich wie bei einer XTR Kurbel (Kurbelarm festziehen, dann "Lagerspiel" einstellen)...bei der MTB Version kämen dann noch Spacer auf der Achse zum Anpassen der Kettenlinie ins Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (6. Juli 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5LX8HhXBfvI/TDIgkJYfwTI/AAAAAAAAAMU/r__NntUTF5E/s1600/DSC00089.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5LX8HhXBfvI/TDIhQuhkctI/AAAAAAAAAMc/f5rN4KxOBLo/s1600/DSC00090.JPG

Hier mal meins... Stevens Cyclocross Team Carbon 2010 in 58 cm mit Ultegra...gestern angekommen und noch nicht gefahren. Am Donnerstag wirds das erste Mal ausgeführt....


----------



## taschenmesser2 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich mag ja Stevens nicht....massenware....


aber: dieses Rad ist schön! 
Ich würde die Sti etwas tiefer setzen, den Lenker dafür etwas hoch drehen......
Die Ron sollen ja hammerschnell, aber auch super-pannen-empfindlich sein....
Berichte, wies fährt!


----------



## holger.frank (19. Juli 2010)

Mein Crosser


----------



## badboy-rudi (20. Juli 2010)

Merkwürdige Sattelstellung- kommst Du damit klar?


----------



## Hobb (20. Juli 2010)

moin,
schaut zumindest aus als würde noch die optimale Einstellung gesucht.

Mir ist sofort der Antrieb aufgefallen, ist das 34/34? Also 1x1 geht eigentlich anders.

Trotzdem, fette Basis.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## holger.frank (21. Juli 2010)

@badboy-rudi, ich habe eine grösse Schrittlänge und damit "kleinen" Rumpf. Somit muss der Sattel nach vorne. Ausserdem klettert es damit gut und man kann ordentlich Druck machen - habe früher Triathlon betrieben.

@Hobb, ist sogar 34/36. ich habe hinten die neue XT 10-fach 11-36 Kasette montiert. Ich wohne am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb, Aufstiege mit ~300hm und 20-25% Steigung gehöhren zum Tourenportfolio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (21. Juli 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> @badboy-rudi, ich habe eine grösse Schrittlänge und damit "kleinen" Rumpf. Somit muss der Sattel nach vorne. Ausserdem klettert es damit gut und man kann ordentlich Druck machen - habe früher Triathlon betrieben.
> 
> @Hobb, ist sogar 34/36. ich habe hinten die neue XT 10-fach 11-36 Kasette montiert. Ich wohne am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb, Aufstiege mit ~300hm und 20-25% Steigung gehöhren zum Tourenportfolio



Triatlon-  nun wird es klarer.


----------



## taschenmesser2 (21. Juli 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> Mein Crosser


 
Schick!
und mit 11-36 an 50/34 sogar tiefe Entfaltung möglich!
Nicht schlecht! 

Gefällt mir.
was wiegt das teil, so, wie abgebildet?


----------



## olli99 (22. Juli 2010)

Mein Rad mit Schlauchreifen


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Juli 2010)

Vorne Mini-V's, hinten Cantilever?
Und der Gegenzughalter unter dem Steuersatz ist arbeitslos.
Versuchsaufbau zum direkten Vergleich?


----------



## olli99 (23. Juli 2010)

Vorne und hinten sind mini-V brakes dran. Es waren mal Cantis montiert. Wo ich dann umgebaut habe, hatte ich keinen passenden Spacer, deswegen is da jetzt noch der Zughalter dran


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Juli 2010)

Der Gegenhalter hinten täuschte etwas.
Und, Mini-V's besser?


----------



## müsing (23. Juli 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> ..... und man kann ordentlich Druck machen - habe früher Triathlon betrieben.



dich möchte ich mal gerne auf dem crosser sehen tria-style auf dem crosser


----------



## olli99 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich finde die Mini-V besser, haben einfach mehr Biss. Die Cantis haben nur verzögert aber nicht richtig gebremst


----------



## Titanfahrer (24. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre Mono mit 42/25 und habe immer wieder die Erfahrung gemacht, auch bei steileren Bergen und zusammen mit MTBern, dass wenn die 42/25 nicht mehr ausreicht, ist man zu Fuß und mit geschultertem  (leichten!) Crosser genauso schnell oder gar schneller, und auch gleich schnell wie die MTBer.
Muss man halt etwas das Laufen auch (mit-)trainieren, für einen Triathleten soll es aber doch kein Problem sein! (ich war früher mal Duathlet...)
Und dieses pedalieren bei 3-5 km/h ist ja sowieso etwas affig, da überholt einen sogar eine Omi beim Wandern! 

Und somit ist das Rad auch übersichtlicher und leichter. Ich stehe eh nicht auf so ein overkill nach dem Motto: "immer für alles gerüstet sein, selbst wenn es nur 1 Mal in 10 Jahren vorkommt". Für mich ist es ähnlich wie die 3 Liter großen Satteltaschen, riesen Rucksäcke für eine 1,5-Std-Ausfahrt, etc...
Man kann auch mal etwas riskanter, mutiger und minimalistischer leben...


----------



## Stefan Pan (2. August 2010)

Balazs schrieb:


> Ich fahre Mono mit 42/25 und habe immer wieder die Erfahrung gemacht, auch bei steileren Bergen und zusammen mit MTBern, dass wenn die 42/25 nicht mehr ausreicht, ist man zu Fuß und mit geschultertem  (leichten!) Crosser genauso schnell oder gar schneller, und auch gleich schnell wie die MTBer.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Schön gesagt. Aber wo sind die Grenzen? Man kann ja auch ganz ohne Schaltung fahren. Oder Torpedo 3-Gang... Bei 42/25 musst Du ja theoretisch unter 11 km/h absteigen oder eine TF von unter 50 wuchten... Und mit 10 km/h den Berg hoch joggen mit nem Crosser auf dem Rücken... Alles eine Frage der Fitness natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanfahrer (2. August 2010)

Ja, das ist sicher nicht für Alpenüberquerung gedacht. Ich komme auf ein Tempo von 9,7 km/h bei 42/25 und 45 U/Min. Das ist durchaus machbar über 100-150m. Für längere Strecken ist es nix, da muss man schon mal ein wenig schnaufen...
Auf der anderen Seite fährt ein MTBer auch mit 4-5km/h noch, und da kann man noch wirklich nebenherlaufen, und mit 34/27 fährt ein "Berg-Crosser" mit noch moderatem 60er Tf auch schon genau die obige 9,7km/h, somit auch nicht wesentlich langsamer und somit "schonender". 
..und ich fahre auch Crosser mit <7kg, erleichtert auch etwas die Sache...
Aber letzten Endes jedem das seine. Ich finde die Monocrosser genial, v.a. weil ich die meiste Zeit genau mit gerader Kettenlinie auf den mittleren Ritzeln fahre. Selbe Übersetzungen sind bei 2 Blättern immer die schrägen Gänge im Übergangsbereich und man muss dann vorne hin und herschalten. Das ist überigens auch genau das, was die meisten bei den Rennen machen. Entweder klein/klein oder groß/groß. Dieser mittlerer Bereich ist genau die meistgefahrene. Mit einem 42er Blatt ist es dann eben die gerade Kettenlinie!


----------



## KoNFloZius (2. August 2010)

sodele, endlich fertig! Leider ist die erste Ausfahrt gleich von nem Platten am HR unterbrochen worden... Irgendwann ist noch der Umstieg auf ghetto-tubeless vorgesehen oder bei ausreichender Liquidität der Umstieg auf Schlauchreifen


----------



## *Hobbes* (2. August 2010)

Wirklich schönes Rad KoNFloZius.

Hier mal meins im "Rohstadium". Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich habe mir gedacht Bilder vom Aufbau haben ja vielleicht auch was. Wenns fertig ist gibts natürlich auch noch Bilder. Braucht aber auch noch bis der Rahmen die Deutsche Grenze überqueren wird.













Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## KoNFloZius (2. August 2010)

schön!
wird der HR Bremszug durchs Oberrohr verlegt? 
wenigstens ein kleiner Tip aus welchem Land es kommt?


----------



## *Hobbes* (2. August 2010)

Sollte eigentlich gar kein Ratespiel werden.
Nein, der Zug wird nicht durchs Oberrohr verlegt. Das Land sind die USA. 
Als Zusatztip kann vielleicht ich noch geben, dass dies das erste Rad des Herstellers in Deutschland sein wird und es eine integrierte Sattelstütze hat.


----------



## Titanfahrer (3. August 2010)

Titan? Edelstahl? Welcher Rohrsatz? Oder individuelle Rohre?


----------



## Stefan Pan (3. August 2010)

Balazs schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sicher nicht für Alpenüberquerung gedacht. Ich komme auf ein Tempo von 9,7 km/h bei 42/25 und 45 U/Min. Das ist durchaus machbar über 100-150m. [...]
> Auf der anderen Seite fährt ein MTBer auch mit 4-5km/h noch, und da kann man noch wirklich nebenherlaufen, [...]
> Aber letzten Endes jedem das seine. Ich finde die Monocrosser genial, v.a. weil ich die meiste Zeit genau mit gerader Kettenlinie auf den mittleren Ritzeln fahre. [...]



Ja, wirklich eine Frage des Einsatzbereiches. In den Alpen hätte ich es gerne noch kürzer als 34-32 gehabt. Für 150m tritt man lieber durch...

Letztens bin ich auch an diversen MTBlern vorbei gejoggt, die sich durch weichen Sand quälten...

Ich verliere aber leider immer noch etwas Zeit beim aufsteigen.

Ich fahre halt eine weit gespreizte Cassette, da kann man relativ lange auf dem Großen Blatt (46, sind ja auch bloß anderthalb Gänge zu 42) bleiben ohne zu großen Schräglauf. Aber so ein Monoblatt würde mich schon reizen...


----------



## Titanfahrer (3. August 2010)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Ich verliere aber leider immer noch etwas Zeit beim aufsteigen.
> ...
> Aber so ein Monoblatt würde mich schon reizen...



Das ganze auf und absteigen gehört doch mit zum Crossen, nicht nur im Wettkampf. Ich finde gerade diese Abwechselung und Dynamik so faszinierend! Das macht doch den Crosssport erst aus und schafft die Trennung zum "Gondeln auf der Waldautobahn mit einem Crossrad".

EInfach mal Mut, ein Monoblatt zu probieren. Geht ja schnell, einfach nur Umwerfer abbauen, Züge weg, Hebel kann ja vorerst dranbleiben, Kurbel umbauen.
Wichtig nur: Schutzschiene der richtigen Größe (genauso hoch wie die aufliegende Kette, also die Kette soll von der seite GERADE nicht mehr sichtbar sein, weder größer noch kleiner!) sowohl innen wie aussen! Also innere Schutzschiene auf die Position des kleinen Blattes, 42er auf Position des großen Blattes, weiter aussen dann Distanzring und 2., äußere Schutzschiene. Und dann braucht man noch die längere Kettenblattschrauben.

...die meisten werden nie wieder auf 2fach zurückbauen...


----------



## *Hobbes* (4. August 2010)

Hallo,
um das Rätsel welches eigentlich gar keines werden sollte für die Interessierten aufzulösen:
Es handelt sich wie man ja anhand der gelöteten Verbindung offensichtlich erkennen kann um einen Stahlrahmen mit individuell auf das Einsatzgebiet und mein Gewicht abgestimmten Rohrsätzen und Wunschgeo.





Mein neues Crossbike von engin-cycles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoNFloZius (4. August 2010)

pornös, ich steh total auf die Edge Gabeln an Stahlrahmen....
Für den Sitzdom gibts sicherlich ein für und wider.... 

mir gefällts


----------



## badboy-rudi (5. August 2010)

@Hobbes: Sieht gut aus.
Da Du aus DO kommst, würde ich nach Fertigstellung gern mal eine Runde mit Dir drehen und mir das Rad anschauen.
Falls Du Lust hast.......


----------



## *Hobbes* (5. August 2010)

@ badboy-rudi:

Klar wir können gerne mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen. Ich bin sowieso noch auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen man Crossen kann. Die ganzen Mountainbike Kollegen die ich habe machen immer nur ihre Scherze aber fahren halt nicht selber.


----------



## Myxin (5. August 2010)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> @ badboy-rudi:
> 
> Die ganzen Mountainbike Kollegen die ich habe machen immer nur ihre Scherze aber fahren halt nicht selber.


 
Solange das Gelände nicht extrem grob und lose ist und nicht verblockte Trails gefahren werden wird Deinen MTB-Kumpeln das Lachen sicher bald vergehen. Das einzige MTB, mit dem ich meine Hausrunde im nahegelegenen Wald ähnlich zügig absolviert habe wie mit meinen Crossern ist mein altes ungefedertes Klein. Ansonsten läßt man mit dem Crosser die 26-Zoll-Stollenfraktion locker stehen (gleiche körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## Stefan Pan (5. August 2010)

Da musst Du aber schon sehr gut fahren können. Ich bin mit meinem MTB außer auf der Straße und echten Waldautobahnen schneller. Mit dem Crosser komm ich mir schneller vor  und es macht mehr Spaß .


----------



## aegluke (5. August 2010)

Crosser und MTB unterscheiden sich massiv in der Fahrweise. MTB ist etwas träger in der Beschleunigung und dafür aber deutlich besser im Realisieren größerer Bremsleistungen gerade vor Kurven und man hat mehr Haftung in Kurven auf unebenem Untergrund. Das heißt, man ist mit dem MTB schneller in der Kurve, mit dem Crosser schneller hinter der Kurve. Außerdem bremst ein MTB auf Wurzeln wegen der Federgabel und dem großen Reifenvolumen etwas weniger als beim Crosser. Je nach Art der Strecke ist das eine oder das andere Rad im Vorteil. Das kann man sehr gut in gemischten Rennen feststellen. Auf einen Crosser laufen in schwierigen Kurven öfter mal MTBs auf. Hinter der Kurve ist dann meist wieder ein Loch zwischen MTB und Crosser. Mit MTB würde ich immer versuchen als erster in die Kurve zu kommen. Dann kann der Crosser seinen Vorteil nicht nutzen. Als Crosser dann natürlich umgekehrt, damit der MTB-Fahrer das Loch hinter der Kurve wieder zufahren muss. Auf den Geraden macht es wenig Unterschied, wenn erstmal alles auf Geschwindigkeit gebracht wurde und der MTB'ler einen Semislick fährt. Grobes Profil versaut da jeden Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Versandhausradl (6. August 2010)

Hier mein Möbellasterjäger:

Argon18 Arsenic - 48/34 Centaur mit UltegraSL und 6700 Mix - da kein Renneinsatz natürlich mit Tektro Mini-V ... die Unterschiede zum MTB sind genau so wie @aegluke sie beschreibt - allerdings sind gerade im Flachen die Rennradtypischen aerodynamischen Vorteile in Unterlenkerhaltung bei ü30 deutlich zu spüren...


----------



## giglio rosso (15. August 2010)

Etwas weiter vorn wird nach der Grenze der "Übersetzbarkeit" gefragt. Ich fahre seit rund einem Jahr unter anderem Singlespeeder im Crosstrim. Meinen Surly Steamroller und meine 70er Jahre Gazelle. Selbst der alte Bock ist höllenschnell. Bergab und bergauf. Insgesamt halte ich einen Crosser für mindestens so schnell wie ein MTB. Und zwar im normalen MTB-Gelände. Also nicht nur auf Kieswegen. Einzige Ausnahme: Richtig verblockte trails. In der Praxis ist man eigentlich mit nem Crosser immer schneller.

Und 1956 war Schaltung und MTB sowieso kein Thema


----------



## müsing (26. August 2010)

die saison geht bald los. hier mein quantec slr im strassenlook vor der ersten einstellrunde:


----------



## holger.frank (3. September 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> was wiegt das teil, so, wie abgebildet?


9.2 kg


----------



## DaPhreak (5. September 2010)

The russian Silver Surfer:


----------



## nafetsgurk (5. September 2010)

hier isses auch schön...!!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. September 2010)

Gibt's weltweit ein Forum, in dem der belanglose, überstylte Hobetten-Traum nicht veröffentlicht wurde?


----------



## taschenmesser2 (10. September 2010)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Gibt's weltweit ein Forum, in dem der belanglose, überstylte Hobetten-Traum nicht veröffentlicht wurde?


 Welchen meinste?


----------



## Stiegl-Killer (11. September 2010)

Hier mein 8 Tage altes Trek XO1,

meine Einstiegsdroge im Cyclocrosser Segment!
Hat auch schon die ersten 290km runter!
Gestern über den Nürburgring gefahren und Wald hat es auch schon etwas gesehen!!!! 

Nur weiß ist irgendwie blöd, es ist immer dreckig.... 
Dafür steht es direkt neben mir im Büro auf der Arbeit!! Herrlich


----------



## Christian Back (11. September 2010)

Fein. Und selten. Also noch feiner!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiegl-Killer (12. September 2010)

Du meinst mein?? Danke! 

Hmm, ich hab Trek auch noch nicht so häufig gesehen! Cube oder Stevens, etc. sieht man da viel häufiger!!

Ist aber bis jetzt nen gutes Bike! Macht mir viel Spass!


----------



## DaPhreak (18. September 2010)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Gibt's weltweit ein Forum, in dem der belanglose, überstylte Hobetten-Traum nicht veröffentlicht wurde?



Gähn


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2010)

cross2010start von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


----------



## norman68 (18. September 2010)

Titan oder Alti?


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2010)

ja, Titan - Ritchey TiCross breakaway


----------



## Duffy71 (18. September 2010)

Wenn sich schon jemand traut seinen Trek-Crosser zu zeigen, dann kann ich mich auch outen


----------



## olli99 (3. Oktober 2010)

Mein neuer Crosser:
Surly Cross Check


----------



## Peter3 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schicker Oldstyle!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2010)

macht bestimmt laune das surly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli99 (6. Oktober 2010)

am wochenende will ich es das erstemal richtig fahren. Vom ersten Eindruck passt es auf jeden Fall super.


----------



## kona_steffen (10. Oktober 2010)

hier ist mein Rad für alle Gelegenheiten:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/723178


----------



## spinner69 (11. Oktober 2010)

kona_steffen schrieb:


> hier ist mein Rad für alle Gelegenheiten:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/723178


 
 Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## kona_steffen (11. Oktober 2010)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad!




Danke schön, Dein Ridley sieht gut aus, vor allem habe ich es noch nie in grün gesehen.


----------



## spinner69 (11. Oktober 2010)

kona_steffen schrieb:


> Danke schön, Dein Ridley sieht gut aus, vor allem habe ich es noch nie in grün gesehen.


 
Danke 

Das grüne Design war ein Sonderwunsch, in der Standardfarbkombi hab ich auch noch eins.


----------



## Libtech (13. Oktober 2010)

Wurde zwar schon in einem anderen Forum gepostet ... aber getreu dem Thread-Namen: Damit die Schönheit dieser Radgattung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Oktober 2010)

Felgen gefallen mir jetzt nicht so...

aber ansonsten


mein kackbrauner Pompino Rahmen ist Heute eingetroffen
Zum WE hin sollte ein zweckmässiger Aufbau erfolgt sein das ich ihn dann auch hier zeigen kann.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2010)

das salsa ist richtig gut


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2010)

Salsas waren schon immer schön. Das Design mit dem dunklen Stellen am Steuerrrohr/Gabel scheint neu zu sein. Ein mir früher angebotenes Rahmenset war durchgängig hell/dunkelgrün.
Oder wurde da nachlackiert?


----------



## Libtech (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die netten Kommentare.

- Der Rahmen ist original und wurde nicht nachlackiert. Hier eine genauere Aufnahme von dem Bereich:





- die Felgen: Ist ein älteres Mavic Open Pro Modell. Wollte den maximalen Bling-Bling Faktor.   Wenn sie mal hinüber sind, kommen schlichte, schwarze Felgen dran. Im Zuge dessen auch ein schwarzer Sattel/Lenkerband.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier waren die Farben aber noch heller, oder ist das ein Unterschied im Bild?


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. Oktober 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Hier waren die Farben aber noch heller, oder ist das ein Unterschied im Bild?



Nö, je nach Umgebungslicht oder Kameraeinstellungen kommt die Farbe schon gut rüber, meist aber sind die Farben auf den Bildern verfälscht.
Mein orangenes Las Cruces kommt auf den Bildern auch nie so knallig rüber, wie es in echt und im Sonnenschein ist (und Lenkerstellung schon lange nicht mehr so und Cantisockel ebenfalls längst demontiert).
Dabei fällt mir ein, könnte ja endlich mal ein paar Bilder des Komplettbikes vom S-Works CX machen


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Bilder des Komplettbikes vom S-Works CX machen



Ich bitte drum.  Das CX ist ja eine tolle Basis! 

Das La Cruces ist mit dem Orange, wie das Con Crosso mit dem Grün, im tristen Herbst/Winter der Knaller.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub ich werd blind 

Und ich muss mal ein Bild von meinem orangen RM CXR machen....


----------



## singlestoph (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2010)

@ singlestoph: Klasse  Und toll in Szene gesetzt. Schöne Stimmung/Farben auf dem letzten Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (16. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder, klasse Rad


----------



## singlestoph (16. Oktober 2010)

die farbe ist supecool aber mit dem leichten metallic und dieser grundfarbe extrem schwierig zu photographiern

also meine alte kamera die ich auf dieser fahrt nun definitiv zerstört habe war schlicht überfordert, kontrast und die farbe realitätsnah darzustellen  ist damit unmöglich gewesen ....

die farbe ändert sich auf fast jedem bild und viele bilder sind .... hmmmm .... oder zumindest das beik ist auf den bildern unscharf und überbelichtet





















alle bilder von der Ausfahrt http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157625040902981/with/5082450982/


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Oktober 2010)

Total irre Bilder - im positiven Sinn.


----------



## corfrimor (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist der Rahmen denn lackiert oder gepulvert?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## singlestoph (16. Oktober 2010)

classic paint steht in der gebrauchsanweisung
zuerst aber KTL 
an der sattelklemme hält der lack nichtsowirklich , war füher aber auch nicht anders , ich hätt da aber trotzdem einfach eine gesteckte klemme angebaut ...


----------



## corfrimor (17. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke.

Bei mir steht nämlich evtl. die Anschaffung eines Stahlrahmens ins Haus und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ihn pulvern oder lackieren lassen soll.

Solche Farben wie an dem Crosser von eben bekommt man halt fast nur mit Lack richtig hin.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Meine Interpretation eines Disc-Cyclocrosser:



sieht verdammt gut aus dein rad. ich habe eine weile zwischen orange und rosa überlegt und mich für rosa entschieden.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Oktober 2010)

Wesentlich bessere Wahl!
Wie wär´s, die Gabel in weiß lackieren zu lassen?


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2010)

meinst du mich? 
weiße gabel passt nicht, denke ich. sind viele schwarze anbauteile dran, sonst nichts weißes. das würde das  gesamtbild in meinen augen unharmonisch wirken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (17. Oktober 2010)

Rosa ist auch hübsch. Nur die silbernen Felgenflanken würden mich stören. Du musst die Felgen ja nicht unbedingt in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen, aber in schwarz wäre es schon chic. Wobei das jetzt nach dem Einspeichen wohl zu spät ist.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Oktober 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> meinst du mich?



Muss ja Dir gefallen!
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob nur die Gabel hochglanz ist und der Rest eher Matt. Weiß ist doch im Rahmen, oder?
Das mit der Bremsflanke ist mir zuerst nicht aufgefallen. Entweder pulvern, eine gleich beschichtete RR-Felge oder ne 29er kaufen .


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2010)

das mit den felgen ist mir bisher auch noch nicht ins auge gestochen, aber einen eddingversuch könnte man mal starten 
der rahmen hat auch glanzlack, das täuscht auf dem bild.


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe auf dem Crossergebiet noch keine Erfahrung, will mir jetzt aber auch einen zulegen. Ridley habe ich in den Blick genommen, da ich Italienfan bin, könnte ich mir auch einen Rahmen aus Bella Italia vorstellen. Was gibt's da im Angebot? Hersteller?


----------



## spinner69 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nach meinem Geschmack würde eine weiße Gabel nur in Kombination mit gleichfarbigen Sattel geil aussehen. Ist schon so wie drivingghost es sieht, zuviel schwarz.


----------



## nafetsgurk (18. Oktober 2010)

bella italia : alan, kuota kross ( carbon ), colnago ( bei il diavolo ), 
bianchi + guerciotti...
ridley ist aber auch geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Oizo (18. Oktober 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> sieht verdammt gut aus dein rad. ich habe eine weile zwischen orange und rosa überlegt und mich für rosa entschieden.




Naja, Orange ist aber auch ganz schick....Hier mal mein Quantec CycleCross in Reinorange...Ich hab es jetzt ca. 3 Monate und bin absolut happy mit der Lady


----------



## Libtech (19. Oktober 2010)

Da ihr alle schon die 18 Jahre überschritten habt, kommt hier etwas "schön" Dreckiges:  Mir war gerade danach. 
















Lack ist durchgängig auf den Felgen. Ist nur Dreck, Schmodder und Bremsstaub.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tolles Salsa!


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Oktober 2010)

Artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Oktober 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung!



Jo, wunderschönes Chili con Crosso, geniale Farbe dieses Grün, in natura noch viel viel schöner 
Und dazu dieser geniale Steuersatz, Spitzenklasse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

Na da knalle ich meinen low-budget-Heckenschrubber auch mal hier rein.. 







*..Heute auf XT-Shadow und XT 11-36 umgebaut.*


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na da knalle ich meinen low-budget-Heckenschrubber auch mal hier rein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lowbudget ist hier erstmal 2trangig, mit der Wahl zu einem Crosser haste schonmal nix falsch gemacht, ist ein super Konzept und die OCCp´s sind vom Rahmen her doch toll, also als Basis um mit der Zeit zum Pimpen doch spitze


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Salsa


Das OCCP ist doch auch fein, nur wo fährst du damit rum das du dieses RIESEN Ritzelpaket da benötigst

ich fahr mit nur EINEM Gang


----------



## corfrimor (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaaaa, die Singlespeeder sind ja auch die ganz harten 

Aber die Wahrheit ist doch: Zur Eisdiele kommt man auch mit einem Gang 

Nein, im Ernst: Geiles On One


----------



## Peter3 (21. Oktober 2010)

zur Eisdiele kommt man mit einem Gang! 
Klasse!

An einen steilen, steilen Berg hoch kann man durchaus Gangschaltung brauchen...
ich habe gestern meinen Angsthügel bezwungen, das erste mal, und dann gleich noch so 2-3x hinterher.(vorher bin ich immer abgegangen/gestürzt dabei).
Hat Laune gemacht...
Mit 22/36!

ich habe auf dem Tacho die Steigungs-% mit 25% gesehen.
25% fährt man nicht mit einem Gang hoch.
Und wenn, dann kann man in dem Gang nur 7-9 Kmh V-max fahren...

Also, im echten Gelände sind Gangschaltungen natürlich von Nutzen.
logisch.

Das Rad sieht gaaail aus...
Die farbe ist Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Oktober 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Jaaaa, die Singlespeeder sind ja auch die ganz harten
> Aber die Wahrheit ist doch: Zur Eisdiele kommt man auch mit einem Gang




mit 34:16 fährts sichs hier im 7-Gebirge ausgezeichnet



corfrimor schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst: Geiles On One



Danke, ist Momentan noch ein wenig Baustelle
STIs werden in naher Zukunft noch gegen Bremshebel ohne Schaltfunktion getauscht und die Kurbel wird auch noch gegen was schwarzes getauscht.



Peter3 schrieb:


> An einen steilen, steilen Berg hoch kann man durchaus Gangschaltung brauchen...
> ich habe gestern meinen Angsthügel bezwungen, das erste mal, und dann gleich noch so 2-3x hinterher.(vorher bin ich immer abgegangen/gestürzt dabei).
> Hat Laune gemacht...
> Mit 22/36!



das issn Crosser, der darf ruhig auch mal geschultert werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Oktober 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Das Salsa
> 
> 
> *Das OCCP ist doch auch fein, nur wo fährst du damit rum das du dieses RIESEN Ritzelpaket da benötigst*



Bis zum Umbau war ich ja auch mit einer 11-25-Kassette unterwegs.
Das Rad stand aber hauptsächlich bei meiner Feundin und wurde im recht flachen Raum Limburg-Weilburg bewegt.
Aber seit wir hier gemeinsam im Taunus wohnen wird das Rad auch überwiegend hier bewegt, wobei ich meine MTB-Gene nicht wirklich verstecken kann und das Rad auch mal einen anspruchsvollen Singletrail hoch muss.
Gerade auf dem Heimweg von meiner Arbeitsstelle sind zwei dieser verdammt fiesen Stücke..     Jetzt sollten sie aber fahrbar sein! 

SSP fahre ich als MTB...


----------



## Libtech (21. Oktober 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Lowbudget ist hier erstmal 2trangig, mit der Wahl zu einem Crosser haste schonmal nix falsch gemacht, ist ein super Konzept und die OCCp´s sind vom Rahmen her doch toll, also als Basis um mit der Zeit zum Pimpen doch spitze



Kann dem nur zustimmen. 

Und im Mittelgebirge, v.a. wenn man anspruchsvolle Sachen fährt, braucht es so etwas. 
Werde wahrscheinlich auch vorne abrüsten - auf ein 30 oder 34er Kettenblatt.

Den Rahmen vom On One könnte ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kann dem nur zustimmen.
> 
> Und im Mittelgebirge, v.a. wenn man anspruchsvolle Sachen fährt, braucht es so etwas.
> Werde wahrscheinlich auch vorne abrüsten - auf ein 30 oder 34er Kettenblatt.
> ...





Du nimmst dir den *On One*, dann kralle ich mir dein *Vertex Orca*!!


----------



## Peter3 (22. Oktober 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> mit 34:16 fährts sichs hier im 7-Gebirge ausgezeichnet


 

so, so!
Bei 29er reifen sind das dann 4,88 Meter entfaltung!...

witzig...da kann man keinen Hügel mit hochfahren, denn das ist ja etwa so lang, wie bei einem cx 34/16......
die cxer fahren aber in aller regel Cassetten bis 27, 28 oder 32 Zähne, und das auch aus gutem Grund.

Mit 34/16 kann man langsamst nur 14 Kmh fahren, langsamer geht nicht.
Und das heist, man kommt kaum einen Hügel hoch, ausser tragen.

Zur Eisdiele gehts aber sicher!


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Oktober 2010)

Peter3 schrieb:


> witzig...da kann man keinen Hügel mit hochfahren
> Zur Eisdiele gehts aber sicher!



Mein Weg zur Eisdiele:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/53617320

hierzu sei noch angemerkt das mein Mitfahrer nicht in Form war und wir hierduch die Runde abkürzen mussten ...
normalerweise sinds immer 1.000 hm ....


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2010)

das one one kommt fuer einen low budget schnellschuss sehr gut daher.

ssp diskussionen sind unnoetig,
solange die kritiker noch nie mit fitten nichtschaltern unterwegs waren...


----------



## Ianus (22. Oktober 2010)

Es muss nicht immer die Eisdiele sein


----------



## singlestoph (23. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr cx rennen mit und ohne lizenz bei den alten säcken mit 46:21 und neu auch 42:20 

letztes jahr hab ich ein geschaltetes und ein singlespeedbike gehabt dieses jahr noch ein singlespeeder zusätzlich

geht , letzter werd ich nicht obwohl ich keine zeit zum trainieren hab .....

ausprobieren oder klappe halten .... nicht einfach melden dass sowas nicht gehen würde .....  doof sowas

pässchen fahren geht auch mit 50:20 ...



























zumindest in zürich und in finale ligure kann man das






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157623773331390/with/4500033955/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (23. Oktober 2010)

Geniales Surly  Auch mit den S&S Couplers alles andere als alltäglich. Das Singlepeed Moots ist unter meinem nicht gerade kleinen Fuhrpark das Rad mit dem größten Funfaktor und mein abslutes Lieblingsrad, auch wenn ich wegen fehlender Kondition häufig schieben muss bzw. das Rad seit 2 Jahren gar nicht bewegt habe


----------



## corfrimor (24. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Surly 



singlestoph schrieb:


> ich fahr cx rennen mit und ohne lizenz bei den alten säcken mit 46:21 und neu auch 42:20
> 
> geht , letzter werd ich nicht obwohl ich keine zeit zum trainieren hab .....
> 
> ausprobieren oder klappe halten .... nicht einfach melden dass sowas nicht gehen würde .....  doof sowas



Ich hoffe mal, Du meinst nicht mich! Daß mein Post nicht ganz ernst gemeint war, dürfte man ja gemerkt haben.


----------



## Peter3 (26. Oktober 2010)

Schön...

dann frage ich mal: wie kann man denn mit so einem Singlesppeed. also einem Eingangrad, oder einem Rad ohne Schaltung, wie es ja korrekt auf Deutsch heißt , wie kann man denn damit, sagen wir , 32 Kmh fahren?
dauerhaft, also, so, länger als 30 Minuten?
Mit meinem Crosser fahre ich, mit Rara und auf Strassen/guten Wegen, nämlich meist so 32-34...

Mit 42/20= 4,5 Meter entfaltung geht das aber net....Spinnebein....
Das wären um die 110 Kadenz, das wäre mir zu öde.
Mit 4,5 komme ich nur von 13 bis 27 Kmh, das eine reicht nicht für steigungen, das andere ist ja laaangsaaam.


Oder eben Spinnebein...
Kurbel-kurbel ...


----------



## müsing (26. Oktober 2010)

Mein Quantec mit richtigen Turnschlappen

8,1 KG


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Oktober 2010)

Peter3 schrieb:


> Schön...
> 
> dann frage ich mal: wie kann man denn mit so einem Singlesppeed. also einem Eingangrad, oder einem Rad ohne Schaltung, wie es ja korrekt auf Deutsch heißt , wie kann man denn damit, sagen wir , 32 Kmh fahren?
> dauerhaft, also, so, länger als 30 Minuten?
> ...




hängt doch wohl massgeblich vom Einsatzzweck ab

mit besagtem Crosser (34:16) fahre ich (fast) ausschließlich im Wald, sprich (zumindest hier) ständig wechselndes Terrain ...

an meinem starrgangrad fahre ich (und das wird ausschließlich für stadtfahrten genutzt) 48:18...

und überhaupt, was ist an ner 110er kadenz denn so ungewöhnlich, wir fahren schließlich nicht spazieren sondern treiben sport


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. Oktober 2010)

...und vorsicht...

...hin und wieder rottet sich auch mal ein ganzes Rudel von den irren zusammen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aREpeLxTct8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2010)

brüller


----------



## frankweber (27. Oktober 2010)

seh ich auch als brüller und schenkelklopper


----------



## St.John (27. Oktober 2010)

Demnächst in diesem Lichtspielhaus:
*The Revenge of the Dead Development*
directed by Peter the Third


----------



## singlestoph (27. Oktober 2010)

da fahren auch profis mit .... an vielen rennen geibts da drüben singlespeedkategorien

da kann man sich dann unter gleichgesinnten die kannte geben , es kmmt ja nicht draufen in welchem gang man anschlag fährt

ich muss ja zum glück keine 30km/h schnitt fahren im rennen , das erwartet in meinem alter wohl keiner mehr

das mach ich weils spass macht und der ganze rest und vorallem was andere denken ist mir ziemlich egal ...
es reicht für die rennen die ich fahr und wenns richtig schlammig wird ist die nichtvorhandene gangschaltung sogar ein vorteil

wenns ein problem sowas ohne gleichgesinnte ... man muss je nicht gleich nach amerike fliegen desswegen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157623162514374/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9025188"]Rockville # 3 "Questo Ã¨ ciclocross!" on Vimeo[/ame]


ich hab auch noch 2 geschaltete crosser: das surly und ein ziemlich gerocktes bianchi


----------



## *Hobbes* (28. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
macht Spass hier wirklich immer wieder sehr schöne Räder bewundern zu dürfen. Ich wollte mal den Entwicklungsstand von meinem zukünftigen zeigen und hoffe es nimmt mir keiner übel, dass es immer noch nicht fertig ist. Naja der Rahmen ist jetzt zumindest ziemlich komplett. Das Ganze wird hoffentlich nächste Woche an mich versandt und dann sehr sehr zeitnah aufgebaut.













Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## corfrimor (29. Oktober 2010)

Das wird auch ein Knaller! Sehr schön


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Basis erscheint recht vielversprechend


----------



## Stefan Pan (29. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich fahr cx rennen mit und ohne lizenz bei den alten säcken mit 46:21 und neu auch 42:20
> 
> letztes jahr hab ich ein geschaltetes und ein singlespeedbike gehabt dieses jahr noch ein singlespeeder zusätzlich
> 
> ...



Ich halt mich ja sonst zurück, aber das Rad ist ja mal wirklich genial schick. Will ich auch haben. Den Sattel dazu hab ich auch schon.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## singlestoph (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (30. Oktober 2010)

Meins sieht aktuell so aus. Ich weis jetzt wird gleich wieder gemotzt über Flaschenhalter, Luftpumpe und Schlauchtasche. Ist mir aber egal ich finds so praktisch und Rennen fahr ich nicht.


----------



## badboy-rudi (30. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Absolut der Hammer!





Und ich dachte schon, ich hab zu viele Räder.


----------



## Libtech (30. Oktober 2010)

@ zwiebelII: Tolles Video, lustige Typen, nicht so bierernst 

@ hobbes: Da bin ich mal sehr sehr gespannt! 

@ singlestoph: Ist das Weiße ein Sycip? Klasse!

@ norman: Du hast die richtige Einstellung. Wie sagt mein bike-friend "dd"? And remember: It's not what you ride, it's how.


----------



## metylan (30. Oktober 2010)

Das weiße ist, glaube ich, ein Spot!


----------



## argh (5. November 2010)

Mit den verbauten Steuersätzen setzt Du ein Zeichen . Sehr schöne Räder!


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2010)

@ singlestoph

Was ist das schwarze in # 1454 für ein Rahmen? 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## St.John (5. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ singlestoph
> 
> Was ist das schwarze in # 1454 für ein Rahmen?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass ist singlestophs Hausmarke Flamme Rouge.


----------



## tofino73 (5. November 2010)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft. Werde noch diverse Teile wechseln: u.a. Schwarze Kompaktkurbel, Kabelhänger an der Sattelklemme muss weg usw. Die Kenda SmallBlock 8 laufen super auf trockenem Boden.





Happy trails


----------



## singlestoph (6. November 2010)

St.John schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist singlestophs Hausmarke Flamme Rouge.



richtig , ist aber einer dieser swisscustomzied oder wie immer die leute sich selbst bezeichnen die rahmen in asien machen lassen und da lackieren 

quantec und was es bei euch gibt ist etwa ähnlich von der grundidee
bei uns einfach eher die leichteren modelle mit shimpanso oder campateilen gruppenrein aufgebaut

wird auch von einigen rennfahrern und auch profis gefahren bei uns 

crosser gehören übrigens bunt damit man sie bei all den bunten blättern und später im schlamm und schnee besser sehen kann

das hier ist auch einer dieser rahmen














s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. November 2010)

bunt


----------



## St.John (6. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> crosser gehören übrigens bunt damit man sie bei all den bunten blättern und später im schlamm und schnee besser sehen kann


Gute Idee! Das trifft dann aber nicht auf das Surly zu, zumndest nicht bei Schlamm und welken Blättern.
Gibt es von Flamme Rouge denn einen serienmäßigen Crosser, den ich in meine Marktübersicht aufnehmen könnte?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Einsteigercrosser, bis auf die Reifen, Pedale, Tacho und Sattel noch alles Serie:









Hier gibts bei Interesse mehr Detailbiler: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35285

Heute war meine erste Fahrt auf dem Bike und überhaupt auf so einer Radgattung, echt genial!

Was ich noch verändern will, sind definitiv die hässlichen und windigen Schnellspanner,
ausserdem baldmöglichst die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau gegen einen etwas kürzeren,
mir ist die Sitzposition ein wenig zu sportlich, bin eher der Tourenfahrer...


----------



## Revon (12. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ..



Gefällt mir gut! Hast dus schon gewogen und was kostet der Spaß tatsächlich? Auf der HP haben die Teile eine gerade Gabel. Ist das dann neu für 2011?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2010)

Kostet regulär 1149,- UVP, ist ein 2011er Modell.
Die Gabel ist mir so sogar lieber, allerdings nehme ich an, dass sie nicht sonderlich leicht ist.
Sie macht einen steifen Eindruck, wenn man in die Eisen geht.
Gewogen habe ich es bisher nicht, habe Angst davor 
Im Tour Test wurde ein Gewicht von 10,1kg angegeben, bei Rahmengröße 55cm, meiner hat RH 58cm.
Habe ja gleich beim Händler die leichten, faltbaren Maxxis Raze (~320g & ~357g) ausgewechselt gegen die Continental Cyclocross Plus,
welche fast schon wie 2-Ply Reifen auf mich wirkten Diese treiben das Gesamtgewicht ordentlich in die Höhe, aber was solls...
Für einen, der normal auf seinen beiden MTBs unterwegs ist und 14kg und 15,5kg durch die Gegend fährt...


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2010)

bis auf die farbe ganz schick.

viel spass mit dem hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (13. November 2010)

Und speziell für Dr. Dos auch noch mal hier


----------



## Onze80 (13. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...



sehr schick... was sind das für Pedale? Sehen schön flach aus!

Und wie bist du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden? Sind die BB5 oder nicht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2010)

Schönes ALAN...


----------



## realbiker (14. November 2010)

... schön wars - fast zu warm ...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/772406

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/772404


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. November 2010)

Onze80 schrieb:


> sehr schick... was sind das für Pedale? Sehen schön flach aus!
> 
> Und wie bist du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden? Sind die BB5 oder nicht?



Das sind MTB Flatpedals von Split Second Racing, die bauen schon schön flach und sind auch relativ leicht, zumindest für den MTB Sektor...
http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/

BB5, richtig. Bremsleistung ist recht gut. Die Scheiben sind noch nicht eingebremst und jetzt schon ist es mit einer eingebremsten RR Bremse vergleichbar.
Habe aber schon Avid BB7 hier rumliegen, werden in einer ruhigen Minute demnächst verbaut...


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Habe aber schon Avid BB7 hier rumliegen, werden in einer ruhigen Minute demnächst verbaut...



Wirst es nicht bereuen, wenn die eingebremst sind ankern die wie Sau


----------



## nafetsgurk (15. November 2010)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2010)

Sehr gutes Bild Stefan!
Macht Laune auf fahren, Bike ist natürlich auch super!


----------



## dyler_turden (16. November 2010)

Servus beisammen,

Seit dem Wochenende ist nun mein Crosser endlich fertig. Bilder hier hochladen beherrsche ich nicht, deswegen hier ein Link - dahinter verbirgt sich dafür gleich eine Galerie...

http://michl3000.zenfolio.com/crosser/e7970796

Optisch ist das Teil genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Nur ist das Rad mit alles in allem 10,5 kg leider doch ein bisschen schwerer, als ich das wollte...

Schöne Grüße,

Dyler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (17. November 2010)

dyler_turden schrieb:


> Servus beisammen,
> 
> Seit dem Wochenende ist nun mein Crosser endlich fertig. Bilder hier hochladen beherrsche ich nicht, deswegen hier ein Link - dahinter verbirgt sich dafür gleich eine Galerie...
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!

Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## Hobb (17. November 2010)

10+1


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. November 2010)

Foto mit Nokia Handy (rotstich?) aufgenommen?


----------



## dyler_turden (18. November 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?



Dankeschön! Rahmengröße ist 58.


----------



## Onze80 (18. November 2010)

dyler_turden schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Rahmengröße ist 58.



Darf ich dich nach deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen? Denke nämlich, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr auch eins in Rahmengröße 58 aufbauen werde! Bin 1,86 mit relativ langen Haxen: Schrittlänge 91


----------



## nafetsgurk (18. November 2010)

am wichtigsten ist die oberrohrlänge und die ist bei den herstellern
doch recht unterschiedlich.....

crosser kleiner nehmen als rennrad, bin 184cm, schrittlänge
ca. 89cm und hab nen 54er rahmen.
bei dir müsste ein 56er reichen.....
am BESTEN ausprobieren...!!!


----------



## *Hobbes* (18. November 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander.
So langsam nimmt es Form an. Lediglich eine vernünftige 28,6mm Umwerferschelle feht noch zu meinem Glück.









Mit den Kettenblättern bin ich noch nicht sicher ob das so auch funktioniert, mal sehen. Aber ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## Libtech (18. November 2010)

@ hobbes: Sehr schick! 

Bin gespannt, wie du mit den neuen ZTR Alpha 340 zufrieden sein wirst. Benutzt du auch Dichtmilch mit diesen Reifen? Hält das - wegen der Seitenwand?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. November 2010)

Also mit der integrierten Sastü kann ich nix anfangen. Zumal deren Durchmesser größer ist als der vom Sitzrohr, das geht imo in die falsche Richtung, ist aber nur subjektiv!
Ansonsten ganz nett, die Farbe passt wohl gut zu deinen anderen Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Hobbes* (18. November 2010)

Na ja, ist ja kein wirkliches Orange eher in Richtung Kupfer-Baun. Ich denke das ich mit der Sattelstütze sehr gut zurechtkommen werde. Das mit dem ansteigenden Durchmesser ist sicherlich nur eine Designsache und hat mit der Mechanik des Rades weing zu tun. Mir gefällts ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Zu den ZTR kann ich noch nix sagen bin sie ja noch nicht gefahren. Bisher sind ganz normale Challenge Griffo Faltreifen mit Challenge Latexschläuchen montiert. Das macht so für mich erst mal nen sehr guten Eindruck muss sich aber beim fahren noch herausstellen.

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## mete (18. November 2010)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander.
> So langsam nimmt es Form an. Lediglich eine vernünftige 28,6mm Umwerferschelle feht noch zu meinem Glück.



Warum kein Anlötsockel für den Umwerfer? Welche Funktion hat dieses optisch fragwürdige Anlötteil an der integrierten Stütze hinten? Die Zugführung durch den Vorbau hätte man auch besser positionieren können, finde ich. Kann man an dem ISP rein gar nichts verstellen? Ansonsten ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Jumpstumper (19. November 2010)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


>



Wunderschön, durch die integr. Stütze sieht es aus wie aus einem Guss und die Farbe ist ja wohl der Hammer, KLASSE


----------



## corfrimor (19. November 2010)

Da schließe ich mich an! Supergeiles Rad


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an! Supergeiles Rad


 
 ja sehr toll, leider ohne disc


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2010)

was will man auch mit discs wenn man keine Kette hat.

Ich empfehle giftgrüne Zughüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (19. November 2010)

Super Rad  Was für Bremsen verbaust Du ?


----------



## Libtech (19. November 2010)

Eben dieses Zitat auf der Homepage von Santa Cruz Bikes enteckt: 

*Face it, cyclocross is a sickness. To outside eyes, the sport makes about as much sense as cheese rolling or county fair pig wrestling. Short laps in the dead of winter, mandatory dismounts, running, skinsuits, high likelihood of puke on self? Not for everyone. But, try it once and itâll almost certainly set a hook in you.*


----------



## *Hobbes* (19. November 2010)

Servus,

man kann die Sattelstütze, natürlich in Grenzen, verstellen, deshalb auch dieses fragwürdige "Anlötteil". Ohne würds nämlich nicht funktionieren.
Über die technischen Kleinigkeiten wie bspw. den Anlötsockel kann man sicherlich streiten. Das Rad wurde aber so auf meinen Wusch zusammengebrutzelt und entspricht somit zu 100% "meinen" Vorstellungen.

Als Bremse ist eine von Paul verbaut.

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## SirQuickly (20. November 2010)

Servus,
hier mal meins...
Chili con Crosso







Schönes Wochenende noch...


----------



## mete (21. November 2010)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> man kann die Sattelstütze, natürlich in Grenzen, verstellen, deshalb auch dieses fragwürdige "Anlötteil". Ohne würds nämlich nicht funktionieren.
> Über die technisch



Und wie funktioniert es?


----------



## stubenhocker (21. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> crosser gehören übrigens bunt


 


so halte ich es auch mit meinem crosser-fuhrpark:


----------



## singlestoph (22. November 2010)

sehr schön, das für papa bike ist scheibengebremst?


----------



## stubenhocker (22. November 2010)

ja, disc-gebraked, custom-isiert und damit mein liebstes Pferd im Stall.


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> so halte ich es auch mit meinem crosser-fuhrpark:



Jaja, da ham deine Kinder schon schöne Arbeit geleistet 
Aber gegen deinen Ritchey Crosser kommt das bei mir noch immer net an, den finde ich einfach zu geil 

JS


----------



## stubenhocker (23. November 2010)

Vom Kultfaktor ist das Ritchey sicherlich kaum zu übertreffen, aber Scheibenbremsen machen mehr Spass. Ausserdem sind an dem grauen nette Teile dran und der Rahmen passt wie angegossen, das SwissCross fahre ich deshalb kaum noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (24. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Vom Kultfaktor ist das Ritchey sicherlich kaum zu übertreffen, aber Scheibenbremsen machen mehr Spass. Ausserdem sind an dem grauen nette Teile dran und der Rahmen passt wie angegossen, *das SwissCross fahre ich deshalb kaum noch*.



Und steht deshalb zum Verkauf 
Aber du sagtest damals ja bereits, dass ds nie der Fall sein wird 
Und zu Disc: klar, find ich an meinem Salsa ja auch endgeil


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2010)

heute vor knapp 4 Stunden...




dirtyticross von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


----------



## Pharell (26. November 2010)

So muss es sein !!! Artgerechte Haltung.


----------



## nafetsgurk (26. November 2010)

top, so sah meiner vorgestern auch aus.....
heut war allerdings das MTB dran...


----------



## DaPhreak (26. November 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> heute vor knapp 4 Stunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch!

Wie bist Du mit den TRP CX 9 zufrieden? Wollte die mal meiner Freundin an den Crosser schrauben.


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2010)

in kombination mit der guten alten open pro ceramic echt ein wurfanker...

...hat vorher die mirage mini-v's drauf -die cx-9 ist nochmal um 10% bissiger


----------



## ZwiebelII (27. November 2010)

so wird meins Morgen auch ausschauen 

freu, freu...


----------



## stubenhocker (29. November 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Und steht deshalb zum Verkauf
> Aber du sagtest damals ja bereits, dass ds nie der Fall sein wird


 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal kurz über einen Verkauf nachgedacht, aber der Gedanke war genausoschnell wieder weg.


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal kurz über einen Verkauf nachgedacht, aber der Gedanke war genausoschnell wieder weg.



 und ich dachte, daran hätt sich doch tatsächlich was geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gon (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ja, Schutzbleche halt. Aber so lange ich damit auch noch zur Arbeit fahre 





gon


----------



## Hobb (5. Dezember 2010)

Also mir gefällt es. 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## gon (5. Dezember 2010)

54 (nach Ridley Maß). Hätte lieber eine Größe drunter genommen, aber die hat sich leider gar nicht mit meiner Schuhgröße vertragen.

gon


----------



## Libtech (5. Dezember 2010)

Stimmiger Aufbau, das Ridley


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2010)

@gon
Erfahrungen mit höherem Bremsbelag-Felgenverschleiß durch Schutzbleche?


----------



## gon (5. Dezember 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> @gon
> Erfahrungen mit höherem Bremsbelag-Felgenverschleiß durch Schutzbleche?



Nein, kann ich nichts zusagen. Ist erst neu aufgebaut. Aber in wie fern sollte sich das auswirken?

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Nein, kann ich nichts zusagen. Ist erst neu aufgebaut. Aber in wie fern sollte sich das auswirken?
> 
> gon



Alte Crosshasen haben mir gesagt, daß durch die Bleche (oder bei mir Plastik - ich bin bekennender Schutzblechfahrer am Alltagscrosser) der Siff, bestehnend aus Wasser und Straßendreck, nicht weggeschleudert wird, sondern verstärkt auf der Felge landet. Dort schmiergelt es dann schneller die Felgen durch und/oder die Gummis weg, als wenn "Ohne" gefahren wird.

Mir fehlt aber der Gegenbeweis, ob es ohne Spritzschutz wirklich besser ist.


----------



## Hobb (5. Dezember 2010)

gon schrieb:


> 54 (nach Ridley Maß). [...]
> gon


Danke! 
Das Unterrohr verträgt sich noch sehr gut mit dem Schmutzschutz, deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## Ortanc (6. Dezember 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Alte Crosshasen haben mir gesagt, daß durch die Bleche (oder bei mir Plastik - ich bin bekennender Schutzblechfahrer am Alltagscrosser) der Siff, bestehnend aus Wasser und Straßendreck, nicht weggeschleudert wird, sondern verstärkt auf der Felge landet. Dort schmiergelt es dann schneller die Felgen durch und/oder die Gummis weg, als wenn "Ohne" gefahren wird.
> 
> Mir fehlt aber der Gegenbeweis, ob es ohne Spritzschutz wirklich besser ist.



Ich fahr den ganzen Winter mit Schutzblechen, auch viel im Schlamm und auf gesalzenen Strassen und kann diese These nicht bestätigen . Das hängt aber sicher auch davon ab ob jemand viell. lange Grundlageneinheiten auf der Strasse fährt und kaum bremst oder ob jemand in der Stadt unterwegs ist und ständig Stop & Go hat...


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Dezember 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Mir fehlt aber der Gegenbeweis, ob es ohne Spritzschutz wirklich besser ist.


 
An einem Stadtrad mit V-Brake habe ich auch einen recht hohen Gummi-Verschleiss, Deine Theorie mag, zumindest zum Teil, stimmen.

Am Besten ist die Kombination Schutzblech + Scheibenbremse, der ist Dreck egal und bremst auch bei Nässe ausgezeichnet...


----------



## elmar schrauth (8. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Beläge tauschen, als mit nassem Arxxx zur Arbeit kommen.
Es dreckst mehr zu, aber wenn ich durch den Wald crosse schmilzen die Beläge beim derzeitigen Wetter auch weg.


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. Dezember 2010)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Lieber Beläge tauschen, als mit nassem Arxxx zur Arbeit kommen.
> Es dreckst mehr zu, aber wenn ich durch den Wald crosse schmilzen die Beläge beim derzeitigen Wetter auch weg.



Nur ist die Suche nach "weichen" Belägen, die Sich und nicht die Felge verbrauchen manchmal müssig.
In "Eurem" Lexikon habt Ihr mal ein paar Angaben aufgelistet, aber es werfen sich mit jedem Felgenpaar, Bremsen und Belägen neue Fragen auf.


----------



## aegluke (8. Dezember 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nur ist die Suche nach "weichen" Belägen, die Sich und nicht die Felge verbrauchen manchmal müssig.
> In "Eurem" Lexikon habt Ihr mal ein paar Angaben aufgelistet, aber es werfen sich mit jedem Felgenpaar, Bremsen und Belägen neue Fragen auf.



Bei Mini-V gibt's das Problem nicht... bremsen tut alles, ich habe da noch nie Beläge aus Gründen der Bremsleistung getauscht - sowohl die weichen als auch die harten Beläge. Es ist nur die Frage, ob man lieber in Beläge oder in Felgen investiert. Insofern ist die Entscheidung jedem freigestellt.


----------



## elmar schrauth (10. Dezember 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nur ist die Suche nach "weichen" Belägen, die Sich und nicht die Felge verbrauchen manchmal müssig.
> In "Eurem" Lexikon habt Ihr mal ein paar Angaben aufgelistet, aber es werfen sich mit jedem Felgenpaar, Bremsen und Belägen neue Fragen auf.



Ja, das ist entsetzlich. Deswegen hat mein neues Schlechtwetterrad Scheibenbremsen. Eine Alternative könnten Ceramicfelgen sein.


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Dezember 2010)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Ja, das ist entsetzlich. Deswegen hat mein neues Schlechtwetterrad Scheibenbremsen. Eine Alternative könnten Ceramicfelgen sein.



Na ja, entsetzlich ist was anderes. Aber es doch so schlimm, daß mein Nachfolge-Schlechtwetterrad 100% discs haben wird. So viel steht fest.


----------



## Argonrockt (10. Dezember 2010)

das rote vom Auto geschrottet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (11. Dezember 2010)

Argonrockt schrieb:


> das rote vom Auto geschrottet...



Sehr schön, schade nur, dass die Stütze im Vergleich zum Sattelrohr und den anderen Rohdurchmessern wien Stäbchen aussehen muss...


----------



## badboy-rudi (11. Dezember 2010)

Argonrockt schrieb:


> das rote vom Auto geschrottet...



Geiles Rad.


Stand bei mir auch auf der Kaufliste- hab mich dann aber anders entschieden.
Auch aus Plastik, aber etwas leichter und bunter.


----------



## Ortanc (12. Dezember 2010)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Geiles Rad.
> 
> 
> Stand bei mir auch auf der Kaufliste- hab mich dann aber anders entschieden.
> Auch aus Plastik, aber etwas leichter und bunter.



wie schwer ist denn dein Cannondale ?


----------



## badboy-rudi (13. Dezember 2010)

Ortanc schrieb:


> wie schwer ist denn dein Cannondale ?



Hab es noch nicht gewogen, aber leichter als mein Rennrad (7,4kg).
Ist aber abhängig vom LRS.


----------



## V11 Scura (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hier mein 2009 Focus mit einigen Änderungen.


Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Christian. (4. Januar 2011)

mal wieder ein Quantec:


----------



## Jumpstumper (5. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Quantec:



Boah wie geil, wie ich das sehe/finde perfekt durchgestylt.
BITTE ein Bild genau von der Kurbelseite aus!!! Biddööö


----------



## müsing (6. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Quantec:



gefällt mir sehr gut. ist das ne campa-stütze? falls ja, hoffentlich hält sie.


----------



## Christian. (9. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ja das ist eine Record Stütze, wieso sollte die nicht halten, wiegt fast 300 Gramm, gibt es Schadenmeldungen diesbezüglich?

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian. (9. Januar 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Boah wie geil, wie ich das sehe/finde perfekt durchgestylt.
> BITTE ein Bild genau von der Kurbelseite aus!!! Biddööö



Danke, Danke, mache nächste Woche noch mal ein Bild von der Seite...


----------



## Jumpstumper (10. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> Danke, Danke, mache nächste Woche noch mal ein Bild von der Seite...



 Super, DANKE !!


----------



## müsing (10. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja das ist eine Record Stütze, wieso sollte die nicht halten, wiegt fast 300 Gramm, gibt es Schadenmeldungen diesbezüglich?
> 
> ...



Hab ich gehört. Wobei es nichts mit Campa als vielmehr mit der Konstruktion zu tun hat, denke ich. 

Lass dir nicht bange machen. Schau halt ab und an mal nach. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpstumper (13. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> Danke, Danke, mache nächste Woche noch mal ein Bild von der Seite...



Woche ist fast rum, wo bleibt das Bild


----------



## Hobb (13. Januar 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Woche ist fast rum, wo bleibt das Bild


Ist nur am pieseln hier in Bremen, da kannste kein schönes Foto machen.

Guck:


----------



## Christian. (14. Januar 2011)

so isses leider   hoffe diese WE wird das noch mal besser, ist auf jeden Fall Im Hinterkopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (14. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> so isses leider   hoffe diese WE wird das noch mal besser, ist auf jeden Fall Im Hinterkopf...



AH, ok, dann is das auch prima, will unbedingt ein Bild von der Seite


----------



## Christian. (17. Januar 2011)

bitte sehr:






diesmal mit anderen Laufrädern, hoffe die gefallen Dir auch, fahren tun sie sich zumindest tip-top.


----------



## Jumpstumper (17. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> bitte sehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Ding, wobei der anderee LRS (TOKEN?) optisch DIE perfekte Ergänzung war, damit etwas Abzug in der B-Note 
Nee, echt sauber das Teil, PRIMA!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2011)

Fand den anderen LRS auch besser!


----------



## Christian Back (19. Januar 2011)

Mit kleinen Änderungen:


----------



## Christian. (20. Januar 2011)

einen hab ich noch:






macht nochmal einen anderen Eindruck, wenn das Foto von jemanden gemacht wird der sich damit auskennt...


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Januar 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> einen hab ich noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holla, spitze, wenn jetzt der andere LRS noch drin gewesen wäre, hätt ich nen neuen Desktophintergrund


----------



## Ianus (21. Januar 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> ..... hätt ich nen neuen Desktophintergrund


 
Dann vielleicht das hier?


----------



## Christian Back (21. Januar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht das hier?



Igitt, da sind ja Pussibremsen dran!


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Januar 2011)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Igitt, da sind ja Pussibremsen dran!



@Ianus: JAaaaaaaaaa, das hatte ich auch schonmal, aber deine Pics gibts im Tour-Forum ja nimmer zu sehen, sind wohl zu alt und damit rausgeflogen?

@ Christian: Pussibremsen, wegen der Farbe? Das ist Geschmackssache, wenns aber darum geht, dass Disc was für Weicheeier ist, dann muss ich sagen, da solltest du mal ein CX mit Disc fahren, v.a. bei Regen, traumhaft.
Und das teils zu sehende CD CX ist optisch der Hammer, der Lack ist endgeil und ich würd mich immer noch deswegen verzehren, es mein Eigen zu nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. Januar 2011)

Meine Baustelle. Es fehlen leider noch einige Kleinteile zur Fahrbereitschaft.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2011)

opfer. nein, ist ganz schick soweit.


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Januar 2011)

Opfer von was? Discwahn?


----------



## Lostinwood (25. Januar 2011)

Nur mal so - damit der Text hier nicht überhand nimmt, heute:





Lostinwood

...und noch etwas crossiges für den kleinen Mann im Mond:


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. Januar 2011)

das zweite pic ist...


----------



## Jumpstumper (25. Januar 2011)

Meine zwei, im Grunde jetzt auch eins zuviel, nur welches evtl. hergeben, dabei sind die einfach toll und im Grunde seit ich sie als neue Rahmensets in der Hand hielt schon Kult, da auch jetzt noch eher neuwertig als genutzt, wenn geputzt


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. Januar 2011)

..........


----------



## es83 (2. Februar 2011)

Hier mein erster Crosser-Aufbau:


----------



## Lostinwood (6. Februar 2011)

Diese Gattung ist doch viel zu hübsch zum Sterben...




2x Opium-Poison als Gegen-Gift  

Heute wieder eine Dosis zu mir genommen:





Lostinwood gib' dem Schlamm eine Chance
(Ja doch - weißer Sattel und Lenkerband ist geordert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2011)

Na endlich! Nachdem ich die einzelnen Rahmen schon im Flash-Threat gesehen habe..

Einzigster Kritikpunkt, _wenn auch nur optisch_, ist die Mischung aus Cantis hinten und mini-V-Brakes vorne.
Warum das?

Wenn schon 2 fast identische Räder, warum kein Aufbau mit Disc?

Gruß


----------



## Lostinwood (6. Februar 2011)

@taunusteufel78

Bremsen:
Weil ich/wir Scheibenbremsen nicht wirklich brauchen und doch einiges an neuem Material (immerhin alles bisherige doppelt!) benötigt hätten.
Indes die V-Brakes v!ebrierende Gabeln befrieden - aber nur ein Satz bereit lag. 
Also wurde zunächst fair aufgeteilt, anstatt bremslos die Zeit ohne Rad zu vertun... 
Bei'm nächsten Crosser wird alles anders - vielleicht... 

Lostinwood


----------



## Hobb (6. Februar 2011)

moin,
fast bin ich ein wenig neidisch.





.. aber nur fast.

Zwei fast identische Crosser find ich voll doll!


----------



## Lostinwood (6. Februar 2011)

Wie bitte - Neid?
Nur EINER ist meiner (Bitte die Rahmengrössen beachten...) 
Der andere macht zusätzliche Arbeit!
Wie kann da Neid aufkommen?

Lostinwood


----------



## Lostinwood (7. Februar 2011)

Nachschub:





(ICH war's nich'!)





Quasi Feierabendblues






Nomen est Omen - Lostinwood


----------



## nafetsgurk (12. Februar 2011)

bei neuhausen / fildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.impossible (13. Februar 2011)

der neueste neuzgang im Fuhrpark, zwei tage, 100km, schönes wetter und viel spaß.
this could be the beginning of wonderful friendship....

m.


----------



## Lostinwood (14. Februar 2011)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Talpa europaea[/SIZE][/FONT] in Rage?


 

Lostinwood


----------



## corfrimor (14. Februar 2011)

Lostinwood schrieb:


> Nachschub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Was war denn das?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Februar 2011)

hallo,
das weiss/rot/schwarze merida is obwohls mir eig zuviel weiss sein muesste sehr sehr schön!
wirklcih ein traum.
und was das für ien skelett ist würd mcih uach mal interressieren?
ein elch? oder reh... ?
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Lostinwood (15. Februar 2011)

@Scott
Deine unkorrigierte Schreibe ist nicht wirklich so lustig. Sofern nicht durch eine echte Rechtschreibschwäche bedingt und ggf. belegbar, verbaust Du Dir damit einiges an Chancen im Leben. Zudem baust Du damit auch stark auf die Geduld Deiner Leserschaft. 
Etwas mehr Mühe vor dem Absenden wäre einfach kollegialer  

Ansonsten ist es das Skelett von einem Reh.

Lostinwood


----------



## xl1200l (16. Februar 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> das weiss/rot/schwarze merida is obwohls mir eig zuviel weiss sein muesste sehr sehr schön!
> wirklcih ein traum.
> und was das für ien skelett ist würd mcih uach mal interressieren?
> ...


 

Da kriege ich ja Kopfschmerzen!!
Ein wenig Mühe und ein wenig Rechtschreibkultur ist auch ein Zeugnis von Respekt! Und andersherum: Nichts davon ist ein Zeugnis dafür, dass da nicht allzuviel Respekt da ist...






Ikc scraibbe jaa auk nihct sso, daahs dhas kauum su läsen isst, dänn dahn iis dahs so schwähr, un unläsrelich, dahs dfa dii lÄute DaHs kaumm lessen KöNn!
unN DaHn makkt KaiN SpaSs!


----------



## St.John (16. Februar 2011)

Nabend Gooldi, neuer Versuch? Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. Februar 2011)

St.John schrieb:


> Nabend Gooldi, neuer Versuch? Viel Erfolg.



Wer? Der Zahnarztharley-account?


----------



## St.John (21. Februar 2011)

Ja genau. Ich war mir ja nur zu 90% sicher, aber nach den letzten Beiträgen in einigen anderen Themen bin ich bei 99,9% angekommen.


----------



## xl1200l (21. Februar 2011)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Wer? Der Zahnarztharley-account?


 

Huhu Stopel!
Stooooopel! Hoppppppser!!
Immer wieder lustich, der Name!
Eingebauter Rechtschreibfehler IM Account-Namen!
Und der St. John ist wie ein Wühler, immerzu am suchen, such-Hasso, such, so wie ..."drüben" so mancher, weil Ers nicht verknusen kann, daß im unbedeutenden Winz-Nebenforum damals Anarchie ausbrach, weil sein Chef Mist baute, und er Ihm aber die Stange...halten wollte/musste!

Nu, derjenige hat bis heute etwa so....10-12 Räder weniger verkauft....
Durch....na??
Wessen Beratung?
Naaaaa??



hihi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Februar 2011)

Uns bleibt aber auch nix erspart.
Dabei hätte es ein so schöner Tag werden können.


----------



## sb-lümmel (25. Februar 2011)

..gerade fertig geworden...und somit leider nur ein Handybild :-(
8,08 kg purer SEX


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2011)

Seeeehr nett das Teil!!!


----------



## sb-lümmel (26. Februar 2011)

Mein erster Kontakt....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479408301/
Danke an Mathias!


----------



## xl1200l (27. Februar 2011)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> ..gerade fertig geworden...und somit leider nur ein Handybild :-(
> 8,08 kg purer SEX


 

Zum Thema Sex...
bei dem Namen ( lümmel, "sb" steht normal für SelbstBedienung...) ists vielleicht ein Ersatz für echten....

Und: auch Anspielung auf Lümmel und Sex: bei DEM Sattel ist der Sex aber aua für den Lümmel!!

Muahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## sb-lümmel (1. März 2011)

Ach gott, was ein Kindergarten....so einen Müll hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gehört....


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. März 2011)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> Ach gott, was ein Kindergarten....so einen Müll hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gehört....



Eine Seite vorher war es noch voll normal.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2011)

goldi is back


----------



## Christian Back (2. März 2011)

..der letzte macht dann das licht aus, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xl1200l (4. März 2011)

Im Ernst, ein " Lümmel" mit " sb" nennt seine Rennfeile " puren Sex"....

was für ein Aufstand....
Da muss ich schonmal auf " lümmel" hinweisen und "Selbstbedienung"....
besser keine Selbstbedienung, sondern ordentlichen, echten Sex, dann muss man auch nicht ein armer Wicht sein, und all das ins Rennrädle reininterpretieren!
ein rennrad ist alles mögliche, aber kein Sex!
Aber vielleicht weiß das dieser Lümmel garnicht, wg "Sb" und so....


----------



## Hobb (4. März 2011)

Immergrün





.. für alle die es mögen.


----------



## xl1200l (4. März 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Immergrün
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schick!
vorne Mono?
Kann man schwer erkennen...
Kein Lenkerband??

Mach mal ein grösseres bild, dann erkennt man mehr...

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. März 2011)

hallo.
hier mal mein gecrosse:






bild von gestern.
im übrigen den singeltrail den ihr im hintergrund seht ist mehr wie sehr sehr genial!pure achterbahn!gerade dan im sommer wenn er staubtrocken und turbo schnell ist (;






eine kurze frage (die ich hier auch nochmal stelle)
was haltet ihr vom schwalbe - landcruiser (700*35) als (logsich) cross-reifen (50/50 - strasse zu asphalt ,für matsch bis schotter - asphalt bis trampelpfad ,luft druck ca 3,5 - 4 bar)
grüsse und danke der kalle


----------



## Jumpstumper (5. März 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo.
> hier mal mein gecrosse:
> 
> 
> ...




Das glaub ich dir sofort, ist ja genial, was man von der ganzen Strecke sehen kann, sowas wenn ich hier auch mal finden würde, geil, bin echt neidisch, da kommt son Crosser doch erst richtig zum Einsatz und wird zum Genuss pur!!


----------



## xl1200l (5. März 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo.
> hier mal mein gecrosse:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Weg sieht klasse aus, wie hier bei mir, bei kiel in den endmoränenhügeln!

Zum Rad: Klasse!

ein Drössiger, wie meines!
und das rot, am lenkerbaband und anderen Stellen, sieht suuuper aus!
die Bleche habe ich auch!


Also, viele viel gemeinsamkeiten, weshalb mir das alles sehr gefällt, aber das rot ist echt gut!
Übersetzung?
Schreib mal bitte, welche Blätter/ welches Ritzelpaket!


Zum reifen: der landcruiser ist ja nun eher ein City/Trekkingreifen.
Wenns schnell sein soll: Vittoria Hyper!
Der hat in 32mm real so 35mm, ist Slick, hat Pannenschutz, und rollt wie Hölle!
Nur im Matsch ist Er dann eben nichts,  aber du schriebst ja u a von Knochnetrocken und Sommer!

die Hyper sind so rasend, das ist irre!
und Pannensicher, wie nichts!
Nur nicht billig, und im tiefen Matsch nichts, sonst DER cx reifen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. März 2011)

xl1200l schrieb:


> Der Weg sieht klasse aus, wie hier bei mir, bei kiel in den endmoränenhügeln!
> 
> Zum Rad: Klasse!
> 
> ...



hallo,
schön das dir mei nrad gefällt.
ich mag einfach rot 
übersetzung ist vorne compact kurbel (172,5) 34/46
und hinen (einfache) deore-mtb-kasette mit 32er grossem ritzel.
genügt mir für landstrasse (30-35km/h) und im gelände und an anstiegen sehr vorteilhaft.
dein reifen vorschlag ist mir zu schwach-profiliert...
fahre doch öfters ehr mtb-lastige strecken mit dem crosser... mal schaun...
zum trampel pfad noch paar hinweisse (; :
der ganze pfad führt von einem dorf zum anderen ziemlcih genau am main (fluss) entlang zwischen durch ist bzw sind es zwar paar meter breiterer geschotterter (angelegter) weg aber von den 5-6km sind es min. 3-4km singeltrail/pfad schön achterbahnmässig hügelig kurvig sehr sehr genial gerade im hoch sommer wenn es staub trocken ist da rollts die hügel hoch (und logsich runter) wie von alleine.
einfach nur traumhaft! 
jetz bist aber du dran schieb mal paar bilder con deinem crossen-radl rüber (;
grüsse der (heute mit dem mtb unterwegs gewesenene  ) kalle


----------



## sb-lümmel (5. März 2011)

@xl1200l
SB = Wohnort = SaarBrücken ! 
Lümmel = ein altdeutscher Ausdruck für ein freches und ungezogenes Kind(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lümmel)

Hirn


----------



## Lostinwood (6. März 2011)

Rad mit wenig rot:




Lostinwood Hauptsache draußen gewesen


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. März 2011)

schickes poison schön in szene gesetzt!
weiss schwarz dezent ist auch was feines (;
der hintergrund (feld, wald ... etc.) sieht viel versprechend und leicht hügelig aus.
wo ist das?
gruss der kalle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2011)

Na dann packe ich meines mal dahinter..
..leider mit viel Rot.  

Gleicher Rahmen, gleiche Herkunft - anderer Schriftzug.






Ja, ich weiß..   ..falsche Seite abgelichtet. Habe gerade kein anderes Pic...


----------



## Lostinwood (6. März 2011)

@kalle
Ob rot ob schwarz, sind sie nicht alle...?
Die Gegend ist etwa Burgwaldgegend östlich von Marburg.
Topografie zum Crossen ganz nett - MTB-mäßig geht so.
Landschaftlich allerdings überwiegend hübsch.

@taunusteufel
Diese Radgattung ist von JEDER Seite schön...

Lostinwood


----------



## King Jens one (17. März 2011)

Meins  und es macht spaß


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. März 2011)

genial das scott.
nur ein dem rad recht unwürdiges foto (;
mach mal besseres bild dan kommts gleich driemal besser rüber.
grüsse der kalle


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. März 2011)

hallo,
gestern nachmittag neuen reifen für die front bekommen (schwalbe smart sam in 37er breite baut aber fast gleich wie der 35er cx comp vll nen mm höher aber kaum bis garnciht breiter...)
und heute gleich mal probe geheizt (der reifen ist ien super geniale vorderreifen super rolleig.schaften auf asphalt und selbst beim "trail" und matschigem geradle sehr gut!kann ich nur ans herz legen!)

hier mal zwei bilder von der heutigen (endlich sonne) tour:







und eins mit mehr drumrum... (; :






crosse grüsse der kalle


----------



## sb-lümmel (28. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2011)




----------



## corfrimor (28. März 2011)

Ein famoses Rad 

(auch wenn ich selbst mich für 'nen anderen LRS entschieden hätte)


----------



## sb-lümmel (28. März 2011)

@corfrimor:
Der LRS ist nur für die Messen als "Hingucker" gedacht....die schönen Stücke will ich ja nicht unnötig kaputt machen!


----------



## stubenhocker (28. März 2011)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


>


 

Geiles Bild!


----------



## corfrimor (28. März 2011)

Na, als Hingucker eignen sich die Spinergies alle mal 

Was ist das denn eigentlich für 'ne Vespa im Hintergrund? Gehört die auch Dir? Falls ja: Sack, blöder


----------



## sb-lümmel (28. März 2011)

Hm...also diese gehört dem sehr talentierten Photograph!
Meine ist momentan in ner Werkstatt!


----------



## Christian. (28. März 2011)

beim nächsten mal Reifen wechseln könntest noch darauf achten das die Beschriftung einheitlich und mittig zum Spinergy Schriftzug der Felgen ausgerichet ist, aber sonst natürlich schon ziemlich geil...


----------



## aal (29. März 2011)

Diamant (DDR) RS 





Rasant Mittelzugbremsen





Zweigang:








Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2011)

irgendwie geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## not.the.one (30. März 2011)

Na wenn das mal kein schoenes Beispiel fuer Voelkerfreundschaft ist.
Antrieb aus dem imperialistischen Ausland an einem ehrwuerdigem, sozialistischen Handwerksstueck!

Wie passend, dass die Mittwochsrunde heute auf Feldwegen und Nebenstrassen stattfindet.

Vielleicht sieht man sich da!


----------



## Tretprolet (30. März 2011)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. März 2011)

abend,
geniles bild!guter heizkörper!
macht laune und heiss aufs crossen.
sehr gelungen das bild! 
gruss kalle


----------



## tune-toni (31. März 2011)

Gerade beginnt es zu regnen und gleich singt der Vogel wieder: 

This Blackbird is called IBIS HAKKALÜGI ...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. April 2011)

von heute "morgen"






gruss der kalle


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> von heute "morgen"
> 
> gruss der kalle


 
Morgens und Abends isses immer am schönsten.
Schönes Bild





Gruß zurück, der hobb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (2. April 2011)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. April 2011)

abend,,,

@hobb schicker velo.
grün ist immer gut.(wobei sollte ich mit mal wieder nen neuen rahemn zulegenn wirds wohl mal gelb (chrom- oder maisgelb))
hast recht früh (und abends) ists immer am schönsten (noch) keiner unterwegs und am nerven (bzw. schon wieder nicht mehr unterwegs... (; )

@_stalker_
schlcihter hobel... du gibst einfach keine chance zum mosern ist ja "nix" dran bzw schön mattschwarz gerollt (;
was für reifen breite fährst du?(sind doch smart sams oder??)sieht zumindest vorne enorm voluminös aus.
aber deine trinkflasche hat was von mainzelmännchen oder playmobil-haarfrisur (;








gruss der kalle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2011)

*
Heute am Fröhlichemannskopf auf Höhe der Saalburg (Bad Homburg).*


----------



## triallo (3. April 2011)

coole bikes


----------



## _stalker_ (3. April 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

das sind 42er Smart Sams vorne/hinten.
Lustigerweise sind die nochmals breiter/voluminöser als selbige mit Reflexstreifen und machen auf Wurzeltrails daher viel Freude.
Es freut mich auch, dass ich dich mit meiner Trinkflasche etwas erheitern konnte 

Gruß Björn


----------



## nafetsgurk (4. April 2011)

da wars noch grau in grau, doch der frühling naht...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. April 2011)

schicker hobel.
ist fies sich so ein bild anzuschaun.
der feldweg macht laune aufs brezeln.
momentan bin ich nur krank-geschrieben...
bakterien in der nase/hals ... alles am brennen und verschmoddern...
schön am antibiotika (oder so...) schlucken... herjeh bei so nem wetter.
hab grade in deinem fotoalbum entdeckt das du ja sogar noch ein votec t5 fährst - sehr sehr genial!
grüsse der kalle


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. April 2011)

damits hier nicht ausstirbt...karfreitag 2011...


----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2011)

...Schönwetterbilder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2011)

...Schönwetterbilder, schöne Bilder oder Bilder von Schönem!?

Egal auch wie...  =>   Ergebnis bleibt 

-_stylisch_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen 0530 Uhr auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## Zeckenporsche (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Mai 2011)

hallo,
das rot / weisse über mir ist mehr wie sahne!aber fehlt da noch lenkerband?sieht sehr kurrios aus?
gruss der kalle

nachtrag:
oh seh grad es ist ien schwarzes montiert!
öm noch ein tipp am rande.
der sender des tachos an der gabel.
würde ich nach voren montieren nicht nach hinten!
kumpel von mir hatte es so durch erschütterung hats ihn das ding indie speichen gezogen.zwar nichts passiert.aber mächtig geknistert (paar euros im eimer und verlorene kilometer (; )
gruss  der kalle


----------



## sb-lümmel (5. Mai 2011)

Leider nur ein miserables Handy-Photo! :-( Bei den 7,44 kg fahre ich lieber als fotos zu schießen ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2011)

mach unbedingt mal ein besseres bild. das rad muß ziemlich gut sein, zumindest kann man das erahnen.


----------



## Tretprolet (5. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mach unbedingt mal ein besseres bild.



*zustimm*


----------



## sb-lümmel (12. Mai 2011)

P1100870 von eric aka kleiner klub auf Flickr

Besser?


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2011)

ja  da gibt es nur die pedalstellung zu bemängeln.


----------



## sb-lümmel (12. Mai 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...31300717.33903.100000159723385&type=1&theater

Bessere Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (12. Mai 2011)

Das Mawis ist eines der schönsten Räder hier im Forum. Absolut Top! Und 'ne saustarke Werbung für den Rahmenbauer


----------



## Mini-Martin (27. Mai 2011)

Heute ist meine Interpretation von einem Crosser fertig geworden.

















Martin


----------



## corfrimor (28. Mai 2011)

Absolut geniales Rad! 

Ich nehme an, der Rahmen ist klar gepulvert oder lackiert? Bleibt das so? Welche Erfahrungen hat Agresti damit gemacht?


----------



## Mini-Martin (28. Mai 2011)

Danke.;-)
Der Rahmen ist klar gepulvert. Wenn das Pulver unbeschädigt bleibt, bleibt das auch so. Eben wie bei jeder anderen Beschichtung auch, in diesem Fall nur viel schöner. ;-)

Martin


----------



## corfrimor (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. Mai 2011)

uuuh!!
der wahnsinn so ein leckerer rahmen!
und die idee mit 14gänge in der dose am heck ist sehr gut.
nur leider kein rennlenker... wäre eh schwierig bzw von der funktion her mit dem gripshifter zu loesen...
aber trotzdem schickes rad! gefällt!! 
für nexus 8-fach gibts ja lenker end-schalter...
und ich glaube zu meinen für rhollof gibts auch einen nachrüster der so eine art mini gripshifter für den oberelenker des rennlenkers baut.
...




ist von "mittelmeyer"

grüsse der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (28. Mai 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Interpretation von einem Crosser fertig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wunderbar gelungen !Super


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Mai 2011)

Die Hinterradaufnahme ist ja nun mal genial!


----------



## Ianus (28. Mai 2011)

Meine olle Kiste auf dem nagelneuen Balkon....


----------



## Mini-Martin (28. Mai 2011)

Die Laufräder sind nicht so mein Fall, ansonsten 

@Scott
Habe bewusst kein Rennlenker verbaut, ist nichts für mich.
Mit dem Lenker und Vorbau bin ich aber noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Habe heute 2 Touren (einmal mit Kinderanhänger im Wald) gemacht. So ein gutes "Zweitrad" hatte ich noch nie und macht wirklich Spaß. (bin sonst hauptsächlich im Wald mit dem MTB unterwegs) Nun habe ich endlich was für schnelle Runden auf der Straße, für Familienausflüge mit Kinderanhänger oder wenn das MTB mal nicht will. Perfekt!

Martin


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2011)

das agresti ist sehr lecker.

bei der middleburn wäre ein uno kettenblatt schöner, denke aber das gibt es nicht mit so viel zähnen.


----------



## Lhafty (30. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das agresti ist sehr lecker.
> 
> bei der middleburn wäre ein uno kettenblatt schöner, denke aber das gibt es nicht mit so viel zähnen.



Das Agresti ist ein Traum. Gerade im Vergleich zu dem Titanzeugs davor zeigt das, wie schön ein Crosser sein kann. In dem Bereich rulet Stahl halt doch ganz gewaltig.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> rulet


ruled? roulette?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ruled? roulette?



Manchmal fragt man sich, wie dämlich Denglisch noch werden kann....

Das Agresti bleibt trotzdem nen sehr gelungener Schlitten!


----------



## *Hobbes* (3. Juni 2011)

So, 
ich melde mich auch mal wieder jetzt endlich mit komplettiertem Rad.










Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## Rake109 (4. Juni 2011)

Dann zeig ich meins auch mal. 
Spacertürmle ist noch von der letzten längeren Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (8. Juni 2011)

Endlich fertig. Aufgebaut mit Veloce 9-fach, Avid bb7, WCS-Teilen und Novatec/Halo LRS.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2011)

Mein Nabenschaltungexperimentiercyclocrosser auf einer Trainingsfahrt (gäbe es STI für Rohloff hätte ich 14 Gänge )


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Interpretation von einem Crosser fertig geworden.


 
Schönes Rad, ist es aber nicht eher Crossbike/Speedbike als Cyclocrosser?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2011)

8-fach oder schon die 11-fach alfine + versa hebel?


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2011)

8fach war günstiger zu kriegen und passte damit besser fürs Experimentierrad; 11fach von Versa gabs ausserdem im April noch nicht.


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, ist es aber nicht eher Crossbike/Speedbike als Cyclocrosser?



Kommt drauf an. Was macht denn einen Cyclocrosser aus?

Martin


----------



## spinner69 (8. Juni 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Was macht denn einen Cyclocrosser aus?
> 
> Martin


 
Da schließ ich mich doch glatt mal an, würde auch gerne wissen, weshalb das Agresti kein Cyclocrosser sein "kann"


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2011)

Die für *mich* wichtigsten Merkmale eines Cyclocrossers: Rennlenker und 28" mit mind. Semislicks für überwiegenden Offroad-Einsatz. Selbst mein Experimentierrad mit Alfine mag ich gar nicht so recht als CX bezeichnen...
Das Agresti ist wunderschön, keine Frage, für mich aber eher kein CX (hauptsächlich wegen des Flatbars).


----------



## Zeckenporsche (8. Juni 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Was macht denn einen Cyclocrosser aus?


 
Ganz klar Rennlenker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (8. Juni 2011)

Rennlenker ist auf jedenfall ein Muss. Nabenschaltung kann man drüber sprechen, ist mein ich von Seiten der UCI zumindest nicht verboten. Alfine hätte aber bei mir wahrscheinlich kein langes Leben.


----------



## peh (9. Juni 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Was macht denn einen Cyclocrosser aus?


Es ist ein Rennrad mit breiterer Bereifung, deren Profil für  unbefestigten Untergrund taugt. Statt über Rennradbremsen verfügen  Cyclocrosser über Cantileverbremsen, Mini-V-Brakes oder, zunehmend,  Scheibenbremsen. Der Laufradsatz sollte stabil (eingespeicht) sein, auch  wenn er dadurch schwerer ist. Das Oberrohr ist oft etwas kürzer, das  Tretlager leicht erhöht. Bezüglich der Schaltung herrscht weitgehend Einigkeit, dass allzu teure Gruppen gemieden werden sollten, sie sind eh zu schnell runter.

Ähnlich wie Forenrennräder müssen auch Cyclocrosser nicht zwingend  bewegt werden, dann aber bitte in so  etwas investieren.


----------



## spinner69 (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, ein Schweizer hat ja mal mit einem "Nicht-Rennlenker" Crossrennen bestritten ... muss wohl ein Trekkingrad gewesen sein seiner Zeit.

Jaja, UCI usw.


----------



## Mini-Martin (9. Juni 2011)

Ok, also Rennlenker.
Ist dann ein Rennrad mit geradem Lenker auch kein Rennrad?
Wenn man an einem Rennrad Pedale mit beidseitigem Einstieg fährt, ist es dann noch ein Rennrad?
Gar nicht so einfach die Einteilung von Rädern in verschiedene Kategorien.
Auf jeden Fall fährt sich das Agresti auf der Straße und im Gelände sehr gut
und schnell. Was auch immer es sein mag.

@peh
Danke für die Aufklärung.

Martin


----------



## corfrimor (9. Juni 2011)

Bloß nicht drauf eingehen


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Juni 2011)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Naja, ein Schweizer hat ja mal mit einem "Nicht-Rennlenker" Crossrennen bestritten ... muss wohl ein Trekkingrad gewesen sein seiner Zeit.
> 
> Jaja, UCI usw.


 
Ich meine die UCI hat wegen Herrn Frischknecht die Quer-Regeln geändert, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
Umgekehrt hat John Tomac in den 90ern mit einem Rennlenker am MTB Downhill-Rennen gewonnen, ist er dann mit einem Rennrad gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (9. Juni 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Rennlenker ist auf jedenfall ein Muss. Nabenschaltung kann man drüber sprechen, ist mein ich von Seiten der UCI zumindest nicht verboten.


 
Ich habe noch 3 UCI-konforme Cyclocrosser zu stehen, daran sollte es nicht scheitern..



F4B1 schrieb:


> Alfine hätte aber bei mir wahrscheinlich kein langes Leben.


 
Die Alfine ist, glaube ich, im Sporteinsatz (zumindest aber für MTB) verboten. Mein Alfine-Rad ist mein Experimentierrad für den Weg zur Arbeit, dem Training nach der Arbeit und fürs Wintertraining und wird entsprechend ordentlich bewegt. Die ersten 100km waren ein Rantasten an die Belastbarkeit, mittlerweile wirds nicht mehr geschont und hält seit ca. 1000km/5 Wochen. Im Herbst wird auf Gates-Riemen umgerüstet.


----------



## F4B1 (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, ein Kumpel von mir hatte die innerhalb von drei Monaten geschrottet. Hatte allerdings auch ein 48 Kettenblatt drauf, sonst kommt man mit den Teil ja nicht vorwärts.


----------



## elmar schrauth (9. Juni 2011)

Unsere Leihräder mit Shimannabenschlatung halten a l l e nicht 30 % von jenen mit Sram.
Gestern hatten wir gar ne verbogen Achse an einer Alfine.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Juni 2011)

Dann werde ich mich mal beeilen um das Ding noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... Umgekehrt hat John Tomac in den 90ern mit einem Rennlenker am MTB Downhill-Rennen gewonnen, ist er dann mit einem Rennrad gefahren?


zumindest bei cc rennen nach bdr sportregelung ist das nicht ausdrücklich verboten. selbst mein woodchipper ist knapp unter der vorgeschriebenen max. lenkerbreite von 65cm


----------



## Baelko (9. Juni 2011)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Endlich fertig. Aufgebaut mit Veloce 9-fach, Avid bb7, WCS-Teilen und Novatec/Halo LRS.


......klasse, was hast du denn nun für eine Gabel in das Cotic X reingebaut? mach doch mal ein größeres Bild von der Gabel. Wie fährt es mit der Gabel?


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Umgekehrt hat John Tomac in den 90ern mit einem Rennlenker am MTB Downhill-Rennen gewonnen, ist er dann mit einem Rennrad gefahren?



Und eine Dame (Amerikanerin) hat mit dem Randonneur auf dem MTB CC Rennen auf WM Niveau bestritten. War so ein Paradiesvogel mit Zöpfen und ist meist in langen schreibunten Klamotten gefahren. Keine Ahnung wie die Dame hieß. Mit der Beschreibung ist im Netz natürlich nichts aufzutreiben.


----------



## versteher (9. Juni 2011)

Die Dame, die du meinst, heißt Jackie Phelan.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Juni 2011)

Ist das nicht die Olle von Richard Cunningham?


----------



## Silent (9. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Im Herbst wird auf Gates-Riemen umgerüstet.


Wie bekommst du denn den Gates Riemen durch den Rahmen? 

Ich würde davon abraten. Die Alfine mit Kette läuft leichter als mit Gates Riemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (9. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Olle von Richard Cunningham?


Ja, genau! Das Bike hat er für sie gebaut (es heisst Otto  )


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Juni 2011)

Woah, das Forum ein Ort des Wissens wider dem Vergessen.

Applause für "versteher".


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. Juni 2011)

Und hier auch noch..


----------



## Nordpol (13. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meins im Straßentrimm.
Vorbau kommt noch weg, daher Spacer und ungekürzte Gabel.


----------



## Alfa-Werner (13. Juni 2011)

Mein Colnago












Ich hoffe, die Größe der Fotos stört Euch nicht, ist halt mein ganzer Stolz!


----------



## spinner69 (14. Juni 2011)

Alfa-Werner schrieb:


> ... ist halt mein ganzer Stolz!


 
Das darf es auch sein!

 Glückwunsch, echt geil.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Juni 2011)

uuuu!
colnago ist der wahnsinn!
sieht so genial aus der rahmen mit dem carbon-"finish" sieht mehr wie edel aus.irgendwie schlicht und unscheinhaft/zeitlos aber auch technisch und monströs  
grüsse k.


----------



## Jumpstumper (14. Juni 2011)

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Rad/Rahmen, welches aber unnötig durch diese Strebe im Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr entstellt wird, als würd das Rad nicht ohne dieses Ding halten....


----------



## Zeckenporsche (14. Juni 2011)

Diese Strebe gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht
Aber ich versteh den ganzen hype um Colnago sowieso nicht
Beibt das 50er kb? Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (14. Juni 2011)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Diese Strebe gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht
> Aber ich versteh den ganzen hype um Colnago sowieso nicht
> Beibt das 50er kb? Pedale?


 
Colnago ist kein Hype ...


----------



## versteher (14. Juni 2011)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Diese Strebe gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht
> Aber ich versteh den ganzen hype um Colnago sowieso nicht
> Beibt das 50er kb? Pedale?



Ich kenn mich ja nicht so explizit aus mit Cyclocross (bin auch gleich wieder weg ...). Aber ist die gebogene Strebe nicht dazu da, damit man es besser schultern kann?


----------



## Kittie (14. Juni 2011)

Projekt fast fertig (eigentlich ja nie  ) aber zumindest vorzeigbar...
Rowona Crosser:


----------



## peh (14. Juni 2011)

Kittie schrieb:


> zumindest vorzeigbar...


Viel mehr als das, schön! Weißt Du, was es wiegt?


----------



## Kittie (14. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung...ist aber nicht (zu) viel


----------



## thomas_p (14. Juni 2011)

versteher schrieb:


> Ja, genau! Das Bike hat er für sie gebaut (es heisst Otto  )



hui, an hässlichkeit ist dieser hobel wirklich kaum zu übertreffen. eine rollende provokation für die bike-stylepolizei. 

ich hätte es brunhilde getauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Juni 2011)

den gendaken mit schultern hatte ich auch gleich und das macht die gebogene strebe gleich nochmal attraktiver vll. nicht imm rheinen optishcen sinne aber ich finds dufte 

das "britisch-racing-green" farbene mit der xt-kurbel und dem lx schaltwerk sieht zwar bzw is zwar von der machart komplett was anderes aber find ich genauso genial und vorallem ausergewöhnlcih udn einzig.
sehr fein!

gruss der kalle



versteher schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich ja nicht so explizit aus mit Cyclocross (bin auch gleich wieder weg ...). Aber ist die gebogene Strebe nicht dazu da, damit man es besser schultern kann?


----------



## Kittie (14. Juni 2011)

Danke sehr!...aber nur der Ordnung halber  ist ein XT Schaltwerk  Die doofe Handy-Cam kann nicht anders


----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Juni 2011)

WOW nochmal



Kittie schrieb:


> Projekt fast fertig (eigentlich ja nie  ) aber zumindest vorzeigbar...
> Rowona Crosser:


----------



## cookiedealer (17. Juni 2011)

so mal mein ssp crosser leider mit flat bar.... steht leider zum verkauf weil ich was anderes gebaut hab^^
is en rabeneick, weiß leider net die genauere bezeichnung...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. Juni 2011)

mal was anderes. (nicht nur von der fotoperspektive her (; ) aber irgendwie gefällts!
die gabel sieht sehr komfortabel aus.
die kurbeln taugen dir so?oder verwinden die sich nicht wie ein dackelschwanz beim reintreten?
und natürlcih es muss sein:
probiers mal mit rennlenker (;
grüsse der kalle


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du denn den Gates Riemen durch den Rahmen?


 
Da kommt noch eine Kupplung in die Sitzstrebe; ich warte auf die 2.Generation Riemen ("Centertrack"), soll im Herbst verfügbar sein.


----------



## Ianus (18. Juni 2011)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## cookiedealer (19. Juni 2011)

@ kalle danke erstmal, dass es dir gefällt die alten kurbeln sind eig gut und stabil, hab noch schönere da, waren aber zudem zeitpunkt nich poliert etc...
den lenker änder ich vllt noch aber erst in 3wochen hab mir leiderleider den arm gebrochen -.-"


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Juni 2011)

hallo,
moots istsehr schön und schön in szene gesetzt sehgr gleungenes foto!

@cookiedealer
dan mal gute besserung!
hoffe ein sauberer bruch der ohne viel heck und meck ordentlich wieder verheilt und zusammenwächst!
ich bin aer im mom. auch auser gefecht bis zum 17.7 vorraussichtlich krankgeschrieben und an krücken unterwegs.
hab mir das rechte fahrgestell restaurieren und renovieren lassen.
(rechtes hüftgelenk ausschleifen/fräsen gelasen)
also kopf hoch drei wochen gehn fix rum!
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Ianus (19. Juni 2011)

Morgenstund......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (19. Juni 2011)

dann auch dir ma gute besserung....
und nettes bild


----------



## texas (23. Juni 2011)

mein stahlcrosser


----------



## chriiss (23. Juni 2011)

texas schrieb:


> mein stahlcrosser



Hab ich schon auf der Homepage von Riccorsa bewundert!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Juni 2011)

oh mein gott ist das riccorsa wunder schön!
(nein ich glaube nicht an gott!)
das rad is sehr sehr hüpsch!
gibts davon gerade und paar andere bilder (seite oder von vorne etc...??)
gruss der k


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## shield (8. Juli 2011)




----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2011)

Wenns an der Hauswand fotografiert wär und der Lenker in schwarz, dann könnts nen original "mete" sein...
Bener


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2011)

Die letzten 2 Räder sind ja mal seeehr g_xx_l...


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juli 2011)

...um auch mal was beizutragen...
Mein Studenten-LowBudget-Crosser:








Edit sagt Entschuldigung für die schlechten Fotos!

Gruß
Tobi

P.S: Ich suche noch TRP Euro X Bremsen und einen Gegenhalter für unter den Vorbau! Damit sollte die Kiste dann auch fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (9. Juli 2011)

Was so manch einer als Low Budget bezeichnet...
Mein Crosser wird da eine ganze Ecke günstiger. Und in einer Woche kann ich endlich mit schrauben anfangen.


----------



## Ianus (9. Juli 2011)

Sonnenaufgang...


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juli 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Was so manch einer als Low Budget bezeichnet...
> Mein Crosser wird da eine ganze Ecke günstiger. Und in einer Woche kann ich endlich mit schrauben anfangen.



nur gebrauchte Parts, <500 Euro, ich denke das geht noch gut als Low Budget durch!


----------



## F4B1 (9. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich komm mit neuen Rahmen, Verschleißteilen, gebraucht gekauften Bremsen und Restekiste auf ca. 400. 
Ist dann aber auch ein Vortrieb gelabeltes Drössiger, abgesehen vom Traktorrahmen gibts für mich eh nichts anderes auch nur halbwegs passendes. Ist ein ganz schöner Krampf wenn man einen Rahmen mit ca. 60cm Oberrohr braucht.
Für 500 nett. Würde allerdings den LRS ablabeln. Zusammen mit den geschnörkel auf den Rahmen wirkt das unruhig.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juli 2011)

feldrad von _stalker_ auf Flickr


----------



## Jumpstumper (12. Juli 2011)

klogrinder schrieb:


> ...um auch mal was beizutragen...
> Mein Studenten-LowBudget-Crosser:
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschön und mit die geilste LAckierung eines Ridley CX !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretprolet (12. Juli 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> feldrad von _stalker_ auf Flickr



Mal ne dumme Frage (ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus). Habe diese Art von Lenkern schon öftern an Crossern gesehen. Was ist der Vorteil ggü. einem normalen Rennlenker?


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juli 2011)

Muss man mögen...was heißt "Vorteil"...
Ich mag z.B. dass er relativ wenig Drop und Reach hat und ich mehr am Unterlenker fahren kann. Ausserdem ist er unten breiter was mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. Vorher bin ich bspw. Wurzeltrails nicht so selbstsicher gefahren wie mit dem Midge.


----------



## kingofdirt (14. Juli 2011)

ach, ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Cross Saison!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Juli 2011)

die cross-saison geht doch von januar bis dezember durch den dezember durch und dan wieder januar (;
crossen kann man doch immer 
mal ne frage an _stalker_ welchen lenker fährst du da geunau?
und kann mir vll. mal einer ne adresse von einem shop geben wo man einen soclhen lenker recht günstig (vll. unter 25-30euro) bekommt?!
vielen dank scohnmal
im übrigen nochmal @_stalker_ habs glaube schonmal erwähnt aber dien teil ist mehr wie genialst übelster augen-propolis!!!wunderschön 

crosse grüsse der (noch verletzte und cross-untauglcihe) kalle (;


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.

Modelle wie diesen Lenker findest du unter "Dirt-Drop"
Bei mir ist das hier montiert


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. Juli 2011)

hallo stalker.
danke für den link!
jetz noch eine kleine frage.
meinst du, du könntest vll. ein bild von einer draufsicht mal machen?
also quasi von oben drauf wie man den lenker im wiegetritt sehen würde damit ich mir den "vorlauf" und den winkel der abstehenden unterlenker-hälften bissl besser vorstellen kann.
wenn du mal zeit und lust hast wär das genialst von dir!
grüsse und schonmal/nochmal danke!
der kalle


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2011)

Bis ich dazu mal Lust und Zeit habe hab ich dir mal was gegoogelt:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (17. Juli 2011)

hallo,
dank dir die bilder hab ich via googel nicht gefunden...
weiss nicht... irgendwie sieht die bremshebel-grissposition sehr unbequem aus?
mal schaune vll. hab ichirgendwo mal die gelegenheit so nen lenker mal probe zu greifen dann kann man mehr sagen.
aber schonmal danke.
gruss der kalle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> feldrad von _stalker_ auf Flickr



Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?

Danke, Gruss Teufel


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2011)

Drössiger CX-SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

Danke dir!!


----------



## F4B1 (17. Juli 2011)

Baugleich mit dem hier,
Je nachdem was vom Decor besser gefällt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Baugleich mit dem hier,
> Je nachdem was vom Decor besser gefällt.



Beide schön! 

Ich dürfte hier eigentlich gar nicht gucken - habe meinen Crosser erst die Tage verkauft!!  

=>  hier

Fehlt mir aber schon irgendwie...


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2011)

Kann ich verstehen. Gefällt mir gut in der Farbe!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Gefällt mir gut in der Farbe!




Gerade das _Rot_ hat mich manchmal gestört. Mal auch nicht.., naja. 
Ich möchte aber erst mein ScandAl fertig aufbauen, außerdem liegt mir ein Quad in der Nase...   
Bin leider kein Großverdiener! Mist, irgendwas falsch gemacht..! 
Wenn, liebäugele ich mit einem Brother-Rahmenkit. Leider sieht man hier wenig Bilder davon..


----------



## F4B1 (17. Juli 2011)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt.
Musste im März meinen Quantec Rahmen beerdigen (Kettenstreben gerissen...)und hab mir erstmal ein Rennrad aufgebaut. Jetzt ist in zwei Wochen der Crosser fertig. Aber ok, ich kann hier im Ruhrgebiet auch nur sehr wenig mit MTBs anfangen.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ... weiss nicht... irgendwie sieht die bremshebel-grissposition sehr unbequem aus? ...



greift sich völlig unproblematisch.
wobei mir der midge zu kurze drops hat.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. Juli 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> greift sich völlig unproblematisch.
> wobei mir der midge zu kurze drops hat.


was würdest du dan raten? den salsa woodchieper oder wie der sich nennt?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2011)

entweder woodchipper (gibt es auch in 25,4 moto ace, etwas günstiger) oder ragley luxy bar, wobei ich den ragley noch nicht gefahren bin.
sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Juli 2011)

hallo,
ragley luxy lenker sieht gut aus nur für knappe 50euro bei bikemailorder.de bissarl teuer...
und den salsa woodchipper gibts momentan nirgendwo?!
oh neee...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2011)

habe zwei woodchipper (25,4 und 31,8) über meinen händler bestellt.
wer macht den salsa vertrieb? toxoholics? jedenfalls waren die jeweils innerhalb von 2 wochen da.
glaube der jelle/ singlespeedcentral.nl hat die auch liegen, das porto ist aber hoch.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. Juli 2011)

okey danke.
werd erstmal den örtlichen-vertrauens-ritzl-dealer befragen (;
grüsse k.


----------



## nafetsgurk (27. Juli 2011)

mit dem ridley kreuz + quer durchs bauernland...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2011)

mein langstreckenrad.


----------



## babbsack (30. Juli 2011)

alter...
wassn das für ein geiler brake-booster, der sitzt ja saugend
schönes rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbsack (30. Juli 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe zwei woodchipper (25,4 und 31,8) über meinen händler bestellt.
> wer macht den salsa vertrieb? toxoholics? jedenfalls waren die jeweils innerhalb von 2 wochen da.
> glaube der jelle/ singlespeedcentral.nl hat die auch liegen, das porto ist aber hoch.




guck mal hier
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...uery=woodchipper&mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&x=57&y=9
wenn porto dann nur inlandsporto
die sollten auch in etwa einer woche da sein...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2011)

das war mal n altes 28er biopace kettenblatt aus stahl. saugend triffts gut. zwischen reifen und booster sind vielleicht 2mm platz.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Juli 2011)

hallo,

der brake-booster is ne lustige idee aber muss man wohl bisserl aufpassen damit man nicht dran hängen bleibt an dem igel (;
aber hte idee! 

und danke für den salsa - woodchippe tipp auf hibike.

grüsse der kalle.


----------



## Stopelhopser (31. Juli 2011)

für den brake booster in MAD MAX Optik.


----------



## Laganini (2. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Madl für´s Grobe 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spinner69 (3. August 2011)

Laganini schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Madl für´s Grobe


 
Bei dieser Bremsen-Reifen-Kombi darf's aber eher nicht zu grob werden, oder


----------



## Laganini (3. August 2011)

nee das passt, alte Shimano 600 Bremse


----------



## resistance01 (4. August 2011)

Wie viel mm gehen denn da maximal durch?  Das sieht ja schon ganz ordentlich aus. Wenn's mehr als 28 mm sind, fände ich das eine interessante Option für den Crosser. Die anderen hin und wieder besprochenen Seitenzugbremsen mit langen Schenkeln (weiß gerade nicht welches Fabrikat) sollen ja nicht so toll sein. Bremsen Deine vernünftig?


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2011)

das basso gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## spinner69 (4. August 2011)

Laganini schrieb:


> nee das passt, alte Shimano 600 Bremse


 
Hm, mit einem Crosser wird's normalerweise oft matschig und schmierig. Da dürfte dieser Bremsentyp dann aber schon Probleme bekommen. Es sei denn, es ist ein Feld- und Waldwegrad bei überwiegend trockenen Verhältnissen. Da ist's dann klar, dass es funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laganini (4. August 2011)

Hallo Freunde, die Bremse ist von der Leistung besser als meine Tektro Mini V auf meinem (richtigen) Crosser. 

Reifen hab ich die Schwalbe CX Pro drauf gemacht und ansonsten ist eine 105 Gruppe (10 fach) Montiert.

Das Rad wurde aus vielen gebrauchten teilen zusammengeschraubt.

Das Basso ist sehr wendig und fühlt sich ziemlich leicht an. Gehe morgen zu meinem Radhändler und lasse es mal wiegen. 

bye


----------



## spinner69 (7. August 2011)

Mein 2005er Ridley Crosswind hat sich genug geplagt, zumindest Rahmen und Gabel dürfen ab jetzt die Radwerkstatt schmücken. Hab die Teile auf einen 2011er Crux Elite von Speci umgebaut ... und nach der ersten 50 km Runde bleibt nur eins zu sagen: es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## babbsack (7. August 2011)

ich hab mein crux eben sauber gemacht...
muss gleich mal bilder machen und dann zeigen


----------



## babbsack (8. August 2011)

und da isses...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. August 2011)

morgen,
die specis schaun sehr gut aus!
wobei mir das rot/schwarze bissl besser gefällt vom optischem her...
nur eins muss man ja sagen die gabel ist ja mordsmäßig breit bzw. flügelmäßig.
sehr heftig.sieht fast nach seitenleitwerk von einem düsenjäger aus (;
grüsse der kalle.


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2011)

beide sehr ansprechend.


----------



## spinner69 (8. August 2011)

Danke, danke 

Die Gabel sieht heftig aus, stimmt. Im Vergleich zur Python am zerlegten Ridley ist die Speci aber top. Vom Komfort steht die Speci der Python wenig nach, aber in Sachen Bremsstabilität ist sie der Python um Meilen voraus.


----------



## babbsack (8. August 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ...sieht fast nach seitenleitwerk von einem düsenjäger aus (; ...



die ist auch vorne breiter wie hinten, also dicker, du weißt schon was ich meine, aerodynamisch halt


----------



## F4B1 (8. August 2011)

Zumindest so lange der Fahrer nicht drauf sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laganini (8. August 2011)

Und hier noch mein Centurion für´s grobe 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nafetsgurk (8. August 2011)

früher wintereinbruch dieses jahr...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. August 2011)

bei mir hats heute bloss bissl heftiger geregnet...
aber ist ja bekannt das es anfang august doch noch oder ggf. schon weider mal schneit.
gutes bild & gutes rad!
und sicherlcih riesen fahrer der rahmenhöhe nach zu urteiln.
grüsse kalle


----------



## F4B1 (8. August 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> und sicherlcih riesen fahrer der rahmenhöhe nach zu urteiln.


Ach, das ist doch klein.

Ich nehm morgen zum Vergleichen mal eine Kamera mit und lichte meinen neuen Crosser ab. Kriegt zwar hinterher noch andere Bremsbeläge, aber das ignorier ich dann mal.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. August 2011)

naja sollte ja net negativ rüber kommen meine aussage zwecks der rahmengrösse.
ist halt jeder bissl anders gebaut.
finds nur immer sehr heftig so grosse und lange räder (vorabu) zu sehen.
weil ich ja eig. schon net recht kl. bin (183/183, 58er rahmen) und wenn man dan ab 60er räder und lange 130er vorbauten sieht ists immer recht aussergewöhnlcih. (;
gute nacht.kalle


----------



## F4B1 (8. August 2011)

Jo, bin froh, dass ich einen 62er Rahmen gefunden hab, den ich mit 100mm Vorbau fahren kann.
Muss jetzt nur noch gucken wieso die Bremse am Hinterrad grauenhaft quietscht und ich vorne noch nicht mal Gabelstottern hab. Naja, morgen, Schaltung hat mir heut mal wieder den letzten Nerv geraubt, hab jetzt kein Bock mehr auf Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laganini (9. August 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> naja sollte ja net negativ rüber kommen meine aussage zwecks der rahmengrösse.
> ist halt jeder bissl anders gebaut.
> finds nur immer sehr heftig so grosse und lange räder (vorabu) zu sehen.
> weil ich ja eig. schon net recht kl. bin (183/183, 58er rahmen) und wenn man dan ab 60er räder und lange 130er vorbauten sieht ists immer recht aussergewöhnlcih. (;
> gute nacht.kalle


 
Ja ist halt ein Riesenrad, RH 61 Schrittlänge 96. Allerdings sieht das Rad gar nicht so groß aus wenn ich drauf hocke.

Das Bild ist leztes Jahr im Winter entstanden. Crossrennen Magstadt. Allein die hinfahrt war schon sehr abenteuerlich


----------



## metylan (17. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Crosser, faährt sich eigentlich ganz gut, ich werde aber nicht richtig warm damit. Keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht noch die Umstellung nach 6 Jahren SSP-MTB. Mal sehen was aus uns noch so wird...


----------



## spinner69 (17. August 2011)

Fein, fein 

Das wird schon noch mit dem Speci. Bin selbst einige Jahre stundenlang nur noch mit meinem Surly 1x1 herumgerutscht. Bei der Rückkehr auf geschaltete Räder dachte ich auch, dass da was nicht passt


----------



## _stalker_ (17. August 2011)

Falls du mit dem Rad auch später nicht warm wirst einfach zum Singlespeeder umbauen


----------



## everclear (19. August 2011)

Bin nach 17 Jahren Mountainbike umgestiegen. Und bisher kein bisschen bereut; 98% der Wege, die ich mit dem MTB gefahren bin, gehn auch mit dem Crosser. Und es geht halt alles schneller schneller schneller...!


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2011)

alleine sowieso.
in der gruppe (mtb) muß man bergab schon mal die vollgefederten ziehen lassen.


----------



## everclear (19. August 2011)

ach ja, Foto vergessen...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. August 2011)

hallo,
simplon ist schick und sehr gut in szene gesetzt - schönes bild!

hier mal meines.
leider handy-kamera-bild (sorry!)











hab gestern paar video aufnahmen gemacht also kamera am radl montiert mal schauen wann und wie ich dazu komme das video online zu bekommen.
dan werd ichs euch nicht vorenthalten.
bis dahin.
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Rasen (27. August 2011)

Hatteste doch schonmal gepostet, vor längerer Zeit?
das Rot am Rad sieht unedel aus....

Sonst wäre es ein schönes schwarzes Drössiger!

ich habe ja auch 2 davon.
sind gut.


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. August 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> simplon ist schick und sehr gut in szene gesetzt - schönes bild!
> 
> hier mal meines.
> ...



...eher ein Tourer als ein reines Cyclocross, oder? Ohne den Sinn des Rades hier abzusprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. August 2011)

ja ist wohl ehr ein cx-tourer...
aber sobald das schutzblech hinten weg ist siehts schon viel "sportlicher" aus... gut das dynamo-licht vorn ist noch relativ spießig und trekking-rad mässig.aber mich nervts nicht weiter - auch bei kürzeren cx-runden von daher hab oder werd ichs den sommer über nicht demontieren.
rein optisch sicher kein augenschmaus... auch der blick auf die waage ist erschreckend.
aber es tut seinen dienst, ich sitze perfekt und bequem drauf, geht gut vorran, macht spass und ist auch mal für nächtliche und/oder feuchtere runden gewappnet.ein jedentag-und-jederzeit-rad (wo ich das cx vll. echt bissl weniger betonen sollte (geleändegängiger/stabiler radonneur??))
grüsse der kalle


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. August 2011)

Rasen schrieb:


> Hatteste doch schonmal gepostet, vor längerer Zeit?
> das Rot am Rad sieht unedel aus....
> 
> Sonst wäre es ein schönes schwarzes Drössiger!
> ...



Gooldi, bist Du es?


----------



## corfrimor (28. August 2011)

In meinen Augen ist das das PERFEKTE Herbst-, Winter-, Frühjahrstrainingsbike, gerade mit Schutzblech und Dynamo


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. August 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das das PERFEKTE Herbst-, Winter-, Frühjahrstrainingsbike, gerade mit Schutzblech und Dynamo



hallo,
danke, dafür ists bzw wurde es ja auch aufgebaut das ich in den dunkleren jahreszeiten (muss bis 16.15uhr arbeit komme nicht vor 16.45 aufs rad) trotzdem noch ne runde drehen kann auch wenns dunkel wird oder nass oder eben mal nicht nur asphalt sondern bissl wald-/wiesen-/feldweg.

aber ich liebäugel schon seid längerem mit dem teil hier:

cannondale caax 105:





so als zweit crosse für die sommersaison....
mal schauen entweder es kommt wenn ich mein mountainbike verkauft bekomme ein neues fully (ein tourer) oder ein schicker cx-heizkörper...
denke meiner hüfte würddas fully ehr passen...
grüsse der kalle


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2011)

müsing: macht schon sinn, wenn es kein reines sport-/wettkampfrad sein soll.

wobei ich finde: wenn cx dann auch mit ordentlich dreck.
orig. zitat von gestern. irgendein österreicher am rheinufer


> wo muß man hier fahren um so auszusehen?



ich mag das wetter im moment. rutschen auf zwei reifen muß man halt mögen.

das cannondale hatte die bucklige verwandschaft letztens dabei.
fährt sich sehr unauffällig/ausgeglichen, fand ich. mit 105 zumindest noch bezahlbar.


----------



## babbsack (31. August 2011)

metylan schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Crosser, faährt sich eigentlich ganz gut, ich werde aber nicht richtig warm damit. Keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht noch die Umstellung nach 6 Jahren SSP-MTB. Mal sehen was aus uns noch so wird...



schönes ding, einfach schön!!!


----------



## badboy-rudi (31. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fährt sich sehr unauffällig/ausgeglichen, fand ich. mit 105 zumindest noch bezahlbar.



Der CD Caad9 Crosser fährt sich eher träge.
Das kommt von der nahen Verwandtschaft zum Caad9 RR (langes Oberrohr).

Das muss man mögen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (31. August 2011)

Wenn CD den aktuellen CAAD 10 er Rahmen als CX bringen würden.


----------



## F4B1 (13. September 2011)

_Aufs Bild klicken für mehr Bilder.

_Mein neues Winterrad.
Ja, Sattel wird noch getauscht (nur zum testen drauf)und Kette müsste ein Stück länger. Spacerturm geht nicht anders (ok, Maßrahmen vllt.)

Winterrad und nächstes Jahr dann zumindest mal die ein oder andere CTF, ansonsten mal schauen was mein Studium mir erlaubt, gibt im Osten ja ein paar interessante Veranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (13. September 2011)

Schick (mit Ausnahme des Sattels, aber der kommt ja ohnehin weg). 

Den Spacerturm könntest Du aber schon noch deutlich reduzieren, indem Du den Vorbau positiv montieren würdest. Damit gewännest Du knapp 2cm an Höhe, die Du dann wieder an den Spacern einsparen könntest. Der Spacer oben drauf kann ja sowieso weg.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## F4B1 (13. September 2011)

Das ist allerdings eine Idee.
Dass die Spacer oben drauf wegkommen ist ja eh keine Frage. Eher wann, wird sich noch bis Oktober ziehen.


----------



## bu_man (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei mein neuer Schlechtwettercrosser.
Bitte nicht verbal schlagen, dass kein Rennlenker drauf ist. Aber da der Rahmen ein X-Bow ist, müsste hier eigentlich die richtige Kategorie sein 






nach dem Foto geändert:


Tacho ist dazugekommen
Klickpedale sind dran
Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Stefan H (18. September 2011)

Endlich hat mein Hakkalügi schöne Laufräder..


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. September 2011)

puh das ibis is wunderschön!
der rahmen sieht total "gediegen" und irgendwie wie will ichs ausdrucken schön geformt also von den detail radien-übergängen an den rohr"ecken" und die farbe dieses maisgelb ist sehr passend!
kannst du vom bremszug gegenhalter am hinterrad und von der sitzstrebe allg. vll. ein besseres und näheres detailfoto machen?
grüsse u. danke der kalle


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. September 2011)

hab mal via googel ein ehr mieses detail bild gefunden...
























sau stark sau sau stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (21. September 2011)

Leider nur ein Handy Bild.... Neu:Kurbel/Gabel/Gewicht 7.19kg!


----------



## corfrimor (21. September 2011)

supersupersuper


----------



## nafetsgurk (21. September 2011)




----------



## ReneM (22. September 2011)

Zum Thema Winter-, Regen-, Reisecrosser habe ich auch noch was:













Gruß

René


----------



## peh (22. September 2011)

Mit dem Sattel würde ich nicht auf Reisen gehen wollen. Auch finde ich die Standard-Katzenaugen von Boc24 Tausend Mal schöner als diese schrecklichen Aldi/Lidl-Speichenreflektoren.

Abgesehen von diesen Kleinigkeiten: Klasse Rad!


----------



## corfrimor (22. September 2011)

Ich finde das Rad auch klasse 

Der Sattel ist übrigens ein wahres Komfortwunder! (Ist doch ein Specialized Toupe, oder?)


----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. September 2011)

hallo,
2danger ist mehr ein radoneur... aber er gefällt! 
der gepäckträger würde mcih persönlcih stören ich hab mir einen zum flotten hin und abklemmen für die sattelstütze gekauft.
aber gefällt auch mit festem gepäckständer sehr!
wenn der sattel der spezi toupe ist dan soll der wirkclih sehr sehr bequem sein obwohl der wirklcih nicht viel mehr wie ein schaltafelbrettchen mit gestell ist 
grüsse der kalle


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. September 2011)

hallo,

ohne worte...:
http://www.therundown.tv/videos/wtf...nto-a-wall-and-gets-sent-flying-off-his-bike/

grüsse der kalle


----------



## Hobb (25. September 2011)

moin,
möchte mich hier auch mal wieder mit einem Bild sehen lassen.





Weitermachen!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. September 2011)

hallo,
das BMC ist sehr schön!
der "knotenpunkt" wo oberrohr, sattelrohr und sitzstrebe zusammen laufen sieht sehr genial aus!aber auch allg. ein schönes radl!
und mal wieder von mir was aktuelles - von heute.
neu ist tiagra dreifach kurbel mit 48er fsa kettenblatt.
tiagra umwerfer mit umlenkrolle.
lenker (fsa compact), die bremsen (hs33) und der hinter reifen (schwalbe sammy slick.

















die bremsen sind mehr wie gigantisch!heute wieder paar mal "erschrocken" wie enorm die bremskraft ist!(sicher weil ich noch die cantis gewöhnt bin (; )
dreifach ist wesentlich bequemer.
bin eig. hauptsächlcih im 39er unterwegs schalte fast nur noch hinten. und nur bei ü25km/h aufs grosse blatt bzw bei bergen u10km/h ins kleine blatt.
ich finds aufjeden fall besser mit dreifach!
der hinterreifen ist nicht so der bringer.
davor der cx-comp hatte besseren bremsgripp der sammy slick läuft zwar sehr gut, rollt leise ab, hat wenig rollwiederstand (ist leichter wie der cx-comp) aber beim bremsen rutscht er sehr schnell und auf schotter/sandwegen bergauf im wiegetritt rutscht er leichter durch wie der cx-comp.
aber alles in allem fährt sich das radl so wies ist echt sher gut!
nur mit dem lenker bin ich noch immer nicht zu 100% zufrieden würde gern mal den salsa woodchipper testen... habs auf der eurobike leider vergessen.
mal sehen... weihnachten und geburtstag stehen dieses jahr auch noch an (;
grüsse der kalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (29. September 2011)

Poison Opium Disc ist nun endlich fertig, Laufräder will ich noch tauschen, sind schwere Trekkinglaufräder









Happy trails


----------



## Hobb (29. September 2011)




----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2011)

es geht wieder los 

das poison finde ich farblich schöner.

und blaues lenkerband ist eh toll


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. September 2011)

hallo,

das poison gefällt.
auch mit den schweren trekker-laufräder - solangs fährt, rollt, und alles passt und mans nicht wirklcih merkt die rotierende masse! -> never change a running system (;
nur der lenker sieht von der länge die nach hinten raus geht etwas "abgesägt" aus wäre mir 2-3cm zu knapp.
aber die form mit diesem "bubbel" im unterlenker sieht bequem und griffig aus!
blaues lenkerband sieht eig. echt gut aus.
nur problem bei mir mit blau ist meine arbeit ist blau...
ales was dieses dunkle-blau wie eben die lenkerbänder hat erinnert mich dan ständig an die arbeit was beim crossen ehr contraproduktiv ist! (;

das grüne kona von a.niene ist eh ne wucht!
find die farbe des rahmen sehr genial! 
was fährst du für übersetzung?
42er oder 39er vorn und hinten 32er kasette?
fällt die kette nicht ab und an mal ab?sieht so führungslos aus?!

stevens taugt auch!wobei ich italienisches essen mehr bevorzuge wie die schaltungen 

grüsse k.


----------



## karstb (29. September 2011)

@Kalle:
Wie werden die HS33 von den STI angelenkt? Und funktioniert das wartungsarm und dauerhaft oder ist es ganz neu?


----------



## F4B1 (29. September 2011)

Guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8740928#post8740928


----------



## Zeckenporsche (30. September 2011)




----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2011)

beide gut.
das quantec wiegt vermutlich so viel wie meinhelm 

@SCOTT BoD: fahre ein 42er blatt mit 11-34 mtb kassette.
kettenführung habe ich die tage improvisiert.
bei cx-sport hatten sie ein paar schöne versionen gebaut. meine ist die ghetto variante.



muß ich noch optimieren/einstellen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. September 2011)

oh sowas ähnlcihes hab ich mir mal an mein stadtrad gebaut da hatte ich hinten 9-kette und vorne mono.
habs mit einem L-geformten winkel-alu am flashcenhalter bzw mit den sattelrohrflaschenhalterschruaben montiert und daran ein kl. eckige U montiert welches über kette und kettenblatt schaut (ähnlich wie bei dir!) hab das U dan zu einem L um gefeilt/gesägt und zusätzlcih einen "hosenschutz-ring" oder antikettenrunterfall ring montiert!
hoffe du verstehst wie ichs mein wenn nicht kann ich mal bilder davon machen.
was der riesenvorteil an so einer führung ist das sie vor dem kettenblatt mittelpunkt bzw auf höhe der mittelpunkt des kb ist was kettenschleifen fast komplett auslöscht und du die führung echt auf nen halben mm genau einstellen und am kb anliegenlasen kannst!
find deins gtu gemacht 
hätte bloss angst vor der schraube und blutigen beinen oder zerissenenn hosen 
im übrigem hab ich dich heute in ner alten fahrrad news gesehen bei nem cross-rennen-report!guter bericht und schöne bilder waren dabei!

das quantec von zeckenporsche ist unglaublich!und eine wohltat für die augen!gefällt mir sehr gut!mattschwatz is immer gut!
gruss kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlwade (7. Oktober 2011)

Juhu, ich gehöre auch bald zum Crosser Club.
Hab mir heute bei shop4cross ein Ridley X Fire 2012 bestellt, was Custommässig mit Sram Red usw. aufgebaut wird.
Bilder kommen in 3 Wochen.
Gruß
Stahlwade


----------



## nafetsgurk (7. Oktober 2011)

das x-fire 2012 sieht hammergeil aus, freu mich schon auf deine bilder.....

bis dahin mein " olles " crossbow...


----------



## Stahlwade (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Dein Crossbow ist aber auch schön. Genau das gleiche fährt mein Kumpel auch und ist sehr zufrieden.
Ridley hat halt gute Preise und Erfahrung im Cyclocross.
Wenn man bedenkt, das das neue X Fire Frame 1199 kostet und das mit anderen Marken wie Specialized usw vergleicht, ist das schon fair play.
Welchen Schlauchreifen kann man eigentlich empfehlen? Ich lasse mir den Challange Griffo Cross draufziehen, kenne mich im Cross aber absolut noch nicht aus.


----------



## Zeckenporsche (7. Oktober 2011)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Welchen Schlauchreifen kann man eigentlich empfehlen? Ich lasse mir den Challange Griffo Cross draufziehen, kenne mich im Cross aber absolut noch nicht aus.


 
Ich fahre die Grifos sehr gerne, da machst du nichts falsch mit.
Noch nen tick geiler sind Dugast und Fmb, sind aber alles teure Wettkampfreifen, nichts womit ich Tag für Tag rumfahren würde.


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. Oktober 2011)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> das x-fire 2012 sieht hammergeil aus, freu mich schon auf deine bilder.....
> 
> bis dahin mein " olles " crossbow...



 Tststs, olles Crossbow, ist doch mit einer der schönsten Lackierungen von denen, hätt ich damals auch fast genommen, doch dann kam das Salsa und danach das Speci Cx dazwischen... wobei, würds mir als Frameset zu nem guten Kurs in BEstzusatnd in die Finger kommen hör ich mich grad net NEin sagen


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Oktober 2011)

abend,
@zeckenporsche gibts von dem schwarzem quantec auch ein solo bild und vll. bissl besser/detailierter?weildas teil gefällt mir ungemein!
grüsse und dank kalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckenporsche (8. Oktober 2011)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur das. Im dunkeln mit unpassenden lrs.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Oktober 2011)

trotzdem genial!
find ich echt sher sexy!
rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (8. Oktober 2011)

danke.
Rahmenhöhe ist 57


----------



## ReneM (10. Oktober 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Mit dem Sattel würde ich nicht auf Reisen gehen wollen. Auch finde ich die Standard-Katzenaugen von Boc24 Tausend Mal schöner als diese schrecklichen Aldi/Lidl-Speichenreflektoren.
> Abgesehen von diesen Kleinigkeiten: Klasse Rad!





corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad auch klasse
> Der Sattel ist übrigens ein wahres Komfortwunder! (Ist doch ein Specialized Toupe, oder?)



Hallo,

ja der Sattel ist ein Spezi Toupe und ich bin mit dem zuletzt auch mehrere Tage am Stück vollkommen schmerzfrei unterwegs gewesen. Das passt schon so. 

Hast du schon mal gesehen, wie diese Speichenreflektoren im Dunklen funktionieren? So gut ist KEIN Katzenauge sichtbar. Vor allem auch aus verschiedenen Winkeln. Ich bin in der dunklen Jahreszeit häufig nach Sonnenuntergang unterwegs und da ist mir jedes Mittel recht um vernünftig gesehen zu werden. 




SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> 2danger ist mehr ein radoneur... aber er gefällt!
> der gepäckträger würde mcih persönlcih stören ich hab mir einen zum flotten hin und abklemmen für die sattelstütze gekauft.
> aber gefällt auch mit festem gepäckständer sehr!
> ...



Stimmt schon, ist inzwischen mehr Randonneur auf Basis eines Crossrahmens. 

Gruß

René


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier mal mein kleines Projekt vorstellen darf.

Bis jetzt habe ich erst den Rahmen und den Sattel.
Grundlage ist hier ein Drössiger CX-SL 52. Die Stütze hatte ich genauso wie die Klemme noch rumliegen. Der Sattel ist ein Velo Carbon.

Da der Aufbau aber nicht schnöde schwarz/silber werden soll, muss ich mir noch eine "grelle" Farben suchen, mit der das ein wenig Pepp bekommen soll.

Die Kurbel (Ultegra Compact) und die Gabel (4ZA Python) sind im Zulauf.

Den Umwerfer habe ich einfach mal so drangeschraubt, ist ein alter vom MTB, da bräuchte ich dann keine Umlenkrolle. Kann ich doch so verwenden oder?


----------



## DaPhreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Sattel -> Aua


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Sattel -> Aua



hab ich schon aufm Rennradl getestet - null Problem


----------



## gon (12. Oktober 2011)

ReneM schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gesehen, wie diese Speichenreflektoren im Dunklen funktionieren? So gut ist KEIN Katzenauge sichtbar. Vor allem auch aus verschiedenen Winkeln. Ich bin in der dunklen Jahreszeit häufig nach Sonnenuntergang unterwegs und da ist mir jedes Mittel recht um vernünftig gesehen zu werden.



Apropos: Hat die Speichenreflektoren schon mal jemand für Messerspeichen gesehen? Die 3M, die ich am MTB habe, passen zumindest nicht. Oder gibt es sonst eine gescheite Alternative die nicht im Gelände davon fliegt?

gon


----------



## DaPhreak (12. Oktober 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> hab ich schon aufm Rennradl getestet - null Problem



Ich dachte jetzt eher so ans draufhüpfen.


----------



## ReneM (12. Oktober 2011)

gon schrieb:


> Apropos: Hat die Speichenreflektoren schon mal jemand für Messerspeichen gesehen? Die 3M, die ich am MTB habe, passen zumindest nicht. Oder gibt es sonst eine gescheite Alternative die nicht im Gelände davon fliegt?
> 
> gon



Da ist mir nix bekannt. Es gibt eigentlich nur die von 3M. Die von Aldi/Lidl sind auch die von 3M. Es ist schon bei runden Speichen mit 2,0/1,5 er Durchmesser manchmal schwierig. Da muss man die Reflektoren dann in jedem Fall bis ganz nach außen an den Speichennippel ranschieben, damit sie halten. Aber das würde ich auch so tun. Sieht einfach ordentlicher aus, wenn sie alle ganz außen sind und nicht wild über die Speichen verteilt.

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (12. Oktober 2011)

gon schrieb:


> Die 3M, die ich am MTB habe, passen zumindest nicht.


Bei mir halten sie gut auf ca. 2,6 mm breiten Messerspeichen. 


gon schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gesehen, wie diese Speichenreflektoren im Dunklen  funktionieren? So gut ist KEIN Katzenauge sichtbar.


 Ja, ich spreche aus erfahrener Enttäuschung 

Das 3M-Material ist nicht schlecht, auf der Reifenflanke  schätze ich es sehr (von der mangelhaften Haltbarkeit mal abgesehen). Am  Reifen hat es hinreichend Fläche, doch die Speichensticks sind, sparsam  eingesetzt, eher ein Witz. Katzenaugen reflektieren weniger, aber  sie bieten mehr Fläche und reflektieren vor allem in einer Signalfarbe.

Du musst meine Enttäuschung aber nicht teilen!


----------



## ReneM (12. Oktober 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Das 3M-Material ist nicht schlecht, auf der Reifenflanke  schätze ich es sehr (von der mangelhaften Haltbarkeit mal abgesehen). Am  Reifen hat es hinreichend Fläche, doch die Speichensticks sind, *sparsam  eingesetzt*, eher ein Witz. Katzenaugen reflektieren weniger, aber  sie bieten mehr Fläche und reflektieren vor allem in einer Signalfarbe.
> 
> Du musst meine Enttäuschung aber nicht teilen!



Keine Angst, das tue ich auch nicht   

Nein ist ja ok, wenn du sie nicht magst. Kann sich jeder gern selbst ein Urteil bilden. Du schreibst aber auch siehe oben "Sparsam eingesetzt"... ich montiere an einem 36 Speichen LR 12 Sticks. Das ergibt bei sich drehendem Laufrad meiner Erfahrung nach schon ne recht große und gut sichtbare Fläche. Weniger würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. Es gibt da ja manchmal diese kleinen Packungen, wo vielleicht 10 oder 12 Sticks drin sind. Was das dann bringen soll, wenn man die auf 2 Laufräder aufteilt erschließt sich mir nicht. Genausowenig wie wenn man alle Speichen damit versieht. Das bringt dann, glaube ich mal, auch nicht mehr so viel an Mehrleistung.

Jedem das Seine 

Gruß

René


----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt eher so ans draufhüpfen.


Weiss ja nicht wie du das mit den aufspringen machst. Ich kenn das ja eher so, dass man über die Oberschenkelinnenseite drauf rutscht.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem ist der Carbonsattel auch nicht viel härter als ein SLR TT den ich am MTB habe.

Sobald ich aber die ersten Runden gedreht habe berichte ich natürlich


----------



## DaPhreak (12. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wie du das mit den aufspringen machst. Ich kenn das ja eher so, dass man über die Oberschenkelinnenseite drauf rutscht.



Ich mach das meist ungefähr so: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBwwgY9BoiQ"]2. Marin Bikes Crosscup (Hobbyrennen)      - YouTube[/nomedia] (bei Minute 7:00, der fette Typ mit den Weihnachstmannklamotten)


Das gelingt mir nicht ohne größere Belastung des Sattels. Letztes Jahr sind mir noch durch die Hopserei die Klebestellen der Carbonrails eines Antares gebrochen. Wenn Du das ohne schaffst: Glückwunsch


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Oktober 2011)

hallo.
ixh habe die aldi reflektoren (speichen)
am stadtrad und an der front am crosser.jedoch beides normale runde specihen.
aber die reflektoren halten auch auf messerspeichen habs mal versuchsweisse auf ein billiges shimano laufrad gesteckt und auch auf mavic cosmic...
habe noch 10 oder gar 15 stück von den reflektoren über.
falls einer ein paar braucht könnte ich ja für einen kl. obolus und versankosten via brief verschicken.
bei interesse pn!
gruss pascal


----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Oktober 2011)

O.T.
Werden diese Speichenclips bei Euch auch immer so schnell "wüst" und reflektieren dann schlechter. Besonders am Hinterrad scheint sich das Material nicht mit der Kettenschmiere zu vertragen.

Inzwischen bin ich deshalb wieder auf klassische gelbe Katzenaugen ausgewichen, wenn ich mal Reifen ohne Reflexstreifen drauf hab.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Oktober 2011)

hallo.
ja ist normal.auch das am hr extremer ist.
ist der schmodder der beim regen oder nassem fahren vom kettenschlag gegen die speichen geschleudert wird.
ist aber bei reflexstreifen am mantel genauso schlimm.
nur so als tipp.warmes wasser und bissl zitrus-spülmittel von mutti aus der küche!damit bekommste die teile und auch reflexstreifen super sauber!
was auch gut hilft ist "Pedros Pro J Entfetter" hat so ne weiss/milchige wie zahnpasta oder majo-konsestens und ist spitze um reifen oder ähnlcihes zu reinigne auch rahmen etc. ist gut damit zu reinigen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18153_Pro-J-Entfetter.html
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2011)

Joh, den Reifen krieg ich aber einfacher sauber, wie Speichen putzen - Im Winter? 
Das ist man doch zu nerdig - da lass ich lieber einsauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (14. Oktober 2011)

Frisch nach der Generalüberholung, mein Kona Major:







Ampel


----------



## realbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Frisch nach der Generalüberholung, mein Kona Major:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil - sieht richtig scharf aus!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
naja fahre am stastrad eh im sommer andere reifen wie im herbst/winter drum ists immer einfach beim wechsel immer gleich die reifen flanken (reflexstreifen) zu reinigen mach ich aber auch immer nur einmal im jahr da ich nur im winter reflexstreifen hab hab ich zusätzlcih noch vorn und hinten 5 so relfektorspeichendinger im laufrad und die "putz" ich dan nur wenn ich laufrad ausbaue oder was zentriere oder der hobel mal am montierständer ist...
sonst mach ich da auch nix gross sauber im winter sinds minus 15 grad in meiner werkstatt im garten... prrrprrr nene da wird nix geputzt (;



Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Joh, den Reifen krieg ich aber einfacher sauber, wie Speichen putzen - Im Winter?
> Das ist man doch zu nerdig - da lass ich lieber einsauen.



@ampelhasser
sau geniales kona!!!
und dein benutzername ist programm doppel-

gruss pascal


----------



## Jumpstumper (14. Oktober 2011)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Frisch nach der Generalüberholung, mein Kona Major:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toll, einfach toll  Viel Freude damit!


----------



## swe68 (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Ampelhasser
sehr hübsch 
@ Stopel
evtl. hilft so ein Drucksprühgerät aus dem Gartenshop. Natürlich muss man es mit Vorsicht bei der Reinigung einsetzen (Lager meiden!), aber bis auf völlig verkrusteten Dreck bekomme ich damit alles ohne Einsatz eines Lappens runter. Die Speichen meines Lieblingscrossers habe ich damit auch sauber bekommen. Beim anderen war der Schmutz inzwischen - nun ja - verkrustet.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Oktober 2011)

@swe
Danke für den Tip.
Das Problem ist aber nicht der oberflächliche Schmutz, den ich schon wöchentlich entferne,
Es haben sich die Reflektrostäbchen zu schnell mit dem Dreck verbündet und trotz Sauberkeit die Strahlkraft verloren.

@ampelhasser
Geht das ultrakurze Schaltwerk mit der groß"sprungigen" Kompaktkurbel vorne gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (15. Oktober 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Ich mach das meist ungefähr so: 2. Marin Bikes Crosscup (Hobbyrennen)      - YouTube (bei Minute 7:00, der fette Typ mit den Weihnachstmannklamotten)
> 
> 
> Das gelingt mir nicht ohne größere Belastung des Sattels. Letztes Jahr sind mir noch durch die Hopserei die Klebestellen der Carbonrails eines Antares gebrochen. Wenn Du das ohne schaffst: Glückwunsch


Für mich sieht das ganze ziemlich normal aus. Ob man Leichtbausättel am Crosser fahren sollte wage ich auch zu bezweifeln (mir wärs zu teuer, am Crosser geht ja nunmal alles schneller kaputt als am Rennrad), aber wehtun sollte beim Aufspringen nichts, da fehlt dann einfach Hornhaut. Sofas halte ich persönlich jedenfalls für ganz schlimm. Komm mit den ganzen Komfortsätteln nicht klar.


----------



## Ampelhasser (15. Oktober 2011)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> @ampelhasser
> Geht das ultrakurze Schaltwerk mit der groß"sprungigen" Kompaktkurbel vorne gut?





Ja, das ist ein altes 9-fach Record Schaltwerk und verrichtet in der Kombi schon viele tausend Kilometer seinen Dienst

Danke an alle für das positive Feedback!

Ampel


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Oktober 2011)

Habe es endlich geschafft ein Querfeldeinrad zu bauen
Ist doch noch was anderes als mein Rigid-MTB.




Der gewaltige Spacerturm wird noch abgesägt!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## SCOTT BoD (16. Oktober 2011)

uh das grüne ist herrlcih!
aber warum schaft absägen?
dreh doch den vorbau um (negativ) und bau die spacer nach unten.
so hast du bei späteren umbau oder umstell arbeiten immer noch aussreichen schaftlänge!
grüsse pascal


----------



## singlestoph (16. Oktober 2011)

mein zebra


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Oktober 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> aber warum schaft absägen?
> dreh doch den vorbau um (negativ) und bau die spacer nach unten.
> so hast du bei späteren umbau oder umstell arbeiten immer noch aussreichen schaftlänge!



Hatte erst den Vorbau negativ und die Spacer unten, gefällt mir so wies jetzt ist aber besser! Muss noch ein bisschen rumprobieren mit der richtigen Lenker/Bremshebelposition. Ist doch alles etwas komplexer als mit Flatbar

Singlestoph, was fährst du fürn Gang? Teste gerade 39/16. Auf meiner (MTB-)Hausstrecke ist der schon verdammt dick.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## singlestoph (17. Oktober 2011)

46:21
ist sowas wie 2,19:1 und das ist auch bei uns hart
da 50:24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ost 50:24 das hat aber mittlerweile wieder gänge 
das hier hat 42:18 das ist dann etwas humaner


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Oktober 2011)

interessante Sammlung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## kingofdirt (18. Oktober 2011)

mein gefährt für den Winter 11/12



jetzt allerdings mit ein paar Kratzern, gleich mal auf die Fresse gepackt...
Kefü ist noch nicht endgültig, warte noch auf die e13 xcx. Und leichte LR mit Klebereifen sind in der Mache.


----------



## DaPhreak (19. Oktober 2011)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> mein gefährt für den Winter 11/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Chaindog ist ja interessant. Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (19. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das ganze ziemlich normal aus. Ob man Leichtbausättel am Crosser fahren sollte wage ich auch zu bezweifeln (mir wärs zu teuer, am Crosser geht ja nunmal alles schneller kaputt als am Rennrad), aber wehtun sollte beim Aufspringen nichts, da fehlt dann einfach Hornhaut. Sofas halte ich persönlich jedenfalls für ganz schlimm. Komm mit den ganzen Komfortsätteln nicht klar.


Ich meinte, wenn der Sattel bricht -> Aua 
Lado Fumic könnte ein Lied davon singen: 


> Der mit großen Ambitionen gestartete 28jährige aus Kirchheim/Teck zog sich an den scharfen Kanten der Bruchstelle blutende Wunden an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel und im Sitzbereich zu. Ein ähnlicher Defekt hatte Jan Ullrich beim vorletzten Weltcup-Rennen in San Sebastian eine bessere Plazierung gekostet.


 
http://www.faz.net/themenarchiv/2.1...-ersten-abfahrt-brach-der-sattel-1175838.html


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Oktober 2011)

das stevens ist ein traum!
farblich, technisch und überhaupt! echt sehr sehr schick! 
der chaindog soeht etwas klobig asu aber tauschen? hätte ihn lieber etwas zurecht gestutzt und angepasst.so in eine bananige U-form gefeilt/gesägt...
grüsse pascal


----------



## F4B1 (22. Oktober 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Ich meinte, wenn der Sattel bricht -> Aua


Naja, würde ich nicht am Material festmachen. Brechen können grundsätzlich auch andere Sättel. Ist nur noch die Frage, ob Carbonsplitter unangenehmer sind als auf einer Sattelstütze ohne Sattel Platz zu nehmen (wie war das noch mit hinfallen und auf ner Flasche landen?).


----------



## Foen (24. Oktober 2011)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2011)

Oooooooh, das OCCP ....      Sehr lecker! 

Nur die Zugverlegung der VR-Bremse mag mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Oktober 2011)

dei zugverlegung ist mir gart net aufgefallen... find die kurbel zieht so den blick auf sich das man den rest übersieht.aber trotzdem sehr schcik!
und da scott drüber ist sehr fein!


----------



## badboy-rudi (25. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nur die Zugverlegung der VR-Bremse mag mir nicht gefallen.



Das liegt an dem Berner Gegenhalter.
Allerdings kann man den Zug auch etwas flacher über den Vorbau verlegen.


----------



## DaPhreak (25. Oktober 2011)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Das liegt an dem Berner Gegenhalter.
> Allerdings kann man den Zug auch etwas flacher über den Vorbau verlegen.


Das ist aber kein Berner Gegenhalter. 

Die Zugverlegung obenrum ist oft nicht schlecht. Die Radien sind dadurch ne ganze Ecke größer. Aber ganz so üppig wie Fön sie hat, müssen sie wohl nicht sein.

Schöne Räder übrigens


----------



## Foen (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke fürs Kompliment  Werde in naher Zukunft einen Berner-Gegenhalter verbauen, um das Bremsrubbeln abzustellen  (Der Zug ist auch zum Wäschetrocknen währen der Fahrt da )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbsack (25. Oktober 2011)

was sind das denn für laufräder im scott??? sind das schlauchreifen ???

mir persönlich gefällt das scott ja sehr gut, daumen hoch


----------



## DaPhreak (26. Oktober 2011)

babbsack schrieb:


> was sind das denn für laufräder im scott??? sind das schlauchreifen ???
> 
> mir persönlich gefällt das scott ja sehr gut, daumen hoch


Sieht nach EUrace aus. Soweit ich weiß, haben die nur Drahtreifenfelgen im Programm.


----------



## Foen (27. Oktober 2011)

Jep, sind Eurace 1260er  Mit Grifo Faltreifen


----------



## singlestoph (27. Oktober 2011)

teilerecycling

das braune surly steht im moment nicht zur verfügung und das abergrockte alu-bianchi das ich noch hab mag ich nicht besonders , also schon aber ich hab gerne was hübsches zum rennen fahren 
















jetzt muss ich mir einfach noch ein passenfarbiges oberkleid suchen fürs halloween-crossrennen am sonntag


----------



## Stahlwade (27. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Rad das Surly.
Gleich gibt's Fotos. Gestern kam mein Ridley X Fire 2012


----------



## corfrimor (27. Oktober 2011)

Jep, sehr geiles Surly 

Gibt's in der Schweiz den viele Querfeldeinrennen? Und auch für Nicht-Lizenzer? Hier in Südbaden gibt's nur ein paar wenige CX-Rennen, und die meist nur für Fahrer mit Lizenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (27. Oktober 2011)

etwa 4 oder 5 grosse, den raiffeisen quercup und einige klubrennen in der französischen schweiz
da wos keine hobbykategorie (nur 25 minuten) gibt kann man eine tageslizenz lösen

www.radquer.ch 

manchmal sieht man die jekami(hobby)kategorie auf der auschreibung nicht , erst wenn man sich versucht anzumelden merkt man dann wo überall die jekamis sind


----------



## corfrimor (27. Oktober 2011)

Das sind ja richtig viele Rennen  Da muß ich mich durch den Terminkalender klicken und erst mal irgendwo zum Zuschauen hinfahren. Und baldmöglichst dann auch selbst an den Start gehen! Nur ob's diesen Winter klappt, weiß ich noch nicht - mir fehlt leider noch der Crosser... Aber wenn's in der Schweiz doch so viele Rennen gibt, würde es sich für mich ernsthaft lohnen, mir endlich ein CX-Rad zuzulegen, da ich unweit der Grenze wohne und bald auch in der CH arbeiten werde


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Oktober 2011)

das surly ist sehr gelungen gefällt mir sehr gut!
fast zu schade ums zufahren ... würde als dekostück im wohnzimmer taugen (;


----------



## singlestoph (28. Oktober 2011)

quatsch , im schlamm rumprügeln das ding

gewicht ist übrigens ohne dass ich wirklich darauf geachtet habe 8.9-9.1kg je nach radsatz 

mein altes bianchi (54 oder 55cm gross) kann man im notfall auch mal für ein rennen ausleihen ...




ich brauch das ding nur noch in hittnau weil da hats nen üblen anstieg da brauch ich 2x9 (wird gerade umgebaut)

letztes jahr bin ich mit dem andern surly gefahren (das ist jetzt aber blöderweise zu weit weg ....) 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625661179011/

wenn dich singlespeed nicht stört hats sowieso genug bikes


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

das surly gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

schön viel schlamm auf der strecke bei euch


----------



## Stahlwade (28. Oktober 2011)

Seit Donnerstag in meinem Besitz.
Fährt sich top.


----------



## corfrimor (28. Oktober 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> [...]
> mein altes bianchi (54 oder 55cm gross) kann man im notfall auch mal für ein rennen ausleihen ...
> [...]
> wenn dich singlespeed nicht stört hats sowieso genug bikes



Vielen Dank für das nette Angebot! Die Größe würde sogar passen. Sollte es sich mal anbieten, komme ich gerne darauf zurück  (Singlespeed ist allerdings nicht so meins...)

Zunächst möchte ich aber mal zu 'nem Rennen (idealerweise so zwischen Zürich, Basel und Solothurn; Nordschweiz halt) zum Zuschauen. War noch nie live dabei. 

Und mal im Netz rumstöbern, ob sich irgendwo was passendes Gebrauchtes findet. 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## shibby68 (28. Oktober 2011)

Braucht jemand Schwalbe CX Pro Reifen in 700 x 30c?
Falls ja einfach PN


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mein erster Crosser:









Macht doch mehr Spaß als ich dachte.....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. Oktober 2011)

sehr schön!
aber dressierst du deinen hund mit dem lenker und lässt ihn durch die ringe springen ? der hat ja einen mords unterschied von ober- zu unterlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der Lenker. Ist ein alter Ritchey, ist mir zu breit (460 aussen-aussen), wird als nächstes getauscht (Syntace 440 aussen-aussen, Racelite 7075), dann gehts auch dem oberen Spacertürmchen an den Kragen...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2011)

gefällt. ich hätte gleich einen disc rahmen gekauft aber muß ja nicht...


----------



## Nordpol (31. Oktober 2011)

@singlestoph

das sind mal richtig schöne bilder...


----------



## Ianus (31. Oktober 2011)

Ein richtig schöner Tag war das.......


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
nicht nur ein schöner tage!
auch das radl ist mehr wie sehr schön!

hier mal mein störrischer-esel:





cochem war der hammer! 

grüsse k/P/s


----------



## ChristophK (1. November 2011)

darf ich fragen, was für felgen das sind?
danke.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. November 2011)

also falls du meinen ollen hobel meinst sinds die einfachen shiman wh-r500
gibts bei roseversand.de für 79euro komplette set vorn und hinten.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-rennrad-laufradsatz-28700-c-wh-r500/aid:100100
gruss pascal


----------



## Cyclingjudge (1. November 2011)

ChristophK schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, was für felgen das sind?
> danke.



Ich nehme mal an, du meinst das Radl von Ianus.
Steht doch drauf.
Sind Xentis. Guggst du.


----------



## Tretprolet (1. November 2011)

Hoffentlich muß man die niemals nachzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. November 2011)

einfach ins gefrierfach übernachtlegen und kl.seitenschläge "erinnern" sich raus.


----------



## sonic00 (3. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja ne etwas schnellere Stadtschlampe zulegen...
Dann hab ich was schöneres gefunden 

Schaltungstechnisch schwanke ich noch zwischen 105 und Apex.


----------



## F4B1 (3. November 2011)

Vor der Gruppe aber bitte erstmal einen gescheiten Lenker.


----------



## sonic00 (3. November 2011)

Erstmal bleibt der Flatbar - kann aber nicht ausschließen, dass sich das irgendwann ändert


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. November 2011)

ich wär für 105!
und ja bitte bitte rennlenker!


----------



## Zeckenporsche (3. November 2011)

Flatbar geht gar nicht. Und dann womöglich noch sooo breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

der crux rahmen ist schick.

flatbar ok, aber für ein schnelles rad muß schon was verbogenes nach vorne.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. November 2011)

... meine drei im Einsatz:


Genesis DayOne (Nabendynamo, Alfine 8fach, Versa-Shifter) auf dem 45-km-Weg zur Arbeit:






PP-Cycles (customisiert):






Ritchey SwissCross beim Rennen:






Grüße aus dem Norden,
Alex


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

nur schöne räder!


----------



## DaPhreak (4. November 2011)

Das Ritchey würd ich gern mal richtig sehen!


----------



## stubenhocker (4. November 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Das Ritchey würd ich gern mal richtig sehen!


 
So?


----------



## DaPhreak (4. November 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> So?



Jo.
Hübsch.


----------



## peh (4. November 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Jo.
> Hübsch.


Ne.
Schön!


----------



## kingofdirt (4. November 2011)

Jemand morgen in Mannheim am Start?


----------



## Libtech (4. November 2011)

OT: @ kingofdirt: Ja, ich. Um 15.30Uhr. Grünes Salsa.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Jumpstumper (5. November 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> OT: @ kingofdirt: Ja, ich. Um 15.30Uhr. *Grünes Salsa*.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Wie jetzt, ein Chili con Crosso? Foto, biddöö  und welche RH, falls mal ein Verkauf ansteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (6. November 2011)

@ Jumpstumper: Ja, ein Chili con Crosso. Hatte ich hier auch schon mal in diesen Thread gesetzt. Aber immer wieder gerne ...  Verkaufen? Never. 
Gewicht: 7.8Kg; Sram Force, außer Schaltgriffe; Rotor 3D; Mavic OpenPro; Syntace P6Alu; ...














---> leider ist mir in Mannheim in der letzten Runde der Reifen (StansTubeless mit 2.4Bar) von der Felge -> kompletter Luftverlust. Bin dann eben seehr langsam ins Ziel gefahren. 
---> geplante Änderungen, noch diese Woche: Weißes Lenkerband, weißer Sattel UND damit richtiges Schlauchreifenfeeling aufkommt: Mavic ReflexCD, DTRevos, DT240s mit hoffentlich geilen FMB SSC. Danke Elmar.  Damit die Schlappen auch da bleiben wo sie hingehören, sind auf den Felgen 4 Schichten Victoria Kleber drauf. Eine kommt auf das Nahtschutzband und eine letzte Schicht verbindet Felge und Schlauchreifen.


----------



## Zeckenporsche (7. November 2011)

Geiles Teil


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2011)

sehr heiss ohne weiss.


----------



## ONE78 (7. November 2011)

schick!
wo haste denn die grünen federn für die eggbeater her?


----------



## Jumpstumper (7. November 2011)

@Libtech

vielen Dank für die Bilder! 
Wie ich aber zu meinem großen Glück sehe, ist das ein Rahmen kleiner 56, damit zu klein für mich und ich brauch mich nicht quälen (wobei du es ja ohnehin net veräußern wirst)
Aber toll aufgebaut, v.a. die kleinen grün elox. Details gefallen mir sehr 
Hoffe ja noch immer auch an zumindest den Rahmen zu kommen, komplette WCS Carbon Gruppe (Gabel, Kurbel CT, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker) wären schon da....


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2011)

Danke allen für die positiven Rückmeldungen. 

@ONE78: Das war eine Sonderedition von den Eggbeater SL. Gekauft habe ich sie über einen Online-Shop in Dtld. im Januar 2010. Pures Glück sie ergattert zu haben. Es gab noch div. Elox-Farben: Grün, orange, ... 
Ebenso der Rahmen: In ganz Dtld. rumtelefoniert. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. 

@ Jumpstumper: Gern geschehen. Ja, vllt. findest du ja mal einen (Amiland?) in deiner Rh.Größe?!


----------



## Catsoft (7. November 2011)

@Libtech: Ein wirklich schönes Stück


----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. November 2011)

oh geil das chili ist mehr wie genial!!!
bitte mach mal wenn du lust und zeit hast bessere und ggf bei sonnenschein bilder!(seite)
wäre schön!
grtüsse pascal


----------



## Libtech (8. November 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ... bessere und ggf bei sonnenschein bilder!(seite)
> wäre schön!
> grtüsse pascal



Alright. Bilder stammen noch von 2010. Ohne grüne Hüdz.











Hier noch in bewegter Form. Nicht weltmeisterlich, aber mit viel Spaß an der Freude. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31741512"]Cyclocross Radquer Querfeldein RRC Endspurt Mannheim on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2011)

Mann, sogar in so einem Clip fällt das Salsa auf, weil es so schön ist. Ich hätte es mir doch auch zulegen sollen... 
Hatte es damals bestellt und dann vom Händler einen Anruf bekommen, dass keine vom Design passende Salsa-Gabel dabei ist, sondern die Alpha. Dann aufs Rocky umdisponiert.


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. November 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hätte es mir doch auch zulegen sollen...
> 
> *Geht mir genauso, einfach mal kaufen sollen und sich am Set erfreuen, jetzt schau ich in die Röhre...*
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. November 2011)

@libtech dank dir!
ein wunderschönes heizkörper-gerät!
gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!!!
gruss pascal


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. November 2011)

Ich hätte mal Eines in Orange haben können, wenn ich etwas entschlußfreudiger gewesen wäre.
Nun bereue ich.


----------



## Ianus (8. November 2011)

3x Leichtmetall


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Mann, sogar in so einem Clip fällt das Salsa auf, weil es so schön ist. Ich hätte es mir doch auch zulegen sollen...
> Hatte es damals bestellt und dann vom Händler einen Anruf bekommen, dass keine vom Design passende Salsa-Gabel dabei ist, sondern die Alpha. Dann aufs Rocky umdisponiert.



Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen, dass dieses Rad nix is :




Mal mit Dackelschneidern...

Und mein "Ersatzrad" in Oranje...





War übrigens mal ein echtes Teamrad 
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (9. November 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> * Das Chili Con Crosso gabs doch mit einer hauseigenen passenden Salsa Gabel, im Grunde die gleiche wie die aus dem Las Cruces, aber ohne Disc, siehe hier:*
> 
> http://shop.strato.de/epages/15509348.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15509348/Products/50


Nö, leider eben nicht. Oder nicht mehr oderwasauchimmer.



Catsoft schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen, dass dieses Rad nix is :



Nönö, und meins find ich auch total toll. Auch toll aufgebaut, also meins. Und zukunftssicher mit disckompatiblem Hinterbau. Aber das Salsa ist so ein bisschen, klein bisschen geiler...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. November 2011)

morgen,
das orangene rocky ist sehr schick.
hat das hinten sogar scheibenbrems aufnahme?
und schalt-/bremszüge sind komplett auf oberrohr oder?
gruss pascal.


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2011)

beide rockys sind gut. die tage eins in grau/weiss gesehen... aber rot/weiss ist viel geiler.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2011)

Mein erster selbst aufgebauter Crosser ist fertig:












Sorry, wegen der Handy-Fotos, aber meine Kamera ist zur Zeit out of Order. Bald gibts besserer Fotos.


----------



## Jumpstumper (9. November 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein erster selbst aufgebauter Crosser ist fertig:



Tolles Rad und v.a. Rahmenset  eine dezentere schwarze Kurbel würde dem Flitzer aber in meinen Augen besser stehen... und die jetzige Ultegra sieht nach Road Übersetzung aus, nicht nach CT, kann das sein?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2011)

Ja, die Übersetzung ist noch auf Straße ausgelegt, da der Vorbesitzer das Bike mit Straßenbereifung und Flatbar fuhr. Ich hab es wieder als Crosser umgebaut. Neue Übersetzungen werde ich noch testen. Auch Vorbau- und Lenkerposition sind noch nicht endgültig.

Frage: Wo bekommt man eigentlich den schönen flachen Carbon-Gegenhalter für die Vorderradbremse her?

Bin bis jetzt nur MTB gefahren und kenne mich mit Rennrad/Cyclocross noch nicht so aus.


----------



## ReneM (9. November 2011)

Du meinst sicher den hier: LINK.

Gruß

René


----------



## Jumpstumper (9. November 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, die Übersetzung ist noch auf Straße ausgelegt, ...



Ahhh, ok, ich würde dir unbedingt CT empfehlen, damit fährste einfach besser, steile Rampen lassen oder längere Anstiege lassen sich mit entsprechender Kassette einfach entspannter und damit mit viel mehr Spaß fahren...
Ansonsten wirds dann wohl ein echt schmucker Crosser der dem Einsatzgebiet dann auch entsprechend eingesetzt werden kann


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2011)

ReneM schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den hier: LINK.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> René



Danke für den Link!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## DaPhreak (10. November 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Ahhh, ok, ich würde dir unbedingt CT empfehlen, damit fährste einfach besser, steile Rampen lassen oder längere Anstiege lassen sich mit entsprechender Kassette einfach entspannter und damit mit viel mehr Spaß fahren...
> Ansonsten wirds dann wohl ein echt schmucker Crosser der dem Einsatzgebiet dann auch entsprechend eingesetzt werden kann


Oder, wenn Du die Kurbel behalten magst, einfach 38 (oder 39)/46 KB montieren. Ist ne übliche Cross Übersetzung.

BTW: Das grüne Salsa ist echt fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (10. November 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Oder, wenn Du die Kurbel behalten magst, einfach 38 (oder 39)/46 KB montieren. Ist ne übliche Cross Übersetzung.
> 
> BTW: Das grüne Salsa ist echt fein



Ups, das wusste ich gar net, wenn dem so ist, natürlich der wesentlich weniger aufwändigere Weg (wieder was gelernt, dachte, dass solche Blätter ausschließlich für CT gibt, wegen dem größeren Lochkreis)


----------



## DaPhreak (10. November 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Ups, das wusste ich gar net, wenn dem so ist, natürlich der wesentlich weniger aufwändigere Weg (wieder was gelernt, dachte, dass solche Blätter ausschließlich für CT gibt, wegen dem größeren Lochkreis)



Beim 130er Lochkreis ist 38T das kleinstmögliche Blatt.


----------



## Libtech (10. November 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> BTW: Das grüne Salsa ist echt fein



Hey Leute, freut mich, dass das grüne Chili con Crosso so gut ankommt!
(Heute Abend bekommt es seine Schlauchreifen.)

Viele Räder sind hier einfach geil und man sieht, wie wir unsere Räder ... 
Die Rockies, Moots, Cannondales, Specis, Ridleys, Quantecs, etc. Erste Sahne!  Macht richtig Laune hier zu schauen. 
Ein richtiger Crossp*r*o.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2011)

Danke für die Tips bei den Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten. Ich werde demnächst mal testen, was mir am besten davon zusagt.

Das Salsa finde ich auch sehr schick und optisch gut abgestimmt.


----------



## DaPhreak (11. November 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> ...Ein richtiger Crossp*r*o.


Du meinst Crossproll?

Stimmt 

Da hat sich doch glatt ein zweites zweieiiges Zwillingspärchen dazu gesellt. Sogar farblich in der passenden Reihenfolge. Zufälle gibts...


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2011)

heiss.


----------



## nafetsgurk (12. November 2011)

traumherbst...


----------



## emizneo (13. November 2011)

heut beim Nebelcross.
Äußeres Kettenblatt wird noch durch Ketteschutzring ersetzt


----------



## sebastiano (14. November 2011)

Schickes Rad, grün ist gut!

Wo haste denn das Lenkerband her? Ich such schon seit Monaten so ein Karomuster. Könnteste die Bezugsquelle verraten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrrad_pimp (14. November 2011)

Wie kommst du mir dem Reifen klar?


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2011)

schwarz-weiss karo gibts von BBB


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. November 2011)

das on one gefällt enorm


----------



## peh (14. November 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das on one gefällt enorm


Lenkerband, Sattelstange, Sattelgestell, Bremszüge, fette V-Brakes gefallen mir nicht so. Aber vielleicht Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nafets190 (14. November 2011)

Cooles on-one Sieht ja fast so aus wie meins (grün und bescheuertes Lenkerband).


----------



## dimp (15. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2011)

Bis auf die Pedale superschön 

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## stubenhocker (15. November 2011)

Schick!


----------



## dimp (15. November 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pedale superschön
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?
> 
> ...



der rahmen ist custom aus schweizer produktion


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2011)

der ist schick.


----------



## emizneo (15. November 2011)

Das Lenkerband gibts bei großen E. Einfach "Lenkerband" eingeben.
mit den Reifen bin ich sehr zufrieden, auf hartem trockenem Waldboden und Asphalt top. Fahre ca 2 Bar.
Bis auf den Rahmen sind alles Restteile die verbaut werden mußten,
so entstand mein erstes Singlespeed und Cyclocross Projekt.
Ich mag bescheuertes Lenkerband


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. November 2011)

oh weis das radl von dimp (der kuhstöm aus der schwitz)
ist der oberhammer aber mehr wie amboss vorschlaghämmer!!! aumen:
gut die pedale... aber wenn du lieber flat fahren willst/möchtest.
trotzdem ein geiles geschoss!!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2011)

So langsam wird es.


----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2011)

Was habe ich nur angerichtet....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. November 2011)

das baby-blaue vortrieb ist echt ne wucht und die bilder ham mehr wie geniale stimmung der trampelpfad der trampelpfad den würd ich auch gern mal lang radeln ... sehr fein


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2011)

Oh, danke sehr! 

Der Pfad ist leider nur sehr kurz, ca. 300m und im halbdunkeln mit ü 30 Km/h wirds zum Ende hin schon mal überraschend...

@catsoft: Wie immer. Siehe Team SST, Element, ......

Aber was man sagen mus, der Cycclocrosser ist sehr vielseitig, macht sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. November 2011)

Hier mal etwas eher klassisches, 1991iger Kuwahara HI-PACER. Vierfach konifizierte Stahlrohre in Muffen, Unicrown Stahlgabel, innenverlegte Schaltzüge...Aufgebaut mit Shimano Ultegra 600er Gruppe sowie den alten Deore Cantis. Bereifung Michelin Hi-Lite Cross.















​


----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2011)

sehr schön...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. November 2011)

oh ja:
sehr schön!



Nordpol schrieb:


> sehr schön...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. November 2011)

Danke Jungs  Ich hätte mir schon viel eher einen Crosser zulegen sollen, es fährt sich genial


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Danke Jungs  Ich hätte mir schon viel eher einen Crosser zulegen sollen, es fährt sich genial



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahr auch seit Tagen fast nur noch mit meinem neu aufgebautem Crosser durch die Gegend. Und es macht saumäßig Spaß!

Heute auch wieder artgerecht eingesetzt:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. November 2011)

schönes spezi!
gibts oder gabs von specialized net mal diese sattelstütze mit dem zerst einsatz (oder wie der sich nennt?) das wär mal was...
der weg den du da lang gedüst bist iseht auch sehr crosser-heimelig aus wär ich auhc gern mit gedüst!
vorallem bei sonnenschein....
heute mit crosser unterwegs bei 3-5° kalter wind wabbernder nebel und teilweisse hats des regnen angefangen /: aber: war trotzdem schön  (;


----------



## jmr-biking (21. November 2011)

Danke! Das ist so eine Sattelstütze mit Zertz-Einsatz. Ob`s was bringt, kann ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen. Bin bei dem Crossen noch in der Testphase.
Sattelstütze Road mit Zertz: Klick


Der Weg führt durch das Naturschutzgebiet Lampertstal bei Hillesheim in der Eifel. Fahre ich immer mal wieder an. Mit MTB oder auch jetzt mit Crosser. 
Bei mir hier gibts viele Strecken, die hervorragend sind fürs Cyclocross.


----------



## sb-lümmel (21. November 2011)




----------



## swe68 (21. November 2011)

ich muss jetzt auch mal. Ich schaue hier immer eure Räder an 





ich liebe dieses Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (21. November 2011)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


>


Sehr, sehr schön. Zeig doch mal ein Bild, wo man es ein bisschen besser erkennen kann. Das Teil hats verdient 

Ein Kumpel fährt ein MTB vom Scherer, ziemlich gut.


----------



## argh (21. November 2011)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal ein Bild, wo man es ein bisschen besser erkennen kann. Das Teil hats verdient.



Das finde ich auch!

@ Frank: sehr schönes Kuwahara.


----------



## sb-lümmel (21. November 2011)

Ja ja, sind nur Handybilder...Aber aber ich fahr doch vieeeel lieber! ;-)
Wenns fertig ist, dann darf der Pascal (Schauraum13.de) auch wieder ran...glaub der kann das ganz gut (http://www.mawis-bikes.com/de/mawis-gallery/eric) ;-)
Aber danke für das positive Feedback!
GRuß


----------



## jmr-biking (21. November 2011)

So kann der Winter weiter gehen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. November 2011)

sb-lümmel genailes geschoss 
swe68 bessere bildchen wäre vll. dan für mich(uns) auch besser zum verlieben erkenn kaum was auf dem minibildchen...


----------



## swe68 (21. November 2011)

Scott, es folgt. Ich verteile die Bilder von der kleinen Kamera nur leider immer auf dem jeweils griffbereiten Rechner....und finde sie dann nicht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. November 2011)

heute nach der tour/runde mal die letzten herbstlichen sonnenstrahlen für ein bildchen genutzt:






nix neues eig...
satteltasche und schutzblech sind "neu" und hinten ist jetz genauso wie vorne schon ein smart sam drauf.
kommen tut ein neues schaltwerk hinten... bzw irgendwas funktionstüchtige was ich noch auf lager habe...
grüsse pascal


----------



## Nafets190 (27. November 2011)

Hi Pascal,

durfte dein Bike ja schon live sehen. Meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht, wirkt ziemlich überladen. Aber das tut dem Fahrspaß sicherlich keinen Abbruch 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. November 2011)

ja im vergleich zu deinem singelspeeder wohl echt überladen aber auch so wirkts ziemlich voll gestopft ...  ehr ein radonneur wie ein crosser...
naja was solls... wenn ich drauf sitz und zwischen den beinen hab seh ichs net... (;
von daher fahren tuts sichs ja prima... einzige wenn das gewicht ein kilo oder zwei weniger wären das wär a traum!


----------



## silver02 (29. November 2011)

Ist zwar nur Stangenware macht aber trotzdem ne Menge Spass!!!


----------



## henniphant (29. November 2011)

Hier mal meins





DSC00902 by Crosshenni, on Flickr


----------



## ReneM (29. November 2011)

henniphant schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



Na das ist doch mal ne außergewönlich schicke Farbe. Sehr schön!!!

Gruß

René


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2011)

auch von der seite sehr heiss


----------



## Zeckenporsche (30. November 2011)

geil, das Grüne
Mich stört aber das Rot.
_Mir_ würde es besser mit weißen , anstelle der roten, Teile gefallen.


----------



## Kooni81 (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Crosser zeigen. Heute auf ner Runde geknipst. Ist zwar keine Schönheit erfüllt aber bestens seinen Zweck 






Grüße aus dem grünen Allgäu!

Kooni


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2011)

henniphant schrieb:


> Hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn!!! Hammerteil!!!

Erzähl mal was detailiertes.., zum Rahmen, zur Lackierung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (2. Dezember 2011)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem grünen Allgäu!
> 
> Kooni




Schön. Ist das Bild rund um die "Seen" aufgenommen? Da dachte ich an ein geiles Cross-Revier, als ich mal dort war.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Dezember 2011)

@kooni81 schickes "Q" aber vorallem das bild find ich gut!
die sonne und so wies da lehnt!
so wie wenns nur drauf wartet - was es ja auch eig macht (; - besprungen und zwischen die beine genommen zu werden!
gefällt


----------



## Kooni81 (5. Dezember 2011)

@Stopelhopser: Ja das war bei einer Runde um den Forggensee. Die Runde ist gemischt mit Schotter und Asphalt. Letzten Freitag war auch noch Hammerwetter jetzt liegt Schnee im Allgäu. 

@SCOTT BoD: Danke , ja fährt sich schon ganz gut das Ding 

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## nafetsgurk (18. Dezember 2011)

4h wintertour durchs remstal...


----------



## realbiker (18. Dezember 2011)

meins ...


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Dezember 2011)

meins (passt so gut zum bild darüber, da gleiche Basis):


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo,
@stubenhocker find das mit der nabenschaltung hinten echt sehr sehr gut!
wäre was für mich!
8fach oder 11fach?
fahre am stadtrad 8fach nexus und finds fast bissl grob von der abstufung.
wies ists bei der alfine?
thema "krasser-trittfrequenz-änderungswert" beim hoch- bzw. runterschalten?

hier mal mein landstreicher von heute (eisiger wind der bis unter die knochenhaut gezogen hat)




groß





groß

gruss pascal.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Dezember 2011)

Verrückt, was man alles an sein Bike ranbauen kann! Jedenfalls dürften die Knochen der Hände nicht abgefroren sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Verrückt, was man alles an sein Bike ranbauen kann! Jedenfalls dürften die Knochen der Hände nicht abgefroren sein.



Achso, dachte eher an eine 2.1 Stereoanlage mit Grammophon....  

(Sorry, der musste jetzt raus..) 





Das Orangene ist lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein neues








Alu-Version; 8,3 Kilo

Die Fotos sind von der ersten (Probe-)Ausfahrt, daher noch so sauber.
Normalerweise wird es im Rennen bewegt
Da hab ich aber noch kein aktuelles Bild; deshalb noch eins von letztem Jahr mit dem alten Crosser, ein Fuji mit Bleirohren





Ciao
dino


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Januar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> @stubenhocker find das mit der nabenschaltung hinten echt sehr sehr gut!
> wäre was für mich!
> 8fach oder 11fach?
> ...


 

das so aufgebaute rad ist ein schönes winter-/trainingsrad und gut tauglich für eine schnelle tagestour. verbaut ist die 8fach, die gabs günstiger und reicht für meine zwecke hier im flachland. der schaltsprung zum 4. gang ist schon zu merken, stört mich aber nicht so. schalten unter volllast geht nicht, dafür aber im stand ).
gruß,
alex


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Januar 2012)

der sprung ist aber schon recht heftig also bei meiner nexus zumindest.
aber als winter radl sicher eine optimale lösung!
musste heute erst wieder kette/kasette/schaltwerk säubern ): alles voll modder und matsch...
das unter last schalten klappt bei nexus logo auch nicht und bei kettenschaltung ja auch nicht so sonderlcih bzw nur bedingt.
im stand schalten ist ein argument für stadtfahrrad... wo man öffter mal an der ampel steht - ob mans am crosser oft "braucht" lustig ists nur wenn ich mal nen tag mitn stadtrad unterwegs war und mcih am "im stand schalten" gewöhnt hab und dan wieder auf kettenschaltung umsteig 
aber alles in allem is dei nrad echt sher schick


----------



## Schwakowiak (2. Januar 2012)

Die Dinohupe mit Weihnachtskostüm ist grandios!!!!


----------



## corfrimor (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich mußte auch schon lachen.

Auf den ersten beiden Bildern hab' ich nur den Dino gesehen und fand's ein bißchen infantil. Aber als mich das Vieh beim runterscrollen dann plötzlich unter seinem Mützchen fies angegrinst hat


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Januar 2012)

moin,
das krokodil ist echt sehr genial > 

wusst nicht wohin sonst damit:




und das video dazu:
http://www.twitvid.com/embed.php?guid=G0ZXU&autoplay=0
mehr wie sehr sehr gut! (
grüsse pascal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Januar 2012)

geiles Bild

der im Video macht isn anderer, der macht sogar nen one food (wenn augenscheinlich auch eher ungewollt...)


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Januar 2012)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs. 





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Januar 2012)

heldenhafte pose!
männliche sattelüberhöhung!
> schönes bild! (und rad)


----------



## F4B1 (8. Januar 2012)

War heute morgen mal wieder unterwegs.



Noch nicht ganz fit, daher nur 2 Stunden. Aber raus musste ich halt doch mal wieder.
Mittlerweile mit Mini-V vorne. Lenkerhöhe scheint auch so zu passen, muss noch gekürzt werden. Flexpipe fehlt noch, kommt aber. Langsam wird das große Grüne fertig.


----------



## Nordpol (8. Januar 2012)

> männliche sattelüberhöhung!



oder falsche Rahmengröße...


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Januar 2012)

Da liegst du gar nicht mal so falsch. Bin noch am experimentieren, Rahmentausch wird dann wohl die letzte Option.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, der Rahmen sieht schon sehr "Compakt" aus ...


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2012)

gebäckträger bitte gnädig übersehen, war die tage davor mit packtaschen unterwegs.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2012)

Montag morgen und unterwegs zum Freilinger See:






Skully meint: "Perfektes Wetter zum cyclocrossen!"  :


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Januar 2012)

moin,
ich emfehl dir den gepäckträger:




funkt prima
ist schnell hin und weg gebaut
gerade wenn mans oft hin und her baut!
ist günstig
hab das teil und kanns nur emfehlen.
dein rad is uebrigens sehr schön.
so von hinten mal ein feines bild!
sieht man den lenker und die form mal schön.
will unbedingt mal so einen lenker probefahren (salsa woodchipper..)
grüsse p.



a.nienie schrieb:


> gebäckträger bitte gnädig übersehen, war die tage davor mit packtaschen unterwegs.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/4/3/4/2/_/medium/261211-01.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2012)

danke. da der tubus auf der achse sitzt sind das 2 schrauben + ein schnellspanner --> 5min mit einer tasse tee dazwischen


----------



## DaPhreak (10. Januar 2012)

Gepäckträger? Wo simmer denn jetzt gelandet...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. Januar 2012)

tasse tee dazwischen ist immer prima  -> müssen mal zusammen heizen (cx) fahren und danach gemütlcih ne tasse schlürfen - gunpowder mit zitrone 
und gepäckträger ist oft seeeehr praktisch... auch im sommer da schwitz man mit packtaschen am träger net am rücken wie mit rucksack!
und gelandet?
naja die zwei arten cycelcross und radomeur verschmelzen halt oft... und leicht 
prakrtische aspekte kommen vor schönheit!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

29.1. cochem?
ja, ist von Dir aus ne ganze ecke, ich weiss.


----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2012)

Deshalb heißt der Thread wohl auch: damit das Praktische dieser Radgattung ...

.
.
.



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> [...] cycelcross und radomeur [...]


 
Cyclecross und Radlmöhre?


----------



## DaPhreak (11. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> SCOTT BoD schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..cycelcross und radomeur
> ...


Er meinte sicher Radomir. Womit wir wieder beim echten Cycl*o*cross angelangt sind


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. Januar 2012)

@a.nienie was is am 29.1 in cochem??

ich meinte querfeldeinrad und radoneur (die dinger die aussehen wie rennräder und trekkingräder vermischt) - reiseräder.


----------



## F4B1 (11. Januar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> @a.nienie was is am 29.1 in cochem??


Ich antworte mal: http://forum.cx-sport.de/showthread.php?t=2668


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. Januar 2012)

okey danke.
ist notiert.
denke wenn ich urlaub bekomme das ich dabei bin.
muss nur abklären zwecks urlaub am 30.jan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Januar 2012)

und zur weiteren Aufklärung ...



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ich meinte querfeldeinrad und _radoneur_ (die dinger die aussehen wie rennräder und trekkingräder vermischt) - reiseräder.



die Dinger heißen "Randonneur"


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Januar 2012)

mahlzeit,
meinte ich doch "rando-nöhr" oder halt "ra-do-nöah" ...
net des was man sagt (schreibt) meint man - sondern das was man denkt q: ...
klotten/cochem bin ich wahrscheinlich zu 80%dabei wenns mit urlaub klappt bin aber nach heute (arbreit) gute dinge!
wer kommt vom ibc noch alles?
grüsse,
pascal


----------



## Nafets190 (12. Januar 2012)

hmm vielleicht. Klotten war cool letztes Jahr. Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Gefühl das ich doch meinen Rahmen doch zu klein ist .

Mal schauen wie schnell ich den umschrauben kann.

Allerding bin ich letztes Jahr ja auch mit dem Rahmen gefahren und war nur eine Platzierung hinter dir 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Skully meint: "Perfektes Wetter zum cyclocrossen!"  :




 ....geklaut!?
Die Perspektive in Verbindung mit dem Skully-Motiv kenne ich GENAU SO aus dem 29er-Fred von Nebeljäger..  tss,tss,... 
Ok, war ein blaues Stambek, aber sonst..
Hat was!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2012)

Soooo, hier habe ich das Gegenstück... 
Stammt aus dem Album, bzw. aus den Fingern von *Nebeljäger*.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Januar 2012)

ach komm....! (;
jetz fährste die ganze zeit gut mit dem hobel...!
und selbst wenn umgeschraubt is doch in paar stunden erledigt!
und ich bin momentan total unfit! -> saure-gurken-zeit, schlechtwetter-/winterdepri und altmänner arthrose-/gelenkwetterleiden/-schmerzen! von daher just4 fun! 




Nafets190 schrieb:


> hmm vielleicht. Klotten war cool letztes Jahr. Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Gefühl das ich doch meinen Rahmen doch zu klein ist .
> 
> Mal schauen wie schnell ich den umschrauben kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Januar 2012)

das lämpchen is 
Gestern ist dann auch mein neues CC-Disc eingetrudelt:







Heut wird noch der Schaft gekürzt und dann ist es eigl. auch schon Einsatzbereit.
Mal schauen obs ganz nakich bleibt, oder noch ein paar dezente Decals gestzt werden.
Bilder in freier Wilbahn folgen noch... 

und ja, für meinen Einsatzzweck (geheize hier im 7- Gebirge, wo gerne mal bis zu 1000 hm und mehr zustandekommen...) find ich die Disc durchaus gerechtfertigt


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2012)

raw ist fein. was ist das für ein rahmen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Januar 2012)

Thanx, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht
Basis ist das Quantec CC Disc
wie gesagt, kommen noch ein paar dezente decals in schwarz drauf, dann ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Raw- Rahmen, schwarzen parts mit ein paar weißen akzenten ne runde Sache


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Januar 2012)

@ SCOTT BoD 
Werde ebenfalls in Cochem sein. Radwahl ist noch nicht geklärt

Entweder





Oder, sofern ich noch ein passende Hinterrad finde, eingespeicht bekomme


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Januar 2012)

hallo,
dan nehm das c'dale ein sehr schickes cross radl!
das raw-Q ist auch bis jetzt sehr fein!


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Januar 2012)

so, ich schieß nochmal nach, Foto draußen 
nach einer 1. (urbanen) Testfahrt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Januar 2012)

moin.
@zwiebel sehr schicker hobel ist der komplett rohes alu - der rahmen?
was für kurbeln sind den das?

hier mal ein sehr geniales video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxC7rgeTGck"]Morvelo - Ride Everything      - YouTube[/nomedia]
unbedingt anschauen!
das ist cx!
mit anspielung auf urbaner-testfahrt von zwiebel (;
grüsse k.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2012)

Auf jedenfall gut gemacht.  Aber die Räder werden so einen Fahrstil wohl nicht lange mitmachen...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

solange man die landung nicht verkackt geht das schon eine weile.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Januar 2012)

klaro sind die räder net für sowas gedacht aber ab undan machts doch gaudi!
wenn ich nach ner landstreicher-tour mal zum ördlichen skatepark fahre und den kiddys bissl beim fahren zu schau mach ich auch ab und an ein kleinen hüpfer über die box und die hügel.macht doch spass mitn crosser und die street/dirtbike fraktion schaut auch immer recht verplüfft 
achja und das macht doch das crossen aus also jetz nicht das wettkampforientierte...
das hobby-crossen oder "tourencrossen"...
einfahc alles fahren...
landstrasse brezeln mit ü30 > voll bremsung > links rein auf den feldweg > singeltrail durch wald > anschliessend stadtrundfahrt > zum skatepark bissl spielen und danach im windschatten von den rennradlern über die landstrasse nach haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2012)

Laut dem Videouploader sind beim Dreh so einige Speichen gebrochen... 
Aber klar ein Crosser ist ein wunderbarer Allrounder


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Januar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> moin.
> @zwiebel sehr schicker hobel ist der komplett rohes alu - der rahmen?
> was für kurbeln sind den das?
> 
> ...



Danke!
Ja, ich kenne das Video und meine "urbane" Testfahrt war ähnlich

Yep, Rahmen is Raw, muss nochmal Bilder bei anderem Licht machen.
Kurbel ist die Günstige Sram S300, langt für den Einsatzzweck und passt farblich besser als die Ultegra.


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2012)




----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2012)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Januar 2012)

hallo,
mete sehr gutes rad!
was für kurbel fährst du da?und welche kettenblatt kombi??
grüsse kalle.


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> mete sehr gutes rad!
> was für kurbel fährst du da?und welche kettenblatt kombi??
> grüsse kalle.



DAs ist eine SRAM 1200 MTB-Kurbel mit 38/24T.


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Januar 2012)

Definitiv das Optimum aus dem rosa-rot Mix rausgeholt.
Kommt geil.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Januar 2012)

ah okey..
und die übersetzung genuegt?
ich mein ich fahr vorne auch selten auf dem 48er und meist nur auf dem 39er...
was für kasette hast verbaut?27er?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2012)

*@mete*

Täuscht das oder hat das Rad wirklich einen Carbon-Hinterbau?
Ich hatte den gleichen Rahmen, aber mit dem üblichen Alu-Hinterbau.
Man erkennt es schlecht..könnte auch nur schwarzer Lack sein....,hm..!?
Aus welchem Jahr stammt der Rahmen denn?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Januar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ah okey..
> und die übersetzung genuegt?
> ich mein ich fahr vorne auch selten auf dem 48er und meist nur auf dem 39er...
> was für kasette hast verbaut?27er?



38:11 reicht mir locker. Kassette ist 11-25T. Bei den meisten Crossrädern ist ja 12 oder 13T als kleinstes Roitzel verbaut, das ergibt in der Regel auch keine größere Entfaltung mit 46er oder 48er Blatt.

@Taunusteufel: Richtig, der Hinterbau ist aus Carbon. Das Modell gab es laut Aussage von OCCP so nur insgesamt 3 Mal, da Sonderanfertigung.


----------



## Sentilo (29. Januar 2012)

Kein besonderes Highlight, aber versieht tagein, tagaus brav seinen Dienst: Trek X01 mit Sram Apex 





P.S.: Falls jemand einen Crosser für seine Holde sucht: Meine Frau verkauft ihr X01 in RH 50 (wie auf dem Bild, nur bissl kleiner), siehe Bikemarkt ...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2012)

oberhalb der crosserhauptstadt




gefahren sind wir auch etwas.


----------



## jay-bee (30. Januar 2012)

hier mal mein hobel mit dem ich dieses jahr die rennen gefahren bin.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Januar 2012)

sehr gute bilder!
letzte ist mal sehr fein!


----------



## *Hobbes* (30. Januar 2012)

Servus, 
nach etwas längerer Abstinez melde ich mich hier mal wieder mit zwei halbwegs aktuellen Fotos von meinem Rad. Fährt sich prima und macht jede Menge Spass.









Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2012)

*hobbes*: fantastisch.


----------



## nafetsgurk (30. Januar 2012)

montagmorgencrosserrunde...


----------



## Nordpol (30. Januar 2012)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Servus,
> nach etwas längerer Abstinez melde ich mich hier mal wieder mit zwei halbwegs aktuellen Fotos von meinem Rad. Fährt sich prima und macht jede Menge Spass.
> 
> 
> ...



so etwas exklusives sieht man hier selten... ich gehe mal davon aus das der Vorbau auch von Engin ist...


----------



## Jumpstumper (30. Januar 2012)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> montagmorgencrosserrunde...



HAch, toll, immer wenn ich dieses Ridley Crossbow Set sehe geht mir das Herz auf, einfach schööööööööön


----------



## *Hobbes* (30. Januar 2012)

Servus,

ja der Vorbau ist auch vom selben Hersteller. Sonst hatte ich es wohl nicht so gut geschafft die selbe Farbe zu nehmen.

Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## badboy-rudi (30. Januar 2012)

jay-bee schrieb:


> hier mal mein hobel mit dem ich dieses jahr die rennen gefahren bin.



Spitze.
Definitiv.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Habe mich gerade verliebt...

Nur Lenkerband und Sattel mag ich nicht so.




jay-bee schrieb:


> hier mal mein hobel mit dem ich dieses jahr die rennen gefahren bin.


----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2012)

Fahrende Litfasssäule.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Jo, die Testrider-Decals, das Lenkerband und den Saattel ab..

Die Basis gefällt mir halt!


----------



## jay-bee (30. Januar 2012)

ja, das lenkerband sieht auf dem foto echt etwas fehl am platz aus, da das grün im rahmen leider etwas verblasst wirkt. in natura ist es fast exakt der gleiche farbton wie im rahmen und da passt es dann auch besser zum rest vom rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (31. Januar 2012)

Das Testrider kannste nur abmachen, wenn Dir die Laufräder gehören.
Sonst steigt Dir der Lude aufs Dach.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2012)

wenn sie sich drehen ist es eh egal


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2012)

Elektrische Schaltung?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Januar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Elektrische Schaltung?



jupp mit akku-koffer unterm oberrohr, hinterm steuerrohr.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir eucht gut, bis auf dieses Akkugeschwür.


----------



## Tretprolet (31. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Januar 2012)

okey also würdest du nur ein paar teile verwenden und dir was neues/anderes zusammen schustern.

ich finds schick.
und glaube das bild ist einfach zu sehr überbelichtet und hat zu wenig kontrast.
von dem rad bei sonnenschein ein schönes bild und manch einen (mir auch) fallen die augen raus!


----------



## Tretprolet (31. Januar 2012)

upps hab gar nicht gecheckt dass es ein real existierendes Rad von einem User hier ist.
Hab meine harten Worte mal zurückgenommen


----------



## jay-bee (31. Januar 2012)

@rudi: ja, gehören leider unserem rad-laden. ja da gibts ordentlich haue!  aber ich fahre die ja nicht nur weil lightweight drauf steht, sondern weil die einfach die perfekten laufräder für cross sind --> schweine leicht und bocksteif  
ich seh das genau so wie a.nienie!

@crimson: das akkugeschwür sorgt aber für ungeahnten schaltkomfort und -präzision. außerdem hab die schaltung in der ganzen saison nicht nachstellen müssen... di2 ist einfach der oberhammer!

die zugverlegung musste ich übrigens durch den kanal im oberrohr machen um den akku aus dem schlamm am tretlager zu holen. das heißt, weil die anschlüsse zu groß für die öffnungen im rahme sind, leitungen kappen und oben zusammenlöten.

 das ergebnis ist ein absolut zug -und kabelfreier tretlagerbereich. alles was mit schaltung und bremsen zu tun hat, spielt sich schön dreck geschützt im oberrohr ab! 

meiner meinung nach die beste lösung die kabelverlegung der di2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Februar 2012)

die akkubox ist wohl an der stelle echt am besten.
im oder unter der unterrohrflaschenhalter befestigungsschraube ist sehr dreck emfindlich ...
intressant wär nur ein besseres bild von dem radel wiel ich glaub echt das wenn das grün besser raus kommt das es echt sehr gut aussieht!
und zum thema elektro-schaltung bin die mal auf der bikeexpo in muenchen auf einem trainer probegefahren kann nur sagen sehr sehr geil!
und thema sand, matsch, wasser, eis und anderen unrat in der zugaussenhülle ist schnee von gestern.


----------



## jay-bee (1. Februar 2012)

ja, sieht in wirklichkeit echt besser aus, auf dem foto ist halt das grün am vorderen teil des rahmens nicht gut zu erkennen.

so ist es! das ist echt das non plus ultra, was schmutzresistenz und ähnliches angeht!


----------



## C21 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal den Wert des Merida überschlagen und wäre wohl stumpf in Ohnmacht gefallen , wenn ich nicht schon sitzen täte 
Wirklich hübscher Crosser.
Schwarzes oder weißes Lenkerband wäre irgendwie stimmiger.
Welche Kettenblattgröße? 42?


----------



## jay-bee (7. Februar 2012)

wie gesagt in natura passt das lenkerband perfekt zum rahmen 

nee, das is ein 40er. 42er is schon heftig


----------



## kingofdirt (8. Februar 2012)

muss mich leider von meinem schicken crosser trennen:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-...ens-cyclocross-carbon-2012-54cm-fast-neu.html
vielleicht hat einer von euch Interesse?


----------



## ONE78 (8. Februar 2012)

welche teile braucht man denn für eine 1x10 di2?
sind die stis notwendig oder kann man das auch nur mit sprinter shiftern aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (18. Februar 2012)

Ridley...


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2012)

Aprilwetter


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2012)

BMC





white camouflage on ice


----------



## rodrad (20. Februar 2012)

Schweizer Gebirgsjägerrad?
Nein Scherz beiseite sehr schöne BMC- Kiste, aber verschwindet etwas in Hintergrund

Rod


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2012)

Mein SSP Crosser ist endlich fertig.


----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2012)

rodrad schrieb:


> Schweizer Gebirgsjägerrad?
> Nein Scherz beiseite sehr schöne BMC- Kiste, aber verschwindet etwas in Hintergrund
> 
> Rod


 
"Etwas"? Ich werd mal schauen das ich einen Hintergrund finde der das camouflage vollständig frißt.

Bis denn dann


----------



## kingofdirt (21. Februar 2012)

Mein Stevens carbon ist jetzt bei ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190643520787?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Vielleicht hat einer Interesse?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Mein SSP Crosser ist endlich fertig


falsches banner im hintergund  hey, wir sind im ibc.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Februar 2012)

muss mit auf die neue seite!
sehr schöne farbwahl!die gelben felgen sehn echt bombe aus in dem blauen rahmen mit den gelbfarbigen linien!
seht echt hammer aus!
und am genialsten ist die 91er oder 92er lx kurbel! sehr gut!



herrundmeister schrieb:


> Mein SSP Crosser ist endlich fertig.


----------



## müsing (21. Februar 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Mein SSP Crosser ist endlich fertig.



Wie kann man nur so was fahren?


Let's cross!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (21. Februar 2012)

müsing schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so was fahren?



Ich vermute: aufsteigen und treten.


----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich vermute: aufsteigen und treten.


Kippt das dann nicht nach hinten um?


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Februar 2012)

@SCOTT BoD: ist ne FC-M560

@müsing: Aufsteigen, ordentlich antreten und das Grinsen nicht mehr aus der Fresse bekommen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. Februar 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> @SCOTT BoD: ist ne FC-M560



war oder ist iene der schönsten vierkant kurbeln.
hab noch das passende schaltwerk dazu was aber an ssp kontraproduktiv ist


----------



## Medulla (22. Februar 2012)

ich will mein c14 hier nun auch endlich mal presentieren! vllt gefällts dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Februar 2012)

Das Kona ist, zumindest rein optisch, gar nich mein Fall..., das C14 ist da schon besser.


da steh ich doch eher auf sowas (nein, nicht meins...):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reganpringleshoots/6895360555/in/set-72157629367281845

und hier nochn haufen Detailbilder:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reganpringleshoots/sets/72157629367281845/with/6895368093/



.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Februar 2012)

moin,
@zwiebelII flickr begreif ich nicht so recht? - wie kann man da die bilder anklicken und vergrössern??

hier mal mein crosser crosser...
von heute bei der pinkel-pause (





orginal/gross





orginal/gross

grüsse pascal.


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Februar 2012)

Hola,

hier mein neues Van Dessel






Ampel


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2012)

yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (28. Februar 2012)

Starkes Teil, gerades OR und ein optisch sehr schöner Hinterbau


----------



## ONE78 (28. Februar 2012)

wow!
gleich noch eins? oder haste das wtf nicht mehr?


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Februar 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wow!
> gleich noch eins? oder haste das wtf nicht mehr?



Das WTF hatte nach der 2. Ausfahrt einen Riss an einer Rahmenverbindung. Die Reparatur ist eine Kleinigkeit. Ich hatte ein Foto vom Rahmen an Van Dessel geschickt. Da das WTF nicht mehr lieferbar war, stand zwei Wochen später dieses doppelt so teuere Rahmenset vor der Tür. Jetzt habe ich zwei Van Dessel und hoffe, dass der Crosser besser verarbeitet ist


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Februar 2012)

uhhaa, richtich lecker


----------



## mete (29. Februar 2012)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> hier mein neues Van Dessel
> 
> ...




Vergangenes Wochenende in Grünau eingeweiht, oder?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. Februar 2012)

@ampelhasser sehr sehr schönes van dessel die marke sagt mir mal überhaupt nix... aber denoch sehr schick!
vorallem farblcih sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

danke für euer Feedback! Van Dessel ist ein kleiner Hersteller aus den USA, auf den ich überhaupt nur aufmerksam geworden bin, da ich mich in diesen Rahmen verguckt habe. 

@mete: Ja, am Wochenende wurde das Rad auf der Schmöckwitz Runde eingeweiht.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. Februar 2012)

uh der grüne ist aber auch ein sehr geniales rahmen "design" gefällt ja mal sehr sehr!
corratec-style (;


----------



## Mottenberg (29. Februar 2012)

Weil es von der Vapor noch recht wenige Bilder gibt, poste ich auch hier mal etwas davon.





+++++++




+++++++




+++++++


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2012)

etwas gedeckt, aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mottenberg (1. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> etwas gedeckt, aber nicht schlecht.


Bei mehr Sonne gibts auch bessere Bilder. Wollte nur mal mit den Rocket Ron diesen wunderbaren Weg ausprobieren. Ca. 1 km mit den tiefen Spurrillen, teilweise etwas ansteigend in fast schon versumpfter Gegend, aber die Vapor kam gut durch


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. März 2012)

dasstevens ist sehr schick schön sclhicht und mattschwarz/grau mit rot gefällt mir eh immer sau gut! 
im übrigem sau - schön in der wildschwiensuhle ausgetobt?! hehe (;


----------



## Mottenberg (2. März 2012)

Jep, Stevens hat ein schönes Farbdesign - allerdings hat man da ja soweiso keine Auswahl wie etwa bei Quantec oder Poison ... Nix Sauen, das war ein Harvester u. des Jägers Lada!  
So ne Wildschweinsuhle ist glaube ich noch befahrbar. Wollte aber mal ne Böschung runter, wo die Sauen tatsächlich jeden Zentimeter der Grasnarbe umgegraben hatten: so ein dicker, fester Brocken neben dem anderen. Lenken ging gar nicht, nur so ein Rumgehoppele von Brocken zu Brocken - also absteigen ...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. März 2012)

diese baum-schuppser-profi-roboter-ketten-vehikel sind schon der wahnsinn was die aufwühlen!
ist bei uns/mir im wald genauso...
aber ne schalmmsuhle von den wildsäuen ist bei uns auch (durchfahrt möglcih) nur dort ist mir der geruch zu angenehm...
dan liebr havester-suhle mit diesel-duft (;



Mottenberg schrieb:


> Jep, Stevens hat ein schönes Farbdesign - allerdings hat man da ja soweiso keine Auswahl wie etwa bei Quantec oder Poison ... Nix Sauen, das war ein Harvester u. des Jägers Lada!
> So ne Wildschweinsuhle ist glaube ich noch befahrbar. Wollte aber mal ne Böschung runter, wo die Sauen tatsächlich jeden Zentimeter der Grasnarbe umgegraben hatten: so ein dicker, fester Brocken neben dem anderen. Lenken ging gar nicht, nur so ein Rumgehoppele von Brocken zu Brocken - also absteigen ...


----------



## maroni (3. März 2012)

ist nicht wirklich mein ernst.
spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und alles blieb heil. nur bin ich hier im sand stecken geblieben


----------



## Mottenberg (3. März 2012)

Schöner Renner! Ob die Alu - u. Carbon- Dinger von heute auch mal so lange halten  
Frage mich immer, wie der Wolfshohl u. die anderen Cracks von damals mit den Unterrohrschalthebeln durchs Gelände brettern konnten: Hand von Lenker u. mit viel Gefühl schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_p (11. März 2012)

scott addict cx:





(handyfoto) erster ausritt 2012 mit dem neuen radl  

ich habe es mir mit v-brake, cosmics und 50er-blatt als asphalt/waldautobahn-renner (70/30) zusammengestellt. wettkämpfe, sand und matsch werde ich nicht fahren, von daher kommen wohl noch andere reifen als die standardmässigen rocket-ron's drauf.

erster eindruck ist schonmal, dass ansprechverhalten und bremsleistung der TRP 8.4 auf den aluflanken der cosmics erfreulicherweise meinem felgengebremsten MTB wenig nachsteht.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. März 2012)

das scott ist der hammer!
als tipp für deine reifen wahl: schwalbe - sammy slick (rollt sehr gut aus asphalt, sehr leicht, und gut bei mittleren geländegang)

hier mal meiner von gestern (das ja ne gallerie ist (; )
jetz wieder mit nabendynamo (einfach stressfreier wie helmlampe oder akkufunzel am lenker (vorallem wenn der akku bei akuter kälte schnell schwächelt))




ist zwar wieder schwerer geworden durch den kraftwerk aber - egal! ((;

grüsse pascal


----------



## dafrog (14. März 2012)

vorn: Gazelle - CrossTrophy


----------



## peh (14. März 2012)

dafrog schrieb:


> Gazelle


Schönes Rad in einer schönen Stadt/Region!


----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2012)

Gestern bekommen, heute die erste Runde gedreht. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mich im Gelände unsicherer fühlen würde durch die ungewohnte Sitz-/Griffposition, aber ich habe mich sofort wohlgefühlt.
Das Rad soll im Laufe der Zeit als Tourenrad aufgebaut werden, es kommen also noch Gepäckträger, ein Brooks-Sattel und so weiter.

Kennt jemand vielleicht die max. Reifenbreite, die in den Rahmen/die Gabel passt?


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2012)

ich tippe auf max. 42er (meine der händler meinte das mal)
bei meinem dew ist der smart sam in 42 schon knapp und der hat einen 135mm hinterbau + längere kettenstreben.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kooni81 (17. März 2012)

Heute bei ner Runde durchs Ostallgäuer Voralpenland:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081579]
	
[/URL]

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das scott ist der hammer!
> als tipp für deine reifen wahl: schwalbe - sammy slick (rollt sehr gut aus asphalt, sehr leicht, und gut bei mittleren geländegang)
> 
> hier mal meiner von gestern (das ja ne gallerie ist (; )
> ...



Galerie ja, für schöne Räder. Aber sicher nicht für solche Geschwüre wie das da. 

Das blaue Gazelle passt hier perfekt rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (18. März 2012)

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, den Rahmen zu verkaufen. 5 Jahre alt ... da kommt nicht mehr viel rüber. Die Originalgabel (Python) kann ich nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens fahren. Dachte immer Carbon "ermüdet" nicht, aber die ist mittlerweile so weich, dass spontane Bremsmanöver im öffentlichen Straßenraum nahe an ein Himmelfahrtskommando kommen. Deshalb ein Neuaufbau, allerdings mit fast allen Teilen aus der "Sammlung".

 ... jetzt stehen schon 3 Crosser herum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Richtig, richtig schön!


----------



## mete (19. März 2012)

OCCP


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2012)

Sehr schön, Mete !! 
Hast du jetzt 2 OCCPs´ oder musste der andere Rahmen mit dem Carbonhinterbau gehen?


----------



## mete (20. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 2 OCCPs´ oder musste der andere Rahmen mit dem Carbonhinterbau gehen?



Das andere habe ich nach wie vor als Winterrad.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. März 2012)

@mete sehr sehr schöner crosser!
die rahmen farbe ist sehr genial!
sehr hüpsches radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. März 2012)

Scott_BoD: 

Wie hast du das mit den Maguras gelöst? Sind die Rennradgriffe nur noch zum Schalten da und die Bremse wird quasi über "Zusatzbremshebel" betrieben?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. März 2012)

moin fabeymer,
hier der thread zu dem ganzen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543364&highlight=hs33
und hier mein album mit dem ganzen "aufbau bilder"
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43048
im "zusammenbastel-thread" sollte alles erklärt sein?
und die bilder im album sollten auch "selbst erklärend" sein.
falls du noch fragen hast kanns mit gerne private nachricht tippen 
grüsse pascal.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Scott_BoD:
> 
> Wie hast du das mit den Maguras gelöst? Sind die Rennradgriffe nur noch zum Schalten da und die Bremse wird quasi über "Zusatzbremshebel" betrieben?


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2012)

mete schrieb:


> OCCP



herr mete, sie machen mir angst ....


----------



## ONE78 (22. März 2012)

wegen annähernder perfektion?


----------



## mete (22. März 2012)

Ich kann auch buntiger ...leider mit Fahrer


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> moin fabeymer,
> hier der thread zu dem ganzen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543364&highlight=hs33
> und hier mein album mit dem ganzen "aufbau bilder"
> ...




Vielen Dank, wirklich tolle Arbeit! 
Hatte gar nicht an die Möglichkeit gedacht, die Magura-Hebel mit den STIs zu bedienen. Sieht optisch sauber und technisch ausgereift aus!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ich kann auch buntiger ...leider mit Fahrer


super Bild Mete


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2012)

RM SOLO CRX:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. März 2012)

uh sehr feines rocky!farbe gefällt!
der kleine rahmen sieht fast aus wie ein mtb-rahmen  hehe.


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2012)

schönes RM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (28. März 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> RM SOLO CRX:


 
Dann will ich mal nicht länger zögern  Ich bin kein Crosser, aber war es irgendwann Leid, nur auf Asphalt zu fahren und für viele Touren ist das Fully nix, also mußte noch ein Rad her. Dieser Faden begeistert mich schon lange und hat die Idee am Leben erhalten







Crosser mit Rettungsring, die Übersetzung meinen Möglichkeiten und dem Gelände hier angepasst

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
Thomas

Mein erster Beitrag hier, das Foto einstellen war ein act, sag ich Euch


----------



## _stalker_ (29. März 2012)

Obwohl es dein zweiter Eintrag war: Willkommen und Glückwunsch zum schicken und funktionellen Zweirad!


----------



## evilrogi (29. März 2012)

Guten Morgen

So, hier mal ein Foto meines umgebauten Nox-Crossers. Diesen Winter hat er einen Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen (BB-7) ertragen müssen. Dies vor allem deshalb, weil ich dieses polyvalente Fahrrad zum Ziehen eines Kinderanhängers benutze. Da waren mir die Campy-Mini-V-Brakes einfach zu schwachbrüstig. Bremsen funktionieren sehr gut, auch solo viel angenehmer! Sorry für die schlechte Qualit des Fotos, mache dann noch was in freier Wildbahn!





Deshalb zu verkaufen.

Gabel Kinesis Crosslight Carbon
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-...osslight-pro-carbon-gabel-fuer-crossbike.html

und Laufradsatz Roval Pavé
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/laufrad/p39453-radsatz-roval-classique-pav-e9.html

Gruss Roger


----------



## Hobb (31. März 2012)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin kein Crosser, aber war es irgendwann Leid, nur auf Asphalt zu fahren und für viele Touren ist das Fully nix [...]



Den Satz müßtest Du umstellen damit er paßt. Z.B.:

Weil ein Fully für lange Touren nix ist und ich es irgendwann leid war nur auf Asphalt zu fahren bin ich zum Crosser geworden.

Grüße aus


----------



## Oktoberkind (31. März 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Den Satz müßtest Du umstellen damit er paßt. Z.B.:
> 
> Weil ein Fully für lange Touren nix ist und ich es irgendwann leid war nur auf Asphalt zu fahren bin ich zum Crosser geworden.


 
Ist ja nett, danke für den Hinweis! 

Nur weil ich mir endlich einen Crosser gekauft habe, bin ich noch lange kein Crosser! Einfach ein älterer Herr, der sich gerne auf dem Rad bewegt und je nach Gelegenheit das eine oder das andere Rad aus dem Keller holt.

Schönes Foto ist das, in Deiner Gegend hätte ich mir den Umbau der Übersetzung schenken können!


----------



## Catsoft (31. März 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> RM SOLO CRX:



Du magst es mit mir machen


----------



## MaceoP (12. April 2012)

Mein neuer (Januar 2012) Crosser. KOCMO Cross Disc / Campa Record/ Chorus 11s. NIE WIEDER WAS ANDERES! Ist mein 4. Crosser und mit Abstand das beste Rad!
Die Vorbehalte gegen Scheibenbremsen kann ich nicht verstehen. Endlich genügend Bremskraft, wenn sie mal gebraucht wird...

Jetzt müßte nur noch der Link zum Bild funktionieren  :-(







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099509


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. April 2012)

MaceoP schrieb:


> Jetzt müßte nur noch der Link zum Bild funktionieren  :-(
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099509



bitteschön,

aber mach doch bitte mal ein schönes bild, man kann ja vor lauter Mensch das Rad kaum erkennen...


----------



## Oktoberkind (12. April 2012)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> aber mach doch bitte mal ein schönes bild, man kann ja vor lauter Mensch das Rad kaum erkennen...



ist doch ein hübscher Junge auf dem Rad, aber stimmt schon, etwas von dem Rad sehen wäre auch nett 

Wie geht den Campa und Disc? Welche Nabe, welche Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaceoP (12. April 2012)

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit nachholen! Vielen Dank...

Fahre einen TUNE LRS mit KING und KONG Nabe mit Campa Rotor - so einfach ist das 

Bremse AVID BB7 Road - bremst einwandfrei mit NOKON Zügen. Die Trickstuff-Converter-Lösung schien mir optisch nicht so schön und wäre ca. 1.000 EUR all-in teurer gewesen 

In typischem Crossgelände bin ich mit meiner Kombination aber noch nie an meine Grenzen gestoßen - was die Bremsleistung betrifft...

Zumal wenn man von der Canti kommt ist die Bremsleistung sowieso top.

Campa Record/ Corus 11s geht übrigens fantastisch im Gelände...

Was habe ich denn mit dem Bild falsch gemacht?


----------



## Oktoberkind (12. April 2012)

MaceoP schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn mit dem Bild falsch gemacht?



das linke Bein unten in der Linkskurve 

Spaß beiseite, das Bild ist ok und ich wäre froh ich hätte so eins von mir, aber hier sind einige scharf drauf Dein _*Rad*_ zu sehen, ganz konventionell, Großaufnahme, von rechts usw.


----------



## MaceoP (12. April 2012)

Ich mache gleich mal Bilder - aber was habe ich bei der Verlinkung falsch gemacht - habe den Button "Grafik einfügen" benutzt - hat aber nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Hobb (12. April 2012)

moin,
unter Deinem hochgeladenen Bild gibt es rechts u.a. "Einbetten mit bbc oder html", draufklicken, BBC-Bildgröße mittel anklicken und gutenbergen und in Deinen Post einfügen >string< + >c<


----------



## MaceoP (12. April 2012)

Nächster Versuch:










und...


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2012)

das ist ein schönes rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (12. April 2012)

yeah!


----------



## Stahlwade (13. April 2012)




----------



## nafetsgurk (13. April 2012)

das x-fire find ich richtig geil, trotzdem ein bild vom ollen crossbow von der heutigen ausfahrt -* freitag der dreizehnte*...


----------



## Hobb (13. April 2012)

Hi,
das X-fire mag ja sehr schön sein und die Kombination der beider Räder auch aber wenn die in der dunklen Ecke eines Zimmers vor such hinschmachten ... nee 

Lieber das Rad draußen irgenwo scheinbar achtlos angelehnt und irgendwas crossermäßiges im Focus, z.B. ein trail oder so ..

... ach ja guck, genau so 

Draußen, das gehört, für mich, irgendwie immer dazu, zur Schönheit dieser Radgattung.

yepp, justmy5cents


----------



## chris.xt (14. April 2012)

Leider nur ein überstrahltes Handyfoto meines neuen Rose Crossers.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. April 2012)

mor*gähn*,

hobb dein grünes drössiger ist fein... die "britisch-racing-grün" farbe taugt mir enorm! 

chris.xt dein rose ist auch schön - viele finden ja die ROSE aufschrift bissl eigen... mir gefällts hat was von strichcode wie an der supermarktkasse (; - der rahmen wirkt aber für die sitzrohrlänge enorm kurz?
wasn das für höhe? 58er oder gar 60er... aber nur 550er oberrohr oder max 560 oder?

ach im übrigem ich hab bei meinem crosser hinten wieder den sammy-slick drauf gezogen... hmn und jetz wirds wohl doch wieder regnen und matschig...
bin vorgestern schon paar mal durch gedreht (nicht nur mit dem reifen (; ...)

grüsse p.


----------



## chris.xt (15. April 2012)

Rose hatte früher ja (baugleiche) Ridley Rahmen. Inzwischen lässt man eigene Rahmen bauen, hat die Geometrie aber 1:1 beibehalten.

Mein 58er hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 545, was mir sehr gut passt. Optisch ist der Rahmen mit toll verschliffenen Schweißnähten echt schick. Gibt es interessanterweise aber nur bei der weiß lackierten Variante. Beim eloxierten Rahmen bleiben die Schweißnähte unverputzt.

Einziger Negativpunkt ist der etwas breite Hinterbau. Mir fehlt hier zwar ein Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen, aber ich streife bei 44er Schuhen mit der Ferse ab und an mal an den Streben (deshalb auch das schwarze Klebeband auf dem Foto...).

Sodele, jetzt aber weiter F1 gucken...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> mor*gähn*,
> 
> hobb dein grünes drössiger ist fein... die "britisch-racing-grün" farbe taugt mir enorm!
> 
> [...]grüsse p.


 
moin,
Danke, geb ich weiter. Moosgrün matt sieht aber auf vielen Fotos auch ganz komisch aus.  

So war das auch schon aufgebaut.


----------



## peh (15. April 2012)

chris.xt schrieb:


> Einziger Negativpunkt ist der etwas breite Hinterbau. Mir fehlt hier zwar ein Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen, aber ich streife bei 44er Schuhen mit der Ferse ab und an mal an den Streben (deshalb auch das schwarze Klebeband auf dem Foto...).


Das scheint mir weniger ein Rahmen-, eher ein Aufbauproblem. Ich habe ein Ridley Crosswind, 58 c-t (also Ridleys RH 54), meine Radschuhgröße ist 44. Ich fahre Eggbeater und mir kamen die Kettenstreben noch nie in die Quere. Vielleicht drehe ich den Fuß auch leicht nach außen oder Du nach innen? Ich werde mal drauf achten, glaube aber, dass die Füße nicht verdreht sind.

Auch beträgt die Einbaubreite doch immer 135mm, und ungewöhnlich kurz oder dick sind die Kettenstreben nicht.


----------



## chris.xt (15. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Auch beträgt die Einbaubreite doch immer 135mm, und ungewöhnlich kurz oder dick sind die Kettenstreben nicht.



Jein... bei den meisten Rahmen ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme außen an der Sitzstrebe angebracht, beim Rose hingegen im "Dreieck". Um das zu realisieren ist ein recht großes CNC-Teil eingeschweißt, was über seine gesamte Länge gerade verläuft. D.h. die Einbaubreite von 135 liegt nicht erst an der Hinterachse, sondern gute 10cm früher an.

Wie das bei anderen Rahmen ausschaut habe ich noch nicht nachgemessen. Mein Zweitrad hat zwar auch so ein eingeschweißtes CNC-Teil, aber mit 3-fach Kurbel 'nen größeren Q-Faktor, 'nen längeren Hinterbau und somit massig Platz.

Bei Rose sind mit Look Quartz Pedalen und gerade montierten Cleats auch noch ein paar mm Luft drin, aber ab und an verdreht sich der Fuß halt etwas (Look läßt +/- 3° zu) und im Worst Case schleift es halt kurz. Ist auch nicht die eigentliche Ferse, sondern die dickste Stelle des Schuhs (Polsterung am Knöchel).

Der Rahmen fährt sich wirklich tadellos, aber die Hinterbaugeschichte ist mal Spitz auf Knopf gebaut. Evtl. werde ich da mal mit 2mm Unterlegscheiben zwischen Pedal und Kurbel etwas mehr Luft rausholen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (15. April 2012)

chris.xt schrieb:


> Jein... bei den meisten Rahmen ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme außen an der Sitzstrebe angebracht


Sorry, ich hätte mir das Foto noch mal anschauen sollen. Scheibenbremse geht beim klassischen Ridley freilich nicht. Insofern sind die Rahmen nicht vergleichbar - und Du hast die Quelle Deines Problems erkannt


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. April 2012)

@hobb dan gebs mal weiter (;

@chris.xt
das mit dem nur beim weissen rahmen verschliffenen nähten könnte man damit erklären weil er bepulvert wird.
da muss man nicht so ordentlcih verschleifen und verputzen wie beim eloxieren beim eloxieren sieht man jede delle, macke oder unschöne stelle.
die oberrohrlänge erscheint mir trotzdem bissl kurz?also mir wärs zu kurz...
lieber längeres oberrohr und kuerzerer vorbau - aber geschmack ist ja da immer unterschiedlich.
genauso wie beim tv gucken...
ich hab kein f1 geguckt sondern um 15uhr eurosport und die doping brüder auf den rennern zu geguckt und dabei paar km auf der rolle abgespult - scheiss regen wetter... ):


----------



## chris.xt (15. April 2012)

Hi Pascal,

glaub bei dem verputzen / verschleifen der Schweißnähte hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Bei dem eloxierten Rahmen werden die Schweißnähte schon geglättet - wie es halt bei vielen Rahmen Standard ist.

Der weiß lackierte Rahmen hat hier aber dermaßen fließende Übergänge, dass Du im ersten Moment nicht an geschweißte Alurohre, sondern an Carbon denkst.

Hier mal 2 Bilder von der Rose Seite:

[IMGl]http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/pro_dx_cross_01_2012_galerie3.jpg[/IMGl]






Ich hab das Rad ja hier stehen und was die Schweißnähte angeht: du siehst nichts, du fühlst nichts... Sowas ähnliches hatte ich mal beim tschechischen Duratec Rebel gesehen, aber der Rose topt das wirklich noch. Vielleicht ist das nicht nur verschliffen sondern auch gespachtelt oder sonstwie modelliert?! 

Sodele, genug der Lobhudelei. Bzgl. Geschmack hast Du natürlich Recht, wobei mein Körperbau (mehr Bein als Oberkörper = Sitzzwerg) wirklich sehr gut mit dem Rahmen harmoniert.

Btw, weiß hier jemand ob die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28159_Keo-2-Max---Keo-Blade-CroMo-Q-Faktor-Scheiben-.html auch mit den Look Quartz Pedalen funzen?

Chris


----------



## SCOTT BoD (16. April 2012)

die werden nicht verschliffen sondern mit einer breiten decknaht verlaufen gelassen und dan nur minimal nach geschliffen...
also quasi eine art verspachteln nur mit dem schweissgerät (und minimla schleiferei)


----------



## MaceoP (17. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch zunächst ganz kurz über ein ROSE Crossrad nachgedacht. Der Nachteil beim Rose-Rad ist einfach auch das wahnwitzige Gewicht, die sind mit über 9 kg angegeben! Das ist irgendwie nicht zeitgemäß und kann auch durch den günstigen Preis nicht wettgemacht werden. Da könnte ich ja gleich 29er oder MTB fahren ;-)
Habe (auch wegen der räumlichen Nähe) immer Red Bull Räder gefahren, die wirklich top waren, früher auch einen Red Bull (Ridley) Crosser - aktuell noch Carbon X-Lite und Pro SL als Winterrennrad - aber ein ROSE Rad kommt mir nicht ins Haus - designmäßig geht das für mich gar nicht.


----------



## peh (17. April 2012)

MaceoP schrieb:


> designmäßig geht das für mich gar nicht.


Bei mir ginge Red Bull gar nicht. Das wäre mindestens doppelt so peinlich, wie ein Club Mate-Rad, und schon  ein Club Mate-Rad ist bekanntlich derart peinlich, dass es keins gibt.

Neun Kilo überbietet mein Ridley Crosswind übrigens auch mühelos, ohne Scheibenbremsen. Wahnwitzig ist daran nichts.


----------



## MaceoP (17. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Neun Kilo überbietet mein Ridley Crosswind übrigens auch mühelos, ohne Scheibenbremsen. Wahnwitzig ist daran nichts.



Ich bin damals auch nur auf Red Bull gekommen, weil ich den damaligen Produktmanager gut kenne (damit wurde es preislich unschlagbar) und Rose nur 30km entfernt ist. 

Ich finde durchaus, daß Gewicht beim Cross relevant ist - ein leichtes Rad fährt sich einfach agiler, beschleunigt schneller und läßt sich leichter tragen. Und da macht sich ein Kilo schon ziemlich bemerkbar. Mein Rad wiegt ohne wahnwitzigen Leichtbau mit Scheibenbremsen etwa 8,4 kg - das ganze Ding ist so agil, daß man das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht kriegt - und ich fahre immerhin seit 22 Jahren MTB, Cross und Rennrad...
(Natürlich muß auch das Gesamtpaket stimmen)


----------



## peh (17. April 2012)

MaceoP schrieb:


> ich fahre immerhin seit 22 Jahren MTB, Cross und Rennrad...


Aber dann weißt Du ja, dass man vor 20 Jahren mit leichten zehn Kilo genauso gut unterwegs war wie heute mit leichten sieben Kilo.

Klar macht jedes Kilo etwas aus. Aber die Treppen der Fußgängerunterführung nehme ich mit dem starrgängigen 13-Kilo-Stahlross nicht schlechter als mit dem Neun-Kilo-Feldhasen.

Griffige Reifen, Pedale, in die ich gut komme und gut wieder raus, passender Lenker, passender Sattel, passende Geometrie: Bei keiner Komponente würde ich dem Gewicht den Vorzug vor der Funktionalität geben. Vom Gewicht her sind aktuelle Komponenten immer im grünen Bereich, finde ich. Und wer mit 90 Kilo ein sechs Kilo Rad fährt, weiß eh, wo das Einsparpotential wirklich liegt.


----------



## MaceoP (17. April 2012)

Vor 20 Jahren habe ich selbst noch 10kg weniger gewogen 
Und da bin ich noch Ritchey gefahren - damit fliegt man eh 

Die Zeiten ändern sich halt, das Material von vor 20 Jahren will niemand wirklich zurück - höchstens aus nostalgischen Gründen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2012)

wenn ich aus dem mehrgewicht folgern kann, dass der bock hält - bingo!
ich finde die übergange am weissen rose rahmen ansprechend. die decals hingegen gefallen mir nicht.. so what.


----------



## MaceoP (17. April 2012)

Ja, letztlich alles Geschmackssache - und Haltbarkeit + niedriges Gewicht heißt meistens immer noch hoher Preis

Beim KOCMO hält es sich in erträglichen Grenzen - daher meine Begeisterung...


----------



## F4B1 (17. April 2012)

Über 10kg wiegt es. Wenn man aber meine 106kg+plus Klamotten dazu nimmt: 1kg wäre noch nicht mal ein Prozent weniger, also: Egal!


----------



## chris.xt (17. April 2012)

@SCOTT BoD
Danke für die Infos, hab mal wieder was gelernt. 

@MaceoP
Design ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache, ich finde es einfach schlicht und schick.  Vor ein paar Jahren hat mich dafür der "Red Bull" Schriftzug vom Kauf bei Rose abgeschreckt.

Beim Gewicht solltest Du aber nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Das Rose Cross RS (mit Cantis) wiegt 8,6 kg in Alu und 7,8 kg in Carbon. Das DX (mit Scheibenbremsen) liegt bei 9,3 kg. Das Mehrgewicht ergibt sich hier durch die Bremse und die dafür notwendigen, stabileren Laufräder.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern gibt Rose das Gewicht dabei nicht für die kleinste Rahmengröße, sondern fürs "Mittelding", in diesem Fall 58cm an.

Ich könnte jetzt spontan nicht sagen, welche Räder in annähernd gleicher Preiskategorie unter diesem Gewicht liegen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (17. April 2012)

das grüne vortrieb gefällt! 
und über gewicht will ich gar nicht reden...
mein crosser ist weit weit weg von 9kilo...


----------



## F4B1 (17. April 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das grüne vortrieb gefällt!


Jo, dafür, dass das Teil ein fahrender Teilespender ist.

Will mir ja noch in zwei Jahren oder so einen Discrahmen bauen lassen. Alles was auf den Markt ist passt entweder nicht oder entspricht absolut nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Ok, oder ist so teuer, dass ich mir genau so gut was bauen lassen kann. Fehlt nach den letzten Maßrahmen nur momentan das nötige Kleingeld.

Naja, spätestens am Wochenende kommt erstmal der CX70 Umwerfer dran (liegt schon hier, brauch nur noch Sram Kettenschlösser und n neuen Schaltzug), dann bin ich soweit erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2012)

mein erster crosser, mittlerweile restauriert und bei einem guten freund



dazwischen gab es noch ein kona jake the snake aus alu
zur zeit treibt sich sowas bei mir rum 



und neuerdings noch ein surly cross check für den alltag


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mein erster crosser, mittlerweile restauriert und bei einem guten freund



Ein Traum


----------



## sb-lümmel (22. April 2012)

Aaaah...die geilen Wellenspeichen!! Die hatte ich auch mal...neben ner geilen Optik sollten sie sogar "dämpfen"...


----------



## Oktoberkind (22. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


>


 
wunderschön


----------



## Nafets190 (26. April 2012)

Frame swap done





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## spinner69 (29. April 2012)

Sattel und Vorbau gegen etwas filigraneres getauscht. Wenn ich denke, dass ich den Rahmen fast verscherbelt hätte


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Hier nochmal mein Rocky Mountain Solo CXR, mit neuer Gabel (ein Traum):









Gruß
Manni


----------



## realbiker (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2012)

2 mal geile orangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (3. Mai 2012)

Sehen gut aus...


----------



## sb-lümmel (3. Mai 2012)

Und demnächst mal ne Proberunde!


----------



## ibislover (3. Mai 2012)

was ist das für ein rahmen?


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2012)

sieht dem on one dirty disco ähnlich, aber der hat keine innen verlegten züge...


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte auch auf den ersten Blick an On One. Jedenfalls lecker Rad!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2012)

Irre geiles Teil!


----------



## sb-lümmel (3. Mai 2012)

Danke!
Ist ein BEVATO Rahmen ohne Decals (http://bevato.com.tw/frame-bvc-7009-set.htm)....hab ich bei Dietmars Bikeshop (dbikes.ch) bestellt....
Gruß
eric


----------



## Oktoberkind (3. Mai 2012)

_farblich_ gefallen mir die Orangen besser! Dennoch: schönes Rad!


----------



## Kittie (3. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar kein "echter" Crosser aber:





Surly LHT - schön schwer  aber geile Geo. Und wenn ich noch die 47er Reifen rein bekomme - Perfekt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2012)

mächtig langes steuerrohr. sieht auf jeden fall gut aus.


----------



## shutupandride (3. Mai 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Ein Traum





Oktoberkind schrieb:


> wunderschön


Danke Euch!

_________________

... und Surly´s finde ich immer sexy


----------



## Oktoberkind (3. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... und Surly´s finde ich immer sexy


 
Und die Beine hinter dem surly erst


----------



## swe68 (13. Mai 2012)

lauter schöne Räder. Ich will jetzt auch mal.





Ich liebe dieses Rad.


----------



## spinner69 (13. Mai 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> lauter schöne Räder. Ich will jetzt auch mal.
> ...
> 
> Ich liebe dieses Rad.



 hast auch allen Grund dazu, GZ


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Mai 2012)

moin,
stalker dein matt-schwarzer crosser ist einfahc nur sehr sehr schön - a traum! 
die beiden orangenen sind auch sehr fein vorallem der singelspeeder sieht gut aus so richtig wie ein "baustellenfahrzeug" des aber auch benutzt wird! - so gefällts!
und das stevens ist auch sehr hüpsch vom farblcihen und auch allg.
der karbon crosser ist auch sher gelungen sicher ein mords heizkörper! was wiegt das gute stück?
und das surly mid dem langem steuerrohr find ich auhc gut!grad wenn man (so wie ich) den lenker lieber bissl weiter oben hat.
gr k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (14. Mai 2012)

Der orangefarbene hat es mir auch angetan...
Mein Stevens-Carbon-CX wiegt etwas über 8 kg, schätze ich. Er hat inzwischen die anderen Räder verdrängt... Mein RR (war schwerer) ist verkauft, mein MTB wird verkauft. Lediglich mein alter Crosser ist als Arbeits- und Einkaufsfahrzeug noch geduldet


----------



## Kittie (16. Mai 2012)

Ich danke auch erst mal für die Kommentare zum Surly. Da ich es eher als "Allzweck-Rad" und für längere Touren benutze kommt mir das längere Steuerrohr sehr gelegen. So ist es auch möglich, am unteren Ende des Lenkers mal einige Kilometer zu machen, ohne das einem gleich der Rücken bricht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Mai 2012)

Das Rad wurde im Lauf des vergangenen Jahres Schritt für Schritt umgebaut/angepasst...
Die Spacer sind meinem Rücken geschuldet, ein Maßrahmen hätte bei mir ein längeres Steuerrohr. Deshalb auch die schwarze Surly Gabel (Schaftlänge) und nicht mehr die passende grüne Originalgabel. 
Übersetzung vorne 46/36 und hinten 12-27. 
Ganz witzig finde ich die alte Syncros Stütze, die nach kurzem Aufpolieren wieder schön glänzt! Ansonsten XTR Kurbel und Cantis, Ultegra Schaltwerk und -umwerfer, DT 240s/DT RR 1.1 (vielen Dank an shutupandride) und King Cages aus Stahl... 
Den Canti Gegenhalter hab ich selbst geschnitzt, der sorgt erstaunlicherweise für absolut stotterfreies Bremsen. 






Sonst wäre noch der Gegenhalter für die HR-Bremse zu erwähnen, den ich beim Eldorado in Kulmbach (Danke!) gefunden habe und der bleischwere aber schöne Campagnolo Schnellspanner am VR.


----------



## Kittie (16. Mai 2012)

Da ist es wieder   

Schön, das du ein Bild gemacht hast. So ohne das ganze Neumodische Zeug´s schaut es aus, als ob sich Herr Wolfshohl persönlich um den Aufbau gekümmert hätte  Hast aber echt viel geändert.
Schön geworden! 

Und die Gabel sei dir verziehen - die grüne hat doch sehr gestottert.
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich das Bild vor dem Umbau noch dran hänge


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2012)

bei dem nick habe ich auf dem rahmen jetzt jehowa vermutet.
kommt gut das rad.


----------



## Kittie (16. Mai 2012)

Ach wat soll´s. Ich mach´s einfach 

DIE BASIS:


----------



## nafetsgurk (17. Mai 2012)

2 x ridley...


----------



## argh (18. Mai 2012)

Das folgende Rad ist kein echter Krosser- aber eine echte Alltagsimmerundüberallspaßgranate: mein Salsa Fargo.

Bitteschön:


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2012)

an sich: geiles rad.
die optik istetwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem schmächtigen gummi.
wie fährt es sich? schon mal mit dem pedal aufgesetzt?
hatte auch überlegt, einen satz 35er pellen für ein paar cx rennen zu montieren.


----------



## argh (18. Mai 2012)

Aufgesetzt bin ich mit dem Pedal noch nie. Es fährt über Forst- und Feldwege sowie im Stadtverkehr ganz ausgezeichnet:

Gefühlsecht. 

Hinten ist mittlerweile aber auch wieder ein Grifo drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2012)

Heute morgen unterwegs gewesen mit meinem CycloCrosser:






Kleine Fotostrecke in meinem Tour-Tagebuch: Klick


----------



## nafetsgurk (23. Mai 2012)

sehr schön gemacht in deinem tourtagebuch + das isotonische getränk - da bekommt man richtig durst...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2012)

Danke! Der Kühlschrank steht direkt rechts in der Bike-Werkstatt. Ist also obligatorisch bei mir nach der Tour.


----------



## Dagon (27. Mai 2012)

Lange schon wollte ich einen Crosser haben, aber bislang hab ich nie einen gekauft. Spätestens letzten Winter hat mich der Virus aber doch endgültig gepackt, als ich an einer lokalen just-for-fun Cross-Rennserie (mit dem MTB) teilgenommen habe. Da zudem mein Jekyll als Spaß-Velo ziemlich arbeitslos geworden war, musste stattdessen was neues her. Die Wahl viel nicht schwer.

Laufräder und Pedale sind noch nicht final. Der 120er Vorbau wird wohl auch noch einem 110er weichen müssen und 1 cm tiefer kommen. Vielleicht werde ich auch komplett weißes Lenkerband wickeln, wenn ich mich entschieden habe, was ich mit dem Syntace Racelite 2 Carbon Lenker mache. Er ist zwar ein 44er, aber effektiv nur 42 cm breit und damit 2 cm schmaler, als mein 44er Ergonova am Renner. So ganz passt mir das noch nicht. Ansonsten bin ich sehr begeistert. Das SuperX geht auf allen Untergründen mächtig vorwärts, ist komfortabel und lässt sich sehr präzise steuern.


----------



## swe68 (27. Mai 2012)

@jmr-biking
schönes Bike, schöner Bericht.


----------



## chris.xt (28. Mai 2012)

Sodele, mal ein Foto vom ROSE beim Pfingstausflug...






Schön war's


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. Mai 2012)

@jmr-biking dein spezi ist sehr schick bins mal von nem kumpel probe gerollt fährt sich ehct geschmeidig - dein bericht ist auch echt gut!

@dagon dein c'dale ist sehr schick ... ich liebäugel ja schon ewig mit nem canny-crosser... nur mein nächster sollte dan zumindest kompatibel zu disc sein mal abwarten denke das da bald was von c'dale kommen wird 2013 vll (

@chris.xt
schönes rose wär mir aber zu weiss.
einmal hinterrad ausbauen und wieder einbauen und ggf. kette schmieren und alles ist - naja - schmuddelig... (;
aber so am bäumla gelehnt siehts vernünftig und schikc aus.


----------



## Hobb (28. Mai 2012)

Das wird bestimmt mal meine neue Postadresse: Am Querfeldeinweg, ganz hinten.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2012)

*@ swe68 und SCOTT BoD:* Danke! Ich habe mir das Speci eigentlich nur zum Aufbau meiner Grundlage nach meiner Knie-OP gebraucht gekauft. 
Es kam mit einem Flatbar,V-Brakes und Straßenreifen. Hab`s dann wieder zu einem Crosser umgebaut. 
Mittlerweile macht mir das Crossen aber auch viel Spaß. Deshalb bleibt es erst mal in meinem Fuhrpark. 
Ich muss nur mal ne etwas leichtere Übersetzung dranbauen. Die Straßenübersetzung taugt nicht viel für steile Anstiege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (30. Mai 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> ...



Edlich mal wieder ein echter Renn-Crosser  Gefällt!

Fahre auf meinen Crossern den Ergonova in 44cm. Wenn Du damit an Deinem Renner gut klar kommst, ist der im Cross perfekt


----------



## Dagon (30. Mai 2012)

Der 44er Ergonova ist schon ein genialer Lenker. Im Unterlenker oder an den Schaltgriffen gepackt ist der Syntace Raceliite 2 Carbon auch gut, aber die Kröpfung des Oberlenkers passt mir nicht so und er ist in Oberlenkerhaltung zu schmal (aber da greife ich nur selten).


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Mai 2012)

ein sowas von schönes radl!
und vorallem sehr schön in szene gesetzt - echt gutes foto - aber vorallem das rad


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier so rein passt.
Mein Alltagsrad und Langstreckenrad für lange Touren im leichten Gelände. Da ab und an auch ein Gepäckträger rankommt, sind 28" mit schmalen Reifen für mich Tabu. Wenn es nicht reinpasst lösch ich es wieder. Die BB7 ist einfach Klasse. Kein Vergleich zu Cantis oder Mini-V.


----------



## Kittie (4. Juni 2012)

MonsterCrosser (auch 26") gehen immer. Gibt eh viel zu wenige davon.
Mut zur Farbe


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2012)

ai, passt doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Juni 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> meins (passt so gut zum bild darüber, da gleiche Basis):



Sehr schön!
Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? Kriegt man da 42er Reifen rein?
Sind die Genesis Rahmen pulverbeschichtet oder nass lackiert?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

Leider bin ich selten mit DSLR unterwegs, deshalb nur ein Handyfoto. 
War vor kurzem in Wetter, unteranderem auch auf der CC-Strecke


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> MonsterCrosser (auch 26") gehen immer. Gibt eh viel zu wenige davon.
> Mut zur Farbe



Danke, den Namen kann ich net. Sehr interessant was Google ausspuckt.

Schraube grad am Crosser meiner Freundin. Vielleicht wird der die Woche fertig.


----------



## mr.impossible (6. Juni 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> Der 44er Ergonova ist schon ein genialer Lenker. Im Unterlenker oder an den Schaltgriffen gepackt ist der Syntace Raceliite 2 Carbon auch gut, aber die Kröpfung des Oberlenkers passt mir nicht so und er ist in Oberlenkerhaltung zu schmal (aber da greife ich nur selten).





kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor........


----------



## Dagon (6. Juni 2012)

Lecker!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2012)

erschreckend wahr.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2012)

Das Gefährt meiner Freundin. Kam doch heut alles mit der Post.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Juni 2012)

moin,

@Crimson_ sehr shcicker hobel vorallem schön schlicht und funktionell.

@mr.impossible einfach ein sahne teil! echt saumässig schön!

@dkc-live schicker focus crosser!
wird sichs fräulein sicher freuen! -> ab in den matsch (;
jetz wolln wir aber auch ein bild der fahrerin sehn!!! (;

grüße kalle


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht am Wochende. Da sind Samstag 100 und Sonntag 100 km geplant


----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. Juni 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Vielleicht am Wochende. Da sind Samstag 100 und Sonntag 100 km geplant



uuh na denn mal viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. Juni 2012)

aloha,
was mir am focus irgendwie "witzig" aufgefallen ist das wenn der leerzug zwischen schaft-anschlag und cantileverbremsen-brücke recht gross ist gibts ja immer bremsstottern.
da der focus aber so "klein" ist und ein kurzes steuerrohr hat ists ja - naja nur paar zentimeter leer - (;

mal zur abwechslung von mir mit radl ein bild:





mal so in nach machung von jmr-biking ...
damit man mal die gsichter zu den rädern sieht...
oh jeee...

grüsse kalle


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2012)

8 cm sind es. 

Die Cantis mit grünen Swisstop gehen echt gut. (Für Cantis ) Vorne quitschen sie allerdings. Da könntest du recht haben.

Schickes Bremssystem hast du da  Warum fährst du nicht gleich discs?
Ich find die BB7 (Wenn man sie eingestellt hat) nicht viel schlechter als Hydraulische.

Dein Lenkerband sieht so schick lang aus. Bei mir war nur so ein kurzes Stück drinne... Welches hast du?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> mal so in nach machung von jmr-biking ...



Find ich gut.  Sollte viel öfters hier zu sehen sein. Echte Tourbilder halt, egal ob vor, während oder nach der Tour.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Juni 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 8 cm sind es.
> 
> Die Cantis mit grünen Swisstop gehen echt gut. (Für Cantis ) Vorne quitschen sie allerdings. Da könntest du recht haben.
> 
> ...



morgen,
das quitschen an den cantis kannste bissl "beheben" in dem du die beläge schräg einlaufen lässt.
also quasi nicht plan gegen die felgen drücken lässt sondern zuerst vorne und dan hinten somit trifft erst der vordere teil des belags auf die felge und der hintere wir "reingezogen" bzw. bissl weicher angedrückt.
einfach rum experimentieren - cx ist halt wie harley davidson. > 3 stunden fahren ist 1 stunde basteln 

das mit dem hs33 hatte ich so mal im netz gesehen hat mcih "fasziniert" und da ich gern bissl bastel wollt ichs mal ausprobieren.
hier paar detail bilder dazu:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43048
und ein kleines video hab ich auch...:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16459
bin aber am überlegen mir doch mal im laufe der nächsten zeit nen disc-crosser aufzubauen hab da den rahmen von gunsha ins auge geworfen... mal schauen...
an meinem jetzigen drössiger gehen halt nur cantis oder eben felgenbremsen...

lenkerband ist lizard skin.
kann ich nur sehr sehr emfehlen! beste lenker band welches ich je hatte.
bei wickeln vll. bissl wiederspenstig weils ehr wie ein "ledergürtel" von der flexibilität ist aber es ghet doch recht gut und man wickelt ja net driemal täglich.
vom greif-/griff- und dämpfungsgefühl a traum!



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Find ich gut.  Sollte viel öfters hier zu sehen sein. Echte Tourbilder halt, egal ob vor, während oder nach der Tour.



wollte schon nen neuen thread eröffnen so in der art "zeigt euer cx-rad mit erem gesicht" oder halt "tourenbilder mit cx und euch"
wusst aber net obs so gut ankommt.

aber mal hier ein etwas älteres "unterwegs-bild" von meinem hobel solo:






bissl was älteres:






und mit gesicht und action:











waren dneke ich alle vor paar seiten schonmal da.
falls das stört - dann sorry! (;

gruss,
kalle


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2012)

Die Aktionbilder sind klasse!


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi Kalle, die Actionbilder sind doch aus Klotten. Hast du da ne Quelle? Habe von dem Rennen von mir nur miserable Kompaktknipsenfotos.

Stefan


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Juni 2012)

moin,
na auf der TuS klotten seite gibts doch paar bilder daher hab ich die zwei.
musste mal selbst schaun ob von dir was dabei ist.
denk aber bestimmt.
gruss kalle.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2012)

Kleine Dienstsportrunde heute Mittag:





Mehr Bilder im Tourtagebuch.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Juni 2012)

moin,
sehr schönes bild!
mit bissl fantasie siehts leicht wie toskana oder pulien aus 
und heftige stampfer (waden) hast du!
wär das radl und der fahrer bissl kleiner und ausm vordergrund nach re. oder li. gesetzt wärs ein feiner desktop hintergrund!
grüsse kalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Wetter brauch ich aber schon viel Fantasie um mich von der Eifel in die Toskana zu transportieren. 
Das mit meinen Waden täuscht. Das rechte Bein ist mein gutes Bein, das Linke macht noch Zicken von meiner VKB-OP im Knie, aber ich arbeite dran. 

Muss mir wohl in Zukunft mehr Mühe bei den Selbstauslöser-Fotos geben. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Oktoberkind (23. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Muss mir wohl in Zukunft mehr Mühe bei den Selbstauslöser-Fotos geben.


 
Selbstauslöser? Alle Achtung  Ich dachte schon, Du hättest bei Deinen Touren immer eine Fotografin dabei


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2012)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> Selbstauslöser? Alle Achtung  Ich dachte schon, Du hättest bei Deinen Touren immer eine Fotografin dabei



Nicht immer. Und schon garnicht, wenn ich mit dem Crosser unterwegs bin. Gleich geht`s aber wieder zusammen mit der Lebensgefährtin und MTB`s auf Tour.

stunzti und seine Live-Berichte ist meine "Inspiration".


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Juni 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Vielleicht am Wochende. Da sind Samstag 100 und Sonntag 100 km geplant



hey huh,
was is eig aus deinen/euren touren-action-bilder geworden?
von mir gibts vll. morgen was neues... mal schauen wie weit ich mittag/nachmittags mit basteln kommen...

aber hier erstmal ein schicker "www-fund"






grüsse kalle.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2012)

selbstauslöserbild ist sehr gut geworden.

das masi ist schick. lenkerendschalthebel sind aber nicht meine freunde.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Juni 2012)

wohl ehr keine freunde deiner knie... (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heini171 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun schon einige Monate Mitleser bei den Cyclocrossern bin, man sich für Scheibenbremsen nicht mehr schämen muss und ich mich beim Aufbau meines neuen Rades in diesem Forum schlau gelesen habe, wollte ich Euch mein Rad nicht vorenthalten. 

Hier mein Cannondale XR1000.............vielleicht gefällt es ja dem Einen oder Anderen...........!

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2012)

sieht gut aus. möchte nicht mehr ohne disc fahren müßen.
macht das rad universeller.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2012)

schönes rad, guter aufbau


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2012)

Sehr sehr stimmiger Aufbau!


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juni 2012)

schickes Teil, krasse Farbe


----------



## michel69 (26. Juni 2012)

*Specialized Crux, Selbstaufbau mit Campa-Teilen.*


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juni 2012)

Schickes Crux, hoffentlich halten die Laufräder


----------



## SCOTT BoD (26. Juni 2012)

heini171 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich nun schon einige Monate Mitleser bei den Cyclocrossern bin, man sich für Scheibenbremsen nicht mehr schämen muss und ich mich beim Aufbau meines neuen Rades in diesem Forum schlau gelesen habe, wollte ich Euch mein Rad nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> ...





michel69 schrieb:


> *Specialized Crux, Selbstaufbau mit Campa-Teilen.*




die zwei muessen mit auf die neue seite - gehen sonst unter.
sehr sehr schickes c'dale.
gibts momentan eig. irgendwas cross-technisches für disc von c'dale??

und das spezi ist auch ein traum vorallem die farben!
sehr fein!
obwolh ich ja eig. kein italien-schaltungs-fan bin /: ... aber so vom gesamtbilde und optisch sehr schick!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (26. Juni 2012)

ich hab da mal was gefunden:

A Look at Cannondales 2013 SuperX and CAADX Cyclocross Bikes  Press Camp 2012


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2012)

das crux ist toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Juni 2012)

hallo,
sodale...:

















gruss,
kalle.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2012)

geht ab!


----------



## corfrimor (28. Juni 2012)

Schick 

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen-Gabel-Set und was für 'ne Bremse?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## michel69 (28. Juni 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Schickes Crux, hoffentlich halten die Laufräder



Die halten schon.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. Juni 2012)

moin,
der rahmen is ein "gunsha atr disc" die gabel schimpft sich "mcfly cross disc gabel carbon" und die bremsen sind 105er sti's mit der "trp parabox"
grüsse,
pascal


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2012)

Schönes Black Beauty!


----------



## Kittie (29. Juni 2012)

Wow! Das Teil hat was....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. Juni 2012)

danke,
und der umwerfer funktioniert jetz auch entlcih.
ist ein 202er xt trekking umwerfer "leicht" modifiziert.
damit er mit zug von oben und 3-fach sti funkt.
einzige was noch muss ist die vordere bremse die quitsch wie ne russische diesellok die in den güterbahnhof einrollt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. Juli 2012)

durch zufall gefunden-
a traum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2012)

ja!


----------



## Kittie (5. Juli 2012)

unbedingt! Traumhaft.


----------



## sb-lümmel (5. Juli 2012)

Ersten Proberunden gut überstanden...Reifen sind zwar Müll, aber der Rest macht mehr als Spaß! ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2012)

Ihr alle mit eueren stealth geschossen.
aber macht einen schlanken fuß


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Juli 2012)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> Ersten Proberunden gut überstanden...Reifen sind zwar Müll, aber der Rest macht mehr als Spaß! ;-)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1160071



was ist mit den reifen? welche sind das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen-Gabel-Set? Sieht aus wie ein _Dirty Disco_ von On*One.

Fährt hier jemand zufällig ein _Dirty Disco_? - Finde den Rahmen recht interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> was ist mit den reifen? welche sind das?



Tufo Flexus Cubus oder Cubus 32.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Juli 2012)

heute neuen vorbau montiert und anderen sattel.
schaltung bissl eingestellt...
nur die bremse macht noch lärm und radau wie sau!
hab jetz schon vorne malne 160er avid disc montiert immer noch unmenschlich laut!
kann das an den belägen liegen??


----------



## michi_g001 (5. Juli 2012)

Das Specialized ist ein sehr schönes Rad und hat einen guten Farbmix! Gefällt!!!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> heute neuen vorbau montiert und anderen sattel.
> schaltung bissl eingestellt...
> nur die bremse macht noch lärm und radau wie sau!
> hab jetz schon vorne malne 160er avid disc montiert immer noch unmenschlich laut!
> kann das an den belägen liegen??


kann. vor allem bei etwas nässe sind die originalen nervig.
und ordnetlich einstellen ist wichig. lies mal im bb7 thread etwas quer.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kann. vor allem bei etwas nässe sind die originalen nervig.
> und ordnetlich einstellen ist wichig. lies mal im bb7 thread etwas quer.




hab leider keine bb7 sondern trp parabox (diesen hydro-konverter unterm vorbau)


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2012)

Neuer Sattel für meinen Crosser: 




Der neue SQlab 611 in weiß.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Juli 2012)

amd,
soll ein bequemer sattel sein 
ist die stütze diese "flex-/feder-"stütze mit dem gummi einsatz??

hab im übrigem heute an der vorderrad bremse mal normale shimano deore bremsbeläge (sinter) montiert nach kurzem einbremsen - einwandfrei!
bremst um 50% besser kein quitschen und geräusch mehr!
hab mir gleich für vorn und hinten jeweils ein pärchen sinter beläge geordert damit das mit dem scheiben mal funkt!

grüsse kalle


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> amd,
> soll ein bequemer sattel sein
> ist die stütze diese "flex-/feder-"stütze mit dem gummi einsatz??



Ist mittlerweile mein 3. 611er Sattel. An zwei MTB´s fahre ich ihn auch schon. 

Ja, das ist eine mit den "Zertz"-Einsätzen. Aber viel Komfort ist davon nicht zu spüren.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. Juli 2012)

dann montier halt manl spasses halber eine normale alu stütze so zum vergleich (;


----------



## spinner69 (9. Juli 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile mein 3. 611er Sattel. An zwei MTB´s fahre ich ihn auch schon.
> 
> Ja, das ist eine mit den "Zertz"-Einsätzen. Aber viel Komfort ist davon nicht zu spüren.


 
Hab in zwei Rädern Stützen mit "Zertz". Der Komfortgewinn ist für mich schon spürbar. Hab einseitige Probleme im Lendenwirbelbereich und bin froh, wenn die Zertz-Einsätze die bösen Schläge dämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2012)

von da über dort


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2012)

Geil, geil, geil!

Bester Crosser der letzten Seiten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2012)

Leider geil!!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Juli 2012)

oh ja sehr fein wobei ich dir kurbel bissl zu aufallend find.
was schlcihtres tät dem radl besser stehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2012)

Eine schöne Rotor mit Compact-Spider z.B....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. Juli 2012)

sram rival fände ich passend - shön schlciht und "zerbrechlich"
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/images/product_images/info_images/11004_0.jpg


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2012)

gibt es die rotor eigentlich auch mit schwarzem spider?





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessecarmody/


----------



## spinner69 (10. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> von da über dort


 
Optisch sehr schön 

Nur reicht der Platz zwischen Hinterrad und Sattelrohr für richtiges Matschfahren?


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2012)

das rad ist eigentlich richtig geil, aber

das steuerrohr geht garnicht und dieses federelement in monostay wirkt auch deplaziert.
und ja die rotor gibs auch mit schwarzem spider und würde hier (wie fast überall) gut passen.

kann jemand was über die reifen sagen 700 x 45 hört sich interessant an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2012)

sieht nach einem guten semislick aus.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (12. Juli 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> kann jemand was über die reifen sagen 700 x 45 hört sich interessant an.



Specialized Borough XC Pro.
Guggst du hier und hier.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juli 2012)

ich dachte da eher an erFAHRungsberichte...
lesen kann ich schon, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2012)

wenn man ihn den kriegen würde, wäre es einfach ein wenig zu erFAHRen. zumal die wohl günstig zu haben waren.

netzfund


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juli 2012)

wow, sehr geil!!!
der hinterbau erinnert ein bisschen an english bikes


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2012)

http://www.huntercycles.com/

kann aber wohl auch "normal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Juli 2012)

was is das für salsa lenker an dem roten hunter?


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juli 2012)

Kleine Runde mit dem Crosser ...






Mehr Fotos in meinem Tour-Tagebuch.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2012)

kostet mich enorm nerven das ding. wird vielleicht aber doch noch alles gut.


----------



## jambee (25. Juli 2012)

Stahl?



a.nienie schrieb:


> kostet mich enorm nerven das ding. wird vielleicht aber doch noch alles gut.


----------



## jambee (25. Juli 2012)

Weil wir gerade von Stahlrahmen reden hier ist Kelly.  Sie wohnt in Berlin und ist als SSCX gebaut.
Mehr kannst Du hier sehen.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2012)

das ist alles alu, auch die gabel.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2012)

ps: ein kelly ist etwas feines.

stahl kommt irgendwann auch noch. vermutlich ein vaya, weil vielseitiger.


----------



## .nOx (25. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> http://www.huntercycles.com/
> 
> kann aber wohl auch "normal"



Was sind das für Blätter?


----------



## ONE78 (25. Juli 2012)

rotor q-rings


----------



## Tom:-) (25. Juli 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kleine Runde mit dem Crosser ...
> 
> ..foto..
> 
> Mehr Fotos in meinem Tour-Tagebuch.



ziemlich "geladen" die fuhre ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbsack (26. Juli 2012)

ich geb meins auch noch mal zum besten, in der fast aktuellen version

















wer findet den fehler


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2012)

so auf anhieb: heiss.

vorne das ding ist für den tacho.
das ding auf der linken kettenstrebe ist wofür?


----------



## jambee (26. Juli 2012)

@Babbsack: was ist das für Cranks?


----------



## babbsack (26. Juli 2012)

linke kettenstrebe: sensor trittfrequenz
kurbelgarnitur: cannondale hollowgram si (made by fsa, carbon-alu-mix)

und den fehler hat noch keiner gefunden???


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2012)

Keine Tubulars?


----------



## Mini-Martin (26. Juli 2012)

Gewicht sparen durch weniger Kettenblattschrauben

Martin


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wo dus sagst! 

Sonst aber richtig schickes Spezi


----------



## babbsack (26. Juli 2012)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Gewicht sparen durch weniger Kettblattschrauben
> 
> Martin



jepp, durch einen umstand den ich nicht näher erläutern möchte mussten zwei schrauben aufgebohrt werden, die dann fürs foto nicht mehr zur verfügung standen

und danke für die blumen, ich bin auch echt super zufrieden mit dem crosser...


----------



## nafetsgurk (1. August 2012)

der herbst kommt bestimmt, wenns auch erst august ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. August 2012)

nicht meins...
aber schön:


----------



## babbsack (1. August 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> nicht meins...
> aber schön:



wie recht er doch hat...


----------



## Hobb (2. August 2012)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> der herbst kommt bestimmt, wenns auch erst august ist...



..... die fünfte Jahreszeit ist eh die schönste.


----------



## Iceskaarj (3. August 2012)

Dann möchte ich auch mal meine Errungenschaft präsentieren:


----------



## babbsack (3. August 2012)

schick...
aber mach doch bitte den plastikring aus dem hinterrad, das ist ja :kotz:
bei einem gescheit eingestellten schaltwerk ist der sowieso überflüssig...


----------



## Iceskaarj (3. August 2012)

Ups...ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen... jetzt ist das Teil weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1979 (5. August 2012)

Nach langen sieben Wochen ist mein neuer Bock endlich da.
Erste Probefahrt war herrlich.
Schon eine gute Umstellung wenn man vorher nur MTB´s gefahren ist.

Deshalb auch eine Neuling-Frage: Kleinere Sprünge (Bordsteinkanten)etc. hält das Bike doch problemlos aus !??!


----------



## F4B1 (5. August 2012)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> Kleinere Sprünge (Bordsteinkanten)etc. hält das Bike doch problemlos aus !??!


Wenn nicht liegts zumindest nicht daran, dass es n Crosser ist.

Bei ner unsauberen Landung hast halt schneller ne Acht im Laufrad als beim MTB. Aber das sollte denke ich klar sein. Der Rahmen sollte aber keine Probleme machen. Bunnyhops gehören beim Crossen zur normalen Fahrtechnik.


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2012)

vielleicht nicht vom garagendach droppen, aber sonst kein problem.
sieht ganz gut aus das rose rad.


----------



## altamann (9. August 2012)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> Nach langen sieben Wochen ist mein neuer Bock endlich da.
> Erste Probefahrt war herrlich.
> Schon eine gute Umstellung wenn man vorher nur MTB´s gefahren ist.
> 
> Deshalb auch eine Neuling-Frage: Kleinere Sprünge (Bordsteinkanten)etc. hält das Bike doch problemlos aus !??!


  Glückwunsch
Wie arbeiten die Bremsen?


----------



## heizer1979 (9. August 2012)

Thx @ F4B1, a.nienie und altamann.

Die Bremsen sind gut ich komm schnell zum stehen und nix summt, rasselt oder ähnliches.

Bin echt happy mit dem rose, will gar nicht mehr absteigen. so schön, schnell und leicht. 

Yo kleinere sprünge gehen klar 

Wobei ich schon vorher immer kurz grübel -kann ich das dem bike zumuten??- auf´em MTB gibts die überlegung nicht.

grüße


----------



## Onze80 (11. August 2012)

Schönes Rad @ Heizer 

So sieht es übrigens im Alltags-Look aus 

















Habs auch erst letzte Woche bekommen und bin begeistert! Im Vergleich zum Rennrad ist es natürlich etwas träger, aber wenns mal läuft merke ich wenig Unterschied (außer dass man komfortabler sitzt)
Einziges Manko: Flaschernhalterschrauben und Schutzblechösen sitzen etwas schief in Rahmen/Gabel... das finde ich etwas unschön...

Bei Sprüngen den Randstein rauf und runter mach ich mir übrigens keine Gedanken... das muss mein Rennrad auch schon seit eh und je ertragen, und das bei 100kg Körpergewicht!
(Lieber nen Bunnyhop gemacht als ungedämpft über jede Kante und jedes Schlagloch)


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

das rose über mir ist sehr sehr gut!!
würde mir so wies ist auch sehr ut taugen!
bin in nächster zeit (übern winter) auch damit beschäfftigt mir so ein cx-alltags-stadt-schlampen-vehikel aufzubauen.
nur mit überwiegend gebraucht teilen und günstig.
bin am überlegen mono (39er kb und 11-34er kasette) oder 2-fach 36-42 oder 38-42 oder ähnlcihes ... 34/40...

hier mal auch a schöns radl (nicht meiner):




von user "renem" aus dem cx-sport-forum

gruss kalle


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

mahlzeit,
mein crosser im "monster-rennrad" outfit (;
















gruss kalle


----------



## jambee (13. August 2012)

Sauber!  Was ist das für Kurbel und Schaltwerk?


----------



## Dagon (13. August 2012)

Sieht nach Hone Kurbel und SLX Schaltwerk aus. Nicht schlecht.

Mein Renncrosser hat nun endlich seinen Laufradsatz bekommen und Kurbel + Sattelstütze vom Caad10 (Rennrad) geerbt. Obwohl heute eigentlich Ruhetag sein sollte konnte ich es nicht lassen, ihn auszuprobieren. Renncrosser und piano fahren geht natürlich nicht, also hab ich gleich ein schönes intensives Kraftausdauertraining und ein paar kurze Sprints eingebaut. Nebenbei habe ich ein paar Bilder für's Forum gemacht. Danke noch mal an Thomas (German-Lightness), der wieder eine perfekte Arbeit abgegeben hat.
Nebenbei wiegt der Crosser mit schweren XT-Pedalen und Flaschenhalter nur noch 7,7 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

das c'dale ist sehr sehr schön!

das mit ruhetag nicht einhalten können kenn ich gut...
heute wäre bei mir auch pasue...
bin trotzdem 1,5h mitm crosser "direkt zum einkaufen" gefahren.
das direkt ist meist ein seeeeehr deeeeehnbarer begriff 

die kurbeln an meinem radl sind 105er in piano-black
und das schaltwerk ist ein 9-fach slx (klappt mehr wie gut mit 10-fach sti!)

gruss kalle


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2012)

straße kann ich auch.
lenkerband wickeln nicht.







neu sind: lenker (concept sl), vorbau (hope xc) sowie das lenkerband.


----------



## Kami_Kaze (14. August 2012)

Moin,

hier mal mein neues Maschinchen, bin sehr angetan von meinem ersten Titanrahmen:


----------



## Kami_Kaze (14. August 2012)




----------



## heizer1979 (14. August 2012)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad @ Heizer


Thx gleichfalls, zwei Dumme ein Gedanke wa? 

Bei näherer Betrachtung gibts paar Unterschiede. 
Sind die Schutzbleche auch von Rose?
Das mit den Flaschenhalterschrauben muss ich gleich mal checken.



> (Lieber nen Bunnyhop gemacht als ungedämpft über jede Kante und jedes Schlagloch)


Jo so siehts aus. 

@ meine Vorposter: schicke Bikes


----------



## Onze80 (14. August 2012)

Allerdings, sehr schöne Bikes die letzten beiden^^



heizer1979 schrieb:


> Thx gleichfalls, zwei Dumme ein Gedanke wa?
> 
> Bei näherer Betrachtung gibts paar Unterschiede.
> Sind die Schutzbleche auch von Rose?
> Das mit den Flaschenhalterschrauben muss ich gleich mal checken.



Nein sind nicht von Rose...
Hab nur über den Konfigurator die Anbauteile (Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker) getauscht... da der Rahmen so schön schwarz war, wollte ich auf dieser Schiene bleiben 

Außerdem wollte ich das Rad in erster Linie für den Alltag (Sommer wie Winter) und weniger für Touren haben, da darf es ruhig etwas unscheinbarer sein damit es zwischen den Trekkingbikes am Fahrradständer nicht so auffällt  

Schutzbleche sind SKS Bluemels in matt-schwarz, allerdings mit Chromoplastics Streben (da 3,3mm statt nur 3mm -> weniger Vibrationen) und Befestigungsteilen (da Edelstahl -> schaut nach dem Winter nicht so vergammelt aus)

Laufräder sind leider etwas teuer geraten... SON 28 Nabendynamo und hinten ne Hope, DT TK 540 Felgen und Sapim Speichen... aufgebaut von Lightwolf... Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde, aber soll ja halten und bisher bin ich von den Laufrädern schwer begeistert!

Sonst gab es keine nennenswerten Änderungen... außer vielleicht den Bremsbelägen: Organische Swissstop... auch sehr zu empfehlen, packen gnadenlos zu und selbst bei Nässe kaum Quietschen! Ein empfehlenswertes Upgrade!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. August 2012)

der titan-traum is mehr wie sowas von !!! aber hammer!!!


----------



## Kittie (15. August 2012)

Oh ja, das Titan ist klasse! Die weißen Teile passen (mir) aber nicht.

PS: Irgendwie sehen Rennräder und Crosser erst ab einer bestimmten Rahmenhöhe so richtig gut aus.


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2012)

das kocmo ist heiss. etwas farbe wäre imho schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbsack (17. August 2012)

Kami_Kaze schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Maschinchen, bin sehr angetan von meinem ersten Titanrahmen:



dezent geil!!!
kanst du schon was zu den reifen sagen??
ich hab neulich davor gestanden, sie aber hängen lassen...


----------



## ONE78 (17. August 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Oh ja, das Titan ist klasse! Die weißen Teile passen (mir) aber nicht.
> PS: Irgendwie sehen Rennräder und Crosser erst ab einer bestimmten Rahmenhöhe so richtig gut aus.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, klasse rad, aber zumindest den vorbau würd ich noch ändern (titan)

die contis hatte ich auch am rad, gehen gut auf asphalt und waldautobahnen. da meins jetzt vorwiegen auf der strasse bewegt wird, hab ich auf kojaks gewechselt.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2012)

Das Rad ist einfach pervers gut!


----------



## MaceoP (17. August 2012)

Ja, aber warum dieser Komponentenmix? Campa funktioniert doch super im Gelände?!


----------



## emizneo (10. September 2012)

der Moorcrosser...eine fast schon ausgestorbene Spezies





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nordpol (10. September 2012)

schönes Moots...

Da hier gerade soviel Titan im Umlauf ist, stelle ich meines mal dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2012)

sehr schönes titan über mir (beide!).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2012)

Kami_Kaze schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Maschinchen, bin sehr angetan von meinem ersten Titanrahmen:





emizneo schrieb:


> der Moorcrosser...eine fast schon ausgestorbene Spezies
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nordpol schrieb:


> schönes Moots...
> 
> Da hier gerade soviel Titan im Umlauf ist, stelle ich meines mal dazu.




3x 
Da komme ich auf dumme Gedanken...


----------



## spinner69 (16. September 2012)

Nicht nur Du


----------



## kandyman (17. September 2012)

Hallo, ich hab jetzt auch einen Crosser den ich schön finde (hoffe das geht nicht nur mir so) - ein 2013er Ridley.

Gestern hab ich 37km im Wald abgespult, geht recht gut, einige verdutzte Mountainbiker mussten Staub fressen - meistens bergauf, langsam geht leider nicht:


----------



## Oktoberkind (21. September 2012)

Mal (wieder) ein rocky






Genau zur lange geplanten Alpentour wurde es fertig: weg mit der Heldenübersetzung, weg mit den selbst- und fremdgefährderbremsen, neue Gabel, Laufräder, Scheibenbremsen. Seither ca. 1700km und 22000 Hm in Alpen, Meck-Pomm und Schwarzwald (kommt mir selbst viel vor, aber der Sigma ist da eindeutig  )
Reifen abwechselnd Ultremo ZX in 28 oder Sammy Slick. Die Schwalbes gefallen mir gut, allerdings scheinen die nicht lange zu halten. Und Regen hatte es bislang keinen, da habe ich keine Erfahrung gemacht. Ein Platten mit den Sammy Slicks: recht kleines mecklenburger Steinchen, ein Platten hätte das imho nicht sein müssen












Cross fahren könnte Sucht werden!

Schöne Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!
Thomas

Danke Norbert  (velo-kirchzarten.de)!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. September 2012)

moin,
sehr sehr schönes rocky 
gr.k.


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

ja. sehr schön 

was ist das für eine gabel?


----------



## Oktoberkind (24. September 2012)

Gabel Quantec Carbon Disc only: nicht leicht, nicht teuer


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

danke. wenn Du irgendwann wieder photos amchst, kannst Du dann bitte mal bilder vom übergang steuersatz zur gabelkrone machen. sieht eigentlich ganz harmonisch aus, obwohl DU normale 1 1/8 schalen (aussenliegend) hast.


----------



## Oktoberkind (24. September 2012)

mach ich. Heute nicht mehr. 





> sieht eigentlich ganz harmonisch aus


 Find ich auch ! Vorab mal das: 







Gestern https://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&ou...w.gpsies.com/files/kmz/l/lxewsjimcdhhwgor.kmz einfach nur geil!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (24. September 2012)

Echt ein schickes Rad!
Mal aus Interesse, wo hast du denn einen Rocky CX-Rahmen mit Disc her? Info gerne auch per PN.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. September 2012)

Der alte Rockyrahmen hatte damals schon ne Discaufnahme hinten. Wenn´s mich mal überkommt und es ordentliche hydraulische Schalt-Brems-Gruppen gibt, rüste ich meinen auch um.


----------



## Oktoberkind (26. September 2012)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Der alte Rockyrahmen hatte damals schon ne Discaufnahme hinten. Wenn´s mich mal überkommt und es ordentliche hydraulische Schalt-Brems-Gruppen gibt, rüste ich meinen auch um.



Schönes rocky hast Du da! Das weisse Lenkerband und der weisse speedneedle gefallen mir gut!



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Death to Fixies! Und Cube ist ganz generell und immer ausnahmslos Dreck!



Warum das denn? Wenn Du jetzt geschrieben hättest "...lag ein Porsche Cayenne auf dem Dach und daneben brannte ne Harley!", da hätte ich Verständnis für. Aber so verschieden sind Geschmäcker halt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wikinger75 (28. September 2012)

Giant TCX 1





"Hauptberuflich" als MTBler unterwegs habe ich mir vor Kurzem einen Cyclocrosser für das Grundlagentraining zugelegt.
Die ersten Runden waren sehr vielversprechend, macht richtig Spaß das Ding.
Das einzige Manko ist die Canti-Bremse, die  Bremswirkung lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Werde ich wohl auf kurz oder lang gegen eine Mini-V-Brake austauschen.
Für entsprechende Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## mr.impossible (1. Oktober 2012)

wake me up when september ends.......


mannheim kann kommen

m.


----------



## Zeckenporsche (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Quantec! Ich hätte die silberne Kettenblattschraube an das gegenüberliegende Ende des Krubelarms gemacht. Dann könnte es so aussehen, als wäre es so gewollt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Sehr nett!!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Das Quantec und das Rocky gefallen mir sehr gut. Beim CD ist der Sattel optisch doch irgendwie ein Fremdkörper, wobei wenn man drauf sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein neuer Winterbock.


----------



## spinner69 (6. Oktober 2012)

@ Randy Andy: schönes Speci


----------



## Oktoberkind (6. Oktober 2012)

das nenne ich Mut zur Farbe! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Winterbock.



Alter!


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Oktober 2012)

Sau gutes Speiseeis!
Hier mein pompino. Frisch gewaschen fürs Cyclo-cross-race morgen in Mannheim 




pompino von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## worldzocker (6. Oktober 2012)

Was ist da genau der Unterschied zu einem RR? Bitte nicht steinigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (6. Oktober 2012)

Bereifung, Bremse (lässt größere Bereifung zu), Geo.


----------



## worldzocker (6. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt wenn ich genauer kucke sehe das die Reifen anderes Profil haben. Sind diese Bremsen besser wie am RR oder genauso nur anders gebaut?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde sogar sagen, die Bremsen sind schlechter. Zumindest wenn der Crosser artgerecht bewegt wird.
Außerdem ist das Oberrohr kürzer als beim RR. Gabel und Streben haben auch eine größere Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hier mein pompino. Frisch gewaschen fürs Cyclo-cross-race morgen in Mannheim



Schaut gut aus . Mit was für einer Übersetzung fährst Du im Rennen?

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Oktober 2012)

39/16, danke!


----------



## Balu. (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade über alte Bilder gestolpert bei deren Anblick ich mich heute noch in den A**** beißen könnte es je verkauft zu haben.


----------



## harry303 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Sau gutes Speiseeis!
> Hier mein pompino. Frisch gewaschen fürs Cyclo-cross-race morgen in Mannheim
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir SEHR gut !!!

Ist das ein XL und wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi. Jo ist ein XL. Bin 183 und 87er Schrittlänge. Hatte vorher einen in L. War mir zu kompakt. Hier zu sehen: Klick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Winterbock.



Goil!!!


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Goil!!!



yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2012)

das pinke speci ist geil.

das on one auch in natura gut.


----------



## madone (13. Oktober 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

Oha, das sieht richtig gut aus! War es nicht so, dass Quantec diese Farbe nicht mehr anbietet?


----------



## Oktoberkind (13. Oktober 2012)

madone schrieb:


>


----------



## MalteetlaM (13. Oktober 2012)

Was sind das für Bremsen?


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal, welche Kettenblätter sind das? Ist das die Rotor Kompakt?
Welche Kettenblattgrößen fährst du?


----------



## madone (14. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oha, das sieht richtig gut aus! War es nicht so, dass Quantec diese Farbe nicht mehr anbietet?



Weiß ich nicht ... damals gab es nur diese. Bin froh nicht auf die schwarzen Rahmen gewartet zu haben



MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Was sind das für Bremsen?







Gehören allerdings noch eingestellt...



bobtailoner schrieb:


> Sag mal, welche Kettenblätter sind das? Ist das die Rotor Kompakt?
> Welche Kettenblattgrößen fährst du?







Sind glaube ich Stronglight...

Ach ja ... danke für die Blumen


----------



## emizneo (14. Oktober 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Sau gutes Speiseeis!
> Hier mein pompino. Frisch gewaschen fürs Cyclo-cross-race morgen in Mannheim
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren noch Zeiten sowas hatte ich auch mal.






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

quantec: top.
grünes pompino: auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlwade (15. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Ridley. Update: Neuer LRS und Dugast Schlauchreifen.
Fährt sich jetzt richtig gut. Die Steifigkeit durch den neuen LRS ist enorm.


----------



## mete (15. Oktober 2012)

Lightweights am Crosser, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## Stahlwade (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, steht nicht im Verhältnis z.B zum Rahmen, aber ich fand den LRS so gut und konnte nicht anders. Auf jedenfall ist der Service dort halt gut. Wenn doch mal was sein sollte, bekommt man bei Lightweight guten Support.


----------



## Oktoberkind (15. Oktober 2012)

immerhin passen die Laufräder zur Wade!


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

irgendiwe dekadent. wenn der quatsch hält ist doch alles bingo.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Oktober 2012)

Da fände ich jetzt aber einen CK/ Enve LRS schöner, wenn es schon protzig sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Passt mMn optisch auch super! 
Wenn mans hat  Mein Neid ist dir sicher 

Nur auf die Sattelstellung und FlaHas komme ich nicht klar...


----------



## madone (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Ridley ist der Hammer! Die Laufräder sind sicher gut aber die Beschriftung ist schlimm. Mit den Standards wäre es schöner.

Jammern auf übelst hohem Niveau


----------



## singlestoph (16. Oktober 2012)

ich bin ein Fan von Laufrädern mit gruseliger Beschriftung ....






wär ja auch traurig wenn keiner merkt von wem die Laufräder stammen.
wenn ich Laufradveräufer wäre würd ich die dinger so gross wie möglich mit meinem Namen anschreiben.

sowas ist total doof, da verschwindet die schrift wenn man pech hat noch mehr auf bildern


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. Oktober 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich bin ein Fan von Laufrädern mit gruseliger Beschriftung ....



Oha.
PR gefahren?
War da dieses Jahr auch mit dem Crosser.


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenig Hightech, eher grundsolide.
Laufräder bleivben für den Winter. 
TRP EuroX liegen hier war aber zu faul zu basteln.
Kurbel kommt in den nächsten Tagen denke ich.
Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren...sobald die Mandelentzündung passé ist.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2012)

schickt. mach mal fertig, wenn Du eh zuhause gammelst


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Räder hier !


----------



## cleiende (16. Oktober 2012)

Rollende Resterampe


----------



## badboy-rudi (17. Oktober 2012)

CAMPUS


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist zwar nicht mehr meins, aber man kann's ja trotzdem noch mal zeigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (18. Oktober 2012)

Find ich sehr sexy.
Welcher Sattel ist denn das?


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2012)

Lotz Carbon mit grünem Leder bezogen.


----------



## Oktoberkind (18. Oktober 2012)

und was ziehst du dazu an?


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2012)

ist das mit dem trickstuff exzentriker lager?
gibt es noch alternativen für bsa?


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2012)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> und was ziehst du dazu an?



Na was wohl 






@a.nieni: Joar, war ein exzentriker verbaut. Da gab es diverse Abarten auch von anderen Kleinstherstellern, inzwischen gibt es auch schon das Nachfolgemodell.


----------



## Oktoberkind (18. Oktober 2012)

ok, überzeugt!


----------



## Hobb (18. Oktober 2012)

absolut


----------



## Oktoberkind (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Helm: grün wie Sattel und Lenkerband, das wäre top! 



Oktoberkind
Modeberatung für Anfänger


----------



## madone (18. Oktober 2012)

Farbe find ich genial! Grüne Teile müssen nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2012)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> Der Helm: grün wie Sattel und Lenkerband, das wäre top!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Helm ist grün(-weiß)...

Allerdings habe ich den schon weit länger als Rad+Trikot, den gibt es schon gar nicht mehr zu kaufen (Giro E2).


----------



## Jumpstumper (18. Oktober 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mehr meins, aber man kann's ja trotzdem noch mal zeigen:



Wie geil , hab den Verkauf wohl verpasst, aber sieht auch zu klein aus...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier jemand ein Crux von Specialized, das er mal zeigen könnte ? Und zwar das bunte ?


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Oktober 2012)

3x Crux


----------



## :Brian (19. Oktober 2012)

Klasse, besonders die beiden Crosser links und in der Mitte gefallen mir!

Der aktuelle Crux Elite z.B. ist ja schwarz/weiss, welche Jahrgänge sind das denn?


----------



## jambee (19. Oktober 2012)

Diese Bild unten (3xSpecialized) muss in Amiland sein.  Die jungs haben die Texas bundesland form auf die Schulter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (19. Oktober 2012)

Das untere Bild stammt aus einer Reihe zum CrossVegas.
Das mittlere Bike ist ein Geekhouse Mudville


----------



## Hobb (19. Oktober 2012)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> 3x Crux



oh, Golfplatz!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2012)

das blau/gelbe ist so geil!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Oktober 2012)

wär das blau grün ...
kann einer mit photoshop umgehen?? (;


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das blau/gelbe ist so geil!



Finde ich auch.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Oktober 2012)

Für das blau/ gelbe hätte ich dirket den perfekten Aufbau im Kopf.
Der Rahmen ist so irre!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

Genau der hängt beim Kollegen...wird irgendwann bei mir landen !


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Oktober 2012)

Größe?
Was kostet der denn?
Dein Postfach ist voll! Kann dir keine PN schreiben!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mehr meins, aber man kann's ja trotzdem noch mal zeigen:





So g_xx_l das Ding!
Ich hätt´s nicht verkauft...
Was sind das denn für Laufräder - sieht nach Mavic aus?

Gruß


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Oktober 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein Crux von Specialized, das er mal zeigen könnte ? Und zwar das bunte ?



mein crux






der dealer meines vertrauens hat noch einen neongelb/blauen rahmen in der auslage. es gibt ihn also noch zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Größe?
> Was kostet der denn?
> Dein Postfach ist voll! Kann dir keine PN schreiben!



Habe das PF frei gemacht ! Schreibe dir gleich !


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Michelangelo (26. Oktober 2012)

Da war kein Durchkommen. Keine 24 Stunden vorher war der Trail noch passierbar.. da hat sich einer von Samstag auf Sonntag tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht. Was für ein Arloch





Ansonsten war es schon ganz nett, das letzte Wochenende. Morgen soll es schneien. Wie ich die weisse Pest hasse.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Teil und das Cannondale... Sehr schick!


----------



## badboy-rudi (28. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Moots, Ianus.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (28. Oktober 2012)

Wollte hier mal mein erstes Crossprohekt vorstellen:










Gruß Stephan


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Oktober 2012)

Bäh! Bei dem Rahmen kann ja fast nix schief gehen!
Wunderschön!

Kurze Technik frage: 
Welche Schläuche fahrt ihr falls ihr welche habt?
Bin da momentan ein wenig der Verzweiflung nah.
Eigentlich wollte ich auf tubeless umrüsten, habe aber bisher noch nicht die Masse an tubeless-ready Reifen gefunden. Auch da wäre ich für Rat dankbar.


----------



## madone (28. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Räder wieder ... Van Dessel find ich sehr lässig!

Moots fast overdressed 

Bezüglich der Schläuche nehm ich entweder Latex Rennradschläuche oder die Conti Cross.

Tubeless hab ich noch nicht probiert...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2012)

van dessel: top
moots: optisch nichts meins aber trotzdem gut
germans: kann nur gut werden. viel spass beim aufbau.

schläuche: normale schwalbe (die leichten)
habe hier auch latex schläuche (vom crossladen) liegen, habe dazu aber noch keine erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2012)

Schläuche: Am Crosser nehme ich immer Latex, mit Normalschläuchen war ich sonst 5x pro Ausfahrt am Flicken.

@taunusteufel: der LRS war ein Fulcrum Racing 3 (2010)

Moots: Eigentlich schade, dass das Rad wohl noch nie Schlamm gesehen hat.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


>


----------



## Rollendesrad (29. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Thread, schöne Fahrräder! Ich schau hier sehr gerne rein.
Nun, etwas ganz frisches von mir:











Das CrossCheck ersetzt bei mir drei Fahrräder! 
Ich bin ganz angetan von den Nokon Hüllen. Man kann gespannt sein wie die sich über die Dauer verhalten.
Was fahrt ihr für Bremsbeläge im Winter?


----------



## F4B1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Rote Koolstops. Verzögern auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C noch.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Oktober 2012)

Modern Art auf der Tour von heute morgen.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2012)

zum surly: ganz geil. 

der vorbau ist zu fett. superforce?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (29. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zum surly: ganz geil.
> 
> Der vorbau ist zu fett. superforce?



Ja ist nen Superforce, der soll sowiso wieder ans MTB. Was gibts schmaleres für OS Lenker? - am besten von Syntace.

Ist das nen S-Works Tricross? Die Farben sind schön, mich stören nur immer die übergroßen Hersteller schriftzüge.
Mein Tricross wurde gerade ersetzt...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2012)

syntace f149, f119, truvativ aka, race face turbine...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Oktober 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> J
> Ist das nen S-Works Tricross? Die Farben sind schön, mich stören nur immer die übergroßen Hersteller schriftzüge.
> Mein Tricross wurde gerade ersetzt...



Ja, ist ein S-Works von 2008. Ich habe es gebraucht günstig bekommen und eigentlich sollte es nur ein Kreuzband-Reha-Bike sein, aber das Crossen macht mit doch mehr Spaß als ich dachte.  

Dein Surly gefällt mit sehr gut ich mag nicht alltäglich Rahmen. Viellicht wird mein nächstes Projekt mal ein Crosser, anstatt immer nur ein MTB.


----------



## Rollendesrad (29. Oktober 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein S-Works von 2008. Ich habe es gebraucht günstig bekommen und eigentlich sollte es nur ein Kreuzband-Reha-Bike sein, aber das Crossen macht mit doch mehr Spaß als ich dachte.
> 
> Dein Surly gefällt mit sehr gut ich mag nicht alltäglich Rahmen. Viellicht wird mein nächstes Projekt mal ein Crosser, anstatt immer nur ein MTB.



Das Specialized fährt sich auch gut. Ist nen super Einstieg  Die Grenzen zwischen MTB und Cyclocross verschwimmen bei mir. 
Längere Strecken und oder auf die Tube drücken --> Crosser
Technische Trails und bergab flowen --> MTB

Ich mag Crossen einfach weils mehr Herrausforderung auch auf relativ einfachen Touren bedeutet.

Wobei man auch mit dem Crosser tricksen kann, kleine Stufen lassen sich gut fahren, versetzen geht auch und besonders der Wheelie kommt gut . Beim Bunnyhoppen hab ich kein Vertrauen, wegen der Überhöhung. 

Das Surly hat mir optisch und von der Geometrie super gefallen, nur hab ich ewig gezögert weil ich eigentlich Discs haben wollte. Die RX5 auf meinem Tricross waren so naja. Habs dann letztendlich doch gewagt und die TRP in Verbindung mit den neuen Stis sind hammer! Knackig, gut zu dosieren und stark.
Damit kann ich auf Anhieb auf dem Vorderrad um ecken rollen, was mir nichtmal so kontrolliert aufm MTB mit hydraulischen Discs gelingt.


----------



## GeEk (29. Oktober 2012)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> 3x Crux




Ich find das Crux Carbon den absoluten Hammer und zwar genau so aufgebaut wie es Stybar hier präsentiert!!!

Ich hab gesehen, dass es das Carbon Crux in einer Pro und einer S-Works Varinate gibt. Geometrie scheint gleich zu sein, dass S-Works ist scheinbar auf Grund eines andern Materials leichter... Gibt es da sonst noch einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Varianten, der den Aufpreis ausmacht bzw. rechtfertigt (immerhin fast das Doppelte!!)??

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## spinner69 (29. Oktober 2012)

Dürfte nur das andere Fact-Material sein. Soviel ich weiß, ist die Gabel beim Pro-Set sogar identisch mit der vom S-Works.

Hab mir den 2013er Pro wie auf dem Golfplatzbild gekauft, allerdings in der Disc-Variante.

(Aufbau folgt über den Winter, deshalb noch keine Bilder). Reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## F4B1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal ne Runde Training, quasi vor der Haustür (15min Anfahrt). Heftig, da erst vor kurzem wieder frisch aufgeschüttet, 10er Schnitt. Aber Durchschnittspuls bei 165.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2012)

ob man den leuten die bahn spuren muß...


----------



## F4B1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Spuren gabs schon zu genüge.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. November 2012)

jawoll immer schön die dirt-tracks zerfurchen damit die dirter wieder was zum shapen und glätten haben.,.. mann mann ...


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2012)

ready to rumble:







für lorsch kommt vermutlich noch ein rocket ron an das hinterrad.


----------



## Rollendesrad (6. November 2012)

Echt gut. Der Rahmen war ganz oben auf meiner Liste der Disc Crosser.

Der Gabel würd nen starkes Coticdecal in schwarz echt gut stehen. Im Kontrast zum Rahmen. So ist sie nen bischen zu grell.


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2012)

danke  fährt sich auch sehr gut.
rahmen + gabel kriegen anfang 2013 neues pulver.


----------



## Rollendesrad (6. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke  fährt sich auch sehr gut.
> rahmen + gabel kriegen anfang 2013 neues pulver.



Weisst du schon welche Farbe? 
Singlespeed muss ich auch irgendwann mal ausprobieren. Du fährst auch Crossrennen oder? Bei überschaubaren Rundkursen und vorallem im Schlamm sicher gut.


----------



## AngryApe (7. November 2012)

15.000 km und läuft °


----------



## maiksen (7. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> 15.000 km und läuft °



und laeuft und laeuft


----------



## Rommos (7. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> 15.000 km und läuft °


 
Sehr schönes Teil  und mir total unbekannt  
Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## AngryApe (7. November 2012)

Das ist ein Pureblood von Fixie Inc. Das war ne kleine Firma aus Karlsruhe die relativ hochwertige Stahlräder (CX, RR, urbaner single speed / fixie kram) hergestellt hat (wurden in Taiwan gefertigt)...naja vor nem knappen Jahr haben die Jungs Aufgrund von zu geringem Absatz den Vertrieb eingestellt und jetzt liegen die Martkenrechte bei Fahrrad.de --> R.I.P. (und hoffentlich kommen keine Zombies aus der Erde gekrochen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2012)

das pure blood ist toll!
rahmen + aufbau 
am rahmen gefällt mir besonders, dass er die verstellbaren ausfaller hat.
schade um fixie inc.
 @Rollendesrad:
bin dies jahr erst zwei rennen gefahren. lief eigentlich gut. wenn der kurs nicht zu viele lange geraden hat ist ssp kein nachteil. drecktest kommenden SO in lorsch, mal schauen.

farbe wird erst entschieden, wenn der steuersatz hier liegt.


----------



## Rommos (7. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Das ist ein Pureblood von Fixie Inc. Das war ne kleine Firma aus Karlsruhe die relativ hochwertige Stahlräder (CX, RR, urbaner single speed / fixie kram) hergestellt hat (wurden in Taiwan gefertigt)...naja vor nem knappen Jahr haben die Jungs Aufgrund von zu geringem Absatz den Vertrieb eingestellt und jetzt liegen die Martkenrechte bei Fahrrad.de --> R.I.P. (und hoffentlich kommen keine Zombies aus der Erde gekrochen!)


 
Hi

jetzt wo ich es weiß kann ich es auch entziffern am Rad.

Ja, Fixie Inc war sehr cool, tolle Räder (Pureblood hat mir gleich gefallen). Hab noch auf der Eurobike 2011 ihren 29er Prototyp bewundert, dann kam kurz darauf das aus - leider...
Und leider hatte ich gerade mehrer andere Räder im Aufbau und so war nix für ein AUsverkauf-Pureblood da.

Merci und viel Freude damit, echt wunderschön


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2012)

netzfund




http://gravelquest.blogspot.de/2012/02/back-in-saddle-again.html

damn! am steuerrohr hätte ich etwas mehr drangelassen...
kann mir diese unsitte einer erklären? customrahmen aber dann spacer.


----------



## Stefan H (8. November 2012)

Mein neue Liebe 

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/hakkalugi_disc/#


----------



## Stefan H (8. November 2012)

http://www.cxmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ibis-hakkalugi-disc-2013-cyclocross-bike-don-myrah-img_9489-e_11.jpgIbis Hakkalugi Disc


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2012)

geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (8. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> netzfund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vor allem wenn dann dazu ein ISP verbaut ist???
Ansonsten sehr schön...


----------



## bobtailoner (8. November 2012)

Das neue IBIS ist ja so unglaublich sexy!


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. November 2012)

das IBIS... ohh jaa

a. nienies Netzfund scheint einem Langbeiner mit kurzem Oberkörper zu gehören, da es in der Länge recht "kompakt" erscheint (oder macht das die Perspektive?)


----------



## Kooni81 (9. November 2012)

Heute unterwegs gewesen, da musst ich mein Crosser auch mal wieder ablichten:





Seit diesem Jahr bin ich mit den Veltec Volare unterwegs, hatte ich noch rumliegen. Machen sich ganz gut im Crosser, Performancemäßig.


Greetz

Kooni


----------



## Heiko_München (9. November 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt ... 

...sicher noch nicht final...

...aber auf jeden Fall schonmal geiler Stahl, sexy Carbongabel & schnell ...


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2012)

Sehr schön ! Tolles Rad !


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> http://www.cxmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ibis-hakkalugi-disc-2013-cyclocross-bike-don-myrah-img_9489-e_11.jpgIbis Hakkalugi Disc



Aber noch schöner wär´s, wenn auf eine Anfrage nach dem Preis auch noch mal eine Antwort gibt 

Robert


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2012)

Also, soooooo wahnsinnig find ichs gar nicht. Da gibts doch deutlich schickere Carbon-Frames.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. November 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt ...
> 
> ...sicher noch nicht final...
> 
> ...aber auf jeden Fall schonmal geiler Stahl, sexy Carbongabel & schnell ...



sehr sehr gute entscheidung!
habe lange gekämpft mit dem teilchen!
welche größe ist das?


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. November 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/ibis-debuts-hakkalgi-disc-35520/1/

In Schwarz finde ich den neuen Ibis einen Oberstyler...wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (10. November 2012)

Schönes Teil. Ich würde die Felgenaufkleber noch abmachen. Was ist das für nen Sattel?


----------



## Heiko_München (10. November 2012)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sehr sehr gute entscheidung!
> habe lange gekämpft mit dem teilchen!
> welche größe ist das?



...wieso GEKÄMPFT? Seltsame Formulierung! 

Danke fürs LOB!

Ist ein L-Rahmen (56cm). Wegen der langen "HAXEN" bei nur 1,79m Körpergröße. Die Länge ist noch in Ordnung, da ich das Rad fürs (Winter-) Training und nicht für Rennen benutze...

Und nun gehts wieder los - SPEEDEN im Süden von München


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2012)

pure bros: schicke bude!


----------



## Rommos (10. November 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt ...
> 
> ...sicher noch nicht final...
> 
> ...aber auf jeden Fall schonmal geiler Stahl, sexy Carbongabel & schnell ...




Sehr schön 
Gratulation und viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Roman

P.S. wie schon erwähnt, Felgen cleanen kommt bestimmt gut


----------



## Rommos (10. November 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Ich würde die Felgenaufkleber noch abmachen. Was ist das für nen Sattel?



Dürfte ein Selle Italia Flite SLR sein...


----------



## mete (10. November 2012)

Nach diversen Änderungen machts gleich noch mehr Spaß:


----------



## Heiko_München (10. November 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dürfte ein Selle Italia Flite SLR sein...



Ja!

Hab ich kurzfristig von meinem Downhillbike übernommen. Muss aber definitiv was für Langstrecken drauf..... 

War aber wieder sehr flux heute!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

@mete

Auch sehr gxxl ! Schöne Rahmenfarbe! 
Aber warum hast du das rosafarbene OCCP erst verkauft und jetzt wieder ein OCCP aufgebaut?


----------



## mete (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_mete_
> 
> Auch sehr gxxl ! Schöne Rahmenfarbe!
> Aber warum hast du das rosafarbene OCCP erst verkauft und jetzt wieder ein OCCP aufgebaut?



Das rosane war mir mindestens eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Schade, der Rahmen mit Carbonhinterbau war schon toll!  

Warum der neue Aufbau ohne Disc? Bestimmte Gründe?


VG


----------



## mete (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum der neue Aufbau ohne Disc? Bestimmte Gründe?



Wenn ich Disc fahren willl, nehme ich das MTB. Die Avid BB tu ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Okay...   

Ach, da bekomme ich wieder Lust auf ´nen Crosser.  

Inzwischen verkauft:


----------



## randi (10. November 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Hab ich kurzfristig von meinem Downhillbike übernommen. Muss aber definitiv was für Langstrecken drauf.....
> 
> War aber wieder sehr flux heute!



Langstrecken? Der Selle Italia Flite oder SLR sind doch die Langstreckensättel. Zu mindestens für mich, mit dem SLR Carbonio ist Alpen X und für Toren jenseits der 200km tauglich.


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2012)

Habe auch keine Probleme mit dem SLR, aber das ist halt verschieden.


----------



## madone (10. November 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Nach diversen Änderungen machts gleich noch mehr Spaß:



Sehr cool!!! Auch der Laufrdsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...wieso GEKÄMPFT? Seltsame Formulierung!
> 
> Danke fürs LOB!
> 
> ...



Gekämpft ob kaufen ja/ nein.
sorry, hab meine Goldwaage heut zuhause gelassen. 
 Was auch immer, schönes Pferd.

Das OCCP ist auch sehr heiss.
Der rahmen ist Baugleich dem Poison?
Welche Räder hast du da drin?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

@mete

welche kurbel ist das?


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2012)

das rad von mete ist - wie immer - saugut.


----------



## mete (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @_mete_
> 
> welche kurbel ist das?



Das ist eine Truvativ Elita.

Laufräder weiß ich nicht genau, wahrscheinlich China-Carbonfelgen mit Novatec Road-Naben. Hält jedenfalls ganz ordentlich was aus.


----------



## ONE78 (13. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


>



sehr gut 
das rot find ich fast noch schicker als mein gelb...
L oder XL?


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

das gelbe hat ein paar schöne details wie leitungsführung durch gabel + kettenstrebe. am SO ein schickes teil beim cx in lorsch gesehen.


----------



## AngryApe (13. November 2012)

Danke fürs Lob 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann müsste das L sein (damals gabs noch zwei größere Rahmenversionen zur Auswahl).

Was mir an dem gelben PB vorallem gefällt ist der Vorbau in Wagenfarbe!


----------



## Hobb (15. November 2012)

John Deere Gemüsehobel


----------



## madone (15. November 2012)

Helm ist aber schon freekig


----------



## madone (15. November 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (15. November 2012)

Sollte nur ein Jux sein. Hab heut Kaspertag.

http://cyclitis.wordpress.com/2012/11/15/lotus-xferno/





Die Zuschauer fanden's lustig.


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2012)

fliegerbrille


----------



## Oktoberkind (16. November 2012)

Helm: Cromwell?
Brille: Climax? 

Wenn ich nur dran denke, wie wir früher mit der Combo auf dem Kopf über die Landstraßen gedüst sind ...! Ist aber auch schon lange her 

Immerhin wird die Birne nicht kalt mit dem Helm

Grüße aus dem schwarzen Wald
Thomas


----------



## Hobb (16. November 2012)

moin,
Climax ja Cromwell leider nein. York classic von 2012

Die linke zum Gruß


----------



## singlestoph (17. November 2012)

Ein Rudel Crosschecke


----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

ein naturbursche und ein kaffeerenner




20121117_kaffenback_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121117_kaffenback_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121117_kaffenback_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

Beide sehr hübsch! 

Da ich freu ich mich umso mehr auf mein Kaffenback, das hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

merci. ich finde die proportionen sehr gelungen und die geo angenehm!

viel spass mit deinem.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

versus schrieb:


> merci. ich finde die proportionen sehr gelungen und die geo angenehm!
> 
> viel spass mit deinem.



Singlespeed ist optisch einfach ein Genuss, schlicht und schön 

Danke 
In meins soll ja eine Carbongabel - die Anbauteile kommen alten Crosser.
Vielleicht schafft es mein Kaffenback noch vor Jahresende in diesen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (18. November 2012)

Schickes Kaffenback!
Gefällt mir merkwürdigerweise noch besser als der Naturbursche, und der ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FOPXKV2/planet_x_kaffenback_2011_fork

Ist doch hier? 
Disc in Schwarz oder Bronze


----------



## Rommos (19. November 2012)

@versus - sehr lässige Geräte  

Und beide eine Versuchung. Ssp ist natürlich einfach schön und schlicht, da könnte mir sogar eine Felgenbremse angenehm sein .

Gruß
Roman


----------



## versus (19. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FOPXKV2/planet_x_kaffenback_2011_fork
> 
> Ist doch hier?
> Disc in Schwarz oder Bronze



ja richtig. ich habe übrigens noch eine schwarze für canti übrig.


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2012)

zwei schöne eingängige 
kaffenback sieht etwas flach aus (lenkwinkel).


----------



## felixthewolf (19. November 2012)

hier mal mein Sportgerät:














hier der Rest der Bilder

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (19. November 2012)

@Felix: welcher lenker ist denn das? macht mich gerade schwer an!

sehr hübsches fahrrad!


----------



## felixthewolf (19. November 2012)

Das ist der originale Giant Road Contact SLR

Felix


----------



## shutupandride (19. November 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Heute mal ne Runde Training, quasi vor der Haustür (15min Anfahrt). Heftig, da erst vor kurzem wieder frisch aufgeschüttet, 10er Schnitt. Aber Durchschnittspuls bei 165.


man versucht ja sachen logisch zu verstehen...
aber kannst du mir mal erklären was da durch deinen *piep* kopf gegangen ist, du *piep*?!


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FOPXKV2/planet_x_kaffenback_2011_fork
> 
> Ist doch hier?
> Disc in Schwarz oder Bronze





versus schrieb:


> ja richtig. ich habe übrigens noch eine schwarze für canti übrig.



Und ich noch ne bronzene mit canti, wenn jemand eine braucht.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2012)

geile karre, felix.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. November 2012)

Hab da ja auch so einen Natur Burschen im Renneinsatz !






Album hier !


----------



## Rommos (20. November 2012)

Mensch Lotte.2000

sehr schöner Crosser  passt super zum Fuhrpark 

Was ist das für eine Rahmengrösse (und deine SL)? Das war aber nicht der orig LRS, doer? Oder hast du eh selbst aufgebaut?

Viel Spaß damit (sieht so aus, als hättest du den eh...)

Gruß
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2012)

schick schick. stahl ist halt doch immer noch am schönsten.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. November 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mensch Lotte.2000
> 
> sehr schöner Crosser  passt super zum Fuhrpark
> 
> ...



Danke  passt super bei Rahmenhöhe 49cm (OK OR) und  SL 81/82. Laufradsatz für´s Rennen ist ein gebraucht gekaufter Shimano WH-RS10. 
Das Rad macht wirklich Spaß und geht sowas von ums Eck .....! 

Fuhrpark - Demnächst stelle ich noch eins dazu .



a.nienie schrieb:


> schick schick. stahl ist halt doch immer noch am schönsten.



Da sind wir doch der selben Meinung 

es grüßt René


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. November 2012)

Das Gerät gehört mit auf die neu Seite! Mehr geht nicht! 



felixthewolf schrieb:


> hier mal mein Sportgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (20. November 2012)

@felixthewolf - sehr cooles Gerät  
Was ich schon die ganze Zeit überlege: wo ist der Gegenhalter für die hintere Bremse? Ist der schon vorne am Rahmen?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## felixthewolf (20. November 2012)

Der letzte Anschlag für hinten ist vorm am Oberrohr, wo die Bremsleitung im Rahmen verschwindet.

Felix


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2012)

Bin seit einiger Zeit auch wieder viel mit dem Crosser unterwegs, so wie heute und gestern...











Das Giant ist eine Racewaffe!  
Aber die Stahlcrosser, die in den letzten Tagen hier gezeigt wurden gefallen mir noch besser. Ich glaub ich brauch ein neues Projekt.


----------



## Rommos (20. November 2012)

Servus

Für ein geniales Stahlcrosser-Projekt wäre doch das hier was passendes - hat sich noch keiner dafür gefunden 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2012)

Zu klein für mich.


----------



## Rommos (20. November 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zu klein für mich.



Für mich auch  aber ich werd jetzt erst mal mein Zoulou aufpeppen


----------



## versus (20. November 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zu klein für mich.



wie wärs für den anfang mit meiner übrigen canti stahlgabel? 

diese specigabel ist wirklich ähm speziell


----------



## Rollendesrad (21. November 2012)

Dem Rücklicht scheint der Herbst nicht zu gefallen. Das war doch mal nen Knog...die mögen nur Fixies und Stadtverkehr


----------



## jmr-biking (21. November 2012)

Nix Knog, das ist ein Skully und er ist immer mit auf Tour, zumindest im Herbst. 






Die Specie-Gabel ist in der Tat etwas "wuchtig", aber auch ziemlich steif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (21. November 2012)

Ja, ich davchte ja nur. Wenn mir immer Dreck ins Gesicht fliegt würd ich auch son Gesicht ziehen und hätte rote Augen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. November 2012)

Skully ist halt für den Dreck. Der mag das und kennt es auch nicht anders.


----------



## Kooni81 (22. November 2012)

Der Skully ist der Burner!


----------



## versus (22. November 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Specie-Gabel ist in der Tat etwas "wuchtig", aber auch ziemlich steif.



"wuchtig" ist ein schönes wort dafür 

ist die dämpfeinlage in der gabel denn effektiv spürbar? gerade wenn du die steifigkeit hervorhebst ist das für mich schwer vorstellbar.

bzgl. dämpfung:
deutlich spürbar ist bei mir der unterschied zwischen der kocmo titangabel im rewel zur planet-x stahlgabel im kaffenback. allerdings ist es in dem fall mit der steifigkeit auch so 

ich bin mit dem rewel + rr laufrädern im sommer in der provence unterwegs gewesen. schnelle pässe runter muss man da schon deutlich mehr zupacken, als mit einer rennradgabel...


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2012)

das swiss cross fährt sich genial.

auch stahl


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (22. November 2012)

Wenn Du Diesen Rahmen irgendwann mal hergeben solltest, gib mir bitte Bescheid!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2012)

mein belgisches diamant


----------



## AngryApe (22. November 2012)

@ONE78...exotische teilekombination...aber irgendwie auch geil ! (ich glaub das ist das erste rad an dem die "raceline" marta farblich passt )


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2012)

Hmm seit ich für Stadt und Reise einen Randonneur hatte hab ich irgendwie immer mehr Lust auf ein vielseitiges Rennrad bekommen und bin letztlich bei den Cyclocrossern gelandet. Da mein Händler ums Eck BMC hat und ich den Gran Fondo Rahmen als reines RR schon Probefahren konnte hab ich mir kurzer Hand ein Gran Fondo GF-02 Disc bestellt, dass ich von der Eurobike schon kannte. Ist leider nicht so farbenfroh wie die geilen Räder hier und kommt auch erst im Februar  Müssen dann halt ein paar Sticker drauf *G*

Gewicht liegt lt. Händerkatalog bei 8,55kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2012)

Servus 

Das BMC schaut richtig gut aus  hoffentlich kannst du die Wartezeit ertragen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## altamann (25. November 2012)

BMC


----------



## spinner69 (25. November 2012)

Rahmen steht nach 6 Jahren immer noch gut da ... Ridley


----------



## madone (25. November 2012)

Ridleys sind immer nett ... Sti hängen irgendwie zu tief oder? Fährst du Mono?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. November 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Das BMC schaut richtig gut aus  hoffentlich kannst du die Wartezeit ertragen
> 
> ...



Hab bisher auf jedes meiner Räder irgendwie min. 3 Monate gewartet. Bins gewohnt. Bei dem geilen Wetter heute war ich richtig wehmütig, das Rad noch nicht zu haben.


----------



## spinner69 (25. November 2012)

madone schrieb:


> Ridleys sind immer nett ... Sti hängen irgendwie zu tief oder? Fährst du Mono?



Hab auf die Eile die guten Dura-STIs gegen die alten 105er ersetzt, dabei sind sie etwas zu tief gekommen. Beim nächsten Lenkerbandwechsel werde ich es wieder optimieren.

Jop, ist auf Mono umgebaut. Geht super, wenn auch manchmal etwas anstrengend  Mir ist die Kette einfach zu oft runtergefallen, dank Schiene und Plaste-Kettenführung ist das aber Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (25. November 2012)

Fährst du mit dem linken Sti oder hat einen extra Bremshebel ala Armstrong?


----------



## spinner69 (25. November 2012)

madone schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem linken Sti oder hat einen extra Bremshebel ala Armstrong?



Hab den linken STI montiert, damit das Griffgefühl beidseitig gleich ist. Anfangs hatte ich Bedenken, dass durch den fehlenden Schaltzug etwas klappern könnte. Völlig unbegründet


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2012)

fahre schon lange ultegra hebel am singlespeeder, kein ghostshifting 

ridley ist gut und das bmc sehr lecker, obwohl weiss...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. November 2012)

mein stadt-fahrzeug:


----------



## Rommos (28. November 2012)

Servus

Hast du das Maxcycles selbst aufgebaut? Sieht nach dem CXone Rahmen aus, ist das dann eine spezielle (Feder-) Gabel?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Rollendesrad (29. November 2012)

Abend,

der gelbe Rahmen ist heiß, einzig der Lenker ist mir suspekt.

Ich habe das Experiment Tubeless am Crosser gewagt.
Sogar die Contis waren auf Anhieb dicht. Fahrgefühl ist sahnig, macht sich imo mehr als bei MTB Reifen bemerkbar. 

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

echt? sind die net so ****rig wie die mtb? hmmm... vllt versuch ich es dann auch mal


----------



## Rollendesrad (30. November 2012)

Ja, wobei ich nur von meinen Conti Cyclo-X King 42-700 falt sprechen kann. Gibt ja auch da verschiedene Modelle und Chargen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ich soltle naechste woche  einen satz receking 35mm falt bekommen. mal sehen. die billig 29x2.0 gingen auch prima dicht.

bin eh sehr gespannt... mein singlespeed disk crosser ist in teilen auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (30. November 2012)

Bei dem Schlamm im Moment hätte ich auch gern Singlespeed. Aber der Gedanke verschwindet recht schnell wenns Berghoch geht. 34/28 ist im Moment schon ne gute Herrausforderung.

Mal gespannt wie lange die Felgen halten.

Ich hoffe du stellst dein Bike dann gleich hier ein. Ist immer schön was neues zu sehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

keien angst wird gemacht... aber erstmal muss der ritchey streem zu bike-components und dann zu mir... ach ja...der rahmen + gabel muss auch erstnoch von der insel zu mir


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

@nopain-nogain - das klingt ja wieder mal spannend, machst du hoffenlich einen schönen Aufbauthread draus?! 

Zu tubeless: wieviel Milch gebt ihr da rein? Vom Gewicht her macht das eher weniger aus, oder? Hab grad einen 2. LRS für meinen Crosser mit Latexschläuchen bestückt, etwas über 80gr. das Stück....Und mit "normalen" Felgen wird es wohl eh weniger klappen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

also mein lrs kann tubeless.. der ist akutell im starrbiek mit 29x2.0 raceking tubeless (xt/nabendynamo + mavic tn719)

aufbauthread? hier im crosser teil? meint ihr?


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aufbauthread? hier im crosser teil? meint ihr?


 
UNBEDINGT


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2012)

ja. hoffe es ist wenigstens stahl. fahre am crosser 38/19, damit komme ich den berg noch gut hoch ohne in der ebene zu verhungern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

okok... kommt. vllt fange ich morgen an... 
ja: stahl
uebersetzugn erstmal: 40/16
soll ja primaer im flachen benutzt werden. wenn ich in die berge geh nimm ich das bike (unter 10% gibts bei uns net!)


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> okok... kommt. vllt fange ich morgen an...
> ja: stahl
> uebersetzugn erstmal: 40/16


 
Heisst "vllt fange ich morgen an" evt. auch schon heute ?

"Stahl" und "Insel" ist ja schon mal vielversprechend


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

wenn: 





dann vllt heute noch


----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. November 2012)

Ich fahre seit letztem WE auch tubless .

Konnte den Rocket Ron zu einem fairen Preis kaufen und hab auf Notubes Rimstrip umgerüstet. Der RORO kann auch im Schlamm ganz gut .






Bin vorerst sehr zufrieden und es bleibt erst mal so! Morgen neues Rennen, neue Strecke, neuer Test! 

Album


----------



## Rollendesrad (30. November 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> Zu tubeless: wieviel Milch gebt ihr da rein? Vom Gewicht her macht das eher weniger aus, oder? Hab grad einen 2. LRS für meinen Crosser mit Latexschläuchen bestückt, etwas über 80gr. das Stück....Und mit "normalen" Felgen wird es wohl eh weniger klappen
> 
> Gruß
> Roman



Ich hab etwa 40ml drin. Bei der Menge kommt es immer drauf an wie porös der Reifen ist, wie groß die Innenfläche(Volumen) ist, wie lange/wieviel Pannenschutz man möchte und wieviel man auf Gewicht achtet.

Ich benutze ne normale Felge. Man sollte auf nen recht flaches Felgenprofil achten, dh. umso weniger Spielraum unter dem Horn ist desto besser. Man kann auch "auffüttern" mit den Notubes Rimstrip oder Ähnlichem.


----------



## mete (30. November 2012)

Tubeless am Crosser: Wenn man da mal einen Cut drin hat, kann man gleich nen Schlauch reinziehen, bis der dicht ist, ist der Reifen leer und aus der Felge gesprungen. Dann lieber Tubular mit billigen Tufos und Milch drinne. De billige Version des Primus gibt es schon für 30,-/Stück, dazu noch nen Satz Mavic Reflex für denselben Preis und ab geht der Roller. Der Primus ist außerdem auch noch ein sehr guter Reifen auf fast allen Untergründen.


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

Hi,

hab den RoRo auch auf dem neuen LRS (hab ihn auch günstig bekommen, sollte das was zu bedeuten haben ).

Jetzt teste ich mal die Latex, ist auch neu für mich. Vielleicht teste ich es doch irgenwann mal mit Milch, mein 29er laufen auch damit.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

mir geht es weniger um cuts. die hab ich nie. eher um durchschlaege und da hilft tubless.
tubular hab ich auch schon angedacht. kommt evtl mal. aber im moment nimm ich dne 29er lrs mit den mavic tn719. der ist da und hat nen nabendynamo. tubeless geht damit auch (ist ja aktuell tubeless mit 2.0er raceking montiert).


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit letztem WE auch tubless .
> 
> Konnte den Rocket Ron zu einem fairen Preis kaufen und hab auf Notubes Rimstrip umgerüstet. Der RORO kann auch im Schlamm ganz gut .
> 
> ...



Ich drück uns mal die Daumen was den Boden in Elmhorn angeht. Noch so ein Rennen wie in Wedel :kotz:


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. November 2012)

Soviel zu: kommt im Februar: *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (30. November 2012)

Sehr schön, jetzt noch ne schwarze Kurbel ....


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Soviel zu: kommt im Februar: *g*




..wie schnell doch die Zeit verfliegt ...

Gratulation zum Zuwachs im Fuhrpark 

Hast du es gewogen, haben die 8,55 kg ohne Pedale gestimmt?

Dann mal viel Spaß bei der ersten Ausfahrt!

Gruß
Roman


----------



## madone (30. November 2012)

Gewicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ... Trotzdem schön!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. November 2012)

Schönes BMC 

Seit letzter Woche habe ich doch ein wenig Respekt vor solch filigraner Bauweise. 

Leider hab ich das Bild nicht größer, ich hoffe mann kann die abgerissene Sitzrohrstrebe gut erkennen.


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2012)

Oha, sieht aus als ob das Schaltwerk abgerissen wurde und gleich richtig Kleinholz verursacht hat....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Dezember 2012)

madone schrieb:


> Gewicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ... Trotzdem schön!



Da hast Du Recht, habs au nie ganz geglaubt. Muss ein Druckfehler im Händlerkatalog sein, da es statt der angegebenen 8,55kg genau 9,55kg wiegt.

Bleibt aber unter 10kg mit den Pedalen 



Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Schönes BMC
> 
> Seit letzter Woche habe ich doch ein wenig Respekt vor solch filigraner Bauweise.
> 
> Leider hab ich das Bild nicht größer, ich hoffe mann kann die abgerissene Sitzrohrstrebe gut erkennen.



Mach mir keine Angst  BMC wirbt bei der Endurance-Serie damit, dass die erstens kein Gewichtlimit haben und die Räder das abkönnen. Hoffe ich mal.


----------



## madone (1. Dezember 2012)

Sei froh dein BMC kann sowas ab ... das ist der Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbon


----------



## mm1972 (1. Dezember 2012)

...super Rad.


----------



## Priest0r (2. Dezember 2012)

Arbeitsrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2012)

die OCCP-Crosser sind auch immer sehr schön


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> die OCCP-Crosser sind auch immer sehr schön


----------



## Pharell (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zum *BMC*.
Sind das 29Zoll Laufräder oder irre ich mich? Bitte klärt mich auf.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

ja


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2012)

28 und 29 haben den gleichen Felgendurchmesser. Unterschied ist die Höhe der Reifen. Also ist am Crosser eindeutig ein 28ziger


----------



## Pharell (2. Dezember 2012)

Guut. 
Und eine 28Zoll Crossbereifung bekommt man locker auf 29Zoll Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

ok, ich erweitere meine antwort noch etwas.



k_star schrieb:


> ja



, der lrs wird als 29er lrs von mavic angeboten.


edit:

28" = 28" felge + dünne reifen
29" = 28" felge + dicke reifen


----------



## Pharell (2. Dezember 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> 28 und 29 haben den gleichen Felgendurchmesser. Unterschied ist die Höhe der Reifen. Also ist am Crosser eindeutig ein 28ziger



Also kann man sich einen 29Zoll Laufradsatz holen und ihn ohne Probleme in den Crosser schmeissen, da der Durchmesser gleich ist - das ist wunderbar


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Jungfernfahrt:





Bin jetzt wieder "back" und gönn mir nen heißen Kaffee....


----------



## Rommos (2. Dezember 2012)

@Optimizer - schönes Bild  und nach dem Kaffee sind die Finger aufgewärmt für den Er"fahr"ungsbericht 

 @Pharell - so lange du nicht einen 29er LRS mit richtig breiter Felge nimmst, dann klappt das einwandfrei


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

vorausgesetzt der hinterbau ist überhaupt für 135 mm ausgelegt.

gibt ja auch disc-crosser mit 130 mm.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Schön geworden das Kaffenback!


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2012)

DAS einsatzgebiet für ein ssp / disc kaffenback (mit 29er lrs ;-)




20121202 quer 03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121202 quer 02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

schöne tour heute! der nature boy hatte mit seinen cantis ein paar verzögerungsprobleme


----------



## Rollendesrad (2. Dezember 2012)

Wir fährts sichs denn in so tiefem Schnee?? Bestimmt leichter als mit MTB.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Wir fährts sichs denn in so tiefem Schnee?? Bestimmt leichter als mit MTB.



Es fährt sich anspruchsvoll. Der Schnee ist kein Problem, eher das, was sich darunter verbirgt....


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2012)

es fährt sich fantastisch. die querpneus haben sowohl im wiegetritt, als auch beim bremsen und in kurven erstaunlichen grip.
wurzeltrails sind natürlich nicht das ideale einsatzgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Dezember 2012)

Pharell schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum *BMC*.
> Sind das 29Zoll Laufräder oder irre ich mich? Bitte klärt mich auf.



Jo das sind ganz normale Mavic Crossride Disc, wie man Sie auch an einem 29er MTB finden würde. Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben machen lediglich Marketing und die Reifenhöhe aus einem 28er ein 29er


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_ - schönes Bild  und nach dem Kaffee sind die Finger aufgewärmt für den Er"fahr"ungsbericht



hmmm.....hier -> klick


----------



## Rommos (3. Dezember 2012)

Servus

hab heute mal etwas an meinem Zoulou geschraubt ....







...scharzes Lenkerband kommt natürlich noch, Gabelschaft wird wahrscheinlich auch noch kürzer. Jedenfalls hat das Pekana 800gr. abgenommen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

Seeehr huebsch!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2012)

allerdings! ich kann nicht so recht erkennen wie da mit den bremsen zu und her geht. hydraulisch? sehe keinen trickstuff, oder ähnlichen umdingsler.


----------



## Rommos (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Bremsen sind mechanisch, Shimano CX75. Bin gespannt wie sie sich anfühlen.

Etwas wirds noch dauern, bis es schöne hydrulische gibt, wird wohl dann gleich mit DI sein damit die STI nicht so klobig werden.....

Gruß
Roman

P.S. wenn es fertig ist (richtig fertig ist ein Rad eh nie ), dann gibts hoffentlich noch schöne Bilder


----------



## madone (3. Dezember 2012)

very nice wird das ....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Pekana ist klasse


----------



## CC. (4. Dezember 2012)

Sehr fein. Bitte mehr Bilder, auch von der anderen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (4. Dezember 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Jo das sind ganz normale Mavic Crossride Disc, wie man Sie auch an einem 29er MTB finden würde. Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben machen lediglich Marketing und die Reifenhöhe aus einem 28er ein 29er



Da bin ich aufs Marketing reingefallen. Ich muss es so sagen 

Sau dein Bike nicht so sehr ein...das schöne Weiss


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. Dezember 2012)

sehr schick das zoulou!
welche rahmen höhe is das?56 oder 58?
oberrohr sieht bissl kurz im gegensatz zur höhe aus?


----------



## Rommos (4. Dezember 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> sehr schick das zoulou!
> welche rahmen höhe is das?56 oder 58?
> oberrohr sieht bissl kurz im gegensatz zur höhe aus?


 
Servus

ist 56-58cm (siehe http://www.zoulou-bikes.com/bike_pekana_ultegra.html)

Das Oberrohr ist kurz, aber beim CX find ichs ok, macht Spaß das Teil 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. Dezember 2012)

uh 545er oberrohr ist schon recht kurz aber wenn du mit klar kommst.


----------



## mm1972 (4. Dezember 2012)

@Rommos: Wie ist der Druckpunkt der Shimano? Bin selbdt mit der Avid (Mechanik) nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## Rommos (4. Dezember 2012)

@SCOTT BoD  - mir passt es, hab zumindest im Rücken steifes Titan 

 @mm1972 - kann dir da leider noch nix sagen, bin noch keinen Meter damit gefahren. Die Avid waren aber bei mir ok. So bald ich "Erfahrung" hab, geb ich laut 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (8. Dezember 2012)

Passende "Farbe" für den Winter in Bayern:

white Camouflage....


----------



## noam (8. Dezember 2012)

hier mal mein poison crosser (wohl gleicher rahmen wie occp)




die Steine heißen übrigens Teufels Backofen.


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi,​ 






kein wirklicher Crosser,aufgebaut aus Resten wie z.B einem Stahl-Trekkingrad und Teilen die noch in der Kiste lagen und scheint für dieses fiese Wetter wie geschaffen.Gruß​


----------



## CC. (9. Dezember 2012)

KTM? Hab auch noch so einen gebürsteten Alu-Renner. Fein!


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> KTM? Hab auch noch so einen gebürsteten Alu-Renner. Fein!



Ist ein Merida Stahlrahmen,ich glaube Phosphatiert damit er nicht rostet.
Sieht schon fast aus wie Titan,ist er aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2012)

Servus

fast ganz fertig... (ganz fertig ist man nie wirklich...)






Leider wars schon wieder zu dunkel, was meinen bescheidenen Fotokünsten auch nicht weiterhilft...






Lenkerband wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas weniger weit gewickelt, finde ich nicht so schön, wenn die Lenkerbeschriftung grad so verdeckt ist, Spacer kommen vielelicht noch andere.... momentan 8650gr.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Roman


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt! 

Welcher LRS ist denn verbaut?


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> Welcher LRS ist denn verbaut?



Hi

LRS besteht aus Novatec Naben (130mm hinten mit Disc sind nicht soooo üblich), Felgen von CNC, aufgebaut von Speerlaufräder mit Sapim Laser/D-Light/Sprint und Sapim Alunippel.

Hoffentlich klappts am Wochenende mit einer Runde 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2012)

sehr, sehr geile kiste!


----------



## corfrimor (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein super Rad!

Was mich sehr interessieren würde ist, wie gut (oder schlecht) die Shimano CX75 Discs funktionieren.

Bewegen sich bei dieser Bremse eigentlich beide Kolben zur Scheibe hin? Bei der Avid BB7 bewegt sich doch, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, nur einer der beiden Kolben.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor



Rommos schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> fast ganz fertig... (ganz fertig ist man nie wirklich...)
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (14. Dezember 2012)

mir gefällt es auch...


----------



## madone (14. Dezember 2012)

Echt ein hammerschöner Crosser! Beim Syntace Lenker ist halt immer das Problem dass der Schriftzug verdeckt ist. Ist trotzdem besser als das Lenkerband zu kurz zu wickeln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

madone schrieb:


> Echt ein hammerschöner Crosser! *Beim Syntace Lenker ist halt immer das Problem dass der Schriftzug verdeckt ist. Ist trotzdem besser als das Lenkerband zu kurz zu wickeln.*



Habe genau das gleiche Problem bei mir mit dem Syntace..

Beim nächsten Lenkerbandwechsel entlabel ich den Lenker einfach.


----------



## Stefan H (15. Dezember 2012)

Aktuellster Stand


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Jup!   Nehme ich gerade so mit, so wie´s da steht.


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Was mich sehr interessieren würde ist, wie gut (oder schlecht) die Shimano CX75 Discs funktionieren.
> 
> Bewegen sich bei dieser Bremse eigentlich beide Kolben zur Scheibe hin? Bei der Avid BB7 bewegt sich doch, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, nur einer der beiden Kolben.


Bei der CX-75 bewegt sich ebenfalls nur ein Kolben.


----------



## argh (20. Dezember 2012)

Surly Cross Check






Details zum Rad gibt´s bei Interesse hier.


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Aktuellster Stand



? glaube genau das Bike/Bild steht in E..y drin zum Verkauf?!?

EDIT: IST GENAU DAS BIKE/BILD !! klaut dir da jemand evtl. was?


----------



## Stefan H (20. Dezember 2012)

Richtig..Viel Spaß beim Bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2012)

das ding habe ich doch ende des sommers bei einer rtf gesehen...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Aktuellster Stand



sehr sehr schön


----------



## gon (22. Dezember 2012)

Aktueller Aufbau:





gon


----------



## twostroketomsi (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, hier ein Bild von meinem Vapor von heute nachmittag am Brunner Berg bei Nürnberg.

Nach 15 Jahren Pause hab ich wieder angefangen, querfeldein zu fahren: Seit September fahr ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und hab dadurch wieder Gefallen am Radfahren gefunden. Und ich hab mein altes Ciöcc im Keller wiederbelebt. Mittlerweile fahr ich sogar wieder Rennen. Ich dachte zwar, aus dem Alter wär ich raus, aber scheinbar ist es nie zu spät. Naja, und um das Ciöcc ein bisschen zu schonen, hab ich mir so ein Stevens zugelegt. Nächstes Wochenende ist das nächste Rennen. Can´t wait.
Fröhliche Weihnachten allen Cyclocrossern!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2012)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> .... Mittlerweile fahr ich sogar wieder Rennen. Ich dachte zwar, aus dem Alter wär ich raus, aber scheinbar ist es nie zu spät. Naja, und um das Ciöcc ein bisschen zu schonen, hab ich mir so ein Stevens zugelegt. Nächstes Wochenende ist das nächste Rennen. Can´t wait.
> Fröhliche Weihnachten allen Cyclocrossern!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Dezember 2012)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> Hallo, hier ein Bild von meinem Vapor von heute nachmittag am Brunner Berg bei Nürnberg.
> 
> 
> Fröhliche Weihnachten allen Cyclocrossern!



Hab das Vapor auf der Eurobike gesehen, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem eine echt gute Ausstattung für das Geld.

Ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (25. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

heut´ hat es vom Wetter und von der Zeit her geklappt (meine Fotokünste sind davon unbeeinflusst minderwertig...) ein paar Bilder vom (vorläufigen) CX-Umbau zu machen.





















Von mir aus könnte das Wetter so bleiben und es langsam wieder Frühling werden ....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Optimizer (25. Dezember 2012)

Echt hüpsch!


----------



## twostroketomsi (25. Dezember 2012)

Gut, dass du es fotografiert hast. So schön schauen Cyclocrosser nach der ersten Ausfahrt nie mehr aus 
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Rommos (25. Dezember 2012)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> Gut, dass du es fotografiert hast. So schön schauen Cyclocrosser nach der ersten Ausfahrt nie mehr aus
> Sehr schönes Rad!



Die erste Ausfahrt ist ja eigentlich schon länger her, nur halt in dem Ausbauzustand nicht... aber hiermit heute auch erledigt (wenn es auch nur eine kurze Runde war)






Gruß
Roman


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. Dezember 2012)

einfach ein schönes rad - top...


----------



## madone (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann da bin ich heute auch durchgefahren ... Hätte doch anrufen sollen. Dein Crosser ist echt erste Sahne!


----------



## Luke.HdR (27. Dezember 2012)

Mein Allzweckrad für 2013:


----------



## Stahlwade (27. Dezember 2012)

Noch net ganz fertig!
Aus Gold wird noch weiß.
38/17


----------



## Rommos (27. Dezember 2012)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Noch net ganz fertig!
> Aus Gold wird noch weiß.
> 38/17



Was für ein krasses Gerät 

Ich finde das Gold gar nicht so unpassend....

Sind das tubulars?

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß
Roman


----------



## madone (27. Dezember 2012)

Wäre eine schöne Basis ... aber die weißen Lighties gehen irgendwie gar nicht, in schwarz wäre es schon der Knaller. Bist du günstig an die weißen gekommen oder war das Absicht?

Wünsch dir auch viel Spass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du gekettet? Ich war heute mit 39/18 schon gut am drucken,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## emizneo (27. Dezember 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> Die erste Ausfahrt ist ja eigentlich schon länger her, nur halt in dem Ausbauzustand nicht... aber hiermit heute auch erledigt (wenn es auch nur eine kurze Runde war)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Roman,
jetzt muß ich woll doch mal wieder mit dem Moots zu dir rüber kommen und wir müßen mal ne Rund fahren.
Tolles Teil


----------



## Rommos (28. Dezember 2012)

emizneo schrieb:


> Hey Roman,
> jetzt muß ich woll doch mal wieder mit dem Moots zu dir rüber kommen und wir müßen mal ne Rund fahren.
> Tolles Teil



Hi

Wäre natürlich cool,  auch wenn ich grad nicht so fit bin
  @madone kommt bestimmt auch gern mit wenns passt - dann gibt's auch noch ein paar schöne Bilder 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile einen guten Adapter, dass man hydraulische Scheibenbremsen am Crosser fahren kann ?


----------



## Stahlwade (28. Dezember 2012)

Trickstuff Doppelmoppel


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Straßen/Radweg Runde




Schleuse bei Detzem von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Moselcross von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## madone (28. Dezember 2012)

Rommos schrieb:


> madone kommt bestimmt auch gern mit wenns passt -



Des glaubst


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Sowas hab ich au 





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Dezember 2012)

gerade fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (29. Dezember 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> gerade fertig geworden



Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Dezember 2012)

uuh ja! das stevens gefällt extrem gut 
bitte noch ein besseres bild machen!


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das Bike vom Kleinen noch nen Tick besser.


----------



## Oktoberkind (31. Dezember 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


>



Tolles Rad! 

Welcher Fluß? Ich tippe die Dreisam bei Ebnet? 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oktoberkind (31. Dezember 2012)

Klassik und Moderne: sonnig schlammige Jahresendtour auf den Höhen des Dreisamtals


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Foto wurde an der Wiese bei Riehen (Basel) aufgenommen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (31. Dezember 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Das Foto wurde an der Wiese bei Riehen (Basel) aufgenommen



Immerhin, fast schon Südbaden, da habe ich mich ja nur 65 km verschätzt!





"Jahresabschluß 2012" 

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein erfolgreiches. gesundes, unfallfreies 2013!
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Dezember 2012)

egal in welchem forum das rocky ist ein traum!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Januar 2013)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> Immerhin, fast schon Südbaden, da habe ich mich ja nur 65 km verschätzt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke ebenfalls. Wusste gar net, dass es von RM auch nen Crosser gibt. Schickes Teil.


----------



## pantkowski (3. Januar 2013)

2013 Ridley X-Ride, size 56. Bin 190cm gross.


----------



## Stubenrocker (3. Januar 2013)

Chic. Was hat denn der für eine Oberrohrlänge?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. Januar 2013)

stimmt sieht mega kurz aus im vergleich zur rahmenhöhe


----------



## Optimizer (5. Januar 2013)

aktueller Zustand meines Stahlkaffee's:


----------



## Mini-Martin (5. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir!! Ein schlanker Stahlrahmen ist eben doch das Beste.

Martin


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Januar 2013)

Schicker Inselstahl, bin ich auch schon drum herum geschlichen. Wie viel Reifenfreiheit hast Du vorne. Sieht ziemlich eng aus.


----------



## Hobb (5. Januar 2013)

moin,
das ist schon chic aber die Lösung mit dem vorderen Bremszug gefällt mir jetzt nicht so wirklich.

Lenkerband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Januar 2013)

Reifenfreiheit mess ich gerne morgen aus. Ich wurde auch schon wegen Platz am Schaltzug des Umwerfers gefragt. Darüber berichte ich morgen. Mit Lenkerband anbringen hab ich den Bogen noch nicht so raus. Gibt's im Netz irgendwo ne geschickte Anleitung?

Bezüglich Bremszug nehme ich gerne gute Ratschläge an!


----------



## Nordpol (5. Januar 2013)

...mir auch...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Januar 2013)

optimizer sehr schicker hobel!  farbe gefällt mir unglaublich gut!


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2013)

Die Kaffenbacks sind immer schön, man kann sie nicht hässlich aufbauen. Die vordere Bremsleitung kann man prima innen an der Gabel montieren und mit zwei Kabelbindern fixieren.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

hier tut sich ja einiges 

das stevens ist auch in natura geil. schön matter lack und gut verarbeitet. mir gefällt gelbes lenkerband aber null.

das ridley ist prima. bin das so in der art an der eurobike gefahren.

inselstahl geht immer und macht auch in der pfalz einen schlanken fuß

habe meinem stahl ein paar updates gegönnt.
ich sage es ungern, aber die carbongabel macht echt einen unterschied. schöne leichte front und sehr komfortabel.


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Die Kaffenbacks sind immer schön, man kann sie nicht hässlich aufbauen. Die vordere Bremsleitung kann man prima innen an der Gabel montieren und mit zwei Kabelbindern fixieren.



hinten / innen finde ich noch schöner  




20121117_kaffenback_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr

wenn man "englisch" bremst wie optimizer, dann wirds sowieso etwas schwieriger mit der verlegung.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

ja. vor allem wenn an der gabel keine führung nichts ist.


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> hinten / innen finde ich noch schöner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schönes Bild und Rad 

Und "english" bremsen find ich super, hab mein Zoulou auch umgestellt. Find ich nicht so schwierig mit der Zugführung....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Pharell (7. Januar 2013)

pantkowski schrieb:


> 2013 Ridley X-Ride, size 56. Bin 190cm gross.



Hello,

wie zufrieden biste denn mit dem Ridley > fahrmässig, bremsmässig...??? 

Rein optisch haut es mich schon um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pantkowski (7. Januar 2013)

Pharell schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> wie zufrieden biste denn mit dem Ridley > fahrmässig, bremsmässig...???
> 
> Rein optisch haut es mich schon um!



Fährt sich sehr gut. Die Geo ist bequem (Oberrohrlänge 56cm), das Rad wendig und der Rahmen nicht zu steif im Gelände. Bremsen brauchen noch etwas Zeit um die volle Leistung zu zeigen. Da ich diese Bremsen schon an einem anderen Bike habe, weiss ich, dass sie richtig zupacken können. Bin mit dem Kauf dermaßen zufrieden, dass ich mein Niner EMD9 samt Carbongabel verkaufe.


----------



## Curtado (7. Januar 2013)

Mein SuperX


----------



## Pharell (7. Januar 2013)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Fährt sich sehr gut. Die Geo ist bequem (Oberrohrlänge 56cm), das Rad wendig und der Rahmen nicht zu steif im Gelände. Bremsen brauchen noch etwas Zeit um die volle Leistung zu zeigen. Da ich diese Bremsen schon an einem anderen Bike habe, weiss ich, dass sie richtig zupacken können. Bin mit dem Kauf dermaßen zufrieden, dass ich mein Niner EMD9 samt Carbongabel verkaufe.



Verwinden tut sich aber nix im Gelände?
Hasts mal gewogen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Januar 2013)

Sodele, nun auch mal in Bild von draussen. Machte ich sich ganz gut im Neuschnee. Sehe gerade, dass ich Depp die Pumpe gar nicht am Rahmen hatte  Naja hatte zum Glück keine Panne.


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2013)

Hi, 

das sieht nach Spaß aus  
Das BMC gefällt mir richtig gut, vorne bullig und hinten schön zierlich mit schön unauffäller Bremssattelposition 

Gruß nach "Datschiburg" 
Roman


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Januar 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das sieht nach Spaß aus
> Das BMC gefällt mir richtig gut, vorne bullig und hinten schön zierlich mit schön unauffäller Bremssattelposition
> ...



Jo die Form hats mir auch angetan. Ich sehe schon, wir Datschiburger sind auch außerhalb Schwabens bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2013)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Jo die Form hats mir auch angetan. Ich sehe schon, wir Datschiburger sind auch außerhalb Schwabens bekannt



Na ja, so weit bin ich ja vom bayrischen Schwaben nicht entfernt  - wobei ich bis dato noch keine schlüssige Erklärung für "Datschiburg" bekommen hab...

Gruß


----------



## spinner69 (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.stadtlexikon-augsburg.de...=3518&tx_ttnews[backPid]=123&cHash=8ef071d563

Zwetschgendatschi 

Sorry für OT


----------



## spinner69 (12. Januar 2013)

Ach, wenn's nur schon fertig wäre


----------



## Nordpol (12. Januar 2013)

...jetzt kommt doch der schönste Teil...


----------



## spinner69 (12. Januar 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...jetzt kommt doch der schönste Teil...



Stimmt auch wieder, danke fürs Kopfzurechtrücken


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn's nur schon fertig wäre



Wow, da entsteht ja was ganz "spezielles" 

Gibt's einen Aufbaubericht? Was hast du vor in Sachen Komponenten?

Viel Freude beim Aufbau 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## spinner69 (12. Januar 2013)

Danke Dir!

In Sachen Teile habe ich nichts Extremes vor. Aber es soll natürlich auch keine Sora oder Tiagra-Ausstattung werden 

Mal sehen, wie ich es zeitlich hin bekomme, um einen Aufbau-Faden zu machen.

Gruß
Gerald


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Januar 2013)

@neo-bahamuth
sehr schickes bmc - merkt man den flex der sitzstreben? also hats bissl (spürbar) feder-/dämpf- oder bzw komfortfeeling?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, sehr schick! Ich muss auch echt sagen, im Moment macht das GA training mit dem crosser viel mehr Spass, als mit dem RR.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Januar 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> http://www.stadtlexikon-augsburg.de...=3518&tx_ttnews[backPid]=123&cHash=8ef071d563
> 
> Zwetschgendatschi
> 
> Sorry für OT



Ah da war jmd schneller 

Mich würd auch schonma interessieren, was für Teile an den Rahmen sollen.



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth
> sehr schickes bmc - merkt man den flex der sitzstreben? also hats bissl (spürbar) feder-/dämpf- oder bzw komfortfeeling?



Jo den merkt man. Gerade auf holprigem, festgetretetenen Schnee konnt man echt komtortabel drüber sausen. Wenn man sich mit genug Kraft auf den Sattel stützt sieht man den Hinterbau auch richtig flexen.
Die Rahmen sind von BMC wohl extra auf Kopfsteinpflasterpassagen wie bei Paris-Roubaix zugeschnitten.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdBMFIRwjtE"]BMC granfondo GF01 MY13 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (13. Januar 2013)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mich würd auch schonma interessieren, was für Teile an den Rahmen sollen.



Na gut 

Laufräder: DT Swiss 240s Centerlock mit Mavix Reflex und Tufo-Bereifung
Schaltung: Dura Ace 7900, 10 fach
Bremsen: Shimano CX-70
Sattel: Fizik Tundra 2 Carbon
Kurbel: Shimano CX-75 läge bereit, aber der Einzug ins Finale ist noch nicht sicher, die drücken schon aufs Gesamtgewicht


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2013)

klingt gut! so nackig sieht der tretlagerbereich recht wuchtig aus. bin gespannt aufs fertige rad.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2013)

bmc ist schick.

specialized könnte schick werden. rahmen ist jedenfalls eine super basis.


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2013)

das neuste Plastik-BMC







noch eins





ist ein umgebautes http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2012/lifestyle/model/masschallenge /mc01/standard.html


----------



## spinner69 (15. Januar 2013)

Der Bully


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## versus (15. Januar 2013)

HAUPTsache windschatten 

sehr geiles bild


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2013)

so ein bulli wäre ein traum.

schön abends im sonnenuntergang richtung rennen.
am nächsten morgen früh raus, bike ready to race machen, tisch und stühlchen auspacken, tasse kaffe in die hand und den anderen abgehetzen racern beim aufbauen zugucken. 

herrlich! 

das bike ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rommos (15. Januar 2013)

Sehr lässig 

Irgendwie schade, dass es so einen Camper in der Art und Grösse wie T1 - T3 nich mehr gibt...

Den T2 gabs glaub ich bis vor kurzem noch als VW Kombi in Brasilien

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

beide bmc sind gut.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Januar 2013)

Der Bulli ist ja mal richtig geil. Kann jmd. entziffern, was bei dem BMC am Rahmen als Modell steht?


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2013)

mass challenge 

http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2012/lifestyle/model/masschallenge /mc01/standard.html

hab ich aber nur über googlesuche gefunden , nicht über die navigation der website
war wohl bevor es granfondos gab


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Januar 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mass challenge
> 
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2012/lifestyle/model/masschallenge /mc01/standard.html
> 
> ...



Ah danke, da wär ich nun ja überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Rommos (19. Januar 2013)

Auch nicht hässlich....






oder geschaltet...







Quelle

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Januar 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Auch nicht hässlich....



...kommt mir bekannt vor:

Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2013)

Bleibt geil!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Januar 2013)

Ich würds geschaltet in rot nehmen


----------



## Rommos (20. Januar 2013)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich würds geschaltet in rot nehmen



Ich würde es ungeschaltet aber mit Disc nehmen


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2013)

Nur ein handybild und nur im Keller, aber zumindest aktuell


----------



## Janne_HH (20. Januar 2013)

Erster Einsatz in freier Wildbahn...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Januar 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich würde es ungeschaltet aber mit Disc nehmen



Disc sowieso


----------



## Stahlwade (21. Januar 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn's nur schon fertig wäre



Sehr sehr geil  Ich sehe, es ist die Disc Version. Meins (SWorks Disc) kommt im Februar.
Welche Bremsen verbaust Du?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2013)

rommos schrieb:


> ich würde es ungeschaltet aber mit disc nehmen :d


+ 1


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2013)

das caad x hat mir zu viel rennradgene


----------



## spinner69 (21. Januar 2013)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil  Ich sehe, es ist die Disc Version. Meins (SWorks Disc) kommt im Februar.
> Welche Bremsen verbaust Du?


 
Danke 

Nachdem ich einen Satz Dura Ace-STI 10fach herumliegen habe, fiel die Entscheidung auf die neuen CX-75.

Hab zwar ein anderes Setup geplant, aber sehr aufschlussreicher Link: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...t/review-specialized-crux-pro-carbon-13-46881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Januar 2013)

So, aktuelle Ausbausstufe: alles an gelben Logos abgeschliffen oder sonstwie wegbekommen, Zusatzbremshebel weg (viel besseres Dosierverhalten und knallharter Druckpunkt jetzt), den Cantigegenhalter am Rahmen abgesägt und vor allem endlich mal die Aksiumfelgen mit NoTubes Rim Strip auf schlauchlos umgebaut.


----------



## Oktoberkind (22. Januar 2013)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


>



 sehr schön das rocky!


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das caad x hat mir zu viel rennradgene



Das hat es wirklich. Ist schon sehr lang& flach. Bin auch noch 100%ig glücklich


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Das hat es wirklich. Ist schon sehr lang& flach. Bin auch noch 100%ig glücklich


eines der wenigen aluräder die mich noch anmachen sind die us-cannondales (optimo) in straßen- und cx version. letzteres bestenfalls mit discs

ein bild. hässliches plastikrad, aber viiiiiiiieeeeeel style


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2013)

ach, den mash sscx würde ich nehmen.


----------



## spinner69 (25. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ein bild. hässliches plastikrad, aber viiiiiiiieeeeeel style



Mit einem ollen Stahlhobel wäre es nicht so stylisch


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Mit einem ollen Stahlhobel wäre es nicht so stylisch


Dem is des woddscheins doddal Woschd wosser under sein Oasch hod, der hodd sai Woa duddi gombleddi under Gondrolle.

   @Rittervomknie: ich glaube ein Ritzelpaket, ein Schaltwerk und Schaltzüge zu erkennen ...




jaja ich weiss, lausiges Bild


----------



## spinner69 (26. Januar 2013)

@shutupandride  Do hosd worscheinli rechd


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Dem is des woddscheins doddal Woschd wosser under sein Oasch hod, der hodd sai Woa duddi gombleddi under Gondrolle....



WOAR IS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (27. Januar 2013)

Mein Mares, Winter und Stadtrad.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Januar 2013)

das Mares gefällt


----------



## MalteetlaM (27. Januar 2013)

Schöner Rahmen! Die Mares-Reihe macht echt Spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Vor allem mal mit richtig Mut zur Farbe!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2013)

Arsch hoch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vor allem mal mit richtig Mut zur Farbe!



Jo, find ich auch ne richtig geile Farbkombo am Mares.


----------



## bobons (2. Februar 2013)

Noch nicht schön, aber ich bin für Tipps offen:

Trek XO1 2011 mit Ultegra 6700:




Geändert werden:
Sattelstütze
Sattel
Vorbau
Lenker
Pedale


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade die Tage daran gedacht, dass Trek doch auch mal ein schönes Cyclocross-Rad anbieten sollte. Finde ich bis auf den Sattel richtig schick!


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Noch nicht schön, aber ich bin für Tipps offen:
> 
> Geändert werden:
> Sattelstütze
> ...



das klingt doch sehr gut. danach würde ich die flaschenhalter nochmal kritisch beäugen


----------



## bobons (2. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> das klingt doch sehr gut. danach würde ich die flaschenhalter nochmal kritisch beäugen



Das tue ich jedes mal, wenn ich am Rad vorbeilaufe. 
SLR und WCS 1-Bolt liegen bereit, weiss noch nicht ob ich SLR stripped oder bespannt montiere, habe beides hier liegen.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Tage daran gedacht, dass Trek doch auch mal ein schönes Cyclocross-Rad anbieten sollte. Finde ich bis auf den Sattel richtig schick!



Also ich finde, dass Trek da einiges bietet-
Das ion cx ist schonmal sehr scharf und fährt sich auch super
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/road/cyclocross/ion_cx/ion_cx_pro/#


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2013)

die trek rahmen sind schon ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## MalteetlaM (4. Februar 2013)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Mein Mares, Winter und Stadtrad.



Solltest das auf dem Foto eine Gossamer sein, dann solltest du die Kurbelschraube dringend sichern.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich noch lang nicht fertig (obwohl ich es schon seit dem Herbst habe): mein Kaffenback.

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit höheren Felgen und Semislick-Drahtreifen. Ging erstaunlich gut. Sonst bin ich immer Tufo auf Ambrosio gefahren.
Bis zur nächsten Crosssaison kommt noch die Disc-Gabel und passende Bremsen.
Da die Python so flach baut, ist der Vorbau positiv. Um jetzt noch einen mit weniger Steigung zu kaufen bin ich zu geizig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

ja paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2013)

Hab mich schon gewundert, warum du die Felgen noch kaputt bremst 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Hach, die fahre ich bis sie tot sind. Dann hab ich 'nen Grund für Disc.
Wobei, am Crosser bremst es ohnehin nur bei Schönwetter - dafür ist das Gerät gar nicht da


----------



## WildesRot (7. Februar 2013)

a


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hach, die fahre ich bis sie tot sind. Dann hab ich 'nen Grund für Disc.
> Wobei, am Crosser bremst es ohnehin nur bei Schönwetter - dafür ist das Gerät gar nicht da



Sag ich doch!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Ja die stottert ganz schön was zusammen. Mit Canti fast unfahrbar 
Ich meine aber, es ist mit diesem LRS besser geworden?!

Ich mache auch ab und an eine Sichtkontrolle wenn ich am Rad schraube.
Also Gabelschaft und Krone.


----------



## WildesRot (7. Februar 2013)

a


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Danke 
Ich sage mal so: bis vor 1,5 Jahren bin ich nur MTB gefahren, da war Gabelstottern ein Fremdwort.
Die Python war (damals) ein Schock und stottert ja mehr als andere Crossgabeln.
Mit Mini-V schwingt sie nur noch, für hartes Geläuf hat man ja ein MTB.

Dir auch allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## vcamur (7. Februar 2013)

Meine Maschine <3 <3 <3

6.95kg Race-only 
Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## spinner69 (7. Februar 2013)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Fährst Du die Python schon lange? Ich frage nur so, weil mir zu der Gabel immer der Thread einfällt: ...
> ... http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...Gabelkrone-gerissen-Ridley-Service-das-Letzte!
> (Ich meine es nur gut,  )



Wie wurde die Gabel genutzt, wie gepflegt, wie montiert usw. Hab die Python aktiv noch in einem Crosser, in einem anderen hab ich sie raus, weil mir das Gerubbel durch eine andere Felgen/Bremsenkombi zu heftig wurde. Kaputt war aber nichts. Im anderen Crosser fahr ich sie ruhigen Gewissens  Gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Wie wurde die Gabel genutzt, wie gepflegt, wie montiert usw. Hab die Python aktiv noch in einem Crosser, in einem anderen hab ich sie raus, weil mir das Gerubbel durch eine andere Felgen/Bremsenkombi zu heftig wurde. Kaputt war aber nichts. Im anderen Crosser fahr ich sie ruhigen Gewissens  Gute Fahrt!



Also wird das "Gerubbel" auch von der Felge/LRS beeinflusst.
Hab mir irgendwie gedacht, das es mit aktuell montiertem LRS besser geworden ist.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2013)

gute sprunghöhe.


----------



## vcamur (8. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gute sprunghöhe.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2013)

etwas blöd bei der oben gezeigten hürde ist dass man da vorher noch berghoch fahren muss ... ;-)


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2013)

irgendwann im dezember war das wohl


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2013)

ein paar eindrücke von der italienischen singlespeed cross meisterschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2013)

SInd da geile Räder dabei 
Aber onlytheyoungdieyoung is geil  Also Rad und Motto.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

schöne Bilder, bitte mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

Was fahren die da so für Übersetzungen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2013)

Endlich ist Crossen auch bei den Hipstern angekommen. Gängige Crossübersetzungen liegen so um 2,3.


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2013)

@singlestoph - merci für die vielen tollen Bilder  geniale Teile


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2013)

1:2,21 - 1:2,3 fahre ich aber ich bin alt (vielleicht find ich darum 180mm kurbeln lustig)
man kann entweder grösser fahren oder einfach schneller die pedalen im kreisrum wirbeln , also die die fit sind scheinen das zu tun

bilder vom ganzen event und von der tour am samstag 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157632495784653/

ein eigenartiges Bild mitt meinem Bein drauf hab ich noch:






noch eins






die bilder von den letzten paar sscxit ausgaben könnte man da nachgucken: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/


----------



## buxthu (10. Februar 2013)

Duratec Rebel S8 Disc ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr hübsch!

ich schwanke am dann crosser zwischen 39/16 & 39/18. Aber wirklich Gelände bergtauglich ist das bei uns net (nix unter 10%).  Aber zum im flachen den Schnee/Schlamm durch zu pfluegen gehts und fuer berge sind die 14kg (stahl und nabendynamo) auch ueppig 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## twostroketomsi (10. Februar 2013)

Mein Vapor nach über 3 Stunden Eis und Schnee. Alles noch dran.


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (10. Februar 2013)

@Altitude: A Färder is a do!  Wir sind heute übern Schmausenbuck nach Brunn, Röthenbachklamm und über Fischbach zurück. Wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2013)

fädd - c'borch - ammerndorf - roßtal - lind - oberascach - hainberch - fädd 

knapper 40ger


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön das Ritchey!


----------



## shutupandride (11. Februar 2013)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> @Altitude: A Färder is a do!  Wir sind heute übern Schmausenbuck nach Brunn, Röthenbachklamm und über Fischbach zurück. Wo warst du unterwegs?


und no a scheena bou vo zabo, mei gouderla


----------



## twostroketomsi (12. Februar 2013)

servus zaboraner  hob diech heit frieh mitm moratti fohren seng. vill zu schnell


----------



## shutupandride (12. Februar 2013)

servusla boubers.
na ja für an kotzn sprint langts scho no manchmoll ...



darf man auch crosser mit flatbar und -pedals, schutzblechen und daumenhebel fahren oder gar posten? mir woschd !!!


----------



## Herr Rossi (12. Februar 2013)

Am Sonntag auf dem Deister.....


Ciao

Rossi


----------



## twostroketomsi (12. Februar 2013)

alex, iech glaab, langsamm gehts los...!


----------



## shutupandride (13. Februar 2013)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> alex, iech glaab, *langsamm* gehts los...!


mit deiner Form?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2013)

netzfund


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2013)

Die Alpina Gabel schaut komisch aus, aber was soll´s. Die Karre ist heiss!


----------



## dimp (13. Februar 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Die Alpina Gabel schaut komisch aus, aber was soll´s. Die Karre ist heiss!


 
Alpha Q


----------



## argh (19. Februar 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Die Karre ist heiss!



Yes!


----------



## dimp (19. Februar 2013)




----------



## Stephan Weniger (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Tolles gelbes Rad. Welche Abstufung hat die XTR Kurbel denn?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2013)

44-30


----------



## Stephan Weniger (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Frage. Die XTR Kurbel ist mit einer Kettenlinie von 48,8mm angegeben. Egal ob Shimano 10fach oder 11fach, da finde ich als Angabe zur Kettenlinie von 43,5mm. Das passt doch bezüglich Schräglauf nicht wirklich zusammen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2013)

kommt auf den hinterbau an.

ist er 135 mm, dann ists wie beim mtb.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (19. Februar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> kommt auf den hinterbau an.
> 
> ist er 135 mm, dann ists wie beim mtb.



Ok stimmt, dass hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt, damit fällt die Option für
mich flach .

Danke.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Februar 2013)

Ein neuer Sattel, leider haut der Farbton nicht ganz hin. Alles nochmal gefettet und nachgestellt - fertig für den Crossduathlon nächsten Sonntag


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinner69 (23. Februar 2013)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ein neuer Sattel, leider haut der Farbton nicht ganz hin.



Das wird mit der Zeit schon, ab und zu vernünftig einsauen 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2013)

gutes rad!


----------



## surftiger84 (25. Februar 2013)

@ Stevens-Crosser: sehr schönes Rad! Aber ich könnte es mir auch ganz gut mit rotem Sattel und Lenkerband + Vorbau mit flacherem Winkel vorstellen


----------



## Stephan Weniger (1. März 2013)

Der Aufbau geht voran:






Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2013)

ui.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2013)

Oha, jetzt bloß nichts mehr falsch machen.


----------



## bobtailoner (1. März 2013)

Carbongabel rein


----------



## Stephan Weniger (1. März 2013)

Nene nix Carbongabel . Naja Kurbel ist noch bissel offen, aktuell warte ich auf eine Compact Ultegra 6650 mit TA Blättern in schwarz. 

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## mete (1. März 2013)

Ich bin eher gespannt, wie der Bremszug hinten montiert wird .

Oder sind das Mini-Vs?


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2013)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Nene nix Carbongabel . Naja Kurbel ist noch bissel offen, aktuell warte ich auf eine Compact Ultegra 6650 mit TA Blättern in schwarz.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Stephan



Race Face Cadence könnte gut passen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2013)

Bitte keine Ultegra Kurbel...


----------



## madone (1. März 2013)

Bin für ROTOR 3D ....


----------



## Stephan Weniger (1. März 2013)

Rotor 3D fällt flach, ist mir zu wuchtig. Ne Agilis gibts mit 110mm Lochkreis leider nicht mehr. Und seit ich letztes Jahr nach weit über 10 Jahren mal wieder auf der Eurobike war, hat sich bei Middleburn mit der Road Kurbel noch immer nix getan . Ne Miche Crosskurbel wäre vielleicht noch ne Alternative. Die Ultegra ist silbergrau und würde zumindest zu den Schaltzügen und dem Logo gut passen. Achja 24mm ist Pflicht, da das passende Innenlager hier schon bereit .

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2013)

Ne RF in 170mm hätte ich wohl über....


----------



## Stephan Weniger (1. März 2013)

Danke, aber ich brauch für 11fach was recht aktuelles.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## scylla (2. März 2013)

... hat einen neuen Lenker bekommen und darf jetzt wieder öfter mit in den Wald. Leider hässlich und leider geil


----------



## versus (2. März 2013)

tolles germans. carbongabel ist unfug.

wenn stahlgabeln, dann am crosser 



scylla schrieb:


> Leider hässlich



 leider ja.


----------



## müsing (2. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> leider ja.



Ja, leider


----------



## Stephan Weniger (2. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> tolles germans. carbongabel ist unfug.
> 
> wenn stahlgabeln, dann am crosser



Dankeschön. Ja, die Stahlgabel wird sicher gut dämpfen. Bin momentan am überlegen, diese Kurbel zu nehmen:

http://www.miche.it/en/catalogo/catalogo-miche/guarniture/guarnitura-cross-10v

Allerdings gibts die in 2 Varianten, 10fach und 11fach. Und hier hat ein User das Problem gehabt, dass er sein vorhandenes Innenlager von Hope nicht weiterverwenden konnte. Da auf das Miche Lager festgelegt zu sein, fände ich nicht akzeptabel.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=560672


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2013)

ich finde ja tune bigfoot immer schön zu schlanken stahlrahmen. mit entsprechenden blättern sollte die auch 11-fach können.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (2. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde ja tune bigfoot immer schön zu schlanken stahlrahmen. mit entsprechenden blättern sollte die auch 11-fach können.



Sorry, kommt mir aus Prinzip nicht ans Rad. Was die für die Smartfood aufrufen, find ich einfach viel zu teuer. Und die Qualität, naja... . German hatte früher TA, sehr schön, aber da bekommt man auch nicht mehr wirklich was, Radplan Delta war nicht wirklich daran interessiert, mir da weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... hat einen neuen Lenker bekommen und darf jetzt wieder öfter mit in den Wald. Leider hässlich und leider geil



ragley? der ist wirklich hässlich wie die nacht.


----------



## scylla (4. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ragley? der ist wirklich hässlich wie die nacht.


 
genau der. und bequem wie die sau 
mtb-tauglich... (blöde ideen sind in meinem kopf, dank des monstercrosser-threads "drüben" )


----------



## sir-florian (4. März 2013)

Samstag erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Cross.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (5. März 2013)

Hier gibts mal ein Bild von einer möglichen Kurbel für meinen Crosser, finde, es sieht nicht so schlecht aus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10377127#post10377127

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Nafets190 (9. März 2013)

Radwegfahrn'



Moselcross von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Stefan


----------



## nebeljäger (9. März 2013)

schön filigran!


----------



## Michelangelo (10. März 2013)




----------



## Nordpol (10. März 2013)

super Crosser


bis auf die Felgen, da scheiden sich die Geister....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (10. März 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> super Crosser
> 
> 
> bis auf die Felgen, da scheiden sich die Geister....



Danke  Wieder umgebaut auf Strassensommersetup, Reste der Zusatzbremshebel entfernt und Umbau auf die BB7 Road SL. Letztere ist optisch und technisch ein echter Gewinn.


----------



## stahlinist (10. März 2013)

@Michelangelo: Feuerbachtal bei S.-Mühlhausen?
Selbst wenn nicht: derbes Muuz! Der LRS sorgt bisweilen sicher für regen Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2013)

crosspost


----------



## cmbr (14. März 2013)

fixie inc pure blood von ikweesesnisch auf Flickr


----------



## Stubenrocker (14. März 2013)

Hast du zufällig mal das Gewicht der Gabel ermittelt?


----------



## versus (14. März 2013)

schönes pure blood! liegts am weitwinkel, oder sind das superfette reifen?


----------



## cmbr (15. März 2013)

Wie mans nimmt, das sind entweder schmale 29er 29 x 1.75
oder breite 47-622


----------



## versus (15. März 2013)

ok, superfett ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

ziemlich geil mit den dcken pellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ok, superfett ;-)




Find ich auch - einfach nur noch schön 
  @cmbr - Hab mir mal erlaubt noch ein Bild aus deinem Album zu nehmen...







Was sind das für Laufräder, Mavic? Sieht super aus mit den 24L !! 
So ein SSp Crosser fehlt mir noch..... 

Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem genialen Pure Blood
Roman


----------



## versus (15. März 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> So ein SSp Crosser fehlt mir noch.....



sollte man schon haben 








20121117_kaffenback_14 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Rommos (15. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> sollte man schon haben



Dessen bin* ich* mir bewusst.....aber das wird in meiner nächsten Umgebung etwas anders gesehen  (siehe links)


----------



## Michelangelo (15. März 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dessen bin* ich* mir bewusst.....aber das wird in meiner nächsten Umgebung etwas anders gesehen  (siehe links)



Meine Frau hat sich neulich von einem Mailand Aufenthalt 10 Paar Stiefel mitgebracht.....  Das gibt auch mir etwas Spielraum


----------



## herrundmeister (15. März 2013)

Mit dem Schuh Vergleich versuche ich auch immer die Anzahl meiner Räder zu rechtfertigen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## versus (15. März 2013)

hm, meine liebste hat selbst 6 räder und auch nicht mehr schuhe als ich. so lange max. 2 räder in der wohnung stehen, kann ich machen was und kaufen wieviel ich will. da habe ich wohl glück gehabt  

hier mal ihr crosser 




DSC01520 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (15. März 2013)

Meine Frau hasst Radfahren und langt sich bei der Größe meiner Radsammlung nur noch an den Kopf. Das Zählen hat sie längst aufgegeben (wobei auch ich da nicht immer eine klare Übersicht habe )....


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Meine Frau hasst Radfahren und langt sich bei der Größe meiner Radsammlung nur noch an den Kopf. Das Zählen hat sie längst aufgegeben (wobei auch ich da nicht immer eine klare Übersicht habe )....



Da könne wir (oder auch unsere Frauen) die Hand geben.


----------



## Rommos (16. März 2013)

Na ja, meine Liebste fährt schon Rad, wir haben auch schon einige mehrtägige Touren gemacht usw. Aber dass man immer wieder mal ein neues Rad braucht (ohne ein anderes zu entsorgen), das versteht sie nicht so ganz 
Aber sie versteht die Aussage: "Kleine Buben und Männer unterscheiden sich nur im Preis ihrer Spielzeuge..." 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## madone (16. März 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> "Kleine Buben und Männer unterscheiden sich nur im Preis ihrer Spielzeuge..."



Das ist gut ...


----------



## Rommos (16. März 2013)

Noch ein schöner "Rasenmäher"....






Mehr Infos

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Michelangelo (16. März 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Aber dass man immer wieder mal ein neues Rad braucht (ohne ein anderes zu entsorgen), das versteht sie nicht so ganz



''Sag mal, dieses grün-pinkene Rad hinten in der Ecke, hinter Deinem Chopper..... das war doch neulich noch nicht da?''

''Äähm... doch doch. Das hab ich schon eine Weile, war bloß die ganze zeit in einem Karton. So viel Platz ist im Keller ja nicht''

''In dem Keller gab es mal reichlich Platz. Bevor Du diesen Rad-Tick entwickelt hast. Wieviel von diesen Klein-Rädern kaufst Du eigentlich noch? Mal abgesehen von der schwulen Farbe''

''Ist das Letzte Ist das Letzte. Ich schwör. Pink ist übrigens wieder 'in'...''

''Du bist ja nicht ganz bache.....''


----------



## madone (16. März 2013)

Jetzt wird's dann philosophisch


----------



## bobons (16. März 2013)

Leider nicht meins, aber doch sehr erwähnenswert:


----------



## Michelangelo (16. März 2013)

Wunderschöner Rahmen. Die Fangschlinge zeugt aber eher von einer schlamperten Montage....


----------



## craysor (16. März 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> @_Michelangelo_: Feuerbachtal bei S.-Mühlhausen?
> Selbst wenn nicht: derbes Muuz! Der LRS sorgt bisweilen sicher für regen Meinungsaustausch.


 @Michelangelo: Ist das nun auf dem Radlthon im Feuerbachtal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (16. März 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> @Michelangelo: Ist das nun auf dem Radlthon im Feuerbachtal?



Das ist auf der Anliegerstrasse zwischen Zazenhausen und Mühlhausen.


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

Mein Kaffenback von vorne...




von hinten...




on the trail:




and on the rocks:


----------



## cmbr (17. März 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Find ich auch - einfach nur noch schön
> @cmbr - Hab mir mal erlaubt noch ein Bild aus deinem Album zu nehmen...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sind Mavic C29SSMAX


----------



## nebeljäger (17. März 2013)

ein wirklich lässsiges Pure Blood.



Kannst du uns mal die grösste Weite des Schwalbe Smart Sam messen. Danke!

Das Kaffenback wäre wert grösser gezeigt zu werden...


----------



## tofino73 (17. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Kaffenback von vorne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammerschöne Gegend, muss ich mir auf die To do List schreiben


----------



## tofino73 (17. März 2013)

1990er Stahl:





Happy trails


----------



## Michelangelo (17. März 2013)

tofino73 schrieb:


> 1990er Stahl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den Vorbau


----------



## stahlinist (17. März 2013)

Ist es das aus der Bucht letztes Jahr?
Das Rahmen-/Gabelset ist mal ein reines Objekt der Begierde!


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Das Kaffenback wäre wert grösser gezeigt zu werden...



So besser!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. März 2013)

YESSSS.....


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

sorry, dass es dreckig ist....aber ich glaub, es fühlt sich so ganz wohl


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

DAS nennst du dreckig? ich glaub ich mach heute abend mal ein bild von meinem pompetamine, wie ich es aktuell im keller stehen hab


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei den Kaffenbacks sind.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden 






Rennradersatz mit MTB Laufradsatz. Wenn ich demnächst Lust habe, wirds auch mal richtig eingesaut.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (20. März 2013)

Hier gehts auch ein wenig weiter:






Heute Innenlager und Kurbel mal montiert. Alles mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen. Ich habe minimal Spiel, wenn ich an beiden Kurbelarmen ziehe. Ist das normal oder muss das wirklich komplett spielfrei sein? Innenlager ist ein CK und die Kurbel eine Shimano Ultegra 6650.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## bobons (21. März 2013)

Muss spielfrei sein. Vielleicht vor dem Anziehen mit der "Lagereinstellschraube" die Kurbelarme fest zusammendrücken. Waren die Inbusschrauben weit genug draussen? Das Dichtungsgummi hat sich nirgends verkeilt beim Zusammenschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Muss spielfrei sein. Vielleicht vor dem Anziehen mit der "Lagereinstellschraube" die Kurbelarme fest zusammendrücken. Waren die Inbusschrauben weit genug draussen? Das Dichtungsgummi hat sich nirgends verkeilt beim Zusammenschieben?



Was meinst Du denn mit Lagereinstellschraube bzw. Dichtungsgummi?

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

die lager einstell schraube ist das ~10mm dicke ding mit dme komischen vielzahn, den du achsial durch die linke kurbel in das innenlagher schraubst. damit ziehstdu den arm auf die achse und stellst das spiel ein.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die lager einstell schraube ist das ~10mm dicke ding mit dme komischen vielzahn, den du achsial durch die linke kurbel in das innenlagher schraubst. damit ziehstdu den arm auf die achse und stellst das spiel ein.


 
Bei der Kurbel war nur noch so ein Plastikkäppchen dabei, welches in den linken Arm geschraubt wird, sonst nix  .

Das habe ich so bekommen:






Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

eben! und mit dem "plastikkaeppchen" spannst du das lager vor


----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben! und mit dem "plastikkaeppchen" spannst du das lager vor


 
Das Ding hat laut Einbauanleitung aber sehr kleines Anzugsmoment, wie kann das die Lager vorspannen, ich glaube das waren so max. 1,5Nm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

ich hab auch nix von mit 15nm vorspannung anziehen gesagt 
du brauchst sowas dazu: werkzeug. das ding ist auch aus plaste und damit handwarm anziehen. so das sich dir kurbel noch gut dreht, aber kein spiel mehr da ist.

ohne die plastik schraube ist es klar, das du spiel hast und so wuerde es das innenlager wohl auch keien 2touren mit machen


----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab auch nix von mit 15nm vorspannung anziehen gesagt
> du brauchst sowas dazu: werkzeug. das ding ist auch aus plaste und damit handwarm anziehen. so das sich dir kurbel noch gut dreht, aber kein spiel mehr da ist.
> 
> ohne die plastik schraube ist es klar, das du spiel hast und so wuerde es das innenlager wohl auch keien 2touren mit machen


 
Die Frage des Anzugsmomentes war auch eher generell gestellt. 1,5Nm ist ja fast nix. Das das ausreichen soll zur Vorspannung erscheint mir halt erst mal persönlich sehr wenig. Aber dann werde ich mir das Werkzeug besorgen und damit mal das ganze anziehen, gefahren wäre ich so sowieso nicht .


----------



## spinner69 (21. März 2013)

Vielleicht liegt das Problem im Begriff "Vorspannung". Das Rädchen dient nur zum Einstellen einer spielfreien Kurbel. Ansonsten muss das Rädchen nichts halten etc. Damit die linke Kurbel nicht von der Achse rutscht muss nur das Plastikplättchen im Kurbelspalt in der Aussparung der Achse einrasten. Denn Rest übernehmen die beiden Schrauben am Kurbelkopf (irgendwas mit 14,5 nm ... wenn ich mich nicht täusche).


----------



## bobons (21. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut: Bei XT-,Ultegra-, Deore- und Tiagra-Kurbeln ist das Gummi auf der Innenseite des linken Kurbelarms. Sollte eigentlich fest sitzen, nicht dass es bei Dir gerade zwischen Lager und Kurbelarm verkantet ist.
Notiz an mich: Teilesammlung kleiner halten.


----------



## singlestoph (21. März 2013)

minimal spiel , ev ist das tretlagergehäuse minimal zu schmal ....
es gibt so zwischenringe für da hin aber die sind bei minimal spiel zu dick, ev passt der ring der bei 10F ultegrakasetten mitkommt ... ev ist der auch noch zu dick ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

Danke an alle für die Infos. Ich habe mir das passende Werkzeug bestellt und werde mal schauen, ob ich damit die Vorspannung so einstellen kann, dass ich kein Spiel habe. Beim Innenlager lagen 3 Kunststoffringe bei, ca. 0,35mm Dicke. Der Kunststoffring ist da, wo er hin soll:







Wenn ich mit dem Werkzeug die  Vorspannung nicht ausreichend einstellen kann, werde ich mal schauen, ob das mit den Ringen besser wird.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## spinner69 (21. März 2013)

Denke mit dem Shimano-Tool ist das Problem fix beseitigt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. März 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Denke mit dem Shimano-Tool ist das Problem fix beseitigt.



Genau das hab ich bestellt. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## madhias23 (21. März 2013)

So, nun hier mal mein Aufbau, mein Durch-Die-Stadt-Oder-Doch-Rundherum-Feldweg-In-Die-Arbeit Rad. Das ist mal die 1. Version sozusagen, Rahmen ein Salsa Chili Con Crosso. Eigentlich hab ich den Rahmen wegen dem Namen gekauft... Und weil ich immer schon mal Silber & Blau zusammen haben wollte. Pickerl von den Felgen kommen wahrscheinlich noch runter, wg. Vorbauhöhe probier' ich noch rum.


----------



## Nordpol (21. März 2013)

schicker flitzer


----------



## spinner69 (21. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Salsa


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2013)

die salsas sind doch immer ein schöner anblick


----------



## bobons (22. März 2013)

madhias23 schrieb:


> So, nun hier mal mein Aufbau, mein Durch-Die-Stadt-Oder-Doch-Rundherum-Feldweg-In-Die-Arbeit Rad. Das ist mal die 1. Version sozusagen, Rahmen ein Salsa Chili Con Crosso. Eigentlich hab ich den Rahmen wegen dem Namen gekauft... Und weil ich immer schon mal Silber & Blau zusammen haben wollte. Pickerl von den Felgen kommen wahrscheinlich noch runter, wg. Vorbauhöhe probier' ich noch rum.



Schickes Teil! Damit ich nicht lange suchen muss: Was für eine KeFü ist das?


----------



## madhias23 (22. März 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Schickes Teil! Damit ich nicht lange suchen muss: Was für eine KeFü ist das?



Das ist eine von Paul Comp, namens Chain Keeper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (22. März 2013)

Mein neues...


----------



## Michelangelo (22. März 2013)

Mein Altes


----------



## _stalker_ (23. März 2013)

Der Trend geht 2013 ganz eindeutig zum Flatbar-Crosser  

ja ich weiß...isn H-Bar, aber flat isser auch


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2013)

Das hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Ich überlege, mein Speci auch so umzubauen...


----------



## versus (23. März 2013)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Der Trend geht 2013 ganz eindeutig zum Flatbar-Crosser
> 
> ja ich weiß...isn H-Bar, aber flat isser auch



crosser goes treckingrad? so ein quatsch! 

das moots, neeee...


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2013)

so'n scheiss! Rizerbar-Crosser ihrhabtjakeineahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (24. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> crosser goes treckingrad? so ein quatsch!
> 
> das moots, neeee...


----------



## versus (24. März 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Rizerbar-Crosser



und mit hörnchen dann bitteeee...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Aber nach hinten montiert, das man entspannter sitzt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## versus (24. März 2013)

um mal wieder auf die richtigen pfade überzuleiten (leider nur archivbilder)




DSC05719 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05736 von ver.sus auf Flickr

crosser geht auch bei schönem wetter ganz gut


----------



## TiJoe (24. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> DSC05736 von ver.sus auf Flickr
> 
> crosser geht auch bei schönem wetter ganz gut



Oh man, was hätte ich jetzt Lust auf Sonne und Crosser! 

Ich habe mir heute beim Fahren fast etwas abgefroren... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Ninschale (24. März 2013)

.....hachja..... wenns doch nur schon soweit wäre..... das Wetter und mein Mudtool.....


----------



## dimp (25. März 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

steile kombination


----------



## spinner69 (25. März 2013)

Verdammt geil 

Ich sollte mir das mit einer Di2 an meinem Crux-Aufbau doch mal überdenken ...


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2013)

Ich finde es perfekt.... Bis auf die di2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. März 2013)

ich nehm es mal mit auf die nächste Seite, dann haben wir noch was davon...


----------



## versus (25. März 2013)

di2 und cantis, das ist mal ein clash der generationen 

schönes rad! di2 würde ich gerne sofort nehmen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

Macht Lust auf einen neuen Crosser! Schönes Ding!


----------



## Jumpstumper (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Macht Lust auf einen neuen Crosser! Schönes Ding!



Kann ich so absolut unterschreiben....


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich finde es perfekt.... Bis auf die di2



Und das lenkerband verdient ne andere Farbe


----------



## Corporation (5. April 2013)

Mittlerweile auch hinten Cantis


----------



## Tom:-) (5. April 2013)

a schäins fohrohd


----------



## Kittie (7. April 2013)

Die Gazelle ist ne Wucht 

Hier mal mein Umbau vom Surly LHT zu Singular Kite....


----------



## Rommos (7. April 2013)

Tolles Singular


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (7. April 2013)

dem schließe ich mich an...


----------



## Kittie (7. April 2013)

Danke schön 
Die Geo-Änderung zum LHT sind schon gewaltig. Wenn auch nicht auf dem Papier, so doch am "POPO-Meter".
Fühlt sich großartig an.


----------



## cluso (7. April 2013)

Tolles Gazelle.


----------



## Specialk (7. April 2013)

Schönes Singular.

Wie sind eigentlich die Singular Bikes von Innen gegen Rost geschützt?

Was ist der Unterschied zw. einer 4130 double butted und eines 853 Reynoldsrohr?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. April 2013)

Das durchblättern dieser Galerie hat mich echt neugierig auf einen Crosser gemacht.

Deswegen hab ich mir diesen Rahmen und die Gabel hier gebaut.
Ist zwar kein reiner/sportlicher Crosser, weil ich das auch als tägliches Arbeitsweg-Rad und Reiserad nutzen will, aber Hauptzweck werden schon die Waldrunden sein.

Ist mein erstes Schaltungsrad (sonst nur fixies und SSP gefahren), deswegen erstmal günstige robuste Komponenten drangeworfen.

Gerad erste Probefahrt gemacht und 3h durch den Wald gebügelt. Ich habe selten so einen Spaß auf dem Rad gehabt. Bin absolut süchtig !


----------



## TiJoe (11. April 2013)

Selbstgebaut? 

Respekt und ein großer Wunsch nach mehr Bildern! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (11. April 2013)

Mit den Ausfallenden hinten hast Du Dir die Option Singlespeed aber offengelassen.


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das durchblättern dieser Galerie hat mich echt neugierig auf einen Crosser gemacht.
> 
> Deswegen hab ich mir diesen Rahmen und die Gabel hier gebaut.
> Ist zwar kein reiner/sportlicher Crosser, weil ich das auch als tägliches Arbeitsweg-Rad und Reiserad nutzen will, aber Hauptzweck werden schon die Waldrunden sein.
> ...




Dirty Diana 

Einen Rahmen selber bauen - das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.

Echt genial, Spaß
macht's offensichtlich auch 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. April 2013)

> Selbstgebaut?


Ja, ich hab vor 2 Jahren angefagen mir selber löten/schweißen beizubringen und hab mir Poloräder und Fixies gebrutzelt. Ich dachte, jetz könnt ich mich mal an ein ernsthaftes Radl wagen. 



> Respekt und ein großer Wunsch nach mehr Bildern!


Danke. Ich wollt hier nicht reinplatzen und alles zumüllen. 
Gabelbau:










Rahmen:





Innenverlegte Züge:





Mehr Bilder gibt es hier.
http://www.miwis-bastelbu.de/Galerien/Dirty-Diana/index.html


Das Rad ist etwas auf eierlegende Wollmichsau ausgelegt. Innenverlegte durchgehende Züge, M6/M8 Gewinde unter der Gabelkrone und im Monostay für Gepäckbefestigung, 42er Reifen usw. Deswegen nicht wirklich Vollcrosser. 



> Mit den Ausfallenden hinten hast Du Dir die Option Singlespeed aber offengelassen.


Ja, absichtlich. Hab dem Braten nicht getraut. Hab aber heute schon Freundschaft mit der Schaltung geschlossen. 




> Echt genial, Spaß macht's offensichtlich auch


Ja, ich hab dermaßen Spaß heute im Wald gehabt. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Bin nach Hause und hab zu meiner Frau gesagt: "Ich fürchte, von den anderen Rädern sind jetzt welche über...."

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Ninschale (11. April 2013)

....ich bin ein bisschen sprachlos.....


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2013)

Einfach nur gut, Michael 

Das wäre genau was für mich, Grösse könnte passen 

Super mit den versteckten Befestigungsoptionen, der möglichen Reifenbreiten, Disc-Bremse, Zugverlegung - einfach top


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab vor 2 Jahren angefagen mir selber löten/schweißen beizubringen und hab mir Poloräder und Fixies gebrutzelt. Ich dachte, jetz könnt ich mich mal an ein ernsthaftes Radl wagen.
> 
> Danke. Ich wollt hier nicht reinplatzen und alles zumüllen.



Zumüllen? Das ist ganz großes Kino 
Da dürfen die Beiträge schon mal umfangreicher ausfallen.


----------



## Kittie (12. April 2013)

Echt großes Kino Hast du schon mal was für Freunde oder Bekannte gemacht? Auftragsarbeiten?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. April 2013)

Vielen Dank.

Nein, ich habe keine Auftragsarbeiten gemacht, möchte ich gar nicht.
Ich mach das zur Entspannung, abends ein bisschen Rohre feilen und Seele baumeln lassen.

Ich habe mal mit einem Kumpel nen Rad für ihn gebaut. War vorwiegend fachsimpeln, schnacken und nur nebenbei nen Rädchen zusammenstricken. Wir haben bei nen paar Bierchen den Zuschnitt etc. gemacht und dann hab ich das zusammengelötet.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2013)

respekt. ist ein schönes rad bei rausgekomen. viel spass beim cx.


----------



## St.John (12. April 2013)

@MIWI: Extrem gelungen! Das Rad hätte einen eigenen Thread vertragen. Klasse.

Falls Du am Pfingst-WE Zeit und Lust auf eine CrosserTour hast? Da ist RuhrQUER.

Näheres unter http://forum.cx-sport.de/showthread.php?t=2639&page=13 so ab Beitrag #608 .

Gilt natürlich auch für alle andern Crosser, die Lust auf Ruhrpott haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. April 2013)

Danke. Freut mich voll, dass meine Einstiegsgerät so wohlwollend aufgenommen wird.




> Falls Du am Pfingst-WE Zeit und Lust auf eine CrosserTour hast? Da ist RuhrQUER.



Danke für den Tip ! Lust hätte ich tatsächlich. 
Allerdings werd ich die Dirty Diana zu der Zeit 1000km durch die schottischen Highlands quälen (oder sie mich ?). 

Ich wollt mich aber sowieso mal bezgl. Crosstouren umgucken. Ist ja alles ganz neu für mich.


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2013)

Tolles Rad ! Bei dem Aufwand wäre es schön, wenn es unlackiert wäre und man alles sehen könnte.


----------



## Kittie (12. April 2013)

Sehr sympatisch....einfach mal nach Feierabend ein Rad basteln....klasse! Bin schon ein wenig neidisch....


----------



## St.John (12. April 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Sehr sympatisch....einfach mal nach Feierabend ein Rad basteln....klasse! Bin schon ein wenig neidisch....


Nicht nur Du ...


----------



## nebeljäger (12. April 2013)

@MiWisBastelbude


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. April 2013)

Danke.
Um hier den Bilderthread nicht zu zerstören, hab ich mal nen Vorstellungs-Beitrag mit mehr Bidlern und Erläuterungen aufgemacht.



> Bei dem Aufwand wäre es schön, wenn es unlackiert wäre und man alles sehen könnte.



Das habe ich bei meinen ersten beiden Rädern gemacht. Das eine ist matt vernickelt, das andere habe ich raw gelassen und nur klar lackiert.
Die werden vorwiegend bei gutem Wetter genutzt, da geht das.

Klarlack bietet aber auf Dauer im Vergleich zu pigmentiertem Lack incl. Grundierung deutlich geringeren Korrosionsschutz. Dieses Rad wird ein Allwetter-Rad.


----------



## m.rr (13. April 2013)

...kaum ist die Saison zu Ende, is es fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - Spezialisten leisten eben besonderes^^ Dafür hat es jetzt ja auch  quasi Sommerreifen bekommen (oder besser 4 Season ;-) ). Die  Kompaktkurbel ist Absicht, wegen der Vielseitigkeit. Deshalb auch die  zwei Flaschenhalter. Das Einstellen der Bremsen scheint ne Aufgabe zu  sein. Aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. April 2013)

Schönes Rad.


> Das Einstellen der Bremsen scheint ne Aufgabe zu  sein. Aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders...


Höre ich öfter, kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe 0 Probleme mit meinen BB7 am Polorad (MTBVersion) und am Crosser (Roadversion). 
Ersteinstellung geschätzte 30 Sekunden und das Ding schleift nicht und bremst, das ich mit 2 Fingern über den Lenker gehe.

Wenn die ganz frisch sind bei dir  (sprih Beläge und Scheiben neu aus der Packung): Die haben bei den ersten 20 Bremsungen so gut wie keine Bremswirkung, das ist normal. Danach wird es langsam besser. Nach rund 100 harten Bremsungen erreichen sie so langsam die volle Wirkung.
Danach ist auch das Ohrenbetäubende Quietschen komplett weg.


----------



## m.rr (13. April 2013)

Ich glaube, dass das auch von der Steifigkeit des jeweiligen Rahmens usw. abhängt. Im Montageständer hat auch nach 30 Sek. nix mehr geschliffen. Wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe schleift es aber noch heftig ...da ist noch Nacharbeit nötig. An der Gabel ist auch verdammt wenig Platz, da muss ich aufpassen, dass die eine Unterlegscheibe  der Bremsenbefestigung nicht an der Scheibe schleift. Das is irgendwie murksig, aber sonst find ich das Rad richtig klasse und es fährt sich auch sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Das ist Ridley ist eine schwarze Schönheit


----------



## m.rr (13. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist Ridley ist eine schwarze Schönheit



danke schön  ich mag es auch sehr!
...und die Bremsen sind jetzt auch eingestellt


----------



## Ninschale (13. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist Ridley ist eine schwarze Schönheit



dem stimme ich zu!!


----------



## Oktoberkind (13. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist Ridley ist eine schwarze Schönheit



Stell doch mal die black beauty neben dirty Diana - was für ein Paar!


----------



## Goldsprint (13. April 2013)

@m.rr:
Extrem verschärftes Teil!

Das ist das X-Bow, oder? Was sind denn das für Laufräder?

Ich fahr selber ein X-Fire mit Scheibenbremsen. Fotos werd ich auch mal hier posten.

Mal ne Frage: Als ich versucht hab, meine Avid BB7 einzubremsen, ist mir nachher im Montageständer aufgefallen, dass die Laufräder etwas schief im Rahmen stehen. Das Hinterrad steht sogar so schief im Rahmen, dass es fast die Kettenstreben berührt. Da sind höchstens noch 0,5cm Platz. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Schnellspanner vielleicht zu schwach angezogen oder überhaupt zu schwachbrüstig?

Meine BB5 am Kaffenback hat nämlich auch ganz schön Biss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (13. April 2013)

Die Schnellspanner hab ich schon überprüft, die sitzen fest. Trotzdem verziehts das Laufrad.


----------



## m.rr (13. April 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @_m.rr_:
> Extrem verschärftes Teil!
> 
> Das ist das X-Bow, oder? Was sind denn das für Laufräder?



Danke 

 ich freu mich, dass es Euch gefällt!
 Ja, das ist ein X-Bow. Die Laufräder sind Fulcrum Red Power 29SL, also 29er MTB Laufräder.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2013)




----------



## TiJoe (13. April 2013)

Sehr schick geworden!

Die Sattelspitze wird aber noch abgesenkt, oder?

Gruß Joe


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2013)

Ein wenig noch...


----------



## Coray (14. April 2013)

Schneewittchen: "so weiß wie Schnee, so rot wie Blut und so schwarz wie Ebenholz.. (St.John)


----------



## Herr Schwall (14. April 2013)

und so gelb wie Urin...................


----------



## Michelangelo (14. April 2013)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> und so gelb wie Urin...................



Dann mußt Du mehr trinken


----------



## spinner69 (16. April 2013)

Ein paar Umbauten, u. a. Mavic Aksium gegen DA ersetzt. Ein anderes Rad ...

Jetzt kann ich den Carbon-Disc-Bruder angehen.


----------



## fips92 (17. April 2013)

Mein erster Crosser...wurde über den Winter aufgebaut und ist jetzt bereit für den Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. April 2013)

Seit letzter Woche besitze ich ein Poison Opium mit V Brakes und Carbon-Gabel. Das Rad fährt sich echt klasse über die Felder und lässt keine Wünsche offen. Aber ich bin irgendwie ein wenig in Sorge wegen der Carbon Gabel. Fahrfertig bringe ich schon 100 kg mit. Bei meinen MTBs gucke ich weit mehr auf Stabilität denn auf Leichtbau. Sind Ängste wegen gebrochenen Carbongabeln berechtigt?


----------



## Nordpol (17. April 2013)

so schnell brechen die nicht... kommt aber auch darauf an, was Du alles damit machen/fahren willst.


----------



## spinner69 (17. April 2013)

Entscheidend ist das Schaftmaterial. Bei Alu seh ich bei meinen Crossern die Stabilität relativ sorglos, bei den Rädern mit Carbonschaft fühl ich mich nur mit einer regelmäßigen Sichtkontrolle wohl (Drehmomentschlüssel!).


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. April 2013)

OK, danke. Fahre das Rad nur auf Feldwegen, die auch mal Kies beinhalten. Für wildere Dinge habe ich ja andere Räder. Der Schaft ist aus Alu. Am Ende kann einem ja sowieso alles um die Ohren fliegen. Auf Holz klopf...


----------



## Onze80 (17. April 2013)

CFK ansich ist ja - im Vergleich z.B. zu Alu - sehr ermüdungsfest. Das prädestiniert das Material eigentlich für den Gabelbau, wo ja durch Schwingungen sehr große Zahlen von Lastwechseln auftreten.

Gedanken machen muss man sich eigentlich nur nach Stürzen machen (sprich Impact-Schäden, da diese zu Delaminationen der Faserlagen und damit reduzierter Festigkeit führen können) oder bei Klemmungen (wie sie z.B. bei Lenkern, Sattelstützen und eben Carbon-Gabelschäften vorhanden sind... hier muss unbedingt auf die Anzugsmomente usw. geachtet werden).

Ansonsten braucht man sich wohl mittlerweile keine großen Sorgen mehr machen, sofern das Bauteil den auftretenden Belastungen entsprechend ausgelegt ist (da muss man wohl als Kunde einfach drauf vertrauen).


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. April 2013)

Es gibt eben im Internet eine Menge Bilder von gebrochenen Carbon-Gabeln, sogar einen Riesen-Bild-Zeitungsbericht. Andererseits bricht selbst das moderne heat-treated Cromo bei BMX Rädern häufig so heftig durch, dass die Bruchstelle wie durchgeflext aussieht. Aber ich wollte nur mal hören, wie ihr das hier seht. Danke für die Antworten. Das Fahrgefühl ist echt spitze mit der Gabel. Am Ende bricht vermutlich eher der Rahmen, denn Bilder von gebrochenen OCCP Rahmen finden sich ja auch


----------



## F4B1 (17. April 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist das Schaftmaterial. Bei Alu seh ich bei meinen Crossern die Stabilität relativ sorglos, bei den Rädern mit Carbonschaft fühl ich mich nur mit einer regelmäßigen Sichtkontrolle wohl (Drehmomentschlüssel!).


Naja, Carbon ist empfindlich bei Klemm und Scherkräften, das ist wohl wahr (also Drehmomentschlüssel nutzen und maximal 2,5cm Spacer nutzen). Dafür ist bei Carbongabeln mit Aluschaft die Verklebung nicht unkritisch. Führt aber meistens beides nicht zu Problemen.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

meine nox alu/carbon gabel macht bis jetzt alles mit. also auch mtb trails und vorderradgehampel, stufen, sprünge...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> meine nox alu/carbon gabel macht bis jetzt alles mit. also auch mtb trails und vorderradgehampel, stufen, sprünge...



Ich habe mich heute morgen auch zu einem (kleinen) Bunnyhop hinreißen lassen. Schlagloch voraus, Dampf drauf, Passanten auf der Schlagloch-Ausweichtrasse. Noch ist Gabel dran. Yarks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (18. April 2013)

Onze80 schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten braucht man sich wohl mittlerweile keine großen Sorgen mehr machen, sofern das Bauteil den auftretenden Belastungen entsprechend ausgelegt ist (da muss man wohl als Kunde einfach drauf vertrauen).



Das würde ich gerne mit Praxisbeispielen untermauern:

Am Rennrad habe ich eine Time Aero-Carbongabel mit ca. 630 g, wiege mit Gepäck um die 80-85 kg. Nach insgesamt über 16000 km, teilweise über schlechteste Strassen (Monbachstrasse und Tiefenbronner Strasse, falls jemand die kennt) und fast täglichen Bunnyhops ist die Gabel noch wie neu, bis auf Steinschläge und Lackplatzer.
Ich hoffe die Bontrager Race Lite Carbongabel am Crosser hält auch so gut, dabei wiegt die nur 550 g und wird härter rangenommen. Dämpft dafür aber deutlich besser.


----------



## s-boxer (30. April 2013)

... ich habe ein Müsing Corrente; mit viel Glück konnte ich noch ein Ausfallende ergattern und so den Betrieb um weitere Jahre sicher stellen.

Dura-Ace-Naben
Ultegra Schaltung
Deore DX Umwerfer
XT Cantilever


----------



## chriiss (30. April 2013)

.


----------



## versus (30. April 2013)

und der stuhl toppt die waschbetonplatten


----------



## s-boxer (1. Mai 2013)

... der Waschbeton aus einer anderen Perspektive:


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2013)

tut mir leid, aber zum einen kann man auf den beiden letzten fotos kann man auch nicht viel erkennen und was man sieht, gefällt mir nicht. fährst du mit der sattelhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-boxer (1. Mai 2013)

... mir ist die Sattelhöhe egal, ich fahr' sowieso nur im Stehen! 

Weil, schon bei der Sattelhöhe komme ich nicht an die Pedale!


----------



## Stephan Weniger (4. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist der letzte Rahmen fertig:






Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Nordpol (4. Mai 2013)

Tour der Mauern..., schön wars.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Mai 2013)

Das Rad ist zum niederknien schön !
Traumhaft.


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2013)

die lenkerstellung sieht schlimm aus. die segmentierte gabel mag ich auch nicht wirklich. sonst ist ti und rot elox sehr schön.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2013)

germans: schön
eriksen: auch

lenkerstellung sieht bei beiden _anders/komisch_ aus...


----------



## Stephan Weniger (6. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> germans: schön
> eriksen: auch
> 
> lenkerstellung sieht bei beiden _anders/komisch_ aus...


 
Wieso sieht die Lenkerstellung komisch aus? Unterlenker waagerecht zum Boden.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2013)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Unterlenker waagerecht zum Boden.




eben


der der diese Regel augestellt hat geört gewürgt ... wahrscheinlich stammt die noch aus der prä-bremsschalthebel-zeit als es noch lenker gab die auf den naman paris roubaix, merckx, mexico, giro d'italia oder criterium hörten 

man sollte alten rennfahrern/mechanikern wenig glauben genauso wie man sich von heutigen rennfahrern nicht in sachen rahmengrösse beraten lassen sollte ....


ich würd den lenker einfach mal etwas in der neigung verstellen und schauen was am bequemsten ist .
 eine lenkerstellung bei der man alle griffpositionen bequem/ergonomisch greifen kann gibts eher nicht, da muss man sich dan leider für eine oder zwei griffpositionen entscheiden.
ich würd darauf schauen dass ich wenixtens in meiner lieblingsposition die handgelenke schön locker, entspannt und nicht seltsam abgeknickt halten muss


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2013)

was singelstoph gesagt hat und bei CX werden die lenker schon lange etwas nach hinten gedreht.


----------



## s-boxer (6. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> die lenkerstellung sieht schlimm aus. ....



.. meinst du wirklich, dass du dich auskennst?

Du erkennst weder einen "echten" Cyclo-Cross-Rahmen noch kannst du beurteilen, warum der Biker seinen Lenker so und nicht anders eingestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2013)

lenker hoch gedreht sieht man bei CX fahrern und zt. auch bei strassenfahrer (klöden zb. hier http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F..._España_2008_-_Andreas_KLÖDEN_-_20080922b.jpg) ganz schlaue zeitgenossen merken dass man den hebel auch unabhängig vom lenker verdrehen kann solange da noch kein lankerband draufgeklebt ist

Crosser fahren oft fast nur oberlenker und springen über hindernisse mit dem bike was auch besser geht wenn die griffe nicht nach vorne-unten zeigen

strassenfahrer fahren oft stundenlang oberlenker und am schluss der etappe 20-30km volles Tempo am unterlenker ....


----------



## Nordpol (6. Mai 2013)

> .. meinst du wirklich, dass du dich auskennst?
> 
> Du erkennst weder einen "echten" Cyclo-Cross-Rahmen noch kannst du  beurteilen, warum der Biker seinen Lenker so und nicht anders  eingestellt hat.




Bevor hier Stress aufkommt, ich fahre so seit über 30 Jahren..., habe da schon sehr viel ausprobiert, ich mag es halt wenn ich richtig schön reingreifen kann...


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## el martn (10. Mai 2013)

Mein Arbeitsgerät:
Müsing mit vielen WCS Teilen.


----------



## rhrein (12. Mai 2013)

mein Trek Arbeitsgerät mit neuen Laufrädern:


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

Gestern auf dem Gäsbock-Marathon in Lambrecht/Pfalz:











Waren stolze 54km mit 1600hm. Hat immens Spass gemacht und wurde sogar auf den Trails von Enduro-Geschossen ausgebremst...
Bin sogar einiges an Treppen gefahren und hab einen schönen Drop gelandet. Eventuell gibts von dem Drop sogar nen Foto die nächsten Tage.


----------



## bobons (12. Mai 2013)

rhrein schrieb:


> mein Trek Arbeitsgerät mit neuen Laufrädern:



Trek XO oder Ion CX?

Dann muss ich auch, leider noch ohne Lenkerband - überlege einen Syntace Racelite CDR auszuprobieren.
Aktuell mit Strassenreifen:


----------



## rhrein (12. Mai 2013)

ist das Trek XO, Laufräder American Classic, momentan auch mit Straßenbereifung.


----------



## chriiss (12. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. Mai 2013)

Servus

bei einem Kurzbesuch in Berlin bei Goldsprint (sorry für das miese Bild)






Gruß
Roman


----------



## emizneo (12. Mai 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> bei einem Kurzbesuch in Berlin bei Goldsprint (sorry für das miese Bild)
> 
> ...



Also die Farbe geht überhaupt garnicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FURCHTBAR


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2013)

das war das rad, bei dem es für die reifen recht eng zuging?


----------



## Rommos (13. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das war das rad, bei dem es für die reifen recht eng zuging?



Ja, richtig. An der Gabel kein Problem, aber am "Bremssteg" am Hinterbau...






Alex meinte, das wär mal so der Prototyp.... mal sehen, ob sich da was tut 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## mm1972 (16. Mai 2013)

... endlich. das goldsprint cx schaut super aus. Gabel und teilweise der Rohrsatz sehen nach contract manufacturervon ehemals Fixie Inc  PB aus. Preis bekann?


----------



## Deleted 76117 (17. Mai 2013)

hab mir jetzt auch ein cyclocross bike zugelegt, mir war die entscheidung zu scheibenbremsen wichtig, da ich das teil auch bei regen und schlechter witterung bewegen werde und ich da bei felgenbremsen eher skeptisch bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (19. Mai 2013)

Nochmals, in artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## ibislover (23. Mai 2013)

Murder On The Trail Floor - OnOne Dirty Disco.

Kam gestern an. Mehr und bessere Bilder bald!


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2013)

ibislover schrieb:


> Murder On The Trail Floor - OnOne Dirty Disco.
> 
> Kam gestern an. Mehr und bessere Bilder bald!



sehr gerne! und am besten gleich noch einen fahrbericht.

das dido finde ich recht interessant - für ein carbonrad 

ist es <10kg wie auf der hp versprochen? der preis für das komplettrad ist mal wieder ungalublich


----------



## ibislover (23. Mai 2013)

jip.
in XL (60cm) wiegt es mit pdm540 klickies (350g) 10,120kg.
vorbau (-50g), sattel (wtb --> slr -80g) und stütze (-160g) werden noch getauscht.


----------



## Rommos (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo - Carbon CX mit 10kg  

Da war mein serienmäßiges Pekana ja ein dreiviertel Kilo leichter

Gruß


----------



## ibislover (23. Mai 2013)

die mit disc?
also die, die hier mit vergleichbarer ausstattung rumfahren und bei gleicher rahmengröße sind ~2-300g leichter.
hauptsächlich wegen reifen, vorbau und stütze.

nur viel unschöner!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2013)

englisches heizungsrohr carbon 

für den preis aber bestens.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2013)

Ja, Preis ist top. Aber es geht sicher auch 2kg - 3kg leichter (mit anderem Budget).


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2013)

der rahmen an sich ist halt auf dem gewichtsniveau eines leichten alurahmens.


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2013)

ja, richtig.
der rahmen ist in 60cm ~1400g schwer und die gabel 490g.

nochmal 500-1000 euro in die disco investiert und das gewicht purzelt ordenlich.

aber bei dem rad geht es um preis-/leistung für ein "spaßrad" in wirklich super finish und ausführung.
das geplante ibis hakkalügi disc mit enve gabel wäre trotz schweinepreis des händler 2.000 euro teurer gewesen.
da hat der verstand entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2013)

Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2013)

ein disccrosser mit 7kg? geht sicher irgendwie, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das beim normalen einsatzzweck eines cx sinnvoll wäre. 
 @ibis. komm, zeig doch noch 1-2 fotos mit etwas mehr drauf ;-)


----------



## ibis (24. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ein disccrosser mit 7kg? geht sicher irgendwie, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das beim normalen einsatzzweck eines cx sinnvoll wäre.
> @ibis. komm, zeig doch noch 1-2 fotos mit etwas mehr drauf ;-)



Hust ... erst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2013)

ibis schrieb:


> Hust ... erst lesen dann schreiben!



hüstelhüstel! ich hatte mich daruf bezogen:



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, Preis ist top. Aber es geht sicher auch 2kg - 3kg leichter (mit anderem Budget).



10kg - 3kg von san andreas = 7kg ;-)


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2013)

ibis meinte du hast die benutzernamen verwechselt!
er *ibis*, ich *ibislover*.


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2013)

ihr habt ja beide nen vogel 

ich habe eigentlich nur abgekürzt. diese neue "du wurdest erwähnt"-funktion nervt ohnehin.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> hüstelhüstel! ich hatte mich daruf bezogen:
> 
> 
> 
> 10kg - 3kg von san andreas = 7kg ;-)



Naja, zumindest 7,5 kg sollten beim aktuellen S-Works schon gehen (ohne Rücksicht aufs Budget).


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ...komm, zeig doch noch 1-2 fotos mit etwas mehr drauf ;-)


mehr wenns fertig ist....
















wäre ein riser arger frevel?! 


.


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2013)

ibislover schrieb:


> wäre ein riser arger frevel?!
> 
> 
> .



die welt ist aus den fugen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. Mai 2013)

man müsste mal den riser-dropbar erfinden ...


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> man müsste mal den riser-dropbar erfinden ...



gibts doch schon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

Das sticht ja im Auge.....


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2013)

die dreckige disko ist prima.

großteil der teile vom cotic x verbaut. gabel lag noch rum.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Mai 2013)

Falle jemand noch einen Crosser braucht, dieser hier steht zum Verkauf


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2013)

@bobtailoner: meld dich mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (30. Mai 2013)

Gerade fertig geworden, gerade 3h gefahren, alles gut
Bisschen Feintuning noch: den braunen Farbklecks weg, filigranere Scheibe vorne.


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2013)

wow!


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2013)

saucool!

ist das das ex von catsoft?


----------



## odelay (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, direkt von ihm.


----------



## k.nickl (30. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> großteil der teile vom cotic x verbaut. gabel lag noch rum.


Genial, "sowas" muss ich auch haben!


----------



## Nordpol (30. Mai 2013)

sehr schön, bis auf die hellen Kappen von den Hebeln...

Mal wieder großes Kino


----------



## Hotschy681 (30. Mai 2013)

Das DEKERF ist einfach grandios!


----------



## Kittie (30. Mai 2013)

So können die Meinungen aus einander gehen.... gefällt leider nicht.


----------



## sspcx_com (31. Mai 2013)




----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2013)

@ odelay: Schön mein Ex so zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0r_t0d (11. Juni 2013)

ich würd mal sagen: Prototyp


----------



## cmbr (14. Juni 2013)

Fixie Inc pure blood von ikweesesnisch auf Flickr


----------



## m.rr (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## Nordpol (14. Juni 2013)

sehe ich auch so, und mittlerweile Seltenheitswert.


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2013)

Der Sommer kommt mit großen Schritten, zumindest die Temperaturen, schön wars...


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2013)

ichmussdie bilder doch bei flickr hochladen FB zeux verlinken ist doof


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Juni 2013)

witziches kettenblatt. ziemlich fette übersetzung scheint mir.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2013)

ist eine paul kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (19. Juni 2013)

Mein geliebtes Hakkalügi!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kittie (19. Juni 2013)

Lecker


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juni 2013)

sehe ich auch so...


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2013)

46:20 oder so  ist ganz ok


----------



## Speedhub83 (20. Juni 2013)

Frisch eingetroffen, Pedale sind nur übergangsweise drauf bis morgen:


----------



## mr.impossible (21. Juni 2013)

hab ein paar veränderungen an meinem super x vorgenommen, hoffe es gefällt.

vorher:





jetzt und momentan auch  mit sommerschuhen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (21. Juni 2013)

Warum ist der Sattel geändert worden? Der San Marco hat einfach "Charakter". Schade....


----------



## mr.impossible (21. Juni 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Warum ist der Sattel geändert worden? Der San Marco hat einfach "Charakter". Schade....



naja, der speedneedle vom enduro ist gebrochen und dann hab ich mich zu einem ringtausch entschlossen. der neue ist der neue concor und ich wollte ihn probieren und er sieht etwas "leichter" aus.

von der passform her kann er dem alten aber nicht das wasser reichen, ich denke er bleibt trotzdem drauf.

gruss

m.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Juni 2013)




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Juni 2013)

jackturbo schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Hakkalügi!!!




schönes Ibis!!

 Aus der USA geholt?

Hast du die Sattelstütze absichtlich verkehrt rum montiert?

Viel Spass mit dem Vogel!


----------



## jackturbo (30. Juni 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schönes Ibis!!
> 
> Aus der USA geholt?
> 
> ...



Die sattelstütze passt mir so rum super!
Hab den Vogel von GOCYCLE!


----------



## Goldsprint (30. Juni 2013)

Mein Schmuckstück:


----------



## spinner69 (1. Juli 2013)

Das X-Fire hätte aber größere Bilder verdient


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

Mir du mir sagst, wies geht? ð


----------



## spinner69 (1. Juli 2013)

Im Fotoalbum hochladen -> danach rechts unten "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" -> BBCode (Forum) kopieren und dann hier rein


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

Besten Dank!

Dann werd ich das mal so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (1. Juli 2013)

Gerne


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

So, endlich weiß ich auch wies funktioniert ;-)







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## spinner69 (1. Juli 2013)

Geiles Rad, Glückwunsch!

Hatte den X-Fire auch im Auge, bin aber letztendlich doch am Crux Carbon hängengeblieben.


----------



## Superstarr (3. Juli 2013)

Man sieht jetzt nicht viel von dem Crosser, aber es ist auf "geeignetem" Terrain unterwegs:


----------



## Gorth (5. Juli 2013)

Eher Trekking als Cross, aber vielleicht trotzdem interessant...





Viele Grüße


----------



## Kittie (6. Juli 2013)

extrem schön das Surly 
Welche Reifenbreite passt in den Pacer? Warum nicht gleich ein CrossCheck?


----------



## Gorth (6. Juli 2013)

Weil man eigentlich ein schönes Stahl Rennrad will, dann aber von Anderen auf Dumme Gedanken gebracht wird, ein Paar Durchschläge auf Schotter hat und irgendwann probiert man es aus 

Surly gibt 32mm Reifenbreite an ohne Schutzbleche. Das sind 35x700c Schwalbe Racing Ralph und da ist noch gut Platz. In meinem Fotoalbum sind Fotos von den Platzverhältnissen im Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## spinner69 (6. Juli 2013)

Gorth schrieb:


> In meinem Fotoalbum sind Fotos von den Platzverhältnissen im Rahmen und Gabel.



Sehr informativ, danke 

Schönes Surly!


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2013)

schönes surly. crosscheck hat etwas mehr platz dafür sieht es hier harmonischer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> extrem schön das Surly
> Welche Reifenbreite passt in den Pacer? Warum nicht gleich ein CrossCheck?



Ich frag mich eher, was das für bremsen sind...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## corfrimor (8. Juli 2013)

Schönes Rad 

Und was das für Bremsen sind, das würde mich auch interessieren. Irgendwelche "Long Reach"-Bremsen?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## 0.1to (8. Juli 2013)

Tippe auf Shimano BR-451 schwarz, 47-57mm


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2013)

und ich hab beim Film die ganze Zeit auf die Mädels gewartet.....


----------



## Gorth (11. Juli 2013)

0.1to schrieb:


> Tippe auf Shimano BR-451 schwarz, 47-57mm



100 Gummipunkte!

Genau die, gibts für kleines Geld. Bremsen aber nicht so pralle, zumindest im Vergleich zur 105er, die ich am Alu Rennrad hatte. Mal sehen was mit alternativen Belägen geht. Das 2013er Surly kann zugunsten der Reifenfreiheit nur noch mit medium reach Bremsen gefahren werden. Dafür passen dann auch echte 32mm in den Rahmen und die Gabel.  

Leider gibts kaum noch schöne medium reach Bremsen neu zu kaufen. Hab noch was von Miche im Internet gefunden, ansonsten wirds rar. Wenn jemand also noch eine schöne Alternative kennt, die etwas filigraner daherkommt... bitte melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## jambee (11. Juli 2013)

@Gorth schöne Surley!  Als ami frage ich mich immer wieder was bedeutet "Trekking"?  Wie unterscheidet diese begriff sich von "ich fahre aus Gelände?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2013)

cx = race

aber interessiert eher niemand.


----------



## dimp (11. Juli 2013)

Gorth schrieb:


> 100 Gummipunkte!
> 
> Genau die, gibts für kleines Geld. Bremsen aber nicht so pralle, zumindest im Vergleich zur 105er, die ich am Alu Rennrad hatte. Mal sehen was mit alternativen Belägen geht. Das 2013er Surly kann zugunsten der Reifenfreiheit nur noch mit medium reach Bremsen gefahren werden. Dafür passen dann auch echte 32mm in den Rahmen und die Gabel.
> 
> ...


 
paul components

und velo orange, jedoch nur in silber


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2013)

tektro macht auch, kriegt man aber meist nirgens

Tektro R359 47-57mm gibts hier in zürich beim grossisten zum abholen . Blöd ist nur wenn die dann auch noch ein paar mm zu kurz ist (basst zb nicht wirklich an die rahmen von All-City)


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2013)

trekking = wohl auch das was viele als crosser bezeichnen .... Gravelorad Tourer aber nicht so wie die von Salsa eher so:
http://price-bikes.ch/de/bikeconf.html?bikeid=158 oder das S8 von Stevens


es gab auch noch city-bike, country-bike, ATB usw 
man will das garnicht so genau wissen


----------



## Superstarr (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## spinner69 (12. Juli 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49568215107687.549568541774321&type=1&theater

Genesis


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49568215107687.549568541774321&type=1&theater
> 
> Genesis


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2013)

gutes genesis


----------



## CrossSepp (15. Juli 2013)

Salsa Warbird...


----------



## CrossSepp (15. Juli 2013)

noch eines mit voller "Kampfausrüstung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2013)

sehr geil! 

wenn ich nicht wüsste wohin mit der kohle, hätte ich schon ein warbird ti.


----------



## sweep (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mein neuer Crosser, macht unheimlich Spass und wird im Winter beim Actionline-Cup an den Start gehen http://www.action-line-cup.de/crosscup/


----------



## jambee (29. Juli 2013)

WOHA!  NICE.
Was sind sie für Räder und Naben?


CrossSepp schrieb:


> noch eines mit voller "Kampfausrüstung"


----------



## elmar schrauth (31. Juli 2013)

Der Salsa hat ja die Hülle unterm Oberrohr?
Ist das wirklich ein CX Rahmen ?


----------



## bobe (31. Juli 2013)

eher ein Rennrad für Schotterstraßen und Waldautobahn.... aber mir gefällts


----------



## jambee (31. Juli 2013)

@bobe und @elmar schrauth:
ich finde die Frage und Antwort etwas absurd.  Was macht ein Rad zu Cyclocross?  Diese alte, traditionelle Bezeichnungen passen nicht mehr in 2013. Das Warbird kann genauso gut crossen wie ein Ridley CrossFire.  Reifen kann mann immer ändern und solange als der UCI Disk-bremsen erlaubt, gibt's kein Grund nicht.

Heutige Tagen sind viele Räder auch als "All Road" bezeichnet.  Es passt besser und ist auch öfter ein Crosser. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=8257


----------



## Oktoberkind (31. Juli 2013)

jambee schrieb:


> ich finde die Frage und Antwort etwas absurd.



nicht absurd: zum Crossen gehört das Rad _schultern_, deshalb die Züge auf dem O-Rohr. Mach mal bei Elmar ein Cross-Lehrgang, da gibt es zwar keine Fotos, aber du lernst das _schultern_,_würdevoll_ über Hindernisse und Stolpersteine


----------



## mete (31. Juli 2013)

jambee schrieb:


> Was macht ein Rad zu Cyclocross?



Der Einsatz für Cyclocrossrennen oder eben typische Kurse, bei denen das Rad auch auf der Schulter durch die Gegend getragen wird?


----------



## bobe (31. Juli 2013)

... ausserdem hat das Warbird ein für ein klassischen Crosser zu tiefes Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jambee (31. Juli 2013)

Gute Punkte Junge.  Dann müssen wir jetzt neue Thread legen "All-Road" Räder


----------



## elmar schrauth (31. Juli 2013)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> nicht absurd: zum Crossen gehört das Rad _schultern_, deshalb die Züge auf dem O-Rohr. Mach mal bei Elmar ein Cross-Lehrgang, da gibt es zwar keine Fotos, aber du lernst das _schultern_,_würdevoll_ über Hindernisse und Stolpersteine



Oh  
ich eile
am We
versprochen


----------



## nebeljäger (1. August 2013)

ob schön....keine Ahnung, da mein erster Crosser....

aber genial zu fahren und "etwas anders" als meine anderen Räder....

...könnte sich zu wahrer Liebe entwickeln...











mehr dazu hier....


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2013)

einfach nur schön.


----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2013)

Kann man nicht anders sagen !


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> einfach nur schön.



Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!


----------



## jackturbo (1. August 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ob schön....keine Ahnung, da mein erster Crosser....
> 
> aber genial zu fahren und "etwas anders" als meine anderen Räder....
> 
> ...


 sehr sehr geil!


----------



## shutupandride (3. August 2013)

wieder mal ein Knaller, B.

honey cx


----------



## Nordpol (4. August 2013)

Morgendliche Runde...


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

Mein neuester Flitzer. Dank diesem Thread bin ich auf das BMC Alpenchallenge gestoßen. Schaltung, Lenker und Bremsen gegen Rennradkomponenten getauscht und fertig ist der "Gravelracer"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leider noch 10,3kg schwer. Ich tipp mal ganz stark auf die Originallaufräder als Gewichtszulage. Aber es fährt sich trotzdem super.


----------



## m.rr (4. August 2013)

XC = 









Grüße


----------



## jambee (4. August 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wieder mal ein Knaller, B.
> 
> honey cx



Honey ist ein absolute Traum.  Sie sieht besser "in person".  

Honey wird von Seven Cycles in Boston hand-gemacht und ist "on display" in Ride Studio Cafe.  Ein Absolute geniale Fahrrad/Cafe laden.


----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2013)

@jambee:
ja, mir gefällts auch, auch wenn die front (zs44, Gabel, Vorbau, Unterrohr) ein bisschen schlecht abgestimmt wirkt.
dass die bei seven geschweisst werden wusste ich nicht, aber man lernt ja nie aus ...
thx


----------



## WildesRot (5. August 2013)

a


----------



## m.rr (5. August 2013)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Hmmm..? Hörstein? In HDR?
> Sehr schönes Foto.



...ja Hörstein
...nein kein HDR, nur etwas an den Tonwerten gedreht, weil mir das Handybild zu flau war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. August 2013)

schöne räder hier. nebeljägers sowieso und salsa + honey sind auch toll.

mein rewel hat auch die züge unterm oberrohr. keine ahnung, warum er das macht. mir persönlich ist es allerdings lieber, da es mir so optisch mehr zusagt und meine renneinsätze sich bisher "im rahmen halten". 

ich würde ja gerne öfter in der hobbyklasse starten, aber warum die immer sonntag morgens um 9 uhr starten müssen, ist mir ein rätsel. 

im winter sonntags um 6 aufstehen um dann durch den matsch zu brettern, bringe ich kaum über mich


----------



## spinner69 (6. August 2013)

@ shutpuandride:

ein bisschen ? Sehr galant ...


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> @ shutpuandride:
> 
> ein bisschen ? Sehr galant ...



naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach kein Freund von dem neuartigen Steuersatzgraffl  ....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. August 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wieder mal ein Knaller, B.
> 
> honey cx



Sehr schönes Rad. Gibt es da schon Infos zu dem Iron Cross LRS von Notubes? Der soll ja bei 1,5kg liegen, damit würd ich meinen Crosser gleich mal ein halbes Kilo leichter bekommen. In Deutschland scheint den so noch kaum wer zu verkaufen.

http://www.notubes.com/Iron-Cross-Wheelset-P1067C58.aspx


----------



## mete (7. August 2013)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon Infos zu dem Iron Cross LRS von Notubes? Der soll ja bei 1,5kg liegen, damit würd ich meinen Crosser gleich mal ein halbes Kilo leichter bekommen. In Deutschland scheint den so noch kaum wer zu verkaufen.



Einen günstigeren und leichteren Disc-Laufradsatz kann man sich doch derzeit schon problemlos selbst mit 29" Crest oder FRM XMD zusammenstellen.


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2013)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad. Gibt es da schon Infos zu dem Iron Cross LRS von Notubes? ... [/url]


ja Danke, ist aber leider nicht meins. Insofern kann ich Dir leider auch keine Auskunft geben.
Denke aber auch, wie mete, dass man sich was nettes mit den genannten Felgen und gängigen Naben zusammenstellen kann


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. August 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Einen günstigeren und leichteren Disc-Laufradsatz kann man sich doch derzeit schon problemlos selbst mit 29" Crest oder FRM XMD zusammenstellen.



Jo wobei sich die und die Iron Cross von Gewicht und Preis her nicht viel nehmen, die Iron Cross hat eben nur ein anderes Profil und nen besseren Namen  

Wobei der Felix ja eh ne neue Homepage mit ner großen Auswahl an CX-Laufrädern für Disc hat wie ich gerade sehe


----------



## jackturbo (7. August 2013)

frag mal bei gocycle münster nach!
grtz


----------



## Kittie (10. August 2013)

Nach einem Update auf Thomson Teile und TRP Mini-V´s, nun mein Lieblingsrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (10. August 2013)

Kann ich verstehen, sehr schön!


----------



## Rommos (10. August 2013)

Das Singular ist 

Gerade entdeckt







Mehr Infos vom Genesis Fugio

Gruß
Roman


----------



## SirQuickly (11. August 2013)




----------



## spinner69 (11. August 2013)




----------



## Kittie (11. August 2013)

Geile Farbe, das CrossCheck...


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2013)

Gestern mit dem Crosser zur Arbeit gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (11. August 2013)

gefällt...


----------



## m.rr (12. August 2013)




----------



## shutupandride (12. August 2013)

allesamt schöne Bikes
wird Zeit, dass auch bei mir ein neues mit Disc einschwebt


----------



## spinner69 (13. August 2013)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde


du hast beinahe das gleiche Rad als Disc und Cantiversion
Dekandent, aber interessant, wenn man so den direkten Vergleich zwischen Disc und Canti hat, oder ist überhaupt kein Unterschied spürbar?


----------



## spinner69 (13. August 2013)

Purer Luxus 

Die Canti-Version ist die günstigere Variante aus Alu. Gegenüber dem Carbon-Rad mit Disc ist es deutlich härter. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich noch andere Cantis drauf und war alles andere als zufrieden, selbst bei Trockenheit. Die jetzigen Cantis sind gut, aber mit den mechanischen Discs dennoch nicht zu vergleichen. Weniger Handkraft, bessere Dosierbarkeit, kein Nässeproblem ... bei mir spricht alles für Discs.

Gruss
Gerald


----------



## mete (13. August 2013)

Foto im Freien mit Pedalen könnte ich mal demnächst machen...


----------



## madone (13. August 2013)

Spezi und Ibis find ich sehr genial ... Ibis fast noch ein bisschen feiner!


----------



## madone (13. August 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Foto im Freien mit Pedalen könnte ich mal demnächst machen...


waere sicher gut was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## mete (13. August 2013)

madone schrieb:


> waere sicher gut was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Das ist ein Poison Opium aka OCCP Step Al (baugleich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> ... bei mir spricht alles für Discs.


und das Mehrgewicht der Laufräder, schlechtere Beschleunigung, etc.? 
... aber eigentlich auch sch...egal bei Hobbyhanswursten


----------



## spinner69 (13. August 2013)

Die Dura Ace-Laufräder am Alu-Crux sind schon geil, aber Mavic-Reflex auf DT 240-Naben und Speci Tracer-Schlauchreifen gehen auch ab wie Hölle. Und wie Du schon geschrieben hast .. Freizeitfahrer


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Die Dura Ace-Laufräder am Alu-Crux sind schon geil, aber Mavic-Reflex auf DT 240-Naben und Speci Tracer-Schlauchreifen gehen auch ab wie Hölle. Und wie Du schon geschrieben hast .. Freizeitfahrer


d.h. also kein wirklich merkbarer Unterschied, weil die rotierende Masse eh außen und nicht innen liegt?
at all: sorry fürs spammen ...


----------



## spinner69 (13. August 2013)

Ich empfinde es so


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

Das wollte ich hören, Fellow-Mittelfränk
Dang-ge!


----------



## spinner69 (13. August 2013)

Büdde!


----------



## Stahlwade (13. August 2013)

All-City Nature Boy Zona


----------



## Kittie (14. August 2013)

Ohh, lecker!!


----------



## versus (14. August 2013)

das nature boy an sich ist super. der lrs (= 10 x rahmenset?) ist mir daran deutlich zu krass. mit klassischen lrs finde ich es schöner:




20121117_kaffenback_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. August 2013)

Nature boy 

Der pinke (oder das pinke Nature girl ) ist krass, mir wäre es zuviel, der grüne  (nur ein Gang - aber 4 Bremshebel - man muss Prioritäten setzen )

Gruß
Roman


----------



## SirQuickly (14. August 2013)




----------



## mete (14. August 2013)

Und nochmal im Wald, da wird's aber auch nicht farbenfoher:


----------



## Stahlwade (14. August 2013)

Zufrieden mit den Dugast?


----------



## mete (15. August 2013)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Zufrieden mit den Dugast?



Naja, auf festem Untergrund rollen die immer ein wenig langsam, dafür stimmt alles, wenn es ruppig wird.


----------



## versus (16. August 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> (nur ein Gang - aber 4 Bremshebel - man muss Prioritäten setzen )[/COLOR][/SIZE]





ist ja nicht meins und der fahrer findet der froglegs super. ich glaube wenn es die aber nicht von paul geben würde wären keine dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (16. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ist ja nicht meins und der fahrer findet der froglegs super. ich glaube wenn es die aber nicht von paul geben würde wären keine dran



(Empella) froglegs sind ein Muss.


----------



## versus (16. August 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> (Empella) froglegs sind ein Muss.



das war ein paul-only aufbau. inkl. der idiotisch teuren, aber wunderschönen "moon-unit"


----------



## *Hobbes* (16. August 2013)

Servus,

dann will ich mein Rad auch nochmal hervorholen.





Ich freu mich schon auf den Herbst, wobei das fahren bei schönem Wetter und Sonnenschein natürlich auch was hat.

Gruß,
*hobbes*


----------



## Rommos (17. August 2013)

News von Surly - das Straggler






Disc mit SSp oder Schaltung 






Mehr hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. August 2013)

Crosser ready for winter:


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. August 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Crosser ready for winter:



Schmidt Dynamo
Supernova Licht
Schutzblech vorne wird noch hübsch gemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2013)

So, nur minimalistischer sieht mein "winterrad" auch aus. Die e3 ist gold wert!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. August 2013)

Komme mit SS leider nicht klar... 
Sonst sollte die 105 sich gut machen im Winter.


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2013)

mono war keine option? sieht einfach sauberer aus und die ganze schalterei bringt doch eh nichts


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. August 2013)

Mono wäre mal eine Überlegung, aber das Rad wird auch in den Alpen und Urlaube genutzt. Immer umbauen macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esseesse (20. August 2013)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dann will ich mein Rad auch nochmal hervorholen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, das Engin.
Kannst du mal noch ein paar Details des Rahmens zeigen?
Danke


----------



## *Hobbes* (20. August 2013)

Servus,

werde die Tage noch mal ein paar Fotos machen und hochladen.
Nächstes Frühjahr kann man dann auch hoffentlich das passende Rennrad begutachten.

Gruß,
*hobbes*


----------



## shutupandride (20. August 2013)

esseesse schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Engin.


ja, klasse Teil


----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2013)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dann will ich mein Rad auch nochmal hervorholen.
> 
> ...



Sehr cooler Rahmen


----------



## herrundmeister (25. August 2013)

so, neue Reifen und Übersetzung (36x15) - mal sehen ob die Kombi taugt


----------



## Genubike (26. August 2013)

Van Nicholas Amazon CX


----------



## Speedhub83 (27. August 2013)

Wunderschön!


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2013)

schön schlicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2013)

berichte mal wie die bremsen sind. finde die beidseitige aktivierung im gegensatz zu den bb7 sehr interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. August 2013)

Genubike schrieb:


> Van Nicholas Amazon CX



Oh ein Amazon, geil! Mein Händler führt auch VNC, aber damals passte das nicht ins Budget. Wobei mein Randonneur irgendwann den Yukon-Rahmen bekommt 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> berichte mal wie die bremsen sind. finde die beidseitige aktivierung im gegensatz zu den bb7 sehr interessant.



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Genubike (28. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> berichte mal wie die bremsen sind. finde die beidseitige aktivierung im gegensatz zu den bb7 sehr interessant.


leider habe ich die bb7 noch nicht ausprobiert, sie scheint aber sehr bissig zu sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

da berichte doch einfach wie deine trp sind. die bb7 sind gut. nur der einseitige mechanismus ist schon schlechter, als bei den hydro an meinen bikes.
schlaegt aber denoch die rennradbremse um laengen!


----------



## mete (28. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da berichte doch einfach wie deine trp sind. die bb7 sind gut. nur der einseitige mechanismus ist schon schlechter, als bei den hydro an meinen bikes.
> schlaegt aber denoch die rennradbremse um laengen!



Meine Erfahrungen sind da eher gegenteilig. Jede einigermaßen vernünftige Rennradbremse ist der BB7 haushoch überlegen, was die Dosierbarkeit in Verbindung mit der Bremskraft angeht. Bei Cantis ist die BB7 sicherlich bezüglich der Bremskraft überlegen, aber die Dosierbarkeit ist immer noch Mist. Ob die Mechanik nur einseitig oder beidseitig funktioniert, ist denke ich nicht relevant. Beim einseitigen Mechanismus muss halt die Scheibe 1-2 mm gebogen werden,  dafür kann weniger kaputt gehen. Es gab auch jahrelang hydraulische Bremsen mit nur einem beweglichen Kolben. Bei Hydros ist der einzige Vorteil, dass die Beläge sich nun beidseitig automatisch nachstellen. Bei der Mechanik wird das wohl kaum der Fall sein.

Das Amazon war früher mal ein schöner Rahmen. Warum haben die nur das Oberrohr so stark geslopt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

@mete: geschmacksache. Ich wuerde (und werde) meine ultegra rr bremsen jederzeit (wohl diesen winter) gegen einen satz bb7 tauschen. 
Aber die diskussion ist fuern popo. Rote raeder sind besser als blaue  jedem das seine, keinem das meine!  

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## SirQuickly (30. August 2013)

Gestern auf der Eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (30. August 2013)

.


----------



## Rommos (30. August 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder von der EB, DiscCX schwer im kommen 






















Gruß
Roman


----------



## 29-er (30. August 2013)

So....

Da ich nun diesen Thread immer wieder verfolge....wollte ich mich auch mal mit mein Bike vorstellen..

Eigentlich bin ich eher auf ein Trekkingbike unterwegs..Doch mit so ein Crosser habe ich einfach mehr SPASS auf den Weg zur Arbeit.


Aus wenigen Teilen konnte Ich mir das Bike zusammen stecken und mal sehen ob mir die Cross-Variante gefällt...


Gruss Benjamin


----------



## factz666 (31. August 2013)

Hier mal meiner - nicht ganz so farbenfroh wie die letzten gezeigten ;-)









Macht richtig Laune!


----------



## gotcha (3. September 2013)

Bin auch auf der Eurobike unterwegs gewesen: 






Klassisch!











was für den Junior


----------



## calimero100 (3. September 2013)

teilweise echt schöne Räder


----------



## SirQuickly (4. September 2013)

Isarradweg Dingolfing -> Freising



Zum Abschluss Weltwald


----------



## argh (8. September 2013)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> dann will ich mein Rad auch nochmal hervorholen.



Ist der Vorbau auf Maß gefertigt oder ist das ein Serienteil? Ich bin händeringend auf der Suche nach einem Vorbau mit Kabelführung oder Noodle. Aber finden tu ich nix...


----------



## *Hobbes* (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

der Vorbau gehört wie man auch schon an der passenden Farbe erkennen kann zum Rahmen und wurde dementsprechend auch auf Maß gefertigt.
Ich glaube so zu kaufen gibts die nicht mehr. Verwendet heute fast keiner mehr und ob es wirklich einen Unterschied im Bremsverhalten gibt kann ich aufgrund des fehlenden Vergleichs nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders wo man sowas noch bekommt.

Gruß,
*hobbes*


----------



## argh (9. September 2013)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Vorbau gehört wie man auch schon an der passenden Farbe erkennen kann zum Rahmen und wurde dementsprechend auch auf Maß gefertigt.
> Ich glaube so zu kaufen gibts die nicht mehr. Verwendet heute fast keiner mehr und ob es wirklich einen Unterschied im Bremsverhalten gibt kann ich aufgrund des fehlenden Vergleichs nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders wo man sowas noch bekommt.
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank für deine Aussage! Ich könnte ja auch nach einem alten gnoodelten CrontrolTech-Vorbau o.ä. Ausschau halten. Leider gibt´s  die auch nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (11. September 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank für deine Aussage! Ich könnte ja auch nach einem alten gnoodelten CrontrolTech-Vorbau o.ä. Ausschau halten. Leider gibt´s  die auch nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer.


mir würden spontan wiesmann, vogel (meines wissens nach nur zusammen mit rahmen erhältlich), steelman, agresti, nöll, gleiss (schweisst der noch?), ... einfallen
da geht doch sicher irgendwo was


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. September 2013)

Mein Erstes Mal auf einem "Rennrad"













Das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit von Carbon sind sagenhaft! 

Das puristische Fahren mit Starrgabel hat was. 

Mein Händler leiht mir das Bike nä. Woche noch mal, um es über meine Hometrails zu jagen die ich sonst mit dem Honzo unter die Räder nehme ... 

Happy Trails!


----------



## Stahlwade (14. September 2013)

Hier mal mein neuer Crosser


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2013)

Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass das da oben ein Kona ist. Sieht schick aus.
Mal schauen wann meins eeendlich fertig ist.


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2013)

kona sieht ganz gut aus.

das s-works kriegt hoffentlich bald dickd reck ab.
sind die leitungen (HR bremse + schaltung) nicht etwas lang?


----------



## sabotage (16. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin.
Ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich habe ein C'dale Badboy 7 Rahmen von 2014 hier und frage mich wie unten die Schaltzüge verlegt werden. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild vom Unterrohr (vorm Tretlager). Vielleicht auch vom 2013er Modell.
Danke und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2013)

Sind beide außen verlegt?


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. September 2013)

Ich kann zwar mit Specialized nix anfangen, aber technisch ist das Radl natürlich top! Nur, was macht eine windige Fernost Stütze in einem solchen Nobel-Hobel?


----------



## Libtech (17. September 2013)

Das Specialized schaut gut aus! 
Vor allem der LRS und die Reifen. 
Eggbeater3 in rot kämen auch super!
Bei der Sattelstütze, bzw. den Jokes, in Verbindung mit dem Carbongestell des Sattels hätte ich auf Dauer gesehen (beim Aufspingen) Bedenken, was die Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tooh (17. September 2013)

Aufgrund der schlechten Ruhrgebietsstraßen schied für mich ein Rennrad aus. Ein Drittrad (Waldautobahn MTB) ebenso. Ich brauchte die Eierlegendewollmilchsau!

Titan wollte ich immer schon haben. 

Also das Internet durchforstet und im guten alten China einen Anbieter gefunden, der mir zu einem akzeptablen Preis einen Maßrahmen fertigt. 

Altes, neues, Perlen des Internet dran und e voila:


----------



## jackturbo (18. September 2013)

sehr schick! Hut ab!


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2013)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2013)

Sehr schön ! Gibts einen Link zu dem Chinesen ?


----------



## argh (21. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Gibts einen Link zu dem Chinesen ?



Der würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## tooh (21. September 2013)

Der Rahmen wurde von Xi´An Titanproduct gefertigt. Habe ich über alibaba.com gefunden.

Die haben wirklich alles nach Wunsch  gemacht (natürlich im Rahmen ihrer Produktpalette).

Rohrstärken, Sockel, Leitungsverlegung (auf dem Oberrohr z.B.), Steuerrohrform, Ausfallendenform, Form der Sattelstreben (gebogen - gerade), sandgestrahlt oder gebürstet, usw. Wirklich alles.
Es sind auch Optionen möglich, die man in der Produktpalette nicht findet. Also durchaus mal nachfragen.

Man muss allerdings die englische Sprache bemühen. Die Maße erfolgen in mm. 

Das Ausfeilen der Details hat bestimmt 4 Wochen gedauert. Das war es mir Wert. Man muss von einer Mail zur nächsten immer einen Tag warten; aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung können die nicht am selben Tag antworten. Über einige Dinge hatte ich mir vorher keine Gedanken gemacht, die trotzdem angeboten wurden. Wenn man alles durchdacht hat, geht es bestimmt schneller. 

Zum Schluss bekommt man eine Zeichnung mit allen Maßen. Die kann ich auch mal gern online stellen. Es wird ja auf den Ersteller verwiesen.

Bezahlt wurde per paypal. Das kostet dann einen minimalen Aufpreis, bietet aber Sicherheit. Eine Anzahlung ist auch fällig, für einen Maßrahmen eine Selbstverständlichkeit, wie ich finde.

Hatte jetzt schon mehrfach bei den Chinesen bestellt. Auch Carbonsachen (allerdings von einem anderen Anbieter). War immer zufrieden.
Eine Sammelbestellung bei denen ist günstiger (inkl. Porto und Einfuhr) als man meint. Da lässt sich noch einiges heraushandeln. Sind ja auch gierig und stehen in Konkurrenz.

Globalisierung und Kapitalismus funktioniert in beide Richtungen.

Weiteres per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. September 2013)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Mein Händler leiht mir das Bike nä. Woche noch mal, um es über meine Hometrails zu jagen die ich sonst mit dem Honzo unter die Räder nehme ...



Um den Thread nicht zu spammen hier nur ein Photo meiner ausführlichen Probefahrt in den heimischen Trails:

 



Happy Trails!


----------



## Superstarr (25. September 2013)

Gestern eine Pfadfindertour gemacht und neue Pfade entdeckt:


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2013)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. September 2013)

Hier auch ma wieder ein aktuelles Bild mit Herbstbereifung 
Obwohl die Abmessungen identisch sind die Maxxis Raze in zwei versch Modelljahren bekommen, einmal als 700x35c gelabelt und bunt, der andere in rennkonformen 700x33c und mit weißem Aufdruck. Sind aber in beiden Fällen exakt 33mm Breite.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Nordpol (5. Oktober 2013)

bis auf die Kurbel sehr schön...


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Oktober 2013)

Genau damit bin ich nicht zu 100% zufrieden...


----------



## 904 (6. Oktober 2013)

... heute frisch gewaschen ...


----------



## MrFaker (18. Oktober 2013)

Fährt sich wie ein E-Bike 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## madone (18. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (18. Oktober 2013)

@ ChrisRM6: Sehr


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. Oktober 2013)

das rote duratec von der vorherigen seite ist sehr sehr schön!

das rad von chrisrm6 ist wirklich ein heizkörper auf stufe 5!


----------



## TiJoe (18. Oktober 2013)

Heute das schöne Wetter für eine nette Crosser-Runde genutzt und einen interessanten Hintergrund gefunden:





Gruß Joe


----------



## 904 (19. Oktober 2013)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das rote duratec von der vorherigen seite ist sehr sehr schön!



danke, es ist für mich so was wie eine F-14 tomcat der waldwege ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

904 schrieb:


> danke, es ist für mich so was wie eine F-14 tomcat der waldwege ...



Ahhhh... Ich muss mal wieder top gun schauen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Teguerite (19. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir etwas gegönnt ... Specialized Crux Expert. Der Vorbau ist noch zu steil, bin noch am Testen.

Irgendwann gönne ich mir noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz, wenn jemand weitere  _bremsscheibentaugliche_ Aerolaufräder (als in diesem Thread schon erwähnt) kennt, dann bitte mitmachen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656473


----------



## spinner69 (19. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Crux, es wird Dir viel Freude machen 

War heute leider nicht mit meinem Carbon Crux unterwegs, der kleine Alu-Bruder macht aber auch Spaß!


----------



## Teguerite (19. Oktober 2013)

Aha, Du hast eine ganze Crux Family


----------



## spinner69 (19. Oktober 2013)

2x Crux und 'nen riesigen Specialized-Knall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (19. Oktober 2013)

Das Crux Expert ist so extrem schön!!


----------



## MrFaker (20. Oktober 2013)

@Teguerite

Sieht gut aus, dreh doch mal den Vorbau um, vielleicht passt es wenn nicht etwas weniger negativ nehmen, z.b. -6°. Sieht ja fürchterlich so aus, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du eine gute Position damit hinbekommst, beim Schultern musst du auch ja deine Hand ziemlich nach oben verdrehen, falls du es überhaupt sinnesgerecht einsetzt.


----------



## Teguerite (20. Oktober 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> @_Teguerite_
> 
> Sieht gut aus, dreh doch mal den Vorbau um, vielleicht passt es wenn nicht etwas weniger negativ nehmen, z.b. -6°. Sieht ja fürchterlich so aus, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du eine gute Position damit hinbekommst, beim Schultern musst du auch ja deine Hand ziemlich nach oben verdrehen, falls du es überhaupt sinnesgerecht einsetzt.





Man kann bei dem Ding auch noch das Innenleben wenden, somit hat man vier verschiedene Winkel. Momentan wurde es vom Händler auf den steilsten Winkel positioniert. Ich wollte im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes eine moderatere Haltung, so bleibt es aber jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie abartig billig die Stütze am Carbon-Crux da oben aussieht. Sonst ganz schickt, wobei die Gabel selbst mir etwas zu fett aussieht.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2013)

das crux ist prima.


----------



## robiwankenobi (21. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2013)

Geil ! Wenn ich nur den Namen "Focus" nicht so blöd fände...könnte man echt einen Rahmen bei denen kaufen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2013)

was ist das für ein lrs?
original ist der wohl nicht.


----------



## Kittie (21. Oktober 2013)

Muss mich nun mal outen, als jemand, der sowas noch nie gesehen hat....Was ist das bitte für ein "Huckel" auf der STI beim Focus??


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2013)

schick.
die hydraulik hörnchen sind optisch mächtig dick... egal.


----------



## Kittie (21. Oktober 2013)

Aha...Hydraulik....Schönes Rad, aber die Teile gehen nicht.


----------



## spinner69 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hat's früher auch geheißen, nachdem von Rahmenschalthebeln auf STI's umgestellt wurde. Und heute ist es normal 

Das Focus würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Oktober 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Hat's früher auch geheißen, nachdem von Rahmenschalthebeln auf STI's umgestellt wurde.



und von 9-fach auf 10-fach und von hardtail auf fully.
ist doch immer so.
egal.

focus ist sehr schön vorallem der heftige unterschied des dürren rahmen - besonders oberrohr - im vergleich zu der mächtigen gabel.


----------



## MalteetlaM (21. Oktober 2013)

robiwankenobi schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues



Oha! Ich brauche dringend ein neues Rad!


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Oktober 2013)

schönes Focus - sieht schnell aus trotz Hydro Hörnern


----------



## hexxagon (21. Oktober 2013)

robiwankenobi schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues



Das Rad wird wohl gut laufen bei Focus dieses Jahr... Ich habe es heute bei meinem Radhändler bestellt. Er hat es sich schon direkt gegönnt. Meins kommt dann wohl im März...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2013)

Braucht noch jemand einen Winter-Laufradsatz ?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sapim-race-funworks-light-naben-abzugeben-neu


----------



## MrFaker (24. Oktober 2013)

robiwankenobi schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues



Schick, wie schwer und berichte mal, wenn die Bremsen eingefahren sind wie das Bremsverhalten ist.


----------



## talybont (24. Oktober 2013)

Mein Händler meinte, dass die aktuellen Focus erst ab Januar wieder lieferbar sind. Deswegen ist es bei mir auch ein 2013er geworden.


----------



## RoteSora (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Crosser im Rapha-Look sind bei Focus wirklich weggegangen wie warme Semmeln und erst wieder im neuen Jahr lieferbar.. 

Das 2013er in Orange ist aber auch echt schön.. !!


----------



## Alfa-Werner (24. Oktober 2013)

Mein Ridley
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1499743?in=user


----------



## RoteSora (25. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Ridley.. Hab auch eins...


----------



## robiwankenobi (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

also so wie auf dem Bild bin ich bei 10 KG ist nicht wirklich leicht, fährt sich aber gefühlt leichter als es die Waage ansagt 

Die S700 Hydro sind, ich sag mal Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei mir klappert der Bremshebl an re/li, da er seitlich Spiel hat. Ist auf Asphalt/Kopfsteinpflaster etwas störend. IM Gelände hört und merkt man davon aber nix.

Druckpunkt ist sehr weich im vergleich zu ner MTB Bremse, lt. Sram Werbevideo aber so gewollt. Da die Dosierbarkeit vor Bremspower gesetzt haben. Die ersten Ausfahrten bestätigen das Vollständig bei mir. Die Dosierbarkeit ist unglaublich gut! Von der Bremskraft her, hatte ich bisher noch keine Situation wo ich das Gefühl hatte, das ich nicht rechtzeitig zum stehen kommen könnte mit der Bremse. 

Der Hebelweg ist, ich vermute der Dosierbarkeit geschuldet, relativ lang. Den Hebel kann ich bis fast an den Lenker ziehen. Wenn Sie voll zu ist steht das Rad aber auch 

Beim Hebelweg habe ich allerdings den Verdacht, das die viel. nicht richtig entlüftet ist? Hier wäre es mal interessant ob jemand anderes schon Erfahrungen mit der S700 hat?

Klappern des Bremshebel und Hebelweg sind auch schon bei SRAM und Focus angefragt. Mal schauen was die Antworten

Die Höcker auf den Hebeln zwar gewönungsbedürftig von der Optik her, bieten aber super halt im Gelände und zusätzliche Griffpositionen.

VG
Robert


----------



## robiwankenobi (25. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist das für ein lrs?
> original ist der wohl nicht.



LRS ist original, lediglich die billigen RR Drathreifen hab ich runter geschmießen und gegen Grifo´s getauscht


----------



## robiwankenobi (25. Oktober 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Muss mich nun mal outen, als jemand, der sowas noch nie gesehen hat....Was ist das bitte für ein "Huckel" auf der STI beim Focus??



Das ist der Ausgleichsbehälter der Hydraulikbremsen und ne wunderbare Griffposition wenns schnell wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. Oktober 2013)

10 kg sind schon recht happig, aber für 1600  geht da nicht weniger.


----------



## pantkowski (25. Oktober 2013)

Nach fast einem Jahr zusammen hier mein Gerät wieder


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

sehr scheee!


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Oktober 2013)

Unglaublich guter netzfund


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2013)

Aaaaallldäääär ! Geil !


----------



## robiwankenobi (25. Oktober 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> 10 kg sind schon recht happig, aber für 1600  geht da nicht weniger.



Ja, denke aber das noch ordentlich Luft nach unten ist. Allein die Sattelstütze wiegt über 300g! LRS hab ich mich noch gar nicht getraut zu wiegen. Lenker Vorbau machen auch nicht unbedingt nen leichtgewichtigen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossy (26. Oktober 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Poison Opium Disk 2013

Rahmen  Opium Disc 49 mit Umlenkrolle RH  56 Gabel Starrgabel Cyclocross Alu/Carbon Disc Tapered V Steuersatz Neco Tapered 1 1/8-1 1/5 Vorbau FSA OS 99 Durchmesser 31,8 / Gewicht 115 Gr. Lenker FSA Energy New Ergo Aluminium  Lenkerband Lenkerband schwarz Sattelstütze FSA SL-K Sattelklemme Alu SC-100, 34.9 Road Sattel Selle Italia X1 man schwarz Bremse Avid BB7 mech. Scheibenbremse 160 / 160 STI-Hebel Shimano 105 10s black STI links double, Shimano 105 black  rechts double Schaltwerk Shimano 105 FD 5701 10s black double Umwerfer Shimano 105 10s FD 5700 Kette KMC 10-fach X 10 - 73 grau/grau Kassette Shimano 105 10s black Cassette 10-fach, 11-28 Innenlager Shimano FC-R565L Kurbel Shimano FC-5700 34/50 sw. Felgen Novatec Light Disc Naben mit Mavic CXP 22 Felge, Gewicht ca  1868 Gr. - 201050018 Naben  Novatec Light Disc Naben Reifen Conti Cyclocross Faltreifen Gewicht 9,8 kg Novatec D711SB (FH) Novatec D712SB-AA (RH)  Pedale  PD-M540


----------



## robiwankenobi (26. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, aber nen ganz schöner Spacerturm unterm Vorbau.


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2013)

bremsflanken am disc-lrs finde ich schade!


----------



## Rossy (27. Oktober 2013)

robiwankenobi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber nen ganz schöner Spacerturm unterm Vorbau.


 


Bin halt Rückenleidend wollt was sehr Komfortables.


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Oktober 2013)

Hola,
nicht so schön sauber wie die zuletzt gezeigten Räder, aber ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.




Ampe


----------



## Marksbo (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Schönes Rad,

was ist das für eine Grösse  ?


Mfg


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt bin ich wieder hin und her gerissen. Disc oder canti. Eigentlich waren discs gesetzt


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Oktober 2013)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schönes Rad,
> 
> ...



Danke! Ist eine 60er RH.


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2013)

das gin and trombones ist super, trifft voll meinen geschmack!

schwarze kurbel, hebel und sw könnte man noch, aber für dreck und schlamm und ab und zu mal ablegen ist alu eh besser als cabong.


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Oktober 2013)

jetzt im Rennsetup auf 9,1 kg erleichtert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Reifen, fährt ihr die Crossreifen auch auf der Strasse oder sind die da viel zu schnell runter gefahren? 

Werde das Crux diese Woche bestellen, war nach dem Probefahren völlig hin und weg


----------



## robiwankenobi (27. Oktober 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Reifen, fährt ihr die Crossreifen auch auf der Strasse oder sind die da viel zu schnell runter gefahren?
> 
> Werde das Crux diese Woche bestellen, war nach dem Probefahren völlig hin und weg



Crosser gehört in den Wald oder auf die Wiese.

Ansonsten 2. LRS mit nem SemiSlick oder dem 4season wenn es nur Straße sein muss.


----------



## Simpel. (27. Oktober 2013)

Nur kann es vorkommen, dass die Anfahrt zum schönen Trail auf der Strasse ist. 

Noch ein Action Bild:


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2013)

robiwankenobi schrieb:


> Crosser gehört in den Wald oder auf die Wiese.
> 
> Ansonsten 2. LRS mit nem SemiSlick oder dem 4season wenn es nur Straße sein muss.



ich denke es ging nicht darum ganze touren auf der strasse zu fahren, sondern um die transferstrecken, oder


----------



## Simpel. (27. Oktober 2013)

Genau, bin mir nicht sicher wie schnell die Crossreifen runtergefahren sind auf der Strasse.


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Oktober 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Reifen, fährt ihr die Crossreifen auch auf der Strasse oder sind die da viel zu schnell runter gefahren?
> 
> Werde das Crux diese Woche bestellen, war nach dem Probefahren völlig hin und weg



Die PDX raspelt es auf Asphalt schneller runter als Du Gummmmmmmiiii rufen kannst  . 
Fahre für Tour und Training einen anderen Laufradsatz mit Maxxis Locust oder Smart Sam und für reines Strassen / Rennradeinsatz dann Ultremos.


----------



## Libtech (28. Oktober 2013)

Kleines Update:


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Oktober 2013)

das Salsa ist mal richtig heiss 
Sattel und Lenkerband wär mir persönlich etwas too much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (28. Oktober 2013)

Endlich noch jemand der in der Küche schraubt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hammer SALSA! 
Vielleicht würde ich noch das *P6* der Stütze enfernen, damit Vorbau und Stütze farblich noch besser harmonieren.


EDIT:
Und den Vorbaudeckel drehen..


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2013)

Warum finde ich hier im Geländerennradforum die ganzen Breitreifenkollegen? Und ich meine die breiten Breitreifenkollegen.....

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2013)

Geht mir auch gerade so...


----------



## Libtech (28. Oktober 2013)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Endlich noch jemand der in der Küche schraubt.



Der Kühlschrank ist gleich in der Nähe. 

Danke für die Kommentare und die Änderungsvorschläge. Aber es bleibt so, wie es ist. 

- Sattel und Lenkerband waren drei Jahre lang braun ...
- Der Vorbaudeckel gefällt mir so - ist eben _"quer"_ - so wie der Schnellspanner. 
- Das rote P6 passt zu dem einen Spacer, den Avids und dem rot der 240S - aber vielleicht radiere ich es auch weg.

Am kommenden Samstag wird es artgerecht bewegt werden.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2013)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Danke! Ist eine 60er RH.



Schönes Rad. Leider ist VAN DESSEL in EU wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Warum ? Importieren.


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Oktober 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Leider ist VAN DESSEL in EU wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen....



Ich habe mein Rahmen vom beardedmanshop. Der Service von denen ist absolut spitze und sie sind nur zu empfehlen.

Ampel


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Preise finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Oktober 2013)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kleines Update:



Ok, zehn Daumen hoch. Sehr geil! 



Simpel. schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Reifen, fährt ihr die Crossreifen auch auf der Strasse oder sind die da viel zu schnell runter gefahren?



Also ich bin aktuell beim zweiten Satz Reifen, die ersten Cyclocross Speed taugen mir für Herbst nicht mehr, und waren dank viel Asphalt mittig auch schon sehr plan. Aktuell habe ich nocht nicht den Luxus eines zweiten LRS und daher fahre ich die einfach immer runter. Will am CX eh viele versch. Reifen testen.

Habe halt schon einige reine Asphalt-Strecken, gerade wenn ich meine Mutti besuche. Da würde ein zweiter Satz schon Sinn ergeben.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

das salsa ist so gut <3

das van dessel würde ich auch sofort nehmen.

reifen: sammy slick, die sind hart genug für die straße, günstig und im gelände kontrolierbar sofern es nicht vollkommen zumatscht. alternativ am voderrad den rocket ron.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Oktober 2013)

Genau so fahre ich es auch.
Vorne rocket ron, hinten sami Slick.
Für dugast war ich bisher noch zu geizig.
Vielleicht kann ich noch am neuen Rad dazu durchringen


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

bin gerade am neuaufbau von meinem cotic X.
soll bis zum mannheim/lorsch rennwochenende fahrfertig sein, dann habe ich singlespeed nicht mehr als ausrede selbst in der hobbyklasse nichts zu reissen 






42T blatt ist ganz schön nah an der kettenstrebe


----------



## radheinz (30. Oktober 2013)

Ritchey Swiss Cross, ich mag es.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2013)

swiss cross und salsa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (30. Oktober 2013)

Swisscross würde mir auch schmecken ... Wunderschön!


----------



## Stahlwade (30. Oktober 2013)

@talybont: echt geil das Focus

Hier mein neues!
LRS kommt runter. Gehört zu meinem anderen Crosser und ist nur drauf gewesen, um die Schaltung einzustellen


----------



## stahlinist (30. Oktober 2013)

@radheinz: ganz großer Liebreiz in Gegenstand und Darstellung!!!

Und auch sonst bleiben bei den zuletzt hier präsentierten Quergeschossen kaum Wünsche offen


----------



## talybont (31. Oktober 2013)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> @talybont: echt geil das Focus



Das gilt auch für Dein Crux!! Geile Hippiefarbe!


----------



## Stahlwade (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist mal was anderes. Wie in den 90erm.


----------



## tofino73 (31. Oktober 2013)

radheinz schrieb:


> Ritchey Swiss Cross, ich mag es.



Pornös. Ich warte noch auf die Scheibenbremsvariante


----------



## radheinz (31. Oktober 2013)

Lieblingsbild, auch wenns die "Nichtantriebsseite" ist.


----------



## madone (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie lässig ....


----------



## radheinz (31. Oktober 2013)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Pornös. Ich warte noch auf die Scheibenbremsvariante



Ist die geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (31. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht reichen dir die ultimate? Optisch sind die schon der knaller


----------



## tofino73 (31. Oktober 2013)

radheinz schrieb:


> Ist die geplant?



Hab keine Infos dazu. Aber habe mir schon überlegt den 650b Rahmen von Ritchey als Crosser aufzubauen, bis auf den dicken Hinterbau würde das sicher cool aussehen.

Happy trails


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Oktober 2013)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hab keine Infos dazu. Aber habe mir schon überlegt den 650b Rahmen von Ritchey als Crosser aufzubauen, bis auf den dicken Hinterbau würde das sicher cool aussehen.
> 
> Happy trails



Letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike hat uns Ritchey gesagt das sie nicht vorhaben eine Disc Variante zu bringen. Der aktuelle Hinterbau ist wohl auch zu schwach für disc. Die Gabel wird im Übringen nicht von Ritchey gebaut.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2013)

richtey ist top.

und das crux hat den abartig geiles lack!


----------



## Libtech (31. Oktober 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> richtey ist top.
> 
> und das crux hat den abartig geiles lack!



+1 

Ritchey: Der Rahmen ist einfach 
Crux: Sehr psychedelisch. Gefällt sehr. 
      @a.nienie: Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Mannheim. Werde in der letzten Reihe beim Start stehen.  Bin gespannt, ob dein Crosser bis dahin fertig ist. 

Edit: Cross-Galerien sind geil


----------



## Alfa-Werner (31. Oktober 2013)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Pornös. Ich warte noch auf die Scheibenbremsvariante



Oh Gott, bitte nicht. Pizza am Ritchey geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radheinz (31. Oktober 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht reichen dir die ultimate? Optisch sind die schon der knaller



Die Ultimates sind schon grenzwertig. Man kann die ja auch umbauen, dass sie Canti-ähnlich sind. Die Bremsleistung ist dann höher. Leider funktioniert das aber mit den mitgelieferten Bremsgummihaltern nicht. Selbst wenn diese tiefstmöglich montiert sind, trifft der Bremsgummi die Reifen. Und der Bremsgummi steht schräg auf der Felge. Ich denke aber, dass ich hier eine Lösung finde, denn im Netz habe ich die Bremsanlage in Cantieinstellung schon perfekt montiert gesehen.


----------



## mete (31. Oktober 2013)

radheinz schrieb:


> . Leider funktioniert das aber mit den mitgelieferten Bremsgummihaltern nicht. Selbst wenn diese tiefstmöglich montiert sind, trifft der Bremsgummi die Reifen. Und der Bremsgummi steht schräg auf der Felge.



Ich verstehe das Problem irgendwie nicht. Wenn sich die Bremse in der weiten Stellung montieren lässt, dann geht das auch in der Low-Profile (engen) Variante. Es ändert sich ja nur der Winkel zwischen Bremsbelag und Cantiarm. Dass die Bremswirkung in der Stellung unbefredigend ist, kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Ich habe sie in der anderen Variante montiert und bei Carbonfelgen ist die Leistung der meisten Felgenbremsen eher gering, für's Crossen reicht es aber locker. Es sind übrigens in beiden Fällen (ob nun eng oder weit geöffnet) Cantis , lediglich mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis .


----------



## radheinz (31. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem irgendwie nicht. Wenn sich die Bremse in der weiten Stellung montieren lässt, dann geht das auch in der Low-Profile (engen) Variante. Es ändert sich ja nur der Winkel zwischen Bremsbelag und Cantiarm. Dass die Bremswirkung in der Stellung unbefredigend ist, kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Ich habe sie in der anderen Variante montiert und bei Carbonfelgen ist die Leistung der meisten Felgenbremsen eher gering, für's Crossen reicht es aber locker. Es sind übrigens in beiden Fällen (ob nun eng oder weit geöffnet) Cantis , lediglich mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis .



Ich weiß, dass es in beiden montierten Varianten Cantis sind. ->Wortfindungsschwäche  Das Problem bei der engen Montage ist, dass sich der Bremsschuh nicht niedrig genug montieren lässt da der Schraubenkopf dann am Cantiarm im Weg ist. Man kann bei der Montage der Bremse eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Dennoch hat es nicht gepasst. Ich werde die Tage die Cantis in der Low-Profile Variante montieren und ein Foto machen.


----------



## mete (1. November 2013)

radheinz schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es in beiden montierten Varianten Cantis sind. ->Wortfindungsschwäche  Das Problem bei der engen Montage ist, dass sich der Bremsschuh nicht niedrig genug montieren lässt da der Schraubenkopf dann am Cantiarm im Weg ist. Man kann bei der Montage der Bremse eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Dennoch hat es nicht gepasst. Ich werde die Tage die Cantis in der Low-Profile Variante montieren und ein Foto machen.



Hab's mir heute mal angeschaut und weiß jetzt, was Du meinst. Da hat der gute Herr Ritchey seine Sockel wohl einfach zu weit oben anlöten lassen. Eine schöne Lösung würde mir jetzt da auf die Schnelle aber auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## radheinz (1. November 2013)

So ist es. ;-)


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2013)




----------



## Nordpol (1. November 2013)

...da ist es wieder, wohl eines der schönsten hier, wenn bloß die Felgen nicht wären...


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...da ist es wieder, wohl eines der schönsten hier, wenn bloß die Felgen nicht wären...



Wenn ich mal Zeit und Muße für den Freilaufwechsel habe kommt dieser LRS hier drauf....


----------



## versus (2. November 2013)

wunderschön, das mootssp!


----------



## madone (2. November 2013)

Ja bis auf die Bremshebel ... Der Rest ist einsame Spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (2. November 2013)

Nö - passt alles. Die alten Bremshebel nehmen sich vornehm zurück.
Vor allem aber geben diese Laufräder endlich wieder den Blick auf's wesentliche frei
 @Ianus: wie wird der Antrieb auf Spannung gehalten?


----------



## Ianus (2. November 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> @Ianus: wie wird der Antrieb auf Spannung gehalten?



EBB...


----------



## madone (2. November 2013)

Was für ein Augenschmaus ...


----------



## Medulla (7. November 2013)

nach 6 Wochen Zwangspause, verursacht durch Urlaub, einer OP und zuletzt einer Bronchitits, endlich wieder zurück auf dem Rad.


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2013)

stimmig


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2013)

es wird


----------



## Ampelhasser (7. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es wird



Das wird schick!


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2013)

Das Rad verleiht Flügel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Welche Felgen sind das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2013)

pacenti cl 25


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

ok, es rollt und es wird SA oder SO im rennneinsatz eingesaut.
















taunusteufel, falls die frage nach den felgen an mich ging: das sind irgendwelche günstigen mavic von einen cannondale bad boy.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2013)

mist, dann lag ich ja völlig daneben.


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (8. November 2013)

@a.nienie
Sehr schön und stimmig dein X, und klasse Federgabel!
Jetzt noch ein Velöhead Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr.....
dann sau es ein!!!

Gibt's die Velöhead Aufkleber eigendlich auch zu kaufen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2013)

So, seit gestern fertig und heute das erste Mal Winterpokalpunkte damit gesammelt:


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2013)

[quote="Grenzgänger";11091711]Gibt's die Velöhead Aufkleber eigendlich auch zu kaufen?[/quote]
mir kommt immer etwas dazwischen, aber es wird wieder welche geben.

lupus: gutes rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, seit gestern fertig und heute das erste Mal Winterpokalpunkte damit gesammelt:



Gefällt mir gut, Christian.
Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2013)

Hi Marco, schau mal hier, da ist alles genauestens beschrieben. Kurze Antwort: Vortrieb.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hi Marco, schau mal hier, da ist alles genauestens beschrieben. Kurze Antwort: Vortrieb.



http://www.ebay.de/itm/161118476712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Ist das die Gabel? Müsste passen oder? Ich denke, die Idee will ich von dir abkupfern


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2013)

Genau die ist es.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau die ist es.



Danke. Geil, dein Crosser. Gerade wegen der Gabel!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Patate (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

@a.nienie

magst du mir verraten was für eine Kettenführung du vorne verbaut hast?
48T kompatibel?
Danke


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2013)

Ist vom cnc. Hat sich im schlamm von lorsch bewährt.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patate (13. November 2013)

Danke!
Läuft des gut bei 1x9. Oder rattert des sehr laut in den Randbereichen?
Bestellt hab ichs eh schon. hehe


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2013)

Rattert null. Die "schiene"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2013)

Ist breit genug. Kettenblatt innen montiert mit 112,5mm octalink lager. Geht recht eng zu an der kettenstrebe.


----------



## gotcha (15. November 2013)

Ritte Crossberg 2014


----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2013)

HÃ¼bsch, aber viel zu teuer. Sorry das sind mit Enve Gabel â¬ 1650,-- fÃ¼r 250,-- mehr bekomme ich ein IBIS Hakka und das ist eine andere Nummer ....


----------



## Marksbo (16. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch  so ein Gerãt  für den Winter.

Der RR Lenker war aber  nix für mich, deswegen dieser jetzt 

Mfg


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Mit Flatbars am Crosser kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden.


Aus Kaffenback mach Vortrieb CX-Disc


----------



## Medulla (17. November 2013)

Gutes Vortrieb! Weißt du welcher RAL-Ton das ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber bei bike-components.de unter "rot-matt" geführt.
Vielleicht wissen die das besser. Ich musste allerdings auch 2,5 Wochen auf den Rahmen warten, die werden wohl nur auf Wunsch lackiert.


----------



## twostroketomsi (17. November 2013)

Neuer Job, neues Rad: mein erster Cube-Crosser.


----------



## twostroketomsi (17. November 2013)

Heute eingefahren. Läuft gut. 
Ach ja, verkaufe Stevens Vapor RH 56 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Läuft gut, Bremsen gut, Verarbeitung gut ....nur etwas schwer (10,8kg)


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2013)

quais unfahrbar bei dem gewicht 

finde es ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Im Verhältnis zu meinen anderen Rädern, geht das hier ab wie Schmidt`s Katze .
Das Gewicht stört mich auch nicht, soll mein Trainingsbike sein, aber lt. Hersteller müsste es um 9,5Kg ohne Pedale wiegen. (meins ist RH 59)


Insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Crosser.


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


> Man sieht jetzt nicht viel von dem Crosser, aber es ist auf "geeignetem" Terrain unterwegs:


 

Toll! 
Ich habe jetzt extra das Vid angeklickt....Und wo sind jetzt die Boppesse?
Wo die Madeln? ich dachte, nach dem Aufmacher, da sind Madeln lecker zu sehn!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2013)

Auch ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

Okay. Nächstes Mal mach ich mich naggisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. November 2013)

Ich finde das Fahrgefühl einfach super mit der Fatty! Das Rad macht mir jetzt um einiges mehr Freude! Danke für den Tipp! Einziger Abstrich: Das Total Integrated Steuerrohr ist ein wenig schmal für die Auflage der Gabel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2013)

Bei mir passt der Übergang wie Arsch auf Eimer. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du so schnell Nägel mit Köpfen machst.


----------



## Medulla (20. November 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich finde das Fahrgefühl einfach super mit der Fatty! Das Rad macht mir jetzt um einiges mehr Freude! Danke für den Tipp! Einziger Abstrich: Das Total Integrated Steuerrohr ist ein wenig schmal für die Auflage der Gabel.



Inwieweit ist es denn anders (als die vorherige Gabel?)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei mir passt der Übergang wie Arsch auf Eimer. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du so schnell Nägel mit Köpfen machst.



Ja, das habe ich gesehen. Ein Mann ein Wort, eine Frau ein Wörterbuch


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. November 2013)

Medulla schrieb:


> Inwieweit ist es denn anders (als die vorherige Gabel?)



Also erst einmal: Ich bin gesundheitsbedingt ein Schwergewicht. Und die Bilder von abgebrochenen Carbongabeln trieben mir den Schweiß auf die Stirne. Das kann natürlich übertrieben sein. Aber irgendwie fühlte sich das wie eine Gabel aus Plastik an. Die Fatty macht einfach ein starken und massiven Eindruck. Steif und bei Bunnyhops mache ich mir nicht mehr in die Hose. Die Stabilität kann natürlich auch trügen und ich habe gerade auf Holz geklopft. Die Gabel wiegt gerade mal 200g mehr, als die Carbon Forke. Daneben hat die Gabel 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe und etwas mehr Vorlauf. Klar, der Racer wird es hassen, aber ich bin ja auch MTBer


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


>


die Musi ist auch zu hart
dennoch gutes Video


ich glaub ich bin trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters verliebt
Genesis Fugio


----------



## jackturbo (21. November 2013)

sehr geiles arbeitsgerät!!!!


----------



## versus (22. November 2013)

ja, sehr schick das genesis!


----------



## herrundmeister (22. November 2013)

das Genesis sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2013)

rahmen + gabel sind toll. anbauteile geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. November 2013)

die sattelstütze sieht aus wie das ärmchen von einem t-rex aus jurassic-park...


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2013)

mein wintercrossrad jetzt doch mit schaltung und dropbar und mörderüberhöhung 





anderes cockpit kommt...


----------



## Ketchyp (22. November 2013)

Darf man fragen wie groß du bist? Am unit haste ja auch einen mörder Stützenauszug!


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2013)

193cm mit 94er SL und recht lange arme hab ich auch noch


----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. November 2013)

ein bekannter von mir (wettkampf-schwimmer) würde dich jetzt glecih zum schwimmen nötigen (; (bei den langen aaaaarmen)


----------



## fahrrad_pimp (22. November 2013)

Wieviel Überhöhung ist das denn? Fahre selbst auf dem Crosser auch 20cm Überhöhung und wundere mich recht oft, dass hier die meisten mit wenig bis gar keiner Überhöhung an den Start gehen! Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen so den Berg hochzukommen...


----------



## F4B1 (22. November 2013)

fahrrad_pimp schrieb:


> Fahre selbst auf dem Crosser auch 20cm Überhöhung und wundere mich recht oft, dass hier die meisten mit wenig bis gar keiner Überhöhung an den Start gehen! Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen so den Berg hochzukommen...


Hängt halt massiv von Körpergröße, Armlänge, Vorbau und Oberrohrlänge, bevorzugter Position auf dem Lenker und nicht zuletzt auch von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Auch die Gelenkigkeit und das Einsatzgebiet spielen eine Rolle.

Aber um deine frage zu beantworten: Am Langstreckenrennrad 14cm, am Crosser 12cm, am 26er Marathonbike mittlerweile 15cm. Da muss ich aber schauen, ob das nicht schon zu viel ist oder nicht doch 5mm  mehr unter den Vorbau kommen.


----------



## madone (25. November 2013)

Mal neue Schuhe reingehängt ...


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand einen CRUX Rahmen wie diesen hier sucht.....bitte melden !
Rahmen ist neu, mit Garantie, Größe ist 54.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

Oha, die Farbe brennt ja regelrecht in den Augen. Richtig gut! Gebrauchen kann ich's aber nicht.


----------



## craysor (26. November 2013)

Zum Glück ist der mir zu klein.....


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der mir zu klein.....



Zum Glück keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme....


----------



## herrundmeister (26. November 2013)

zum Glück nicht meine Preisklasse und ohne Disk. Leider genau meine Farbe


----------



## TiJoe (26. November 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Mal neue Schuhe reingehängt ...



Wirklich sehr schön! 

Der Rad sieht super aus!

(Falls jemand den Rahmen in 57 cm übrig hat...)


----------



## ONE78 (26. November 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Mal neue Schuhe reingehängt ...



da sollte man doch eigentlich keine nippel sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. November 2013)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> zum glück nicht meine preisklasse und ohne disk. Leider genau meine farbe



+1


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der mir zu klein.....



Richtig! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Christian Back (27. November 2013)

@ madone: Campa Ergos mit welchem Schaltwerk?
Und wie dann, bitte?


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2013)

Christian Back schrieb:


> @ madone: Campa Ergos mit welchem Schaltwerk?
> Und wie dann, bitte?



Hi,

schau mal hier nach, da geht´s nur über seinen Crosser

Gruß
Roman

P.S. wenn du das Leerzeichen zwischen "@" und dem "Forumsnamen" raus lässt (also  @madone), dann kriegt derjenige eine Benachrichtigung


----------



## Christian Back (27. November 2013)

thanx!



Rommos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau mal hier nach, da geht´s nur über seinen Crosser
> 
> ...


----------



## franzam (27. November 2013)

Hier mal meiner beim Nightride:


----------



## madone (27. November 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau mal hier nach, da geht´s nur über seinen Crosser
> 
> ...



Danke für den support 

Bin noch nicht weiter


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Danke für den support
> 
> Bin noch nicht weiter




Gerne 

Das wird schon, keinen Stress beim Hobby


----------



## norman68 (30. November 2013)

Mein Mares hat die Ultegra DI2 dank Onkel E aus B bekommen


----------



## gotcha (30. November 2013)

Da nächste Woche Singlespeed CX WM ist hier ein wunderschöner Stahl Singlespeed Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2013)

Sehr schön!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## herrundmeister (30. November 2013)

Das Vanilla ist mal richtig lecker


----------



## jimmykane (30. November 2013)

Ja richtig gut und dass es eine Singlespeed CX WM gibt wusste ich auch noch nicht ;-). Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Dezember 2013)

vanilla die marke sagt mir jetzt wenig aber das gefährt ist der hammer!


----------



## madone (1. Dezember 2013)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> vanilla die marke sagt mir jetzt wenig ...



Da rentiert sich mal zu googlen


----------



## Myagi (2. Dezember 2013)

Mal zwischendurch´n Cross Check ...


----------



## jambee (2. Dezember 2013)

SEHR Schön!


gotcha schrieb:


> Da nächste Woche Singlespeed CX WM ist hier ein wunderschöner Stahl Singlespeed Crosser.


----------



## DerDOM (9. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mein ROSE DX Pro Cross 3000.
Aktuell noch zuviel Randonneur !!!


----------



## Oktoberkind (11. Dezember 2013)

madone schrieb:


>


Sehr, sehr schön! Verrätst Du, um welches Grau (RAL-Nr.) es sich handelt? 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimp (11. Dezember 2013)

mehr hier


----------



## madone (11. Dezember 2013)

Oktoberkind schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön! Verrätst Du, um welches Grau (RAL-Nr.) es sich handelt?
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hy Thomas, das ist kein RAL Ton sondern ist nur grau eloxiert. Den Rahmen gab es später auch schwarz eloxiert .... aber ich bin froh einen grauen erwischt zu haben.

Wenn ich allerdings das Speedvagen sehe ist mir meins deutlich zu trist


----------



## jambee (11. Dezember 2013)

WOW.  Ein die schönste Vanilla die ich in meine Leben gesehen habe.  Es ist auch eine super Beispiel von Moderne Stahl Arbeit.  WOW, just WOW.


dimp schrieb:


>


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2013)

jambee schrieb:


> WOW.  Ein die schönste Vanilla die ich in meine Leben gesehen habe...



ich glaub ich hab noch nie ein wirklich hässliches vanilla gesehen...


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das kein Vanilla sondern ein Speedvagen ist? Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind Geschmackssache, meins wäre es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Rommos (11. Dezember 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das kein Vanilla sondern ein Speedvagen ist? Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind Geschmackssache, meins wäre es definitiv nicht.



Also Vanilla und Speedvagen kommen aus dem gleichen Laden in Portland 

Ich find das besser






oder so





...die Lackierungen bei Vanilla/Speedvagen sind einfach 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jambee (11. Dezember 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab noch nie ein wirklich hässliches vanilla gesehen...



Ich stimme zu!  Der Sacha würde sich bestimmt freuen.

Jetzt muss man sich fragen: wo sind die _Hand Gemachte in Deutschland _Rahmenbauern?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2013)

Der dicke vorbau ist auch nicht meins. Lackierung ist toll.


----------



## dimp (11. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

ORLOWSKI, haha. Das kann ja nur Porno sein...


----------



## Alfa-Werner (11. Dezember 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also Vanilla und Speedvagen kommen aus dem gleichen Laden in Portland
> 
> Ich find das besser
> 
> ...



Das obere Rad gefällt mir ja richtig gut. Campa, Cantis und 'ne schicke Farbwahl. Aber mußte es denn wirklich der zum  häßliche Elektroschrott sein


----------



## Rommos (12. Dezember 2013)

noch was in SSp..


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2013)

Teufelsberg? Sieht eng ais, sonst ganz geil.


----------



## magas (13. Dezember 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das kein Vanilla sondern ein Speedvagen ist? Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind Geschmackssache, meins wäre es definitiv nicht.




apropos Sattelstütze des Valilla/Speedvagen - Hersteller; Moots, oder ?


----------



## Optimizer (15. Dezember 2013)

Mein Kaffenback wurde bezüglich Cockpit und Schalt-/Bremszughüllen gepimpt:


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2013)

Griffposition sieht individuell aus. Kannst du auf den drops gescheit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Das geht. Bergab/technisch empfinde ich das am Unterlenker sehr komfortabel und kontrolliert.


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Crosser. Teile sind fast alle vom Rennrad. Da wird sich noch einiges ändern.


----------



## boing (16. Dezember 2013)

seit 2 wochen im einsatz, mein c14 crosspro sl disc


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte so auch meiner sein....     Black Pearl!!

Erkennt man schlecht, dürfte aber ein MTB-Schaltwerk sein, oder?


----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei dem zugangang eher nicht.
sollte aber auch mit sram type2 SW funktionieren.

kettenführung?


----------



## boing (16. Dezember 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei dem zugangang eher nicht.
> sollte aber auch mit sram type2 SW funktionieren.
> 
> kettenführung?



Es ist ein Force-Schaltwerk. Bisher problemlos, auch kaum Kettenschlagen. Falls es im härteren Gelände laut wird, kommt ein Type2 dran, damit habe ich am MTB sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ;-)

Kettenführung: nö. Es ist aber auch nicht das endgültige Blatt drauf - ich warte auf ein 42er absoluteblack.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Welche Kassette ist drauf?


----------



## boing (16. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> welche kassette ist drauf?



sram 11-32


----------



## madone (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Rommos (18. Dezember 2013)

@madone -  passt richtig gut mit Stütze/LRS/Gabel

Und die Reifen bleiben sauber, nur der Rahmen schmutzt


----------



## SirQuickly (25. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachtliche 13 Grad...optimales Crosserwetter


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mein neues :


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2013)

Schöner strassencrosser.


----------



## spinner69 (31. Dezember 2013)

Nicht mehr der jüngste Rahmen, aber tadellos ... Ridley eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (1. Januar 2014)

Rossy schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Poison Opium Disk 2013
> 
> Rahmen  Opium Disc 49 mit Umlenkrolle RH  56 Gabel Starrgabel Cyclocross Alu/Carbon Disc Tapered V Steuersatz Neco Tapered 1 1/8-1 1/5 Vorbau FSA OS 99 Durchmesser 31,8 / Gewicht 115 Gr. Lenker FSA Energy New Ergo Aluminium  Lenkerband Lenkerband schwarz Sattelstütze FSA SL-K Sattelklemme Alu SC-100, 34.9 Road Sattel Selle Italia X1 man schwarz Bremse Avid BB7 mech. Scheibenbremse 160 / 160 STI-Hebel Shimano 105 10s black STI links double, Shimano 105 black  rechts double Schaltwerk Shimano 105 FD 5701 10s black double Umwerfer Shimano 105 10s FD 5700 Kette KMC 10-fach X 10 - 73 grau/grau Kassette Shimano 105 10s black Cassette 10-fach, 11-28 Innenlager Shimano FC-R565L Kurbel Shimano FC-5700 34/50 sw. Felgen Novatec Light Disc Naben mit Mavic CXP 22 Felge, Gewicht ca  1868 Gr. - 201050018 Naben  Novatec Light Disc Naben Reifen Conti Cyclocross Faltreifen Gewicht 9,8 kg Novatec D711SB (FH) Novatec D712SB-AA (RH)  Pedale  PD-M540



Habe ebenfalls Interesse an diesem Rahmen. Was hast du für eine Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge?
Der Lenker ist dir anscheinend zu tief. Den Sattel hast du auch ein wenig nach vorne verschieben müssen.
Wäre also ein kleinerer Rahmen nicht idealer gewesen?
Gruss
Franco


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2014)

Was ändert ein kleinere Rahmen an der Position Sattel-Tretlager/Pedal??? Oder stellst du den Sattel etwa nach Sattel-Lenker ein???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## svenso (4. Januar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal. Bin noch ganz neu im Crossen! Rad ist ein Poison Opium in der Apex Flatbarversion gekauft, weil ich noch Lenker, STI und Co. hier im Hause hatte. Dann selbst umgebaut. Fährt sich super! Bin richtig begeistert vom Crosser. Im Moment Semislicks drauf, da ich einen wilden Mix aus Straße und Waldautobahnen fahre, wenns richtig Winter wird (???!!!) hau ich mir die Stollen dran.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2014)

Du hast da was an der sattelstütze. Sonst ordentlich.


----------



## DerDOM (4. Januar 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal. Bin noch ganz neu im Crossen! Rad ist ein Poison Opium in der Apex Flatbarversion gekauft, weil ich noch Lenker, STI und Co. hier im Hause hatte. Dann selbst umgebaut. Fährt sich super! Bin richtig begeistert vom Crosser. Im Moment Semislicks drauf, da ich einen wilden Mix aus Straße und Waldautobahnen fahre, wenns richtig Winter wird (???!!!) hau ich mir die Stollen dran.


Sind die Poison Crosser echt so gut ???


----------



## svenso (4. Januar 2014)

Mhm, also ich habe jetzt keine direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten außer meinem Stevens Aspin von 2010 (ebenfalls Alurahmen und Carbongabel) und ich muss sagen, dass ich kaum einen Unterschied in punkto Fahrqualität merke, aber das muss jeder selber testen/wissen. Verbaut sind solide Parts, die es auch von anderen Herstellern im Einstiegscrosserbereich gibt. Rahmen und Gabel sind sauber verarbeitet - also alles in allem für mich das perfekte Rad (habe damit jetzt seit Weihnachten so 300km mit RR Reifen aufm Asphalt und so 200km mit den Semislicks auf Waldböden gefahren). Eventuell gönne ich mir im Sommer einen zweiten LRS für RR Reifen und schicke das Aspin in Rente...


----------



## dimp (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## herrundmeister (6. Januar 2014)

Artgerechte Haltung

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## talybont (6. Januar 2014)

Morgens Fango, abends Tango!!!


----------



## dude (7. Januar 2014)

Moin Zusammen,

Hier mein Neuer... Spaß pur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2014)

Schönes ding 

jetzt noch die klebchen von den felgen...


----------



## DerDOM (8. Januar 2014)

Für ein Fuji echt nice.


----------



## pirat00 (8. Januar 2014)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Für ein Fuji echt nice.


Da steht groß FOCUS drauf.....


----------



## DerDOM (8. Januar 2014)

Sorry mein Fehler. 
Wird wohl Zeit für eine Brille.
Aber Fahrrad gewinnt dadurch direkt noch mehr an aussehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Apropos Brille, Die habe ich jetzt zufällig gefunden....ich brauche für`s Navi mittlerweile auch eine Lesebrille und das scheint eine gute Alternative zu sein. Zur Zeit fahre ich mit einer einfachen Arbeitsschutzbrille rum, wenn ich mich auf der Karte vom Navi orientieren muss.

Das Focus sieht gut aus  und die Decals auf den Felgen würde ich lassen
Was wiegt das Rad?


----------



## honkori (8. Januar 2014)

So 'n "Schieleisen" habe ich mir mal bestellt, Danke für den Tip.


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## mete (9. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Januar 2014)

Schon wieder ein neuer, schick.
sieht leichter aus als der bunte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neuer, schick.
> sieht leichter aus als der bunte.



Ja, ist ein bisl leichter, aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## Mister P. (9. Januar 2014)

@mete: Sehr cooles Rad!!
Was sind das für Laufräder? 
Fährst Du nen Syntace Lenker? Falls ja, welcher Typ und hast Du den mal gewogen?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2014)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @mete:
> Was sind das für Laufräder?


Leider weiß ich das nicht genau. Die Naben sind Novatec x-light, Die Felgen sind irgendwelche China-Carbonteile (Gigantex?) nehme ich mal an.



> Fährst Du nen Syntace Lenker? Falls ja, welcher Typ und hast Du den mal gewogen?



Ich fahre an allen Rädern den FSA Omega Compact. Gewogen habe ich den leider nie.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick! Muß die schlaufe am schaltwerk so groß sein?


----------



## ONE78 (9. Januar 2014)

Sieht doch ok aus. Kann man das lasso auch hinter der sitzstrebe verlegen? Dann ist die fangquote vermutlich geringer


----------



## madone (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr Cool. GEFÄLLT


----------



## Nordpol (9. Januar 2014)

Hier auch mal 2 schöne Räder…


----------



## Simpel. (11. Januar 2014)

Cody Kaiser über die Treppe  (Lautsprecher runterschrauben!)

Mein Crux sollte ich Ende Januar bekommen, bin gespannt, welche SRAM Bremsen montiert sein werden. Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2014)

-gelöscht- Sorry


----------



## tofino73 (14. Januar 2014)

Ein Stahlcrosser mehr im Fuhrpark:

So, sah das Radl Original im 1992 aus:





So nach den Lötarbeiten:





Und so jetzt fahrbereit:





Happy trails


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Januar 2014)

Schick geworden, wo Du gerade dabei gewesen bist hätte ich noch ein austauschbares Schaltauge angelötet.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Januar 2014)

sehr sehr gut!
gefällt mir unglaublcih gut auch das orange taugt enorm!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Januar 2014)

Wow! Schön!


----------



## ONE78 (14. Januar 2014)

Gute arbeit, schöne Farbe


----------



## ONE78 (14. Januar 2014)

Btw ich find ja diese flatbarcrosser grad richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (14. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Btw ich find ja diese flatbarcrosser grad richtig gut



Mit Singlespeed macht das mega Spass


----------



## Kittie (14. Januar 2014)

Die werden nicht müde, das bestehende immer weiter in Schubladen zu unterteilen und als "neu" zu verkaufen. Ich sehe auf dem Bild zwei TwentyNiner - Neudeutsch   
Hach, was waren das noch für Zeiten, als man noch einfach "Fahrrad" sagen durfte.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2014)

Sind aber keine mtb rahmen von ddr geo her, odsr?


----------



## shutupandride (15. Januar 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ... hätte ich noch ein austauschbares Schaltauge angelötet.


bei Stahl?
Wozu?


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Januar 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bei Stahl?
> Wozu?


Weil man Stahl auch nur begrenzt biegen kann. Zu wissen, man könnte das Schaltauge tauschen Ist vermutlich mehr ein psychologisches Thema


----------



## svenso (15. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal zu dem Flatcrossern  Sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Weil man Stahl auch nur begrenzt biegen kann. Zu wissen, man könnte das Schaltauge tauschen Ist vermutlich mehr ein psychologisches Thema



dafür bricht und/oder  verbiegt so ein teil auch viel schneller bis ständig wegen jedem scheiss .....
scheinbar kann auch die schaltpräzision leiden , für paris-roubaix lassen sich viele teams unauswechselbare ausfaller in die carbonrahmen einlaminieren ...
klar, wenns dann ab ist ists ab aber das ist dann auch nicht mehr so wichtig ...

stahlrahmen kann man zur not reparieren lassen


----------



## tofino73 (16. Januar 2014)

Kittie schrieb:


> Die werden nicht müde, das bestehende immer weiter in Schubladen zu unterteilen und als "neu" zu verkaufen. Ich sehe auf dem Bild zwei TwentyNiner - Neudeutsch
> Hach, was waren das noch für Zeiten, als man noch einfach "Fahrrad" sagen durfte.



Darfst Du, wir sagen einfach Velo in Helvetien


----------



## tofino73 (16. Januar 2014)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dafür bricht und/oder  verbiegt so ein teil auch viel schneller bis ständig wegen jedem scheiss .....
> scheinbar kann auch die schaltpräzision leiden , für paris-roubaix lassen sich viele teams unauswechselbare ausfaller in die carbonrahmen einlaminieren ...
> klar, wenns dann ab ist ists ab aber das ist dann auch nicht mehr so wichtig ...
> 
> stahlrahmen kann man zur not reparieren lassen



Ausserdem steht da Ritchey auf dem Schaltauge... Guter alter Taiwan-Stahl, das hält schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (16. Januar 2014)

tofino73 schrieb:


> So nach den Lötarbeiten




Aber doch nicht für den Umbau auf am Querrad gut verzichtbare Scheibenbremsen einen so gut im Lack stehenden 92er AlpineStars verbraten, mal ehrlich

Das Endergebnis freilich sieht top aus. Wäscheleinenfrei wär's natürlich nochmal besser (und teurer). Der Antrieb ist der Glanzpunkt und eine gelungene Reminiszenz an die gute alte Zeit


----------



## ONE78 (19. Januar 2014)

netzfund


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Januar 2014)

Ein Orlowski mit Slidern habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Evtl sollte ich mir doch mal einen bauen lassen...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2014)

Schönes rad. Zigverlegung hinten ist hoffentlich nur provisorisch. Slider sind praktisch aber dann kommt die kettenstrebe so hoch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund


Alter ist das geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ein Orlowski mit Slidern habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Evtl sollte ich mir doch mal einen bauen lassen...


hab gar nicht gewußt, dass Teresa auch Rahmen baut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Januar 2014)

lol


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

Endlich fertig...

-105er Parts mit XT 10fach Kassette und 9fach XT Schaltwerk
-Hope / CX Ray / Crest 29  mit 1560g
-Avid BB7 Road "S"
-KCNC + Syntace Komponenten
-CX 70 Kurbel


8,82kg
















Vielleicht gefällt es ja...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2014)

Ach da ist er gelanded. Gut geworden.


----------



## herrundmeister (19. Januar 2014)

Orlowski ist echt cool - bis auf die Zuge, das Kinesis ist auch lecker geworden


----------



## DerDOM (20. Januar 2014)

Sieht echt klasse aus !!!


----------



## ONE78 (20. Januar 2014)

das muss man hier auch nochmal zeigen:


----------



## svenso (20. Januar 2014)




----------



## kaot (20. Januar 2014)

@ONE78 Was für ein Rad ist das?
ich spiele schon länger mit dem gedanken einen crosser zu holen, der Rahmen wäre optisch was sehr feines...


----------



## ONE78 (20. Januar 2014)

Ist ein customrahmen von Hunter cycles.


----------



## kaot (20. Januar 2014)

oha, 

schick, sehr schick, aber leider etwas zu teuer für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund


wow tolles orlowski. mittlerweile isser mir leider zu teuer geworden


----------



## shutupandride (21. Januar 2014)

das kinesis ist cool, 
das geistert mir auch schon länger durch die Birne


----------



## olleg69 (27. Januar 2014)

Am Wochenende fertig geworden, bin aber leider wegen Zerrung noch nicht zu einem größerem Waldausflug gekommen. Alles ziemlich standart, aber für den ersten CX- Aufbau erstmal außreichend. Mal sehen wann der Wunsch nach mehr/ leichter größer wird.


----------



## corfrimor (27. Januar 2014)

Schickes Rad


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. Januar 2014)

sagt mal, ich sehe hier oft, dass der lenker so montiert wird, dass er die steigung des vorbaus erstmal fortsetzt. ist das eine cx marotte? klar, die bremsgriffe etwas höher, aber moderne lenker sind doch ergonomisch geformt, da verbaut man die vom winkel doch nicht anders als am rr


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Januar 2014)

Geschmackssache... Im tour Forum kann man darüber sicher ne Diskussion mit einigen Hardlinern führen, aber soweit sollten wir's hier nicht kommen lassen! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## singlestoph (29. Januar 2014)

aus irgendeinem komischen Grund machen es auch die Rennfahrer so.
man fährt ja auch meist  an den griffen und muss ab und zu auch in der Gegend rumhüpfen, da hilft das vermutlich sogar.

es gibt aber auch Tour de France fahrer die so rumfahren ... wahrscheinlich weil sie es bequem finden und trotz die paar viertelstunden im tag wo sie richtig schnell fahren müssen lieber eine bequeme/ergonomische griffposition haben.






so siehts bei mir aus, ich finds so bequem, der vorbauwinkel hat bei mir nur wenig/nix mit lenkerstellung zu tun


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2014)

Neuer Crosser... Bunt...


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Februar 2014)

Neuer Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (1. Februar 2014)

Beide gut, nur die laufräder gefallen mir bei beiden nicht so...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Februar 2014)

Mein Wintertrainingscrosser:Nix besonderes aber langt zum fahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2014)

Ist der Wintersatz mit Nabendynamo. Im Sommer kommt ein neuer SR Satz !



ONE
78 schrieb:


> Beide gut, nur die laufräder gefallen mir bei beiden nicht so...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist der Wintersatz mit Nabendynamo. Im Sommer kommt ein neuer SR Satz !


E3 ist auch die perfekte Lampe für den Winter! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2014)

die Lampe ist echt Super ! Die Montage ist ein wenig aufwendig...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2014)

lebaron schrieb:


> old skuuuuuuul



das beste Bike auf der Welt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (2. Februar 2014)

so wird es erstmal gefahren


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber nicht der cowbell...


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Februar 2014)

Der war nicht aufzutreiben. Es ist ein Salsa Bell Lap, der beim Händler meines Vertrauens noch lagerte. Vorteil, der ist 25,4!

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4B1 (2. Februar 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> sagt mal, ich sehe hier oft, dass der lenker so montiert wird, dass er die steigung des vorbaus erstmal fortsetzt. ist das eine cx marotte? klar, die bremsgriffe etwas höher, aber moderne lenker sind doch ergonomisch geformt, da verbaut man die vom winkel doch nicht anders als am rr


Ergonomisch mag das zutreffen. 
Aber: Die etwas nach oben geneigten Bremshebel lassen sich besser greifen, bieten entsprechend mehr Radkontrolle, die im Gelände ja nun einmal mindestens genauso wichtig ist wie die Ergonomie.


----------



## singlestoph (2. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Beide gut, nur die laufräder gefallen mir bei beiden nicht so...


die Laufräder oder die Kojak Reifen ?


----------



## ONE78 (2. Februar 2014)

Ne ne schon die laufräder. Mit kojacs kann ich leben, zumindest im Sommer fahre ich die auch gern.


----------



## rhrein (3. Februar 2014)

Alter Crosser etwas aufgefrischt


----------



## MrFreak (8. Februar 2014)

Konnte einfach nicht Wiederstehen


----------



## fips92 (8. Februar 2014)

Die Lackierung ist absolut Bombe! Richtig lecker!


----------



## madone (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes CRUX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhub83 (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr geil!

Nur das Bremskabel hinten find ich nicht ganz sooo schön gelöst. Aber die Farbkombination is nen Knaller!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Februar 2014)

schnieke! würde aber das bremskabel außerhalb des hinterbaus verlegen. das schlackert doch bestimmt in die speichen


----------



## MrFreak (8. Februar 2014)

Danke, Danke. Das Kabel sitzt recht straff. Da es unten in den Rahmen geht mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Werde es aber im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2014)

mach doch einfach einen kabelbinder um die sitzstrebe und bremszug.


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das muss man hier auch nochmal zeigen:



Boahhh - das ist mal ein Traumgerät !!!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Februar 2014)

Dann muss das aber auch hier gezeigt werden.


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2014)

...ist das ein Singular Prototyp, Gryphon ist es ja nicht?!?


----------



## spinner69 (9. Februar 2014)

MrFreak schrieb:


> Danke, Danke. Das Kabel sitzt recht straff. Da es unten in den Rahmen geht mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Werde es aber im Hinterkopf behalten.



Sehr schöne Farbkombi!
Die Kabelführung passt schon, da ist genug Platz im Hinterbau. Keine Gedanken machen 

Bei meinem Crux klackert die Leitung auch nicht am Rahmen.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Februar 2014)

@Rommos

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152592359164447.1073741842.113995139446&type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2014)

Das singular lässt hoffen.
Gabel könnte man schöner lösen aber unter dem strich vielversprechend. FB kann ich nicht lesen...


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2014)

@ONE78 - merci dir. So ein Stahlcrosser.....


----------



## emizneo (13. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Dann muss das aber auch hier gezeigt werden.


mit Campagnolo Bremshebeln würde es mir noch besser gefallen!!!


----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2014)

Nur die haben (noch) keine hydro!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Februar 2014)

"It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)"


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Nur die haben (noch) keine hydro!


ob es wohl jemals wieder passiert, das campa bei neuentwicklungen vorne mit dabei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## belten (18. Februar 2014)

fertig, bis auf die Stütze. Dusselige Fizik Carbon ist gerissen und reklamiert. Provisorisch alte Kore montiert. Rad fährt sich fein.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2014)

schickes bike, aber die stütze muss schwarz sein.

die felgen sehen auch top aus. messe bei meinen gerade denerd aus um speichen zu bestellen.


----------



## belten (18. Februar 2014)

Stütze kommt wieder in schwarz und Plastik. Hoffe bald.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. Februar 2014)

schniekes lynskey. habe ich seit kurzem auch eins. bist du erstbesitzer? hast du auch ein foto von der seite?


----------



## belten (18. Februar 2014)

Nein, bin wohl Zweitbesitzer. Habe Rahmen und Gabel gebraucht erstanden. Foto von der Seite findest du unter meinen Bildern.


----------



## Legend (20. Februar 2014)

vor kurzem fertig geworden:


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2014)

Ganz gut mit rahmenschalthebeln und dem midge..
 Aber mehr spacer als steuerrohr...


----------



## Legend (21. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ganz gut mit rahmenschalthebeln und dem midge..
> Aber mehr spacer als steuerrohr...


tja die geometrie vom rahmen mit abfallenden oberrohr arbeitet gegen den midge 

bin die kiste anfangs mit rennradlenker und weniger spacern unter dem vorbau gefahren. sah geil aus und fuhr sich wie ein rennrad. ich will aber auch technische trails fahren. keine ahnung wie hier einige leute mit rennrad-sattelüberhöhung und bescheuerter griffposition auf den bremshebeln im richtigen gelände klarkommen (neid).


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2014)

Schade... Die Spacer sind zuviel oder der Rahmen passt nicht zum Fahrer!



Legend schrieb:


> vor kurzem fertig geworden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legend (21. Februar 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schade... Die Spacer sind zuviel oder der Rahmen passt nicht zum Fahrer!



komische aussage mit "oder" ...
noch mal zu erklärung: den midge lenker fährt man im drop. deswegen muss der höher. ich bin so frei und zeige ein schickes salsa von a.ninie, welches von der geometrie super mit dem midge funktioniert ohne nötigen spacerturm oder vorbau mit krassem winkel:







optik beim cross check ist halt nicht so klasse. aber funktion geht vor und da ist der midge einfach nur geil.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2014)

Jetzt post doch nicht den bock mit straßenschluffen...


----------



## race (21. Februar 2014)

Anbei die ersten Bilder meines ersten Crossers. Dafür mußte ein 29er Hardteil weichen. Erste Probefahrt hat richtig Laune gemacht. Weitere werden folgen ...
Spacerturm wird noch optimiert. Sattelstütze werd ich noch ändern. Aber sonst .


----------



## ONE78 (21. Februar 2014)

Schönes Rad 

welche RH und wie schwer isses?


----------



## race (21. Februar 2014)

Danke. Ist ein 58,5er Rahmen. Gewicht mit Personenwaage (im Differenzverfahren) ca. 8,5kg.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Februar 2014)

Gutes gewicht für'n großen alurahmen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Schöner Crosser, Rahmen gefällt mir gut!


----------



## c-racer (23. Februar 2014)

Endlich gibt's von meinen auch mal n Foto... 2013er giant tcx slr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

War heute bissl entjungfern  -  biketechnisch. 

Hatte knapp 4 Wochen Zwangspause; Erkältung  .
Also langsam angefangen und eher Grundlage fahren...
52km/916hm standen später auf der Uhr.
Aber Radl läuft super und ich musste nix nachstellen..., alles schick. 
Nur die vordere Bremse lässt Eulen vor Schreck vom Baum fallen. Quietscht böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (23. Februar 2014)

Heute eine ähnliche Tour ... so mag ich den Winter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Der LRS ist einfach P...o!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Die letzten Beiden 

Der Spar-Winter ist schon klasse.


----------



## madone (23. Februar 2014)

@Crimson_  bei dem Wetter macht auch das fotografieren Laune



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der LRS ist einfach P...o!!!


 Dein Laubfrosch ist auch Extraklasse


----------



## SirQuickly (24. Februar 2014)

Das Wetter ist wirklich traumhaft....


----------



## race (25. Februar 2014)

Paar Bilder von Touren am Wochenende und von heute ...
Samstag




Sonntag









Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (25. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [....] Quietscht böse.
> [...]Blick auf Hasselbach ; unterwegs Richtung Limburg...
> [...]Back @ Home


 
moin,
ganz schön konsequent dekadent und arrogant, immer von der falschen Seite und immer Kedde links.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....find ich voll gut! 


Kein Wunder das da was "quietscht".


----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2014)

Lotus Xferno


----------



## thomsteff (27. Februar 2014)

Bin jetzt auch konkret Cross


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Februar 2014)

Geil wird Zeit das ich meinen Cannnondale Crosser au fertig mach....


----------



## Deleted 92748 (27. Februar 2014)

@thomsteff; klasse Crosser.
Kannst Du bitte kurz was über Rahmengröße und deine Körpergröße und Schritthöhe schreiben?
Danke schön.

Bin auf der Crossersuche und grübel über Rahmengrößen, Steuer- und Oberrohre


----------



## thomsteff (28. Februar 2014)

Hi und danke ihr beiden. Also: 190cm Groß. 90er schritt. Rahmenhöhe: 60cm(Cannondalemaß 58cm) Oberrohr: 58cm. Steuerrohr: 16cm. Vorbau: 11cm. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2014)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> @thomsteff; klasse Crosser.
> Kannst Du bitte kurz was über Rahmengröße und deine Körpergröße und Schritthöhe schreiben?
> Danke schön.
> 
> Bin auf der Crossersuche und grübel über Rahmengrößen, Steuer- und Oberrohre



welche maße hast du denn?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2014)

Neuer LFSR:
Tune TSR27


----------



## Deleted 92748 (28. Februar 2014)

@thomsteff; danke schön.
Hilft mir schon weiter, die Maße und Proportionen vom CX mal im Bild zu sehen.

@k_star; meine Maße sind auch 190/90.
Ohne genaue Werte zu kennen; meine Arme sind relativ kurz, dafür sind die Oberschenkel relativ lang.
Daher sitze ich weiter hinten auf dem Rad.

Mein RR fahre ich mit OR m/m 575mm, SR 180mm und 90mm  Vorbau.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## craysor (1. März 2014)

Meins ist jetzt auch fertig. Sattel kommt noch runter. Mich hats leider auf Schienen erwischt, ich kanns noch nicht final einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydusty (1. März 2014)

... mit Messerspeichen... und radial... DAS Ideal fürs Gelände...
..zum Trost... du bist nicht der einzige....
Die BVB Farben gehen ja noch...die aufgelegte Übersetzung ist im Bild "fast" perfekt.
lg
DD


----------



## craysor (1. März 2014)

Wie zum Trost? Ich fahre fast nur Strasse, das passt schon.  Und mit ausgerichteten Ventilen und so........ nicht meins.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (1. März 2014)

hier mein neues gebrauchtes lynskey pro cross. ich hoffe soweit gefällt es euch und vorallem dem vorbesitzer so gut wie mir.
ausgestattet mit gutem von heute und gutem von gestern bis vorgerstern 

ich weiß, dass auf dem foto straßenpedale montiert sind, wird natürlich schnellst möglich geändert, lagen gerade griff bereit rum.

desweiteren will ich die übersetzung vorne noch ändern und langfrisstig auf eine wäscheleinenlose ultegra 10fach umrüsten








ein großes problem macht mir die vr bremse durch EXTREMES stottern. ich habe extra eine mini-v montiert, da ich die information hatte, das stottert dann nicht. evtl sinds ja die paarung aus früh 90er eloxierten felgen und den swiss-stop belägen. die selben felgen bremse ich aber an einem rennrad mit koolstop absolut problemlos.


ist hier ein berliner der schonmal erfolgreich und stotterfrei mini-vs montiert hat und mir zur not mal zur hand geht?
könnte es an dem zu langen kabel liegen? ich habe das extra so aufgebaut, dass ich den vorbau auch mal nach oben drehen kann.








freu mich über feetback, ob lob oder kritik


----------



## thomsteff (1. März 2014)

Überprüfe mal Steuersatzspiel,Vbrakebuchsenspiel, Felgenstoss und ob ne Beuel in der Felge ist. Das führt zu Bremsrubbeln. Ne Vbrake sollte sonst nicht Stottern.


----------



## Simpel. (1. März 2014)

Konnte heute mein Crux abholen. Hat noch die hydraulischen RED Discbremsen drauf, werde es wenn die mechanischen Bremsen geliefert werden nochmals in den Shop bringen müssen. 

Die erste Ausfahrt hat es bereits hinter sich, bei Radquer würdigen Verhältnissen im Wald. Bilder des etwas schmutzigeren Bikes gibts im Album. Es fährt sich einfach traumhaft! Auf den Crosscountry Trails macht es extrem viel Spass, ist auf jeden Fall gutes Training für die Fahrtechnik und das "Lesen" des Trails. 




Was noch geändert wird:

Mechanische Scheibenbremsen (leider)
80mm Vorbau
Umbau auf Tubeless
SQ Lab 611 Sattel 
Schwarzes Lenkerband

Ich freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## Ianus (1. März 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2014)

Cycloinerfels





Kaffenback am Pfälzerwoog


----------



## belten (5. März 2014)

Ja ja, die Pedalen, sind eine Übergangslösung, funktionieren ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (6. März 2014)

mein erster crosser.


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2014)

Form und farbe kommen gut.


----------



## herrundmeister (6. März 2014)

ja die Bergamont Lackierung rockt. Leider hat mein Händler keins im Testpool sondern nur in der Ausstellung


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 276274


Wo haste den den Aufkleber her?
Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2014)

Von carsten / eaven cycles


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Von carsten / eaven cycles


Gut zu wissen,Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Konnte heute mein Crux abholen. Hat noch die hydraulischen RED Discbremsen drauf, werde es wenn die mechanischen Bremsen geliefert werden nochmals in den Shop bringen müssen.
> 
> Die erste Ausfahrt hat es bereits hinter sich, bei Radquer würdigen Verhältnissen im Wald. Bilder des etwas schmutzigeren Bikes gibts im Album. Es fährt sich einfach traumhaft! Auf den Crosscountry Trails macht es extrem viel Spass, ist auf jeden Fall gutes Training für die Fahrtechnik und das "Lesen" des Trails.
> 
> ...





Sehr schön !

Aber warum verzichtest dun freiwillig auf die hydraulischen Bremsen ?


----------



## craysor (7. März 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön !
> 
> Aber warum verzichtest dun freiwillig auf die hydraulischen Bremsen ?


Die hydraulischen Sram funktionieren doch (noch) nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2014)

Und mechanische funktionieren sehr gut
... außer wenn die scheibe krumm ist *argl*


----------



## xtr_shadow (7. März 2014)

an meinem bergamont ist ursprünglich auch eine hydraulische bremse dran. wurde aber vorübergehend gegen eine mechanische  getauscht, wegen der rückrufaktion von sram. wenn die hydraulische bremse überarbeitete wurde und lieferbar ist. Wird wieder getauscht.


----------



## Simpel. (7. März 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön !
> 
> Aber warum verzichtest dun freiwillig auf die hydraulischen Bremsen ?


 
Danke!
Die hydraulischen Bremsen funktionieren extrem gut, bin wirklich begeistert von den Dingern. SRAM hat eine Rückrufaktion, werde sie deshalb austauschen müssen. Die Bremsen an meinem Rad funktionieren bis jetzt 1A. Ende April soll die zweite hydraulische Generation kommen, bin gespannt ob sich spürbar etwas ändert.


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2014)

Aaaaach so ! Das erklärt so.


----------



## herrundmeister (10. März 2014)

wie andere Laufräder ein Bike verändern können


----------



## boing (11. März 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Ende April soll die zweite hydraulische Generation kommen, bin gespannt ob sich spürbar etwas ändert.


Da wird sich nichts groß ändern, außer dass die Dichtungen dann auch bei Minusgraden halten ;-)
Die Bremse ist in der Tat sehr gut - seit ich die am Rad habe, fahre ich auch gerne CX!


----------



## Simpel. (11. März 2014)

Im aktuellen Video zum Austausch erwähnt Stan Day noch weitere Neuerungen.

Ein wunderschönes SRAM Promorad mit dem neuen Force CX1 Antrieb:


----------



## svenso (11. März 2014)

Das Rad ist super, aber die CX1 reizt mich überhaupt nicht. Der Preis ist ein wenig überzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (12. März 2014)

Gestrige Tour, bombenwetter und ne nette Strecke durch die Egge. Allerdings mit einem beschissenem Ende...














Naja, da ich den Bock sowieso auf 1x10 umbauen wollte und die ersten Teile dafür bald ankommen ist es erstmal kein Drama. Fotos vom Umbau folgen dann


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2014)

wie macht sich der lrs?


----------



## He-Man (15. März 2014)

Mädchen für alles:


----------



## svenso (17. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wie macht sich der lrs?


Der LRS ist klasse, schön steif und beschleunigt gut! 






1x10 Retroshift Setup ist fertig


----------



## Legend (17. März 2014)

Cross Check im kurztourenmodus mit 3 nächten im tarp. am sattel hängt noch ein großer ortlieb saddle bag und je nach wettervorhersage kommen schutzbleche dran.


----------



## ONE78 (18. März 2014)

Etwa So würde mein customcrosser auch aussehen!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. März 2014)

und wie fährt sich retroshift?


----------



## Simpel. (19. März 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit dem Surly Straggler? Brauche einen neuen, vielseitigen Commuter/Crosser für den Weg zur Arbeit (oder besser gesagt den Heimweg, am Morgen nehm ich den Zug). Bei den 300hm auf 30km Strecke hat mein jetziges Rad keine Freude.


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

Bei mtbr gibt es einen eigenen thread dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimp (20. März 2014)

Bild vom Cotic X auch hier






Das Teil läuft wirklich super. Gestern kleiner Nightride mit Mtb-Mittwochsrunde (aber ohne Fotos), bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

so ein X ist fein.


----------



## dark-berlin (20. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Etwa So würde mein customcrosser auch aussehen!


Sehr schöner Hobel... bis auf diese hässlichen Retroshifter. Mal ganz ehrlich wer verbaut so nen Sche...s? Und vor allem warum?
Ergonomie kann ja wohl kaum der Grund sein... ok vielleicht vermisst jemand die Wäscheleinen früher STIs.


----------



## ONE78 (20. März 2014)

haste ne bessere idee, wie man hydraulische bremsen mit 1fach-antrieben ans rad bekommt?


----------



## dark-berlin (20. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> haste ne bessere idee, wie man hydraulische bremsen mit 1fach-antrieben ans rad bekommt?


Das könnte fast als Argument durchgehen. Aber in dem Fall würde ich eher auf den Re-Launch der Sram Hydraulik STIs warten und den linken Shifter ohne Funkion lassen. 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie man mit den Dingern vernünftig schalten soll, zumindest muss ich die Hand vom Lenker nehmen um da ran zu kommen. Dann kann ich auch die guten alten Rahmenschalthebel verbauen.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2014)

Außerdem sind sie unfassbar häßlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2014)

gimp schrieb:


> Bild vom Cotic X auch hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mal kurz zu den Maxxis  - Können die was ; taugen die?

Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Druck du auf dem LRS fährst...

Danke & VG


----------



## gimp (20. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal kurz zu den Maxxis  - Können die was ; taugen die?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Druck du auf dem LRS fährst...
> 
> Danke & VG



Mit den Reifen bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden, haben Grip im Matsch und sind die letzten Tage auch gut auf trockener Waldautobahn gerollt. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen...
Druck wie auf Felgen angegeben, 45 psi, evtl. etwas mehr, knapp 3,5 Bar. Habe aber z.Zt. noch einen Schlauch drin.
Muss man sich über Wurzeln und Steine schon leicht machen.
Wüsste meinerseits gerne, ob die Reifen tubeless funktionieren?


----------



## Simpel. (20. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bei mtbr gibt es einen eigenen thread dazu...


Den kenn ich bereits, danke 



gimp schrieb:


> Bild vom Cotic X auch hier


Wie findest du die IronCross Felgen? Stehen auf meiner Wunschliste. Sind 33er Reifen im montierten Zustand noch reglementkonform von der Breite her?


----------



## gimp (20. März 2014)

Für die Felgen gilt wie für die Reifen: Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, Verarbeitung scheint gut. Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. 
Zum Reglement: Ich fahre keine Rennen, kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## MalteetlaM (21. März 2014)

Die IronCross habe ich seit kurzem auch im Betrieb. Der Ersteindruck ist super.


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2014)

mein crosser ist jetzt auch fertig, leider noch mit strassenpellen


----------



## k.nickl (21. März 2014)

Technisch TipTop!


----------



## dark-berlin (21. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mein crosser ist jetzt auch fertig, leider noch mit strassenpellen


*Fehlt da noch der Umwerfer? Oder ist der hinter dem Rockring versteckt? *

Auf aller Fälle ein feiner Hobel. In Kombination mit der gewaltigen Sattel-Überhöhung sehen die Straßenreifen auch sehr stimmig aus.


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Geile karre!


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2014)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> *Fehlt da noch der Umwerfer? Oder ist der hinter dem Rockring versteckt? *



Nö, da fehlt nix. Mir reicht 1x10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Feierabendrunde vergangene Woche. 
5min nach dem Foto habe ich mir schön ´nen Snakebite beim Hop über einen querliegenden Ast einkassiert. 
Fahre z.Zt. bei 73kg Körpergewicht 3,5bar Luftdruck auf der Crest. Höher mag ich nicht gehen....
Hat jemand eine andere (Luftdruck-)Meinung?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. März 2014)

ich bin mit 2,5 bar unterwegs gewesen.
allerdings mit milch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2014)

3,5 ist schon ordentlich. Ich fahre rara mit Milch und 3bar.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mein crosser ist jetzt auch fertig, leider noch mit strassenpellen



Tolles Rad !


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2014)

Alles über 3 bar ist rennrad ;-)

Habe nur snakebites wenn ich lange nur mtb gefahren bin ;-)


----------



## spinner69 (22. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Alles über 3 bar ist rennrad ;-)
> 
> Habe nur snakebites wenn ich lange nur mtb gefahren bin ;-)



 

In meinen Crossern (4) hab ich vorne meistens 1,9-2,1 bar drin, hinten 2,2-2,5. Gewicht etwa 74 kg. Mit mehr Reifendruck hab ich keinen Spaß, fühlt sich wie Vollgummi an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Okay.....	

Mit dem alten Crosser habe ich regelrecht ganze Schlauchpaletten vernichtet. 

Ich vergesse manchmal unterwegs, dass ich auf dem Crosser sitze und finde mich im Trail wieder. Werde dann wieder von einem zärtlichen Felgen-"Klongggg" in die Realität geholt...


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2014)

Die felge kann etwas breiter sei, dann kann es auch kloing machen ohne snakebite


----------



## ONE78 (22. März 2014)

Latexschlauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde vergangene Woche.
> 5min nach dem Foto habe ich mir schön ´nen Snakebite beim Hop über einen querliegenden Ast einkassiert.
> Fahre z.Zt. bei 73kg Körpergewicht 3,5bar Luftdruck auf der Crest. Höher mag ich nicht gehen....
> Hat jemand eine andere (Luftdruck-)Meinung?



Ich fahre bei 75kg Gewicht sogar 4bar wenn nur Asphalt und Waldautobahn sind, fürs Gelände geht ich aber nicht unter 3bar. LAufräder sind aktuell die Fulcrum RedPower 29XL mit Maxxis Raze in 33C.

Achja, aktuelles Foto. Wie gesagt neue Laufräder und den Fizik Arione CX. Liegt nun bei 9,8KG ohne die gefüllte Satteltasche.


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2014)




----------



## corfrimor (24. März 2014)

So sieht bei mir eine ganz normale Feierabendrunde aus 












Aber mal im Ernst: Der Typ kann fahren


----------



## cmbr (24. März 2014)

Mein pure blood mit ein paar Änderungen im Detail


----------



## ONE78 (25. März 2014)




----------



## herrundmeister (25. März 2014)

Pure Blood ist einfach ein gelungenes Bike. Was sind da für Pellen drauf? Wirken recht breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. März 2014)

schwalbe rocket ron


----------



## cane (25. März 2014)

Komme vom Fully und wollte mehr Richtung Straße, deswegen habe ich mir nach langem Überlegen einen Crosser gegönnt. Zwischenstufe hier, Rahmentasche und Satteltasche fehlen noch, ich brauche viel Stauraum da ich Fotoausrüstung dabei habe und Rucksack nicht sein muss. Außerdem ist das ganze so gleich für längere Touren geeignet, ich überlege nächstes Jahr die Küste von Hamburg bis Italien abzufahren 




P1050382

mfg
cane


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2014)

Wäre das rad nicht meine erste wahl, aber sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

Krasser Packesel

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuwahara (26. März 2014)

in der Preisklasse um 1200 ist das eines der best ausgestatteten?! was wäre da eure Wahl?

Problem dürfte sein, dass das Canyon keine Radonneur Gene hat und auch keine Gepäckträgerösen...


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2014)

Darauf bezog sich mein kommentar. Ösen und vielleicht etwas gemäßigtere geo wäre zum touren auch nicht verkehrt gewesen. Aber die fixed gear crews machen auch 1000km touren, somit wird's auch so passen


----------



## cane (26. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Darauf bezog sich mein kommentar. Ösen und vielleicht etwas gemäßigtere geo wäre zum touren auch nicht verkehrt gewesen. Aber die fixed gear crews machen auch 1000km touren, somit wird's auch so passen





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krasser Packesel



Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut, heute ists schon eine tasche mehr auf dem "Packesel" 

Wobei das ganze nicht so 100 % passt wie auf dem MTB, da muss ich noch tüfteln...




P1050402

mfg
cane


----------



## ONE78 (26. März 2014)

Was ist denn das für ne satteltasche und wo haste die her?


----------



## cane (26. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne satteltasche und wo haste die her?


 
Das ist eine Viscacha von https://www.revelatedesigns.com .

mfg
cane


----------



## madhias23 (28. März 2014)

cane schrieb:


> Das ist eine Viscacha von https://www.revelatedesigns.com .
> 
> mfg
> cane



Super Tip, habe ich gar nicht gekannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (2. April 2014)

Mein neus Projekt: Surly Straggler
Wird das Rad für den Arbeitsweg, wobei ich da diverse Möglichkeiten habe. Schöne Trails, Schotterstrassen und Asphalt.





Wird bald bessere Bilder und einen Aufbauthread geben...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. April 2014)




----------



## ibislover (4. April 2014)

macht spaß!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. April 2014)

das bild zeigts mir nur halb an... ?!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. April 2014)

dopplpopplmopplpost


----------



## spinner69 (6. April 2014)

Die schönste Jahreszeit und ein Crosser ... was braucht es mehr zum glücklich sein


----------



## Portugiese (6. April 2014)

Dann will ich es hier auch mal zeigen.





Hier ist der Faden zur Entstehung.

www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cotic-x-aufbauhilfe-ost.645074/

Gruß Portugiese


----------



## dark-berlin (6. April 2014)

Portugiese schrieb:


> Dann will ich es hier auch mal zeigen.
> 
> Hier ist der Faden zur Entstehung.
> 
> ...



Im ersten Moment dachte ich doch glatt, dass Du Die Gabel falsch herum eingebaut hast. 
Sieht man eher selten, und wenn dann nur bei verunglückten Selbstmontagen von Baumarkträdern.


----------



## Legend (7. April 2014)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Mein neus Projekt: Surly Straggler
> Wird das Rad für den Arbeitsweg, wobei ich da diverse Möglichkeiten habe. Schöne Trails, Schotterstrassen und Asphalt.
> 
> Wird bald bessere Bilder und einen Aufbauthread geben...



da bin gespannt   schade, dass es schwarz und nicht pink geworden ist 
hatte mich letztes jahr auf der eurobike in das pinke straggler verliebt. am ende ist es dann aber doch ein grünes cross-check geworden (was ist nicht bereue).

viel spaß beim aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (11. April 2014)

Hier mal meiner. Aktuell im Sommertrimm. Zum Herbst-Winter wird er wieder zum erstnsthaften Crosser.
Schon klasse, was man mit diesen Rahmen alles anfangen kann!!!!


----------



## Hobb (13. April 2014)

Grünzeuch


----------



## said (17. April 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug.











klick für mehr Bilder


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Nordpol (17. April 2014)




----------



## G-Stylez (18. April 2014)

Kurzer Schnappschuss von gestern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2014)

Das erste Ridley, das mir super taugt !


----------



## G-Stylez (18. April 2014)

Danke.
Nochmal aus der nähe und von der richtigen Seite geknipst

Gruß, Flo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2014)

G-Stylez schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nochmal aus der nähe und von der richtigen Seite geknipst
> 
> Gruß, Flo


 Moin Flo! 

Lade es mal in dein Album hoch und dann bitte einmal in GROSS!!   

Greetz


----------



## esseesse (19. April 2014)




----------



## dende24 (20. April 2014)

Mein neues Schätzchen.
Die Bleche hab ich heute demontiert. Ich glaub im Sommer brauch ich die nicht 




Kona Rove 2013 von dende_md auf Flickr


----------



## ONE78 (21. April 2014)

Grad was feines im netz gefunden


----------



## ONE78 (21. April 2014)

In klassisch


----------



## Nordpol (21. April 2014)

2 sehr schöne Netzfunde...


kein Netzfund sondern meins...


----------



## Portugiese (21. April 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> Mein neues Schätzchen.
> Die Bleche hab ich heute demontiert. Ich glaub im Sommer brauch ich die nicht
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bild. Am Kloster oder am Dom geschossen.  Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in MD. Ohne Bleche. 
Gruß Portugiese


----------



## dende24 (22. April 2014)

Portugiese schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild. Am Kloster oder am Dom geschossen.  Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in MD. Ohne Bleche.
> Gruß Portugiese



Vorm Dom 
Na mit meinem Hobel sollt ich schon auffallen. Ansonsten einfach anquatschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (22. April 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> In klassisch


Sehr schönes Rahmenset!


----------



## ottmar (27. April 2014)

es ist ja im Grunde kein "echtes" CX, aber es fährt sich trotzdem sehr gut im gelände: mein neues Salsa Vaya im CX-Trimm; Gewicht leider heftige 11,28 kg, liegt außer am Rahmen auch an der heavy-duty ausstattung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




der Vorbau ist nur provisorisch, ebenso wird das Schaftrohr noch abgelängt.


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2014)

Schick so ein fargo light.


----------



## spinner69 (27. April 2014)

@ ottmar: Optik 1a


----------



## dende24 (28. April 2014)

ottmar schrieb:


> Gewicht leider heftige 11,28 kg



Mein Bock liegt auch bei 12kg und geht wie sau im Gelände!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. April 2014)

für meinen geschmack hat das vaya zu hefitges slooping. aber schick isses.


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2014)

am WE fertiggestellt und natürlich schon ausgiebig getestet


----------



## svenso (28. April 2014)

das ridley schaut echt schnieke aus


----------



## opi13 (3. Mai 2014)

dp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (3. Mai 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


>



ti ist schon was feines


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2014)

was ist das denn für eine flaschenhalterbefestigung da bei dir am rad?
sowas suche ich noch!


----------



## opi13 (3. Mai 2014)

sowas , falls Du mich meinst

http://www.elite-it.com/de/vip/

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/elite-flaschenhalter-schelle-22-50-mm-68111


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Mai 2014)

wenn es um eine dauerhafte lösung geht, zwei löcher bohren und die gewinde einnieten. ist sehr wenig aufwand und ein standart verfahren. reversibele lösungen sehen immer irgendwie bescheiden aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> wenn es um eine dauerhafte lösung geht, zwei löcher bohren und die gewinde einnieten. ist sehr wenig aufwand und ein standart verfahren. reversibele lösungen sehen immer irgendwie bescheiden aus


Hab ich auch schon empfohlen, sogar mit Bildern...aber er ziert sich noch ein bisschen. 
Ist bei Alurahmen absolut kein Problem. An der Methode ist das "schwierigste" das anzeichnen der Bohrlöcher.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> sowas , falls Du mich meinst
> 
> http://www.elite-it.com/de/vip/
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/elite-flaschenhalter-schelle-22-50-mm-68111



genau, danke! 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon empfohlen, sogar mit Bildern...aber er ziert sich noch ein bisschen.
> Ist bei Alurahmen absolut kein Problem. An der Methode ist das "schwierigste" das anzeichnen der Bohrlöcher.



jaaa!! ich bin handwerklich einfach nicht der begabteste ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Mai 2014)

steht übrigens zum Verkauf....


----------



## Nordpol (4. Mai 2014)

mal was anderes...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. Mai 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> jaaa!! ich bin handwerklich einfach nicht der begabteste ;-)



viele radsportläden, die etwas mit rennrädern zu tun haben, machen dir das


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. Mai 2014)

was ist das für eine kurbel am occp?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2014)

truvativ elita


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2014)

Bissl Beine freifahren von gestern....





Wetter war toll!


----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (9. Mai 2014)

Lynskey Pro+Cross


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bike_Atze (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

Kommt gut, sieht schnell aus 
Dürfte nur noch mehr grüne Akzente geben.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2014)

Schönes ding! 
Was sind denn das für reifen und wie schwer isses?


----------



## Bike_Atze (12. Mai 2014)

Gewicht muss ich noch genau ermitteln, wird irgendwo um die 8,5kg liegen. Reifen sind FMB SSC 32 Schlauchreifen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2014)

joa, sieht schick aus.

mein inflite werde ich wohl mal mit einigen roten parts verunstalten.


----------



## Pace39 (16. Mai 2014)

Suchte ein Rad mit längeren Kettenstreben und Anlötteilen für Gepäckträger für eine 14 tägige Tour in den französischen Alpen mit Gepäck.
Es wurde ein Marin Lombard, die Kiste fährt sich sehr gut und rollt trotz höherer Front unwesentlich schlechter als mein Rennrad, die Reifen haben eine schmale Lauffläche in der Mitte. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten bin ich der Meinung, ein Crosser mit einem zweiten Laufradsatz mit fein abgestufter Kassette und Straßenreifen würde eigentlich völlig reichen und ist sehr universell, das Teil macht Spaß!

Der Spacerturm muss natürlich noch weg, komme gerade nicht an meinen Rohrschneider ran:






Grüße Chris

P.S. der Sattel kommt heute noch runter, vorne zu breit und durch die leichte Gummierung kann man nicht rutschen ohne sich das Sitzpolster in der Hose zu verschieben.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2014)

Sieht ganz brauchbar aus das marin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht nach mehren Stunden Einsatz.
Vorher war die BR-CX77 montiert. Diese Bremse ging schon sehr gut, aber im Vergleich zu der hydr. Bremse waren die Hebelkräfte um einiges bei gleicher Scheibe höher.
Der Druckpunkt ist super, die erforderliche Bremshebelkraft von oben gegriffen ist sehr gering (im Vergleich zu vorher), kein schleifen der Beläge und noch keine Mängel am Sattel zu erkennen. Nach leichtem Anbremsen spürt man, vermutlich durch die Erwärmung der Scheibe, eine deutliche Zunahme der Bremsleistung mit sehr guter Dosierbarkeit.
Der Bremssattel ist zwar etwas schwerer als das Vormodell, aber würde ich mir immer wieder (bis jetzt) diese Bremse montieren(nur am Vorderrad). Wobei der Umbau ein Klacks ist. 
(Gewichte stehen im Album.)



Schutzblech für Straße


----------



## JensVER (19. Mai 2014)

Moin, wird momentan dank dem 2. LRS ausgiebig für den Arbeitsweg + Feierabendrunde auf befestigten Wegen genutzt. Bereitet mir hierbei aber auch viel Freude 



 



Gruß


----------



## arne_91 (20. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein Crosser auf der gestrigen Feierabendrunde, jetzt den Sommer über im Rennrad-Outfit.





Es kann zwar ausstattungs- und gewichtstechnisch nicht mit den meisten anderen hier gezeigten Rädern mithalten, macht aber eine Menge Spaß und ist auch vor allem als Ergänzung zum Mountainbike gekauft worden, um das gute Rad im Winter zu schonen und im Sommer besser Kondition aufbauen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2014)

Beine freifahren vom WE.





Schön ist anders..., aber es passt zum Thema des Denkmals




Glasbläser




Waldkirche	
..."Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Fahrrad"..., oder wie war das?




Riegelpause und Nacken strecken...




...Richtung wählen...




...und der Feldi muss bei jeder Tour dabei sein...


----------



## Nordpol (21. Mai 2014)

schöne Runde nach der Arbeit...


----------



## spinner69 (21. Mai 2014)

Was für schöne Dinge man auf einer Tour doch finden kann


----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. Mai 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> schöne Runde nach der Arbeit...


au ja, die vega kurbel habe ich auch gerade montiert. hast du ein 107er oder 103er innenlager verbaut? und warum hast du die The Hive Kurbel runter genommen?


----------



## Nordpol (22. Mai 2014)

"the hive" macht jetzt ihren Dienst am Singlespeed, geht hervoragend, von 3-fach auf 2-fach und jetzt 1-fach.
Ein 107 paßt bei mir perfekt...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Mai 2014)

Treppen-Sex:




Die Wurzel allen Übels:




Kurventechnik üben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## LightninKoko (24. Mai 2014)

Hehe ... hübsche Fotos! Vor allem das letzte ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Mai 2014)

Verdammt, so ein Kaffenback gefällt mir immer besser...


----------



## µ_d (25. Mai 2014)

Leider ist der neue Kaffenback Rahmen nicht mehr so schön...


----------



## Daniel110 (26. Mai 2014)

Gestern gewachst und gestriegelt auf den Crosserkumpel gewartet und uns im Anschluss ein wenig eingesaut (dank der Trockenheit der letzten Tage war´s nicht besonders dreckig im Wald...).





In den Sonnenuntergang crossen ist an Romantik kaum zu übertreffen...


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2014)

Ganz schön eng, oder täuscht das?


----------



## spinner69 (26. Mai 2014)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es eine Nahaufnahme von den Platzverhältnissen an Tretlager/Kettenstreben?

Wie verhalten sich die Planet X-Laufräder?

Thx.


----------



## Daniel110 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nachher wahrscheinlich nochmal im Keller und mache dann ggf. auch Bilder mit Gliedergelenkstabmaß (ein tolles Wort  )


----------



## Daniel110 (27. Mai 2014)

Handyaufnahmen im dunklen Keller mit hellen und dunklen Objekten sind nur mäßig erfolgreich... so viel vorweg.









Wie man sieht sind zwischen Tretlager und Lauffläche etwa 2-2,5cm Platz. Beengter geht es an der Seitenwand zu. Da ist es nur knapp 1cm. Das klingt furchtbar wenig, ist mir bisher aber überhaupt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Zwischen Lauffläche und dem Übergang von Sattelstreben zu Monostay sind auch etwa 2cm Luft, zwischen Seitenwand und Sattelstreben etwa 1,5cm.

Für mich passt das so sehr gut! Wir haben hier nicht so lehmigen Boden, dass es mir das sofort zukleistert, sobald mal etwas Regen fällt. Außerdem sehen dadurch die Rennradreifen im Hinterbau nicht ganz so verloren aus. 

Zu den Laufrädern hatte ich an anderer Stelle schonmal was geschrieben... 
Ich bin mit den Rädern inzwischen zufrieden. Dank der Felgen ist der LRS schön steif und man könnte ihn sogar noch etwas erleichtern, indem man hochwertigere Speichen einzieht... die verbauten sind nämlich nicht einmal konifiziert.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich gleich einen Schlag drin... höchstwahrscheinlich haben die Jungs in England das Rad schlecht/ gar nicht abgedrückt. Seit das aber behoben ist, läuft alles wie es soll.
Die Naben sind sicher auch nicht die hochwertigsten, tun aber ihren Job unauffällig. Wobei unauffällig vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort ist, denn der Freilauf ist wirklich laut. Fast auf Hope-Niveau möchte ich behaupten.
Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Schlauchreifen habe ich mit dem LRS jetzt auch gemacht und bin restlos begeistert. Die Laufeigenschaften sind einfach der Knaller und das schon mit den Schwalbe RaRa, denen man ja nicht einmal nachsagt, dass sie besonders gut wären.
Der erste Frust, der sich zu manifestieren drohte, als die tolle Tufo Extreme Milch beim ersten Platten in der Pampa direkt in der Ventilverlängerung aushärtete und ich das Rad 10km schultern musste, ist auch schon fast wieder vergessen. Seit das Loch mit der Tufo Milch gestopft und präventiv noch Conti RevoSealant eingefüllt wurde gab´s keine Pannen mehr und der Reifen hält einwandfrei die Luft.

So, viel gelabert und das auch noch in der Gallerie... ich hoffe, es hat geholfen.


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. Mai 2014)

Matschfreiheit ist unter aller Sxx, ätzend bei Fahrten im Matsch, oder im Herbst wenn immer wieder trockene Blätter sich darin verfangen und zum Anhalten zwingen.
Viel mehr als effektiv 34mm  Reifen/Bleche geht ebenfalls nicht.
Aber klar: bei RR Reifen siehts besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (27. Mai 2014)

Danke Euch  besonders Daniel110 für die Mühe.


----------



## sporty (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## MalteetlaM (28. Mai 2014)

Ich empfinde die Reienfreiheit beim Planet X XLS als absolut ausreichend. Andere Crosser dürften auch nicht nennenswert mehr Platz haben.


----------



## elmar schrauth (28. Mai 2014)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Reienfreiheit beim Planet X XLS als absolut ausreichend. Andere Crosser dürften auch nicht nennenswert mehr Platz haben.


Ich kenne keinen modernen Rahmen der weniger hat


----------



## zellschriev (28. Mai 2014)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Gestern gewachst und gestriegelt auf den Crosserkumpel gewartet und uns im Anschluss ein wenig eingesaut (dank der Trockenheit der letzten Tage war´s nicht besonders dreckig im Wald...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, ich hab mich ja dann beeilt ;-)


----------



## cane (31. Mai 2014)

Hier mal der letzte Stand meines Cyclocrossers:




P1050698




P1050695

Hier die vorherige Variante auf einer 450 km Tour durchs Sauerland:




P1050527

mfg
cane


----------



## doedsmaskinen (1. Juni 2014)

wie heißt der hersteller dieser rahmentaschen nochmal?

finde die sehr ansprechend


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2014)

Revelate designs


----------



## JensVER (1. Juni 2014)

Gibt es auch einen dt. Anbieter/ Vertrieb für diese Taschen ?! Gerade die für die Montage an Sattelt/Stütze könnte ich brauchen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (2. Juni 2014)

Es gibt diverse Anbieter in Deutschland und in der Schweiz, weiterhin in UK. Auf der ersten Ergebnisseite sind schon eine Menge gelistet, Google ist eine Suchmaschine, solltest Du dir mal ansehen:

https://www.google.de/search?q=revelate+designs+shop

mfg
cane


----------



## JensVER (2. Juni 2014)

...ja genau, deswegen die Frage an Dich. Die Gesuchte ist leider bei keinem dt. Anbieter ,den ich vorhin über Google finden konnte, im Angebot. Ich wollte vorab erst einmal hier einen Anbieter finden. Aber trotzdem danke.

Gruß


----------



## cane (2. Juni 2014)

Die Viscacha, falls Du die meinst, ist z.B. bei fatbikes.at im Angebot, vierter Treffer in meinem o.g. Link.

mfg
cane


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2014)

Unterwegs im Rodgau und Spessart..





Onkel mit an Bord





Vorbei an Dettingen, verbunden mit Geschichtsunterricht









Magen und Flüssigkeitsspeicher füllen auf dem Hahnenkamm...









Mir haben bissl die Trails gefehlt, aber trotzdem war´s schön...


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2014)

Es soll da runter ein paar geben...


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juni 2014)

jetzt mit besseren laufrädern aber sommerreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2014)

Nice ! Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juni 2014)

kucks du hier


----------



## kandyman (11. Juni 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> wie heißt der hersteller dieser rahmentaschen nochmal?
> 
> finde die sehr ansprechend



http://www.bikepack.pl/shop/ hat auch welche (günstiger), meine ist unterwegs.


----------



## goofyfooter (11. Juni 2014)

sporty schrieb:


>


Sehr, sehr Geil in allen Belangen - Bitte mehr infos zum Rahmen. Gibt's n Thread dazu?


----------



## sporty (12. Juni 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr Geil in allen Belangen - Bitte mehr infos zum Rahmen. Gibt's n Thread dazu?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/durango-95-cx-stahl-kuesst-messing.679193/


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. Juni 2014)

kandyman schrieb:


> http://www.bikepack.pl/shop/ hat auch welche (günstiger), meine ist unterwegs.


puh, wenn man nur polnisch könnte. sehen aber gut aus


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> puh, wenn man nur polnisch könnte. sehen aber gut aus



Dann würde ich rechts oben mal auf "English" umstellen.


----------



## ByeByeBiker (13. Juni 2014)

kandyman schrieb:


> http://www.bikepack.pl/shop/ hat auch welche (günstiger), meine ist unterwegs.


Der Preis ist ja echt gut! Sonst sind die Dinger ja Schweineteuer!
Wenn du deine erhalten hast, kannst sie hier mal posten und deinen Eindruck schildern?


----------



## kandyman (16. Juni 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja echt gut! Sonst sind die Dinger ja Schweineteuer!
> Wenn du deine erhalten hast, kannst sie hier mal posten und deinen Eindruck schildern?



Ich habe meine Repack X2 am Freitag bekommen und bin begeistert. Ich hab im Büro meine Kurier-Umhängtasche (Baicyclon Medium!), Pullover, Shirt, Abus-1610-Kette, Pumpe und Schlauch/Werkzeug eingepackt und an meiner Stadtgurke (Ridley X-Bow) montiert. Die Repack war dann ca. halb voll...

Montage unter den Sattelstreben (Selle SLR) ist etwas fummelig (1 Minute), die Tasche will man also nicht jedesmal in den Supermarkt mitnehmen und dann wieder drauftun  Die Verarbeitung finde ich erstmal super. Wirkt absolut heavy-duty, für meine Zwecke würd's leichter auch tun, aber ich werde vermutlich kein hartes Gelände fahren.

Beim Fahren absolut unauffällig, ich komme im Sitzen ganz leicht mit der Rückseite der Oberschenkel an, nach ein paar Minuten ist mir das dann nicht mehr aufgefallen. In Stehen wackelt nix, und den hohen Schwerpunkt finde ich angenehmer als Gewicht am Gepäckträger.

Bis jetzt bin ich mal sehr zufrieden, Langstreckentest kommt aber erst.

Leider vergessen Foto zu machen, kann ich auf Wunsch nachholen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2014)

jo, mach doch mal bilder. hört sich ja erstmal gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ByeByeBiker (17. Juni 2014)

Bitte Bilder Bilder Bilder!


----------



## Mister P. (18. Juni 2014)

Sommer Cross... hat auch was!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

*Netzfund, aber lägger ..*.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2014)

Yep


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Oja!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. Juni 2014)

immer diese bilder, wo die räder ohne pedale in der pampa stehen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..



Das silberne XT-Shadow hat ja optisch total gestört. Gestern kam endlich das Update. 
Aber die 970er Preise sind krass gestiegen...





Ordentliches Bild und andere Kurbel folgen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2014)

warum kein rennrad schaltwerk?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> warum kein rennrad schaltwerk?


Hi Kai!
Passt hier nicht so recht hin, spamen will ich hier auch nicht, aber wie zuvor schon geschrieben, verwende ich eine 11/36 Kassette....
Keine Angst, es gibt Gründe dafür!! - Und das liegt weder am "Motor", noch am "Getriebe"...  
War auch Thema im ETWR! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2014)

achso, dann geht das natürlich nicht.

habe eben mein canyon mit längerem vorbau, vcls 1.0 sattelstütze und speedneedle alcantara bestückt. 
schon heftig, was so eine veränderung allein optisch ausmacht. 

ich poste morgen mal bilder.


----------



## spinner69 (22. Juni 2014)

MTB mit dünnen Reifen ...


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## spinner69 (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## tofino73 (24. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


>



Megaschön, sehr schlicht


----------



## kandyman (24. Juni 2014)

Mein neues Rad für alles: LTK027, breite A023-Felgen auf Bitex, Ultegra 6800, 40/30er-Blätter,11-32, Marathon Raser in 40mm, Shimano Mini-Vs, 7.95kg, rollt recht gut, auch abseits vom Asphalt B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

Chinesen-Rahmen ?


----------



## kandyman (24. Juni 2014)

Wieviele Crossrahmen werden in Europa hergestellt?

LT = Longteng Bikes 


Gewählt hab ich den Rahmen übrigens weil er Ösen für Kotbleche hat, und genug Platz um die mit 40er-Reifen auch noch zu montieren, mit dem Rad fahre ich ab jetzt täglich ins Büro.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

War gar nicht negativ gemeint. Mich interessiert eher, wo man ihn herbekommt.


----------



## kandyman (24. Juni 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> herbekommt



Hab's nicht negativ aufgefasst. Nachdem ich mir heuer schon einen leichten China-Renner gebaut habe musst jetzt noch das Stadtrad erneuert werden.

Der Ablauf ist ganz einfach, du suchst im Netz, auf Ebay oder Alibaba/Aliexpress einen Rahmen der dir gefällt und schreibst dann einen Verkäufer des jeweiligen Händlers an. Wenn der zackig antwortet machst du die Details aus, und nach 1-2 Wochen hast du dann den Rahmen. 

Lenker, Stütze, Steuerlager, Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Pedale kann man auch gleich mitbestellen oder bei anderen Chinahändlern, ebay oder Aliexpress holen.

Reifen, Felgen, Speichen und Schalt-/Bremskomponenten sind von europäischen/deutschen Webshops. Die Kurbel um 16$ via ebay aus der Ukraine 

Budget ohne LRS waren ca. 1100€.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. Juni 2014)




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2014)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Megaschön, sehr schlicht



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Nur die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk stechen optisch negativ ins Auge.


----------



## goofyfooter (24. Juni 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


>




Lynskey kann ich noch erkennen, aber ich wuerde gerne den kompletten Aufbau sehen koennen!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. Juni 2014)

muss ich mal ein Bild machen, wo mans gut sehen kann. Was dran ist sage ich dir trotzdem gerne schonmal:

-Lynskey Pro+Cross Rahmen in XL gerade mit einer Salsa La Cruz Gabel als Platzhalter, weil die Ritchey WCS Probleme gemacht hat
-Dura Ace 7700 10fach Schaltgruppe
-TA Vega Kurbel in 180mm länge auf einem alten 102er campagnolo chorus oder record patronenlager 
-TA Kettenblätter 44-34
-Hinten eine Avid Shorty 4 Bremse und vorne um Bremsstottern zu vermeiden eine TRP Mini-V - werde ich aber gegen eine Tektro Cr720 tauschen, mir gefällt der schwammige Druckpunkt der Mini-V nicht
-ein alter Laufradsatz bestehend aus Dura Ace 7402 Naben, das HR mit einer XT Achse und Spacern auf 135er Einbaubreite Gebracht, Mavic Open 4 CD Felgen, 36 Loch und XT Schnellspannern - soll noch einem etwas modernerem LRS weichen, irgendwann
-Conti Cyclocross Speed Reifen, macht mein berliner Fahrbahnprofil ganz gut mit. Viel Straße eben
-SQ-Lab 611 Sattel auf Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme
-Syntace F109 Vorbau 110er Länge und Syntace Racelite Lenker 46er Breite mit Lizzardskin Lenkerband
-Chris King Steuersatz

Rahmen habe ich mir mit ein Paar Teilen von meinem Letzten Barkeeper-Sylvesterwochengehalt gebraucht geholt und damit so zu sagen gefeiert aus der Nacht-Gastronomie aus zu steigen. Eigentlich wollte ich immer ein TI Rennrard, aber es kommt ja fast nie so, wie man plant. Der Rest ist überwiegend aus dem Bikemarkt oder lag hier rum. Bis das Rad so da steht wie ich es wirklich gerne hätte werden noch ewige Stunden Studentenjobs fällig sein  - Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie habe ich bei dem Titan Rahmen immer das Bedürfnis zu sagen, dass ich kein Zahnarzt bin


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juni 2014)

@k star: sehr schönes Rad, ausgesprochen ge*l. Größe ist S, richtig? Merci.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2014)

ist s.

sattel und stütze müssen leider wieder weichen. komme mit dem sattel nicht weit genug nach vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (24. Juni 2014)

Gerade deshalb Hut Ab - schoener Aufbau!
Waer was fuer ein "*Aus wenig Geld mach viel!*" Thread

135mm - hat der Lynskey das echt oder gab er das problemlos her? Wenn du den Hinterbau auseinanderbiegen musst, dann um Himmels Willen lieber 130er Nabe.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. Juni 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Gerade deshalb Hut Ab - schoener Aufbau!
> Waer was fuer ein "*Aus wenig Geld mach viel!*" Thread
> 
> 135mm - hat der Lynskey das echt oder gab er das problemlos her? Wenn du den Hinterbau auseinanderbiegen musst, dann um Himmels Willen lieber 130er Nabe.



Danke, freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.
Natürlich hat der 135, sonst würde ich doch die Nabe nicht aufspacern. 135 ist natürlich nett, da kann man mtb-Naben fahren, aber leider ist es mir nicht vergönnt preiswerte systemlaufräder zu rein zu packen, die non disc haben alle 130 . Und ich presse keine Hinterbauten zusammen. Denke ich schnappe mir mal nen Satz  XT-non-disc Naben, die passen gut zu den mattschwarzen Syntace un TA Komponenten.


----------



## He-Man (24. Juni 2014)

Do-it-all-Rad, 8.9kg komplett. Lenkerband wird noch gegen fabrlich passenderes gewechselt.

Im 135mm Ausfallende ist übrigens eine 130mm-Nabe: kein Problem. Seitens Planet X auch freigegeben und als problemlos eingestuft.


----------



## kandyman (25. Juni 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Bitte Bilder Bilder Bilder!





doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> jo, mach doch mal bilder. hört sich ja erstmal gut an



Hier Bild mit Repack X2-Tasche:







Wackelt schon merkbar im Wiegetritt, aber die Beladung war schon voll am Limit.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2014)

Lässt sich das gescheit fahren? Sitzt ja sehr hoch.


----------



## SirQuickly (25. Juni 2014)

Surly CrossCheck goes Triathlon


----------



## kandyman (25. Juni 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Lässt sich das gescheit fahren? Sitzt ja sehr hoch.



Im Sitzen merkst du nix davon. Ich könnte nicht zufriedener sein - nie wieder Gepäckträger :-D


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. Juni 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> aber ich wuerde gerne den kompletten Aufbau sehen koennen!


bitte sehr, tagesaktuell am "Eingang" zum berliner Grunewald. Mir gefällt die Gabel an dem Rahmen nicht wirklich, aber es fährt


----------



## shutupandride (29. Juni 2014)

die Gabel gefällt mir besser als der Rahmen, sorry ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (30. Juni 2014)

tststs immer diese unkonstruktiven Sticheleien mit fieß grinsenden Smileys am ende...
Muss dir aber nicht leid tun. Mich lockt man auch eher mit klassischer gebauten Rahmen aus der Reserve, Sloopinggeo ist eigentlich nicht mein Fall, aber die Zeit wo ein Rad von der Stange passend wie ein Schuh gekauft werden konnte ist ja leider vorbei. Ab 1.90m Körpergröße muss man selbst bei XL-Rahmen anfangen mit Spacertürmen oder unschönen Vorbausteigungen zu arbeiten. 
Dennoch mag ich das Teil wie es ist sehr gerne. Auch wenn 'made in Taiwan' mittlerweile eher positiv ist und man vor Vietnam zurückschreckt, weiß ich ein Produkt aus westlicher Handarbeit gegenüber einem GBP-Produkt aus dem fernöstlichen Lötautomaten zu schätzen. Qualität hat auch seine Ästhetik. Optisch unschön finde ich hier vorallem den fetten Sattelstützendurchmesser. 27.2 ist einfach netter anzusehen. Der Sloop sieht auf dem Foto auch etwas krasser aus, als es tatsächlich ist. Im verhältnis zum Boden sind es sehr genau 7° Steigung.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Juli 2014)

Vom Prinzip war/ ist es ein crosser

CaadX


----------



## ONE78 (2. Juli 2014)

sowas heisst jetzt fitnessrad


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2014)

So ein Lenkerumbau (allerdings mit Flatbar) blüht meinem am WE auch. Im Unterlenker fahre ich so gut wie nie und es bremst sich deutlich entspannter und sicherer.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Juli 2014)

In den Staaten sagt man flatbar crosser.
Wie auch immer es heißt, Spaß macht es immer noch und mit dem breiten riser fährt es besser


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2014)

Passt schon. Puristen einfach weggucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn Vorbaulänge, Hebelstellung usw. stimmen, geht das Bremsen mit Rennlenker genauso gut, da braucht es nicht mal diese Oberlenkerhebelchen. 

CaadX ist trotzdem nett an zu sehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2014)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Wenn Vorbaulänge, Hebelstellung usw. stimmen, geht das Bremsen mit Rennlenker genauso gut, da braucht es nicht mal diese Oberlenkerhebelchen.



Aber eben nicht aus jeder Position heraus. Musste ich letztens leider am eigenen Leib erfahren. Für mich (jemand, der immer erst fast 20 km durch eine Stadt gurken muss, in der es zu viele Idioten [sowohl zu Fuß als auch auf 2 Rädern] gibt), ist es einfach sicherer. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bleibt es bei einem Versuch und der Rennlenker kommt mit Zusatzbremshebeln zurück ans Rad.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich bin früher fast nur flatbar/riser gefahren, auch am crosser. Jetzt schraub ich mir da lieber nen dropbar ran, weil mir das einfach mehr möglichkeiten zum greifen gibt, auch für den stadtbetrieb. Leider ist es dann etwas schwieriger/teuer vernüftige hydro dan die räder zu bekommen...

meine fargo bekommt heute deshalb nen doppelmoppel


----------



## kandyman (3. Juli 2014)

Geht mir auch so, ich hätte inzwischen am liebsten an allen Rädern dropbars außer am Parkbike


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Juli 2014)

Sommersetup mit 700x28, breitere Schlappen sind bestellt


----------



## factz666 (6. Juli 2014)

Gestern auf dem fränkischen Dünenweg:


----------



## kandyman (7. Juli 2014)

Gestern beim Angriff auf den KOM auf einem MTB-Climb den Bitex-Freilauf an meinem Crosser geschrödert... Resultat: 2. Platz mit 8:08 und 4 Sekunden Rückstand. Dabei bin ich stehengeblieben und hab kurz ratlos auf die Hinterachse gestarrt!

Dann hab ich mir gedacht, bergauf ist eh wurscht und bin erstmal weiter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2014)

Wie oben erwähnt, habe auch ich einen Umbau auf Flatbar durchgeführt. Hoffentlich komme auch ich so glimpflich davon wie @bobtailoner 





Ist erst einmal nur ein Test. Sollte es mir nicht zusagen, kommt wieder der Rennlenker dran. Dann aber mit Froglegs.
Neu sind auch Pedale (PD-M540), KeFü (e13 XCX), der Antrieb (9-fach, aufgrund vorhandener Teile) und Kurbel inkl. KB (XT mit 38er Blatt). Ach ja, und natürlich die Maguras...


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Juli 2014)

also mir sagt es zu!


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie oben erwähnt, habe auch ich einen Umbau auf Flatbar durchgeführt. Hoffentlich komme auch ich so glimpflich davon wie @bobtailoner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an mein blood






Aber warum ihr noch felgenbremsen fahrt versteh ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

Bei mir: Weil die Bremsleistung für den Einsatzbereich ausreicht, der Felgenbrems-LRS teilweise vorhanden war und ich am Rahmen auch gar keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme habe.


----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> felgenbremsen



Also meine Mini-Vs gehen besser als die Magura MTs am Stumpy, sind leichter und schöner  Stoppies gehen vom Oberlenker bei jeder Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2014)

kandyman schrieb:


> Also meine Mini-Vs gehen besser als die Magura MTs am Stumpy, sind leichter und schöner  Stoppies gehen vom Oberlenker bei jeder Geschwindigkeit.


Auch bei regen, matsch und eis?


----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2014)

Da sind sie nur gut genug :-D


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juli 2014)




----------



## svenso (17. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser als vorher mit den Straßenpellen!


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

netzfund


----------



## kandyman (23. Juli 2014)

Nachdem für kurze Zeit mal die Grifos draufwaren, hier noch ein paar Fotos. Inzwischen steht das Rad wieder auf 40er-Slicks.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juli 2014)

die farben find ich einfach gut. und die gabel gefällt mir auch sehr von der form her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. Juli 2014)

schickes rad 
das einzige was ich ändern würde wären die bremsen (cantis  und die zusatzbremshebel weg)


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2014)

Was gibt's denn für 40er slicks?


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Juli 2014)

@kandyman leckere Farbcombo. Benutzt Du die Zusatzhebel wirklich?


----------



## kandyman (23. Juli 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> die farben


Die Gabellackierung hat 10$ Aufpreis gekostet  Das orange Band ist inzwischen am Ober- und das schwarze am Unterlenker.



BENDERR schrieb:


> die bremsen


Die Vs gehen halt so gut - besser als Scheiben, und brauchen keine Gegenhalter. Leider schwer...



ONE78 schrieb:


> 40er slicks?


Schwalbe Marathon Racer, seit gestern sind sie sogar tubeless. Für meinen Einsatzzweck - das Rad muss alles können und darf auf der Straße trotzdem nicht langsamer sein als ein Renner - sind die perfekt. Trockenes Gelände (Waldboden) und Schotter geht jedenfalls viel besser als mit den Grifos.



herrundmeister schrieb:


> @kandymanBenutzt Du die Zusatzhebel wirklich?


Immer weniger, ich bin schon am Überlegen ob ich die 92g auch noch einspare. Seit ich viel Rennlenker fahre greife ich bei Steilabfahrten paradoxerweise eher an den Unterlenker und komme damit super zurecht.

Nachdem ich mit dem Rad auch täglich durch den Stadtverkehr ins Büro fahre (deshalb habe ich einen Rahmen mit Schutzblechösen gewählt) sind die Hebelchen aber ein gewisser Sicherheitsfaktor.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juli 2014)

kandyman schrieb:


> Die Vs gehen halt so gut - besser als Scheiben, und brauchen keine Gegenhalter. Leider schwer...



welche hast du denn verbaut? die rx5 oder trp mini-v sind ja nicht schwerer als cantis und deutlich leichter als scheibenbremsen


----------



## spinner69 (23. Juli 2014)

Sieht nach gruppenlosen Shimano BR-R353 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (23. Juli 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> welche hast du denn verbaut? die rx5 oder trp mini-v sind ja nicht schwerer als cantis und deutlich leichter als scheibenbremsen



Sind tatsächlich BR-R353 (Sora-Level), der Satz wiegt 420g (selbst gewogen). Die 105er V-Brakes BR-R573 haben höchstwahrscheinlich die gleichen Arme, aber schönere Beschläge, kosten dafür 4x so viel...


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2014)

Mitten im dunklen Wald, wo kaum jemand freiwillig hin will und niemand hin muß, liegen plötzlich auf 200 bis 250 m diese kleinen Steinchen. Rätselhaft!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (29. Juli 2014)

gewitterpause


----------



## opi13 (29. Juli 2014)

*ein Bett im Kornfeld *


----------



## 29erBiker (1. August 2014)




----------



## Jocki (3. August 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. August 2014)

Irgendwie gxxl !


----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2014)

Sehr geil!!!
mehr davon, bitte.


----------



## Portugiese (3. August 2014)

Gibts da mal noch nähere Infos zu? Hersteller / Teileliste?


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2014)

Portugiese schrieb:


> Gibts da mal noch nähere Infos zu? Hersteller / Teileliste?



Rahmen-Gabel-Set: On-One Pickenflick Ti
Lenker: 3T Ergoterra
Vorbau: Syntace
Sattelstütze: Engage
Sattel: AX-Lightness
STI: Sram Red 10fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O
Kassette: 12-36
Kurbel: Campa Record mit 34 Kettenblatt
Bremsen: Avid BB7 Road SL
Laufradsatz: 26" aus meinem alten Mountainbike

Gewicht mit Planetx Carbon Laufrädern und Challenge Strada Bianca Tubulars liegt bei ca. 8,4kg.

In dem Rad hat praktischerweise sowohl 700x 42c als auch 26x2,25 platz. Je nach Strecke kommt entweder ein Laufradsatz mit Rennradreifen (Challenge Strada Bianca), ein Satz mit Crossreifen (Clement MSO), oder ein Satz mit MTB- Reifen zum Einsatz.

1x10 ist im reinen Straßeneinsatz etwas grenzwertig. Aber da der Rahmen für MTB-Kurbeln ausgelegt ist, passte die (vorhandene) Straßenkurbel nur mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt an den Rahmen. Mal sehen ob ich vorne auf 2-fach umrüste oder es mit einer Sram XX1 oder CX1 Kurbel und verschiedenen Kettenblättern versuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (4. August 2014)

Cooles Teil, hatte ich auch schon im Warenkorb als es 20 % gab - die Vernunft hat gesiegt
Bitte Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit mit den 26er und breiten Crossreifen einstellen - Dankeschön


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2014)




----------



## svenso (4. August 2014)

Wollte das Pickenflick auch haben, mich hat allerdings gestört, dass es keine Möglichkeit für Gepäckträger etc gibt, da ich ihn mir auch als Tourenrad vorstellen hätte können. Mal sehen was Planet X da so in der nächsten Saison raushaut


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. August 2014)

oder die paar ösen nachträglich ran machen lassen. könnte sich preislich lohnen, wenn der rahmen wie gerade 40% reduziert ist. finde den auch super


----------



## svenso (4. August 2014)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt, wo gibts den denn noch? finde den eigentlich garnicht und wenn dann nur für 999pfund und erst im oktober verfügbar


----------



## ibislover (4. August 2014)

Bei on-one.
Nur die rahmengröse L ist nicht reduziert.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. August 2014)

Da ist gerade Wartung auf der Page - mal sehen was da kommt


----------



## svenso (4. August 2014)

Ich hatte glaube im cx-forum mal einen Thread zum pickenflick aufgemacht, damals fand ich ihn ganz gut, aber teuer. falls der jetzt tatsächlich für das geld irgendwann zum herbst lieferbar ist wird das ding im winter aufgebaut


----------



## Jan1980 (4. August 2014)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wie genau definieren sich Crosser? Rennrad mit Auslegung auf Forststraße? Sind des dann meistens Rennradrahmen oder spezielle Rahmen für Bremsen/Aufnahme der breiten Felgen... Also langes Tourenrad ja eigentlich ideal, wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Trails/Downhills will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. August 2014)

Eigentlich ist das Querfeldeinrad ein Rennrad mit kürzeren Oberrohr, höheren Tretlager, etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit (700x33C) und Cantileverbremsen. Gebaut für kurze Rundkurse auf Wiese, Schnee, Schlamm, Schotter.

Inzwischen macht man sich auch Gedanken über Tretlagerabsenkung, Lenkwinkel, Scheibenbremsen, Reifenfreiheit, Steckachsen..
Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren sicher noch so einiges tun. Auf alle Fälle macht so ein Rad mächtig Spaß, vorausgesetzt es passt zu den individuellen Körpermaßen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. August 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Ich hatte glaube im cx-forum mal einen Thread zum pickenflick aufgemacht, damals fand ich ihn ganz gut, aber teuer. falls der jetzt tatsächlich für das geld irgendwann zum herbst lieferbar ist wird das ding im winter aufgebaut



heute morgen war der rahmen für knapp 600 zu haben, gerade sind ja wartungsarbeiten auf der homepage. xl schien es nicht mehr zu geben.
für den preis kann man sich dann auch bei wheeldan in berlin ein paar titan ösen dran schweißen lassen.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir hier eure Crosser anschaue, welchen auf 29" Rahmen bzw mtb Rahmen basieren stell ich mir die Frage wie ihr mit einem so tiefen Lenker vernünftig fahren könnt. Ich habe jetzt geschätzt 5-6 cm Überhöhung und ich findes es einfach zu tief. Habe schon einen 80mm 45° vorbau drauf, aber so richtig will es nicht. Der nächste Versuch wird ein Federgabel statt der Starrgabel.


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Überhöhung ist eben sehr von der Körpergröße und den individuellen Vorlieben abhängig. Sieht man auch gut bei cc feilen.

mal noch nen bild hinterher


----------



## svenso (5. August 2014)

Ist das dein Singlespeeder? Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

leider nicht, ist ein chinaplasterahmen mit beer excenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (5. August 2014)

sieht aus wie mein on-one dirty disco...


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

kommt bestimmt auch aus der selben fabrik.
"AC024 with beer components eccentric bb"


----------



## kuwahara (5. August 2014)

die Pickenflick Rahmen/Gabel Combi ist echt mal genial..


----------



## Specialk (6. August 2014)

@kandyman 
Welchen Umwerfer fährst Du ich habe das Problem das der Umwerfer Ultegra 6700 bei einer MTB Kassette 11-34 links und rechts an den Leitblechen schleift, der Umwerfer baut sehr schmal.

Wenn jemand den Fehler erkennt, wäre ich dankbar.

Kurbel Apex 53-39
Schaltwerk: XT 9 fach
Kassette: 11-34 9 fach
Umwerfer: Ultegra 2fach
STI: Tripel 9 fach


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2014)

Fährst du eine 9fach Kette? Vielleicht schafft eine 10fach Abhilfe?


----------



## Specialk (6. August 2014)

ja, 9 fach Kette, mit der 10 fach Kette ist eine gute Idee


----------



## goofyfooter (6. August 2014)

Das denke ich auch. Der 6700er Umwerfer ist fuer 10fach ausgelegt, d.h. in deinem Fall ist er fuer die 9x Kette zu schmal.
> anderer 9fach Umwerfer oder 10fach Kette.


----------



## Specialk (6. August 2014)

ok, dann werde ich es mal probieren.

Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Portugiese (7. August 2014)




----------



## kandyman (8. August 2014)

Specialk schrieb:


> @kandyman
> Welchen Umwerfer fährst Du


6800, vorne jetzt 26/40, hinten 11-fach 11-32.

Wenn die Kette nicht oben und unten sondern links und rechts schleift sind vermutlich einfach die Umwerfer-Anschläge zu eng eingestellt. Auf dem großen Kettenblatt kannst du ja auch nach links trimmen vom STI aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. August 2014)

kandyman schrieb:


> 6800, vorne jetzt 26/40, hinten 11-fach 11-32.
> 
> Wenn die Kette nicht oben und unten sondern links und rechts schleift sind vermutlich einfach die Umwerfer-Anschläge zu eng eingestellt. Auf dem großen Kettenblatt kannst du ja auch nach links trimmen vom STI aus.




denke ich auch. hatte bei dem umwerfer auch etwas einstellprobleme, habe es aber letztzendlich gut hinbekommen, so das alle gänge ohne schleifen nutzbar sind.


----------



## spinner69 (22. August 2014)




----------



## Specialk (28. August 2014)

He-Man schrieb:


> Do-it-all-Rad, 8.9kg komplett. Lenkerband wird noch gegen fabrlich passenderes gewechselt.
> 
> Im 135mm Ausfallende ist übrigens eine 130mm-Nabe: kein Problem. Seitens Planet X auch freigegeben und als problemlos eingestuft.


Hallo @He-Man,

fährst Du die Kombination mit einer 9 fach Kette - wegen der Schräglage, wie lange hält dann so eine Kette und was ist das für eine Kurbel, reicht der Bashguard aus oder hast Du die Kette noch von der anderen Seite gesichert?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, bin gerade selber dabei vorne auf ein Blatt zu wechseln bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich auf 40 oder 42z nehmen sollte..


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. September 2014)

Portugiese schrieb:


>



Tolle Maschine! Was fährst du für eine Übersetzung, und welche Kurbel ist das? Kettenlinie? (Möchte auf 1x10 umrüsten und suche eine Kurbel ) Was mich etwas verwundert ist der Disc-Sockel an der Gabel, ist der bei Cotic immer "verdreht"?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2014)

fsa gossamer


----------



## Portugiese (4. September 2014)

Hi. 
Kurbel ist wie schon geschrieben ne FSA Gossamer Road. 130er Lochkreis. Kettenblatt von Absolute Black, 38 Zähne. Kassette ist von SRAM. 11-28. Mit der Kombi war sogar ne Runde am Walchensee drin, bei ganz steil wirds sportlich. Dann macht wohl eher ne 32er Kasette Sinn.
Die Gabel ist von ne Cotic Roadrat. War die einzige Disc Only Stahlgabel bei Cotic. War beim Rahmen dabei und fährt auch.
Bin mit dem 1x10 Antrieb sehr zufrieden. Bestes Bike was ich bisher besessen habe. Nächstes Jahr will ich lediglich die Gabel tauschen (Optik) und auf TRP Hylex umstellen.


----------



## .floe. (5. September 2014)

Aus dem "Pornicious Short Travel Thread". Ich finds genial schön.


----------



## Kittie (5. September 2014)

ich bekomme den Mund gar nicht mehr zu....super schönes Teil.


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2014)

Alle jahre wieder, schönes teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. September 2014)

@spinner69
wie bist Du in D an den Rahmen rangekommen ? - hibike konnte ihn mir nicht besorgen, weil es ihn hier nich gäbe...


----------



## spinner69 (7. September 2014)

Hab den Crocket ganz offiziell über meinen Stammladen bekommen. Der war/ist bei Trek gelistet, allerdings nur die Canti-Version.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. September 2014)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Hab den Crocket ganz offiziell über meinen Stammladen bekommen. Der war/ist bei Trek gelistet, allerdings nur die Canti-Version.



Stimmt, sehr merkwürdig das keine Disc angeboten wird. Aber ich muss schon sagen das mich die Trek-Webseite sehr anspricht, tolle Fotos dabei und stimmtig aufgebaut.


----------



## He-Man (8. September 2014)

@Specialk: Sorry für die späte Antwort: war im Urlaub. Kette ist 9fach, meistens fahre ich die einfachen SRAM-Ketten, damit komme ich so auf ca. 4-5tkm. Abwürfe sind kein Thema, ich habe nur den werkseitigen Bashguard vorn und bislang keine Abwürfe gehabt auf den üblichen Wald- und Wiesenwegen. Wenn´s richtig ruppig wird könnte das zwar passieren, aber solche extremen Wurzelteppiche fahre ich ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Simpel. (12. September 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem CruX, aktuell ist der Trainings Laufradsatz montiert für die Anreise nach Baden am Sonntag, Saisonstart!  Dann gibts hoffentlich noch weitere Bilder. 





Trainiert hab ich jetzt oft auf diesem Rundkurs bei uns im Wald, schöner Mix aus Trails, Schotterstrassen und Waldwegen.


----------



## Jan1980 (12. September 2014)

Das Rad ist ein Traum!!! Was kostet sowas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (13. September 2014)

Ist irgendwie nicht so meins.

Technisch sicherlich super.

Aber: die Skinwalls wollen mir an dem Rad nicht gefallen.
Die Ausgleichsbehälter an den SIS sind grauenhaft.
Das gebogene Oberrohr mag ich auch nicht.

Ist aber alles Geschmackssache.

Sattel finde ich wiederum super.
Sicherlich nicht der hübscheste, aber der muss einfach zum Hintern passen.
Ich fahre auch SQLab.


----------



## Simpel. (13. September 2014)

@Jan1980 ,
Danke
Such dir eins nach deinem Budget aus: http://www.velo-elsener.ch/uploads/media/2014_Specialized_Bike_Preisliste.pdf

@Syncros ,
Ja gibt bessere Farbkombinationen mit Skinwall (schwarzer Rahmen), als Trainingslaufräder gefallen sie mir aber gut. Die richtigen Laufräder haben schwarze Reifen. 
SQLab ist ein Muss für mich!


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2014)

Ein 29er im bild... nicht weitersagen


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2014)

Haste noch nen bild vom straggler solo?


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2014)

Ist vom kollegen und soweit ich weiss stange (usa).


----------



## Simpel. (14. September 2014)

Ein gutes Bild von meinem Crux in Action gabs nicht, doch ein kurzer Mitschnitt vom Elite Rennen kann ich bieten.


----------



## Regis (16. September 2014)

Straggler Solo. Frühling in Michigan. Hatte noch kein Velöhead Sticker...


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

Wie fährt sich denn der knard so?


----------



## Regis (17. September 2014)

Ist mein erster Xer, kann kein Vergleich machen. Aber bin ganz zufrieden.Viel langsamer als mit meinem MTB bin ich nicht (bergab), uphill macht es defintiv mehr Spass!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (21. September 2014)

Cantileverbremsen sehen einfach viel besser aus als Scheibenbremsen...


----------



## wunderkiste (22. September 2014)

...dann mach ich hier auch mal mit...
Ich habe schon länger überlegt mir neben dem MTB ein Rennrad zu kaufen, konnte mich aber nicht damit anfreunden nur auf der Straße zu fahren. 
So bin ich zum Crosser gekommen.


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2014)

Schönes rad, aber die lenkereinstellung würde ich nochmal überdenken


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. September 2014)

Seh ich auch so, du kannst den ruhig noch etwas nach oben drehen damit die Hoods sich besser greifen lassen.


----------



## wunderkiste (23. September 2014)

Das war das erste Bild nach dem Auspacken bzw. der Montage. Nach der ersten Probefahrt habe ich die Lenkereinstellung schnell korrigiert...


----------



## talybont (23. September 2014)




----------



## k.nickl (28. September 2014)

Mein Supercross, vor der ersten Ausfahrt der Saison - ein Monat vor dem ersten Rennen.


----------



## Teguerite (28. September 2014)

Letzte Woche mal als Rennrad in den Alpen missbraucht:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uddvwicjaamhelgh


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2014)

Was für eine Kulisse, sehr schick steht es da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (28. September 2014)

Sommerbereifung. Der Spacerturm verschwindet noch.


----------



## Daniel110 (28. September 2014)

Sehr schön!

Den kenn ich ;-) Hab lange gehadert, mich aber dann doch gegen das Flanders-Design entschieden...

Meiner im Straßentrim:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2014)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Den kenn ich ;-) Hab lange gehadert, mich aber dann doch gegen das Flanders-Design entschieden...



Schade, weil das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Schrommski (29. September 2014)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal hier posten.


----------



## ice_bear (29. September 2014)

ist echt super geworden


----------



## .floe. (29. September 2014)

Find ich auch, sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2014)

Das kabel für den boardcomputer geht auch schöner...
Sonst top.


----------



## bobons (29. September 2014)

Kann jemand sagen, wie das XLS im Vergleich zu einem Rennrad ist? Das Flanders-Design macht mich echt an...


----------



## MalteetlaM (29. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, wie das XLS im Vergleich zu einem Rennrad ist? Das Flanders-Design macht mich echt an...


Das XLS ist zumindest im Flanders Design schwarz-rot-gelber als die meisten Rennräder.

Vll etwas ernster: Ein Rennrad fährt sich grundsätzlich anders als ein Crossrad. Mit Laufrädern, die einen höheren Druck aushalten, ist der unterschied relativ gering.
Vor dem Planet X hatte ich ein Focus Mares. Der Unterschied Focus-Rennrad und Planet X-Rennrad dürfte ähnlich sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2014)

Syncros schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich auch mal hier posten.



Das Tachokabel ist echt übel! 

Wenn dir die Optik schon wichtig ist (entnehme ich mal der durchgängig blauen Linie bei deinem Aufbau), dann muss mMn auch die Reifenausrichtung stimmen. 
Kleinkariert, aber so is' es...  

Sonst nett! 


EDIT sagt: Die blauen Ventilkappen sind auch....ähm.....  ....like Tachokabel!
Und die Kappen lenken die Aufmerksamkeit verstärkt auf die Rad-/Reifenkombi ;  Stichwort AUSRICHTUNG!


----------



## Schrommski (30. September 2014)

Danke erst mal für das Feedback.

Die Reifen kommen eh nochmal runter, da noch Latexschläuche verbaut werden.
Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich die rote Schrift noch entfernen/schwärzen.
Die Ventilkappen bleiben, stehe ich voll drauf. Die Plastedinger gehen immer so schnell kaputt und sehen mistig aus.

Hat jemand eine Anregung, wie man das mit dem Kabel besser lösen kann?
Gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Funktacho ist erst mal keine Alternative für mich.

Das Lenkerband lässt sich auch noch deutlich besser wickeln, aber das fällt jetzt nicht so stark auf, da es schwarz ist. War halt mein erstes Mal.

Blaue Kettenblattschrauben hätte ich noch schick gefunden, aber Alu kommt mir an der Stelle nicht ans Rad.

Die orangen Akzente am Sattel werde ich wohl auch noch entfernen bzw. überdecken.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. September 2014)

Ich würde das kabel an der Innenseite der Gabel lang führen und mit blauen Kabelbindern fixieren


----------



## Schrommski (30. September 2014)

Das wir nicht funktionieren, weil die Kabelbinder nicht halten werden, denn die Gabel verjüngt sich nach unten hin.
Außerdem würde das mMn noch schlimmer aussehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2014)

Wie man das Kabel besser verlegen soll, würde mich auch mal interessieren, da auch ich kabellosen Tachos nichts abgewinnen kann.



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich würde das kabel an der Innenseite der Gabel lang führen und mit blauen Kabelbindern fixieren



Aha. Und wohin dann mit dem "überstehenden" Rest?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2014)

Oben um die Tachohalterung wickeln 
Der Kabelbindermethode kann ich aber auch nichts abgewinnen. 

Reifen ausrichten, ggf. Reifenlogos entfernen und fahren! Klasse Rad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2014)

Syncros schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für das Feedback.
> 
> Die Reifen kommen eh nochmal runter, da noch Latexschläuche verbaut werden.
> Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich die rote Schrift noch entfernen/schwärzen.
> ...



Ventilkäppchen kpl. weg!
Und bitte keine blauen KB-Schrauben.  
Sonst wirkt es ruckzuck wie'n ausgebüchster Kirmeswagon.  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. September 2014)

Das Kabel würde ich unter schwarzem Isolierband innen am Gabelbein entlang führen, es an den Nokons dann in gewissen Abständen mit Tesafilm anheften und den überschüssigen Rest wie @Crimson oben um die Halterung wickeln.


----------



## Schrommski (30. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 1. Ventilkäppchen kpl. weg!
> 2. Und bitte keine blauen KB-Schrauben.
> Sonst wirkt es ruckzuck wie'n ausgebüchster Kirmeswagon.
> 
> VG



1. NEIN!!! Bleibt so! Mir gefällt es. Ist Geschmackssache! Ich verstehe gar nicht, wo euer Problem da liegt. Ist doch ein nettes Detail/Farbtupferl.

2. Kommt nicht ran, weil zu instabil - und zwar nur deswegen! Ebenfalls Geschmackssache!

Aber Danke für deine Meinung.

@FlowinFlo
Das wäre eine Idee. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen umzusetzen. Danke!


----------



## talybont (30. September 2014)

Tachokabel wird innen an der Gabel mit Tape befestigt und dann in Spiralen an der Bremsleitung nach oben geführt.


----------



## FoxCrow (30. September 2014)

Ich fragte mich schon, was das für ein Kabel ist 
Isolierband wollte ich auch grade vorschlagen. Habe grade an einem Rad das Nabendynamokabel so befestigt und das sieht sehr clean aus. Ich hab das allerdings an zwei Stellen rund ums Gabelrohr geklebt, ich weiß nicht, ob das längs übers Kabel geklebt hält, ich kenne nur das 0815-schmale Isolierband, da habe ich Zweifel.
Kann man das Kabel nicht kürzen? Wäre mir an so einem schönen Rad den Aufwand wert.
(Ich habe ein Garmin.....)


----------



## spinner69 (1. Oktober 2014)

Syncros schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache! Ich verstehe gar nicht, wo euer Problem da liegt. Ist doch ein nettes Detail/Farbtupferl.



Das nennt man Modediktat 

Es muss Dir gefallen. Nur das zählt.


----------



## Schrommski (1. Oktober 2014)

@spinner69  Danke!

Das mit dem Kabel stimmt aber durchaus, und ist auch mir - wie schon gesagt - ein Dorn im Auge.
Da werde ich nochmal ran.

Ansonsten nochmal danke für die Blumen und die Tipps.


----------



## Hobb (1. Oktober 2014)

moin,

"Kann man das Kabel nicht kürzen?"

Na klar kann man. Gabelschäfte aber auch. Macht bloß keiner mehr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> "Kann man das Kabel nicht kürzen?"
> 
> Na klar kann man. Gabelschäfte aber auch. Macht bloß keiner mehr.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> "Kann man das Kabel nicht kürzen?"
> 
> Na klar kann man. Gabelschäfte aber auch. Macht bloß keiner mehr.



Kabel oder Gabelschäfte kürzen, richtiges Zitieren in Foren - alles aussterbende Kulturtechniken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (1. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, dann muss ich nur noch "Kabel kürzen" lernen.

Gabelschaft ist gekürzt. Zitieren kann ich auch.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Kaffenback über die Großbaustelle B10.







Im Hintergrund der Teufelstisch.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mit dem Kaffenback über die Großbaustelle B10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein sieht ähnlich aus, muss auch demnächst mal Fotos machen.
Warum hast du die Bremshebel so weit unten am Midge? Ich hab meine so weit oben wie geht, und der Rest wurde dann mit dem Lenker korrigiert. Finde man fährt entspannter wenn man einen satten Halt und einen leicht gebeugten Rücken hat.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Oktober 2014)

Da haben mich viele schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ich fahr halt unheimlich gern Unterlenkerposition und fühle mich dort so auch am sichersten.


----------



## talybont (1. Oktober 2014)

Zwischenschritt: es kommen noch Syntace CDR 7075 und weisses Fizik Lenkerband.






Aktuell 8230 g


----------



## MalteetlaM (1. Oktober 2014)

Das Focus gefällt mir unglaublich gut. Wekche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (2. Oktober 2014)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Das Focus gefällt mir unglaublich gut. Wekche Rahmengröße hast du?


56 cm, ist ab 2015 Grösse M, vorher L.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2014)

Die straßenreifen haben winterpause...


----------



## Nordpol (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## talybont (3. Oktober 2014)

Fettich!


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2014)

Pedale sind noch die ritchey?


----------



## talybont (3. Oktober 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Pedale sind noch die ritchey?


ja, scheinbar werden die im Laufe der Zeit besser


----------



## mete (4. Oktober 2014)

Die etwas dünne Stütze wird noch einer 31,6mm Rewel weichen, sonst fertig:


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2014)

das ist ganz schön unbunt für ein mete-fahrrad 














(sieht aber trotzdem gut aus  )


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2014)

hat was....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Die etwas dünne Stütze wird noch einer 31,6mm Rewel weichen, sonst fertig:




Er lebt noch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das ist ganz schön unbunt für ein mete-fahrrad



So richtig bunt war doch eigentlich nur das grüne CX-Rad mit pinker Gabel.


----------



## Kittie (5. Oktober 2014)

schön im Wald mit dem Kite


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Oktober 2014)

Hammer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2014)

BÄÄÄM !!  

Nur die Pedalkörbchen mag ich nicht dolle.


----------



## Kittie (5. Oktober 2014)

wirklich neu sind nur LRS und Reifen, aber für das Bild bin ich 50km gefahren


----------



## ice_bear (5. Oktober 2014)

das singular ist der Hammer


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2014)

Geiles cx wochenende in der pfalz


----------



## shibby68 (5. Oktober 2014)

Kite... Leider geil


----------



## goofyfooter (9. Oktober 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


>



Holla die Waldfee, das ist aber ein sexy Wildwechsel im Maisfeld! 

Hab mich fuer dieselben Bremsen und Hebel entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (12. Oktober 2014)

heute mit dem Crosser






Wer kennt den Blick? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2014)

Abbau:





Und Wiederneuaufbau:





Fehlen nur noch ein paar Brems- und Schaltzüge, dann kann die Jungfernfahrt am Wochenende losgehen!


----------



## .floe. (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich freu mich auch so aufs Wochenende! Die Kiste ist endlich fertig und darf in dem Setup dann das erste mal mit auf Tour


----------



## shibby68 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hammerteil 
Wenn du den Kaffeback loswerden willst sag mal bescheid per PN


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2014)

Da war schon einer früher....sorry.


----------



## shibby68 (15. Oktober 2014)

Das On One sieht klasse aus.
Das Lenkerband und Rahmenfarbe sind ne richtig gute Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja....lecker! Ich glaube, der Lenker könnte auch bei mir passen


----------



## Rommos (15. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Abbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krasses Teil  

Edit: das mit den "Raw steel finish" liest sich interessant, soll gegen Korrosion geschützt sein - bleibt spannend...


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2014)

Das "RawSteelFinish" ist aber auch nur ne Lackierung, die raw steel ähnlich aussieht.

Sodele. Männerreifen sind drauf (darf ich das hier noch posten oder muss ich rüber in 29er steel is real?),
Bremsleitungen verlegt. Morgen kommt die Schaltung und Lenkerband dran.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. Oktober 2014)

Huiuiui, feiner Gerät! 
Schade das dein Kaffenback schon weg ist...


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2014)

komm, hol das lasso raus ... 


sind die reifen auf dem h+son archetype lrs tubeless montiert?


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2014)

Das lasso ist die ungekürzte Schaltaussenhülle. Da ist noch nicht mal ein Zug drin.
Reifen sind nicht tubeless montiert. Der LRS ist übrigens Mavic TN 719 auf Hope Pro 2 Evo.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2014)

ich meine den lrs vom schicken titanen da oben.
habe die felgen nämlich auch ....


----------



## .floe. (15. Oktober 2014)

Nix Titan, das ist Stahl  Die Reifen werden mit Schlauch gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2014)

hast du tubeless mal ausrobiert? sehe da wenig chancen, da der reifen sofort wieder in die mitte rutscht. hilf wohl nr ein rim-strip.


----------



## .floe. (15. Oktober 2014)

Nee, damit hab ich mich noch garnicht beschäftigt, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. Oktober 2014)

@Optimizer ein traumhafter hobel. 
richtig gut. bin auf weitere bilder in freier wildbahn, gerne inkl. erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## Diman (16. Oktober 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch so aufs Wochenende! Die Kiste ist endlich fertig und darf in dem Setup dann das erste mal mit auf Tour


Sind das Conti King Speed? Wie gut rollen die auf dem Asphalt? Ich hab die Schnauze von meinen Marathon Supreme voll und überlege King Speed für Stadtrad zu nehmen.


----------



## .floe. (16. Oktober 2014)

Das sind Conti Cyclocross Speed. Ich kann leider keinen Vergleich ziehen, da ich bisher nur mit dem MTB unterwegs war. Finde aber, dass die auf Asphalt sehr gut rollen. Die haben auf der Lauffläche ein sehr feines Profil, seitlich dann ausgeprägtere Stollen. Die ersten Kilometer auf Straße, sandigem Radweg-Asphalt und festen Waldwegen waren zufriedenstellend. Für die 15€ pro Reifen auf jeden Fall  hoch!

Edit: Mittlerweile bisschen teurer...

http://www.bike24.de/p110216.html


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> @Optimizer ein traumhafter hobel.
> richtig gut. bin auf weitere bilder in freier wildbahn, gerne inkl. erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


 
Geht statt Bilder auch ein Video? Bin auch gespannt, wie es sich im Vergleich zum Kaffenback so fährt. So vom Draufsetzen fühlt es sich sehr ähnlich an. Mal schauen, wie sich die breiteren Reifen bezüglich Vortrieb bemerkbar machen.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Oktober 2014)

@Optimizer ... ja zur not auch ein video


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. Oktober 2014)

@Optimizer: Du hast guten Geschmack bewiesen. Das Teil sieht wirklich klasse aus. Van Dessel ist bei der Farbkombi jetzt auch etwas konservativer als beim Vorgängermodell






Leider hat mein Rahmen nur 2 Ausfahrten gehalten, aber da haben sie ja nachgebessert und ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück.

Ampel


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Morgen dürfte das WTF komplett fertig werden. Leider muss ich das Tretlager nochmal demontieren, da ich den Spacer auf der falschen Seite montiert habe und nun die Antriebsseite gaaaanz leicht die Kettenstrebe berührt.


----------



## Diman (16. Oktober 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Das sind Conti Cyclocross Speed. Ich kann leider keinen Vergleich ziehen, da ich bisher nur mit dem MTB unterwegs war. Finde aber, dass die auf Asphalt sehr gut rollen. Die haben auf der Lauffläche ein sehr feines Profil, seitlich dann ausgeprägtere Stollen. Die ersten Kilometer auf Straße, sandigem Radweg-Asphalt und festen Waldwegen waren zufriedenstellend. Für die 15€ pro Reifen auf jeden Fall  hoch!
> 
> Edit: Mittlerweile bisschen teurer...
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p110216.html


Ok, dank dir. Ich denk ich probiere die mal.


----------



## norman68 (17. Oktober 2014)

in,

so Spielzeug ist fertig, Bin echt mal gespannt wie es sich so fahren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2014)

Viel spaß beim spielen.


----------



## norman68 (17. Oktober 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim spielen.




Danke hat Spaß gemacht 2,5 Stunden bei zeitweise Regen und schön viel Schlamm  Geht gut vorwärts das Bike kein Vergleich zum Mares welches ich zuvor fuhr.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> @Optimizer: Du hast guten Geschmack bewiesen. Das Teil sieht wirklich klasse aus. Van Dessel ist bei der Farbkombi jetzt auch etwas konservativer als beim Vorgängermodell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hui, mit Alfine. Ich empfand die Nabenschaltung am Crosser als zu schwer und hecklastig. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen? Morgen gibts Fotos von meinem Kaffenback (leider jetzt zerkratzt nach dem fiesen Sturz).


----------



## dinosaur (17. Oktober 2014)

Flaschenhalter und Trittfrequenz noch vom Sommerbetrieb; kommt dann noch weg.
Laufradsatz fürs Crossen: NoTubes Iron Cross mit Racing Ralph und Milch: top!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Oktober 2014)

Und eine Dinohupe.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Oktober 2014)

Feine Dinge werfen ihren Schatten voraus:




Gestern abend fertig geworden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag mal.... interessant....ja, doch.


----------



## k.nickl (18. Oktober 2014)

Rechtzeitig bevor die Rennsaison beginnt: neue Laufräder und das Gewicht auf "tragbare" 7.4kg +/- Messungenauigkeit reduziert. 
Me gusta


----------



## norman68 (18. Oktober 2014)

So hab nun auch mal bessere Bilder gemacht


----------



## bobons (19. Oktober 2014)

@norman68: Was für ein Rahmen ist das? HongFu FM...? Danke!


----------



## norman68 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja FM058 mit ISP


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> @Optimizer ein traumhafter hobel.
> richtig gut. bin auf weitere bilder in freier wildbahn, gerne inkl. erfahrungsbericht gespannt.



Heut den ersten richtigen Testdrive im Gelände gemacht:












Ich kann jetzt hier als Erfahrungsbericht nur kurz auf die Unterschiede zum Kaffenback eingehen:
Also draufsetzen und ich fühle mich angenehm gewohnt wie fast auf dem Kaffenback, was Körperstreckung, Armhaltung, etc. betrifft. Hab ja extra viel Geodaten verglichen, um eine ähnlich Geometrie zu erhalten. Auf dem Trail fühlt es sich dann allerdings schon ganz anders an. Alles fluppt besser wie auf dem Kaff, was aber wohl eher an den großvolumigeren Reifen (29"x2,1") liegt. Die Abfahrt auf Treppen und über Absätze scheint "runder" zu sein, was auch am größeren Umfang der Räder liegen kann.
Im Großen und Ganzen macht das WTF unheimlich Spass. Nächste Woche muss halt mal eine Straßenexpedition durchgeführt werden, aber heute auf Schotterpisten und sandigen Forstautobahnen war der Vortrieb genauso ähnlich wie auf dem Kaffenback. Achja, hab ja an der Kurbel noch den kleinen Kranz von 36 auf 33 getauscht. Macht sich mit der gleichgebliebenen Kassette (12-28) unheimlich gut auf steileren Trails bergauf.
Wollt ihr was Negatives wissen? Beim Hinterradversetzen bzw. in ganz engen Serpentinen kommt es je nach Pedalstellung mal vor, dass es zum "toe overlap" kommt. Aber das ist in der Variabilität meiner Strecken zu vernachlässigen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## opi13 (19. Oktober 2014)

das erste Bild  , hat was


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt auch in bewegt:


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2014)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir. Nur das Rad nicht (mir gefällt dir Rahmenform nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (23. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefällts. Mal was anderes


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Oktober 2014)

ready to race - vorübergehend geschaltet


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Oktober 2014)

Start und zugleich wohl auch wieder Ende des crosser Aufbaus.
Werde es wahrscheinlich wieder abgeben.
Falls wer noch was für die Saison sucht


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Start und zugleich wohl auch wieder Ende des crosser Aufbaus.
> Werde es wahrscheinlich wieder abgeben.
> Falls wer noch was für die Saison sucht



Schick, schön schlicht. Warum verkauf?


----------



## moe 11 (23. Oktober 2014)

Rahmenhöhe? Preis für Rahmen und Gabel? Freund is auf der suche nach was anständigem


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2014)

Leider oberschlechte Handyquali. Am We gibts besseres.  Heute gings für eine schneller Feierabendrunde in den Matsch. War nötig.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Oktober 2014)

Verkauf weil zu viele Fahrräder.
Rahmenhöhe ist 58.
Preis richtet sich danach welche Teile dabei sein sollen, oder nur Rahmen, oder oder oder.
Am besten den Rest per pn


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2014)

Ist das nicht schon dein 2. oder 3. CAADX?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt nochmal mit ordentlichem Aufnahmegerät und in Groß...

Kaffenback 1 mit 1x10 und NarrowWide (38x11-34). Geht gut vorwärts, bergauf muss man sich ein wenig quälen, aber Sport soll schließlich kein Museumsbesuch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (25. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> So jetzt nochmal mit ordentlichem Aufnahmegerät und in Groß...
> 
> Kaffenback 1 mit 1x10 und NarrowWide (38x11-34). Geht gut vorwärts, bergauf muss man sich ein wenig quälen, aber Sport soll schließlich kein Museumsbesuch sein.



Bis auf die weissen Kabelbinder mega schön ;-)

Happy trails


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2014)

Irgendeinen Tod stirbt man immer. 
Man sieht übrigens beim letzten Bild an der Felge eine weiße Stelle. Das ist eine fette Beule in der Felge die ich rausgebogen und innen glattgeschliffen habe. An der Stelle ist die Speichenspannung absolut daneben, dafür auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ordentlich straff. Das Rad wurde von mir neu zentriert und läuft ohne ersichtlichen Schlag. Hat jemand Erfahrungen wielange sowas hält? Bisher hat es alles ausgehalten was der Bodenbelag hergegeben hat.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du die Nudel auf 10 Uhr?  
Wieso hast du die Speiche nicht gespannt? Sorge, dass die Felge das nicht aushält?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2014)

Jap, genau die. Wurde gespannt, lockert sich aber immerwieder.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2014)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Bis auf die weissen Kabelbinder mega schön ;-)
> 
> Happy trails


Bis auf die mtb kurbel sehr gur.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2014)

Sehe jetzt keine Vorteile ggü. einer CX-Kurbel außer etwas mehr Q-Faktor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ein Gliederpaar könnte noch raus...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Gliederpaar könnte noch raus...



Nein! Das hab ich das letzte Mal gemacht, gemerkt das das Schaltwerk dann zu parallel verläuft und Probleme hat vom größten ins nächste Ritzel zu schalten. Dananch wieder das Glied drangenietet und mich hats nach 30km im Wiegetritt am Berg auf die Schnauze gepackt weil dieses Nietgedöns aufgegangen ist. Jetzt fahr ich zwei Kettenschlösser. 10fach-Kette niete ich nie wieder - viel zu filigraner Mist, am SSP hat mich 3/32 bzw 1/8 nicht im Stich gelassen, aber bei 11/128 ist das Kettenschloss der beste Freund.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Jap, genau die. Wurde gespannt, lockert sich aber immerwieder.



Und die Speiche hat die richtige Länge, sodass der Nippel nicht vorzeitig anstößt oder so?
Dann würde ich es mit einem Tropfen Schraubensicherung probieren.


----------



## Kittie (25. Oktober 2014)

oder schnell mal was hartes übers Gewinde ziehen ... mehr Reibung... hilft nicht nur im Bett


----------



## zett78 (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## k.nickl (31. Oktober 2014)

Da mag jemand aber Cannondale  Alle top!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die CX-Experten. Ich seh in den Videos von Rennen immer sehr wenig Fahrer schalten, wird das überbewertet oder fällt es nur nicht auf? Im Bezug auf Kompaktkurbeln.


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Oktober 2014)

die Beschriftung der Räder ist bei Cannondale genau so dezent wie bei den anderen Grossen. Die roten Hudz halte ich persönlich für unpassend und radial am Vorderrad gefällt mir auch nicht - sonst hübsch und sicher ein technisch guter Cyclocrosser


----------



## svenso (31. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die CX-Experten. Ich seh in den Videos von Rennen immer sehr wenig Fahrer schalten, wird das überbewertet oder fällt es nur nicht auf? Im Bezug auf Kompaktkurbeln.



Aus meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen und den Gesprächen mit anderen Crossern: Nein, das schalten ist schon wichtig und man schaltet schon sehr häufig um die ideale Übersetzung zu haben (also definitiv mehr als auf der Straße). Gibt natürlich auch Fahrer die das mit unterschiedlichen Trittfrequenzen machen. Ich schalte schon relativ viel durch. Ist wohl auch ein Grund warum viele der Profis von den elektrischen Schaltungen angetan sind, weil die Schwaltvorgänge noch schneller sind...


----------



## k.nickl (31. Oktober 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch ein Grund warum viele der Profis von den elektrischen Schaltungen angetan sind, weil die Schwaltvorgänge noch schneller sind...


 ... Und der Stellmotor noch arbeitet wenn die mechanische schon zugeschlammt streikt. Somit sind 1x9,10,11 Fach nicht unbeliebt da es einfach weniger Schaltteile gibt die versagen können. Alles hat seine vor und Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (1. November 2014)

Das stimmt wohl! Es gibt sicherlich auch Kurse wo der Profi mit dem SSP CX gut zurecht kommen würde, nur ist das eben vom Sponsor und Hersteller vielleicht nicht so gern gesehen, weil dann kann man ja den Kunden / Zuschauern nichts tolles zeigen


----------



## Mr.Ippes (1. November 2014)

Hallo Flo und alle Crossfahrer


 

 

 

     hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen gebrauchten Crosser fahr ihn jetzt knapp 2 Monate  und bin begeistert klar meine MTB's fahr ich noch lieber aber nach der langen Saison eine sehr willkommene Abwechselung .Ach ja Flo ,mit den Carbonlaufräderen fährt es sich noch direkter nur sie machen ganz schön Geräusche beim bremsen habe die Bremsschuhe  heute nach der Tour erstmal etwas schräger gestellt morgen mal sehen ob es besser geworden ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2014)

Ui, der Lrs passt wirklich super ins Scott! 
Die Reifendecals lehnen sich farblich auch ganz gut an Stütze und Vorbau an.


----------



## svenso (1. November 2014)

Das Scott ist wirklich lecker!


----------



## Ianus (2. November 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. November 2014)

Heute ebenfalls das schöne Wetter genutzt und 90km abgespult.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (3. November 2014)




----------



## zellschriev (3. November 2014)




----------



## elmar schrauth (5. November 2014)

Retro, weiter geh ich nicht mehr zurück
Danach kommen schon Oldtimer.
Oldtimer hatte ich vom 7 bis zum 27. Lebensjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (5. November 2014)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2014)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Retro, weiter geh ich nicht mehr zurück
> Danach kommen schon Oldtimer.
> Oldtimer hatte ich vom 7 bis zum 27. Lebensjahr.


Hat da jemand am Lenker gesägt???


----------



## doubleonline (5. November 2014)

mein CX


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2014)

Gabelschaft noch schwärzen...


----------



## doubleonline (5. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gabelschaft noch schwärzen...



gute Idee


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat da jemand am Lenker gesägt???


Ja, ich.
Damals fuhr ich noch Rennen, schaute auf jedes Gramm.
Sparte knapp über 80 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (6. November 2014)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> Damals fuhr ich noch Rennen, schaute auf jedes Gramm.
> Sparte knapp über 80 Gramm.


Das haben die Rennkommisäre erlaubt?


----------



## elmar schrauth (7. November 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Das haben die Rennkommisäre erlaubt?


ja


----------



## arne_91 (9. November 2014)

Hier mal meiner heute morgen nach einer Runde durch die nebligen Wälder rund um Marburg:


----------



## elmar schrauth (10. November 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Das haben die Rennkommisäre erlaubt?


Ja


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. November 2014)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Ja



Hast du ein Abo auf die Frage geschaltet?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. November 2014)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> Damals fuhr ich noch Rennen, schaute auf jedes Gramm.
> Sparte knapp über 80 Gramm.



Für 80Gramm solch eine Komfort-Verstümmelung? Irgendwo hört der "Leichtbau"-Wahnsinn auch mal auf. Merkt man das überhaupt auf der Strecke?


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. November 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Für 80Gramm solch eine Komfort-Verstümmelung? Irgendwo hört der "Leichtbau"-Wahnsinn auch mal auf. Merkt man das überhaupt auf der Strecke?



Über Sinn und Unsinn von Leichtbau diskutiert ein Leichtbauer nicht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. November 2014)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn von Leichtbau diskutiert ein Leichtbauer nicht.



Ja, jeder hat seinen Fetisch, schon klar. Aber sich die Unterlenkerposition zu beschneiden sieht eher nach Unfall als Sinn aus.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. November 2014)

Eure Kritik in allen Ehren und style ist eh immer Geschmacksache, aber Elmar wird wohl wissen was er tun kann wie kaum ein anderer hier im thread


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. November 2014)

Das ist wohl wahr. Wenn ich mir das im Detail ansehe stellt sich mir die Frage ob Elmar den "Unterlenker" nur mit dem Daumen berührt bzw. sich festhält und dann mit den restlichen Fingern bremst wenn es hart zur Sache geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (12. November 2014)

Ich greife nie unten, am CX.
Bin damit jahrelang Rennen gefahren.
Alles über 7 Kilo ist ein Panzer, so dachte ich damals..............


----------



## moe 11 (12. November 2014)

Genug gequatscht über Abgesägte Lenker soll jeder so handhaben wie er will.

Hier mal meine Neuanschaffung, ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2014)

sehr schön. viel spaß damit!


----------



## moe 11 (12. November 2014)

Danke. Des Ding macht echt Laune


----------



## talybont (13. November 2014)

moe 11 schrieb:


> Genug gequatscht über Abgesägte Lenker soll jeder so handhaben wie er will.
> 
> Hier mal meine Neuanschaffung, ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.



Kann ich auch


----------



## zaunköniger (13. November 2014)

Crossrahmen mit Flaschenhalter sind eher unüblich oder ??


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2014)

Nja Ösen sind meistens dran und im Training nicht schlecht. 
Aber im Rennen hat man ohnehin keine Flasche und das Rad lässt sich (besser) schultern. Gibt aber auch Rahmen komplett ohne Ösen.


----------



## moe 11 (13. November 2014)

Ich hab den Flaschenhalter nur drann weil ich das Rad erstmal nur zum Touren fahren nutze. Auf nen richtigen Cross Wettbewerb hätt ich aber schon mal bock, da wird der Flaschenhalter dann natürlich entfernt.


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. November 2014)

Ich habe immer ein Flaschenhalter am Rad. Auf Touren ist er praktisch und bei Rennen stört er nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. November 2014)

Ich hab sogar bei Rennen ein halbvolle Flasche dabei...jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Quen (14. November 2014)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Ianus (14. November 2014)

Nanu.... Du auf'm Crosser? Und, wie fährt sich der Blitz?


----------



## Quen (14. November 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nanu.... Du auf'm Crosser? Und, wie fährt sich der Blitz?


Ja, hatte schon mal einen Crosser vor ein paar Jahren. 

Bisher nichts zu beanstanden - SRAM und Disc funktionieren. Über kurz oder lang darf mir Felix aber einen leichten LRS bauen (bisher mein einziger Kritikpunkt).


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## k.nickl (14. November 2014)

Meiner hat nicht mal Ösen, aber im Rennen ist nach 60min eh alles vorbei und ich kann im Sauerstoffzelt etwas trinken.
Im Training ist eine kleine Flasche im Trikot.


----------



## stahlinist (14. November 2014)

Ihr braucht noch Trinkflaschen...tz...
Yogamatte und Asthma-Spray, Leute!
So wie von Quen vorgemacht

Tante Edith gefallen die Reifen sehr! Wenn sie doch bloß nicht von Schwalbe wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaunköniger (14. November 2014)

Ja Yogamatte in Rahmenfarbe besser als in Lenkerband Farbe 

Für was ist die


----------



## mete (14. November 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Im Training ist eine kleine Flasche im Trikot.



Höre ich immer wieder, ändert aber leider nix daran, dass die Flasche bei mir im Gelände keine 5 Minuten dort bleibt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Also wenn schon Getränk am Körper, dann in einem schmalen Trinkrucksäckchen....da passt dann auch noch die Windjacke rein. Den spürt man nicht und eiert nicht so rum wie loser Kram.


----------



## talybont (14. November 2014)

Mir ist noch keine Tasche aus dem Trikot geflogen - dürft halt nicht das vom grossen Bruder nehmen!


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2014)

... un Du nicht die von bernd ;-)

Plastikflasche hält bei mir im trikot sofern ich nicht viel auf und ab springe...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2014)

talybont  schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist noch keine Tasche aus dem Trikot geflogen - dürft halt nicht das vom grossen Bruder nehmen!


Meine Trikots haben auch noch all ihre Taschen  Trinkflasche im Trikot geht doch subber!

Mein Radl kann man erahnen - die Naben für einen LRS mit 38er Chinacarbonfelgen liegen schon hier


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. November 2014)

Die Räder sollen wohl nicht dreckig werden weil du es trägst?


----------



## talybont (15. November 2014)

oh je, immer diese Rechtschreibvorlagedingens


----------



## tofino73 (15. November 2014)

Restekiste, Kieswegvelo, Neudeutsch GravelRoadRacer

Die Farbe sieht in natura mega aus, bin nicht so der supperdupper Fotograf.
Es ist "viper green" Original VW Scirocco





Happy trails


----------



## elmar schrauth (17. November 2014)

zaunköniger schrieb:


> Crossrahmen mit Flaschenhalter sind eher unüblich oder ??


Mittlerweile eher üblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. November 2014)

Videos erlaubt? Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt des CX-Rennen am letzten Wochenende.


----------



## svenso (22. November 2014)

Schönes Video! Macht Lust auf mehr - wo war das Rennen? Bei uns hier in der Gegend gibt es einfach keine CX Rennen, sehr schade denn genug Orte dafür würde es schon geben...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. November 2014)

Dornburg an der Saale. Ist in der Nähe auch das einzigste.


----------



## BENDERR (22. November 2014)

sehr cooles video


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2014)

Schwarze kurbel liegt schon hier...


----------



## b.olaf (23. November 2014)

Ein Crosser stand schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste....
Wie der Zufall es will habe ich im Süden Deutschlands ein im Keller vor sich hinstaubendes 2009er Kona Major Jake gefunden. Der Verkäufer wollte nicht versenden und da passte es perfekt, dass ich beruflich morgen in die Schweiz muss. 

Gestern abgeholt und heute erste Ausfahrt am Genfer See


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

Der grenznahe Wasgenwald ist doch immer wieder für einen Ausritt extraordinaire gut. Im entfernten Ludwigswinkel starte ich meine Tour. Es geht rüber nach Petersbächel, am ehemaligen Depot, der Area One vorbei. Spekulationen gab es viele, aber vermutlich lagen hier direkt vor meiner Haustür zu meiner Kindeszeit noch Atomsprengköpfe. Ich lasse das alles jedoch rechts liegen und widme mich dem "Großen Felsen" von Petersbächel, der schon seit langem auf meiner Liste stand:




Es geht über den Felsgrat weiter. Ein Betonsträsschen begleitet mich ein paar Meter bis ein Anstieg hoch zum Florenberger Hals droht, der sich fast wie ein Iptestaler Drecksanstieg anfühlt. Glücklicherweise ist er nicht zu lang, so daß oben angekommen genug Luft bleibt, um mit dem Horizont zu spielen.




Der Forst ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder fleißig am Flurbereinigen und setzt dazu, schweres Geschütz, also seine Forstmaschinen ein:




Auf dem neuen Premiumgeländeradweg "Deutsch-Französischer Burgenweg" heißt es erstmals "Schultern". Gut 50hm geht es zu Fuß über rutschiges Geläub immer schön den Berg hoch. Kurz vor dem Gipfel ein Unterschlupf.




Dahinter geht es jetzt zielstrebend Richtung Grenze zu. Meine Tacho zeigt einen 17er Schnitt in Bewegung an. So muss es sein. Wir stürmen das Franzmannland!!! Und da ist er dann auch schon: Strategisch günstig liegt der Bayrische Windstein, 366m ü.NN




Ein idyllisches Plätzchen in herbstlicher Kulisse aus Sandstein lädt zum Verweilen ein.





Eine (nicht fahrbare) Leiter führt auf den Ausgugg-Posten, von dem man seine Blicke ins "feindliche" Territorium schweifen lassen kann.
Hier oben ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze. Ich liebe diese Krüppelkiefer, die sich an den Fels klammert, hier oben in luftger Höhe Wind, Regen und Schnee widersteht. Dahinter der Steinberg. Eine gänzlich unbekannte, mittelalterliche Burgstelle, die sich geheimnisvoll aus dem Wäldermeer erhebt:




Und auch meine letzte Zwischenstation kann ich von hier schon erblicken: Die Burgruine Lützelhardt. Also schwinge ich mich wieder auf meinen Geländebock und nehme die folgende Serpentinenabfahrt in Angriff, welche mich ständig zwischen Deutschland und Franzmannland pendeln lässt. Immer wenn ich auf französischem Boden angekommen bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier die Flora und Fauna irgendwie anders ist. Leicht sandige Pisten lassen mich grübel, ob hier ein 4"-Reifen besser vorwärts käme als mein jetzt doch schmaler Semislick.... Einen steinigen Pfad, kerzengrade gezogen, ohne Rücksicht auf den Geländelauf geht es hoch auf den Burgberg.
Oben angekommen, gibts erstmal einen kurzen Verschnaufer vor dieser grandiosen Kulisse:




Ich erklimme den höchsten Punkt über zahlreiche Treppen und Leitern und befinde mich zuletzt ganz oben auf dem Rest des palasartigen Bergfriedes. Der Wind pfeift mir mittlerweile schon wieder ein wenig um die Ohren. Von Westen ziehen bereits Wolken und leichter Nebel auf. Doch in der Sonne ist es so warm, dass die Waden frische Luft schnappen dürfen:




Der Rückweg gestaltet sich zwar ein wenig unspektakulärer, aber rundet diese kleine Grenzgängerei perfekt ab. Über die Route domainiale geht es im Rennradtempo zur Bremendell, einem kleinen Bauernhof mit Bewirtschaftung hart an der Grenze, der z.Zt. mit neuem Beaujolais wirbt. Leider bleibt mir nicht genug Zeit, um auf das Angebot einzugehen. Die Straße dahinter ist mit Schlaglöcher überseht und lässt die letzten Kilometer zur Slalomfahrt werden. Nach schlussendlich knapp 30km bin ich wieder zurück und konnte einen schönen Novembersonntagnachmittag nutzen.


----------



## tofino73 (25. November 2014)

Hammer Bilder, merci fürs Teilen


----------



## stahlinist (26. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich auf französischem Boden angekommen bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier die Flora und Fauna irgendwie anders ist.


Geographen könnten Dir erklären, warum Dich Dein Eindruck nicht täuscht
War vor Jahren privaterdings viel im Großraum Pirmasens unterwegs, wenn auch nur mit dem Dackelschneider (a propos: Köter werden dortigenorts ja auch mal nicht ganz grundlos als Mélac bezeichnet). 
Herzergreifend schöne Gegend, ganzkörperschmerzende Topographie!
Deine Bilder vermitteln sehr gut den ehrfurchtsgebietenden Zauber dieser Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gestalter (27. November 2014)

Hey Leute, echt schöne Bikes hier im Forum. Ich füge mal noch etwas Stahl und Singlespeed, in Form meines Surly - Cross Check's, hinzu.
Der Vorbau wird wohl noch demnächst getauscht, aber eigentlich ist mir das relativ egal, da es eh fast nur Restteile sind. ^^


----------



## ONE78 (27. November 2014)

Vorgestern




Heute


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. November 2014)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Hey Leute, echt schöne Bikes hier im Forum. Ich füge mal noch etwas Stahl und Singlespeed, in Form meines Surly - Cross Check's, hinzu.
> Der Vorbau wird wohl noch demnächst getauscht, aber eigentlich ist mir das relativ egal, da es eh fast nur Restteile sind. ^^



Schicke "Restekiste". Die Carbongabel passt echt gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## Gestalter (28. November 2014)

Danke, kann sie auch nur empfehlen - Vollcarbon, leicht, steif, preiswert und STABIL!


----------



## Gestalter (28. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Heute ebenfalls das schöne Wetter genutzt und 90km abgespult.



[/QUOTE]
Weil ich gerade in der Gegend war  :


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2014)

Sehr cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (30. November 2014)

Nach der gestrigen Schlammschlacht. 



Wieder eine neue Art von Dreck kennengelernt.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. November 2014)

Ich hab hier noch meine sram Force bb30 kurbel liegen mit stronglight ct2 Blättern 46/36.
Falls jemand noch eine kurbel für sein Rad sucht.
85,-€ 
DEr rest per pn


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Dezember 2014)




----------



## zaunköniger (8. Dezember 2014)

Ohh Gegenlicht 

Ist da eine Nabendynamo vorne drin 
Wo ist das Licht


----------



## Stubenrocker (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich seh's.


----------



## zaunköniger (8. Dezember 2014)

Ok ich jetzt auch


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Dezember 2014)

mit ner cateya sp6 schelle am lenker. 
ja, gegenlicht - ich weiß. wollte aber das heizkraftwerk mit drauf haben.

brache mal ne kleinere lampe für die sport-räder, diese ist vom stadtrad geliehen.


----------



## Bike_Atze (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## ibislover (11. Dezember 2014)

falls sich jemand noch nicht ganz im klaren ist, was er mit einem crosser so anstellen könnte...


----------



## Stubenrocker (11. Dezember 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> falls sich jemand noch nicht ganz im klaren ist, was er mit einem crosser so anstellen könnte...



Bin ich...seit gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab jetzt auch sowas.
Bis auf Proberunde um den Block noch ungefahren, dafür aber schon mit Winterbereifung:


----------



## Schrommski (15. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, aber ich persönlich finde das Teil grauenhaft (rein optisch).
Nicht böse sein.


----------



## spinner69 (15. Dezember 2014)

@ schoeppi: Du musst ein wahrer Riese sein oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## schoeppi (15. Dezember 2014)

@Syncros : ich bin nicht böse, kein Ding!
Ich weiss, dass das Rad stark polarisiert.
Bisher hab ich sowohl "total geil" als auch "sieht bescheuert aus" gehört.
Ich fands schon auf den ersten Blick auf Bildern Hammermässig (wie Dieter sagen würde) 

@spinner69 : alles zusammen.
Ich bin mit 1,91m nicht der Kleinste, es täuscht aber auch.
Durch das sehr stark abfallende Oberrohr (gibt wohl kaum einen Crosser bei dem das so stark ist) ist die
Stütze MTB-mässig weit draussen.
Das unterstützt den Effekt.
Und ein XL-Rahmen ist es auch.


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit kürzerem Steuerrohr sieht es schon viel besser aus...finde ICH


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2014)

Unfassbar häßlich !


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2014)

> Unfassbar häßlich



Aber besser


----------



## noam (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man sich schon nicht traut auf einem Produktfoto ne Überhöhung einzustellen, dass hat man wohl beim Sloping übertrieben


----------



## schoeppi (15. Dezember 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon nicht traut auf einem Produktfoto ne Überhöhung einzustellen, dass hat man wohl beim Sloping übertrieben


??? 

Wieso sollte da unbedingt eine Überhöhung eingestellt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Dezember 2014)

@*schoeppi*
Was gefällt dir an dem Rad!?
Und was hat es gekostet!?


----------



## noam (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja in den meisten Produktfotos wirkt das halt "besser" bzw unterstreicht den sportlichen Anspruch


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist das nicht zum Schultern total unpraktisch?


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2014)

> Was gefällt dir an dem Rad!?



Egal!? Hauptsache, es gefällt ihm. Meins wärs auch nicht, aber ich kann verstehen, dass jemandem diese Rahmenform gefällt.

Der Lenker hier geht gar nicht  ist mir aber egal. Und die Lenkerbandfarbe bringt das Fass zum überkochen!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (15. Dezember 2014)

und die surly kettenspanner erst!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Dezember 2014)

Dein Rad wenn ich"s richtig verstanden habe!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2014)

Weitere Bilder bei mir im Album "Pompino"


----------



## schoeppi (15. Dezember 2014)

@Bindsteinracer : ich finde das stark abfallende Oberrohr, das fliesend in die Sitzstreben übergeht super.
Auch den Dom aus dem die Sattelstütze quasi rauswächst, keine Sattelklemme sichtbar.
Und die Form der Rahmenrohre wie auch deren Verarbeitung. 
Schaut auf den ersten Blick und sogar auf den zweiten wie Carbon aus.
1100 kostet sowas.
@Crimson_ : das kann sein mit dem Schultern.
Aber ich will ja auch damit fahren und es nicht herumtragen.


----------



## Gestalter (15. Dezember 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> und die surly kettenspanner erst!


Bin ja auch Surly-Fahrer, aber die Kettenspanner von denen gehen echt gar nicht!^^

@schoeppi :Wenn der Lenker noch etwas runter kommt, wird es visuell stimmiger, aber haupstache du kommst damit klar.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (15. Dezember 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Bindsteinracer : ich finde das stark abfallende Oberrohr, das fliesend in die Sitzstreben übergeht super.



hättest du ein van dessel gekauft, würden die kommentare positiver ausfallen, obwohl es genau so scheusslich aussieht 





es ist doch immer auch viel aus prinzip "cool" oder "hässlich"


----------



## schoeppi (15. Dezember 2014)

Das hat zwar auch den Übergang in die Sitzstreben, gefällt mir aber ansonsten Null.


----------



## flowbike (15. Dezember 2014)

darf man hier auch mit geradem Lenker?

endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, es etwas dreckig zu machen..


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2014)

Das transition schaut trotzdem stimmig aus.

Das giant ist mir zu sehr verformt. Das ding aber an sich kein schlechter allrounder wie mir scheint.


----------



## talybont (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Anyroad ist ja auch eher nur für Strasse und Waldautobahn. Zum ernsthaften Crossen ist es zu lang und die Rahmengeo passt nicht. Hatte es als Randonneur auch eine Weile auf dem Schirm, aber das Ausfallende verbietet Kinderanhänger. Drum ist es ein Kona geworden.


----------



## schoeppi (16. Dezember 2014)

talybont schrieb:


> Das Anyroad ist ja auch eher nur für Strasse und Waldautobahn.



Genau dafür hab ichs auch angeschafft.
Auch für den Winter, weil mir Fully putzen zu aufwändig ist jedesmal, und als Ausflugsrädchen für Runden mit der Family.


Ist das Transition noch Cross oder schon 29er?

Darf man in dem Tread hier auch ne technische Frage stellen?
Auf meinem Domane hatte ich ein sehr dünnes Lenkerband, auch eher glatte Oberfläche.
Zu meiner Überraschung war das richtig gut für mich, viel besser als die Kork oder Gel.
Wie heisst sowas, wonach muss ich da suchen?


----------



## bobons (16. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nur dünn sein soll, kann ich das Syntace Cork Tape empfehlen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Cork-Tape-Lenkerband-p1935/.
Nur die Abschlussbänder sind wie (fast) immer Müll. Klebeband oder Isolierband sind definitiv besser.

Sonst würde ich bei Bontrager schauen, da kommt das Band vom Domane höchstwahrscheinlich her: http://www.bontrager.com/products/accessories/grips_and_bar_tape


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (16. Dezember 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Wenn es nur dünn sein soll, kann ich das Syntace Cork Tape empfehlen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Cork-Tape-Lenkerband-p1935/.
> Nur die Abschlussbänder sind wie (fast) immer Müll. Klebeband oder Isolierband sind definitiv besser.
> 
> Sonst würde ich bei Bontrager schauen, da kommt das Band vom Domane höchstwahrscheinlich her: http://www.bontrager.com/products/accessories/grips_and_bar_tape



Klar kommts von Bontrager, es ist das Microfiber.
Jetzt fällt mir auch wieder ein das ich das schon mal nachgesehen hatte.
Manchmal braucht man einen Schubser, danke dafür!
Aber ich kann kein Bontrager Lenkerband auf ein Giant machen, da hab ich ne Blockade im Kopf. 

Syntace meinst du taugt?
Wenn die nicht lügen und sich das wirklich so gut wickeln lässt ware mir das nur recht.
Das gehört nämlich zu den Dingen die ich nicht wirklich gerne mache am Rad.


----------



## Toni172 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte Euch auch mal meinen Selbstaufbau zeigen. Leider auf die Schnelle nur ein Handyfoto.

Hat genau 9,02 Kg. Da muss ich nochmal ran, die 20g fallen noch.





Die hintere Schaltwerkszuganlenkung ist etwas kurz, da war aber die Zughülle alle. 
Funktioniert aber trotzdem top.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad!
Taugt die Einspeichung, also hält das auch ruppige Passagen aus?


----------



## Toni172 (16. Dezember 2014)

kann ich noch nicht sagen. 

Fulcrum hat diesen LRS als CX LRS ausgewiesen. Wird wohl halten, aber das werde ich die Tage und Wochen sehen.


----------



## bobons (16. Dezember 2014)

Stimmiges Rad, @Toni172! Hat der LRS überhaupt die 2:1-Speichung am HR? Ist ja kein Fulcrum-Werks-LRS, sondern die Massanfertigung für Focus, eine Mischung aus Racing 5 und Racing 7.
Mein Scirocco 35 CX hält bisher, wobei ich ihn zu 95% auf der Strasse benutze. Felgen sind ultrastabil (wiegen auch rund 570 g), ich bin ca. 4000 km mit 2 verbogenen Speichen gefahren (Schaltwerk-Fehler). Bunnyhops, Schlaglöcher, Äste waren bisher kein Problem. Lager bisher 2 mal gewechselt, nach dem Winter (eigentlich jetzt schon) sind sie wieder fällig, wenn vorher nicht die Bremsflanken aufgeben.

@schoeppi: Das Syntace-band finde ich persönlich klasse, weil es sich straff wickeln läßt, reißfest ist und auch bei Näße noch denselben Grip wie trocken bietet. Ich kann mit diesen dicken Gel-Tapes auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (16. Dezember 2014)

talybont schrieb:


> Zum ernsthaften Crossen ist es zu lang



steuerrohrlänge 23.5cm und oberrohrlänge 59cm - wie viel kürzel willst du es denn noch haben 
bei dem steuerrohr fahren die meisen ja schon unterhöhung


----------



## Plattenwegcross (16. Dezember 2014)

Fizik Microtex würd ich der Lenkerband-Debatte hinzufügen. Hatte ich jetzt an zwei Rädern und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Dezember 2014)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Fizik Microtex würd ich der Lenkerband-Debatte hinzufügen. Hatte ich jetzt an zwei Rädern und bin voll zufrieden.



+1
Fühlt sich wertig an und verkeimt/verdreckt auch nicht so schnell. Obwohl ich am Kaffenback zur Zeit ganz billiges Ritchey-Band fahre, das ist einen Tick weicher, aber bei Bodenkontakt reißt es schnell ein. Und das Abschlussband kann man in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## schoeppi (16. Dezember 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> +1
> Und das Abschlussband kann man in die Tonne werfen.


Gibts das auch anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Dezember 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gibts das auch anders?



Ja, nennt sich Isolierband; die Bastelfreunde haben immer Gaffa zur Hand.


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Dezember 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> +1
> Und das Abschlussband kann man in die Tonne werfen.



Bei CNC Bike (und Co) gibts so 3€ Textil-Lenkerband - das taugt super als Abschlussband!


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2014)

Danke die Herren,
ich geh nach dem Fizik gucken.
Hat sogar der örtliche Händler im Programm, da kann ichs mal anfassen und weiss dann auch (hoffentlich) ob das so ist wie ichs mir vorstelle.
Mit dem Abschlussband hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, nehme eh immer gleich das gute ISO-PVC.


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Dezember 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> da kann ichs mal anfassen und weiss dann auch (hoffentlich) ob das so ist wie ichs mir vorstelle.



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=13318


----------



## talybont (17. Dezember 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> steuerrohrlänge 23.5cm und oberrohrlänge 59cm - wie viel kürzel willst du es denn noch haben
> bei dem steuerrohr fahren die meisen ja schon unterhöhung


Hinterbaulänge, Steuerrohrwinkel, Vorbiegung


----------



## talybont (17. Dezember 2014)

ignorme - doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune-toni (31. Dezember 2014)

It´s a Hakka, Hakka, bunrnin´ snow: IBIS Hakkalügi. Steel is reel ...


----------



## gotcha (1. Januar 2015)

Die neuen Team Bikes von Von der Poel und Walsleben. 

Gefunden auf der  Stevens Bikes Facebook Seite: 

FROHES NEUES!!!


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Januar 2015)

Nochmal ein Foto mit richtigen Reifen.
Eigentlich sind Eggbeater verbaut. Die SPD Pedale sind nur dran, weil ich zu Faul war die Cleats zu tauschen.

Geplant:
- Gabelschaft kürzen (schiebe ich vor mir her)
- Ultegra Umwerfer durch CX70 ersetzen
- CX70 Kurbel montieren
- Mit Mänteln experimentieren.


----------



## argh (9. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir gut!

... was hat denn der Rahmen für eine Größe?


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. Januar 2015)

argh schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> ... was hat denn der Rahmen für eine Größe?


Danke, RH57


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2015)

Wahre schönheit kommt durch pflege. Cochem und mehlingen waren verdammt schlammig.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wahre schönheit kommt durch pflege.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2015)

...mit dem Duschgel der Holden !


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2015)

Schaumbad


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Januar 2015)

palmolive aloe vera shampoo - wenn du dein bike mal richtig verwöhnen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Januar 2015)

wofür hat der day one die ösen am unterrohr?



a.nienie schrieb:


>


----------



## goofyfooter (10. Januar 2015)

For se Schutzblech


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Januar 2015)

Meine Holde würd mir n Kopf abreißen,wenn ich s Bike ins Bad schleppe zum Waschen.......


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...mit dem Duschgel der Holden !


Für seidig weiche Rohre.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2015)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. Januar 2015)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Meine Holde würd mir n Kopf abreißen,wenn ich s Bike ins Bad schleppe zum Waschen.......


----------



## softcake (12. Januar 2015)

Seit gestern fertig:





Demnächst gibt's noch Latex anstatt Butyl und eine neggische Sattelklemme


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2015)

Pünktlich zum Ende der Cross-(Renn)-Saison ist der LRS fertig geworden. Es muss aber noch gekittet werden und die Ventile sind minimal zu kurz.


----------



## EmHaTe (18. Januar 2015)

Ich packe mein neues _Fuji Tread 1.5 _mal mit hier rein, obwohl es sich wohl nicht direkt um ein Cyclocross, sondern um ein Gravel-Bike (?) handelt.

Gekauft für Langstrecken-Touren auf Straße und gröberen Wegen in's benachbarte Elsass oder in den Schwarzwald.
Ein robustes, etwas schweres (11,5 Kg), aber für mich bezahlbares Rad.
Einfachere, aber für meine Zwecke ausreichende und taugliche Komponenten (2x8 Shimano Claris Schaltgruppe, Tektro Mira mechanische Scheibenbremse mit zusätzlichen Bremshebeln).

Ich hoffe, es gefällt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (18. Januar 2015)

Sieht gut aus. 
Viel Spaß damit !


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. Januar 2015)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit derClaris?


----------



## EmHaTe (18. Januar 2015)

Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen RR-Schaltungen, aber ich war nach der Testfahrt zufrieden (Deore-Niveau ?).

Kurze Wege, (ausreichend) präzises Schaltgefühl..

Dafür, daß es sich, wie bei dem ganzen Rad, um eine Budget-Version handelt..


----------



## talybont (18. Januar 2015)

Habe die Claris selbst am Kona Rove AL. Ist aktuell meine einzige Shimano-Schaltung, aber aus der Erinnerung heraus ist sie mit der 5600er durchaus vergleichbar. Nur der kleine Hebel rechts bleibt oft mal am grossen Hebel hängen, vermutlich Eintgratungsproblem. Stört aber nicht weiter. Die 5700er war vom Schaltverhalten wesentlich schlechter und der Grund für den Wechsel auf SRAM. Die Claris ist also für den Preis OK.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Man merkt dir schon ein wenig an, dass du kein Berufsfotograf bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2015)

Versuche es demnächst mit materialdoping.


----------



## k.nickl (19. Januar 2015)

oops, im falschen Fenster geantwortet...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Schön rotzig! Wieviel Stufen hat die Kassette? 1x10 mit Kefü?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2015)

42er Blatt mit 12-25 Kassette (9-fach)


----------



## kuwahara (20. Januar 2015)

@EmHaTe 
schon mal breite Reifen probiert? würde mich interessieren ob da auch 40/42mm breite Reifen passen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Versuche es demnächst mit materialdoping.



Lass dich nicht erwischen!  

Obwohl, das  Bild hier von mir ist auch nicht wirklich besser. Ausnahmsweise! 
Schwester hat sich einen Crux bestellt...





Es wird bunt werden!


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2015)

@taunusteufel78 ein Crux hätte ich seinerzeit auch fast gekauft. Aber nicht so schön bunt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## bobons (20. Januar 2015)

Kette auf Sattel gibt Fecken im Schritt!
Schicke Farben, gefällt mir.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Januar 2015)

es lebt wieder


----------



## Daniel110 (20. Januar 2015)

Und jedes Mal verliebe ich mich wieder in das Pure Blood! Super schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2015)

Akkuschaltung am stahlrahmen... auch wenn ich das di2 gelumpe nicht mag (grundsätzlich, nicht technisch) ist das rad geil.


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Akkuschaltung am stahlrahmen... auch wenn ich das di2 gelumpe nicht mag (*grundsätzlich, nicht technisch*) ist das rad geil.



... vielleicht nur weil Schimpanso das nicht fertig gebaut hat!?
https://querfeldeinfieber.wordpress.com/2012/08/25/jagd-auf-roter-oktober/


----------



## Nordpol (20. Januar 2015)

immer wieder schön...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

so jetzt nochmal mit lenkerband


----------



## Rommos (23. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> so jetzt nochmal mit lenkerband


Ich ärgere  mich immer noch, dass Fixie Inc. zu früh für mich aufgegeben haben....
Das Pure Blood ist einfach genial


----------



## chaos_inc (23. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> so jetzt nochmal mit lenkerban


Klär mich mal auf, wo sind die Schalter?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2015)

das sind hebel von trp.

http://www.trpbrakes.com/category.php?productid=1207&catid=206&subcat=0


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf, wo sind die Schalter?


Na da, unten an den hoods




Sprinter shifter!
ohne lenkerband sieht man die besser


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön dezent !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaos_inc (24. Januar 2015)

Saubere Lösung, und ein wirklich traumhaft schönes Rad drumherum gebaut!


----------



## norman68 (24. Januar 2015)

So fertig. Jetzt bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Die 9000 DA geht verdammt gut.


----------



## Speedhub83 (24. Januar 2015)

Find ich richtig geil!


----------



## sonic00 (24. Januar 2015)

neues Pferd im Stall:
Kettenblätter werden noch auf kpl. schwarz geändert


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2015)

norman68 schrieb:


> So fertig. Jetzt bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Die 9000 DA geht verdammt gut.




Sehr schön ! Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## norman68 (24. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?




Dengfu FM058 ISP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Februar 2015)

Spot CX Singlespeed


----------



## stahlinist (2. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Spaßmittel, genau mein Fall!
Hast Du noch'n schlanken Stahlvorbau in irgend einer Kiste liegen?
Gibt auch noch so ganz dünne Moosgummi-Verhüterli für den Unterlenker - tragen nicht auf und verhüllen das nackte Rohr
Egal wie, die Kiste verspricht so schon richtig Laune!!!


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2015)

Echt gutes rad.

Gibt es aktuell noch stahlvorbauten?


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Februar 2015)

Man könnte einen F139 von Syntace verbauen, der ist schlank. Würde ich auch mitschicken, wenn ich es verkaufe...


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2015)

Tja 25.4 und f149 ist schon wieder dicker... dafür 31.8


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Februar 2015)

Es gibt RR Lenker mit 25,4 mm Klemmung, genau so einer ist verbaut, d. h. der F139 würde passen ;-) Thomson Elite in 26,0 mm zu finden ist auch eher schwierig. Lenkerband liegt schon hier, möchte ich aber erst wickeln, wenn die Vorbaulänge feststeht...


----------



## stahlinist (2. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell noch stahlvorbauten?


Aktuell produzierte kenne ich leider auch keine.
In der Bucht gibt's allerdings 'nen Höker, der eine ganze Reihe NOS-Stahlvorbauten wohlfeil hält - Codewort: SHOGUN.
Meines Wissens alle für 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (2. Februar 2015)

man kann sich sicher beim ein oder anderen rahmenbauer einen vorbau löten lassen. wahrscheinlich nichtmal übertrieben teuer


----------



## Nordpol (2. Februar 2015)

meistens mußt du dann einen Rahmen dazu kaufen..., nur den Vorbau machen wenige.


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> man kann sich sicher beim ein oder anderen rahmenbauer einen vorbau löten lassen. wahrscheinlich nichtmal übertrieben teuer



Ich war vorhin zufällig auf der Seite von Marschall Framework unterwegs und da gibt es solche leckeren Teile für 170 EUR.







Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Februar 2015)

Wobei der wieder nicht sehr filigran ist!


----------



## Daniel110 (3. Februar 2015)

Beim Singlespeedshop gibt´s neben dem gemufften auch noch einen oder zwei andere CroMo Vorbauten...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Februar 2015)

jo, bei ss-shop für 12€. sehen sogar gut aus, sind aber bestimmt sack schwer


----------



## Gestalter (4. Februar 2015)

Neulich beim CTF. Harrrrr!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2015)

Quick & Dirty!

Die singlespeedshop dinger sind leider auch nur 25.4 und es dürfte eng sein beim einfädeln.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Februar 2015)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Neulich beim CTF. Harrrrr!



Ich bin mal so frei:






@a.nienie solange das durchfädeln klappt kann man die dünne Stahlklemmung sicher auch mit einem 26,0 mm Lenker verwenden, im Gegensatz zum Thomson, der ist so präzise, da passt kein größerer Durchmesser rein!


----------



## Simpel. (6. Februar 2015)

Nachdem der Umwerfer immer irgendwo geschliffen hat, hab ich mein Straggler vorne auf 1-Fach umgebaut mit einem SRAM CX1 42Z Kettenblatt. Hinten kommt nach wie vor eine 11-36 Kassette mit SRAM X0 Schaltwerk zum Einsatz. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr begeistert vom Schaltverhalten! Das CX1 Schaltwerk fürs Crux liegt ebenfalls bereits in der Werkstatt.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2015)

schönes rad an sich, aber die geo ist echt alte schule...


----------



## Simpel. (6. Februar 2015)

Die Geometrie ist ziemlich modern, nur die Rahmenform mit dem horizontalen Oberrohr ist klassisch. Auf dem Trail eine Wucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2015)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist ziemlich modern


Aufgrund des zu langen Sitzrohres, des zu kurzen Steuerrohres oder des zu langen Oberrohres?

Wirklich ein hübsches Bike (!), aber Surly umschifft mit der Geo seit langem moderne Rahmenformen.


----------



## stahlinist (6. Februar 2015)

Helft mir weiter: wenn von Geo gesprochen wird, sind nach meinem Verständnis vor allem die Winkel gemeint. Da ist das Straggler eher moderat, ja, aber das ist momentan doch hochmodern und bei fast allen Herstellern zu beobachten: das Querrad büschn raus aus der winterlichen Hetzjagd-Ecke in Richtung Ganzjahres-Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Sportgerät mit leichter Tourentauglichkeit.

Helft mir nochmal weiter: ein langes Sitzrohr ist doch gerade beim Aufschultern von allergrößtem Vorteil, wenn's schnell gehen muss, sprich: in der Schlacht Und ein langes Sitzrohr bedingt unweigerlich ein langes Oberrohr.

Mach' ich gerade 'nen Denkfehler oder meint ihr was völlig anderes

Fadenrelevanter Handy-Spam: unlängst, auf dem Weg nach hause...:


----------



## shibby68 (6. Februar 2015)

Was ist schon modern. Ein tolles Rad und scheint zu taugen also alles gut


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2015)

Das oberrohr ist einfach verdammt lang beim straggler. Mein kollege fährt extra eine nummer kleiner, hat dafür aber spacer bis zum himmel ;-)

Simpel.: Du hast kaum sattelauszug, stummelvorbau und geschätzte 3cm spacer... normal ist das nicht. Ist aber völlig ok, wenn Du damit spass hast!


----------



## svenso (6. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde mir auch liebendgern ein Crosscheck aufbauen, aber die Geometrie ist echt irgendwie mies (zumindest für mich). Mir würden zu den Rädern die ich gewohnt bin am Steuerrohr ca 4-6cm fehlen, wenn ich mich am OR orientiere. Oder ich müsste mit Stummelvorbau fahren. So wirklich toll ist das nicht...

Das Macho Man gefällt mir auch sehr gut!  Hätte hier noch nen Pompinorahmen der im Moment als Stadtfixie gefahren wird. Wenn ich das All City so sehe - wieso nicht als SSPCX/Commuter aufbauen


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2015)

Google das mal. Da gibt es ein paar schöne aufbauten. Das ding ist auch nicht schwerer als ein cross check.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (6. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt und vom Fahreindruck ist es echt sehr sehr angenehm  Muss ich mal ein wenig mehr in mich gehen...


----------



## stahlinist (6. Februar 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> wieso nicht als SSPCX/Commuter aufbauen


Das entspricht so ziemlich genau der Idee hinter dem Nature Boy bei All City. Das Komplettrad wird deshalb auch mit Schraubachsen-LRS und Tourenreifen geliefert.
Größter Pluspunkt des NB ist der sagenhaft kurze Radstand. Wendigkeit und Agilität sind der Hammer, Ausfahrten über vier Stunden der Jammer.

@Lotte.2000 fuhr vor Jahren mit 'nem Nature Boy fast den kompletten Stevens-Cup und dabei so gut wie alles in Grund und Boden. Okay, denke, dass hätte er auch auf dem Miele von Oma Heidi gebracht...


----------



## Gestalter (7. Februar 2015)

Fahre ja selbst das Cross Check und bin mit der Geo an sich sehr zufrieden. Klar ist der Radstand recht lang, aber dafür kommt bei steileren Anstiegen das Vorderrad nicht so schnell hoch und mit etwas Gewöhnung und Nachdruck wirft man es auch gut um die Kurven. Selbst Whips und andere stylische Sprungmanöver macht es gut mit. Einzig das Steuerrohr könnte wirklich gute zwei cm länger sein.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Februar 2015)

die Geometrie des Cross Check ist ideal, sofern man die Proportionen eines Dackels hat


----------



## Gestalter (7. Februar 2015)

hehe


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2015)

Stahl, mit Rohloff und Disc. Nur der Lenker muss wohl noch ein wenig hoch...





















Martin


----------



## Christian66 (8. Februar 2015)

Schön!! 

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2015)

Agresti aus Columbus Life Rohren und transparenter Pulverbeschichtung. 11,3 kg so wie es da steht.

Martin


----------



## Ianus (8. Februar 2015)

Resteverwertung. Rahmen ist neu, alles andere ist aus meinem vorhandenen Teilefundus entnommen.


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Februar 2015)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Stahl, mit Rohloff und Disc. Nur der Lenker muss wohl noch ein wenig hoch...
> Martin


mit dem Gedanken an einen Crosser mit Nabenschaltung hatte ich häufiger gedacht, wenn die Dinger dadurch nicht so verdammt hecklastig würden.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Februar 2015)

nice.
was für eine lenker/schaltgriffkombi ist das?
also bei dem rohloff rad


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2015)

Schaltgriff ist original Rohloff und Lenker/Vorbau ist von Van Nicholas, die teilbare Rohloff Variante.

Martin


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Februar 2015)

ah, der wird in der mitte geteilt, oder was?
nicht schlecht. auch wenn ich ein riesen rohloff-fan bin, hätte ich wohl eine alfine di2 genommen. die kann man dann mit sti fahren, was ich an einem crosser unverzichtbar finde.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. Februar 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Resteverwertung.



für reste ist das rad natürlich stattlich, aber im vergleich zu deinen anderen stinkt es ab. z.b die alten sti wollen mir nicht gefallen. das silber an sich finde ich ganz gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2015)

Wie lange wird das Agresti mit der Pulverbeschichtung schon gefahren? Mein Wissensstand ist, dass es ein ziemlich schwieriges Unterfangen ist, lediglich klar pulverbeschichtete/lackierte Stahlrahmen auf Dauer rostrei zu halten.


----------



## Nordpol (8. Februar 2015)

@Ianus,

du hast bei Deinen Rädern wirklich Geschmack..., nur bei den Laufrädern nicht... Aber da haben wir schön öfter drüber gesprochen...


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ah, der wird in der mitte geteilt, oder was?
> nicht schlecht. auch wenn ich ein riesen rohloff-fan bin, hätte ich wohl eine alfine di2 genommen. die kann man dann mit sti fahren, was ich an einem crosser unverzichtbar finde.



Das Rad war ursprünglich mit diesen Lenker geplant wurden und auch die ganze Zeit so gefahren.







Nun wollte ich aber mal einen Rennlenker, aber deswegen tausche ich die Rohloff sicher nicht gegen so eine Shimano Schaltung. 
Rennen werden ja auch nicht gefahren.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie lange wird das Agresti mit der Pulverbeschichtung schon gefahren? Mein Wissensstand ist, dass es ein ziemlich schwieriges Unterfangen ist, lediglich klar pulverbeschichtete/lackierte Stahlrahmen auf Dauer rostrei zu halten.



Das stimmt, Rost ist bei klaren Pulver leider nicht zu vermeiden. Das Rad wird im Mai 4 Jahre alt und Rost ist leider vorhanden. Ich denke nächstes Jahr muss man da was machen. Ich finde das klare Pulver aber einfach zu schön das es wohl wieder so werden wird.

Martin


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Februar 2015)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Das stimmt, Rost ist bei klaren Pulver leider nicht zu vermeiden. Das Rad wird im Mai 4 Jahre alt und Rost ist leider vorhanden. Ich denke nächstes Jahr muss man da was machen. Ich finde das klare Pulver aber einfach zu schön das es wohl wieder so werden wird.



Mag ich auch sehr. Platzt bei dir das Pulver ab?


----------



## spinner69 (8. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> für reste ist das rad natürlich stattlich, aber im vergleich zu deinen anderen stinkt es ab. z.b die alten sti wollen mir nicht gefallen. das silber an sich finde ich ganz gut



Die 10fach DA-STI mit freiliegenden Schaltaussenhuellen find ich Klasse, in Sachen Funktion für mich bisher schwer zu toppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (8. Februar 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> @Ianus,
> 
> du hast bei Deinen Rädern wirklich Geschmack..., nur bei den Laufrädern nicht...



Die waren halt da . Der Aufbau hat halt so ein paar Kompromisse, mit denen ich aber recht gut leben kann.


----------



## TiJoe (9. Februar 2015)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Das Rad wird im Mai 4 Jahre alt



Moin Martin!

Ich fand / und finde das Agresti echt super! 

Beim Neuaufbau hoffe ich wieder auf klares Pulver... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2015)

Is das 'ne Alfine? Gefällt mir gut. Die Farbkombi haut hin.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Februar 2015)

ist schonmal einer von euch  mit einer getriebenabe wirklich im gelände gewesen? störtdie leichte gewichtsverlagerung wirklich?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ist schonmal einer von euch  mit einer getriebenabe wirklich im gelände gewesen? störtdie leichte gewichtsverlagerung wirklich?



Ich am Crosser mit Nexus 8 am Kaffenback . Die Schaltstufen waren grob, man rührt nur zwischen den Gängen herum, im Uphill merkt man die Last am Heck. Hatte die Jtek Shifter im Einsatz, ging ganz gut. Würd aber aufgrund der Schaltstufen keine mehr verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, ist ne Alfine, taugt aber nicht wirklich für's Gelände. Die Abstufung ist teilweise grob (14%-22%) und die Bandbreite mit 306% auch eher klein. Das Rad wird aber eh fast nur auf der Straße genutzt und da habe ich die Primärübersetzung so gelegt, dass 3-4 Gänge gut passen. Die 11er Alfine scheint mir etwas besser abgestuft zu sein, ist aber auch schrägverzahnt und daher wahrscheinlich auch leistungsverlustreicher zu bewegen. Was hingegen wirklich nervt, ist einen Plattfuß bei Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit zu beheben (Schraubachse, Schaltzugansteuerung aus- und einfädeln).


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem schick dein day-one.


----------



## Mini-Martin (10. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ist schonmal einer von euch  mit einer getriebenabe wirklich im gelände gewesen? störtdie leichte gewichtsverlagerung wirklich?



Ich fahre seit 2008 ausschließlich Getriebenaben/Rohloff an meinen Rädern. MTB und Crosser mit Rohloff und Stadtrad mit Shimano. Fürs Gelände ist die Rohloff mit ihrer Übersetzung und den 12,5% Schaltstufen perfekt. Das Gewicht merkt man eventuell am Anfang ein wenig am Hinterrad, ist aber ne Gewöhnungssache. Für mich überwiegen jedoch die Vorteile und ich grinse immer nur wenn mal wieder die Kettenschaltungen meiner Mitfahrer krachen. Man muss halt wissen was mal will, einfach nur ruhiges fahren auch bei ganz schlechten Bedingungen oder etwas weniger Gewicht. Ich finde gerade die Schaltvorgänge vorne mit dem Umwerfer eine ganz fürchterliche Sache, deshalb gibt es für mich keine Alternative zu Getriebenaben. Der Radausbau mit Rohloff und externer Ansteuerung ist auch ein Kinderspiel.

Martin


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Februar 2015)

Kettenschaltung mit 1x10/11 fährt sich super, ist leicht und lässt sich gut warten. Aber ja, Rohloff ist gut, wie steuerst du sie mit Rennlenker an? Oder fährst du Flatbar?


----------



## svenso (10. Februar 2015)

Würde wohl für den sportlichen Einsatz wohl auch ne 1x10 Schaltung fahren wollen. Selbst auf der Straße kann man damit ganz gut sein Training machen, wenn man jetzt z.B. nen 42 Blatt mit ner 11-25 Kasette kombiniert. Ne Nabe würde mir eigentlich nur für Touren und Stadt einfallen, obwohl man in der Stadt wohl doch mit SSP besser unterwegs ist.

Ich meine mal für Rohloff auch nen Drehgriff am Rennlenker gesehen zu haben, sieht ungewöhnlich aus, aber scheint die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, den Drehgriff für Rennlenker habe ich auch schon öfter gesehen.
Ich meine sogar, erst kürzlich wieder! Ah ja, richtig: Eine Seite zurück, an Martins Bike.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Die 11er Alfine scheint mir etwas besser abgestuft zu sein, ist aber auch schrägverzahnt und daher wahrscheinlich auch leistungsverlustreicher zu bewegen.



wer den wirkungsverlust durch schrägverzahnung spührt, der ist wohl die prinzessin auf der erbse. 
sowieso liegt die alfine 11fach nur unwesentlich unter der speedhub
http://fahrradzukunft.de/16/wirkungsgradmessungen-an-nabenschaltungen/
ich bin auch am überlegen eine alfine11 di2 in einen "crosstourer" zu bauen. ich muss mich nur etwas über die dauerhaltbarkeit der nabe erkundigen. rohloff scheint ja entweder bremsschaltgriffe zu blockieren oder hat keinerlei interesse daran welche auf dem markt zu haben.


----------



## mete (10. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> wer den wirkungsverlust durch schrägverzahnung spührt, der ist wohl die prinzessin auf der erbse.
> sowieso liegt die alfine 11fach nur unwesentlich unter der speedhub
> http://fahrradzukunft.de/16/wirkungsgradmessungen-an-nabenschaltungen/
> ich bin auch am überlegen eine alfine11 di2 in einen "crosstourer" zu bauen. ich muss mich nur etwas über die dauerhaltbarkeit der nabe erkundigen. rohloff scheint ja entweder bremsschaltgriffe zu blockieren oder hat keinerlei interesse daran welche auf dem markt zu haben.



Bei Gebla gibt es eine Schaltbox für Rohloff und Rennrad-STIs. Leider momentan nur als Prototyp.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Februar 2015)

ja, ich weiß. aber nur für leute, die rahmen kaufen. was ich mich frage ist, warum rohloff keine partnerschaften eingeht, was das angeht. habe ich schon öfters gelesen. der feuchte traum vieler randonneure usw würde sich schlagartig erfüllen und ein breiterer markt für die nabe erschlossen werden. 
irgendwo gibt es auch eine elektrische schaltbox.
tout terrain oder so hat auch eine schaltbox, aber nur für daumenschalthebel - und das frech überteuert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> jwas ich mich frage ist, warum rohloff keine partnerschaften eingeht, was das angeht. habe ich schon öfters gelesen. der feuchte traum vieler randonneure usw würde sich schlagartig erfüllen und ein breiterer markt für die nabe erschlossen werden.



Quatsch. Hauptsache erstmal 'ne Fatbike-Speedhub herausbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß. aber nur für leute, die rahmen kaufen. was ich mich frage ist, warum rohloff keine partnerschaften eingeht, was das angeht. habe ich schon öfters gelesen. der feuchte traum vieler randonneure usw würde sich schlagartig erfüllen und ein breiterer markt für die nabe erschlossen werden.
> irgendwo gibt es auch eine elektrische schaltbox.
> tout terrain oder so hat auch eine schaltbox, aber nur für daumenschalthebel - und das frech überteuert.



Vielleicht ist hier eine Schaltlösung für dich dabei?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier eine Schaltlösung für dich dabei?


jo, genau so funktionieren ja alle schaltboxen, die man so zu sehen bekommt. 
und wie man sieht erschreckend einfach. aber für 250,- sterling pound?????
dass der preis bezahlt wird ist doch nur ein beweis dafür, dass der markt vorhanden ist. warum die daumenschalthebel und keine bremsschaltgriffe bauen - keine ahnung. wahrscheinlich für weitere 500,- möglich


----------



## Mini-Martin (10. Februar 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Kettenschaltung mit 1x10/11 fährt sich super, ist leicht und lässt sich gut warten. Aber ja, Rohloff ist gut, wie steuerst du sie mit Rennlenker an? Oder fährst du Flatbar?



Ich nehme das Rad auch als Rennradersatz, mit 1x11 würde mir irgendwo was fehlen, entweder auf der Straße in der Ebene oder dann eben im Wald wenn es die Hügel im Harz hoch geht. Das kriegen meine Beine nicht kompensiert.
Angesteuert wird mit dem original Rohloff Schaltgriff, das geht aber eben nur mit einem speziellen Rennlenker von Van Nicholas. (dieser ist teilbar)



doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> rohloff scheint ja entweder bremsschaltgriffe zu blockieren oder hat keinerlei interesse daran welche auf dem markt zu haben.



Das hat nichts mit blockieren zu tun. Da die Rasterung der Schaltung in der Nabe realisiert wird ist dies einfach nicht möglich. Es müssten zwei Schaltseile in einem Griff "aufgewickelt" werden. Geht eben einfach nicht, deshalb leider nur mit meiner Variante. Außer Gebla schafft es damm zur Serienreife.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Februar 2015)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit blockieren zu tun. Da die Rasterung der Schaltung in der Nabe realisiert wird ist dies einfach nicht möglich. Es müssten zwei Schaltseile in einem Griff "aufgewickelt" werden. Geht eben einfach nicht, deshalb leider nur mit meiner Variante. Außer Gebla schafft es damm zur Serienreife.



von unmöglichkeit sollte man lieber nie sprechen...
die extern angesteuerte rohloff über eine schaltbox wie oben verlinkt zu steuern ist sogar eine ziemliche "einfache" angelegenheit, gerade weil die nabe die indexierung in sich integriert hat.
die nabe schaltet dann, wenn das getriebe in der schaltbox einen bestimmten winkel dreht.
man braucht auch keine zwei schaltzüge in einem schalthebel, sondern kann einfach die schaltlogik rechts-hoch/links-runter verfolgen.
gebla hat wahrscheinlich genau das gleiche gemacht wie alle und die sram doubletap so massakriert, dass der zug nicht gehalten wird, sondern nach dem schaltvorgang mit dem schalthebel wieder zurück geht.
(also genau wie die oben verlinkte version und ähnliche.)
wichtig beim schalthebel ist also der zugeinholweg, bzw die übersetzung des schaltgetriebes.
was die jungs ung mädchen von chinq5 mit daumenschaltern gebaut haben hätten sie auch einfach in einen bremshebel integrieren können.

aber klar, es schreibt sich immer alles so einfach  ..

ich fänd ja einen hack der hydro di2 sti und eine elektrisch gesteuererte schaltbox geil 
aber dafür fehlt mir dann wirklich das fachwissen.


----------



## spinner69 (10. Februar 2015)

Mal ehrlich ... muss das jetzt sein, diesen Faden zur Schönheit der Cyclocrosser in Sachen Getriebenaben zuzutexten? Für Trekkingaufbauten usw. gibts doch eine andere Ecke im Forum ...


----------



## Big D (10. Februar 2015)

Merida Cyclocross 500 - 2015


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2015)

VanDessel WTF Monstercrosser


----------



## Ampelhasser (12. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> VanDessel WTF Monstercrosser



Wirklich schön geworden! Ich trauere meinem immer noch nach.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Wirklich schön geworden! Ich trauere meinem immer noch nach.


Danke schön...momentan hab ich aber auch Stimmen im Kopf, die sagen: Orangenes Lenkerband, orangene Schalt- und Bremszughüllen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (12. Februar 2015)

grau orange geht eigentlich immer aber ich fürchte da passt es nicht.
der rahmen ist so eine augenweide, da darfste über farben nicht von ablenken


----------



## svenso (12. Februar 2015)

@Optimizer Hast du die TRP Spyre verbaut? Bist du mit denen zufrieden? Bin auch im Moment am überlegen ob ich meine CX77 gegen die Spyre tauschen soll und würde mich über Feedback freuen. Dein Monstercrosser ist super


----------



## Big D (12. Februar 2015)

@svenso

Hab bei mir auch die Spyre verbaut. Für eine Seilzugbremse geht die echt gut. Lässt sich fein dosieren und hat genug Reverven wenns mal länger bergab geht oder eng wird. Mit einem Finger am Hebel lassen sich die Räder zum blockieren bringen.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2015)

Ja. Bin sehr zufrieden. Kann @Big D nur bestätigen!


----------



## shutupandride (12. Februar 2015)

mich hauts vandessel nicht so direkt weg,
erinnert mich mit dem doppelten gebogenen oberrohr an die 90er corratecpapageienfahrräder oder im besseren Fall an die Fahrtechnik von Jan Ostergaard.


----------



## TiJoe (13. Februar 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mich hauts vandessel nicht so direkt weg,
> erinnert mich mit dem doppelten gebogenen oberrohr an die 90er corratecpapageienfahrräder oder im besseren Fall an die Fahrtechnik von Jan Ostergaard.



Stelle Dir doch einfach ein lackiertes Bow Ti vor, dann geht es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenrocker (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2015)

Gestern und heute mal wieder bei bestem Wetter in meiner alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Deleted 92748 (15. Februar 2015)

Sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus; gefällt mir.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2015)

War es auch


----------



## MalteetlaM (15. Februar 2015)

Mein frisch gebastelter Restecrosser. Die Pedale sind wegen Fahrversuchen auf einer freien Rolle montiert.
STI sind 105er, der Rest Ultegra.


----------



## spinner69 (15. Februar 2015)

Nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Knie-OP endlich wieder aufs Rad.





Sorry für schlechte Qualität, meine alte Knipse hat den Bodenmatsch in Pixelmatsch verwandelt


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (16. Februar 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Mein frisch gebastelter Restecrosser. [/ATTACH]


super geworden. die gabel ist mit den roten zügen sehr schön integriert. 
könnte man das stevens-logo nicht irgendwie entfernen?


----------



## MalteetlaM (16. Februar 2015)

Gute Frage. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich darauf nicht geachtet. Ich müsste die Gabel mal genauer betrachten. Viel Arbeit würde ich da aber nicht reinstecken. Die roten Züge hatte der Verkäufer der Gabel übrig und sind daher glücklicher Zufall.


----------



## N.F.R (16. Februar 2015)

Mein Crosser auf der Tour heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Teil und scheinbar artgerecht bewegt


----------



## N.F.R (16. Februar 2015)

Danke. Artgerecht war es allerdings....


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2015)

So muß das.


----------



## uglybutfast (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## uglybutfast (16. Februar 2015)

War heute mit meiner Amerikanerin ein wenig im Wald unterwegs - ich denke, das erfüllt durchaus den Tatbestand der artgerechten Bewegung...!


----------



## uglybutfast (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## uglybutfast (16. Februar 2015)

Ein "bisschen" Winter in der Steiermark...!


----------



## shakedown123 (16. Februar 2015)

seid gestern auch fertig aufgebaut...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1782343]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1782344]
	
[/URL]


----------



## svenso (17. Februar 2015)

Transalp mit dem CX? Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2015)

Ja, sehr cool.


----------



## TiJoe (17. Februar 2015)

Puuuh, der "Fish" muss mächtige Beine haben...


----------



## Gestalter (18. Februar 2015)

Echt krass, wie beliebt die Mini-V's sind.


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2015)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Echt krass, wie beliebt die Mini-V's sind.


meinst Du die roten TRPs?


----------



## Gestalter (18. Februar 2015)

Die TRP's im Allgemeinen (Hab auch welche). Wieso werden sie nicht im WC gefahren, wenn sie so gut sind?


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. Februar 2015)

Gut eingestellte Cantis bremsen nicht schlecht. Im Rennen benötigt man eh kaum Bremsleistung. Bremsscheiben spielen ihren großen Vorteil erst bei der Zweckentfremdung von Crossrädern bzw im Training aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2015)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Die TRP's im Allgemeinen (Hab auch welche). Wieso werden sie nicht im WC gefahren, wenn sie so gut sind?



Wieso fährt Steve Peat im DH 160er Scheiben ?


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Februar 2015)

Weil er es kann!


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2015)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Die TRP's im Allgemeinen (Hab auch welche). Wieso werden sie nicht im WC gefahren, wenn sie so gut sind?


Weil die Matschfreiheit nicht gerade der Brüller ist. Alles andere können die Mini-Vs besser als die Cantis.
Ziehe die TRP 8.4 (habe sie an zwei Rädern) auch meiner Hayes Disc am Kona vor (könnte dort aber auch mal Zughüllen tauschen).


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Weil er es kann!



Das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Gestalter (18. Februar 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Weil die Matschfreiheit nicht gerade der Brüller ist. Alles andere können die Mini-Vs besser als die Cantis.
> Ziehe die TRP 8.4 (habe sie an zwei Rädern) auch meiner Hayes Disc am Kona vor (könnte dort aber auch mal Zughüllen tauschen).



Ok, Matschfreiheit ist n Argument.


----------



## shakedown123 (18. Februar 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Weil die Matschfreiheit nicht gerade der Brüller ist. Alles andere können die Mini-Vs besser als die Cantis.
> Ziehe die TRP 8.4 (habe sie an zwei Rädern) auch meiner Hayes Disc am Kona vor (könnte dort aber auch mal Zughüllen tauschen).


ich kann die Jagwire Road Pro wärmstens empfehlen. Die habe Ich verbaut und die Kombination funktioniert super.


----------



## shutupandride (18. Februar 2015)

gut eingestellte Cantis erreichen die gleiche Bremswirkung wie Mini V´s.
Bei meinen länger gefahrenen Minis (campa, diverse Tektro- und TRP-Modelle) ist zudem die Feder mit der Zeit immer lascher geworden, so dass ich sehr gerne zu Cantis zurückgekehrt bin


----------



## goofyfooter (18. Februar 2015)

Teaser von der Testfahrt im Grunewald


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. Februar 2015)

na endlichl. ich dachte wir crossen nie zusammen


----------



## goofyfooter (18. Februar 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> na endlichl. ich dachte wir crossen nie zusammen



Wird. Es hat noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. Februar 2015)

tstststs


----------



## goofyfooter (18. Februar 2015)

Immer noch ein Bilderraetsel fuer mich!
Bike: Parlee
Biker: Des is doch der Christoph!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2015)

ja, das ist der herr waltz.


----------



## spinner69 (18. Februar 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> gut eingestellte Cantis erreichen die gleiche Bremswirkung wie Mini V´s.
> Bei meinen länger gefahrenen Minis (campa, diverse Tektro- und TRP-Modelle) ist zudem die Feder mit der Zeit immer lascher geworden, so dass ich sehr gerne zu Cantis zurückgekehrt bin



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Avid Ultimates auf meinem Crocket beispielsweise sind ein Wahnsinn, mehr Bremse brauch ich auf dem Rad definitiv nicht.


----------



## talybont (19. Februar 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> gut eingestellte Cantis erreichen die gleiche Bremswirkung wie Mini V´s.
> Bei meinen länger gefahrenen Minis (campa, diverse Tektro- und TRP-Modelle) ist zudem die Feder mit der Zeit immer lascher geworden, so dass ich sehr gerne zu Cantis zurückgekehrt bin


Lass das Elmar nicht lesen 
Meine Avid Shorty 4 waren so schlecht, das selbst die günstigsten Tektros eine Erlösung waren.


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2015)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Avid Ultimates auf meinem Crocket beispielsweise sind ein Wahnsinn, mehr Bremse brauch ich auf dem Rad definitiv nicht.



Naja, die Ultimates haben selbst für Cantis eine maximal durchschnittliche Bremsleistung. In der offenen Einstellung waren die für mich sogar unfahrbar schlecht, dagegen sind z.B. TRP RevoX ein wahrer Anker.


----------



## twostroketomsi (19. Februar 2015)

christoph waltz. naaah...., oder? sollte der mir noch sympathisch werden?


----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Lass das Elmar nicht lesen
> Meine Avid Shorty 4 waren so schlecht, das selbst die günstigsten Tektros eine Erlösung waren.


Nun ich habe keine Ahnung, wer "Elmar" sein soll, aber ich habs eh nicht so mit Personenkult.
Auch wollte ich keinesfalls irgendeine religiöse Diskussion starten, das sind eben meine Eindrücke von Canti-V Brake-Vergleichen. Du darfst gerne eine andere Meinung haben als ich, kein Problem. 
Und ja, Shorty4 sind megakagge !!!

Alltagstrekkingrad


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> christoph waltz. naaah...., oder? sollte der mir noch sympathisch werden?


in fvcking rapha klamotten sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2015)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> christoph waltz. naaah...., oder? sollte der mir noch sympathisch werden?



Warum unsympathisch ? Achso, stimmt, der ist erfolgreich....Wichser !


----------



## spinner69 (19. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, die Ultimates haben selbst für Cantis eine maximal durchschnittliche Bremsleistung. In der offenen Einstellung waren die für mich sogar unfahrbar schlecht, dagegen sind z.B. TRP RevoX ein wahrer Anker.



Ich fahre sie nicht offen und die Bremsleistung ist top. Alles Einstellungssache


----------



## Hobb (19. Februar 2015)

Zweckentfremdet und nicht artgerecht, selbstbestimmt arrogant.


----------



## stahlinist (19. Februar 2015)

@goofyfooter : ich insistiere doch im Höchstmaß auf zur Schau Stellung weiterführenden Bildmaterials das Serotta betreffend!!!


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2015)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie nicht offen und die Bremsleistung ist top. Alles Einstellungssache



Na wenn Du das glaubst. Cantileverbremsen einstellen kann ich ziemlich gut und mit den gleichen Belägen ist die Avid eben im Vergleich zu einer RevoX schlicht nur Mittelmaß. Zudem rosten die Anbauteile und die Kunststoffmuttern der Zugversteller verschleißen im Dreck schneller, als ich sie nachkaufen kann.


----------



## goofyfooter (20. Februar 2015)

stahlinist schrieb:


> @goofyfooter : ich insistiere doch im Höchstmaß auf zur Schau Stellung weiterführenden Bildmaterials das Serotta betreffend!!!



Gerne doch!  
Deshalb ja auch "Teaser" 
Kameratechnisch bin ich z.Z. nicht gut ausgestattet - Notfalls mit der alten Analogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (20. Februar 2015)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie nicht offen und die Bremsleistung ist top. Alles Einstellungssache



Die Bremsschuhe der Ultimates muss ich z.B. gegen welche tauschen, die mehr Belag-Winkelstellung zur Flanke zulassen, da Ich extremes Quietschen und Vibration hatte. Die Avid's sind da wirklich nicht optimal. Auch dass Avid die Federn so "exposed" platziert hat und bei Montage so "verdreht" ausschauen laesst, finde ich nicht gut geloest. Bremsleistung ist definitiv mehr als ordentlich.
Auch das ungleichte, leichte Spiel der Arme - bei allen Sockeln, auch der Carbongabel - ist nicht so Spitze.
Dass die RevoX nu besser is wundert mich nicht, denn sie ist 20*12* als letzte rausgekommen, und scheint genau die Schwaechen der Avid (20*10*) adressiert zu haben. Koennte ich die Uhr zurueckdrehen, wuerde ich auch die RevoX nehmen, aber die Ultimates sind defintiv nicht schlecht.
Avid kann ja kontern


----------



## shutupandride (20. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Na wenn Du das glaubst. Cantileverbremsen einstellen kann ich ziemlich gut und mit den gleichen Belägen ist die Avid eben im Vergleich zu einer RevoX schlicht nur Mittelmaß. Zudem rosten die Anbauteile und die Kunststoffmuttern der Zugversteller verschleißen im Dreck schneller, als ich sie nachkaufen kann.


warum machst du eigentlich überall wo du dich rumtreibst immer einen auf oberklugscheisser?


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2015)

Egal. Ich bin wohl schlicht zu doof zum Bremsen einstellen und die Avid ist der heilige Gral der Cantis. Also möge man ruhig >100 Eur dafür ausgeben und sich das Teil schönreden .


----------



## goofyfooter (20. Februar 2015)

Ein KOCMO von der Veloberlin. Ich fands auch als Aufbau top - haette es am liebsten mitgenommen.


----------



## MalteetlaM (20. Februar 2015)

Nur Bremsen zu beurteilen macht wenig Sinn. Einen großen Einfluss hat auch die Kombination aus Belag und Felge sowie die Zughülle.


----------



## goofyfooter (20. Februar 2015)

Stimmt schon, aber ich glaube das haben die Jungs schon bedacht. Zumal es ja nun eh meist Aluflanke ist  und die in jedem Fall besser is als Carbon - egal mit welchen Belaegen. (das Jammern zumindest viele)
Bei mir isses da noch exotischer: Ryde CSS Flanken und gruene Disco Belaege. Hauptsache Belag und Flanke passen halbwegs zusammen. Daher sag ich auch nix zur Bremsleistung im grossem Vergleich - zu viele Variablen - nur allgemein. Aber trotzdem kann ich die Bremse vom Design beurteilen; Und da hat die Ultimate schon ihre Schwaechen, finde ich.


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Nur Bremsen zu beurteilen macht wenig Sinn. Einen großen Einfluss hat auch die Kombination aus Belag und Felge sowie die Zughülle.



Deshalb schrub ich ja auch mit denselben Belägen und logischerweise auch am selben Rad.


----------



## Ianus (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## spinner69 (20. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Na wenn Du das glaubst. Cantileverbremsen einstellen kann ich ziemlich gut und mit den gleichen Belägen ist die Avid eben im Vergleich zu einer RevoX schlicht nur Mittelmaß. Zudem rosten die Anbauteile und die Kunststoffmuttern der Zugversteller verschleißen im Dreck schneller, als ich sie nachkaufen kann.



Nochmal, bei meinem Setup sind die Top. Und auch ich hab seit 1989 schon die eine oder andere Canti montiert. Du darfst ja deine RevoX gut finden, ich eben die Avids. Ziemlich einfach oder? Bin hiermit raus. Eh schon wieder viel zu viel Geblubber in diesem Faden.


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2015)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Nochmal, bei meinem Setup sind die Top. Und auch ich hab seit 1989 schon die eine oder andere Canti montiert. Du darfst ja deine RevoX gut finden, ich eben die Avids. Ziemlich einfach oder? Bin hiermit raus. Eh schon wieder viel zu viel Geblubber in diesem Faden.



Ich habe keine RevoX mehr, nur noch ein Alltagsrad eben mit Ultimates, sonst nur noch Disc. Ich tausche aber gern die Ultimates gegen ein paar TRPs, wenn die jemand lieber will...

Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Transalp mit dem CX? Kein Problem



Für das gezeigte Gelände ist das CX doch ideal, okay, auf Dauer vielleicht etwas unkomfortabel ohne Federung, aber bei Straßen und Waldwegen machen MTBs imho keine bessere Figur.


----------



## svenso (21. Februar 2015)

Naja also es scheint ja die Craft BIKE Transalp zu sein die er da fährt. 624km, 19.300HM in 7 Etappen. Und so wie das Rad aussieht hat er die normalen CX KB 36/46 und hinten wohl ne 32-11. Ich empfinde das ganze schon als ziemliche Leistung  Ich mein mal mit nem Fully kann man die ein oder andere Abfahrt richtig entspannen, mit nem Crosser muss man schon ziemlich aufmerksam sein.

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir hier im Forum ne CX Transalp starten? Hatte ich sowieso irgendwann mal aufm Schirm und wenns Leute gibt die sich noch in der Region gut auskennen kann das richtig gut werden


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich aber ein 32er Kettenblatt montieren, sonst wird es nix


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2015)

Sagt er ja auch, dass so mancher downhill ihn gut durchgeschüttelt hat...


----------



## ice_bear (22. Februar 2015)

nach dem crossen ist vor dem putzen...


----------



## zett78 (22. Februar 2015)




----------



## goofyfooter (25. Februar 2015)

stahlinist schrieb:


> @goofyfooter : ich insistiere doch im Höchstmaß auf zur Schau Stellung weiterführenden Bildmaterials das Serotta betreffend!!!



Los geht's:
















Aprilia Werkslack-Farbe (Codes hab ich)
Ryde/Rigida Grizzly CSS Felgen
FSA Gossamer 130er LK 52/39/30 mit hinten 11-28 (ein Omnivore _>Omnivelo _) (3x 105 STI)
Kein Setback. Naturflanke muss her, denke ich: Habe da Challenge Schlappen im Visier.
Die werden besser zur Rahmenfarbe passen.

Greetz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2015)

Sattelklemme noch farblich passend zum Steuersatz.....


----------



## stahlinist (26. Februar 2015)

komfortabel&formidabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (26. Februar 2015)

schön geworden. hat der rahmen auch so minimales sloop wie meiner?


----------



## roundround (26. Februar 2015)

Das cannondale ist technisch richtig gut aber optisch etwas zu unruhig finde ich. 
Aber wenn es Spaß macht


----------



## Ianus (26. Februar 2015)

Herbst? Frühling? Egal


----------



## svenso (27. Februar 2015)

Was ihr für Wetter habt :/ Bei uns ist im Wald entweder noch gefrorener Schnee oder übelste Matschepampe das nach 1 Minute Fahrt die Räder blockieren... Ich freu mich schon auf besseres Wetter


----------



## corfrimor (27. Februar 2015)

Ich schreib' hier nur noch selten - aber das Serotta lockt mich mal wieder hinterm Ofen vor. Absolut klasse, das Rad


----------



## Cyclingjudge (2. März 2015)

Mal ein kleiner Teaser zu meinem neuen "Monstercrosser".





Mehr dazu hier.

Heute Abend werden Gabel und Steuersatz (ChrisKing SottoVoce navy) eingebaut, der Rest folgt dann im Laufe der Woche. Die Reifen waren nur probehalber drauf, sind inzwischen gegen Kenda SmallBlock8 (oder so ähnlich) in 29x2.10 getauscht. Und auch die sind nur testweise drauf. Final wird es wohl ein Schwalbe RocketRon 29x2.1 werden. Zumindest fürs Gelände.
Für die Straße kommt der Freedom by WTB ThickSlick Sport Urban Drahtreifen 29x2.1 Zoll zum Einsatz. Oder der Specialized FatBoy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (2. März 2015)

@doedsmaskinen: Ja, hat ein minimales sloping. Ich hab versucht es mit der Kamera einzufangen, aber es ist auch schon mit den Augen schwer erkennbar.

@corfrimor & viele andere: Vielen, Dank, das freut mich natuerlich, dass es gefaellt! Zumal die Besorgung des Serotta eine eher unangenehme Sache war und der Zustand des Rahmens als fast "schrottreif" (!) beschrieben werden konnte.


----------



## Matte (3. März 2015)

Mein Straggler mal im kleinen Schwarzen - im Strassendress.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1790065]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ice_bear (3. März 2015)

das Straggler gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Matte (3. März 2015)

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2015)

ice_bear schrieb:


> das Straggler gefällt mir richtig gut



+1


----------



## ONE78 (5. März 2015)

Hab meinem fixie inc auch mal die alten alustrassenlaufräder verpasst




Die rr-jungs haben mich mit ihrem blöden strava voll angesteckt...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. März 2015)

Immer noch ein geiles Rad. Aber diese Farben., die gehen ja man üüüüberhaupt gar nie nicht. 


Gesendet von meinem Ackerschnacker


----------



## Radsatz (5. März 2015)

moin
Ich hoffe hier besser augehoben zu sein mit meinem Diamond Back Overdrive 28" von 1991 Bin noch im Aufbau alles noch orginal so wie es damals war Hier worums geht  http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...1030&page=4&start=44&ndsp=18&ved=0CMQBEK0DMDU


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. März 2015)

Als ob man durch Feueralarm aus einem Traum gerissen wird...


----------



## talybont (5. März 2015)

Das ist aber kein CX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunbock (5. März 2015)

Moots Psychlo X


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2015)

Und paul comp cantis. Schick.


----------



## ice_bear (5. März 2015)

Tom, ganz egal ob mit RR oder CX Bereifung, dein fixie inc ist einfach nur 




ONE78 schrieb:


> Hab meinem fixie inc auch mal die alten alustrassenlaufräder verpasst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

Arbeitsgerät


----------



## shibby68 (6. März 2015)

ohh schön. ist das ein rove al? zufrieden damit?


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ohh schön. ist das ein rove al? zufrieden damit?


Genau - ist mein Arbeitsrad, normalerweise mit Longboards und Fly.
Hatte noch nie so ein günstiges Rad, was so viel Spaß macht. Wiegt halt so auch 12,6 kg.


----------



## shibby68 (6. März 2015)

klingt gut. gewicht ist für alltag zweitrangig denke ich. was bekommst denn da max. an reifen rein ohne bleche?


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> klingt gut. gewicht ist für alltag zweitrangig denke ich. was bekommst denn da max. an reifen rein ohne bleche?


die 50er Supremes haben 44 mm effektiv, 47er Smart Sam paasen nach Aussage anderer User auch noch (an der Gabel re und li noch etwa 3-4 mm Platz, hinten mehr). Bin versucht, die 46er Renegades zu versuchen, wobei mir die 40er Clement MSO auch genügen würden. Zu knapp im Durchlauf mag ich es auch nicht (Notlaufeigenschaften).


----------



## shibby68 (6. März 2015)

ja das ist doch mal amtlich. das bike ist ja fast "lächerlich" günstig für das gebotene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> die 50er Supremes haben 44 mm effektiv, 47er Smart Sam paasen nach Aussage anderer User auch noch (an der Gabel re und li noch etwa 3-4 mm Platz, hinten mehr). Bin versucht, die 46er Renegades zu versuchen, wobei mir die 40er Clement MSO auch genügen würden. Zu knapp im Durchlauf mag ich es auch nicht (Notlaufeigenschaften).



Die renegades sind auch nur 44mm breit auf na 19er felge und rennt wie sau. Ich finde viel, viel besser als den sam und kann den nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ianus (6. März 2015)

wunbock schrieb:


> Moots Psychlo X



An die Gabel werde ich mich in meinem Bikerleben wohl nicht mehr gewöhnen.


----------



## roundround (6. März 2015)

Kann man an die Gabel vom Rove AL einen Lowrider anbringen?


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ja das ist doch mal amtlich. das bike ist ja fast "lächerlich" günstig für das gebotene


und dann noch im Personalkauf geschossen


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Kann man an die Gabel vom Rove AL einen Lowrider anbringen?


ja, Gewinde sind vorhanden.


----------



## shibby68 (6. März 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> und dann noch im Personalkauf geschossen



Unverschämt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Unverschämt


ne, günstig


----------



## herrundmeister (7. März 2015)

Ist wirklich viel Rad fürs Geld, habe es aber nicht übers Herz gebracht ein Alu zu kaufen


----------



## talybont (7. März 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ist wirklich viel Rad fürs Geld, habe es aber nicht übers Herz gebracht ein Alu zu kaufen


Hast ja das Titan


----------



## herrundmeister (8. März 2015)

Eine Durchaus lohnende Alternative, der Rahmen wird mich vermutlich überleben. Wird noch mit weiteren unsterblichen Teilen "veredelt"


----------



## k.nickl (8. März 2015)

Qualitativ ist das Foto unterste Schublade, aber meine Handykamera schafft nicht mehr und eine DSLR nehme ich beim Training nicht mit:



/Edit: mit Panorama in noch schlechterer Qualität:


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2015)

war heute auch etwas unterwegs.


----------



## Hobb (8. März 2015)

Draußen und kein asphaltierter Weg auf dem Bild, zwei gute Argumente für eine Schublade viel weiter oben. 

Edit: mein Post bezieht sich auf das Ridley und die "unterste Schublade"


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2015)

das dingen wurde heute 145 km über straßen, radwege, feld und schotter, sowie durch den wald und morast geprügelt.


----------



## sporty (8. März 2015)




----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2015)

tubeless? wenn ja, wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (9. März 2015)

Tolles Rad, bin begeistert. Und was für eine geniale Farbe.


----------



## spinner69 (9. März 2015)

Sehr schön und einzigartig 
Nur ein schwarzer Vorbau würde mir noch besser dran gefallen.


----------



## goofyfooter (9. März 2015)

Ich plane einen YT Aufbau mit einem IRD Prestige fillet brazed Rahmen mit Colorstream Pulverbeschichtung in einem aehnlichen Farbton:
Lizard-Giftgruen Metallic - Geil!

Athena oder Chorus? Ist schwer zu erkennen...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2015)

chorus steht da drauf.


----------



## sporty (10. März 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die positive Kritik,und sorry das ich so spät antworte.
Laufradsatz ist nicht tubeless, ganz klassisch mit Schlauch.
Die Gruppe ist komplett Chorus bis auf die TRP Spyre Bremsen,die Naben sind Novatec D712SB mit Campa Freilauf.
Die Farbe (Pulver!) gibt es bei http://www.bikecolours.de/


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

Ene, mene, miste......


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2015)

Das rote...


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das rote...


 Das siehst Du doch gar nicht richtig


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2015)

Naja, das gab's ja schon das ein oder andere Mal an anderer Stelle zu sehen. Und schon allein das Rahmenset...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und schon allein das Rahmenset...



Ja, gell


----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2015)

das in 56 such ich schon einige Zeit, wird aber wohl nix mehr ...


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das in 56 such ich schon einige Zeit, wird aber wohl nix mehr ...



2 Telefonate mit den Niederlanden und ich bekam obiges Set geliefert. Gab es offiziell nicht als Rahmen-Solo. Wurde vor der Montage aus der Linie genommen. Liegt aber auch schon 10 Jahre zurück. Damals war der Cannondale Service ein Traum. Seitdem schlummert obiges 56er (sorry) Rahmenset bei mir im Keller. Nagelneu, nie aufgebaut, wie abgebildet.


----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nagelneu, nie aufgebaut, wie abgebildet.


ähem ...


----------



## herrundmeister (13. März 2015)

Wieder SSP CX


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ähem ...


nein nein 

Das blaue SuperX (ebenfalls ein 56er) ist von der Geometrie nahezu identisch. Nahezu.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (13. März 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> nein nein
> 
> Das blaue SuperX (ebenfalls ein 56er) ist von der Geometrie nahezu identisch. Nahezu.....



Es geht doch nichts über gesunde Vorratshaltung


----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> nein nein


schade. dann muss wohl triton aktiv werden ...


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Wieder SSP CX




Leider fehlt mir die Kraft in den Beinen, um das momentan zu treten. Bin schon froh, wenn es mir am Wochenende überhaupt mal auf ein Rad langt.


----------



## wunbock (14. März 2015)




----------



## Cyclingjudge (14. März 2015)

Vorläufig nur ein Garagenbild:







Gesendet von meinem Ackerschnacker


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. März 2015)

nicht gerade reinrassig, aber egal:



bioracer by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr


----------



## Matthais (15. März 2015)

Dann auch mal mein Hobel..


----------



## Ianus (15. März 2015)

Was für Wetterchen heute


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. März 2015)

Und welch ein Radl.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. März 2015)

Dann auch noch mal in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (17. März 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Dann auch noch mal in freier Wildbahn:
> Anhang anzeigen 370227 Anhang anzeigen 370228 Anhang anzeigen 370229 Anhang anzeigen 370230



Da hast du wirklich ein schönes Teil - viel Freude damit! Ich habe ein Gunslinger von Uwe Marschall und bin immer wieder von den gemufften Verbindungen und dem rohen Edelmetall fasziniert. Gerade dieses klassische und ursprüngliche ist für mich das Highlight an den nicht lackierten Marschall Rahmen. 

Was hat es mit den blauen Flecken am Unterrohr und den Kettenstreben auf sich?

Ampel


----------



## roundround (17. März 2015)

Nicht genutzte Zugdurchführung da di2?

Das Rad sieht echt Edel aus.


----------



## Schrommski (17. März 2015)

Wird wohl blaues Tape sein für die Kabel der E-Schaltung.


----------



## AngryApe (17. März 2015)

Wenig vom Rad, bescheidene Fotoqualität, aber das Panorama war einfach zu gut


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. März 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Was hat es mit den blauen Flecken am Unterrohr und den Kettenstreben auf sich?





roundround schrieb:


> Nicht genutzte Zugdurchführung da di2?





Syncros schrieb:


> Wird wohl blaues Tape sein für die Kabel der E-Schaltung.


Genau so ist es. Nur übergangsweise dran. Ich werde es mal mit silberner Folie probieren. Wenn das nix wird, nehm ich die Originalkleber von Shimano. Das blaue Tape war das einzige, was bei den Temperaturengeklebt hat. Das Metall war für den Kleber offensichtlich zu kalt.



Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Da hast du wirklich ein schönes Teil - viel Freude damit! Ich habe ein Gunslinger von Uwe Marschall und bin immer wieder von den gemufften Verbindungen und dem rohen Edelmetall fasziniert. Gerade dieses klassische und ursprüngliche ist für mich das Highlight an den nicht lackierten Marschall Rahmen.



Yo, gefällt mir auch gut. Hab noch einen älteren Rennradrahmen von Marschall von 2002. Aber der wartet auf den Wiederaufbau.



roundround schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht echt Edel aus.


Danke.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. März 2015)

was für ein wetter, jungs.
bereifung einfach ignorieren



Pro+Cross by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. März 2015)

Edel.


----------



## Ianus (20. März 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1799666]
	
[/URL]


----------



## N.F.R (22. März 2015)

Heute wieder ein paar Kilometer runtergerissen. War schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (24. März 2015)

Besseres Foto folgt natürlich


----------



## Simpel. (24. März 2015)

Mal wieder mein Crux, mit dem Alltagslaufradsatz und neuer CX1 Schaltung. 42 Kettenblatt und 11-32 Kassette.

Leider nur ein Smartphone-Foto:


----------



## knubbelchen (25. März 2015)

nach einigem hin und her überlegen ist es schlussendlich ein mares geworden und ich kann nur sagen:Bomben teil!


----------



## talybont (25. März 2015)

Mares kann ich auch 





Oder Rove AL


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2015)

Das Mares hatte ich auch im Blick, ist aber dann das Cube geworden. 
Was wiegt es denn?
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## knubbelchen (25. März 2015)

Also meins in der (noch) grundausstattung 10,20 kg,Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. März 2015)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> Also meins in der (noch) grundausstattung 10,20 kg,Größe M


Dann sollten mit ein wenig Tuning 9,5 kg locker drin sein. Mehr wird richtig teuer.


----------



## knubbelchen (25. März 2015)

Ja, denk ich auch, ist aber nicht so wichtig am crosser, das Geld steck ich eher ins rennrad,werdnur paar Sachen wie Sattel und stütze tauschen


----------



## talybont (26. März 2015)

Habe meins von knapp 9 kg auf 8,3 kg fahrfertig bekommen - ohne groß zu investieren. Niedriger gehts nur mit vielen € - Laufräder, Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstütze und viel Carbon. Aber so wären vermutlich die 7 kg machbar.


----------



## jimmykane (26. März 2015)

Vor allem die Standard-Laufräder sind halt oft sackschwer, so wie auch bei meinem Inflite. Gerade eben ist ein LRS mit Alpha 340 und 1,62 kg eingetroffen, der ist bezahlbar und schon ein halbes kg Ersparnis. Foto gibt's heute Abend .


----------



## moe 11 (27. März 2015)

Focus Crosser kann ich auch, bin letztens damit Isar Trails gefahrn is echt lustig und macht irgendwie viel mehr spaß als mitm bike


----------



## Gestalter (27. März 2015)

7-Speed is the new Single Speed! Für den Sommer hab ich mein Surly mal mit ner Schaltung ausgerüstet, schönes Retrogefühl.  Hoffe es gefällt. Cheers


----------



## ONE78 (28. März 2015)

sehr schön!


----------



## talybont (28. März 2015)

Das Kona mit 40er WTB Nanos


----------



## spinner69 (28. März 2015)

Wie viel Druck fährst Du in den Nanos? Hab auch ein Paar rumliegen und werde nicht "warm" damit ...


----------



## talybont (28. März 2015)

Vorne 2,2 bar mit Butyl, hinten 2,4 bar mit Michelin Latex (am Vortag gemessen, also auch eher 2,2 bar. Systemgewicht ca. 85 kg all inclusive.
Tour heute war stellenweise ziemlich derb - hat sich prima geschlagen. Führung, Seitenhalt, Rollverhalten, Sandtauglichkeit - nix zu meckern. 
Druck könnte man noch weiter absenken - hatte gefühlt keine Durchschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (28. März 2015)

2,2 klingt aber fuer einen Clincher(?) schon echt grenzwertig. Ich kenn den Reifen nicht, aber mit dem Ritchey Excavader z.B. hier, ueber den ich bisher positiv ueberrascht bin (Grunewald/BER/BB), wuerde ich nicht deutlich unter 3 bar gehen - Verformung ist einfach zu gross.


----------



## talybont (29. März 2015)

Clement PDX und LAS fahre ich mit max. 2,5 bar und Latex und der Nano ist noch fetter. Was soll der höhere Druck bringen? Wenn im Wiegetritt auf Asphalt das VR gefühlt walkt, passt der Druck im Gelände.


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2015)

Budget Crosser, für den Weg zur Arbeit und dem entspannten Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenausflug.


----------



## spinner69 (29. März 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Vorne 2,2 bar mit Butyl, hinten 2,4 bar mit Michelin Latex (am Vortag gemessen, also auch eher 2,2 bar. Systemgewicht ca. 85 kg all inclusive.
> Tour heute war stellenweise ziemlich derb - hat sich prima geschlagen. Führung, Seitenhalt, Rollverhalten, Sandtauglichkeit - nix zu meckern.
> Druck könnte man noch weiter absenken - hatte gefühlt keine Durchschläge.



danke Dir


----------



## Cyclingjudge (30. März 2015)

Mal ein kleines Update. Bei dem Aufbau dürfte es bleiben, Nur die Laufräder werden ab und an getauscht.










Vielleicht nehm ich noch schwarzes Tape zum Abschluß des Lenkerbandes.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. März 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehm ich noch schwarzes Tape zum Abschluß des Lenkerbandes.



Unbedingt! Sieht solide aus.


----------



## Gestalter (30. März 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


>


Ein echt schönes Do-it-all-Bike, einzig das Blech zwischen den Sitzstreben will mir nicht recht gefallen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (30. März 2015)

Gestalter schrieb:


> Ein echt schönes Do-it-all-Bike, einzig das Blech zwischen den Sitzstreben will mir nicht recht gefallen.


Hätte man graziler machen können, da das ja nur die Halterung für die Schutzbleche tragen muß. Aber so habe ich das Teil mit silberner Reflexfolie beklebt, was die Sicherheit im Dunklen erhöht.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (30. März 2015)

hat der lrs abwechselnd schwarze und silberne speichen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (30. März 2015)




----------



## Cyclingjudge (31. März 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> hat der lrs abwechselnd schwarze und silberne speichen ?


Yep.


----------



## N.F.R (1. April 2015)

Neuer Rahmen.
Wetter war heute so schei$e, da hab ich die Bilder ein wenig bearbeitet


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

sehr sehr geil!

wenn da jetzt noch Scheibenbremsen dran wären...

was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## Schrommski (2. April 2015)

Gerade weil da keine Scheibenbremsen dran sind, finde ich das Gerät wirklich mal gelungen.
Sehr schön!


----------



## N.F.R (2. April 2015)

Scheibenbremsen brauch ich am crosser nicht. Keep it simple 
Reifen sind 42´er conti x-king.
Gewicht 8,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2015)

die stellung des schaltwerkes sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
klappert da nix?


----------



## N.F.R (2. April 2015)

Nö, klappert nichts. Ist halt ein x0 MTB Schaltwerk für bis zu 36T. Daher viel Umschlingung. Kommt aber eh noch eine grössere Kassette drauf. Momentan 26 oder28T, glaub ich.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2015)

der rahmen stammt aus dem cx-sport forum?
guter aufbau.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. April 2015)

N.F.R schrieb:


> Nö, klappert nichts. Ist halt ein x0 MTB Schaltwerk für bis zu 36T. Daher viel Umschlingung. Kommt aber eh noch eine grössere Kassette drauf. Momentan 26 oder28T, glaub ich.



Noch größer als 36? Was hast du vor?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2015)

Größer als 26 bzw. 28.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

N.F.R schrieb:


> Reifen sind 42´er conti x-king.



wo genau is der her?






da gibts ihn ja nicht...


----------



## N.F.R (2. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der rahmen stammt aus dem cx-sport forum?
> guter aufbau.



Ja,genau.


----------



## herrundmeister (2. April 2015)

die Reifen gab es bis vor Kurzem z.B. bei Bike Components


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

Conti nervt so n bissel...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2015)

http://www.bike-palast.com/index.ph...4417b3795a2e&gclid=COXR29ux2MQCFdPMtAodyX0A-g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

der wär sowieso nix für mich

das is die Asien Variante, heisst offiziell Sport.

Contis ohne Black Chili lohnen sich einfach nicht.


----------



## talybont (2. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> der wär sowieso nix für mich
> 
> das is die Asien Variante, heisst offiziell Sport.
> 
> Contis ohne Black Chili lohnen sich einfach nicht.



da gehe ich nicht mit - die CX-Speed sind prima Alltagsreifen. Und mit BCC hat Conti keine gescheiten Crosser im Programm. Gegen Clement, Challenge und Michelin können die nirgends anstinken.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

der CX Speed is mir an der Karkasse geplatzt.


----------



## ONE78 (2. April 2015)

Den x king gibts doch in 33mm mit bcc und ick find den gut. Der ist zwar schmaler als zb nen rocket ron aber rennt und gript sehr gut


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (3. April 2015)

Clement sind super!


----------



## talybont (3. April 2015)

das X-King Profil konnte ich schon am 29er nicht leiden. Viel zu lange und dünne Schulterstolen. Die sind immer weggeknickt, so dass es in schnellen Kurven immer ein blödes Gefühl war.


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Ich hab auch noch n 33er X-King daheim und hatte genau das selbe schwammige Fahrgefühl...wegbiegende lange Stollen...


----------



## Kharma (9. April 2015)

N'abend...

Nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cyclocrossers 
Und da ich hier noch kein Exemplar von Norco gefunden habe, stell ich frech meins ein.^^

Tadaa: Norco Treshold A1 in der "Kharma-Edition" 
Hier und da sind noch kleine Veränderungen geplant, aber im Großen und Ganzen steht das so:


----------



## jimmykane (9. April 2015)

Sehr cool! Erinnert mich mit dem Kettenblatt auch an meins ;-). Haste mit den Schrauben ja noch etwas Farbe reingebracht . Welche Kombi fährste? Also Zählezahl vorne/hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. April 2015)




----------



## Kharma (10. April 2015)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Erinnert mich mit dem Kettenblatt auch an meins ;-). Haste mit den Schrauben ja noch etwas Farbe reingebracht . Welche Kombi fährste? Also Zählezahl vorne/hinten.



Etwas "Punk" muss sein 

Ähm, vorne 42 und hinten 11-36, 11fach.


----------



## Ianus (10. April 2015)




----------



## ONE78 (10. April 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Etwas "Punk" muss sein
> 
> Ähm, vorne 42 und hinten 11-36, 11fach.



Welche SW-STI kombi kann denn das?


----------



## Kharma (10. April 2015)

Ganz normal ein 105er Schaltwerk ohne irgendwas zu basteln oder so...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Etwas "Punk" muss sein



recht hat er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (11. April 2015)

da das Wetter so schön ist, werde ich heute nachmittag auch mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## KONI-DU (13. April 2015)

....ich wollte mal was Neues und hatte lange überlegt, ob endlich mal ein 29er MTB oder doch was ganz anderes. 
Es ist was anderes geworden und ich bin seit meiner gestrigen (Erst)Ausfahrt begeistert


----------



## gigo (16. April 2015)

Mein erster Crosser nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt- taugt mir voll! Muss mal bei Gelegenheit noch ein besseres Foto machen. Leider bekomme ich das Hinterrad aber mit dem Schnellspanner nicht 100%ig fest. Wäre da eine Schraubachse anstelle eines Schnellspanners besser?


----------



## argh (17. April 2015)

Das Problem kenne ich von meinem Crosscheck auch. Entweder nimmst du tatsächlich ne Schraubachse (ich hatte eine günstige Mounty Special ausprobiert) ooooder Schnellspanner mit hoher Spannkraft à la Salsa. 

Die Farbe des Rahmens ist spitze. Und mit den pinken Kontrasten ist das bike schon fast schrill.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2015)

Schöne Farben  Und ziemlich großer Sattelstützenauszug.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2015)

welche einbaubreite hat das hinterrad?
für 130 mm habe ich noch eine neue (wegen fehlkauf) mounty special spannachse da.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2015)

Sehr schön !


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2015)

Grün/pink geht ab durch die decke!


----------



## gigo (17. April 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> welche einbaubreite hat das hinterrad?
> für 130 mm habe ich noch eine neue (wegen fehlkauf) mounty special spannachse da.



Danke für das Angebot, die HR-Nabe hat aber leider 135 mm Einbaubreite. Naja, werde ich mal nen Satz bestellen, die sind ja zum Glück nicht allzu teuer.

Das mit dem Sattelstützenauszug stimmt, war auch tatsächlich etwas zu hoch gestern. Habe sie mal ein bisschen weiter rein geschoben - mit der richtigen Sitzposition muss ich eh noch ein bisschen herumexperimentieren.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. April 2015)

geile farben. welches lenkerband ist denn so brutal pink?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (17. April 2015)

Bontrager hat da eine gute Auswahl. Ich habe das Gel Cork in Serious Pink verbaut.


----------



## tommi101 (17. April 2015)

Mein Crossbow:


----------



## gigo (18. April 2015)

Kleines Update: Vorbau-, Lenker- und Sattelposition geändert, jetzt fährt es sich viel besser. Vom Gewicht her liegt es bei 9,49 kg, ist halt einfach ein schweres Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Aber es fährt sich spitze!


----------



## spinner69 (18. April 2015)

Schmale Wege an schmalen Wassern mit schmalen Reifen ... ich liebe es


----------



## goofyfooter (18. April 2015)

gigo schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Vorbau-, Lenker- und Sattelposition geändert, jetzt fährt es sich viel besser. Vom Gewicht her liegt es bei 9,49 kg, ist halt einfach ein schweres Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Aber es fährt sich spitze!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379080



Ich wollte zuerst nix sagen, da hier oft eigenwillige Sattel/Lenker/Vorbau Stellungen zu sehen sind, aber das hier sieht um Welten besser aus Im Vergleich zur ersten Pos am Bach. Es sieht zwar so aus, als wenn du immer noch Ueeberhoehung hast, aber das is nun bei Leibe nix ungewoehnliches und es wirkt auch nicht extrem.
Eins noch: die Lenkerstellung war am Bach besser - hier wieder etwas zu hoch. 
Ich zeig's mal jeweils falsch:

Zu Niedrig:




Zu Hoch:






Das Surly gefaellt mir!  Bin gespannt, ob das Schaltauge noch in naher Zukunft Verwendung findet.

Greetz


----------



## goofyfooter (18. April 2015)

Ich hatte schon ueberlegt heute in Shorts zu fahren, war aber dann froh doch die Tights uebergezogen zu haben.


----------



## gigo (18. April 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ueberlegt heute in Shorts zu fahren, war aber dann froh doch die Tights uebergezogen zu haben.



Ich war nur in Shorts und kurzem Trikot unterwegs - brrrr
Danke für den Tipp mit der Lenkerstellung! War grad nochmal im Keller und habe diese etwas entschärft. Mal schauen, wie es sich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt so anfühlt.
Singlespeed war jetzt mal ein erster Versuch, bis jetzt taugt's mir. Sollte ich aber doch irgendwann eine Schaltung vermissen, kann ich ja jederzeit eine nachrüsten.


----------



## c-racer (19. April 2015)

Endlich kann ich hier auch wieder was posten


----------



## ONE78 (19. April 2015)

zeig mal mehr, sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-racer (19. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eierlegende-stahl-wollmilchsau-mit-scheibenbremsen-aufbauthread.746543/page-1


----------



## svenso (19. April 2015)

Ein zu hoch oder zu tief der STIs ist doch auch immer Geschmackssache. Wenn ich mir die Bikes bei manchen Pros ansehe dann hat der eine die zum Himmel stehen, der andere fährt nen runden Bügel und die Dinger sind extrem tief.


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2015)




----------



## Nordpol (19. April 2015)

bis auf die Felgen sehr schön, aber das weißt Du ja...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (19. April 2015)

Falsch.
Geiles Rad mit noch geileren Laufrädern.


Gesendet von meinem Ackerschnacker


----------



## talybont (20. April 2015)

Offroadbrevet - 207 km - 2100 hm (letzten 120 km fast nur bergab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. April 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Offroadbrevet - 207 km - 2100 hm (letzten 120 km fast nur bergab)



Habe das Bild ja schon im Nachbarforum zitiert.  
Btw: Das Gipfelkreuz hat mein Schwager gebaut. Eingefasst ist ein Taunusquarz.


----------



## talybont (20. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe das Bild ja schon im Nachbarforum zitiert.
> Btw: Das Gipfelkreuz hat mein Schwager gebaut. Eingefasst ist ein Taunusquarz.


Und runter zu den Sandplacken habe ich mir derart den Ar.... abgefroren, dass mein Zittern den Fahrstil versaut hat. War danach total verspannt. Ab der Saalburg ging es dann besser.


----------



## jimmykane (20. April 2015)

Stoppomat genutzt!?


----------



## goofyfooter (20. April 2015)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (20. April 2015)

biste endlich wieder am fahren? dann lass uns die woche mal zusammen ne runde drehen.


----------



## goofyfooter (20. April 2015)

Gerne - dann musst du aber deine Slicks abziehen!
Lass dich von dem letzten Stueck Asphalt nicht taeuschen, da ich den Grune z.Z. unsicher mache um moeglichst viele trails kennenzulernen.

p.s. der Grune versandet grad schon wieder, hoffentlich regnet es bald nbisschen.


----------



## goofyfooter (22. April 2015)

*"Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am Morgen!"*​


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2015)




----------



## Cyclingjudge (27. April 2015)

Des Radl is ja ganz fesch, aber des Lenkerband?


----------



## _stalker_ (27. April 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Des Radl is ja ganz fesch, aber des Lenkerband...


 ...macht es erst richtig schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (29. April 2015)

Am fränkischen Meer ... etwas kalt, dafür wenig Betrieb


----------



## MaxBas (30. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin noch sehr neu auf einem Crosser.
Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von hilfsbereiten Leuten hier bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines 2014 Kona Rove.
Wie ich zu diesem Bike kam, ließe sich hier nachlesen. Kurzfassung: Ich wollte einen Stahlrahmenallrounder mit Flatbar. Aufbau kam leider nicht in Frage und so wurde es am Ende das Rove. Allerdings bleiben die Drops. Ich finde es ist ein grundsätzlich gut zusammengestelltes Bike. Das Type 2 X9 Schaltwerk zusammen mit der Apex Kassette  z.B. gefällt mir sehr. Ich habe noch die Freeryder Reifen gegen WTB Nano getauscht und mich für DMR Vault Flats als Pedale entschieden. Es macht im Gelände hier an der Isar in München echt viel Spaß. So sehr, dass ich nun noch nach einem MTB schiele.......


----------



## spinner69 (1. Mai 2015)

Viel Spass mit dem Kona 

PS: Fährst Du mit dem Schnellspanner des Vorderrads in der Position wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## MaxBas (1. Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich nicht ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2015)

Gestern fertig geworden.
Crux Crosser meiner Schwester.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Kollege hat sein Crux auch mit der Farbkombi ich  es. 

(Die Lenkerstellung geht aber gar nicht.)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2015)

Mir gefällt die Farbkombi auch saugut.
Sie hat wohl daran rumgestellt und getestet ; ist mir auf den Bildern auch gleich aufgefallen.
(Ich war mit einem Kumpel "auf einer anderen Baustelle" biken.)
Final bleibt der Lenker so wohl nicht.
Ist auch aktuell ein zu langer Vorbau von mir dran (90 od. 100mm  ).
Meine Schwester ist gerade mal  1,55m ... (und wächst auch nicht mehr   )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2015)

"Meine Schester ist gerade mal  1,55m ... (und wächst auch nicht mehr   )"


----------



## spinner69 (1. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kollege hat sein Crux auch mit der Farbkombi ich  es.
> 
> (Die Lenkerstellung geht aber gar nicht.)



Die Farbvariante ist echt Klasse, bin gerade auch über dem Aufbau. Alle Teile zu Hause, nur die Sapims sind noch im Teilrueckstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (1. Mai 2015)

Das Crux ist aus Alu, oder? Welche Felgen und Brensen sind da dran?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Das Crux E5 ist aus Alu und hat eine Carbongabel. Bremse Avid BB7 Road S. Felgen müsste Maggo wissen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2015)

Sind weiße FunWorks Naben und Atmosphere Felgen..
Ist eigentlich ein 29er MTB LRS.

Die Felgen sind mein persönlicher Geheimtipp. Fahre die Felge selbst an zwei Rädern und die würde ich jeder ZTR vorziehen.


Mit der Bremse hat Marcel Recht. BB7 Road "S"


----------



## Teguerite (1. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke an beide. 

Hab an meinem Crux die originalen Axis 2.0 in Rente geschickt. Schade dass Specialized immer irgendwelche eher schweren Komponenten verbaut und damit das Gewicht ruiniert. Selbst aufbauen - hätte ich auch besser gemacht.


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Mai 2015)

finale Ausbaustuffe


----------



## N.F.R (2. Mai 2015)

Hat auf jeden Fall ein besseres Foto verdient, als vor einem Stapel Blumenerde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2015)

Illegale titanfarm ;-)


----------



## sonic00 (3. Mai 2015)

sonic00 schrieb:


> neues Pferd im Stall:
> Kettenblätter werden noch auf kpl. schwarz geändert



...steht mangels Nutzung zum


----------



## Ianus (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

sonic00 schrieb:


> ...steht mangels Nutzung zum *Verkauf*


Verdammt! Falscher Zeitpunkt....


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2015)

ist Dir ohnehin zu gross.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

Größe M/L   ?!   

Würde passen.


----------



## sonic00 (3. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Größe M/L   ?!
> 
> Würde passen.



ja, ist M/L - ich bin 1,83m groß und die Größe passt perfekt!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2015)

@herrundmeister Gefällt mir sehr gut! Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @herrundmeister Gefällt mir sehr gut! Welche Felgen sind das?


velocity aileron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2015)

Danke! Und ich dachte das wären Carbonfelgen in UD


----------



## MCTryal (4. Mai 2015)

Ich reihe mal mit hier ein.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2015)

Gut, trotz alu.


----------



## spümco (4. Mai 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> finale Ausbaustuffe


Sehr schick-was ist das für ne Gabel und für ein Lenker?


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Mai 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Sehr schick-was ist das für ne Gabel und für ein Lenker?


Gabel ist eine Kinesis CXD http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/products/forks/cross/cxd
Lenker Salsa Cowbell 2
http://salsacycles.com/components/category/road_handlebars/cowbell_2


----------



## spümco (5. Mai 2015)

danke


----------



## gigo (12. Mai 2015)

Mittlerweile mit Übersetzung 39:17 und Spannachse hinten - 9,48 kg reinster Fahrspass bei jedem Wetter


----------



## whitewater (16. Mai 2015)

Dann stell ich mal was in doppeltem Sinne Off Topic vor




Weder eine Schönheit, noch fahre ich damit wirklich CX. Getragen wirds nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen
Dafür Potential als eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
CrossCheck Rahmen, PureBlood Gabel, Remerx Hurry auf Novatec/Shimano Nady Centaur US Sugino XD3 (24/34/46). Spyre 160/160. Die IS Aufnahme hinten vom Rahmenbauer eingelötet.
Im Bild mit Smart Sam 47/BlackMamba 50, Sommerrigg für den Arbeitsweg, hat aber Potential, das Hardtail überflüssig zu machen.
Nächste Woche kommen Bleche und Randonneur Hyper 37 rein, dann gehts damit auf Urlaubsreise.
Für Spaß werd ich auch noch mal GP4000/25 draufziehen, damit sollte es sich als Rennradersatz eignen (halt 30mm zuviel Hinterbaulänge).


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Mai 2015)

Bis auf die Speichenreflektoren ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (18. Mai 2015)

Vatertagstour (115km)


----------



## Ianus (22. Mai 2015)

Schon mal probehängen als Wallhanger.... . man weiss ja nie .


----------



## Matthias21 (23. Mai 2015)

*Specialized Crux Expert Carbon 2015 (56cm)*






Ein echt tolles Rad. Gekauft vor vier Wochen und bisher 180km gefahren bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Habe in letzter Zeit allerdings gemerkt, dass ich neben meinem Alu-Crosser lieber ein richtiges Rennrad fahren möchte, weshalb das Crux demnächst im Bikemarkt landet.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2015)

ein schönes rad, aber diese klopper von scheibenbremssätteln gehen gar nicht.


----------



## whitewater (23. Mai 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ein schönes rad, aber diese klopper von scheibenbremssätteln gehen gar nicht.



so ist das halt, wenn der Geber auch noch auf dem Sattel sitzt 
@Matthias21 auch wenn ich das finanzielle mal weglasse, ich finde das Crux würde auch als Rennrad einiges her machen, und finds in der Farbe und dem Aufbau extrem sexy. Wenn es von der Geo passt, würde ich da wohl einfach Rennreifen draufziehen. Je nachdem, was da für Laufräder drin sind, kann man sich da ja auch noch austoben.
Wenn Du das verkloppst, um Dir dann nen Diskrenner zuzulegen wär Dir nicht mehr  zu helfen


----------



## BENDERR (23. Mai 2015)

whitewater schrieb:


> so ist das halt, wenn der Geber auch noch auf dem Sattel sitzt
> @Matthias21 auch wenn ich das finanzielle mal weglasse, ich finde das Crux würde auch als Rennrad einiges her machen, und finds in der Farbe und dem Aufbau extrem sexy. Wenn es von der Geo passt, würde ich da wohl einfach Rennreifen draufziehen. Je nachdem, was da für Laufräder drin sind, kann man sich da ja auch noch austoben.
> Wenn Du das verkloppst, um Dir dann nen Diskrenner zuzulegen wär Dir nicht mehr  zu helfen


wenn ichs richtig sehe, sind das aber mechanische discs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (23. Mai 2015)

whitewater schrieb:


> so ist das halt, wenn der Geber auch noch auf dem Sattel sitzt


 Ein paar anständige BB7 sind nicht soviel schlechter, als das man sich diese Hybrid-Geschwüre ans Rad binden muß. Wenn dann schon vollhydraulisch, ist ja mittlerweile möglich.


----------



## Rommos (23. Mai 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ein paar anständige BB7 sind nicht soviel schlechter, als das man sich diese Hybrid-Geschwüre ans Rad binden muß. Wenn dann schon vollhydraulisch, ist ja mittlerweile möglich.



...oder TRP Spyre


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2015)

whitewater schrieb:


> so ist das halt, wenn der Geber auch noch auf dem Sattel sitzt
> @Matthias21 auch wenn ich das finanzielle mal weglasse, ich finde das Crux würde auch als Rennrad einiges her machen, und finds in der Farbe und dem Aufbau extrem sexy. Wenn es von der Geo passt, würde ich da wohl einfach Rennreifen draufziehen. Je nachdem, was da für Laufräder drin sind, kann man sich da ja auch noch austoben.
> Wenn Du das verkloppst, um Dir dann nen Diskrenner zuzulegen wär Dir nicht mehr  zu helfen




Würde ich auch machen.
Das Crux hat ja eh die Tarmac-Geo.


----------



## whitewater (23. Mai 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wenn ichs richtig sehe, sind das aber mechanische discs


Augen auf im Crossverkehr Google mal nach Hyrd


----------



## Matthias21 (24. Mai 2015)

@whitewater, danke für deine netten Zeilen.

Ich habe das hier im Sinn:

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/road/endurance_race/domane/domane_4_3_compact/

Bin ich gestern kurz Probe gefahren und fand es sehr schön. An meinem Trek Ion CX habe ich auch Felgenbremsen und scheine damit besser zurechtzukommen als mit Scheibe, ist halt ein persönliches Ding. Sicher sieht das Crux toll aus, aber im Endeffekt habe ich mit meinem Ion CX und gestern auch mit dem Domane ein etwas besseres Fahrgefühl, was für mich am Ende mehr zählt. 

Mittlerweile finde ich, dass ich mit dem Kauf des Crux sowieso etwas hochgegriffen habe. So ein teures Rad ist für die paar Kilometer (da ich das meiste trotzdem mit meinem Ion fahre), die ich im Jahr fahre, ziemlich unverhältnismäßig. 

Naja, ich werde es mal bei ebay reinsetzen und sehen was passiert. Wenn es niemand für den Preis, den ich mir vorstelle, nimmt, werde ich mir was anderes überlegen, denn verschleudern werde ich es nicht.


----------



## .floe. (24. Mai 2015)

Von der Tour heute


----------



## whitewater (24. Mai 2015)

Ist das ein Halter für ein ipad Mini?


----------



## .floe. (24. Mai 2015)

Das ist die Lifeproof Halterung fürs iPhone 5.


----------



## norman68 (24. Mai 2015)

So mein Dengfu hat einen neue Kurbel bekommen


----------



## Big D (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.F.R (25. Mai 2015)

Von der Ausfahrt Heute.
Neu seit den letzten Bildern : Sram XX 11-36 Kassette, Laufradsatz, 38T Narrowwide Kettenblatt und Lizard Skins Lenkerband.


----------



## Teguerite (27. Mai 2015)

Update:

Laufradsatz
Sattelstütze
Kompaktübersetzung


----------



## tofino73 (28. Mai 2015)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Laufradsatz
> Sattelstütze
> Kompaktübersetzung



Megaschön. Welche Dimension haben die Reifen? Gruss


----------



## Teguerite (28. Mai 2015)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Megaschön. Welche Dimension haben die Reifen? Gruss




Das sind die hier, Schwalbe Kojak, in 700x35C:
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/kojak.html

Von Zipp sind sie mir auf Anfrage freigegeben worden, obwohl im Manual der Felgen was anderes steht.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2015)

das bike sieht mir zu sehr nach rennrad aus.

die sattelstütze, bzw. wie der sattel geklemmt ist, gefällt mir so gar nicht.
eine canyon vcls 1.0 würde hier deutlich schicker aussehen.


----------



## tofino73 (28. Mai 2015)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Das sind die hier, Schwalbe Kojak, in 700x35C:
> http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/kojak.html
> 
> Von Zipp sind sie mir auf Anfrage freigegeben worden, obwohl im Manual der Felgen was anderes steht.



Den GP4000SII gibt es mittlerweile auch in 28mm. Habe den derzeit auf meinem Crosser drauf, geht ab wie...

Gruss


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. Mai 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wie der sattel geklemmt ist, gefällt mir so gar nicht.


Das mag auf dem Foto täuschen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob der Sattel recht weit vorne geklemmt ist.
Wenn du da mal richtig hinten sitzt und es kommt eine Bodenwelle, die du nicht gesehen hast, kann es dir passieren, daß das Gestell unter der plötzlichen Last bricht.
Dann besser ne Stütze mit mehr Setback.
Sofern man überhaupt so weit hinten sitzen muß.
Ich hatte an meinen beiden Crossern ne Canyon VCLS mit 35mm Setback. Seit einem Bikefitting fahre ich Stützen mit 0 Setback und komme damit erstaunlicherweise bestens zurecht.


----------



## Teguerite (28. Mai 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Das mag auf dem Foto täuschen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob der Sattel recht weit vorne geklemmt ist.
> Wenn du da mal richtig hinten sitzt und es kommt eine Bodenwelle, die du nicht gesehen hast, kann es dir passieren, daß das Gestell unter der plötzlichen Last bricht.
> Dann besser ne Stütze mit mehr Setback.
> Sofern man überhaupt so weit hinten sitzen muß.
> Ich hatte an meinen beiden Crossern ne Canyon VCLS mit 35mm Setback. Seit einem Bikefitting fahre ich Stützen mit 0 Setback und komme damit erstaunlicherweise bestens zurecht.




Ja das ist so mit der Klemmung, ich habe den Sattel recht weit vorne geklemmt. Am Gestänge ist eine Skala, da bin ich aber noch nicht ganz am Anschlag. Ich habe an allen Rädern so eine Einstellung am Sattel, weiss auch nicht genau warum. Ich muss wohl auch noch die Spacer unter dem Lenker rausnehmen, die Sitzposition ist mir noch zu etwas aufrecht.


----------



## talybont (29. Mai 2015)

kann es sein, dass der Rahmen zu kurz ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (29. Mai 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass der Rahmen zu kurz ist?


die sattelposition ist ja nicht davon abhängig. dann wäre es ein zu langer vorbau


----------



## quepasatony (30. Mai 2015)

Salsa la Cruz Ti


----------



## Priest0r (30. Mai 2015)

Mein Pompino ist fertig:


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2015)

Nach einer höhenmeterreichen Woche bin ich heute nach längerer Zeit endlich mal wieder auf den Crosser gestiegen und ein bisschen im Flachen herumgefahren und habe versucht, irgendwie dem Velothon zu entfliehen (außerdem musste ich mal testen, mit Rucksack und Trinkblase auf dem Crosser zu fahren; für längere Strecken)... Bin wieder einmal echt begeistert von dem Rad.
Seit gestern ist ein neues Lenkerband drauf, weil ich mit dem Lizard Skins DSP weder vom Wickeln noch vom Greifen so ganz zufrieden war. Das Band für 7 € ließ sich perfekt wickeln und greift sich sehr gut. Ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten (Kette und Züge) gab's auch noch...


----------



## goofyfooter (31. Mai 2015)

Rocklobster von hier: http://plusonelapcustomsgallery.blogspot.de/2006/05/custom-cross-4-franks-rocklobster.html

GEIL!






Zwei Klassiker von Bruce Gordon:










von hier: http://brucegordoncycles.blogspot.de/


----------



## argh (31. Mai 2015)

Die letzten drei finde ich saugeil. 

Und von denen ist wiederum das allerletzte das allerbeste. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (31. Mai 2015)

so geil der Typ :


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2015)

Super ted ist eine coole socke.


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## epic2006 (3. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Neuererwerb, focus mares cx:









Veränderungen sind in Planung, wird aber wohl erst nach der Saison was...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## goofyfooter (4. Juni 2015)

*OOOOHHHHHHHH, SUCH A ....





*


----------



## TiJoe (5. Juni 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Neuererwerb, focus mares cx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Gerrit!

Ist das eine Sonderlackierung?
Ich habe so eine noch nie gesehen...

Gruß Joe, der auch Mares fährt...


----------



## norman68 (5. Juni 2015)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Moin Gerrit!
> 
> Ist das eine Sonderlackierung?
> Ich habe so eine noch nie gesehen...
> ...




Sollte das Focus Mars CX 2.0 aus 2015 sein wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## spinner69 (6. Juni 2015)

Bei 36 Grad fühl ich mich mit dem Crosser noch ein bisschen wohler


----------



## kuwahara (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2015)

ui. sehr schönes vaya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. Juni 2015)

Jupp, schönes ding. Nur der lenker wirkt so schmal?


----------



## kuwahara (10. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Jupp, schönes ding. Nur der lenker wirkt so schmal?


ich mach mal demnächst mehr fotos...lenker ist ein 44er...das täuscht


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juni 2015)

Oh ja, bitte mehr bilder! Wie siehts mit der reifenfreiheit aus? Geht da noch mehr?


----------



## kuwahara (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## Focus Cypress (13. Juni 2015)

Anbei mal mein Canyon Inflite. Bisher wurde eigentlich nur der Sattel getauscht. Nun läuft es ziemlich gut.


----------



## goofyfooter (14. Juni 2015)

@lupus_bhg


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2015)

Sonntagsründchen:


----------



## Matte (15. Juni 2015)

Solo - Singlespeed - 38:13 - Berlin Hamburg - 324km - 15.35 Std. von Tür zu Tür





Tolle Strecke mit schöner Natur, gepflegten Fahrradwegen und einer Gierseilfähre.

P.S.: Kleiner Bericht im Single-Speed-Touren Thread.


----------



## chaos_inc (15. Juni 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> Solo - Singlespeed - 38:13 - Berlin Hamburg - 324km - 15.35 Std. von Tür zu Tür
> 
> Tolle Strecke mit schöner Natur, gepflegten Fahrradwegen und einer Gierseilfähre.
> 
> P.S.: Kleiner Bericht im Single-Speed-Touren Thread.



Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (15. Juni 2015)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Respekt




Aber sowas von.....


----------



## Quen (16. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß, ne andere Stütze wäre schöner...


----------



## zett78 (16. Juni 2015)

Den Sattel finde ich schlimmer 
Sonst cool


----------



## Quen (16. Juni 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Den Sattel finde ich schlimmer
> Sonst cool


Der ist anatomischen Gründen geschuldet


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Am mutigsten finde ich den Parkplatz und das Anschließverfahren.


----------



## Quen (16. Juni 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Am mutigsten finde ich den Parkplatz und das Anschließverfahren.


Dorf und 3min ... Ja ich weiß, kann ausreichen, hier mache ich mir jedoch keine Sorgen. Rad war zumindest noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.F.R (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, mit dem Sattel ist das so ne Sache.
Die die zum Hintern passen gewinnen selten einen Schönheitspreis, leider.


----------



## zett78 (16. Juni 2015)

Mich würde manchmal der Hintern dazu interessieren


----------



## ONE78 (16. Juni 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2015)

Wie gut ist das bitte ?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2015)

verdammt gut.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Juni 2015)

Mein erster Eindruck war: der Rahmen ist viel zu klein, ansonsten wäre der Stützenauszug nicht so gewaltig. Der Lenker ist für den kleinen Rahmen viel zu mächtig, ebenso die STI´s (sind das die hydraulischen?). Das Label der Gabel stört (mich). Die Blautöne stimmen nicht überein.

Kurzum, mich persönlich haut des jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Muß es aber auch nicht. Dem Besitzer muß es gefallen. Das langt völlig.


----------



## goofyfooter (17. Juni 2015)

Ueberhoehung ist auf jedenfall deutlich zu sehen, das stimmt. Ist aber bei langen Armen nicht weiter arg. Es kommt immer auf individuellen Koerpermasse an, und die sind oft weitab der Norm 
Lenker und STI sind zu maechtig? Quatsch - so klein ist der Rahmen nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2015)

bevor der grosse Regen kommt, schnell noch eine schöne Tour gemacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2015)

Kurzurlaub aufm Darß. Da das Rad mit war, habe ich am Montag mal Saaler und Bodstedter Bodden umrundet...




*Am Bodstedter Bodden*




*Prerow*


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck war: der Rahmen ist viel zu klein, ansonsten wäre der Stützenauszug nicht so gewaltig. Der Lenker ist für den kleinen Rahmen viel zu mächtig, ebenso die STI´s (sind das die hydraulischen?). Das Label der Gabel stört (mich). Die Blautöne stimmen nicht überein.
> 
> Kurzum, mich persönlich haut des jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Muß es aber auch nicht. Dem Besitzer muß es gefallen. Das langt völlig.



der rahmen ist xl, größer gibts nicht. aber ja der könnte gern 2-3cm mehr haben am sitz und steuerrohr. der lenker wirkt nur groß ist nen compakter. die sti sind hydraulisch, aber eigentlich normal groß. kuck mal hier, da sieht man das cockpit besser.

wer schwarze enve gabel decals findet, gibt mir bitte bescheid. die weißen sind mir inzwischen auch too much.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> der rahmen ist xl, größer gibts nicht. aber ja der könnte gern 2-3cm mehr haben am sitz und steuerrohr.



Du mußt dich nicht rechtfertigen. Wie ich schon schrieb: dir muß das Rad gefallen (und das tut es ja offensichtlich auch). Alles andere ist kalter Kaffee.

Ich kenne das Problem ja auch. Mein ehemaliger Nox-Rahmen war definitiv auch zu klein. Das ist halt das Problem von großen Personen mit (eigentlich) zu kleinen Rahmen. Da muß dann die Stütze weit raus und der Vorbau ist meist auch länger als gewohnt. Und das sieht dann halt, na sagen wir mal ungewöhnlich aus.
Und zu meinem großen Bedauern gibt es so gut wie keine Carbonrahmen für Leute über 190 cm Körpergröße. Letztens hab ich einen gesehen, der wurde in 61cm angeboten mit einem 215er Steuerrohr. Dafür aber mit einer Gabel mit einer Einbauhöhe von 368 mm. Da ne 395er rein und es könnte auch für Große passen.



ONE78 schrieb:


> der lenker wirkt nur groß ist nen compakter. die sti sind hydraulisch, aber eigentlich normal groß. kuck mal hier, da sieht man das cockpit besser.



Na ja, die sind wohl schon größer als die normalen Di2, wie ich sie am Rad habe. Und durch den im Prinzip zu kleinen Rahmen wirkt das dann etwas unproportioniert.



ONE78 schrieb:


> wer schwarze enve gabel decals findet, gibt mir bitte bescheid. die weißen sind mir inzwischen auch too much.



Ich sage nur: schwarze Reflexfolie. Zurechtschneiden und drüberkleben.


----------



## svenso (18. Juni 2015)

Das Rad von @ONE78 ist für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben - passt, für mich sehr stimming aufgebaut und über Überhöhung und Position kann man vielleicht streiten, aber wenn es für den Besitzer so fahrbar ist, umso besser. Kommt ja auf Armlänge und Flexibilität an...


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2015)

Der rahmen ist mir aber nur in der höhe zu klein. Die länge passt ganz gut, könnte eher noch etwas kürzer sein. Von daher ist die lange stütze das kleinste übel...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2015)

Bombtrack mit neuem Reisecrosser namens Beyond:







(Quelle)


----------



## Kittie (20. Juni 2015)

GEIL!


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2015)

Ein bombtrack awol?

Mir sind die grundsätzlich sypathisch.


----------



## spinner69 (25. Juni 2015)

Upgrade auf Di2 ....da weint der Geldbeutel


----------



## Nordpol (25. Juni 2015)

sehr schick...


----------



## ilfer (25. Juni 2015)

An dem Trek fehlt Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (25. Juni 2015)

Schon wieder beim einkaufen 

Dafür frisch gewaschen und mit neuen Reifen und neuer Stütze.


----------



## Ianus (25. Juni 2015)

Feierabendrunde....


----------



## Nordpol (25. Juni 2015)

von der Seite wäre es schöner...


----------



## ilfer (27. Juni 2015)

Pinnacle Arkose Two 2015 bei der Jungfernfahrt...


----------



## Ianus (28. Juni 2015)




----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2015)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, den neuen Lenker testen (ProfileDesign Canta Drop) aber so richtig passt das noch nicht.... Trotzdem bin ich froh, endlich ein Rad zu haben, das mir auch nach über 100km und 1300HM keine Schmerzen beschert.

Bei den vorherigen Posts waren ein paar nette Sachen dabei... Inspiration

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (1. Juli 2015)

Eine "vercruxte" Feierabendausfahrt ... das Foto wurde mit etlichen Mückenstichen teuer bezahlt


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2015)

Kenn ich


----------



## ilfer (1. Juli 2015)

Ihr macht Feierabendausfahrten - Ich mach lieber Morgenausfahrten in diesen heißen Tagen


----------



## Ianus (1. Juli 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ihr macht Feierabendausfahrten - Ich mach lieber Morgenausfahrten in diesen heißen Tagen



Dito. Abends mach ich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nichts in dieser Richtung. Aktuell sind meine Ausfahrten spätestens um 8 Uhr beendet; Wecker klingelt am Wochenende zur Zeit um halb 5 in der Früh. Aber es lohnt sich!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2015)

Genesis Croix de Fer, ganz schön lecker!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2015)

Und endlich wieder gerade gabeln...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juli 2015)

Ein Crosser von Sobre - noch namenlos:







(Quelle)


----------



## TitanBlue (5. Juli 2015)

Nächste Woche stellt Genesis die 2016er Rahmen im Blog vor, bis dahin vertrösten sie auf fb mit einem Vorgeschmack auf ein CdF-Rahmenset in "colonel mustard", eine veränderte Carbongabel gibt's optional ("aftermarket", mit 50 mm Offset statt bisher 45 mm). Laut einem Genesis-Kommentar auf eine Userfrage gibt es dann auch keine weißen CdFs mehr, mal schauen, wie sie das von @FlowinFlo gezeigte vermarkten - vermutlich ist "kein reinweiß" gemeint. Wer "burnt bronze" will, muss wohl 2015 zugreifen, neu geben wird es "cosmic copper". Mal sehen, wie das dann alles in verifiziert mit guten Bildern ausschaut.





(Quelle)


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2015)

Genesis sind aktuell echt gut dabei. Sobre hat ähnlich wenig charme wie der poison stahl crosser...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2015)

in meinen augen ist das genesis ein sportgerät, und das sobre eher reiserad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gitanes (5. Juli 2015)

Das Sobre ist ja noch ein Prototyp, also solange es keine konkreten Geometrie-Daten gibt, ist alles weitere Kaffeesatzleserei. Heißen soll es wohl "Versatile", auf jeden Fall eine interessante Alternative.


----------



## nollak (6. Juli 2015)

Das Genesis Rahmenset da sieht mal sehr verlockend aus!


----------



## CDRacer (7. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir nun auch mal ein crossrad aufgebaut, überwiegend gebraucht und günstig Teile erworben, rausgekommen ist ein für mein Gefühl sehr spaßiges Rad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

Mein GravelGrinder nach dem umbau von SSP auf 1x9 (mit spp treffe ich die Trainingsbereiche einfach nicht stabil )


----------



## ONE78 (8. Juli 2015)

Zeig mal die triggerbefestigung am lenker, bitte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

neeee! Top secret! 
Scherz! Ist eine Shimano RR-Umwerfer Schelle. Ich habe eine 2. Loch reingebohrt, das ich in beide gewidne am Trigger eien Schraube rein drehen kann, damit ist der Trigger auch verdreh sicher. Zusaetzlich habe ich mit einem 8mm Bohrer die Schraube etwas "versenkt", da sie sonst in der Rundung der Umwerferaufname sitzt. Hat 8Euro gekostet anstatt der Loesung von Paul, die ich Optisch sogar schlechter finde.


----------



## TitanBlue (8. Juli 2015)

Hab da neulich was ähnliches gesehen: Shimano i-Spec Trigger an einer Sattelstützenklemme, die zuvor von der kleinen Nut befreit vorden ist, die verhindern soll, dass sie auf das Sattelrohr draufrutscht. Die gibt es ja auch zur Genüge mit 31,8 mm. Neben Dremel-Künsten ist nur eine längere Schraube als im Auslieferungszustand gefragt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

jaaa... aber der Vorteil der Umwerferschelle ist, das sie ein Scharnier hat und ich weder Bremshebel noch Lenkerband entfernen musste


----------



## rallleb (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (11. Juli 2015)

Lenkerband ist vollkommen unpassend.


----------



## kuwahara (11. Juli 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Lenkerband ist vollkommen unpassend.



finde ich nicht...


----------



## TitanBlue (12. Juli 2015)

kuwahara schrieb:


> finde ich nicht...



Ich auch nicht. Ist doch sogar ein bisschen blau im Graffito auf der Gabel, und blau zu pink ist auch sonst nicht völlig verkehrt.

Was mir aber ins Auge fällt, ist die Umwerfermontage. Funktioniert der in der Position? Sieht für mich auf dem Foto weder parallel zum noch nah am großen Kettenblatt aus.


----------



## Ianus (12. Juli 2015)

Ist ja auch wurscht... ich muß damit ja nicht rumfahren. 

Zum 10-jährigen Dienstjubliäum und nach einer gefühlten kleinen Ewigkeit auch mal wieder den Singlespeeder ausgefahren. 2 Minuten nach dem Foto war dann allerdings Schluss mit lustig....... pppffffffffffffffffhhht.


----------



## Ianus (12. Juli 2015)

TitanBlue schrieb:


> Was mir aber ins Auge fällt, ist die Umwerfermontage. Funktioniert der in der Position? Sieht für mich auf dem Foto weder parallel zum noch nah am großen Kettenblatt aus.


 So wie das auf dem Foto aussieht bekommt er den gar nicht tiefer gesetzt, weil der Umwerferkäfig entweder schon oder bald auf der Kettenstrebe aufsitzt.


----------



## sporty (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitanBlue (13. Juli 2015)

@sporty - deins? Magst du dann was zum Rahmen schreiben? Kenne mit den schicken Gabel- und Sitzstreben aktuell nur das Fairweather CX, aber das ist mit Cantisockeln, nicht Disc.



Ianus schrieb:


> So wie das auf dem Foto aussieht bekommt er den gar nicht tiefer gesetzt, weil der Umwerferkäfig entweder schon oder bald auf der Kettenstrebe aufsitzt.



Das ist ein Argument. Also schnell auf 1x10 umbauen.


----------



## Stubenrocker (13. Juli 2015)

TitanBlue schrieb:


> @sporty - deins? Magst du dann was zum Rahmen schreiben? Kenne mit den schicken Gabel- und Sitzstreben aktuell nur das Fairweather CX, aber das ist mit Cantisockeln, nicht Disc.



Klickiklacki


----------



## TitanBlue (13. Juli 2015)

Danke! Hab den Thread vor Fertigstellung mal gesehen, aber nicht in Verbindung gebracht. Großartiges Teil!


----------



## BenRay (13. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vom-crossrad-zum-crosser.756204/


----------



## Specialk (15. Juli 2015)

@sporty 

Hallo, schöner Aufbau nimmt der Rahmenbauer auch Aufträge hier aus dem Forum entgegen?

Grüße SP


----------



## TitanBlue (15. Juli 2015)

Specialk schrieb:


> @sporty
> 
> Hallo, schöner Aufbau nimmt der Rahmenbauer auch Aufträge hier aus dem Forum entgegen?
> 
> Grüße SP



Der Rahmenbauer ist aus dem Forum. Also wenn, frag gleich in seine Richtung.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## RaulEndymion (16. Juli 2015)

Bis auf die Chariot Anhängerkupplung und neues Lenkerband noch in Serienausstattung.


----------



## Ointje (16. Juli 2015)

Alles andere ist schwul ;-)


















Mein Kalkhoff Crossrace Voyager aus `94, ich liebe es fährt sich so unsagbar gut (für mich)

Falls ich mit der Überschrift irgendjemand auf die Füsse trette, keine Panik. Mein Freund ist schwul, besucht mich,
sieht das Bike und sagt, "boah, ist das schwul", wohl nicht wegen dem "tollen Aussehen" (er fährt kein Fahrrad) sondern
wegen der Farbe. Meine Antwort war "alles andere ist schwul", ich liebe Wortspiele.


----------



## bonoman (16. Juli 2015)

Original-Farben vs. Custom Paint (von Cycleart-Berlin)...

Altamira CX 1.0-Rahmen
Campagnolo Shamal Mille
SRAM Force-Gruppe
Avid Bremsen
S-Works Toupe-Sattel
Syntace Sattelstütze und Vorbau
Ritchey Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (17. Juli 2015)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit carbonbremsflanken ?


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Juli 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit carbonbremsflanken ?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-flanken-wie-lange.760715/


----------



## Ointje (18. Juli 2015)

..


----------



## ilfer (21. Juli 2015)

Mein Draht-Esel auf Verwandtschaftsbesuch


----------



## norman68 (21. Juli 2015)

Hab mir mal einen Crosser für den Arbeitsweg zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. Juli 2015)

Im neuen Gewand, dressed for street only:


----------



## argh (22. Juli 2015)

Salsa?


----------



## Ointje (22. Juli 2015)

Sieht eigenartig aus mit dem langen Steuerrohr, so ungewohnt fürs Auge, aber eine feine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## TitanBlue (22. Juli 2015)

Während Genesis immer noch auf die versprochenen Bilder von den 2016er CdFs warten lässt, hat Kona die neuen Räder freigeschaltet. Die immer noch so genannte Rove-Familie ist offenbar auf das Rove AL zusammengeschrumpft, dafür gibt es jetzt den Private und den Major Jake (AL/Carbon und Spyre/Rival-Bremsen) mit Renn-Rival-1 und das Sutra Ltd mit Berg-Rival-1:






Man sieht doch deutlich an den Reifen (Marathon Mondial Falt in 47-622, 760 g), dass das Sutra aus der Trekking-Ecke kommt. Und 36t vorne und 11-42t hinten sind auch nicht allzu sportlich. Aber wenn man die Raceface-Kurbel gegen eine Rival 1 ersetzt, hat man die Gruppe auch wieder komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Juli 2015)

argh schrieb:


> Salsa?


Yepp.
Neu lackiert und mit Carbongabel.


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Juli 2015)

TitanBlue schrieb:


> Während Genesis immer noch auf die versprochenen Bilder von den 2016er CdFs warten lässt, hat Kona die neuen Räder freigeschaltet. Die immer noch so genannte Rove-Familie ist offenbar auf das Rove AL zusammengeschrumpft, dafür gibt es jetzt den Private und den Major Jake (AL/Carbon und Spyre/Rival-Bremsen) mit Renn-Rival-1 und das Sutra Ltd mit Berg-Rival-1:
> 
> Man sieht doch deutlich an den Reifen (Marathon Mondial Falt in 47-622, 760 g), dass das Sutra aus der Trekking-Ecke kommt. Und 36t vorne und 11-42t hinten sind auch nicht allzu sportlich. Aber wenn man die Raceface-Kurbel gegen eine Rival 1 ersetzt, hat man die Gruppe auch wieder komplett.



Es gibt da so einen sehr sehr Cross lastigen Laden der bereits die aktuellen Genesis 2016 Bilder hat.
Die Kona Seite ist aktuell übrigens down


----------



## TitanBlue (22. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einen sehr sehr Cross lastigen Laden der bereits die aktuellen Genesis 2016 Bilder hat.
> Die Kona Seite ist aktuell übrigens down



Danke für den Hinweis auf den Cross-lastigen Laden, da kann ich immerhin schon noch mal auf Colonel Mustard und das CdF Ti linsen. 

Ja, die müssen wohl noch nachbessern bei Kona. Grad eben beim Nachgucken habe ich unter Frames ein voll ausgestattetes Rove ST (s.u.) und Rove TI (nur Rahmen) gefunden, jetzt sind die Links im Menü wieder weg...






Ein wenig geht's zurück zum Grün vom 2013er Rove. Ob SRAM auch genug Rival 1 vorproduziert hat?  Wie ist eigentlich die Hayes CX Pro im Vergleich zur TRP Spyre und der Avid BB7 einzuschätzen?


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2015)

Das gibt sich nicht viel zur bb7. Habe hier noch eine shimano die ist auch ok, aber ein optischer klotz.


----------



## Duffy71 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, gerade beim Dealer abgeholt . Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Bremsen schlagen. Mein letzter Crosser hatte Canti´s. Das war ein Desaster! Mit den Mini-V-Brakes war es nur unwesentlich besser. Bin mal auf die Disc gespannt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. Juli 2015)

Erwarte am Anfang nicht zuviel. Die Disc müssen erst eingebremst werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. Juli 2015)

das trek ist richtig stark. wünsche viel spass damit und würde mich über einen erfahrungsbericht nach den ersten einsätzen freuen.


----------



## Sentilo (24. Juli 2015)

Wo wir gerade bei Trek sind … Mädchenaufbau für meine bessere Hälfte:


----------



## Duffy71 (24. Juli 2015)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Erwarte am Anfang nicht zuviel. Die Disc müssen erst eingebremst werden!



Hab ich jetzt gemacht. Funzt klasse! Hatte mir im Vorfeld Gedanken über eine andere Bremse gemacht. Ist aber wohl nicht mehr nötig.



shibby68 schrieb:


> das trek ist richtig stark. wünsche viel spass damit und würde mich über einen erfahrungsbericht nach den ersten einsätzen freuen.



Dankeschön! Erste Runde ist gedreht und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. War ein Ründchen über Asphalt, Wald-, und Feldwege. Das Ding rollt wie auf Schienen und ist trotzdem recht wendig für den längeren Radstand. Die Bremsen haben zwar einen "weichen" Druckpunkt, funktionieren aber auch gut. Nur die Laufräder sind relativ schwer und werden bestimmt noch getauscht (eilt aber nicht wirklich). Dafür rollen die Reifen richtig gut. Über den Komfort im Gelände war ich doch überrascht. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet. Überhaupt sitze ich sehr entspannt auf dem Rad und fühlte mich sofort darauf wohl. Der absolute Hammer ist aber die Lackierung. Das Rad glitzert in der Sonne als ob es mit Swarovski-Steinen beklebt wäre. Das ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefällt dieser Effekt richtig gut.
Der erste Eindruck ist also durchweg positiv. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so und ist nicht nur der ersten Euphorie geschuldet. Ich bin da aber frohen Mutes das ich in Zukunft noch sehr viel Spaß damit haben werde.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2015)

warum hast du diese riesn scheiben da dran?

kleiner ginge doch auch.


----------



## Duffy71 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich wiege deutlich über 0,1 t . Vielleicht ist das ja eine Erklärung dafür. Das Rad ist aber original schon so ausgestattet. Damit werden ja auch keine Rennen gefahren, sondern es ist in erster Linie ein Trainings-, und Alltagsrad. Also mich stört es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Johnny Rico (25. Juli 2015)

Meine Alu-Wollmilchsau (2. LRS mit Crossbereifung liegt hier, der im Bild ist für die Straße gedacht)


----------



## svenso (25. Juli 2015)

Schickes Giant. Nur die Sattelposition mag nicht gefallen...


----------



## Johnny Rico (25. Juli 2015)

Ist nur provisorisch eingestellt.


----------



## half-devil333 (26. Juli 2015)

hier mal mein wheeler, welches ich vor der verschrottung gerettet habe (das grün kommt leider nicht richtig rüber auf dem foto):Anhang anzeigen 407289

rahmen, gabel, steuersatz, sattelstütze und kurbel habe ich aus dem müllcontainer gezogen. zugegeben...als cyclocrosser wird es nicht wirklich benutzt. herhalten muss es für den täglichen weg zur uni. ab und zu wird es aber auch über schotter- und feldwege gescheucht.


----------



## Akira (27. Juli 2015)

meins .... Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man die Carbongabel umlackieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2015)

sicher, aber wozu?


----------



## Akira (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe überlegt das Rad weiß lackieren zu lassen. Könnte dann die Gabel auch im Carbonlook lassen. Da habe ich aber keine Ahnung wie man den Lack abbekommt bzw. wie die Gabel dann aussieht.


----------



## ilfer (28. Juli 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> wie die Gabel dann aussieht.


schwarz, vermutlich. 
Abschleifen müsste gehen, ist halt ne Sauarbeit...


----------



## Sven12345 (28. Juli 2015)

Nee, Carbon abschleifen ist ne blöde Idee.
Über der letzten Lage Carbon ist eine Lage Epoxydharz zum Schutz der Fasern.
Epoxy ist leider ungefähr genauso hart, wie der Lack,
du merkst also nicht, wann der Lack zuende ist, und wann die Schutzschicht anfängt.


----------



## norman68 (28. Juli 2015)

Sieht aber meist unter der Farbe nicht sonderlich gut aus da dort kein Lage Sichtcarbon verlegt wurde. Möchtest es dennoch versuche mußt Zeit mitbringen. Nimm Nassschleifpapier (400, 800) schleife schön mit dem Papier in der Hand die Farbe ab. Danach siehst es ja wie die Gabel nackt aussieht.


----------



## norman68 (28. Juli 2015)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Nee, Carbon abschleifen ist ne blöde Idee.
> Über der letzten Lage Carbon ist eine Lage Epoxydharz zum Schutz der Fasern.
> Epoxy ist leider ungefähr genauso hart, wie der Lack,
> du merkst also nicht, wann der Lack zuende ist, und wann die Schutzschicht anfängt.



Komisch ich hatten bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit Carbonteile (Vorbauten, Sattelstützen, Gabeln, Rahmen) wenn ich dies nur entlackt und mit Klarlack oder auch Buntlack wieder lackiert habe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2015)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Nee, Carbon abschleifen ist ne blöde Idee.
> Über der letzten Lage Carbon ist eine Lage Epoxydharz zum Schutz der Fasern.
> Epoxy ist leider ungefähr genauso hart, wie der Lack,
> du merkst also nicht, wann der Lack zuende ist, und wann die Schutzschicht anfängt.



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Keine Ahnung wieviel, aber ich habe schon so einige Teile problemlos bearbeitet...


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Juli 2015)

Mit schwarzen Sattel, Lizard Skins LB und Stronglight Blättern. Feddich...


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2015)

Ich würde noch die klebchen von den felgen entfernen und crossreifen draufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (2. August 2015)

Habe einen 2. LRS mit Crossbereifung. Der ist aktuell auch schon dran... ;-)


----------



## roubi+ (5. August 2015)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug, nach der ersten Ausfahrt. ☺


----------



## kastorson (6. August 2015)

Erste Probefahrt


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Sooo... mein lowtech GravelGrinder (oder heis das nicht Crosser?) hat nun auch ne Stages:





sack schwer, aber geht gut.


----------



## Monolithic (6. August 2015)

kastorson schrieb:


> Erste Probefahrt



Sehr schöne, dezente Optik.  Ist das ein neu lackiertes Straggler?


----------



## TitanBlue (6. August 2015)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Sehr schöne, dezente Optik.  Ist das ein neu lackiertes Straggler?



Nach dem Rahmen wollte ich auch fragen. Straggler könnte stimmen, zumindest hat's den obligatorischen Surly-Spacerturm. 

Scherz beiseite, mir gefällt's auch sehr gut!  Hatte erst ein Poison Cyanit vermutet, aber dafür passen Sitzstrebe und Gabel nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2015)

Gestern habe ich mit einem Freund die angenehmen Temperaturen genutzt. Start war später Nachmittag.






Über teils schattig gelegene Radwege ging es zunächst von Jena über Bad Berka zum Stausee Hohenfelden.






Nach ausgiebigem aufs Wasser gucken ging es auf sonnenbeschienenen Wegen weiter nach Erfurt. Dort angelangt, haben wir uns mit einem kalten Getränk belohnt. 






Auf dem Rückweg überredeten uns Sträucher voll mit Kirschpflaumen zu einem weiteren Stopp. Wir ließen uns nicht lange bitten...






Mit vollen Bäuchen rollten wir in die Dämmerung Richtung Weimar. Die Sonne ging soeben unter, als wir noch 40km vor uns hatten, bevor die gelungene Runde mit 110km in Jena endete.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

Und der ganze Hausstand musste mit?


----------



## TicTacBike (6. August 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mit einem Freund die angenehmen Temperaturen genutzt. Start war später Nachmittag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Streuobstdiebe, hoffentlich hat's auch noch geschmeckt  - Schöne Tour !


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und der ganze Hausstand musste mit?


Nun, viele unterschlagen gern ihren prall gefüllten (Trink-)Rucksack auf langen Touren oder zumindest ihren Telefonjoker, der den Besenwagen bei Defekten anfordert. 



TicTacBike schrieb:


> Ihr Streuobstdiebe, hoffenltich hat's auch noch geschmeckt  - Schöne Tour !


Und wie.  Danke!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

Packst du eigentlich auch die Trinkflasche(n) in die Rahmentasche?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2015)

Ja.


----------



## goofyfooter (6. August 2015)

Danke fuer den Gedaechtnis-Anstoss mit den Taschen. Da fiel mir wieder *Fairweather *ein, die ne Menge heisser Toyo Rahmen unter diesem Label aufbauen. Mal 3 Beispiele:














Heisser shit aus Japan! MEHR von Fairweather. Fickler nervt mich etwas, da ich die Bilder ausm Code holen musste um sie hier zu posten.


----------



## kastorson (6. August 2015)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Sehr schöne, dezente Optik.  Ist das ein neu lackiertes Straggler?


 Muchas gracias! Die dezente Optik ist gewollt. Ich wollte mit möglichst wenig decals und Schriftzügen auskommen. Nur bei genauem Hinschauen erkennt man CK usw. Und ja das Straggler wurde neu Pulverbeschichtet. Ist ein Anthrazitgrau mit Metallflakes.



TitanBlue schrieb:


> Nach dem Rahmen wollte ich auch fragen. Straggler könnte stimmen, zumindest hat's den obligatorischen Surly-Spacerturm.
> 
> Scherz beiseite, mir gefällt's auch sehr gut!  Hatte erst ein Poison Cyanit vermutet, aber dafür passen Sitzstrebe und Gabel nicht.



Enttarnt!!  Aber ohne Spacer geht ein Surly bei bestem Willen nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2015)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug, nach der ersten Ausfahrt. ☺Anhang anzeigen 409977


cool, mit gameboy halterung.


----------



## Alex_F (6. August 2015)

Hier mal mein Flitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (11. August 2015)

Ich habe den Crosser auch mal wieder entstaubt. 










Ampel


----------



## xavermaniac (12. August 2015)

Moin in die Runde, schicke Teile sind hier am Start. Hau mal mein Mares mit zu, momentan getrimmt auf Asphalt...












800 Kilometer durch Brandenburg und Nordsachsen haben die Contis auch brav durchgehalten...

Im Herbst kommen dann wieder die anderen Schlappen drauf...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2015)

warum 





xavermaniac schrieb:


> momentan getrimmt auf Asphalt...


 ?

mit den dingern kann man auch wunderbar ins gelände.


----------



## xavermaniac (13. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> warum  ?
> 
> mit den dingern kann man auch wunderbar ins gelände.


In der Tat @k_star aber wenn die Regenzeit wieder kommt hab ich dann doch gern 'nen Stollen drunter


----------



## k.nickl (16. August 2015)

Bilder für das Archiv. So sauber wird es die kommende Saison nie mehr sein.
Derzeit ~7.2kg . Dugast liegen bereit, sollten zusätzliche 100g schätzomativ bei 100% mehr Grip ergeben. 









Mal sehen wie die Mühle läuft!


----------



## tofino73 (16. August 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Bilder für das Archiv. So sauber wird es die kommende Saison nie mehr sein.
> Derzeit ~7.2kg . Dugast liegen bereit, sollten zusätzliche 100g schätzomativ bei 100% mehr Grip ergeben.
> 
> 
> ...



Superschön, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. August 2015)

Schönes Rad, schöne Bilder. Man erkennt deine Handschrift


----------



## MalteetlaM (16. August 2015)

Endlich mal weder ein Rad mit Cantis. Scheibenbremsen werden leider niemals schön...
7,2kg sind auch eine Ansage. Inkl Pedale?


----------



## k.nickl (16. August 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> 7,2kg sind auch eine Ansage. Inkl Pedale?


 Ja. Gewicht überrascht mich selbst immer wieder, kommt aber nicht von irgendwo: Magnesium/Carbon Rahmen, WCS/3T Teile, Carbon Kurbel, 1550g LRS mit TUFOs und die 1x10. "Schwer" ist nur der Sattel, aber notwendig.


tofino73 schrieb:


> Superschön, gefällt mir sehr





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, schöne Bilder. Man erkennt deine Handschrift


Danke - wusste gar nicht dass ich eine _eigene _Handschrift besitze. Dachte es wäre "Times new roman".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pankoffkalle (17. August 2015)

hab mir auch mal nen crosser geleistet, und nicht bereut...mein renndrad ist keinen meter mehr gefahren seitdem.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Dachte es wäre "Times new roman".


Und wenn's nur an den Bildern liegt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. August 2015)

Soeben beim theRadavist entdeckt: Hunter Cycles Hunter CX. Ein formschönes Rad mit feiner Farbkombi und edelsten Teilen. Lecker!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. August 2015)

hunter sind der hammer. ein freund von mir fährt eins. ich liebe den hinterbau


----------



## fatstevens (22. August 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen SLR 2, Modell 2016


----------



## whitewater (25. August 2015)

Feddich und erste Ausfahrt. 
Kein 80% Strasse, kein Commuter, kein Reiserad. Nur zum Spaß und Strasse fährt das nur um in den Wald/auf's Feld zu kommen.
Weils auch nicht für Rennen sein soll kann ich mir die Übersetzung für steile Stellen und zu breite Reifen leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (26. August 2015)




----------



## talybont (27. August 2015)

Sneek preview


----------



## Laktathunter (27. August 2015)

Hier die von gestern


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. August 2015)

körnerpark by attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. August 2015)

Back in Business

1x11 funzt auch mit 28er Slicks





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1889747]
	
[/URL]


----------



## F4B1 (30. August 2015)

Nutze die erneute Zwangspause zum Schrauben



Das kam bei raus:



Gabel neu, Bremsen gebraucht, Vorderrad gebraucht, Hinterrad komplett neu, zum ersten mal Schlauchreifen geklebt. Der hinten braucht noch Zeit zum trocknen, vorne hält schon seit Wochen bombenfest. Der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## F4B1 (30. August 2015)

Danke. Zum Glück nur noch zwei Wochen. Laufe zu Hause, nach Empfehlung des Orthopäden, auch schon ohne Krücken, unterwegs Vollbelastung mit.
Der Chirurg meinte zwar 6 Wochen nur abrollen...Vollbelastung klingt einfach besser!


----------



## ilfer (1. September 2015)

Adventure Road Bike goes alpin: Mein Pinnacle Arkose Two 2015 war in 2.000 m Höhe auf der Seiser Alm in Südtirol 
Ein Alien zwischen all den Mountain- und E-Bikes...


----------



## Ointje (4. September 2015)

Ointje schrieb:


> Alles andere ist schwul ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, nach und nach hab ich ein bissel optimiert: Hatte noch ein defektes Dura-Ace Schaltwerk in der Grabelkiste gefunden, aufgemöbelt und montiert, ein paarmal die Übersetzung geändert bis sie für meine Verhältnise gestimmt hat, dann hab ich ein Schaltwerk aus dem Jahre 56 gegen ein Dura-Ace Umwerfer getauscht, war erst skeptisch ob dieses auch dreifach schaltet, weil es auch bearbeitet wurde vom Vorbesitzer, gewichtsoptimiert, jepp schaltet eiwandtfrei, dann noch die Laufräder und die Bremsen, AT50, und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Ich bin momentan absolut zufrieden, werde noch den Bremszuggegenhalter ändern und mein abgerockter Flite wird irgendwann auch weichen. Aber es fährt sich super für "meine Verhältnise" fahre meistens Uphill und bin viel mit meinen Hunden unterwegs, da kann man-n mit der Übersetzung sich anpassen. Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ;-) Hier die Evolutionsstufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ointje (4. September 2015)

Ointje schrieb:


> So, nach und nach hab ich ein bissel optimiert: Hatte noch ein defektes Dura-Ace Schaltwerk in der Grabelkiste gefunden, aufgemöbelt und montiert, ein paarmal die Übersetzung geändert bis sie für meine Verhältnise gestimmt hat, dann hab ich ein Schaltwerk aus dem Jahre 56 gegen ein Dura-Ace Umwerfer getauscht, war erst skeptisch ob dieses auch dreifach schaltet, weil es auch bearbeitet wurde vom Vorbesitzer, gewichtsoptimiert, jepp schaltet eiwandtfrei, dann noch die Laufräder und die Bremsen, AT50, und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Ich bin momentan absolut zufrieden, werde noch den Bremszuggegenhalter ändern und mein abgerockter Flite wird irgendwann auch weichen. Aber es fährt sich super für "meine Verhältnise" fahre meistens Uphill und bin viel mit meinen Hunden unterwegs, da kann man-n mit der Übersetzung sich anpassen. Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ;-) Hier die Evolutionsstufen


----------



## k.nickl (6. September 2015)

Kleines Update : jetzt mit den Wunderreifen!



Noch weniger als vier Wochen, dann geht's los


----------



## spinner69 (6. September 2015)

Herbstanfang bei kühlen 15 Grad am Brombachsee.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. September 2015)

Brombachsee is cool.
Da war ich auch schon ein paar mal, da mein Schwager in Weißenburg wohnt.
Kann man auch gut Straße trainieren.
Ich wußte doch, daß ich auch noch eins vom Brombachsee hatte. Gesucht und gefunden:





Allerdings schaut das Radl inzwischen anders aus und ist zum Laubfrosch mutiert.


----------



## spinner69 (7. September 2015)

Das Seenland ist wirklich klasse. Ich verbringe jeden Urlaub in der Gegend .... wohne am Nordwestrand


----------



## Nordpol (7. September 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Kleines Update : jetzt mit den Wunderreifen!
> 
> 
> 
> Noch weniger als vier Wochen, dann geht's los



Viel Spass mit den Wunderrreifen...
Was fährst Du vorne für eine Zähnezahl...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. September 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit den Wunderrreifen...
> Was fährst Du vorne für eine Zähnezahl...



Und was ist das für ein Kettenblatt? Raceface mit bcd110?


----------



## k.nickl (7. September 2015)

Kettenblatt ist ein RaceFace NW mit 130mm LK und 40Z


----------



## Nordpol (7. September 2015)

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (11. September 2015)

Mein CaadX


----------



## Simpel. (11. September 2015)

Mein neuer Crosser ist kurz vor Saisonstart am Sonntag fertig geworden. Wird bei Rennen als Pitbike dienen und unter der Woche wirds für den Arbeitsweg genutzt.




So wies da steht wiegts 8.62kg

Rahmen: Kinesis Crosslight Pro6
Laufräder IronCross/Hope mit Specialized Terra Reifen, Tubeless
Antrieb: SRAM Force 1 Kurbel mit 42t Kettenblatt, 11x36 Kassette und X0 Wechsler


----------



## doedsmaskinen (11. September 2015)

wie macht sich der sq lab activ auf nem crosser?


----------



## krawa (11. September 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> wie macht sich der sq lab activ auf nem crosser?


Ich finde ihn extrem angenehm. Auch auf längeren Strecken habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Simpel. (11. September 2015)

Ich fahre nichts anderes mehr. Wie auch auf dem Rennrad und MTB.


----------



## MalteetlaM (12. September 2015)

Was zur Hölle soll ein Pitbike sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2015)

Das Wechselrad das man im Cross Rennen hat 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simpel. (12. September 2015)

Genau, wenn das "A" Bike defekt oder voller Schlamm ist, kann in der Pit Zone aufs "B" Bike gewechselt werden.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. September 2015)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Ich fahre nichts anderes mehr. Wie auch auf dem Rennrad und MTB.


sq-lab sowieso. an die active sättel habe ich mich aber noch nicht ran getraut. vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## spinner69 (12. September 2015)

Auf schmalen Pfaden in den tiefen Wäldern Mittelfrankens


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. September 2015)

bastelstunde




geschwisterchen by attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## rhizom (13. September 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> bastelstunde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr hübsch! Maßrahmen? Was kostet das ungefähr und wie gut funktionieren die Slider bei Discbremsen? Kann man so nachspannen, ohne die Bremse neu einstellen zu müssen?


----------



## ONE78 (13. September 2015)

Sehr geil, bleibts singlespeed?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. September 2015)

@rhizom bei orlowski fangen maßrahmen aus columbus zona oder deda zero uno bei 650,- an. sonderwünsche steigern den preis geringfügig, verarbeitung ist 1a. und ja, die bremse sitzt ja auf den slidern und wandert mit. du musst sie also nicht wieder einstellen.

@ONE78 ja. der rahmen ist zwar für di2 innenverlegung, aber die gruppe muss ich mir erstmal zusammensparen. größeres kettenblatt ist noch auf dem weg zu mir. 39-18 wird die übersetzung sein.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (14. September 2015)

Simpel. schrieb:


> So wies da steht wiegts 8.62kg


 8,62kg?
Monoblatt und ein Rahmen mit Kindergröße D) und das Teil wiegt immer noch fast 9 kg? Alter Falter, aus was is der Rahmen? Beton?


----------



## pankoffkalle (17. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. September 2015)

Nackiger Stahlrahmen? Von wem? (Kann das auf dem Rahmen nicht lesen )
Mit schwarzem Vorbau/Spacer und Stütze wäre es (für mich) komplett.


----------



## goofyfooter (17. September 2015)

Toyo.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. September 2015)

Finde ich recht neckisch, aber hat die hintere Canti keinen Gegenhalter? Bremst das Ding überhaupt?


----------



## Sentilo (17. September 2015)

Wahrscheinlich nur eine Öse angelötet zur Kabelführung. Wie bei Ritchey. Das funktioniert. Gegengehalten wird vorn am Oberrohr.


----------



## talybont (17. September 2015)

Das schließt Mini-V dann aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Uuuh, optisch schön finde ich das jetzt aber nicht wirklich..


----------



## corfrimor (18. September 2015)

Das Rad ist der Hammer 

Aber ist der Stahl unter dem Klarlack genauso gut geschützt, wie unter einer gewöhnlichen Lackierung? Anders gefragt: Bleibt die Optik so erhalten?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. September 2015)

evtl klar gepulvert.


----------



## mete (18. September 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> evtl klar gepulvert.



rostet trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (18. September 2015)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aber ist der Stahl unter dem Klarlack genauso gut geschützt, wie unter einer gewöhnlichen Lackierung?




Normalerweise ist Klarlack als alleiniger Rostschutz eher so lala...
Wird sicher irgendwann anfangen zu rosten.


----------



## corfrimor (18. September 2015)

Ja, das fürchte ich eben auch. Hab' sowas Ähnliches leider auch schon mal von Stefano Agresti gehört. Der macht das Finish ja auch ganz gern. Dennoch: Optisch supergeil.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. September 2015)

es gibt auch durchsichtigen rostsschutz, der sehr standhaft ist. bob z.b. damit hatte ich mal einen nakten rahmen gestriechen, hat gut gewirkt


----------



## goofyfooter (18. September 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Das schließt Mini-V dann aus.


Haeh? Wieso denn? Der V-Schlauch geht ja auch linksseitig raus und is locker kuerz- bzw. biegbar. Sollte anpassbar sein.
Oder hast du es schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Ianus (20. September 2015)

Kleine Powerrunde heute...


----------



## talybont (21. September 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Haeh? Wieso denn? Der V-Schlauch geht ja auch linksseitig raus und is locker kuerz- bzw. biegbar. Sollte anpassbar sein.
> Oder hast du es schon ausprobiert?


Es fehlt der Zuganschlag für die Bowdenzughülle. Der Schlauch- bzw. Linerdurchgang nützt da nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (21. September 2015)

Brauch man den Anschlag wirklich? 
kurzes Bowdenzughuellenstueck abschneiden, (mind. die Laenge fuer die Kappe plus einschub schlauch), dann in den V-brake Schlauch, Kappe rauf und den blossen Zug genau wie bei der Canti fuehren...
Mit einer MiniV sollte das Platzmaessig doch locker gehen, oder?


----------



## talybont (22. September 2015)

Müsste man probieren. Hätte aber bedenken, dass sich hier die Hülle zu sehr staucht bzw. bewegt, da sie nicht ausreichend geführt wird. Dann wäre der Druckpunkt im Nirvana.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (23. September 2015)

Man könnte die V-Brake auch mit einer festen Umlenkung ausstatten. Röllchen oder L-Rohr am Arm. Stell ich mir aber auch friemelig vor und ohne Zugentspannung am Hebel ist das auch für den Radausbau unbequem.


----------



## Stubenrocker (23. September 2015)

Bei der V-Brake ist die Zughülle der Gegenhalter, also funktioniert es ohne Hülle nicht.
Durch die Führung am Rahmen passt vielleicht 'ne Pipe von 'ner normalen V-Brake. Dann bekommt man da auch wieder 'ne Zughülle dran.


----------



## half-devil333 (23. September 2015)

ich miste gerade meinen keller aus... kann jemand von euch einen satz racing ralph in 700x33c gebrauchen? wurden nur ein mal auf der straße gefahren.


----------



## Kharma (23. September 2015)

@half-devil333 

Wat willste denn dafür haben?


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2015)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> ich miste gerade meinen keller aus... kann jemand von euch einen satz racing ralph in 700x33c gebrauchen? wurden nur ein mal auf der straße gefahren.


Der Bikemarkt ist oben angepinnt.



Kharma schrieb:


> @half-devil333
> 
> Wat willste denn dafür haben?


Siehe seine Anzeigen.


----------



## Kharma (23. September 2015)

Läuft schon.. danke


----------



## MalteetlaM (27. September 2015)

Der Gabelschaft ist mittlerweile gekürzt. Da gerade andere Laufräder verbaut sind, auch mal wieder ein Foto.

(Ja das Hinterrad ist platt)


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2015)

starcross mannheim gestern. top kurs, lockere leute, harte hunde und jede menge "leiden".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (27. September 2015)




----------



## talybont (28. September 2015)

Star Cross Mannheim


----------



## herrundmeister (28. September 2015)

und noch jemand war in Mannheim


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2015)

sieht sportlich aus michi


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2015)

das täuscht ;-)
aber trinken kann er...


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2015)

ach daher immer der eklatante Formverlust bei den Stahltreffen


----------



## herrundmeister (28. September 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> ach daher immer der eklatante Formverlust bei den Stahltreffen


"nur" zwei 4te Plätze diesen Samstag -> chronisch unterhopft


----------



## shutupandride (30. September 2015)

mein altes SwissCross, mittlerweile neu lackiert und bei einem Freund untergekommen


----------



## goofyfooter (30. September 2015)

Ein Traum! Schoenstes 'altes' seiner Art, das ich bisher gesehen hab!
Die mit krummen Hinterbau gingen ja mal garnicht.
Super aufgebaut, einfach tadellos. Das muss ja schmerzen die Ex so in granaten-form wiederzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (1. Oktober 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ein Traum! Schoenstes 'altes' seiner Art, das ich bisher gesehen hab!
> Die mit krummen Hinterbau gingen ja mal garnicht.
> Super aufgebaut, einfach tadellos. Das muss ja schmerzen die Ex so in granaten-form wiederzusehen


Danke, werd ich ihm so weitergeben.
Schmerzen tut da nix, ist ja nur ein Fahrrad.
Die Lackierung von 1997 war schon ziemlich fertig,
insofern freut es mich, dass es jetzt so dasteht


----------



## N.F.R (2. Oktober 2015)

Startschuss für die Crosser Saison. Obwohl das Wetter eigentlich noch zu gut ist....


----------



## doedsmaskinen (2. Oktober 2015)

orlo1 by attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Plattenwegcross (3. Oktober 2015)

@doedsmaskinen: Der Rahmen hat schwarzes Lenkerband verdient, dass würde nicht so stark ablenken!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre in meinen Augen dann aber auch langweiliger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Oktober 2015)

das wäre unerträglich fad. evtwas weniger gesättigtes orange wäre gut. 
designe-pate ist der aston martin dbr9 rennwagen. sowohl das grün als auch das weitere designe
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/58_Aston_Martin_DBR9.jpg


----------



## Ointje (3. Oktober 2015)

27,5 " GT Tachyon Crossover


----------



## norman68 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ointje schrieb:


> ...




Mach mal die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette raus die braucht doch kein Mensch wenn das Schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt ist.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (4. Oktober 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> das wäre unerträglich fad. evtwas weniger gesättigtes orange wäre gut.


Sicher, ich habe nichts gegen mehr Farbe. Aber das Lenkerband nun empfinde ich als störend. Wie du schreibst eine etwas mattere Farbe, die mMn noch irgendwo anders auftauchen sollte wäre top!


----------



## Portugiese (4. Oktober 2015)

Gar nicht mehr so sehr Crosser, dafür mehr Tourer und Rad für jeden Tag.


----------



## Ointje (4. Oktober 2015)

klar


----------



## goofyfooter (4. Oktober 2015)

Alle Jahre wieder - wieder mal gemault:






geteiltes Leid is halbes Leid!


----------



## xavermaniac (4. Oktober 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> geteiltes Leid is halbes Leid!


Nicht jammern, klotzen!


----------



## shutupandride (5. Oktober 2015)

eine Rasur würde die Wundheilung deutlich verbessern


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Oktober 2015)

Wo hängt denn da ein Bart ins Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## xavermaniac (5. Oktober 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> eine Rasur würde die Wundheilung deutlich verbessern


Ach was, gut drüber verknotet ist mindestens so gut wie 'ne Chirurgennaht


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## corfrimor (6. Oktober 2015)

Cool! Ist das Burg Eltz?


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. Oktober 2015)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Cool! Ist das Burg Eltz?


Ja, mit nem Cx-Rad ist 65 Minuten zu erreichen.
Von uns aus.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2015)

das rad ist aus dem baumarkt?


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das rad ist aus dem baumarkt?



Ich vermute Elmar will erstmal testen, ob ihm Cross Spaß machen könnte. Da tut es erstmal was aus dem Baumarkt. Wenn es ihm Spaß macht, kann er ja immer noch in irgendeinen Crossladen und sich beraten lassen...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2015)

Wir kennen uns, also elmar und ich und dass die aktuellen aktuellen giant paintjobs eher mau sind ist auch kein geheimnis...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Wenn es ihm Spaß macht, kann er ja immer noch in irgendeinen Crossladen und sich beraten lassen...



Da empfehle ich ihm crossladen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (7. Oktober 2015)

darf man hier auch Videos?
ach, mir woschd


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns, also elmar und ich und dass die aktuellen aktuellen giant paintjobs eher mau sind ist auch kein geheimnis...



Da du im grünen Forum den gleichen Namen hast, habe ich mir das schon gedacht.
Mir gefällt aktuell das Eine oder Andere Focus sehr gut.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich ihm crossladen.de



Ob er da mit dem Betreiber klar kommt? Wenn man sich zu ähnlich ist, geht das oft nicht gut...


----------



## kuwahara (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## elmar schrauth (10. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das rad ist aus dem baumarkt?


Baumarkt verbinde ich weniger mit durchdachtem Carbon.
Eher mit Stahl und  schwer.
Also mit dir.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2015)

Hab die aktuelle Ausbaustufe noch gar nicht gezeigt. Jetzt mit 1x10:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2015)

Sieht gut aus! Der lrs würde auch gut in meinen Crosser passen

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2015)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Baumarkt verbinde ich weniger mit durchdachtem Carbon.
> Eher mit Stahl und  schwer.
> Also mit dir.


So schwer bin ich gar nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schwer


Elmar meinte bestimmt "schwer in Ordnung" ..


----------



## Ianus (11. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Nordpol (11. Oktober 2015)

selbst aus diesem Blickwinkel erkennt man die Laufräder....

hätte hier mal was anständiges für Dich...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rs-acros-54-narben-dura-ace-kassette-fast-neu


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2015)

wird wohl etwas schlecht mit dem bremsen.


----------



## Nordpol (11. Oktober 2015)

da muss er umdisponieren...


----------



## Ianus (11. Oktober 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> selbst aus diesem Blickwinkel erkennt man die Laufräder....
> 
> hätte hier mal was anständiges für Dich...
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rs-acros-54-narben-dura-ace-kassette-fast-neu


Das ist nett, aber ich habe LRS-seitig durchaus Alternativen.


----------



## kuwahara (11. Oktober 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> selbst aus diesem Blickwinkel erkennt man die Laufräder....
> 
> hätte hier mal was anständiges für Dich...
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rs-acros-54-narben-dura-ace-kassette-fast-neu



immer diese Narben...


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Oktober 2015)

ja, schlimm oder?


----------



## k.nickl (11. Oktober 2015)

700€ für einen Clincher CX LRS halte ich mal für eine ziemliche Fehlinvestition...
Aber so kurbelt man die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (11. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Nordpol (12. Oktober 2015)

ich auch nicht...


----------



## Nordpol (12. Oktober 2015)

ich auch nicht...


----------



## k.nickl (12. Oktober 2015)

Oje, das Wort "Fehlinvestition" scheint sehr hart aufgenommen worden zu sein. Ist eine persönliche, nicht allgemein gültige Meinung. 
Für das Geld ließe sich aber ein Tubular LRS mit zwei Paar Dugast arrangieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## svenso (12. Oktober 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Oje, das Wort "Fehlinvestition" scheint sehr hart aufgenommen worden zu sein. Ist eine persönliche, nicht allgemein gültige Meinung.
> Für das Geld ließe sich aber ein Tubular LRS mit zwei Paar Dugast arrangieren.



Sehe das ähnlich. Bei Crossen kommt es jetzt nicht unbedingt auf nen mega leichten LRS an bzw. im Hobbybereich nicht. Da ist das Geld in nen Schlauchreifen Satz wahrscheinlich besser angelegt, weil man die niedrigen Drücke des Tubs schon spüren kann. 

Trotzdem: ein sehr netter LRS, der am Crosser oder Rennrad auch ne gute Figur machen wird


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Wobei man doch sowieso einfacher einen leichten und stabilen Tubular LRS bauen kann.


----------



## Ianus (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich will keine Schlauchreifen am Alltagsrad. Ich will Schlauchreifen wenn ich es irgendwie vermeiden kann grundsätzlich nicht. Und jetzt?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Und jetzt?


Fährst du einfach keine Schlauchreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (12. Oktober 2015)

hier mal meine Möhre:





Details hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-vaya-erster-stahl-nach-20-jahren-aufbauthread.770922/


----------



## mete (13. Oktober 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ich will keine Schlauchreifen am Alltagsrad. Ich will Schlauchreifen wenn ich es irgendwie vermeiden kann grundsätzlich nicht. Und jetzt?



Das hier ist ja auch das Cyclocrossforum und nicht das Alltagsradforum (das gibt es sogar extra im IBC...). Wer einigermaßen Spaß beim Cyclocrossfahren (egal ob zum Spaß oder bei Rennen oder beides haben will, der wird auf Schlauchreifen nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2015)

Nö.


----------



## mete (13. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Nö.



Ich rede jetzt von denen, die auch schon mal Erfahrungen mit guten Schlauchreifen im Gelände gemacht haben...


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2015)

Fahre jetzt die vierte saison cx rennen als hobbylusche, meist irgendwo in der ersten hälfte des feldes, selten nahe am treppchen und verzichte bewusst auf schlauchreifen. Wenn sie mir jemand vernünftig geklebt hinstellt von mir aus, ist schon ein geschmeidiges fahrgefühl aber brauchen tut man die als fahrer ausserhalb lizenz und podium wie eine federgabel...
Dieses materialgewichse (allgemein, nicht gegen jemand spezielles) ist einfach unnötig. Es wird auch nicht besser davon, wenn es glaubensbekenntnismäßig andauernd wiederholt wird.


----------



## Nordpol (13. Oktober 2015)

> Das hier ist ja auch das Cyclocrossforum und nicht das Alltagsradforum (das gibt es sogar extra im IBC...). Wer einigermaßen Spaß beim Cyclocrossfahren (egal ob zum Spaß oder bei Rennen oder beides haben will, der wird auf Schlauchreifen nicht verzichten wollen.


Ich habe das über 20 Jahre jeden Winter sehr intensiv betrieben (ohne Schlauchreifen) und das eher recht als schlecht, und immer mit viel spass, und die nächsten 20 Jahre wenn denn noch geht, werde ich es genauso machen. 
Ich denke nicht das der Laufradsatz in das Alltagsforum gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. Oktober 2015)

Von "Brauchen" habe ich ja auch nichts geschrieben. Die Diskussion finde ich hier übrigens passender, als das ein oder andere Rad... mit Materialgewichse hat das auch nichts zu tun, gute Clincher kosten kaum weniger, als gute Schlauchreifen und beim LRS ist Tubular in derselben Gewichtsklasse meist sogar günstiger.


----------



## Nordpol (13. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn Tubulars ein bisschen besseres Fahrgefühl vermitteln sind die Nachteile doch einfach zu gross. Das fängt mit dem Kleben an, und hört mit dem runterfrickeln von Kleberesten wieder auf, (von einem Plattfuss will ich gar nicht erst reden).


----------



## svenso (13. Oktober 2015)

Och Leute...
Losgetreten wurde es durch einen Leichtbaulaufradsatz, der extrem schön und leicht und eben seine 700 Steine kostet. Daraufhin kam der Einwand, das fürs Crossen so ein Laufradsatz nicht unbedingt die Beste Investition ist, sondern ein Schlauchreifensatz auch seine Vorzüge hat und man da vielleicht mehr Boni fürs Crossen bekommt als mit einem Leichtbausatz. Es ging hier doch garnicht um die Materialschlacht oder so. Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Laufradsatz aus soliden Naben, Mavic Reflex, klassischen Speichen und nem gutem Schlauchreifen mehr Vorteile fürs Crossen bringt als ein nur auf leicht getrimmter.
Dann kam selbstverständlich der Einwand: Im Alltag will ich keine Schlauchreifen. Klar, wer mag das schon, aber @mete hat es ja richtig ausgedrückt, dass es hier nicht unbedingt um Alltag geht, sondern in der Argumentation für Schlauchreifen wurde das Cyclocrossen genannt. Wer möchte am Alltagsrad nen Leichtbaulaufradsatz haben? Ich an sich auch nicht.

Schlauchreifen kleben muss man üben, aber mit Klebeband bekommt man das doch recht schnell hin. Defekte sind extrem ärgerlich aber das ist leider der Sport. Pannen kann man auch mit Pannenspray beheben (hilft nicht immer, ist mir schon klar). Man sollte aber auch bedenken das Crossen jetzt nicht unbedingt bedeutet mehrere km von der Heimat entfernt zu sein. Eigentlich gibts doch bei jedem ne kleine Strecke von 1-2km mit genügend Hindernissen wo man "richtig" Crossen kann. Alles andere wäre wieder was anderes...

Die Entwicklung um das Crossen sehe ich genauso wie @mete. Hier tauchen mittlerweile sehr viele Gravelracer und sportliche "Trekkingräder" auf (sorry mit dem uns heute bekannten Trekkingrad haben eure Sachen definitiv nichts zu tun, aber die Nutzung ist doch teilweise sehr nah dran). Ich sehe das zwar nicht als schlimm und schaue mir eure Aufbauten sehr sehr gerne an, aber mir fehlt tatsächlich auch der Wettkampfcrosser-Aufbau oder auch mal Themen dazu bzw. auch mal der erlaubte Input dazu. So stößt man hier schnell auf Widerstand wenn es um 1x10/11 fach geht und man andere Übersetzungen empfiehlt als der Gravelracer oder so.

Ich selber bin erst zwei Crossrennen gefahren. Im Moment fehlt mir das Rad dazu da ich meinen Stevens Vapor verkauft habe und nun schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem netten Canti Crosser bin. Der dann auch artgerecht bewegt werden soll.

Trotzdem, nett ist es hier schon


----------



## mete (13. Oktober 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tubulars ein bisschen besseres Fahrgefühl vermitteln sind die Nachteile doch einfach zu gross. Das fängt mit dem Kleben an, und hört mit dem runterfrickeln von Kleberesten wieder auf, (von einem Plattfuss will ich gar nicht erst reden).



Bis jetzt habe ich jeden Defekt unterwegs wieder dicht bekommen und Kleben kann man ja auch in simpel haben (Tufo Extreme Band). Ich sprach ja außerdem von Cyclocross-Gebrauch (Cyclocross-Forum), nicht von Touren-, Alltags- oder sonstwas für Rädern. Aber gut, das führt wohl wirklich zu weit.


----------



## k.nickl (13. Oktober 2015)

Bevor ich noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gieße, halte ich mich aus der Grundsatzdiskussion raus und trage lieber noch eine Schicht Kit auf meine Dugasts auf... 

@mete : mit Ausnahme von einer schnelleren Montage bin ich kein Fan vom Klebeband. Beim Reifentausch bleibt das Band vollständig auf der Felge (nicht am Reifen was praktisch wäre) und bietet keine Klebe-kraft für einen neuen Reifen. Bei Kit hätte man eine erstklassige Grundierung zum schnellen Tausch. Entschuldige die Belehrung falls dir das bereits bewusst war.
@svenso : CantiCrosser werden seltener, außer bei Ridley. Das macht die Entscheidung aber zum Glück leichter.


----------



## crazy.man77 (13. Oktober 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung um das Crossen sehe ich genauso wie @mete. Hier tauchen mittlerweile sehr viele Gravelracer und sportliche "Trekkingräder" auf (



Da bin ich wohl mit meinem gezeigten Rad in Post #4787 einer der "Übeltäter" .

Ich geb's zu: ich war mir auch nicht sicher, gehört es in die Kategorie Cyclocross oder bei Trekking-/Reiserad rein. Die Abgrenzung ist nicht immer eindeutig. Da es aber derzeit keine Bleche und Träger dran hat, zudem zumindest ein wenig Überhöhung aufweist, habe ich mich für diese Kategorie entschieden .


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Oktober 2015)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl mit meinem gezeigten Rad in Post #4787 einer der "Übeltäter" .
> 
> Ich geb's zu: ich war mir auch nicht sicher, gehört es in die Kategorie Cyclocross oder bei Trekking-/Reiserad rein. Die Abgrenzung ist nicht immer eindeutig. Da es aber derzeit keine Bleche und Träger dran hat, zudem zumindest ein wenig Überhöhung aufweist, habe ich mich für diese Kategorie entschieden .


Also deins gehört wohlhier rein, schickes Radl


----------



## shutupandride (13. Oktober 2015)

seltsam, ein Freund ist doch tatsächlich vor ein paar Jahren mit Drahtreifenfelgen bay. Elite-Crossmeister geworden ...
komischer Typ


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Mindmovie in aktueller Ausbaustufe:







Basis ist ein 54er Intec F10 Stahlrahmen, Forke ist eine Intec Carbon. Der Spacerturm wird noch entfernt sobald die richtige Geo gefunden ist. Schön viel Platz zum schultern, und der 1x10 Antrieb läuft bisher auch sehr gut. Nur die BB7-Einstellung macht mich wahnsinnig. Entweder schleifts, oder der Druckpunkt ist zu sanft.  Gewicht so wie er dasteht: 10,2kg. Sub10 könnte man noch erreichen... wenn man möchte.


----------



## Axelic (13. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Rad.






Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Beleuchtung für die dunkel Jahreszeit? Wichtig wäre, dass die Lichter klein sind, damit diese gut verstaut werden können. Am Lenker ist außerdem nicht viel Platz, da die Kabel aus dem Lenkerband kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roubi+ (13. Oktober 2015)

Lupine piko am Helm... 
Oder, sehr gut und günstig, AIM black sun III...


----------



## xavermaniac (14. Oktober 2015)

Axelic schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Beleuchtung für die dunkel Jahreszeit? Wichtig wäre, dass die Lichter klein sind, damit diese gut verstaut werden können. Am Lenker ist außerdem nicht viel Platz, da die Kabel aus dem Lenkerband kommen.


Wo willst du fahren? Vorn hab ich die SigmaSportster hinten die IXXI von Busch&Müller. Für die Straße ist das ausreichend, mit zusammen ca. 60€ noch bezahlbar und beide sind StVZO-zugelassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2015)

Supernova Airstream! Nicht billig, aber super Verarbeitung und da hast du echt was. Alles Alu, leicht und klein (wirkt auf den Werbebildern wesentlich groesser als sie ist).
Vor allem finde ich auch die Kombination mit dem Ruecklicht super. Habe ich an meiner E3 (an der Airstream kauf ich es mir auch noch). Hat den Vorteil, dasss das Ruecklicht nicht beim Fahren ploetzlich aus geht und man es nicht merkt. Ich wurde schon 2x von Autofahrern durch Hupen drauf aufmerksam gemacht... nicht sooo schoen :/


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Oktober 2015)

Hey Männer, hat hier jemand schon mal ne MTB Kurbel mit entsprechen breiterem Q Faktor ans CX Rad gebaut? Hab beim RR  immer Knieprobleme und wollte das mal für ein CX Rad abchecken...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe eine 770er XT am Crosser. Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Oktober 2015)

prinzipiell gehts um die Schaltperformance mit dem breiter Q Faktor und wohl dann auch breiterer KL aber theoretisch könnte man auch ne Xt 1x11 an den Crosser kloppen oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei (also 10-fach). Aber passen bei Shimano 11-fach RR und 11-fach MTB zusammen? Vom Freilauf mal abgesehen...


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2015)

Die Kette ist z.B. bei XTR / DURA ACE gleich.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei (also 10-fach). Aber passen bei Shimano 11-fach RR und 11-fach MTB zusammen? Vom Freilauf mal abgesehen...


ohne das zu wissen, sag ich mal ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

Da wäre ich mir heutzutage nämlich gar nicht mehr so sicher. Der Freilauf (bzw. die Kassette) ist am RR ja bei 11-fach auch breiter geworden, beim MTB nicht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> ohne das zu wissen, sag ich mal ja


Und die, die es wissen, sagen mal nein.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Oktober 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und die, die es wissen, sagen mal nein.


ok aber RR Kassette, xt Schaltwerk und Shimanoshifter sollte funzen? Aber dann brauchst keine XT Gruppe mehr  10Fach sollte aber miteinander funzen, oder?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> ok aber RR Kassette, xt Schaltwerk und Shimanoshifter sollte funzen? Aber dann brauchst keine XT Gruppe mehr


Das stimmt allerdings. 


Fomeracer schrieb:


> 10Fach sollte aber miteinander funzen, oder?


Leider nein. Ab 10fach sind bei Shimano RR- und Mtb-Zugwege inkompatibel.


----------



## svenso (14. Oktober 2015)

Shimano Rennrad 10fach Schalter passt wohl mit 9fach MTB Schaltwerk.

Bei SRAM passt 10fach RR zu 10fach MTB ohne Probleme. Wie es jetzt bei den 11fach Gruppen aussieht weiss ich nicht genau.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2015)

Mein 11-fach Shimano XTR Schaltwerk schaltet auf meiner 11-fach Sram XX1 Kassette noch besser als das XX1 Schaltwerk, um noch etwas zur Verwirrung beizutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Infos, Männer... Ursprung der diskussion war ja ne Kurbel mit breiterem q Faktor, Das Kann wohl bei Sram wie auch Shimano eingebaut werden, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2015)

Kurbel sollte kein problem sein. Der rest ist bei shimano leider nervig.
Aber 9-fach mtb schaltwerk mit 10-fach rr hebeln geht sicher.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2015)

Sonst noch schauen, dass die Kettenlinie nie zu weit wandert. Ich hatte jetzt schon das Problem, dass die Kette vom Kettenröllchen fällt und das Schaltwerk verklemmt. Und das obwohl das 1x10 Blatt innen an einer RR Kurbel montiert ist.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja, mit RR kurbel verändert sich die Linie optisch deutlich sichtbar ggü einer mtb Kurbel. Bin von Slx auf Rival gewechselt, Blatt innen, im 10. Ist ordentlich Schieflage.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Oktober 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Blatt innen


Warum denn?
Außen hättest du bei der Rival ca. 45mm Kettenlinie, innen ist also nicht nötig. Bei der SLX hattest du innen 50mm.


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ein Freund ...
> ...komischer Typ



merkste was?


----------



## .floe. (16. Oktober 2015)

> Außen hättest du bei der Rival ca. 45mm Kettenlinie, innen ist also nicht nötig. Bei der SLX hattest du innen 50mm.



Macht das noch einen Unterschied, ob der Rahmen hinten 135 oder 130mm hat? Am Straggler sind es zB hinten 135mm, beim MTB passt das ja zu ner 50mm KL. Ich fahr das Straggler aktuell mit ner 45er KL...geht, kleinstes und größtes Ritzel lässt sich etwa gleichermaßen gut fahren. Wenn man hauptsächlich die kleineren nutzt, fänd ich ne 50er Kettenlinie fast besser.

Edit: Frage in den 1x10 Thread verschoben. Ist ja ne Galerie hier


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2015)

viel zu viel text für eine galerie!

wie sicher gleich wieder jemand feststellen wird ist das auch kein richtiges quervelo (bremszug unter oberrohr) - trotzdem:





und das hier erst recht nicht - zumindest hat der hersteller gleich im namen festgehalten, dass es sich nur für die fahrt ins cafe eignet:















ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2015)

Das Rewel ist traumhaft


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2015)

noch was verflossenes ...



@versus ... Du meinst komisch Leut habe komisch Freund? Richtig! 
			... bin schon gespannt, wann der Radsport-Professor wegen Deines Rewel einschreitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @versus ... Du meinst komisch Leut habe komisch Freund? Richtig!



genau 



shutupandride schrieb:


> ... bin schon gespannt, wann der Radsport-Professor wegen Deines Rewel einschreitet



ich bin auf alles gefasst - zur not tröste ich mich mit einer der fränkischen bierspezialitäten, die leider kurz vor dem verebben stehen


----------



## TiJoe (16. Oktober 2015)

@shutupandride : Es lebt noch!


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2015)

und wo ist der moots vorbau?


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2015)

TiJoe schrieb:


> @shutupandride : Es lebt noch!
> Anhang anzeigen 428776


oh dachte Du hättest es verscheppert. Immer noch schön. Ich wünschte ich hätte ... aber ihm gehts ja offensichtlich gut bei Dir
@versus moots vorbau: vorher verscheppert / biernachschub: lässt sich regeln!!!


----------



## TiJoe (17. Oktober 2015)

versus schrieb:


> und wo ist der moots vorbau?



Den gab es nicht dazu...


----------



## TiJoe (17. Oktober 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh dachte Du hättest es verscheppert. Immer noch schön. Ich wünschte ich hätte ... aber ihm gehts ja offensichtlich gut bei Dir



Ich habe eine schönere Lösung als den Verkauf gefunden.
Mein Bruderherz fährt es als Dauerleihgabe und ist total glücklich damit!

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (17. Oktober 2015)

...und weil es ja eine Galerie ist:



 

Gruß Joe


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. Oktober 2015)

noch bei mir, steht aber zum verkauf:



Lynskey Pro+Cross by attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## argh (19. Oktober 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> noch bei mir, steht aber zum verkauf...



Entschuldigung, ist ja ne Galerie. 

... wo steht´s denn zum Verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (20. Oktober 2015)

@TiJoe 
Eine Gazelle! Wunderbar  
Begebe mich da auch schon seid längerem auf die Suche


----------



## Freeride79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Sag





Alex_F schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Flitzer.


@Alex_F : Sag mal, was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Sag
> @Alex_F : Sag mal, was sind das für Felgen?



Scorpo konnte ich gerade noch lesen


----------



## Freeride79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt wo Du es sagst . Aber Radiale Carbon -clincher als cross-Laufradsatz...hmm, ich glaube, ich bau mir doch lieber Aileron Felgen auf.

H SON Plus sehen auch super aus, aber zu schwer.

Die würden mir auch gefallen, kann aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, was das für welche sein sollen.


----------



## Alex_F (20. Oktober 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Sag
> @Alex_F : Sag mal, was sind das für Felgen?



Das ist ein scorpo (Hausmarke von Stevens) schlauchreifen Lrs, hergestellt von citec (glaub ich)


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Oktober 2015)

Orlowski by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr

der rahmen ist so gebaut, dass der vorbau gedreht und 1cm weniger meine sitzposition ergebn. 
war nur monate wegen krankheit nicht wirklich auf dem rad. ich fahre mich erstmal wieder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stokes (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Ianus (24. Oktober 2015)

22°C.... es war richtig warm. Gleich nochmal die kurzen Hosen rausgeholt.


----------



## Ianus (24. Oktober 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> H SON Plus sehen auch super aus, aber zu schwer.



Ich bin zufrieden, trotz Übergewicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2015)

Stokes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 430710



So'n Cannondale-Crosser mit Headshok-Gabel wäre auch noch was für mich


----------



## Ianus (24. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So'n Cannondale-Crosser mit Headshok-Gabel wäre auch noch was für mich


 Yup... aber dann nur mit Scheibe...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Yup... aber dann nur mit Scheibe...


Ach, mir wäre das egal.


----------



## Ianus (24. Oktober 2015)

Mir nicht....


----------



## Stokes (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich finds genial mit headshok. Hätte Cannondale besser das wieder neu (wegen mir auch mit Scheibenbremse) aufgelegt, als das 650B Teil mit Rennlenker und Lefty raus zu bringen. Wer kauft sowas?


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Oktober 2015)

Stokes schrieb:


> Ich finds genial mit headshok. Hätte Cannondale besser das wieder neu (wegen mir auch mit Scheibenbremse) aufgelegt, als das 650B Teil mit Rennlenker und Lefty raus zu bringen. Wer kauft sowas?


Fände die Headshock Variante auch interessanter. Lefty Rigid wäre auch cool, aber die sind angeblich alle gebrochen


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2015)

gute frage, die kritikem waren ja ganz gut...
ein cannondale cx mit headshock ist aktuell in der bucht, mit cantis natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Herbstrunde...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (26. Oktober 2015)

cannondale mit headshock ist ein lange gehegtes träumchen von mir. aber sogar mehr als straßenrad. warum auch immer.

@Ianus welche h plus son felge ist das?


----------



## Freeride79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ich bin zufrieden, trotz Übergewicht.



Die sehen auch wirklich stark aus. Ich hatte mir die aufbauen lassen. Aber das war so grottig gemacht, dass ich die wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Und jetzt suche ich halt hochprofiler für den Crosseinsatz. So wie die Aileron aber einen tick höher. Ganz so viel gibt es da nicht, was auch vom Gewicht ok ist. Unter 500g/Felge sollte es schon sein. Da kommt die H Son Plus leider nicht hin. Vielleicht gebe ich der trotzdem nocheinmal eine Chance und bau die selber auf.


----------



## Ianus (26. Oktober 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> @Ianus welche h plus son felge ist das?



http://hplusson.com/products/formation-face


----------



## ONE78 (26. Oktober 2015)

die hatte ich auch mal am ssp-crosser. sackschwer aber stabil.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (26. Oktober 2015)

ich finde h+plus son hat so ein geniales finish bei den felgen. die sehen fast schon carbonig aus


----------



## tofino73 (28. Oktober 2015)

Gerade abgeholt. Noch nix eingestellt bzw. optimiert





Happy trails


----------



## shutupandride (28. Oktober 2015)

schönes Rad,
wenn die Sramhebelgeschwüre nicht wären,
wärs nochmal eine Stufe besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab sie auch und finde die super!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bin ein bisschen enttäuscht vom Gewicht: 9.1kg ! ohne Pedale. Vermutlich die Laufräder, oder?
Ja, mit den SRAM Hebeln muss ich mich auch noch anfreunden, optisch stören sie mich nicht, aber die Schaltlogik habe ich noch nicht intus.

Happy trails


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Oktober 2015)

Laufräder sind sicher keine Leichtgewichte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2015)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Vermutlich die Laufräder, oder?


Und die Anbauteile!


----------



## oldrizzo (1. November 2015)

Moin,

mein erster Beitrag hier im Crosser-Unterforum. To make a long story short... nach 20 Jahren MTB, bin ich 2013 auf einen Renner umgestiegen, der dann aber auch nur sporadisch bewegt wurde. 2015 war mein Jahr der Offenbarung oder auch Rückbesinnung, auf das was mir beim Radfahren wichtig war. It's just about the ride... no matter what! Eine Tour entlang des Rheins, ein Ausflug ins fränkische Mittelland (alles nachzulesen hier: www.jacominasenkel.de) und viele kleinere und größere Touren in meinem Heimatrevier hinterließen ihre Spuren am Renner und so kam der Wunsch auf, ein Dropbarbike für härteres Geläuf mein Eigen zu nennen. É voila... hier ist es. Ein Bombtrack Hook (2015), bis auf die LR im Originalzustand, ein Dickerchen aus Stahl mit 10,5 kg.


----------



## spinner69 (1. November 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... ein Ausflug ins fränkische Mittelland ...


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2015)

Das dickerchen hat etwas wenig reifenfreiheit sonst sehr gelungener rahmen. Viel spass beim neuendeckten touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (1. November 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1919726]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2015)

Ihr und eure Rennräder 
(ab Beitrag 19)


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Rennräder
> (ab Beitrag 19)


 Ja.... und?


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ja.... und?


 Egal.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das dickerchen hat etwas wenig reifenfreiheit sonst sehr gelungener rahmen. Viel spass beim neuendeckten touren.



Ja, ich weiss, aber es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Genau in dem Rot, genau in der Ausstattung. Ich hätte es auch gekauft, wenn es ein drittes Rad und einen Fuchsschwanz gehabt hätte.


----------



## talybont (2. November 2015)

Gestern


----------



## Freeride79 (2. November 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


>



Hammer starkes Bild. Farbgewaltig. Traumhaft. Das Rad ist übrigens auch sehr cool.


----------



## Freeride79 (2. November 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein erster Beitrag hier im Crosser-Unterforum. To make a long story short... nach 20 Jahren MTB, bin ich 2013 auf einen Renner umgestiegen, der dann aber auch nur sporadisch bewegt wurde. 2015 war mein Jahr der Offenbarung oder auch Rückbesinnung, auf das was mir beim Radfahren wichtig war. It's just about the ride... no matter what! Eine Tour entlang des Rheins, ein Ausflug ins fränkische Mittelland (alles nachzulesen hier: www.jacominasenkel.de) und viele kleinere und größere Touren in meinem Heimatrevier hinterließen ihre Spuren am Renner und so kam der Wunsch auf, ein Dropbarbike für härteres Geläuf mein Eigen zu nennen. É voila... hier ist es. Ein Bombtrack Hook (2015), bis auf die LR im Originalzustand, ein Dickerchen aus Stahl mit 10,5 kg.


Schön fotografiert. Schön in Szene gesetzt. Viel Spaß weiterhin damit.


----------



## ONE78 (4. November 2015)




----------



## ilfer (4. November 2015)

Kauf Dir mal ne blaue Flasche ;-)
Ansonsten: TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal ne blaue Flasche ;-)
> Ansonsten: TOP!


...Zumindest eine mit blauer/schwarzer Schrift, so sieht man noch wieviel drin ist. 

Ansonsten: auch ein Top! 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2015)

hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen mehr bilder zu machen, aber mehr als 2 sind es leider nicht geworden.

pause




mit der sonne im rücken, weis der kalimanjaro zu entzücken. der war mal richtig weiss.


----------



## Stevens_the_man (4. November 2015)

Mein Caad X als Tourbike und als Crosser


----------



## wunbock (5. November 2015)




----------



## ilfer (6. November 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt mit neuen Challenge Gravel Grindern und Crankbrothers Candy 1.


----------



## shibby68 (6. November 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit neuen Challenge Gravel Grindern und Crankbrothers Candy 1.TTACH]



einfach tolles rad. und wie schlägt sich der challenge? hab mir den auch testhalber mal geordert


----------



## ilfer (6. November 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> einfach tolles rad. und wie schlägt sich der challenge? hab mir den auch testhalber mal geordert


Ich schreib in den anderen Thread was zum Reifen ;-)


----------



## MCTryal (6. November 2015)

Nach 3000 km bin ich bis auf die Reifen noch immer schwer begeistert. Eventuell sind die Challange Grinder Reifen auch was für mich?


----------



## wunbock (6. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (6. November 2015)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Nach 3000 km bin ich bis auf die Reifen noch immer schwer begeistert. Eventuell sind die Challange Grinder Reifen auch was für mich?


Sehr schönes Rad! Deine Reifen sehen aber sehr ähnlich wie die Challenge aus... sind das Conti CX Speed?


----------



## corfrimor (7. November 2015)

@wunbock Schönes Rad, aber wo wurde denn das Bild aufgenommen? USA?


----------



## .floe. (8. November 2015)




----------



## lsg-racing (8. November 2015)




----------



## MalteetlaM (8. November 2015)

Kein schönes Foto, dafür ein nicht allzu häufiges Video:


----------



## talybont (9. November 2015)

oha - Blessuren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (9. November 2015)

Schaut unangenehm aus. Alles ok bei dir?


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. November 2015)

Gestern hatte ich keine nennenswerten Schmerzen. Seit heute Nacht habe ich aber zunehmende Schmerzen im Brustkorb.
In Summe hatte ich auf jeden Fall Glück.


----------



## og.echnaton (9. November 2015)

Hallo, bald bin ich auch hier richtig... Mein Rad momentan (mehr oder weniger noch so): 





Nun will ich es aber doch zu einem richtigen krosser umbauen. Es kommt auf jedenfall Force 1 Bremsen und Schifter. 1x soll bleiben, ich will aber eine 11-36 Kasette und werde vorne warscheinlich ein 42er oder 40er Kettenblatt drauf setzten. Kleiner geht nicht, da ich noch eine 130lk Kurbel habe. Ich denke ich werde entweder ein Rival1 oder Force1 Schaltwerk nehmen. Alternativ geht natürlich immernoch X9 oder so. 

Ich möcht euch noch fragen: 
- Lenker: Gibt es hier spezielle Lenker, was fährt man da im algemeinen so? Was fahren Rennfahrer? Oder nehmen die meisten Rennrad Lenker?
- Reifen: Momentan habe ich einen Conti Cyclocross Race (vo) und Speed (hi) drauf auf Notubes Iron Cross. Geht das auch für richtige Rennen oder eher nicht?


----------



## shibby68 (9. November 2015)

salsa cowbell, woodchipper, on one midge oder halt irgend einen rennlenker der dir passt


----------



## b.olaf (9. November 2015)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @wunbock Schönes Rad, aber wo wurde denn das Bild aufgenommen? USA?


 
Müsste Chicago sein....


----------



## goofyfooter (9. November 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich keine nennenswerten Schmerzen. Seit heute Nacht habe ich aber zunehmende Schmerzen im Brustkorb.
> In Summe hatte ich auf jeden Fall Glück.


Tyischer Verlauf bei Rippenprellung oder -Bruch. Kommt aber beides aufs Gleiche raus: keine Behandlung.
Trauma spuert man meist erst am naechsten oder uebernaechsten Tag. War bei mir auch immer so.
Gute Besserung!
Sag uns Bitte, welches Lenkermodell das war und wie du dir Das erklaerst.


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2015)

meine ärztin sagt immer: bewegung ist gut für die durchblutung. gute besserung für deine rippen, MalteetlaM.


----------



## Laktathunter (9. November 2015)




----------



## MalteetlaM (9. November 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Tyischer Verlauf bei Rippenprellung oder -Bruch. Kommt aber beides aufs Gleiche raus: keine Behandlung.
> Trauma spuert man meist erst am naechsten oder uebernaechsten Tag. War bei mir auch immer so.
> Gute Besserung!
> Sag uns Bitte, welches Lenkermodell das war und wie du dir Das erklaerst.


Zum Glück merkt man es erst am nächsten Tag und nicht direkt nach dem Sturz.
Den Lenkernamen werde ich zumindest vorerst nicht teilen, da ich gerade mit dem Händler schreibe. Sehr verbreitet ist der Lenker sicherlich nicht. Es handelt(e) sich um einen neuen Carbonlenker, den ich gestern zum dritten mal gefahren bin. Schäden durch vorige Unfälle kann ich also ausschließen. Der Bruch hat sich nicht vorangekündigt. Viel erklären kann ich also nicht.


----------



## ONE78 (9. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (9. November 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 435155



Schickes Open!

Deins?


----------



## goofyfooter (9. November 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Zum Glück merkt man es erst am nächsten Tag und nicht direkt nach dem Sturz.
> Den Lenkernamen werde ich zumindest vorerst nicht teilen, da ich gerade mit dem Händler schreibe. Sehr verbreitet ist der Lenker sicherlich nicht. Es handelt(e) sich um einen neuen Carbonlenker, den ich gestern zum dritten mal gefahren bin. Schäden durch vorige Unfälle kann ich also ausschließen. Der Bruch hat sich nicht vorangekündigt. Viel erklären kann ich also nicht.



Vollcarbon, oder wie bei z.B. Ritchey Alu mit Carbonfaser umwickelt? Wenn Vollcarbon muss es ja ein sehr teurer Lenker gewesen sein.
Wenn der Lenker Neu- und A- Ware war, steht dir vom Hersteller Schmerzensgeld und Entschaedigung zu. Wuerde ich auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen. Gang zum Arzt um die Verletzungen zu dokumentieren ist dann aber notwendig. Wenn den Herstellern nichts droht,
wenn sie fehlerhaft oder fahrlaessig produzieren, gefaehrdet das unser aller (Biker) Wohl. Daher sollte man schon fordern, was einem zusteht.
Fahrlaessigkeit ist auch strafrechtlich relevant.

Dein Video zeigt wirklich keinerlei extreme Anwendung, meiner Meinung nach. Wenn DER Lenker bei dem Bisschen schon den Geist aufgibt, dann ist das schon beaengstigend und eine Schweinerei.
Und wenn DAS dann auch noch ein 300 Euro und kein 30 Euro Lenker ist, wird's aus meiner Sicht martialisch.


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. November 2015)

Ich kann dich beruhigen. Martialisch wird es nicht. Der Lenker war zwar ein Vollcarbonlenker. allerdings nicht teuer. Er hat ca. 70€ gekostet und wurde mir von einem Bekannten, dem ich eigentlich sehr vertraue empfohlen -jetzt vll nicht mehr . Zu seiner Gunst muss ich sagen, dass ich auf selbigen Trail wenige Sekunden vorher 46 kmh gefahren bin und Mühe hatte den Lenker zu halten.

Hätte es sich um einen Lenker von Richtey , Syntace oä gehandelt, wäre meine Laune bedeutend schlechter.
Die Frage ist jetzt was ich mir für einen neuen Lenker hole. Einen saumäßig teuren, oder einen einigermaßen leichten aus Alu. Keine Ahnung wem man vertrauen kann...


----------



## Laktathunter (9. November 2015)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Schickes Open!
> 
> Deins?


ne, nur in meinem Shop entdeckt.......


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2015)

Axel hat open rumstehen?


----------



## herrundmeister (9. November 2015)

Und das ohne mir was zu sagen 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laktathunter (9. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Axel hat open rumstehen?


Ja sind nun Open Dealer, aber kann sich eh keiner leisten


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2015)

wo ist der lenker gebrochen?

direkt am vorbau, oder einfach irgendwo mitten am oberlenker?


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wo ist der lenker gebrochen?
> 
> direkt am vorbau, oder einfach irgendwo mitten am oberlenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2015)

God damn ...


----------



## Kharma (9. November 2015)

Lenkerband zu eng geschnürt...


----------



## TiJoe (10. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Axel hat open rumstehen?


Wtf is Axel?


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2015)

Daniels radhändler in lörrach


----------



## boing (10. November 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 435155



verdammte axt, ich bin verliebt!


----------



## herrundmeister (10. November 2015)

boing schrieb:


> verdammte axt, ich bin verliebt!


+1 - liegt aber ausserhalb meines Budget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. November 2015)

boing schrieb:


> verdammte axt, ich bin verliebt!


Björn, das Rad ist aber nicht schwarz!!!


----------



## boing (10. November 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Björn, das Rad ist aber nicht schwarz!!!


orange is the new black ;-)


----------



## stonie123 (10. November 2015)

Hab auch noch ein On One Pompino am See.......


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ja sind nun Open Dealer, aber kann sich eh keiner leisten



Ich kanns mir auch grad nicht leisten, die Preise sind aber im marktüblichen Rahmen.


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2015)

wenn man von santa cruz (stigmata), niner... ausgeht...


----------



## nollak (10. November 2015)

Joa da dürften die preise ähnlich sein.

Finde zwar das Stigmata irgendwie weiterhin verlockend, aber ich glaub beim CX Rad würd ich mir dann doch nen schönes Stahlgeröhr neu holen.


----------



## Sven12345 (11. November 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt was ich mir für einen neuen Lenker hole. Einen saumäßig teuren, oder einen einigermaßen leichten aus Alu. Keine Ahnung wem man vertrauen kann...



Und wenn du dir einen 250€ Syntace Carbon-Lenker holst. Schmeißt du den dann nach einem Sturz vorsichtshalber weg?
Oder vertraust du darauf, dass er schon keinen Schaden genommen haben wird (und sparst dir 250€)?

Grade beim Lenker ist Carbon halt schon ein heißes Eisen...


----------



## goofyfooter (11. November 2015)

Wie schafft man das ueberhaupt die Standart Carbonfasermatten so schlecht zu verarbeiten, dass selbst ein Rohr bricht als waere es aus Pappe?
Ich war echt erstaunt zu sehen, dass es sich auf dem Foto auch wirklich um Carbon handelt.


----------



## shutupandride (11. November 2015)

Sarah Maile auf Ventana El Martillo


----------



## MalteetlaM (11. November 2015)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir einen 250€ Syntace Carbon-Lenker holst. Schmeißt du den dann nach einem Sturz vorsichtshalber weg?



Wenn es mehr als nur ein Unfaller ist, muss ich so konsequent sein. Mit dem Crosser stürze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. Da ich mir auch nicht den billigsten Alulenker kaufen werde, macht es keinen so großen Unterschied, ob ich nach einem Sturz den Alu oder Plastiklenker ersetze.



goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ich war echt erstaunt zu sehen, dass es sich auf dem Foto auch wirklich um Carbon handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2015)

schenkt der frau mal eine ihr passende hose.


----------



## shutupandride (11. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> schenkt der frau mal eine ihr passende hose.


... die fährt halt in der Style-Wertung


----------



## talybont (11. November 2015)

wieso wird der Ritchey Carbon Lenker unkenntlich gemacht?


----------



## Sven12345 (12. November 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> wieso wird der Ritchey Carbon Lenker unkenntlich gemacht?



Weil's wohl kein Ritchey ist. Vielleicht ist es ein Ritchay oder sowas


----------



## goofyfooter (12. November 2015)

Wird ja wohl auch kein Echter gewesen sein, wenn der Neu nur 70 Tacken gekostet haben soll. Das es solche Ware in den Handel schafft ist nicht gut.


----------



## MalteetlaM (12. November 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> wieso wird der Ritchey Carbon Lenker unkenntlich gemacht?


Es ist kein Ritchey. Am Ende des Lenkerbands ist ein silberner Streifen. Ich kenne keinen Ritchey Lenker mit Silberstreifen.
Weshalb ich den Schriftzug unkenntlich gemacht habe, habe ich bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Milan0 (12. November 2015)

Noch neu vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## shutupandride (14. November 2015)

geekhouse mudville cx


----------



## Ianus (15. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (15. November 2015)

mal wieder etwas umgebaut:
- Ritchey Gabel
- Sram S900 Kurbel mit Absolute Black Kettenblatt direct mount
- Laufräder Aivee, Aileron, Challenge Grifo


----------



## talybont (16. November 2015)

Aber das Lenkerband........


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2015)

so what?


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> mal wieder etwas umgebaut:
> - Ritchey Gabel
> - Sram S900 Kurbel mit Absolute Black Kettenblatt direct mount
> - Laufräder Aivee, Aileron, Challenge Grifo



warst du/ihr am Samstag in Kendenich??


----------



## herrundmeister (16. November 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> warst du/ihr am Samstag in Kendenich??


ja


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ja


direkt am Rad erkannt 
Mit Zwillingsbruder unterwegs!?
War ja cool, das dort sogar ein Singlespeedrennen angeboten wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2015)

Felt F2X Ultegra Di 1x10


----------



## talybont (16. November 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> direkt am Rad erkannt
> Mit Zwillingsbruder unterwegs!?
> War ja cool, das dort sogar ein Singlespeedrennen angeboten wurde!


Singlespeed? Ja! CX? Eher weniger - mit CX-typischer Übersetzung war da kaum ein Blumentopf zu holen. Bahnfahrer und Radkuriere waren im Vorteil.


----------



## MCTryal (16. November 2015)

Hier mal mein Neuzugang, nachdem mein Rücken und mein fixie keine Freunde mehr werden. Schwer inspiriert vom Aufbau von @.floe. .
Die Überstzung muss ich wohl noch ein bischen korrigieren aber ansonsten ein top Fahrgefühl.


----------



## shibby68 (16. November 2015)

ganz stark was man mit relativ überschaubarem budget stimmiges auf die reifen stellen kann. viel spass mit dem hobel.


----------



## boing (16. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so what?



wat isn ditte für ne gabel?


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2015)

norton shores 650b
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/treffen-der-generationen.772078/


----------



## Matte (16. November 2015)

Statt CX Rennen gewinnt mein Straggler zur Zeit Ampelrennen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1927392]
	
[/URL]


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2015)

Race to work


----------



## Plattenwegcross (17. November 2015)

@MCTryal: Sieht sehr gut aus! Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? L?


----------



## MCTryal (17. November 2015)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> @MCTryal: Sieht sehr gut aus! Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? L?



Danke für die Blumen. Ja das ist ein L Rahmen. @Plattenwegcross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride79 (17. November 2015)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Neuzugang, nachdem mein Rücken und mein fixie keine Freunde mehr werden. Schwer inspiriert vom Aufbau von @.floe. .
> Die Überstzung muss ich wohl noch ein bischen korrigieren aber ansonsten ein top Fahrgefühl.


Kurze Frage, was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## MCTryal (17. November 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, was ist das für ein Lenker?



Das ist ein FSA Vero Compact, der ist auch relativ günstig.


----------



## Freeride79 (17. November 2015)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Das ist ein FSA Vero Compact, der ist auch relativ günstig.


Merci


----------



## doctor worm (17. November 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> Statt CX Rennen gewinnt mein Straggler zur Zeit Ampelrennen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


Das Rad hätte aber schon richtige Schutzbleche verdient...


----------



## Matte (17. November 2015)

@doctor worm Das hätte es auf jeden Fall! Aber da ich eine faule Socke bin und gerne auch mit anderer Bereifung ohne Schutzbleche durch den Wald heize, sind die Steckschutzbleche für mich eine gute Lösung. 

P.S.: Wollen wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen?


----------



## Plattenwegcross (17. November 2015)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Ja das ist ein L Rahmen. @Plattenwegcross


Sieht sehr stimmig von den Proportionen her aus. Ich überlege (schon viel zu lange) mir den in L oder XL zuzulegen. Darf man noch fragen wie groß du bist und was du für eine Schrittlänge hast?


----------



## doctor worm (17. November 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> @doctor worm Das hätte es auf jeden Fall! Aber da ich eine faule Socke bin und gerne auch mit anderer Bereifung ohne Schutzbleche durch den Wald heize, sind die Steckschutzbleche für mich eine gute Lösung.
> 
> P.S.: Wollen wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen?



Unbedingt! Einen Tag am WE geht bei mir fast immer...
Dann stellt sich auch noch die Frage nach dem Fortbewegungsmittel.
Folgendes, ist ja auch ne Galerie hier, befindet sich nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, wird aber zeitnah ersetzt.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2015)

kannst du mal kurz was zu den felgen sagen?

wie funktionier tubeless?


----------



## Matte (17. November 2015)

@doctor worm  Dann bleibt aktuell nur Transition und Intense?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (17. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> kannst du mal kurz was zu den felgen sagen?
> 
> wie funktionier tubeless?


Waren sauber gearbeitet und haben sich gut zentrieren lassen, lediglich die Montage mit den mitgelieferten U-Scheiben war etwas mühsam.
Der LRS läuft noch immer rund ohne einmal nachzentrieren zu müssen, muss am Laufradbauer liegen. 
Der Tubelesstest steht noch aus, die Teile dafür liegen aber schon länger hier.


----------



## doctor worm (17. November 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> @doctor worm  Dann bleibt aktuell nur Transition und Intense?


Ja, oder jeweils mit dem Ssp durch den Wald. Straße ist nur gerade nicht drin.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2015)

habe die felgen hier liegen. sogar mit passend grünen decals zu meinem canyon inflite.

werde sie mit novatec d771sb / d772sb und sapim laser oder cx ray aufbauen. mal sehen ob die vorhandenen speichen passen.


----------



## MCTryal (18. November 2015)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Sieht sehr stimmig von den Proportionen her aus. Ich überlege (schon viel zu lange) mir den in L oder XL zuzulegen. Darf man noch fragen wie groß du bist und was du für eine Schrittlänge hast?



Bin 178 SL=80 ich hatte die Whl zwischen M und L. Bei der Entscheidung hat mir das hier sehr geholfen Klick . 

@Plattenwegcross


----------



## Plattenwegcross (18. November 2015)

Ich bin etwas größer und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm ... dazu würde ich eher lockere Touren als Gelände fahren, weshalb ich zur größeren RG tendieren. Selbst XL hat bloß ein effektives OR von 586mm!


----------



## doctor worm (18. November 2015)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas größer und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm ... dazu würde ich eher lockere Touren als Gelände fahren, weshalb ich zur größeren RG tendieren. Selbst XL hat bloß ein effektives OR von 586mm!


Drop- oder Flatbar? Wenn ersteres auf jeden Fall L. Ich denke man kann sich auch ganz gut an die Empfehlung des Herstellers bzgl. der Größe halten, die haben sich schon was bei gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (18. November 2015)

On-One empfehlen XL bei 183-193cm, was ich gerade ankratze  und L bis 185, wo ich auch noch drin seien dürfte. Mein aktueller Rahmen hat ein OR von 58cm, deshalb hätt ich zu XL tendiert.


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2015)

Mein on one ist ja ein XL und ich bin mit 193 am oberen rand der nutzergröße. Das rad ist schön agil, dürfte aber wirklich nicht kleiner sein. Zum touren kannste mMn den XL nehmen, wenn du es aber schneller und sportlicher rannehmen willst, nimm L


----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. November 2015)

Schienen zum Potsdamer Platz by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## talybont (21. November 2015)

Konafiziert im Sandkasten


----------



## Radcross.de (22. November 2015)

Mein neuer Traktor bei der ersten Ausfahrt!


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2015)

Hat der rahmen canti sockel?

Sieht ganz schick aus.


----------



## Radcross.de (22. November 2015)

Ja der Crossberg hat sowohl Canti Sockel als auch Disc Aufnahme.


----------



## talybont (22. November 2015)

Zweiter Teil der Techniksichtung.


----------



## Kadauz (23. November 2015)

Ich fahre es viel zu selten, und es hat auch schon paar Jahre aufm Buckel. Wollte es eigentlich verkaufen, aber vielleicht bekommt es im Herbst nochmal eine Chance.


----------



## longsome (24. November 2015)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Das Rad hätte aber schon richtige Schutzbleche verdient...


was sind das für welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> Statt CX Rennen gewinnt mein Straggler zur Zeit Ampelrennen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:



Guten Morgen,

was sind denn das für hübsche Felgen an deinem Crosser?


----------



## zett78 (24. November 2015)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> was sind denn das für hübsche Felgen an deinem Crosser?



http://superlight-bikeparts.de/H-Pl...pe-Aluminiumfelge-Bicycle-rim-H-Son-Plus-rims


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2015)

leider nicht tubeless fahrbar.

machen aber schon was her die archetype.
habe sie mit novatec sb711/sb712 und einem mix aus sapim laser und dt comp race.
der lrs steht wie eine eins.


----------



## rhoener76 (24. November 2015)

Dann will ich meinen Crosser auch mal vorstellen.
Rose Pro DX Cross - Eigenbau
Kosten: 586,- €
Gewicht: 10,6 kg


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2015)

steht doch gut da.


----------



## Matte (24. November 2015)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> was sind denn das für hübsche Felgen an deinem Crosser?



Jap, sind die h plus son. Optisch wie qualitativ für mich top.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2015)

Sehr interessant.

Hab hier noch ne Chris King ISO Disc rumliegen die irgendwann im Winter/Frühjahr zu nem vollständigen Laufradsatz vervollständigt werden soll.
Die Felge gefällt mir sehr gut dazu.

Auch das die sehr stabil sein soll passt gut, da ich mit dem Crosser ca. 6-7.000km im Jahr pendele.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von meiner Crosser auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. November 2015)

warum nehmen eigentlich alle immer die archetype und nicht das model ohne bremsflanken, das h plus son in petto hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2015)

ich finde die anderen felgen sind keineswegs vergleichbar.

http://hplusson.com/products


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde die anderen felgen sind keineswegs vergleichbar.
> 
> http://hplusson.com/products



Volle Zustimmung.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es mir natürlich besser gefallen würde, wenn es die Felge ohne Bremsflanke gäbe.
Naja, so hat sie dort mehr Fleisch, was sich vielleicht positiv auf die Stabilität auswirkt.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2015)

die bremsflanke ist ja eloxiert, von daher fällt das nur bei genauerem hinsehen auf.

werde morgen mal wieder sie conti 4 season aufziehen. 
mit der braunen seitenwand sieht das schon schick aus.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2015)

"gefallen" bezog sich in diesem fall auf die rein technische Seite.
Wären die Bremsflanken nicht eloxiert, wäre die Felge für mich von der Optik uninteressant.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2015)

die dt swiss 28 r 460 db disc sieht auch recht interessant aus.

https://r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-Felge-28-R-460-DB-Disc


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> die dt swiss 28 r 460 db disc sieht auch recht interessant aus.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-Felge-28-R-460-DB-Disc


wenn sie jetzt noch die zulässigen drücke dazupacken würden...
ok, das hier hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. November 2015)

mein nächster rr-disc-lrs bekommt die hier
pulse comp disc




http://www.ryde.nl/pulse-comp-disc


----------



## Laktathunter (26. November 2015)

Nicht etwas zu breit für RR?


----------



## Sven12345 (26. November 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Nicht etwas zu breit für RR?



Nö, passt super.
Ich fahre auch Felgen mit 20mm Innenweite mit 32mm Reifen.
Ich denke bis runter zu nem 28mm Reifen sollte das noch gut aussehen.


----------



## ONE78 (26. November 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Nicht etwas zu breit für RR?



der Trend geht ja auch beim Rennrad zum breiteren felgen und tubeless. ryde sagt "*TYRE WIDTH (MM) = *25 - 30" bei max 8bar


----------



## Laktathunter (27. November 2015)

Danke, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## BaffBoom (30. November 2015)

Hi meine Bremse vorne stottert und ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin ..ist eine trp hat jemand Erfahrungen ? 
Gruß !


----------



## F4B1 (30. November 2015)

Guck mal hier:
http://www.cx-sport.de/content/cantilever


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. November 2015)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich, oder putzt ihr nur?


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2015)

Da hatten ihr ja deutlich anhänglicheren boden als wir sonntag...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. November 2015)

Hatten wir. Die Strecke wurde vorher auch ordentlich von den Lizenzfahrern zerpflügt. Hängende Kurven und starker Regen vorher gaben den Rest. http://www.durchdensucher.de/2015/11/advent-advent-die-wade-brennt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madhias23 (30. November 2015)

Da fehlt noch einiges dran, kommt in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## TiJoe (30. November 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich, oder putzt ihr nur?



Guter Ständer!!!


----------



## svenso (1. Dezember 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich, oder putzt ihr nur?



Sehr feines Rad! So wie es da steht gefällt es mir sehr gut, hätte ich vom Intec Rahmen nicht erwartet. Was für ne Gabel hast du da drin?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Ist eine Standardgabel von Intec (anstatt der Stahlversion). Kann dir nicht genau sagen was das für eine ist... ungelabelt. Auf jeden Fall mit Aluschaft und Alukrone.

Edit: könnte eine Quantec sein. Quasi eine Exotic-Gabel für Rennrad/Cross. ;D


----------



## Nordpol (1. Dezember 2015)

Edel, so einen Rahmen hätte ich auch gern...


----------



## Ianus (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Maulwurf74 (7. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Runde mit neuem Laufradsatz


----------



## madhias23 (7. Dezember 2015)

Schicke Reifen auf dem GIANT!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2015)

dürften die 
*Challenge Grifo 33 Open Faltreifen*
sein.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=22166;menu=1000,4,22,35;pgc[128]=455;page=7;orderby=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride79 (8. Dezember 2015)

Maulwurf74 schrieb:


> Kleine Runde mit neuem Laufradsatz Anhang anzeigen 442720


Laufen die geschmeidig auch auf Asphalt? 
Ich baue mir doch noch die Velocity Aileron Felgen auf und das kombiniert mit Naturflanken. Das sieht auf dem Advanced Pro bestimmt tot schick aus. Allerdings bin ich relativ viel auch auf Straßen unterwegs (auch zur Arbeit). Daher müssen die zügig rollen. Die Gravel Grinder Race gibt es leider nicht mit Naturflanke.


----------



## Maulwurf74 (8. Dezember 2015)

Fahre wenig mit dem Crosser auf Asphalt, auf Schotter laufen die ganz gut.


----------



## madhias23 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre auch viel auf Asphalt, und hab mir nun mal von Compass Cycles Reifen bestellt, in der Breite 32C. Diese da: https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx32-stampede-pass/ 

Da ich nach der Bestellung nun doch den Laufradsatz neu machen werde, mit breiteren Felgen, und ich die Bestellung schon geändert hatte, werd ich die vielleicht abgeben sobald die angekommen sind!


----------



## Highland-Radler (9. Dezember 2015)

Servus! 
Hab auch schon seit einiger Zeit überlegt, mir mal einen Crosser zuzulegen und mich dieses Jahr dazu durchgerungen. Dieses Bike ist es geworden (sorry, leider nur Handypic...):

 Spacerturm kommt noch weg, wenn ich die endgültige Cockpitposition gefunden hab. Ansonsten gibt's zu sagen, dass das Rad echt Spaß macht und wohl nicht nur in der schmuddeligen Jahreszeit genutzt wird...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2015)

kann man hinten nicht eine kleinere scheibe montieren?


----------



## Highland-Radler (9. Dezember 2015)

Beim Mountainbike wäre die 160er ne kleine...
Geht sicher auch ne 140er, aber mit meinen 90 kg Kampfgewicht erscheint mir das wenig sinnvoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2015)

warum?

die kraft bringst du eh nie auf die straße oder in die erde.


----------



## Highland-Radler (9. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht... Welche Kraft denn?

Kenne mich mit dem Crosser-Material ja nicht so aus, aber rein physikalisch gesehen müsste doch die selbe Bremse mit größerer Bremsscheibe immer besser zupacken, egal was für ein Rad da dranhängt...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2015)

pack einmal etwas mehr in die bremse und das rad blockiert, da der reifen keinen grip mehr hat.
das ganze besonders am hinterrad.


----------



## Highland-Radler (9. Dezember 2015)

O.k., das stimmt wohl irgendwie auch.
Aber warum genau sollte man eine kleinere Scheibe montieren? Optik? Gewicht?


----------



## kuwahara (9. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> kann man hinten nicht eine kleinere scheibe montieren?




so n käse...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Da die Bremse hinten schon ohne Adapter verbaut ist geht das nichts kleineres. Ist aber meines Wissens nach auch bei Rahmen mir der Bremse im Rahmen Dreieck normal, dass es mindestens 160mm sein müssen.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist aber meines Wissens nach auch bei Rahmen mir der Bremse im Rahmen Dreieck normal, dass es mindestens 160mm sein *müssen*.


Bei MTBs ist es zumindest nicht so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Echt? Welches mtb hat die Bremse im Dreieck und pm140? Das passt doch rein geometrisch nicht? 
Oder meist du is2000 im Dreieck? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2015)

Über welche Art der Bremsaufnahme wir reden, hätten wir vorher klären müssen  Wie es bei PM aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Ahhh da haben wir es 

Aber BILDER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...die Spitzen am frühen  Morgen schon wieder, herrlich 

Das Bild kommt nicht. 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## BenRay (10. Dezember 2015)

eine 140mm scheibe ist nicht möglich da es so aussieht als ob die postmount aufnahme für 160mm ausgelegt ist zudem ist die 140mm scheibe bei dem kampfgewicht wenn man mal mit dem rad auf der straße fährt und der reifen nicht durch rutscht schnell durch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Dezember 2015)

Weniger Bremsen hilft  (hab auch 140/140) auf meinem Giant Advanced TCX Pro1. Und die Bremse greift wie Hölle. Bin auch kein Leichtgewicht bei 1,93m Größe.


----------



## Highland-Radler (10. Dezember 2015)

BenRay schrieb:


> eine 140mm scheibe ist nicht möglich da es so aussieht als ob die postmount aufnahme für 160mm ausgelegt ist zudem ist die 140mm scheibe bei dem kampfgewicht wenn man mal mit dem rad auf der straße fährt und der reifen nicht durch rutscht schnell durch
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Danke! So sehe ich das auch...
So, von mir aus können wir nun wieder Bilder posten. Ist ja schließlich ne Galerie...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Dezember 2015)

Hausrunde



DSC_2890 by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## KONI-DU (10. Dezember 2015)

....super geiles Rad !


----------



## ONE78 (10. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Echt? Welches mtb hat die Bremse im Dreieck und pm140? Das passt doch rein geometrisch nicht?



Giant XTC und die Crosser auch...


----------



## pirat00 (11. Dezember 2015)

@doedsmaskinen was ist das für Lenkerband?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (11. Dezember 2015)

ist fizik. aber knall orange, nicht so rot wie es auf dem bild erscheint. die farbe leuchtet schon extrem, auf bilder schwer zu bannen.
das passt ganz gut



into the wild by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich auch mal eine zeitlang. Ich war aber mit dem Grip nicht zufrieden. Farbe war schon geil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal eine zeitlang. Ich war aber mit dem Grip nicht zufrieden. Farbe war schon geil!


Wer ein Rad ohne Bremsen fährt, braucht auch kein Grip am Lenker. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2015)

Also vorne sehe ich eine Bremse.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (11. Dezember 2015)

Den gripp machen meine handschuhe. Kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also vorne sehe ich eine Bremse.


...stimmt, hätte mal zoomen und die Brille putzen sollen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2015)

Es ging um die Farbe des Lenkerbandes. Ich fahre ja grundsätzlich auch immer mit Handschuhen aber fande es trotzdem recht rutschig.

Sonst hat das Rad in der Ausbaustufe nichts hier im Thread verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride79 (11. Dezember 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ist fizik. aber knall orange, nicht so rot wie es auf dem bild erscheint. die farbe leuchtet schon extrem, auf bilder schwer zu bannen.
> das passt ganz gut
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Rad,

ich hab auf meinem Giant TCX Advanced Pro1 das
*LIZARD SKINS Lenkerband DSP* drauf. Das ist abe ultra empfindlich. Nach nicht mal 500km war das vor den Bremsgriffen durchgerubbelt. Dafür ist es einfach zu teuer. Vielleicht teste ich auch mal das Fizik. Farbton ist wohl Glückssache ob das passt (Bezüglich Rahmenfarbe - Race Orange). Welches Band von Fizik ist das?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (11. Dezember 2015)

fizik Superlight Microtex Lenkerband - neon mit Logo orange
stelle ich mir am tcx zu extrem vor.
lizzardskin kommt mir ausser in schwarz nicht mehr ans rad. fässt sich toll an, wird aber so widerlich dreckig in sekunden....

edit: den anhang ignorieren. keine ahnung was das ist.


----------



## talybont (11. Dezember 2015)

Mit Lenkerband von Planet X


----------



## shibby68 (11. Dezember 2015)

das ist aber ein schöner spielplatz


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2015)

Flugschule


----------



## Freeride79 (11. Dezember 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> fizik Superlight Microtex Lenkerband - neon mit Logo orange
> stelle ich mir am tcx zu extrem vor.
> lizzardskin kommt mir ausser in schwarz nicht mehr ans rad. fässt sich toll an, wird aber so widerlich dreckig in sekunden....
> 
> edit: den anhang ignorieren. keine ahnung was das ist.


Hast du eine Idee, welches orange Lenkerband am TCX gut passen könnte?


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee, welches orange Lenkerband am TCX gut passen könnte?


Bontrager in Catalyst Orange?


----------



## Freeride79 (12. Dezember 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bontrager in Catalyst Orange?


Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Bei dem Preis werde ich das mal testen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ist fizik. aber knall orange, nicht so rot wie es auf dem bild erscheint. die farbe leuchtet schon extrem, auf bilder schwer zu bannen.
> das passt ganz gut
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich dich mit der Kiste kurz vor halb 3 im Tiergarten gesehen? Das Lenkerband hat meinen Blick gefangen


----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. Dezember 2015)

kann immer mal passieren. keine ahnung, was ich vor drei tagen gemacht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. Dezember 2015)

ok, ist als rando aufgebaut. trotzdem das wundervolle seven von einem freund:




grunewald by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr





Jambis Seven by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ok, ist als rando aufgebaut. trotzdem das wundervolle seven von einem freund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ich den Brooks-Sattel sehe, es gibt einen Neuen.... 150g


----------



## softcake (12. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wo ich den Brooks-Sattel sehe, es gibt einen Neuen.... 150g


 
Fast  Auf der Brooks-Website heißt es "_The C13 utilises the same vulcanised natural rubber and organic cotton top of the Cambium line, yet weighs 150g less than the popular C15 model._" Der Sattel ist angegeben mit 259g.

Gruß, T.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

...Asche auf mein Haupt.... aber 259 g ist auch sehr erfreulich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2015)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> kann immer mal passieren. keine ahnung, was ich vor drei tagen gemacht habe



War am selben Tag


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. Dezember 2015)

dann nicht . meine hausrunde führt da nicht durch


----------



## moe 11 (13. Dezember 2015)

War Heute auch ne runde mitm Crosser unterwegs, Focus meins Ridley von nem Kumpel. Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich auf ne CX1 aufrüsten soll.


----------



## c-racer (14. Dezember 2015)

Hab endlich mal wieder Fotos gemacht... Während dem Fahren ists entweder zu nass / kalt oder zu spaßig zum anhalten momentan


----------



## svenso (15. Dezember 2015)

Falls der Schnee kommt - wir wissen was zu tun ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreakey (15. Dezember 2015)

c-racer schrieb:


> Hab endlich mal wieder Fotos gemacht... Während dem Fahren ists entweder zu nass / kalt oder zu spaßig zum anhalten momentan
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444500



Schick! Um was für einen Rahmen handelt es sich?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (15. Dezember 2015)

phreakey schrieb:


> Schick! Um was für einen Rahmen handelt es sich?


Steht doch drauf. 
Pure Bros


----------



## c-racer (15. Dezember 2015)

Danke!  Ist der Disc CX-Rahmen von PureBros.

http://finest-limited-cycles.com/modelle/stahlrahmen-cyclocross-comp-disc/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eierlegende-stahl-wollmilchsau-mit-scheibenbremsen-aufbauthread.746543/page-3#post-13444859

Verdammt, da war jemand schneller


----------



## phreakey (15. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar danke! Ja konnte die Aufschrift nicht wirklich entziffern


----------



## aka (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist das Groesse 61?


----------



## c-racer (15. Dezember 2015)

@aka Ja ist XL bzw. 61  Passt mir mit 1,93 und 93er Schrittlänge prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnB (15. Dezember 2015)

so eins in XL kann ich auch empfehlen:


----------



## ONE78 (15. Dezember 2015)

wenn mal einer von euch seins loswerden will


----------



## nollak (16. Dezember 2015)

Legen PureBros eigentlich jedes Jahr nen rahmen auf? Der CX Disc is echt verlockend und weiss einer ob man bei denen in Mannheim direkt mal probesitzen kann?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2015)

nollak schrieb:


> Legen PureBros eigentlich jedes Jahr nen rahmen auf? Der CX Disc is echt verlockend und weiss einer ob man bei denen in Mannheim direkt mal probesitzen kann?





			
				finest-limited-cycles.com/pure-bros/ schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Herzblut und Arbeit lassen wir in unsere Räder fließen und nehmen uns die Freiheit, von jedem Modell pro Jahr nur 50 Exemplare zu fertigen.


Hört sich für mich so an. Da die Disc-Version des Crossers ausverkauft ist, vermute ich, dass man da erstmal nicht probesitzen kann.
Der Rahmen würde mich übrigens auch sehr reizen...


----------



## c-racer (16. Dezember 2015)

Also als ich meinen bestellt hab, durfte ich nicht mal zum abholen vorbeikommen. 
Obwohl ich praktisch um die Ecke wohne. 
Aber falls jmd mal den XL probefahren möchte in der Gegend um Heidelberg/Mannheim, das lässt sich meinetwegen einrichten


----------



## King Jens one (18. Dezember 2015)

@madhias23 dein altes in neuem Glanz


----------



## Schrommski (18. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Teil.

Aber warum vorne V-Brake und hinten Canti?
Felgen entlabeln wäre noch schick.

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Hier mal meins in schwarz:


----------



## King Jens one (18. Dezember 2015)

@Schrommski es ist ein 57cm Rahmen, der Bremsenmischmasch deswegen weil ich gerade nix anderes daheim hatte, hab nur ganz vergessen wie beschissen die Cantileverbremsen bremsen 

Deine Farbkombi ist leiwand, taugt ma


----------



## svenso (19. Dezember 2015)

moe 11 schrieb:


> War Heute auch ne runde mitm Crosser unterwegs, Focus meins Ridley von nem Kumpel. Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich auf ne CX1 aufrüsten soll.



Nimm die Rival 1, ist günstiger und bietet doch eigentlich gleiche Leistung, nur etwas schwerer.


----------



## Sentilo (19. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt, ich hab sie beide. Die Force CX1 hat ein bisschen mehr Bling-Bling, Carbon-Bremshebel und -Kurbeln zum Beispiel, aber von der Funktion her tut sich da nix. Zumal die Rival alles andere als billig gemacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (19. Dezember 2015)

stimmt die rival hatte ich gar nicht aufm schirm, danke für den tipp


----------



## svenso (20. Dezember 2015)

Bin gerade selbst am Aufbau eines Rival1 CXer, vielleicht gibts nen Aufbaufred aber werde meine Erfahrungen bestimmt kundtun


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2015)




----------



## madhias23 (20. Dezember 2015)

@King Jens one Na das ging ja schnell! Das blaue Lenkerband passt wirklich gut. Und die weissen Züge! Lobau? Und ich hab noch nicht viel weitergebracht, weil ich die HR Nabe zum Service geschickt hab' wg. einem ordentlichen Riss im Speichenflansch, und noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen sind!

@Schrommski Echt schick, ich hatte auch die blauen Nokon Zügen drauf. Und blaue Naben! Aber das es die Bremsen auch in blau gibt! Da hatte ich die schwarzen.


----------



## svenso (20. Dezember 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


>



Was für nen LRS ist das denn? Und kommst du mit Carbon+Canti gut klar?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2015)

Ist von German-Lightness der Laufradsatz. 60mm/Bitex Naben/Schlauchreifen

Bremst sehr gut mit den passenden Belägen, aber natürlich nicht mit Disc zu vergleichen.a


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2015)

Das Felt steht zum Verkauf!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Dezember 2015)

Unterwegs am Stettiner Haff.





In mieser Quali


----------



## N.F.R (25. Dezember 2015)

Siebengebirge im Winterkleid zur Weihnachtszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. Dezember 2015)

Petersberg.


----------



## N.F.R (25. Dezember 2015)

100 Punkte


----------



## Ianus (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Ostern....... 18°C hatten wir es heute Mittag.


----------



## talybont (26. Dezember 2015)

N.F.R schrieb:


> 100 Punkte


Alte Heimat halt


----------



## c-racer (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## talybont (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride79 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Schrommski (4. Januar 2016)

madhias23 schrieb:


> @Schrommski Echt schick, ich hatte auch die blauen Nokon Zügen drauf. Und blaue Naben! Aber das es die Bremsen auch in blau gibt! Da hatte ich die schwarzen.



Hab ich auch eine Weile nach gesucht. Bin letztendlich über ebay in Hongkong fündig geworden. Und das noch zu einem sensationellen Preis inkl. Versand. Ansonsten wäre ich auch bei den schwarzen gelandet.


----------



## Monolithic (13. Januar 2016)

Bei Singular rührt sich auch endlich wieder was... mieses Bild, aber trotzdem: Kite Disc


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2016)

bam oida, haben will.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Januar 2016)

die farbe ist soooo leggaaaa aber ich mag einfach keine carbon-gabeln ;(


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Januar 2016)

der "habenwillReflex" wurde stimmuliert - google liefert ein paar Bilder davon die aber alle schon von 2014 sind......


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2016)

habe mal die fixiestube angeschrieben...

sucht jemand einen neuen transition rapture in M?


----------



## talybont (13. Januar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe mal die fixiestube angeschrieben...
> 
> sucht jemand einen neuen transition rapture in M?


ist mir zu klein (stack).


----------



## Monolithic (13. Januar 2016)

Laut facebook-Meldung zu dem Bild soll's den Rahmen ab Ende Januar im Shop von singularcycles geben.


----------



## Blingfisch (13. Januar 2016)

Ich muss grade feststellen das ich schon lange kein Bild mehr gepostet habe...Irgendwie will mir die Verlinkung nicht gelingen....kann sich nur um Stunden handeln...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1950208]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (14. Januar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe mal die fixiestube angeschrieben...
> 
> sucht jemand einen neuen transition rapture in M?



Leider zu klein.

An der Fixiestube komme ich öfter mal vorbei...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (14. Januar 2016)

Blingfisch schrieb:


>



Schönes Radl, ist mir persönlich aber dann doch zu schwarz. Bisserl Farbe würde ich reinbringen. Aber is ja dein Rad, also muß es dir gefallen. Von daher: Top.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. Januar 2016)

finde das rapture besser. nicht überreagieren


----------



## Highland-Radler (14. Januar 2016)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Schönes Radl, ist mir persönlich aber dann doch zu schwarz. Bisserl Farbe würde ich reinbringen. Aber is ja dein Rad, also muß es dir gefallen. Von daher: Top.


Ich finds geil mit dem schwarz! Braucht man sich keine Gedanken über passende Klamotten machen!


----------



## Highland-Radler (14. Januar 2016)

Weils ja auch ne Galerie ist:


----------



## Blingfisch (14. Januar 2016)

Da sind doch sooo viele rote Akzente zu sehen... ;-)


----------



## Bonpensiero (15. Januar 2016)




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2016)

die ersten beiden


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2016)

Schöner beitrag. Was ist das schwarze beim hunter unter dem lenker/ zwischen den ahead spacern?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (15. Januar 2016)

Gute Frage. Hab hier eine Nahaufnahme:


----------



## Bonpensiero (15. Januar 2016)




----------



## Stolle12 (15. Januar 2016)

neues Winterbike : )


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2016)

Oha, das blaue ist amtlich 

€: Sorry @Stolle12, ich meinte das von @Bonpensiero gepostete Rad. Wobei mich das Pure Bros auch sehr reizt. Vor allem weil die Gabel aus Stahl und keine Segmentgabel ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Was ist das schwarze beim hunter unter dem lenker/ zwischen den ahead spacern?


Das ist ein Sparse-Spacerlicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2016)

Hmmm... Coole Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (16. Januar 2016)

Wunderschön!


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Januar 2016)

Wahnsinnsräder, Bonpensiero


----------



## MalteetlaM (16. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gerade Fotos vom Handy auf den Laptop gezogen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit kann ich ja mal wieder das Niveau etwas senken. Heute hat sich das eine oder andere Detail des Rads verändert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453508



Als Fahrer muss man dann aber immer geradeaus gucken, weil man sich sonst wegen der Schalthebel übergeben muss. Mal im Ernst, das kann doch niemand ansatzweise schön finden!?

Der Rest ist ja schon nicht hässlich.


----------



## Bonpensiero (16. Januar 2016)

Die sind aber auch das einzige Manko. Der Rest ist großes Damenhockey!


----------



## Erbse73 (17. Januar 2016)

Rennstahl 931 Cross...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2016)

Die retroshift dinger sind simpel, solide und 1000 mal schöner als die aktuellen hydro geschwüre.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpensiero (17. Januar 2016)

Na ja, ihr bemüht beide Extreme.

Ein gesprenkeltes Straggler...


----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (17. Januar 2016)

sehr schön, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> sehr schön, aber...


 Ich weiss... die Laufräder.


----------



## Nordpol (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## Rommos (17. Januar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ich weiss... die Laufräder.


...genau, die sind der Bringer  
Ich find das Rad genial


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...genau, die sind der Bringer
> Ich find das Rad genial


+1


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Januar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


>



Eines schönen Tages erwürge ich dich.  

So ein geiles Rad. Und erst die Laufräder. Wann wolltest du die nochmal an mich verkaufen?


----------



## xavermaniac (18. Januar 2016)

Endlich Schnee...






... Handybild gegen die Sonne war dann doch nicht die beste Idee


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Januar 2016)

xavermaniac schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee...


Wie sagt der Österreicher: Bist deppert, Oida? 

Diesen weißen Mist braucht kein Mensch.
Meinetwegen in den Alpen 10 Meter am Stück, aber verschonts mich hier mit dem Zeugs.

Das Bild an sich ist okay, nur hättest du für einen vernünftigen Gegenlichteffekt soweit auf die Knie gemußt, daß die Sonne sozusagen durch den Rahmen scheint. Dann wärs wohl perfekt gewesen.


----------



## Stolle12 (18. Januar 2016)

von gestern


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2016)

Bei uns leider nur dünn...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (18. Januar 2016)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> von gestern
> Anhang anzeigen 454512



Ist das jenes Pure Bros. aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## Stolle12 (18. Januar 2016)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ist das jenes Pure Bros. aus dem Bikemarkt?



hab's über Kleinanzeigen- später aber auch gesehen, dass es hier angeboten wurde


----------



## TiJoe (18. Januar 2016)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> hab's über Kleinanzeigen- später aber auch gesehen, dass es hier angeboten wurde



Glückwunsch! 

Als ich mich innerlich endlich dafür entschieden hatte, war es gerade weg... 

Trotzdem sehr schön anzusehen!


----------



## Stolle12 (18. Januar 2016)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Als ich mich innerlich endlich dafür entschieden hatte, war es gerade weg...
> 
> Trotzdem sehr schön anzusehen!



Danke! Tut mir leid (oder auch nicht)...

Der Rahmen hat eine wunderschöne Pulverbeschichtung in metallicblau. Leider war an beiden Ausfallenden der Lack etwas beschädigt.
Das Rahmenset ist aber ziemlich schwer - ca. 3,5 kg


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2016)

Gewicht ist noch ok für stahl. Wirkloch leichter geht sinnvoll nur mit preisintensiverem rohrsatz.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monolithic (21. Januar 2016)

Schon von hrabnar woanders gepostet, aber muss hier natürlich auch hin: mehr vom Disc Kite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2016)

kannst Du das bitte lassen ;-)


----------



## Monolithic (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe selbst auch darunter zu leiden, glaub mir


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2016)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Schon von hrabnar woanders gepostet, aber muss hier natürlich auch hin: mehr vom Disc Kite


Was ist den das für nen Lenker? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## muschi (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Brawler (22. Januar 2016)

Gibt's ein Foto, das nicht totbearbeitet ist, damit man die Farben realitätsnah sehen kann?


----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2016)

sehr speziell - besonders der Reiter


----------



## muschi (22. Januar 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> Gibt's ein Foto, das nicht totbearbeitet ist, damit man die Farben realitätsnah sehen kann?



Die Farbe ist so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## rhoener76 (22. Januar 2016)

@muschi:
was fährst Du für 'ne Übersetzung?


----------



## svenso (22. Januar 2016)

Keine Hydaulik, keine Elektronik, keine Scheibenbremsen. Einfach ein Arbeitstier mit Rennambitionen.


----------



## muschi (22. Januar 2016)

rhoener76 schrieb:


> @muschi:
> was fährst Du für 'ne Übersetzung?



Kassette 11-32 Kettenblatt 42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonassen (23. Januar 2016)

...Morgen ist der schöne Schnee wohl wieder weg, daher die Chance genutzt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2016)

jonassen schrieb:


> ...Morgen ist der schöne Schnee wohl wieder weg, daher die Chance genutzt


So ises glaub besser....


----------



## KONI-DU (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Erbse73 (24. Januar 2016)

Weiss nicht ob es hier reinpasst....noch jungfräuliches COtic EScapade


----------



## kuwahara (24. Januar 2016)

falls nicht hier, dann da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-die-gravel-bikes.776463/page-12


----------



## Cyclingjudge (25. Januar 2016)

Reinpassen tut´s hier schon.
Aber die Lenkerstellung ist fürchterlich zum Ansehen und die Farbe des Lenkerbandes paßt man überhauptsgarnienicht zur Farbe des Rahmens.
Ansonsten aber ein schickes Radl (mal abgesehen davon, daß für mich schwarz-gelb natürlich ein NoGo ist ).


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2016)

Schwarz Rot Gelb voll Deutschland


----------



## Erbse73 (25. Januar 2016)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Reinpassen tut´s hier schon.
> Aber die Lenkerstellung ist fürchterlich zum Ansehen und die Farbe des Lenkerbandes paßt man überhauptsgarnienicht zur Farbe des Rahmens.
> Ansonsten aber ein schickes Radl (mal abgesehen davon, daß für mich schwarz-gelb natürlich ein NoGo ist ).



Ja das rote Tuch musste irgendwie dran...schwarz oder grau wird aber das nächste...mit modernerem Lenker.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Schwarz Rot Gelb voll Deutschland



Schwarz Rot Gold....wäre Fahne D


----------



## Seegrufti (25. Januar 2016)

nochmal ein (Winter-)Arbeitsgerät

Müsing Lite Cross 2005, FSA Gossamer 50-34, Chorus 9f, XTR-Bremse (1996?), Flite, Clement MXP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (26. Januar 2016)

Spacer unter den Vorbau, dann könntest du diesen parallel zum Boden montieren. Das sieht einen Tick besser aus, finde ich.


----------



## Seegrufti (26. Januar 2016)

ja der Vorbau...

wurde schon mehrfach umgedreht!

LG

Für Reifenbreiten-Interessierte: Der Clement MXP 33x700 hat 35mm Karkasse auf Mavic Open 4 CD. Im Winter ein richtig gutes Teil!


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Januar 2016)

Das All City gefällt,bis auf die FSA Kurbel.Kann mich mit denen net anfreunden....


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Januar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> bis auf die FSA Kurbel


Das Lenkerband hattest du gesehen?


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. Januar 2016)

Passt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Januar 2016)

Also das Lenkerband hat was ernsthaft.Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden..


----------



## Seegrufti (27. Januar 2016)

so ein Lenkerband (schwarz-weiss) hab ich an meinem alten Pinarello-Renner.

Der hintere Schaltzug ist vor der Schaltung extrem lang. Muss evtl. so sein.

Wenn ich auch meinen Geschmack äussern darf: Schönes Rad, die Züge in 4 Farben...
Die Sattelstütze find ich etwas klobig, wie auch den Sattel. Flite schwarz?


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. Januar 2016)

Der Sattel ist ein Cinelli Unicanitor. Bei Stütze und Sattel hätte ich wohl auch anderes gewählt.
Aber nette Details und Farben mag ich ja eh.


----------



## aal (27. Januar 2016)

Mehr Randonneur als Crosser, aber heute ging es querfeldein damit.


----------



## Seegrufti (28. Januar 2016)

Jetzt noch schnell die Pedale getauscht und den Fahrer in schwarze Lederschuhe mit genagelten Pedalplatten gesteckt. Dazu ein Sturzring! Und der Flite ist schön, aber zu neu. Turbo oder Regal wären zum Rest passender.

Der Komfort unterscheidet sich sicher erheblich von einem aktuellen Alu- oder Carbonrahmen mit voluminöser Carbongabel.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. Januar 2016)

Mein erster Gedanke bei dem AllCity war, das hat bestimmt ein Ami aufgebaut: die farblichen Zughüllen, die so überhaupt nicht zu der Rahmenfarbe passen, die Radien völlig daneben, die Zugverlegung fürchterlich (warum nicht den Umwerfer mir Umlenkrolle ansteuern?), trotz "riesigem" Spacerturm unterm Vorbau ist selbiger auch noch ansteigend.  Warum den Rahmen nicht gleich in der richtigen Größe geordert? Die Optik des Lenkerbandes ist sicher Geschmacksache und über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Aber dafür paßt das dunklere Gelb des Lenkerbandes wenigstens nicht zum helleren Gelb des Rahmens. Und über Sattel und Stütze breiten wir mal den großen Mantel des Schweigens.

Aus diesem an sich schönen Rahmenset hätte man definitiv mehr machen können.
Der Rahmen hat drei Farben: Hellgelb, Weiß und Schwarz. Warum nicht diese drei Farben bei der restlichen Gestaltung aufgreifen, anstatt weitere (nicht passende) Farben ins Spiel zu bringen?
Weiße oder schwarze Zughüllen, dito Lenkerband, eleganteren Sattel nebst Stütze, Züge ordentlich verlegen. Eh voila, man hat ein hübsches Radl.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir gefällt das Bike trotzdem (oder vor allem) deshalb. Irgendwie mag man nicht an einen Aufbau aus der Restekiste glauben. Und mangels jedweder Erläuterung, bastle ich mir meine Geschichte zu der Entstehung dieses Bikes. Das Profilbild des Users macht das Bike noch symphatischer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Die Rahmengröße passt doch! 
Anscheinend brauchts ne neue Wirbelsäule... die Jetzige ist zu steif. 
(bei einem größeren Rahmen kannste die Sattelstütze einsparen und den Sattel auf's Oberrohr Schrauben)

...ich hätte noch eine gelbe Umlenkrolle.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Januar 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Und mangels jedweder Erläuterung, bastle ich mir meine Geschichte zu der Entstehung dieses Bikes. Das Profilbild des Users macht das Bike noch symphatischer!


Eine kleine Bildergalerie.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Eine kleine Bildergalerie.


Moin Flo, 
klein ist gut, nun ist mein Datenvolumen hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Eine kleine Bildergalerie.



Kredibel, kredibel...


----------



## Bonpensiero (28. Januar 2016)

Gut, dann hat sich ja auch die Quellenangabe erledigt oder die Vermutung, dass es sich um einen Amiaufbau handelt.  
Viel Spaß beim stöbern. Die Jungs von Blue Lug bauen nette Sachen zusammen.


----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2016)

cheers...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2016)

Vorübergehend mit straßentauglicheren Reifen. Vorbau ist auch getauscht...


----------



## Radsatz (7. Februar 2016)

Und mal was aus den anfängen dieser gattung aus USA Diamond Back Overdrive v 1991 zZ einsatzbedingt mit Strassenreifen


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2016)

...Cotic Escapade....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> ...Cotic Escapade....
> Anhang anzeigen 461046


Deins?


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Deins?


Ja...seit kurzem erst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dagehtnochwas (7. Februar 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> ...Cotic Escapade....
> Anhang anzeigen 461046



Die Lenkerform ist aus dem vorherigen Jahrhundert, damit würde ich nicht fahren wollen. Kommst Du damit zurecht?


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Februar 2016)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> Die Lenkerform ist aus dem vorherigen Jahrhundert, damit würde ich nicht fahren wollen. Kommst Du damit zurecht?



Nicht so gut wie gedacht, da ich bisher noch keinen Rennlenker gefahren habe.
Ich sehe mich bald nach was anderem um, benötige aber 25,4mm Klemmmaß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Nicht so gut wie gedacht, da ich bisher noch keinen Rennlenker gefahren habe.
> Ich sehe mich bald nach was anderem um, benötige aber 25,4mm Klemmmaß.



Gibt es das bei RR-Lenkern? Kenne nur 26mm...


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Februar 2016)

Alternativ Thomson Vorbau 31,8mm mit neuem schwarzen Dropbar. Und 1-fach Kurbel


----------



## shibby68 (8. Februar 2016)

der plan klingt gut. teste doch mal den midge oder ähnliches


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (9. Februar 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Alternativ Thomson Vorbau 31,8mm mit neuem schwarzen Dropbar. Und 1-fach Kurbel



Probiere mal den Salsa Cowbell. Fährt sich auf dem Cotic wirklich sehr gut. Hat ein Freund so verbaut.  Ich fahre ihn auch auf einem Croix de fer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2016)

+ 1 für cowbell. die leichtere version lohnt den mehrpreis übrigens nicht.


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Februar 2016)

Cowbell ist mir schon zu teuer...schau mal was es da noch so gibt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Februar 2016)

Einen Midge in Schwarz hätte ich noch... In 31.8, falls alle Stricke reißen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (9. Februar 2016)

vorsicht, cowbell macht abhängig! mit dem pro plt compact bin ich auch happy


----------



## norman68 (10. Februar 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> vorsicht, cowbell macht abhängig! ...




Wie wahr 

Fahr den auch seit 2 Jahren am CX


----------



## nollak (10. Februar 2016)

Beim Cowbell schließe ich mich der allgemeinen Meinung an, sehr sehr guter und angenehmer Lenker.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. Februar 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einen Midge in Schwarz hätte ich noch... In 31.8, falls alle Stricke reißen.



Beim Midge ist die Schrägstellung der STI Hebel bestimmt gewöhnungsbedürftig....Cowbell 3 in Alu sieht schon schick aus.
Schwarzer Thomson Vorbau ist bald gesetzt....hier im Bikemarkt gekauft Elite X4, 100mm, 31,8mm.
Danke für die Tipps....


----------



## og.echnaton (11. Februar 2016)

Habe mein Cotic etwas umgebaut. Nun Ritchey Evo Maxc Lenker Force1/rival 1 mix und 44 x 11-36 hinten





Fährt sich super, gleitet sehr schnell...obwohl es so mit dropbar (mein erstes) noch etwas ungewohnt ist. Sram Schaltung erstaunlich änliches Gefühl wie am MTB, ordentliches, knackiges Schalten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Unglaublich schön!



Nochmal nach vorne holen. Eben zufällig drüber gestolpert...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2016)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (12. Februar 2016)

bisschen Ti kann ich auch...


----------



## Fipslilli (16. Februar 2016)

Ritchey Swiss - Stahl Carbon
Rahmen-Stahl
Gabel-Carbon
LRS-Carbon
Komplettgruppe-Campagnolo Athena Carbon
Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau-Ritchey Carbon
Sattel-SAN MARCO
Lenkerband-Cinelli
Pedalen-BBB
Reifen-Challenge
Flaschenhalter - TUNE Carbon


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2016)

Tolles Rad !

Was für Laufräder sind das genau ?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2016)

http://ritcheylogic.com/cross/wheels/wcs-apex-carbon-46mm-clincher.html


----------



## klausbn (17. Februar 2016)

Klasse.. Gibt es noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## ONE78 (17. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> http://ritcheylogic.com/cross/wheels/wcs-apex-carbon-46mm-clincher.html


wie breit bauen die denn? also welche innenweite?


----------



## Fipslilli (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für Eure positiven Rückmeldungen! Es ist mein Traum-Rad und dafür habe ich über ein Jahr gespart bis ich jedes Teil nach meinen Wünschen kaufen konnte. Fertig zusammen gestellt habe ich es im November und ich habe seitdem nichts bereut. Der Hobel fährt wie auf Schienen.


ONE78 schrieb:


> wie breit bauen die denn? also welche innenweite?


Leider kann ich Dir keine genaue Antwort geben, beruflich bin ich bis Ende nächster Woche unterwegs. ...Antwort folgt!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Februar 2016)

Fährst du damit Rennen?  Für den Listenpreis des LRS baue ich normalerweise zwei KomplettRäder auf.  mir gefällt's auch sehr von der Farbe, und Campa ist sowieso Autohot.


----------



## Fipslilli (17. Februar 2016)

Nein, Rennen fahre ich keine mehr! 35 Jahre bin ich Rennen gefahren. Nun ist es nur noch pure Freude an der Sache. Ab und zu gönne ich mir mal noch einen Kick und fahre ein Amateurrennen mit, z.B. in Belgien. Eines meiner großen Hobbys sind Räder aufbauen und deswegen besitze ich ein wenig mehr Räder als der normale Mensch braucht. Und somit zähle ich zu den nicht ganz Normalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2016)

Fipslilli schrieb:


> Nein, Rennen fahre ich keine mehr! 35 Jahre bin ich Rennen gefahren. Nun ist es nur noch pure Freude an der Sache. Ab und zu gönne ich mir mal noch einen Kick und fahre ein Amateurrennen mit, z.B. in Belgien. Eines meiner großen Hobbys sind Räder aufbauen und deswegen besitze ich ein wenig mehr Räder als der normale Mensch braucht. Und somit zähle ich zu den nicht ganz Normalen.


Endlich normale Leute!


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2016)

Auf dem Weg vom Bahnhof nach Hause.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2016)

Nach einem OCCP und einem Kinesis, jetzt mein 3. Crosserversuch

Bombtrack Hook , noch der 2015er Rahmen in schönem Grau.





Die orig. Gabel hat mir mit den schlanken, klassisch gebogenen Gabelscheiden nicht zugesagt und wurde ersetzt.
Ursprünglich sollte mein Storck-RR zerlegt und die Dura Ace - Gruppe für das CX verwendet werden, was ich dann aber nicht über´s Herz gebracht habe.
Dann lief mir zum guten Kurs eine 2x11 105er Gruppe über den Weg. Reicht für einen Dreckschrubber! 









Gebremst wird mit einer Hayes CX Pro.













Die silbernen Ritchey Classic Parts hatte ich noch in der Restekiste und irgendwo müssen sie ja mal ran.... 
Böse Zungen behaupten, ich hätte den Crosser um Stütze und Vorbau herum gebaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

fein

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Februar 2016)

Du Armer.... das Hook ist ein richtiger Mistbock!



Willkommen im Club.... Deins ist viel schöner als meins. Bis auf die Farbe natürlich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.... *Deins ist viel schöner als meins.* Bis auf die Farbe natürlich!



Quaaaaaaaark!!!!!

Ich habe mir erlaubt deinen Haken mal aus dem Album zu holen....  

Von oldrizzo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (19. Februar 2016)

Kommt mir bekannt vor.... muss in unserem Studio gemacht worden sein das Foto.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach einem OCCP und einem Kinesis, jetzt mein 3. Crosserversuch
> ...



na endlich das richtige rahmenmaterial


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2016)

Sieht ziemlich schick aus, Marco! Das Lenkerband sieht sehr interessant aus.
Der rote Rahmen wäre aber auch schick gewesen


----------



## Maulwurf74 (20. Februar 2016)

Das ist mein Crosser,auf Dura Ace 7900 umgebaut und mit Vision Team30 Radsatz.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## TiJoe (20. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach einem OCCP und einem Kinesis, jetzt mein 3. Crosserversuch
> 
> Bombtrack Hook , noch der 2015er Rahmen in schönem Grau.



Bei Unzufriedenheit mit dem Rahmen, kannst Du mich dann gerne wieder zur Abholung kontakten!


----------



## shutupandride (20. Februar 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ... und Campa ist sowieso Autohot.


+1
aber leider nur noch selten zu sehen


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2016)

Die alternative Gabel am Hook macht auch beim 2. und 3. Mal schauen eine gute Figur.  Aber vorher geht der Sattel...


----------



## Nimron (20. Februar 2016)

@taunusteufel78 

Marco, was hast Du den für eine Gabel am Crossrad und was wiegt sie?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2016)

Hi Manuel,

das ist eine _0815-China-Peng-Dingens-Gabel_. Nichts pralles!
Hatte zwei cleane, fast identische Gabeln hier. Eine war von CNC, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine aus dem Lagerbestand eines Kumpels. Welche jetzt welche ist...
Gewicht der jetzt eingebauten Gabel -bei ungekürztem- Schaft 503g.

Das sichtbare Carbongewebe gefällt mir nicht so. UD wäre da schon anders.
Evtl. wird sie die Farbe des Lenkerbandes annehmen....

Das neue 2016er Hook hat jetzt auch diese Gabelform verbaut.

VG


----------



## BENDERR (20. Februar 2016)

also ich find die gabel (und das rad) rattenscharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (21. Februar 2016)

Fast fertig!
Bin ich froh das ich noch einen 61er Rahmen beim Händler gefunden habe


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2016)

Sehr schön. Der wäre es bei mir auch fast geworden.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Februar 2016)

Warum eine MTB Kurbel?
Und welche Stütze ist das? Syntace?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Der wäre es bei mir auch fast geworden.


+1 

Stand schon fast z.H., das RahmenSet. Meine Schwester fährt das Crux auch.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Und welche Stütze ist das? Syntace?



Dürfte eine cleane P6 Alu sein.


----------



## rallleb (21. Februar 2016)

Ja Stütze ge-cleante Hiflex
MTB Kurbel weil sie sehr günstig war und davon ab, mir die RR Kurbeln gar nicht gefallen.
Bekomme jetzt noch Kettenblätter in 44/30, da fahre ich in 90% der Fälle eine schöne gerade Kettenlinie.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch noch nen neues 45er über...


----------



## N.F.R (21. Februar 2016)

@ ralle
So sauber hätte ich es heute auch gerne gehabt


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## whitewater (22. Februar 2016)

@elmar schrauth und? bisse gefahren?
Sowas tät mich zwar im Prinzip jucken, aber die dicksten Reifen, die ich mit 622 draufbekomme lassen schon ahnen, daß mehr nich muss 
Da spar ich mir einen anderen Raddurchmesser erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Februar 2016)

whitewater schrieb:


> @elmar schrauth und? bisse gefahren?
> Sowas tät mich zwar im Prinzip jucken, aber die dicksten Reifen, die ich mit 622 draufbekomme lassen schon ahnen, daß mehr nich muss
> Da spar ich mir einen anderen Raddurchmesser erstmal.


Ja, Contis rollen ja recht leicht.
Fährt sich geil, ist voll brauchbar.
Werd ich mir selbst auch so fertigmachen, für  Nachtfahrten im Wald
2,25  und 2,0 " war  montiert.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2016)

bist du mit den reifen irgendwie etwas durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> bist du mit den reifen irgendwie etwas durcheinander gekommen?


wie meinen ? Weil es zwei unterschiedliche Reifen hat ? Nein, das war so gewünscht. Ich habe zwar ein fast identisches Rad, aber das auf dem Foto ist nicht meines.


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Februar 2016)

Macht Spaß, das Teil


----------



## spinner69 (28. Februar 2016)

Wintermöhre trifft Schuhleisten-Skulptur


----------



## Der_Christopher (4. März 2016)

Letzte Woche im Sale gefunden, heute früh aus nem mords Karton gehebelt, grob eingestellt und für gut befunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2016)

Schick. Wenn du Reifen wechseln solltest, ich nehm die Skinwalls


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2016)

So, die zuvor montierten RacingRalle waren mir einfach zu schmal. Die Tage sind dann ein Paar WTBs eingetrudelt...
LRS bei der Gelegenheit nochmal zentriert und ein schnelles Foto geschossen.





EDIT: Ungünstiger Blickwinkel.  Der Unterlenker steht real fast parallel zum Boden.  Schaut "schräg" aus so..


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Ich finde meine 35mmclement ush auch besser als die 32mm rara


----------



## mubi (4. März 2016)




----------



## xavermaniac (4. März 2016)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Letzte Woche im Sale gefunden...


Besorg dir nur schnellstens https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...-Tube-Tops-fuer-Bremszugaussenhuellen-p39011/ der Lack ist sonst schneller ruiniert als dir lieb ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2016)

dann rubbeln halt die dinger am lack. aber die züge und leitungen sind dann wenigstens geschützt.

lieber 3M schutzfolie auf den rahmen kleben


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2016)

xavermaniac schrieb:


> Besorg dir nur schnellstens https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...-Tube-Tops-fuer-Bremszugaussenhuellen-p39011/ der Lack ist sonst schneller ruiniert als dir lieb ist.


Ist das Standard beim Focus Mares? Bei 'nem Kumpel haben die Züge eine richtige Kerbe ins Steuerrohr gescheuert.


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. März 2016)

Jau, war mir beim Vorbau umdrehen schon aufgefallen das die Züge recht stramm am Steuerrohr anliegen.
Mal gucken was sich in der Kramkiste so als Schützerli findet.


----------



## meinhardon (5. März 2016)

mubi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 469434 Anhang anzeigen 469435


Glückwunsch zu diesem herrlichen Rad! Dürfte hierzulande recht schwer zu finden sein, oder?
Das Katalogbild ist der Killer.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2016)

Passen die wtb nano gerade so ins bombtrack oder ist da ausreichend luft?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Passen die wtb nano gerade so ins bombtrack oder ist da ausreichend luft?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Moin. 

Genügend Luft L + R !


----------



## xavermaniac (5. März 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das Standard beim Focus Mares? Bei 'nem Kumpel haben die Züge eine richtige Kerbe ins Steuerrohr gescheuert.


Bei mir auch :/ hab es erst gesehen, als ich den Gabelschaft gekürzt hab.


----------



## talybont (5. März 2016)

xavermaniac schrieb:


> Bei mir auch :/ hab es erst gesehen, als ich den Gabelschaft gekürzt hab.


Gibt schlimmeres - ist bei meinem auch so.


----------



## xavermaniac (5. März 2016)

talybont schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres - ist bei meinem auch so.


Sicher, trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Passen die wtb nano gerade so ins bombtrack oder ist da ausreichend luft?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Und ein weiterer Breitentest steht noch aus. Dauert aber noch.


----------



## mubi (5. März 2016)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu diesem herrlichen Rad! Dürfte hierzulande recht schwer zu finden sein, oder?
> Das Katalogbild ist der Killer.



nein, nein - das ist nicht mein rad!
hab ich ausm netz gezogen 

und ja, dürfte schwer werden, so eins zu ergattern


----------



## georgauf (6. März 2016)

Mein Neues.
Crux 2016 Alu
Jetzt ists schon nicht mehr sauber, war heute im Grazer Gatschwald unterwegs und hab jetzt noch immer einen Dauergrinser.


----------



## Der_Christopher (8. März 2016)

Frühjahrsputz, im Wald wird gefegt.


----------



## Kharma (9. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, die zuvor montierten RacingRalle waren mir einfach zu schmal. Die Tage sind dann ein Paar WTBs eingetrudelt...
> LRS bei der Gelegenheit nochmal zentriert und ein schnelles Foto geschossen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Könntest du mir sagen, wie breit in Zentimeter von Flanke zu Flanke die bauen?
Das wäre nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen, wie breit in Zentimeter von Flanke zu Flanke die bauen?
> Das wäre nett.


Erinnere mich später bitte mal per PN. Bin unterwegs..


----------



## talybont (9. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen, wie breit in Zentimeter von Flanke zu Flanke die bauen?
> Das wäre nett.


WTB Nano: 39 mm breit auf 19C


Kharma schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen, wie breit in Zentimeter von Flanke zu Flanke die bauen?
> Das wäre nett.


39 mm breit auf 19C


----------



## Highland-Radler (9. März 2016)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Frühjahrsputz, im Wald wird gefegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 470848 Anhang anzeigen 470851



Bei meinem Mares (2016er Model) leider der gleiche Ärger mit den Zügen, die am Steuerrohr Lackschäden verursachen...
Habe es aber auch erst am Sonntag beim sauber machen bemerkt...


----------



## Kharma (9. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erinnere mich später bitte mal per PN. Bin unterwegs..



Reicht es, dass ich dich jetzt erinner?^^



talybont schrieb:


> WTB Nano: 39 mm breit auf 19C



Mmh, das klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Weiß einer aus dem Kopf noch einen, na ich sag mal ~45mm breiten für eine 19er Felge (innen)?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Reicht es, dass ich dich jetzt erinner?^^



Jein!  
Habe wegen talybonts´ Post nicht mehr nachgemessen, aber die 40mm habe ich auch nicht geknackt. Das weiß ich noch vom Tag der Montage..


----------



## ONE78 (9. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mmh, das klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Weiß einer aus dem Kopf noch einen, na ich sag mal ~45mm breiten für eine 19er Felge (innen)?


speci renegade 29x1.8 der ist dann etwa 43mm breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (10. März 2016)

Ha! Perfekt. Dankeschön


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2016)

Frühjahrsputz.
Alles noch nicht endgültig an der lenkzentrale...


----------



## b.olaf (12. März 2016)

Hab etwas bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gefunden und bei dem Schnäppchen konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Saugeil fährt sich der Naturjunge. Toll wie viel Spaß man doch manchmal für so kleines Geld haben kann....


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2016)

Geil. Viel spass. Ein ungeschaltetes querrad gehört in jeden haushalt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## isenegger (12. März 2016)

Neuzugang und Ablösung meines Cotic X, welches nun mein Sohn fährt, durch ein gebrutzeltes von Sven Krautscheid.

Sind meine 29"-Ersatzlaufräder drauf. Durch Umbau oder besser -stöpseln der Nabenenden kann ich sie an mein Epic oder Stumpy machen (oder umgekehrt). Vorgabe war auch, dass ich die Teile aus meine Ersatzteilekiste vom Renner wie MTB nehmen kann. Und dass hinten ein MTB-Schaltwerk dran ist mit 11-36-Kassette, weil mein "kürzester" Arbeits-Wald-Weg auf 2km gleich mal 250m steigt. Eine kleinere Kassette kann ich immer dran machen. Spacer beim Vorbau wird nach dem Einfahren noch angepasst, mal sehen was die bequemste Position ist (nach Ausmessen 1 cm tiefer wie jetzt).


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2016)

sehr solide sache. Was ist das für eine gabel?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2016)

ritchey


----------



## isenegger (12. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr solide sache. Was ist das für eine gabel?


Ritchey WCS Carbon Disc Cross


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2016)

Passt wie faust auf gretchen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## xavermaniac (15. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Geil. Viel spass. Ein ungeschaltetes querrad gehört in jeden haushalt.


Im Flachland vielleicht, ich hab 110 Höhenmeter aus der Stadt nach haus - viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2016)

Das ist ordentlich.
Je nach übersetzung eine quälerei, keine frage.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (16. März 2016)

Endlich ist es fertig: Geht bitte nicht zu hart ins Gericht damit, es ist mein erstes Cyclocross ;-)


----------



## Nordpol (16. März 2016)

Gibt keinen Grund dazu, sehr schick.
Naja, die Pedale müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (16. März 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Grund dazu, sehr schick.
> Naja, die Pedale müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt sein...


Die treiben das Gewicht auch auf 8,8 Kg hoch, aber ich nutze es sowohl im Geläde (clipless) als auch als schnellen commuter mit zivilen schuhen, daher brauchte ich was, wo ich meine 48er Latschen draufpacken kann, ohne abzurutschen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2016)

Bis auf die bremsflankenfelgen ganz schick.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedOW (16. März 2016)

Schönes Rad, vor allem der Rahmen samt Lackierung gefallen mir!

Für meinen Geschmack sind es allerdings ein paar Spacer zu viel. Bei Schuhgröße 48 und aufgrund des doch ziemlich hohen Rahmens gehe ich davon aus, dass du recht hochgewachsen bist und sich diese deswegen nicht vermeiden lassen. 
Über die Pedale und die Bremsflanken brauchen wir nicht reden, das haben meine Vorredner ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## DaBot (16. März 2016)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Könnte mir auch passen


----------



## nollak (16. März 2016)

Wie schon erwähnt, LRS und Pedalen  Sonst aber echt schick. Son Stigmata hät ich auch gerne. Aber wie groß bist du? Sieht irgendwie riesig aus.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (17. März 2016)

Das ist ein 60er Rahmen und ich bin 198 cm groß. Daher auch die setback stütze. 

Und zu den Felgen: Naja, ich wollte unbedingt Chris King Naben in 36 Loch haben, aber dann aber nach dem Kauf gemerkt, dass es im Grunde genommen gar keine Felgen dazu gibt für diesen Bereich. Hab mich dann für die mavic entschieden, da die bremsflanke noch relativ unauffällig daherkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. März 2016)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> Das ist ein 60er Rahmen und ich bin 198 cm groß. Daher auch die setback stütze.


Bin auch 198 cm groß. Hatte jahrelang auch Stützen mit Setback. Bis ich beim Bikefitting war. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, daß er mich noch weiter nach hinten setzt. Pustekuchen. Gerade Stütze, dadurch Sattel weiter vorne, daher sitze ich weiter vorne und der 120er Vorbau wurde gegen einen kürzeren getauscht. Kann endlich auch mal wieder längere Strecken Unterlenker fahren. Da war ich echt von den Socken. Schon vor Ort beim Fahren auf der Rolle habe ich gemerkt, daß die Position besser ist. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.

Der Sattel scheint mir zudem auf der Setbackstütze auch noch ziemlich weit vorne geklemmt zu sein. Nach dem Bild zu urteilen, dürfte das außerhalb des vorgesehenen Bereichs sein. Bei deinem zu vermutenden Gewicht (ob deiner Größe) könnte das auf Dauer zum Problem werden.
Und bei der Gabel, die wohl aus Carbon sein dürfte, könnten das zu viele Spacer sein. Sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte, die man vielleicht mal überprüfen sollte.

Ansonsten aber ein schönes Rad. Welcher Lenker, welcher Flaschenhalter? Ist daß dieser mit den Magneten?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (17. März 2016)

120er Vorbau von Enve, klassischer Lenker von Enve, Setback-Stütze ist auch von Enve. Die Flasche ist von Fabric, ziemlich geil, da kein Cage, wenn man mal ohne Flasche unterwegs ist. 
http://fabric.cc/shop/waterbottle/


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2016)

Ich hab mich ja immer gefragt was man mit so einem "Flaschenhalter" soll.. aber wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, ist das Ding am Crosser ja eigntl garnicht so verkehrt (wenn er die Flasche auch gut hält)


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2016)




----------



## Kittie (17. März 2016)

Vorbau: Nein....Rest: lecker, lecker


----------



## og.echnaton (17. März 2016)

Beide ziemlich geil! ich will auch einen ENVE LRS haben  gerade das stigmata ist der knaller.... übrigens, nach ein paar wochen fahren muss ich sagen, dass man eigentlich lenker mit nach aussen gehenden lenkerenden gar nicht braucht. Ich fahre eh 95% auf den Hoodies (heissen die so?). da wären gerade warscheinlich sogar angenehmer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (17. März 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


>


Endlich mal wieder ein Rad im passenden "Used"-Look! Meins sieht momentan auch nicht anders aus...


----------



## Kharma (17. März 2016)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> Die Flasche ist von Fabric, ziemlich geil, da kein Cage, wenn man mal ohne Flasche unterwegs ist.



Wie stabil ist die Angelegenheit den im Gelände?
Ich wollte die mir bestellen, habe aer so lange auf die lieferung gewartet, dass ich dann irgendwann wieder abbestellt hatte.
Sollte ich es nochmal versuchen? Wo hast du die her?


----------



## quepasatony (17. März 2016)

Habe meinem Salsa mal ein paar neue Mäntel verpasst:


----------



## schmitze76 (18. März 2016)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Habe meinem Salsa mal ein paar neue Mäntel verpasst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473771



Sehr schönes Bike.
Was hast du denn da in deiner hinteren Zugführung?

Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## nollak (18. März 2016)

Sieht irgendwie nach ner roten LED aus.


----------



## quepasatony (18. März 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach ner roten LED aus.



Genau, das ist mein Rücklicht in Form einer größeren LED. Das Rad eine komplette Lichtanlage. Das da vor dem Tacho ist eine B&M Lampe und vorne gibts einen Nabendyamo Shutter Precision. 

Gruß


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. März 2016)

Warum hängt man sich denn einen Vogel an die Satteltasche?


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2016)

der hängt da nicht. das ist ein bild, dass hinter dem rad platziert ist


----------



## quepasatony (18. März 2016)

... da müsst ihr meine Freundin fragen, vielleicht als Proviant gedacht?


----------



## Highland-Radler (18. März 2016)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Warum hängt man sich denn einen Vogel an die Satteltasche?


Für die einen ist es ein Rotkehlchen, für die anderen der frischeste Energieriegel der Welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. März 2016)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Habe meinem Salsa mal ein paar neue Mäntel verpasst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473771



Was ist das denn für ne Satteltasche? Taugt die und wo gibts sowas?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/p173918.html


----------



## quepasatony (19. März 2016)

Genau das ist die Viscacha. Finde sie gut, habe sie aber in USA für ca. 100€ gekauft, und das fand ich schon grenzwertig. 
Denke mittlerweile gibt's da auch schon gute Alternativen. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (23. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wie stabil ist die Angelegenheit den im Gelände?
> Ich wollte die mir bestellen, habe aer so lange auf die lieferung gewartet, dass ich dann irgendwann wieder abbestellt hatte.
> Sollte ich es nochmal versuchen? Wo hast du die her?


War ein Geburtstagsgeschenk, keine Ahnung, wo der Schenkende die her hat, aber hier in Berlin hab ich die schon auf der Fahrradschau und in mindestens 2 Shops gesehen, (www.bikemarketcity.de in der Uhlandstraße zum Beispiel).
Flasche ist superstabil, auch im Gelände. Rastet richtig ein und hält.

Am Besten du fährst mal in den Shop und schaust dir das Live an, wenn du Zweifel hast.


----------



## Kharma (23. März 2016)

Cool. Danke schön


----------



## shutupandride (25. März 2016)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. März 2016)

hallo,
neu, stahl und gelb







andere ansicht:
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1983/1983778-toqypm5gbcln-raco_crosser_1__27_032-large.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1983/1983777-zhqcjucolxlq-raco_crosser_1__27_035-large.jpg

gruss
kalle


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2016)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> neu, stahl und gelb



...und auch sonst geile farben!


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2016)

Ganz geil. Aber der spacerturm, mensch kalle.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. März 2016)

ja was soll ich machen bin noch am rum basteln...
hab jetz 8/9cm sattelüberhöhung vll. kommt noch ein spacer untern vorbau und der vorbau negativ...
vll. auch kürzerer vorbau....
morgen erstmal über die trampelpfade scheuchen.
die sattelstütze hat sich heute schonmal als sehr gut bewährt - bei den 5km über die felder scheuchen.

kette muss auch noch neu ist momentan eine mischung aus shimano hg53 und sram pc971
kassette ist frankenstein aus xt und sram... mal sehen ... hab momentan nicht so die flocken locker in der tasche...


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2016)

Für mich als aussenstehenden sieht es so aus, als hättest Du den rahmen auch eins größer nehmen können bei dem sattelauszug. Setback weg und vorbei einen cm kürzer und das längere oberrohr wäre kein thema... egal, denke Du machst das schon richtig.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. März 2016)

hab den rahmen geschenkt bekommen.
der hier ist jetz 57er nächste größe ist dann 62er höhe...
gibts leider nur in 5cm schritten...


----------



## BenRay (28. März 2016)

Nun musste das Focus doch noch platz machen


----------



## sonic00 (28. März 2016)




----------



## oldrizzo (28. März 2016)

warum verkaufst du dieses schöne bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (28. März 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> warum verkaufst du dieses schöne bike?



Hab Lust auf ein neues "Projekt". Außerdem 0km Gelände...fahre lieber Straße!


----------



## oldrizzo (28. März 2016)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Hab Lust auf ein neues "Projekt". Außerdem 0km Gelände...fahre lieber Straße!


Grund genug... manchmal muss man ehrlich sein. Hoffentlich findet sich für das schöne Teil ein würdiger Käufer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2016)

P*x*sswetter heute! NUR Schutt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auf die geplante CTF hatte ich so heute absolut keine Lust. Die Bikes und den Renner wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt einsauen.
Also den Tag auf der Couch verbummelt. Gegen Abend trieb es mich dann nochmal auf die Rolle.....  Zuviele Ostereier & Co.  
Nach 20min fiel dann plötzlich Sonnenlicht durchs Fenster und der Himmel ging auf. Zack, runter von der Rolle, gerade nochmal in die dreckigen Klamotten und wenigstens für 1,5h nochmal auf den ungewaschenen Crosser.

Weiter oben aber Nebel und Schneereste.


----------



## mubi (29. März 2016)

@SCOTT BoD könntest du mir verraten welche farbe das ist (eventuell kennst du den ral code)?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. März 2016)

laut hersteller melonengelb ral1028
gruss



mubi schrieb:


> @SCOTT BoD könntest du mir verraten welche farbe das ist (eventuell kennst du den ral code)?


----------



## mubi (29. März 2016)

top, danke.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (2. April 2016)

Anbei mein Hobel mit dem aktuelle Aufbau...


----------



## shutupandride (2. April 2016)

das Aero-Unterrohr von kocmo fa(i)nd ich immer nicht so prall,
ansonsten aber ein hünscher Aufbau


----------



## aka (2. April 2016)

Mein Querfeldeinrad:







Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. April 2016)

sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (3. April 2016)

Schöne retrospektive Anmut
In meinen Augen ein perfektes Gleichgewicht aus klassischen Elementen (Lack, Kurbel, Stütze/Sattel) und dezenter moderner Technik.
Begehrenswert


----------



## Shortybiker (3. April 2016)

Mein Tagesprogramm: 




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spinner69 (3. April 2016)

Endlich ein Hauch Frühling. Zeit für Buntes  und Resteverwertung.

Stütze und Spacer sind noch nicht final.


----------



## whitewater (4. April 2016)

Hach...das Neon Crux wird wohl auf ewig auf meiner Liste "Räder, die ich gern gehabt hätte" stehen.


----------



## aka (4. April 2016)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Schöne retrospektive Anmut
> In meinen Augen ein perfektes Gleichgewicht aus klassischen Elementen (Lack, Kurbel, Stütze/Sattel) und dezenter moderner Technik.
> Begehrenswert


Danke für die Blumen, mir gefällt das Rad unheimlich und es fährt sich super!
Die Sattelstütze war vorhanden und paßt gerade so in den Rahmen, die hat nämlich 500mm länge 
Leider ist das Rad mittlerweile "verschandelt" und hat bis auf weiteres Klingel, Flaha, Rücklicht und Schutzbleche bekommen, es gehört also mittlerweile eher ins Treckingrad Forum...


----------



## whitewater (5. April 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, mir gefällt das Rad unheimlich und es fährt sich super!


Ich wollte halt unbedingt mehr Platz im Hinterbau...war aber, in der Nachbetrachtung wohl kein Fehler


----------



## shutupandride (5. April 2016)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Endlich ein Hauch Frühling. Zeit für Buntes  und Resteverwertung.
> 
> Stütze und Spacer sind noch nicht final.


so sieht also eine Resteverwertung am Brombachsee aus...
ned schlechd, Herr Schbechd


----------



## Quen (6. April 2016)




----------



## svenso (16. April 2016)

So still hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-racer (17. April 2016)

Hab ausnahmsweise mal Fotos gemacht  Leider nur Handy



 





Änderungen in letzter Zeit: Kurbel (die FSA hat sich ständig gelöst...), vor der nächsten Fahrt noch neue Beläge, die Bremse hat durch den Sand heut grauenhafte Geräusche gemacht


----------



## hagebuttensepp (18. April 2016)

c-racer schrieb:


> Hab ausnahmsweise mal Fotos gemacht  Leider nur Handy
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 484535
> 
> ...


was ist da denn los? mtb schaltwerk am STI?! wie das? auf jeden fall sehr schickes teil!


----------



## mete (18. April 2016)

hagebuttensepp schrieb:


> was ist da denn los? mtb schaltwerk am STI?! wie das? auf jeden fall sehr schickes teil!



Wenn das MTB-Schaltwerk nicht 10-fach oder 11-fach ist, geht das einwandfrei.


----------



## lowcostbiker (18. April 2016)

Shortybiker schrieb:


> ...



Ist das zweifarbige Lenkerband aus einem Stück oder zweiteilig ?


----------



## Shortybiker (18. April 2016)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Ist das zweifarbige Lenkerband aus einem Stück oder zweiteilig ?


Das ist ein Stück


----------



## c-racer (18. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn das MTB-Schaltwerk nicht 10-fach oder 11-fach ist, geht das einwandfrei.



Genau: dank der Forumsintelligenz hab ich ein 9-fach Long-cage MTB Schaltwerk mit dem 10-fach STi kombinert und dadurch kann ich jetzt 36/46 vorne und 11-32 hinten (wenn ich will auch 11-36, brauch ich aber nicht) schalten.
Da das Rad auch mal wie ein MTB benutzt wird und Gepäck tragen muss, gefällt mir die Übersetzung so besser als mit 11-28 hinten und es schaltet prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (18. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn das MTB-Schaltwerk nicht 10-fach oder 11-fach ist, geht das einwandfrei.



kann ich nur bestätigen, fahre es an meinen Jake the Snake genauso


----------



## georgauf (20. April 2016)

Es hatte zwar schon ein eigenes Topic, aber ich muss das Radl hier auch nochmal reinstellen.
Auch wenn ich schon immer Spaß an meinen Rädern hatte, mir letztes Jahr das erste Fully gegönnt hab und schon viele, viele Arten von Rädern gefahren bin, muss ich sagen, dass das Crux grad meine absolute Nummer 1 ist.
Es passt perfekt von der Geo (großen Dank an die ewige und wirkliche Top-Beratung von Rofa in Graz), sieht super aus und ist einfach sowas von flexibel..das haut mich am meisten um.
Gerade im WienerWald ists top, Straße rauf, in den Wald rein, bissl durch den Gatsch heizen, wieder auf der Straße weiter...das könnt den ganzen Tag so gehen.
Hab schon direkt ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich Fully und Renner in letzter Zeit so vernachlässige, aber dass ich mir mit dem Crux nicht vorher genau überlegen muss was und wo ich fahre, bringt unheimlich viel Spaß.
Was auch noch kein Rad konnte ist, dass ich mich seitdem ichs hab, nicht mehr über Regen ärgere. Im Gegenteil. Umso mehr Gatsch, desto größer der Spaß 

Hier ein paar Bilder...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. April 2016)

Die _Mittwochs-Fatbiker_ goes CX. Schön war´s.


----------



## shibby68 (21. April 2016)

Tolle Stimmung @taunusteufel78


----------



## donprogrammo (21. April 2016)

Mein über den Winter aufgebauter Crosser.
Für relativ wenig Geld unter 10kg und stabil genug um meine 120kg aufzunehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2016)

mach mal bitte ein foto der zugführung am umwerfer.
habe da auch etwas gebastel vor an meinem hardtail.


----------



## Matze. (21. April 2016)

> Für relativ wenig Geld unter 10kg und stabil genug um meine 120kg aufzunehmen.




Was bedeutet "relativ wenig Geld", was ist das für ein Rahmen/Gabel, als Set gekauft oder einzeln?


----------



## donprogrammo (22. April 2016)

Bild von der Zugführung mache ich noch.

Ich denke ich bin dank Gebraucht Teilen unter 1k€ geblieben.
Das war ein Rahmenset, das schon ne Make hatte. Ein Poison Taxin in Größe 58. Ich bin zwar 196cm groß, sitze aber ungern gestreckt, das passt ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## Rommos (22. April 2016)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 485946




....sieht nach einer Kassette mit großer Bandbreite aus - womit hast das Schaltwerk getuned? 

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------



## donprogrammo (22. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....sieht nach einer Kassette mit großer Bandbreite aus - womit hast das Schaltwerk getuned?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Roman



Das ist ein 11fach 105 mit nem SGS Käfig einer 10fach LX
So schaffe ich die XT 11-40 mit vorne 2fach. Ein paar Zähne mehr ginge sogar noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (23. April 2016)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Das ist ein 11fach 105 mit nem SGS Käfig einer 10fach LX
> So schaffe ich die XT 11-40 mit vorne 2fach. Ein paar Zähne mehr ginge sogar noch.



...und eine große Leitrolle (Berner?).


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. April 2016)

Sehr geil solche Lösungen!


----------



## Radsatz (23. April 2016)

Noch einmal die vorstellung der US Boys von einem Crossrad um 1991 
DB Overdrive 11,8 Kg


----------



## svenso (23. April 2016)

Oh toll, ein Crossrad... Hat viel mit Cyclocrossern zu tun


----------



## Radsatz (23. April 2016)

svenso schrieb:


> Oh toll, ein Crossrad... Hat viel mit Cyclocrossern zu tun



so sahen die US Boy das damals


----------



## svenso (23. April 2016)

Ne, die haben das, genauso wie du, als Crossrad bezeichnet. Aber das hat relativ wenig mit Cyclocrossern zu tun...

"Mountainbike" "Allterrain" usw... Cyclocross war und ist schon immer etwas anderes.


----------



## Radsatz (23. April 2016)

svenso schrieb:


> Ne, die haben das, genauso wie du, als Crossrad bezeichnet. Aber das hat relativ wenig mit Cyclocrossern zu tun...



aK kommt immer drauf an wie man es auslegt


----------



## svenso (23. April 2016)

Ne eigentlich nicht, sorry - aber hier ist halt nen Unterforum für Cyclocross und neuerdings halt auch die Gravelbikes. Und da kann man sich drehen und wenden wie man will, ein "all terrain bike" oder unsere Trekkingräder - lass sie auch noch so toll sein, haben da halt einfach nicht viel zu suchen.


----------



## meinhardon (23. April 2016)

GripShift und V-brakes sind in etwa so weit entfernt von ´91 wie das Rad von diesem Unterforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (1. Mai 2016)

Singular Kite: jetzt endlich mit "dem richtigen" Sattel und sehr ordentlichen Spannern....


----------



## goofyfooter (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (1. Mai 2016)

die beiden letzten sind mal richtig lecker....


----------



## epic2006 (1. Mai 2016)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Matte (2. Mai 2016)

Im Frühlingsdress vor der nächsten Tour: Berlin - Cottbus - Berlin

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2000681]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2016)

Matte schrieb:


> Im Frühlingsdress vor der nächsten Tour: Berlin - Cottbus - Berlin


1 oder 2 Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (2. Mai 2016)

@lupus_bhg 

Natürlich an einem Tag.

Wenn ich so fit wie letztes Jahr zu dieser Zeit wäre. So probiere ich es einfach aus. Und wenn es mir zu anstrengend ist, übernachte ich bei Freunden in Cottbus und gönne mir nach der Ankunft ein paar Bier unter blauem Himmel und esse ein riesiges Schnitzel mit Pommes rot weiß.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2016)

Matte schrieb:


> gönne mir nach der Ankunft ein paar Bier unter blauem Himmel und esse ein riesiges Schnitzel mit Pommes rot weiß.


mit diesen aussichten ist das unternehmen "1 tag" schon gescheitert.


----------



## rallleb (2. Mai 2016)

Vonderarbeitnachhausefeierabendrunde


----------



## mubi (2. Mai 2016)

goofyfooter schrieb:


>



schönes farbspiel


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Mai 2016)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> ...


Top, martin. Rotor kommt gut


----------



## Riesenotter (3. Mai 2016)

Ich sage mal Hallo!


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2016)

Hello again





Bessere bilder wenn die front passt und der gabelschaft verkürzt wurde.


----------



## c-racer (3. Mai 2016)

iwo am Königstuhl...


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hello again



Warste weg?



a.nienie schrieb:


> Bessere bilder wenn die front passt und der gabelschaft verkürzt wurde.



Sieht jetzt aber schon fein aus. Die braun/silber Optik von Vorbau/Lenker gefällt mir oberfein!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2016)

Ne, aber das rad kommt immer wieder in neuen ausbaustufen. Danke, das ritchey classic zeug hatte ich noch und es passt trotz den blauen details ganz gut.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2016)

FGCX, ruhrcross erprobt.


----------



## talybont (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## Tankwart29 (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## froride (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## spinner69 (23. Mai 2016)

Sommerwetter+Traumlandschaft+Crosser = maximalzufrieden


----------



## goofyfooter (23. Mai 2016)

wir brauchen mal ein *NORCO*.


----------



## Kharma (23. Mai 2016)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> wir brauchen mal ein *NORCO*.



Ähh, hier:


----------



## WW-Wolverine (23. Mai 2016)

Jawoll! Das ist durchaus schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (24. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. Mai 2016)

WW-Wolverine schrieb:


> Jawoll! Das ist durchaus schick!


Bis auf die Farben. 
Schwatz-Gelb?

Späßken.
Schickes Radl.
Aber schwarz-gelb löst bei mir einen leichten Brechreiz aus.


----------



## Nordpol (24. Mai 2016)

schwarz gelb trägt jetzt trauerflor...


----------



## Kharma (24. Mai 2016)

Ist eher neongelb in real. Wird euch aber auch nicht mehr liegen. 

Und ich bin NULL Fußballinteressiert, sodass die Farbwahl unabhängig davon ablief.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juni 2016)

Meins voll bepackt


----------



## Diman (15. Juni 2016)

Die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (16. Juni 2016)

Hyppsche Gegend, nur das Rad stört.


----------



## Diman (16. Juni 2016)

Ohne Rad wäre es halt off-topic.


----------



## wunbock (24. Juni 2016)

Crested Butte,Colorado


----------



## j.ö.r.g (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## goofyfooter (25. Juni 2016)

Hybriden-Alarm... Is ja alles sehr nett, auch mit der alten Vierkant 3f Ritchey Kurbel, ABER...
Bitte, Bitte mit ganz viel Zucker oben drauf bau endlich den scheixx straight bar ab und gewoehn dich an nen dropbar.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Juni 2016)

weitere, unkonforme little bastards


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Juni 2016)

Meine Neuerwerbung macht richtig Spaß
















Ampel


----------



## stahlinist (26. Juni 2016)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> weitere, unkonforme little bastards


*
UERGL!*

Keine Hörnchen mit Endschaltern, aufgeräumte Zugführung - 
und dann auch noch Griffe dran!

Entartete Kunst!


----------



## Isar2 (26. Juni 2016)

Er ist halt ein Purist. Wozu Griffe montieren, wenn man eh nur die Hörnchen in der Hand hat. Das man da auch gleich schalten mag, ist dann nur konsequent umgesetzt.


----------



## wunbock (29. Juni 2016)

Durango,Colorado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (30. Juni 2016)

wunbock schrieb:


> Durango,Colorado



Boah ey, ist das fies!!!!! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## crazy.man77 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mit meinem Vaya richtig; passen könnte es auch bei den Gravel Bikes:
Änderung im Vergleich zum letzten Mal sind die neuen Reifen: Nun mit WTB Nano Race 40C. Fährt sich klasse.


----------



## crazy.man77 (2. Juli 2016)

bitte löschen, doppelpost.


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Juli 2016)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mit meinem Vaya richtig; passen könnte es auch bei den Gravel Bikes:
> Änderung im Vergleich zum letzten Mal sind die neuen Reifen: Nun mit WTB Nano Race 40C. Fährt sich klasse.




Oh Mann! Viele Vaya´s darf ich mir nicht mehr angucken! Sehr cooles Bike!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juli 2016)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Änderung im Vergleich zum letzten Mal sind die neuen Reifen: Nun mit WTB Nano Race 40C


Wo hast du die denn bestellt? Als ich die Tage danach suchte, waren sie überall aus...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Juli 2016)

was für reifenfreiheit hat das vaya eigentlich. passen da 47er reifen rein?


----------



## crazy.man77 (2. Juli 2016)

Hi, bestellt hatte ich die Reifen bei bike24.

Die 40c Reifen haben nach links und rechts je etwa 10-12mm Platz. Da sollten 47er auch noch passen. Von der Höhe her wird das aber an der Gabel schon knapp, muss man probieren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2016)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mit meinem Vaya richtig; passen könnte es auch bei den Gravel Bikes:
> Änderung im Vergleich zum letzten Mal sind die neuen Reifen: Nun mit WTB Nano Race 40C. Fährt sich klasse.


Ich habe mich auch für den Race entschieden. Heute würde ich vielleicht zur tubeless-Version greifen, aber egal...
Ich bin auch bisher total angetan von dem Reifen. Bisher keinen Plattfuß!
Mit den Schwalbe Pneus war da jede 2. Fahrt ein Schlauch fällig..


----------



## Monolithic (3. Juli 2016)

Wunderschön, das Salsa - klassisch und stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2016)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


>


..echt schönes Foto
aber auch das bike ist toll


----------



## Freeride79 (8. Juli 2016)

Gesendet via PapaTalk


----------



## goofyfooter (10. Juli 2016)

Hab drei absolute Moerder-Bomben auf dem Pinterest gefunden (da is noch viel mehr!).
Zum Abspritzen:






(Einzig diese Drecks-Kurbel beim IF und beim Shand sind mal der Downer - das muss irgendwie nen Insiderwitz sein - den ich nich kapier.)





(Falls schon gepostet... EGAL!) 






p.s. heute musste echt nen halber coder sein um die Bilder von der div-seuche zu befreien.


----------



## spinner69 (11. Juli 2016)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Drecks-Kurbel



Hm, hab die auch auf meinem kleinen Crux. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## goofyfooter (11. Juli 2016)

@spinner69 Ach Quatsch, ist reines Aesthetik-Gedoens. Mach dir bloss keine Sorgen! 

Das Ding passt einfach ueberhaupt nicht an diese beiden High-End over the top Aufbauten. Das IF hat ja auch keine Pedalen dran, da is irgendwas kurz vor Abschluss derbst verpeilt gewesen. Selbst die default Ultegra beim IF und die Sram beim Shand haetten besser gepasst.


----------



## Holzmichl (15. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (15. Juli 2016)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> @spinner69
> Das IF hat ja auch keine Pedalen dran, da is irgendwas kurz vor Abschluss derbst verpeilt gewesen. Selbst die default Ultegra beim IF und die Sram beim Shand haetten besser gepasst.



Die nichtvorhandenen Pedale sind bei Herstellerfotos ja nichts ungewöhliches. In der Preisklasse ließe sich aber in der Tat etwas Gefälligeres finden. Aber mit den zahlreichen Custommöglichkeiten von Seitens IF ja auch ein kurzer Weg.


----------



## N.F.R (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## der_ulmer (8. August 2016)

Am Freitag die letzte Schraube angezogen, am Samstag erstes kurzes Kennenlernen des neuen Materials im Würmtal





und morgen dann hoffentlich die erste vernünftige Runde ...

A Grüßle allerseits,
Tony


----------



## Bonpensiero (8. August 2016)

Sehr schön!  Da passen die Rockets gut. Noch von einem Focus über?


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2016)

Nett geworden, ich tät am Mittwoch mal vorbeischaun, wenn er zu Hause ist...

Würmtal ist echt nett zu fahren, letzten Sommer konnte man gut Hindernisse überwinden üben...


----------



## der_ulmer (8. August 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Sehr schön!  Da passen die Rockets gut. Noch von einem Focus über?



Vielen Dank! Fast, sind von nem Focushändler und waren zeitweise auf meinem alten Virage montiert. Nachdem da allerdings ein Paar alte grüne Michelin Wildgripper ihren Dienst versehen, waren die Vöchel ne Zeit lang übrig ...




epic2006 schrieb:


> Nett geworden, ich tät am Mittwoch mal vorbeischaun, wenn er zu Hause ist...
> 
> Würmtal ist echt nett zu fahren, letzten Sommer konnte man gut Hindernisse überwinden üben...



Auch hier Danke! Bin am Mittwoch zu Hause.  Lass mal Hallofonieren ...

Schönen Feierabend allerseits!


----------



## spinner69 (11. September 2016)

Crux Nr. 4


----------



## svennox (11. September 2016)

..ach..hier sollte das look rein..is ein Netzfund....allerdings würde ich es..sofort kaufen...wenn es genau so...zu haben wäre


----------



## BENDERR (11. September 2016)

das is aber eher so ein klassisches rennrad


----------



## svennox (11. September 2016)

..yeahhh eben drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (11. September 2016)

auch wenn das rad abseits der straße steht und mtb pedale montiert sind, ist es aber noch lange kein cyclocross


----------



## shutupandride (12. September 2016)




----------



## svennox (12. September 2016)

ahh ok.dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## svennox (13. September 2016)

bunter netzfund ..etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2016)

könnte von @mete sein.


----------



## Kharma (13. September 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## svennox (14. September 2016)

THX.


----------



## m2000 (15. September 2016)

Hook 3


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. September 2016)

Endlich Kackwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. September 2016)

@m2000 ... auch schön, wobei ich die Hooks aus Stahl...., Du weißt schon. Only steel is real! 

Kein Post ohne Bild...





Wobei ich gar nicht weiss, ob das hier rein darf. Ist das Gefährt der Frau. Sie fährt gerne damit, am liebsten abseits der Landstrassen. Aber deshalb Gravel? Neeee, oder?

Ist übrigens ein Kona Roadhouse. Kein Leichtgewicht, aber robust und ein patenter Begleiter!


----------



## m2000 (15. September 2016)

@oldrizzo, du hast es nicht anders gewollt 

Hook2 2017, Bääääähm!


----------



## Laktathunter (15. September 2016)

sehr geile steelbikes hier. mein steelgravel wird im Januar gebaut. hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne günstige carbon fork mit schraubachse für 40c?


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2016)

haben die was an der reifenfreiheit getan?


----------



## m2000 (15. September 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> haben die was an der reifenfreiheit getan?


Wen meinst du denn jetzt?


----------



## nollak (15. September 2016)

Ich denke er meint bei dem bombtrack. Die Reifen sehen recht breit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (15. September 2016)

Sind 36er, letztes Jahr waren 35er drauf. Der Rahmen hat sich nur in den Punkten Steckachse und Bremsaufnahme, jetzt Flatmount, geändert.


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2016)

m2000 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du denn jetzt?


hatte den letztes jahr in DA gesehen, da kam es mir mit den 35er reifen recht knapp vor an der kettenstrebe.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. September 2016)

Und für noch breiter gibt es das Hook Ext. (mein geheimer Favorit). Mein alter Haken in rot kommt ganz gut mit 35er Reifen klar. Wurzelrumpeltrails mal ausgenommen.


----------



## goofyfooter (15. September 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Bis auf die Kurbel *MEGA *


----------



## goofyfooter (15. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ach..hier sollte das look rein..is ein Netzfund....allerdings würde ich es..sofort kaufen...wenn es genau so...zu haben wäre



Krasseste Überhöhung, die ich jemals gesehen hab. 
Damit ins Gelände schult zumindest die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## m2000 (16. September 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte den letztes jahr in DA gesehen, da kam es mir mit den 35er reifen recht knapp vor an der kettenstrebe.


Kann gerade nur 2015 und 2017 vergleichen, da ist bei beiden massig Platz. Sicher das es ein Bombtrack war?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. September 2016)

Beim 2015er Hook 2 ist rechts und links 5-7 mm Platz... geschätzt.


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2016)

nee, das war ein rotes hook... hatte nach einem neuen rahmen geguckt und der stand auch zur debatte. aber 40er nanos mit platz für schlamm sollte das ding schon können. sah mir damals nicht so aus, aber täuscht ja auch manchmal. ansonsten finde ich aber ein solides rad.


----------



## svennox (17. September 2016)

DAS TEIL HAT DEN SUPERLATIV VERDIENT..
zumindest wenn es nach meinem Geschmack geht


----------



## Nordpol (18. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevenSwift (19. September 2016)

Bilder von der letzten Ausfahrt...


----------



## Milan0 (19. September 2016)

ganz schön kleiner Rahmen und kurzer Vorbau! Aber schick


----------



## StevenSwift (19. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ganz schön kleiner Rahmen und kurzer Vorbau! Aber schick



51 cm Rahmen mit Syntace Megaforce in 30 mm


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. September 2016)

wie groß bist du?
gibts ein bild wie du auf dem rad sitzt?


----------



## svennox (20. September 2016)

auch ok.


----------



## N.F.R (20. September 2016)

@StevenSwift
Fährt sich das nicht super nervös mit dem 30er Vorbau? Hab auch einen 51er Rahmen und denke das mein 80er Vorbau schon die unterste Grenze ist.
Foto oben Wegen Galerie und so .


----------



## StevenSwift (20. September 2016)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> wie groß bist du?
> gibts ein bild wie du auf dem rad sitzt?



so ganz genaue 169 cm. Sitzbilder hab ich leider keine für dich. 
Das Rad hat ein 53 ziger Oberroh und passt mir perfekt. Ich mag nicht so sehr gestreckte Sitzpositionen.


----------



## StevenSwift (20. September 2016)

N.F.R schrieb:


> @StevenSwift
> Fährt sich das nicht super nervös mit dem 30er Vorbau? Hab auch einen 51er Rahmen und denke das mein 80er Vorbau schon die unterste Grenze ist.
> Wegen Galerie und so :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530436



Nee du... Ich komme eigentlich mehr aus dem Wald als Mountainbiker und da bin ich nichts anderes gewöhnt als kurzer Vorbauten. 

Nervös würde ich das Ganze nicht nennen, eher direkt.


----------



## N.F.R (20. September 2016)

Naja, am Mountainbike fahre ich auch einen kurzen Vorbau. Aber ein Crosser ist kein Mountainbike und verlangt eine andere Position / Fahrweise .
Aber jeder wie er mag 
Wenn du so klar kommst ist doch alles gut. Ist auf jeden Fall ein schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (20. September 2016)

StevenSwift schrieb:


> Nee du... Ich komme eigentlich mehr aus dem Wald als Mountainbiker und da bin ich nichts anderes gewöhnt als kurzer Vorbauten.
> 
> Nervös würde ich das Ganze nicht nennen, eher direkt.


Hatte den Rahmen mit Mini-V und kann mir den 30er Vorbau nicht vorstellen. Für mich unfahrbar zappelig, erst recht mit leichtem VR.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. September 2016)

vorallem hat man am mtb ja einen doch etwas breiteren hebel (lenker)
ich fahre auch nur einen 70er vorbau am crosser aber kürzer wäre für mnich nocht vorstellbar - vorallem 30mm ist schon heftig.
aber wenn er/du damit klar kommst ist doch alles gut!


----------



## svennox (23. September 2016)

..toller Netzfund..vpace titan
auch wenn mir der Rahmen ..optisch ZU Groß wäre


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. September 2016)

Mein Lieblingstier im Stall....


----------



## MotorMouth (25. September 2016)

12 Jahre alt, still going.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. September 2016)

Old school = New school! Gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (26. September 2016)

cannodale slate 2016 : Quelle : http://road.cc/content/tech-news/17...bike-range-first-look-prices-specs-and-photos


----------



## svennox (26. September 2016)

quelle (viele tolle Detailbilder) : https://www.bikeexchange.de/blog/cannondale-slate-2016-review


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2016)




----------



## svennox (28. September 2016)

von @noka78 ..Fahrradschau BERLIN


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2016)

alles fertig für das rennen am samstag.





http://www.star-cross-ma.de/starcross/


----------



## shibby68 (28. September 2016)

viel spass beim race.
die karre is eh cool.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. September 2016)

Die Saison kann starten


----------



## BENDERR (28. September 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Die Saison kann starten




was ist das für ein rahmen?
bremsen?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. September 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rahmen?


Yo Michi, das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. September 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rahmen?
> bremsen?



2014er Kona Rove Ti in 53
Avid BB7 Road SL an SRAM Red Hebeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (28. September 2016)

SORRY ABER ICH FINDS SOOOO GENIAL


----------



## ONE78 (28. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> SORRY ABER ICH FINDS SOOOO GENIAL


ist geil, aber hier falsch!


----------



## svennox (29. September 2016)

..genau deshalb sagte ich ja auch ..SORRY !!!


----------



## divergent! (29. September 2016)

hier mal meiner....


----------



## -zor- (30. September 2016)

sehr geil...
...das schreit ja förmlich nach nem gates carbon drive


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2016)

hmmmm stimmt auf die idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen....


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2016)

aber ich glaub das wird hier zu eng


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2016)

kannst du die kettenlinie nicht weiter nach außen setzen?


----------



## oldrizzo (30. September 2016)

Neue Reifen gesucht... hat jemand den Bontrager CX0? Taugt der?

KPoB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (30. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> kannst du die kettenlinie nicht weiter nach außen setzen?




hab ich heute gemacht aber eng ist es trotzdem. einzige alternative wird nur ändern dsr kb größe inkl allen drum und dran


----------



## TiJoe (1. Oktober 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Neue Reifen gesucht... hat jemand den Bontrager CX0? Taugt der?
> 
> KPoB...



Sehr schönes Video von einem augenscheinlich sehr schönem Rennen! 

Hat da jemand weitere Infos?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

...mit Spiegel und Schutzblechen


----------



## svennox (1. Oktober 2016)

Noch ein TRAUMnetzfund, wie ich finde


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

...da hat jemand keine Eier


----------



## Ianus (1. Oktober 2016)

Spiegel finde ich gut, mir ist die kleinere Variante jedoch lieber. Erstens wesentlich dezenter und zweitens vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Spiegel finde ich gut, mir ist die kleinere Variante jedoch lieber. Erstens wesentlich dezenter und zweitens vollkommen ausreichend.


...hast du mal einen Link zum Spiegel...meiner hat ein sehr gutes Blickfeld aber steht mir auch zu weit ab. Nach innen ist mein Bein im Weg.


----------



## Ianus (1. Oktober 2016)

Wieso nach innen...? Ich schaue recht bequem am Bein vorbei. Ich will ja nicht hinter mich schauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wieso nach innen...? Ich schaue recht bequem am Bein vorbei. Ich will ja nicht hinter mich schauen.


Wenn ich meinen nach innen drehe, ist mein Bein im Weg.


----------



## Ianus (1. Oktober 2016)

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rueckspiegel-fuer-rennlenker/aid:26500... sind 2 Stück.


----------



## svennox (2. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Spiegel finde ich gut, mir ist die kleinere Variante jedoch lieber. Erstens wesentlich dezenter und zweitens vollkommen ausreichend.


..kann auch ich empfehlen, 
denn so einen kleinen Lenker-Spiegel fahre auch ich, an meinem Klassiker colnago


----------



## Ianus (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe...habe nun eine gute Position für meinen Nachhintenseher gefunden. Da stört er kaum noch und die Sicht ist jede halbe Pedaldrehung auch super.


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Oktober 2016)

schönes rad - schönes foto ... und mit ohne rückspiegel


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2016)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> schönes rad - schönes foto ... und mit ohne rückspiegel


 Dann schau mal genau hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (3. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


>



Großartig in Szene gesetzt


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Dann schau mal genau hin...



ich dachte das wären nur chrom-plastik endkappen aber links ists wohl ein kl. spiegel...


----------



## mubi (3. Oktober 2016)

ist das hier jetzt der rückspiegel-fred oder was?


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2016)

mubi schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzt der rückspiegel-fred oder was?


 Jo mei... ein bisschen wird man doch mal abschweifen dürfen. Das wird schnell von alleine im Sande verlaufen. 

Diesmal ohne sichtbaren Spiegel.....


----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2016)

..einfach schön das moots


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2016)

schließe mich dem an...


----------



## spinner69 (4. Oktober 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Neue Reifen gesucht... hat jemand den Bontrager CX0? Taugt der?
> 
> KPoB...



CX0 in 38 mm u.a. auf diesem Rad ...





Und auch auf meinem Trek Crockett. Im Prinzip mein Lieblingsreifen (60 % Schotter, 30 % Erdwege, 10 % Apshalt). Für mich nicht so grenzwertig wie der Conti Cyclocross Race. Pannen? Bisher 0 (3x auf Holzklopf) ... hab schon 2 Sätze runtergespult.


----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2016)

..auch schön ..ruhig mehr davon


----------



## schmitze76 (5. Oktober 2016)

Für mich sind das MOOTS und das ERIKSEN absolute Schmuckstücke.
Bin am Überlegen mein KOCMO von Singlespeed auf 10 Fach umzurüsten.






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2016)

Weil ich grad' wieder über das Bild gestolpert bin...


----------



## kulibali (8. Oktober 2016)

Hier ist mein Gravel Bike:





Marin Gestalt 2 2016 in Größe 54


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2016)

kulibali schrieb:


> Marin *Gestalt* 2 2016 in Größe 54


Das liest sich wie ein Autocorrect-„Fehler“, aber das Teil heißt ja tatsächlich so.


----------



## Monolithic (8. Oktober 2016)

Jedenfalls ein sehr schönes Bike. Und steht auch in einer ganz ansehnlichen Gegend herum.


----------



## Duffy71 (8. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal wieder eine kleine Deichrunde eingelegt. Ist vielleicht nicht so edel wie manch anderes Bike hier im Forum, macht aber trotzdem ne´Menge Spaß. Zum Winter hin braucht es nur noch eine neue Bremsanlage. Die BB5 ist nicht so der Kracher. Hat jemand einen Tip für eine gute mech. Disc? Hydr. ist mir etwas zu teuer.
Gruß Frank


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2016)

BB7 mit organischen Belägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (8. Oktober 2016)

meine liebste Crossmaschine, Salsa ChiliConCrosso. leider nur ein Handyfoto


----------



## Duffy71 (8. Oktober 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> BB7 mit organischen Belägen


Hatte ich auch überlegt. Dann können die Scheiben auch bleiben. Shimano CX77 wäre auch noch ein Kandidat.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

wenn du jetzt bb5 fährst, wird sich ein wechsel auf die bb7 eher nicht lohnen.
die bb7 ist nur etwas leichter einzustellen, ber von der bremsleitung sollten beide gleich sein.


----------



## Duffy71 (8. Oktober 2016)

O.k., danke für den Tip. Hab mal gehört die BB7 hätte "größere" Bremsbeläge und deshalb deutlich mehr Power.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir waren zw den bb5 und bb7 Welten. Aber eine gute Kombi aus Scheiben und Belägen bringt deutlich mehr.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

tatsächlich!

https://www.bike24.de/p115685.html
https://www.bike24.de/p17328.html

dachte der unterschied wäre nur die einstellbarkeit.


----------



## Ianus (8. Oktober 2016)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht so edel wie manch anderes Bike hier im Forum, macht aber trotzdem ne´Menge Spaß.


 
Wenn man nix in den Beinen und 'ne schwache Lunge hat hilft einem 'edel' auch nicht viel....... ich sprech da aus Erfahrung


----------



## spinner69 (8. Oktober 2016)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine kleine Deichrunde eingelegt. Ist vielleicht nicht so edel wie manch anderes Bike hier im Forum, macht aber trotzdem ne´Menge Spaß. Zum Winter hin braucht es nur noch eine neue Bremsanlage. Die BB5 ist nicht so der Kracher. Hat jemand einen Tip für eine gute mech. Disc? Hydr. ist mir etwas zu teuer.
> Gruß Frank



Trek Crockett ... edelste Fahreigenschaften! Ich bin von der Geo schwer begeistert


----------



## Duffy71 (9. Oktober 2016)

Da hast du wohl Recht. Das Ding taugt auf der Straße und im Gelände gleichermaßen (bis auf die Bremsen). Fast mein Lieblingsbike.


----------



## Daniel110 (9. Oktober 2016)

Nur ein schäbiges Handbild...





Ganz schön nass war es heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (11. Oktober 2016)

SCHÖNER NETZFUND wie ich finde 
http://spokemag.de/news/seeeeexy-bombtrack-arise-sondermodell-zur-sscxec-in-berlin


----------



## svennox (11. Oktober 2016)

..ohh Doppelpost..
ok. ..dann kommen hier die DetailBilder zu dem obigen LINK


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Antrieb schaut schon stark verkrüppelt aus. Kettenspanner, Kettenführung und ovales Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zuviel


----------



## Monolithic (11. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand welche Hebel da verbaut sind?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2016)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Hebel da verbaut sind?


Sieht nach Tektro RL340 aus. Nur eben in Schwarz.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2016)

welche von tektro, wie man in der vergrößerten ansicht gut lesen kann.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2016)

An die Oldschoolreifenoptik möchte ich mich gewöhnen. Hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm für meinen Haken, waren über meinen Händler aber leider nicht zu beziehen in der Breite.


----------



## talybont (11. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der Antrieb schaut schon stark verkrüppelt aus. Kettenspanner, Kettenführung und ovales Kettenblatt ist irgendwie zuviel


das ist untertrieben - es schaut unterirdisch grottig besch....en aus!!!!! Fährt sich vermutlich auch so.


----------



## Duffy71 (11. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht ist hatte das Rad auch nur einen schlimmen Unfall. Zumindest sah mal eins meiner Räder danach so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2016)

yeahhh ..hier jetzt noch andere Reifen rauf...perfekt für den leichten offroadEINSATZ


----------



## spinner69 (16. Oktober 2016)

Geschmackssache ....


----------



## talybont (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## TenBingham (17. Oktober 2016)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Nur ein schäbiges Handbild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, der sieht ja aus wie meiner


----------



## Daniel110 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bingham05 schrieb:


> hey, der sieht ja aus wie meiner



Sehr cool!!! Ich finde die Farbkombi von Ritte einfach klasse!

Einige Details habe ich anders gemacht und meine Folierung ist nicht so perfekt geworden wie deine... besonders die Gabel ist bei mir im Kopfbereich nicht gut geworden. Da muss ich nochmal ran.


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2016)

yeahhh cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## TenBingham (17. Oktober 2016)

svennox schrieb:


>


sehr cool!


----------



## TenBingham (17. Oktober 2016)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Sehr cool!!! Ich finde die Farbkombi von Ritte einfach klasse!
> 
> Einige Details habe ich anders gemacht und meine Folierung ist nicht so perfekt geworden wie deine... besonders die Gabel ist bei mir im Kopfbereich nicht gut geworden. Da muss ich nochmal ran.


Cool. Gefällt mir.
Ich habe an meinem mittlerweile auch eine schwarze Kurbel. Sonst alles unverändert. Läuft.


----------



## jkarwath (19. Oktober 2016)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingstier im Stall....




Du siehst aus wie Erik Zabel - Ete, bist Du das???


----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Oktober 2016)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Du siehst aus wie Erik Zabel - Ete, bist Du das???



Ick wees - leider habe ich nicht seine Beine


----------



## svennox (21. Oktober 2016)




----------



## svennox (21. Oktober 2016)

..und noch ein Netzfund


----------



## Ianus (30. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein Bombenwetter


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2016)

schön aus der hüfte geschossen!


----------



## svennox (4. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. November 2016)




----------



## svennox (13. November 2016)




----------



## spinner69 (13. November 2016)

Nach 5 Wochen reinem MTB-Geschubse endlich wieder auf der richtigen Bereifung unterwegs ... ein Traum 

Hoch über Rezattal und Burg Wernfels, mein 10 jähriger Ridley mit vielen Teilen aus der Restekiste.
.


----------



## Kharma (13. November 2016)

Herbst war gestern.
Winter is coming!





Egal... ich bin bereit


----------



## King Jens one (14. November 2016)

ich hab endlich mal wieder zeit zum crossen gefunden


----------



## mubi (14. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


>



wo ist das bild her?
ich erkenne meine stadt wieder.


----------



## svennox (15. November 2016)

..hier ist es her 
https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/273395/?offset=75


----------



## svennox (15. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..hier ist es her
> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/273395/?offset=75


..genau wie diese Schönheit ..hier


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..genau wie diese Schönheit ..hier


das lenkerband ist schon ein verbrechen an dem hobel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (16. November 2016)

..stimmt.. hätte ich auch anders gemacht und vor allem gewählt 

ALLERDINGS IST JA GERADE EIN LENKERBAND SCHNELL MAL EBEN GEWECHSELT ..
ALSO BLEIBT DAS TEIL SOMIT TROTZDEM EXTREM GENIAL, wie ich finde !!!


----------



## BENDERR (16. November 2016)

das lenkerband find ich richtig geil..  (nur eben scheisse gewickelt)

aber was is das denn für ne konstruktion an der hinteren bremse? also der "gegenhalter"?


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2016)

dürfte das hier sein
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Cable-Hanger-Zuggegenhalter-fuer-Sattelklemme-p28320/


----------



## svennox (18. November 2016)

carbon


----------



## KMC307 (18. November 2016)




----------



## svennox (22. November 2016)

..noch was interessantes gefunden 
vpace c2cx jade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2016)

das schwarze vpace gefällt mir besser.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. November 2016)

Aktuelles Jake the Snake CR


----------



## mubi (23. November 2016)

was sollen eigentlich diese abgrundtief unästhetischen nach hinten gebogenen gabeln?
gibt derzeit nix hässlicheres als so ne gabel!
da verlier' ich echt die lust am schaun.


----------



## adrenochrom (23. November 2016)

mubi schrieb:


> was sollen eigentlich diese abgrundtief unästhetischen nach hinten gebogenen gabeln?
> gibt derzeit nix hässlicheres als so ne gabel!
> da verlier' ich echt die lust am schaun.


meine worte!


----------



## mubi (23. November 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> meine worte!



nein, meine!


----------



## adrenochrom (23. November 2016)

ich nehm was mir gefaellt


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2016)

don`t do drugs!


----------



## adrenochrom (23. November 2016)

dont do drugs


----------



## svennox (23. November 2016)




----------



## bobtailoner (24. November 2016)

Gestern bekommen, nun eine kleine Runde gedreht um festzustellen dass die ersten Kleinigkeiten geändert gehören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onnni (24. November 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Gestern bekommen, nun eine kleine Runde gedreht um festzustellen dass die ersten Kleinigkeiten geändert gehören


Mir gefällt es! Welche Rahmengröße ist es?


----------



## ONE78 (24. November 2016)

Gute Basis


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2016)

Jetzt dann wieder einen flatbar wie am cdale? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobtailoner (25. November 2016)

Rh 56, also L bei Canyon.
Flatbar bleibt eher aus. War aber ne nette Sache. Das c'dale war einfach ne Nummer zu groß


----------



## Popeye34 (25. November 2016)




----------



## Basti24 (25. November 2016)

On One Pickenflick, leider nur Handyfoto


----------



## Onnni (25. November 2016)

Heute zum ersten Mal nach fast 2 Jahren wieder auf einem sportlichen Rad gesessen. Test- und Einstellungsfahrt. Crosser fühlt sich richtig an...


 

Was ist hier wohl passiert?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2016)

Onnni schrieb:


> Was ist hier wohl passiert?


die sattelstütze ist reingerutscht?


----------



## Onnni (25. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die sattelstütze ist reingerutscht?


Genau, die Neue inkl. Shim wird zugeschickt. Das Problem scheint ja bekannt zu sein, der nette Herr am Telefon wusste sofort, was zu tun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (25. November 2016)

fdh ftw!


----------



## Onnni (25. November 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> fdh ftw!


Hey, ich bin Ü50... Was bedeutet fdh  ftw?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2016)

da ist doch schon nen shim verbaut.


----------



## adrenochrom (25. November 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friss_die_Hälfte
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_the_win


----------



## Onnni (25. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> da ist doch schon nen shim verbaut.


Das ist kein Shim, da hab`ich einen Streifen Leukoplast reingeklebt.


----------



## svennox (26. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (26. November 2016)

Mein Singlespeed Cyclocross Alltagsrad Dingsbums im Wintermodus




Sattel muss noch schöner werden


----------



## hellmono (26. November 2016)

Brauche endlich richtige Reifen.


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2016)

Wozu? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. November 2016)

Onnni schrieb:


> Was ist hier wohl passiert?
> Anhang anzeigen 549534


Diese Art Stütze braucht mMn kein Mensch...


----------



## bobtailoner (27. November 2016)

Und falls doch, ich habe noch eine zu verkaufen [emoji12]


----------



## chaka biker (27. November 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Rh 56, also L bei Canyon.
> Flatbar bleibt eher aus. War aber ne nette Sache. Das c'dale war einfach ne Nummer zu groß




56er Rahmen, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?


----------



## posis (27. November 2016)

Caadx 105 2017 Felgen Gunsha


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2016)

schick, aber mit einer canyon vcls 1.0 wäre es noch schicker.

so dürfte der sattel richtigen crossbetrieb m.m.n. nicht sehr lange aushalten.


----------



## oberhausen123 (27. November 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Und falls doch, ich habe noch eine zu verkaufen [emoji12]



wieviel ?


----------



## rhizom (27. November 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mein Singlespeed Cyclocross Alltagsrad Dingsbums im Wintermodus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch! Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2016)

mielec aus polen.


----------



## ottmar (27. November 2016)

dürfen hier auch Monster rein?






Salsa Vaya mit Conti 29x 2.0 (vorne X-King, hinten Race King)


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. November 2016)

Speichenreflektoren sind derbe hässlich, der Rest ist !


----------



## ottmar (27. November 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Speichenreflektoren sind derbe hässlich, der Rest ist !



es gibt auch noch hässlichere; im winter sind sie dran, da ich mit dem Salsa auch zur Arbeit fahre


----------



## Ianus (27. November 2016)

ottmar schrieb:


> dürfen hier auch Monster rein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Gott.... 

Gibts das Seven noch?


----------



## bobtailoner (27. November 2016)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> wieviel ?



Pn!


----------



## bobtailoner (28. November 2016)

chaka biker schrieb:


> 56er Rahmen, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?



188-189 je nach tagesform, 90cm Schrittlänge


----------



## svennox (29. November 2016)




----------



## elmar schrauth (29. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (29. November 2016)

Meine Crossmachine CX01


----------



## Deleted 112231 (29. November 2016)

@elmar schrauth was ist das für ein Gepäckträger am Genesis?


----------



## herrundmeister (29. November 2016)

Levent schrieb:


> @elmar schrauth was ist das für ein Gepäckträger am Genesis?


sieht nach nem Racktime Addit aus 
http://www.racktime.com/produkte/systemtraeger/racktime-product/addit/


----------



## Deleted 112231 (29. November 2016)

Danke! Mir gefällt die geschützte Position des Rücklichts, auf den viel zu engen Fahrradparkplätzen vor Ort stell ich mir das nützlich vor. Zumindestens hällt alles was bisschen exponiert bzw nicht am Rahmen festbetoniert ist hier nicht lange, weil keiner Rücksicht beim Einstellen seiner Räder nimmt.


----------



## Hobb (29. November 2016)




----------



## elmar schrauth (30. November 2016)

Levent schrieb:


> @elmar schrauth was ist das für ein Gepäckträger am Genesis?





herrundmeister schrieb:


> sieht nach nem Racktime Addit aus
> http://www.racktime.com/produkte/systemtraeger/racktime-product/addit/




Ja.
Ca. €50,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2016)

Erste Schnappschüsse nach Fertigstellung.
Kein Highendaufbau - sollte es aber auch erstmal nicht werden. Obwohl ich mit einer Rotorkurbel liebäugele..
Viele Teile stammen von meinem Bombtrack. Die Hayes CX Pro musste aber jetzt, alleine schon aus optischen Gründen, einer Spyre weichen.

Und wie immer:  Schlechte Bilder kann ich gut!  








Edit:
Fährt jemand die H plus Son tubeless?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die H plus Son tubeless?


so schön die dinger auch sind, aber das ist das einzige manko.
m.m.n. absolut nicht tauglich.

das einzige was vielleicht gehen würde wäre ein rimstrip, wie es bei den ersten dt swiss sets dabei war als tubeless aufkam.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erste Schnappschüsse nach Fertigstellung.
> Kein Highendaufbau - sollte es aber auch erstmal nicht werden. Obwohl ich mit einer Rotorkurbel liebäugele..
> Viele Teile stammen von meinem Bombtrack. Die Hayes CX Pro musste aber jetzt, alleine schon aus optischen Gründen, einer Spyre weichen.
> 
> ...



sehr schön, warum musste das bombtrack gehen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2016)

Nicht gerade hässlich das Niner, aber das Bombtrack fand ich viiiel schöner.


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Dezember 2016)

Von Stahl auf seelenloses Alu, da stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage nach dem Grund. Zumal das Niner nicht gerade ein Schnapper ist

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spinner69 (3. Dezember 2016)

Mir gefällt das Niner 

Die Seele des Rades ist der Fahrer, immer diese Materialschubladen ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> sehr schön, warum musste das bombtrack gehen?





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht gerade hässlich das Niner, aber das Bombtrack fand ich viiiel schöner.





herrundmeister schrieb:


> Von Stahl auf seelenloses Alu, da stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage nach dem Grund. Zumal das Niner nicht gerade ein Schnapper ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk



Das war eine spontane Sache durch ein gutes Angebot.
Das Bombtrack war gerade zerlegt, da ich ein paar Änderungen vornehmen wollte. Zughalter weg und Zugverlegung auf intern waren gesetzt. Auslöser für den geplanten Umbau waren aber diese potthässlichen Einnietmuttern und Gewinde für Schutzbleche!!
ICH HASSE SCHUTZBLECHE!! 
Ob das Bombtrack mehr Seele hatte ? -  Ich weiß nicht.  War auch Serienware. Aber ich mochte den Rahmen! Ursprünglich wollte ich das Bombtrack ja parallel behalten, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.
Und wer mich kennt, kennt auch meinen Niner-Fetisch! 

War heute schon kurz unterwegs...





...dabei @CaseOnline getroffen!


----------



## arno¹ (3. Dezember 2016)

ja niner ist schon geil 
und so günstig =)

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2016)

das niner steht gut da, keine frage.


----------



## Schmu (4. Dezember 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mein Singlespeed Cyclocross Alltagsrad Dingsbums im Wintermodus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry für OT aber mich würde brennend interessieren was der bzw ein Rahmen derzeit bei Mielec kostet und wie lange die Lieferzeiten waren.
Warst du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden (Man liest ja ab und an das er gern mal die Winkel nicht so exakt einhält wie vorgegeben usw).

Kannst mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (7. Dezember 2016)

Neuer Sattel, 13$ direkt aus China, macht einen guten Eindruck für 110g.


Schmu schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber mich würde brennend interessieren was der bzw ein Rahmen derzeit bei Mielec kostet und wie lange die Lieferzeiten waren.
> Warst du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden (Man liest ja ab und an das er gern mal die Winkel nicht so exakt einhält wie vorgegeben usw).
> 
> Kannst mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben


Hab deinen Post jetzt erst gelesen.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis absolut zufrieden, alle Längen und Winkel stimmen, das Steuerrohr für den vollintegrierten Steuersatz passt auch mit allen Durchmessern genau so wie gewünscht. Einzig das Innenlagergewinde hab ich nochmal nachgeschnitten.
Selbst die Scheibenbremsaufnahme musste ich nicht nochmal nachfräsen oderso. Hat soweit alles gepasst.

Lieferzeit war meine ich ca. 7 Wochen, auf jedenfall hab ich ihn vorher gefragt wie lange es dauert und die Lieferzeit hat auf die Woche genau gepasst. Ist nur recht schwer, 1850g bringt der Rahmen auf die Wage, das war mir aber von vornherein klar, ist halt ein einfacher Rohrsatz.

Kosten waren jetzt mit verschliffenen Schweißnähten, komplett Custom Geo, Custom Steuerrohr und horizontalen Ausfallenden mit IS2000 Aufnahme 270€.
Roher Bahnrahmen ohne alles aber mit Custom Geo geht glaub ich so ab 150€ los.

Einzig die Kommunikation ist recht zäh weil der Robert sich mit dem Englisch etwas schwer tut, ich würds aber auf jedenfall wieder machen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2016)

mach da nicht so viel werbung für, der wird sonst demnächst überlaufen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Dezember 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> mach da nicht so vi werbung für, der wird sonst demnächst überlaufen.


ich werd doch drum gebeten
Und wenn du glaubst dass den das überfordert guck dir mal den rennrad-news oder den lfgss thread über Mielec an


----------



## Markus3110 (10. Dezember 2016)

Anbei mal mein Crosser.....so langsam recht fertig. Einzig die Sram Red etap wifli hätte ich noch gerne, wenn Sie denn lieferbar ist, einen anderen Sattel und das Lenkerband sollte ich doch besser wickeln lassen. Ein neues liegt hier schon.


----------



## Nordpol (10. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Rad, willst Du die SRAM Red etap 1-fach fahren.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es die wifli noch nicht...


----------



## Markus3110 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da hast du Recht. Ich habe eigentlich vor 1-fach zu fahren. Einen genauen Liefertermin habe ich noch nicht für die Wifli Variante in Erfahrung bringen können. 2-fach hatte ich schon dran gedacht, würde aber eine neue Kassette und Kubel bedeuten. Beides ist gerade neu....da bräuchte ich schon jemand der tauschen möchte.


----------



## Nordpol (10. Dezember 2016)

Da warte ich auch schon drauf, wenn du die 2-fach etap 1-fach fahren willst, könnte man Probleme beim Pairing bekommen...


----------



## Markus3110 (10. Dezember 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Da warte ich auch schon drauf, wenn du die 2-fach etap 1-fach fahren willst, könnte man Probleme beim Pairing bekommen...


Wobei Sram ja sagt, dass man nur die Teile pairen kann, die man möchte. Problem aber ...es gibt ja kein etap wifli, also bringt das momentan nix, oder halt komplett auf 2-fach gehen. Wäre für mich vielleicht auch sinnvoll, aber 1-fach ist halt einfach schön und einfach in der Bedienung.
Hast du einen Termin bekommen können??


----------



## svennox (11. Dezember 2016)

schönes Foto/Bike aus dem Nachbar"FRED"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (16. Dezember 2016)

moin, was ist los? Alle auf Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## tofino73 (16. Dezember 2016)

Nö, auf dem Velo ;-)

Heute am Sihlsee









Kein Schnee, weit und breit


----------



## svennox (17. Dezember 2016)




----------



## 00Bike (18. Dezember 2016)

Mein Rad nach artgerechter Haltung :


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Dezember 2016)

00Bike schrieb:


> Mein Rad nach artgerechter Haltung :



Das ist doch bei uns in Jena?


----------



## 00Bike (18. Dezember 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei uns in Jena?


Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2016)

cx ..Specialized-Crux-Carbon


----------



## Simpel. (23. Dezember 2016)

Mein neues Trainingsrad: CJ Braun Cycles SSCX

Custom fillet brazed Stahlrahmen mit Slider Ausfallenden, GXP Tretlager, 44mm Steuerrohr, ENVE CX TA Gabel

Bessere Fotos folgen, doch so sauber wirds nie wieder sein 

Übersetzung ist momentan 42:18. Nachdem ich das Surly Straggler als Singlespeed Crossrad aufgebaut habe, hat mich das ziemlich fasziniert. Doch für richtiges Trainieren ist das Straggler leider nicht geeignet wegen der Bremsleitung unter dem Oberrohr und die Geo hat mir nicht gepasst. Da ich keinen passenden Rahmen finden konnte, gabs einen massgeschneiderten Stahlrahmen, made in Switzerland. Fahrspass pur!


----------



## Nordpol (23. Dezember 2016)

sehr schick...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Dezember 2016)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Mein neues Trainingsrad: CJ Braun Cycles SSCX
> 
> Custom fillet brazed Stahlrahmen mit Slider Ausfallenden, GXP Tretlager, 44mm Steuerrohr, ENVE CX TA Gabel
> 
> Bessere Fotos folgen, doch so sauber wirds nie wieder sein


schönes ding, die felgen würde ich noch leiser machen...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2016)

Schön geworden. Ein sscx sollte jeder haben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2016)

Tolles Rad! 



UND AN ALLE CX-NASEN HIER:  
SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTSFEIERTAGE !!


----------



## spinner69 (23. Dezember 2016)

THX, Dir ebenso


----------



## Hobb (23. Dezember 2016)

Schöne CX-mas allen.


----------



## Pio1 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hobb schrieb:


> Schöne CX-mas allen.




Danke.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Dezember 2016)

Euch allen entspannte Weihnachten... 
...ich setz mich gleich nochmal aufs Rad glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2016)

Jo, viele radfreuden über die feiertage!

Falls jemand lust hat:
28.12.16 von 11-13uhr
Gibt es ein cx training auf der strecke um die radrennbahn vom rrc endspurt mannheim.


----------



## spinner69 (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohes Fest, Weihnachtsgrüße vom verregneten Altmühlsee!


----------



## Simpel. (25. Dezember 2016)

Schön, dass Euch das Rad auch gefällt. Ein Stahlfahrrad und SSCX sollte schon jeder besitzen 

Die Terra Reifen haben nochmals etwas Gewicht gespart, wiegt jetzt wie auf den Bilder zu sehen 8.07kg. Übersetzung hab ich auf 40:18 geändert, wobei ich das noch nicht testen konnte.























Mehr Bilder im Album.


----------



## arno¹ (25. Dezember 2016)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Ein Stahlfahrrad ... sollte schon jeder besitzen



huh? wieso.

erschließt sich mir nicht, kein bedarf. und lediglich besitzen wollte ich ein rad auch nicht ...

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Dezember 2016)

Simpel. schrieb:


>


Kappe des Vorbaus noch drehen!?


----------



## drhackstock (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, dann werd ich auch mal.


----------



## Simpel. (27. Dezember 2016)

arno¹ schrieb:


> huh? wieso.


Weil Customgeometrie/ Features und angenehmen Fahreigenschaften kommen mir da in den Sinn.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kappe des Vorbaus noch drehen!?


Ist mir beim Betrachten der Fotos auch aufgefallen


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2016)

After Xmas Cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oktoberkind (28. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Oktoberkind (28. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus dem schwarzen Wald!


----------



## whitewater (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann will ich mal etwas rummonstern
In diesem Aufzug zwar nicht stilecht aber passend fürs Geläuf. Und bevor ichs bei den Gs einstelle...


----------



## Northern lite (29. Dezember 2016)

mein Weihnachtsgeschenk....  gerade noch rechtzeitig am Morgen des Heiligabend kam dann auch die Gabel und das Projekt aus Resteteilen und ein paar neuen Teilen konnte pünktlich zuende gebracht werden.

Einmal konnte ich es jetzt schon mal halbwegs richtig testen.... ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das SOOOO viel Spaß macht

Ich denke nur die richtige Lenkerhöhe muss noch gefunden werden und dann verschwindet auch das Türmchen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2016)

Shimano Flight Deck...






Rad gefällt


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (29. Dezember 2016)

CRUX kann ich auch


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Dezember 2016)

, schön. Die Naturflanken der Corsas passen sehr gut, -fährst Du nur Strasse mit dem Crux?. Ich habe auch noch einen Satz Challenge strada bianca in 33 mit Naturfl., mal schauen wann der zu Einsatz kommt.


----------



## svennox (30. Dezember 2016)

Simpel. schrieb:


> ...
> Die Terra Reifen haben nochmals etwas Gewicht gespart, wiegt jetzt wie auf den Bilder zu sehen 8.07kg. Übersetzung hab ich auf 40:18 geändert, wobei ich das noch nicht testen konnte.
> 
> 
> ...


..toller crosser


----------



## Sansibar73 (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Crux ist...


----------



## nova16 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ach ja, es gibt schon schöne CruXe! 
Wobei für mich das 2012er die schönste Version ist.
Einfach spezialisiert.


----------



## maze665 (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## svennox (31. Dezember 2016)

@maze665 ..sehr geil !
..und ein extra Post Wert


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Northern lite (31. Dezember 2016)

das gelbe noch mit Riemenpedalen??????


----------



## stahlinist (31. Dezember 2016)

@a.nienie : dann ist das in Deinem Gesicht also gar kein Rapha-Tape, sondern Gaffa-Tape


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (1. Januar 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>



Hab die Uebung gestern probiert:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNhhhVLj3eF/?taken-by=yogogirls

MEGA!

 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMflADCA6DC/?taken-by=yogogirls


----------



## noam (2. Januar 2017)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> , schön. Die Naturflanken der Corsas passen sehr gut, -fährst Du nur Strasse mit dem Crux?. Ich habe auch noch einen Satz Challenge strada bianca in 33 mit Naturfl., mal schauen wann der zu Einsatz kommt.



Also ich benutz das zur Zeit als Gravelbike um damit die 25km einfach zur Arbeit zu kommen. Da gehts zu 95% über einen schlecht gepflasterten Wanderweg. Da fahre ich die 28er Corsas mit knapp 5 Bar bei 75kg. Das ist sehr komfortabel, aber noch ausreichend schnell. Für Offroad hab ich noch die Serienreifen rumliegen. Aber dazu fehlt mir gerade einfach die Zeit


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Januar 2017)

Oha, das weiss zu gefallen..





....and this one is for @a.nienie... 

Lecka Filmchen!


----------



## µ_d (6. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es ist ganz OK fürs Erste. Kurbel und LRS werde ich bei Gelegenheit tauschen... Besseres Bild mach ich vielleicht auch noch irgendwann.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Januar 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ganz OK fürs Erste. Kurbel und LRS werde ich bei Gelegenheit tauschen... Besseres Bild mach ich vielleicht auch noch irgendwann.Anhang anzeigen 562054



Mach doch noch ein paar Angaben dazu  sieht gut aus, aber was ist es


----------



## µ_d (6. Januar 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Mach doch noch ein paar Angaben dazu  sieht gut aus, aber was ist es


Moin,
Ist ein On-One Pickenflick in der Bausatzvariante als das Kit noch 999 Pfund gekostet hat. Alles oberhalb des Obberrohrs (mit Ausnahme der Ergos) habe ich direkt getauscht. Die Schaltgruppe und Kurbel ist SRAM Apex. Kurbel wird bei Gelegenheit getauscht. Wahrscheinlich gegen Rotor oder RF Next. Der LRS ist mit knapp 2,5 kg sachschwer, aber für den Winter werde ich ihn erstmal behalten. Schaltung werde ich wohl fahren bis sie nicht mehr tut...

EDIT: Vernünftige Reifen habe ich zum Glück noch rumfliegen gehabt.


----------



## MCTryal (9. Januar 2017)

Mein Aufbau für den Winter.


----------



## Simpel. (9. Januar 2017)

Da ich noch kein Foto von meinem Norco Threshold gepostet habe, hole ich das nun nach. Bald ist die erste Saison durch und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Neben den Radquer Rennen benutze ich es auch oft für den Arbeitsweg.




Und noch in Action bei den gestrigen Schweizermeisterschaften in Dielsdorf. Das war noch in der ersten Runde, danach war Fahrer und Material nicht mehr so gut erkennbar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2017)

Äußerst ansehnliches Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2017)

Voll grün.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Äußerst ansehnliches Rad!


+1


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2017)

hmm, technisch natürlich top.

noralerweise finde ich skinwall reifen ja richtig gut, aber irgendwie beisst sich das mit dem grün vom rahmen.
vielleicht sind das auch die fetten decals auf den felgen.


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2017)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. Januar 2017)

Madrid_St.Martin by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr
auf dem germans cx im randostyle durch die pampa um madrid




Madrid_St.Martin2 by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr


----------



## svennox (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (15. Januar 2017)

Leckeres Teil!
Wo gefunden?


----------



## svennox (15. Januar 2017)

UK ..Gallerie ..leider ohne Infos


----------



## svennox (15. Januar 2017)

.. oder hier rein schauen 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/JulieAnnPedalino/photos/


----------



## stahlinist (15. Januar 2017)

Mäid mei däi


----------



## Monolithic (15. Januar 2017)

Candy red lipgloss


----------



## Cyclingjudge (15. Januar 2017)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Mäid mei däi



Holy Shit. Wie geil ist das denn? Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## stahlinist (15. Januar 2017)

Mehr davon
Sophisticated Lady


----------



## Simpel. (15. Januar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> hmm, technisch natürlich top.
> 
> noralerweise finde ich skinwall reifen ja richtig gut, aber irgendwie beisst sich das mit dem grün vom rahmen.
> vielleicht sind das auch die fetten decals auf den felgen.


Hast schon recht, gibt andere Rahmen da passen die Skinwall Reifen besser. Doch Tubular Reifen fährt man ja nicht wegen der Optik.


----------



## Hobb (19. Januar 2017)

Nagelfeile


----------



## svennox (20. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (21. Januar 2017)

Hola,

mein Van Dessel musste Lack und Schaltung lassen. Heute gab es die erste Ausfahrt, obwohl Schlittschuhe wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen wären.
















Ampel


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Januar 2017)

Jetzt mit Crossschlappen aber immer noch zu verkaufen













Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arno¹ (21. Januar 2017)

das van dessel in raw ist schon geil

bei dem kona passt die kurbel halt nicht, sonst tolles rad

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>


moin,
ist schon ein interessantes Teil aber als SSP-unerfahrener frage ich mich ob diese locker herumhängende Kette wirklich zuverlässig ihre Aufgabe erledigen kann. Oder anders: flunzt das so oder wird die auch mal runterfallen?
Danke für's teilen!
ralf


----------



## µ_d (27. Januar 2017)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ist schon ein interessantes Teil aber als SSP-unerfahrener frage ich mich ob diese locker herumhängende Kette wirklich zuverlässig ihre Aufgabe erledigen kann. Oder anders: flunzt das so oder wird die auch mal runterfallen?
> Danke für's teilen!
> ralf


Das muss so und geht auch problemlos. Zu fest macht man sich die Lager (Tret und Hinterradnabe/Freilauf) sehr schnell kaputt.


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## TrueMoabit (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## King Jens one (28. Januar 2017)

was´n das für´n Gepäckträger?


----------



## TrueMoabit (28. Januar 2017)

King Jens one schrieb:


> was´n das für´n Gepäckträger?



Specialized pizza rack


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2017)

Rahmentausch - aus Nachtblaumetallic in 54 ist jetzt apfelgrünmetallic in 51 geworden.  Einmalige Farbe, die gibts nämlich sonst nur auf dem Alu-Bahnrahmen von Intec.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2017)

Boah, richtig gut!
Der Lenker verdeckt den Übergang von Gabel zu Rahmen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der auch nicht allzu harmonisch ist!?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2017)

Doch doch, der ist prima - den Lenker muss ich noch in der Höhe etwas anpassen.

Hier noch der blaue Rahmen,man kann den Übergang unter dem Matsch erahnen.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2017)

Kommt gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2017)

hattest du den vorbau beim 54er rahmen nach hinten gedreht?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kommt gut.



Yo! Vorallem passt das Rad jetzt auch sehr gut zu meiner Zwergengröße. Lediglich das Schaltwerk werde ich noch ersetzen - X7type2 ist nicht das Wahre.



> hattest du den vorbau beim 54er rahmen nach hinten gedreht?



Nein, es ist ein 60mm Vorbau montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2017)

du fährst jetzt einen kürzeren rahmen mit kürzerem/gleich langen vorbau.

verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> du fährst jetzt einen kürzeren rahmen mit kürzerem vorbau.
> 
> verstehe ich nicht.



Es ist nur ein kürzerer Rahmen, Vorbau ist der Gleiche. Habe auf 51 gewechselt weil mir das Oberrohr zu lang, und die Front allgemein zu hoch war, um gescheit damit zu fahren. Ich fühlte mich immer sehr gestreckt und auf den Hoods war eine feinfühlige Kontrolle nicht vorhanden. Darum gabs am 54er einen kurzen Vorbau (von 80 auf 60), hat nicht viel bewirkt. In der Höhe haben auch 1-1.5cm gefehlt für ein Wohlgefühl. Drum lief es auf Rahmentausch hinaus - heute gings die erste Runde um den Block. Es fühlte sich sehr gut an. Das 51er ist jetzt 2cm kürzer und 1cm tiefer. Ich sitze jetzt auf dem Rad und habe Kontrolle, vorher saß ich im Rad.


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2017)




----------



## michar (31. Januar 2017)

mal den neuen hope pro3 laufradsatz ausgeführt..


----------



## Stephan Weniger (31. Januar 2017)

Schick und tolles Rad . 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## svennox (1. Februar 2017)

..wow ! ..wo gibts denn die Reifen ?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2017)

die kannst du dir bei dugast machen lassen, wenn du denen noch alte michelin mud zur verfügung stellen kannst.


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> die kannst du dir bei dugast machen lassen, wenn du denen noch alte michelin mud zur verfügung stellen kannst.


Vielleicht legt michelin die jetzt wieder auf......


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2017)

mag sein.

diese exemplare sind laut van aerts trainer/ medien aber wie beschrieben entstanden.


----------



## svennox (1. Februar 2017)

..schade ! 

...na gut, dann kann man nur warten und hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (1. Februar 2017)

michar schrieb:


> mal den neuen hope pro3 laufradsatz ausgeführt..


super schön, habe auch ein germans cx, aber auf disc umgebaut. 
ich liebe dieses rad, aber werde es wohl trotzdem blad gehen lassen


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schade !
> 
> ...na gut, dann kann man nur warten und hoffen



Du kannst Dir auch einfach ein paar FMB kaufen, die gibt es in diversen Farben, unter anderem auch in grün. Nur günstig sind sie eben nicht.


----------



## svennox (2. Februar 2017)

..THX. dafür !


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Februar 2017)




----------



## Kharma (4. Februar 2017)

Ahoi. 

Ich dachte, ich kann ja auch mal wieder etwas hier einbringen.
Hier mal eine neue Variante, die Bremsen vom Norco zu testen. 
Und zwar "offiziell" auf dem Testgelände der BAM (nur, dass da heute keiner war^^).
Hier:

Diverse Möglichkeiten der Abfahrt bei harschem Schnee:


 

So sehen 65° von oben aus:


 

Der Auf-Einstieg wird noch eleganter geübt:


 
Aaaaber dann (okay, das Foto entstand bei 35°):


 
Ansonsten ein besserer Tag als vorhergesagt:


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ahoi.
> 
> Ich dachte, ich kann ja auch mal wieder etwas hier einbringen.
> Hier mal eine neue Variante, die Bremsen vom Norco zu testen.
> ...


Boah, dorthin muss ich auch endlich mal fahren. Der Bericht vom ESK hat mir das ja schonmal schmackhaft gemacht.


----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

Jup. Auf jeden Fall mal im Sommer, Übersetzungen am Berg testen.


----------



## N.F.R (15. Februar 2017)

Heute nach halben Jahr Verletzungspause endlich mal wieder ne ordentliche Runde gedreht.
OK, Kondition ist im Ar**h. Aber wird wohl wieder. (Hoffentlich)


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2017)

Das kommt wieder und schönes kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.F.R (16. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das kommt wieder und schönes kona


Danke


----------



## µ_d (18. Februar 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ganz OK fürs Erste. Kurbel und LRS werde ich bei Gelegenheit tauschen... Besseres Bild mach ich vielleicht auch noch irgendwann.Anhang anzeigen 562054


Soo. Neue Kurbel, neues Kettenblatt. Fehlt nur noch ein neuer LRS. Kann da jemand was in der 1500 g Kategorie empfehlen? Sollte Reifendrücke bis ca. 5 Bar aushalten und für Schnellspanner sein...


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## Dealcrasher (21. Februar 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Gestern bekommen, nun eine kleine Runde gedreht um festzustellen dass die ersten Kleinigkeiten geändert gehören



Hmm du bist mir immer vorraus, bin grad auch derbe am überlegen mir son Ding zu kaufen oder zu Bauen!


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Februar 2017)

Tu es!
Kannst meins gerne mal rollen


----------



## EtmacBasti (1. März 2017)

Hallo in die abendliche Runde. Ich lese schon eine geraume Zeit mit aber geschrieben habe ich noch nichts. Dann will ich nun aber mal etwas dazu betragen...
Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Harz, lebe aber schon eine kleine Weile im Böblinger Raum. Ich bin nun 40 Jahre alt und in meiner Jugend (von 9 bis ungefähr 17 Jahren) Deutschlandweit, am Anfang auch DDR-weit ;-) im Radsport unterwegs gewesen. Im Sommer fuhr ich Rennrad und im Winter Querfeldein. Aus dieser Zeit stammt auch mein Fahrrad, welches ich euch hier gern vorstellen möchte. Da es ja leider nur neue Typen, an Räder zu sehen gibt :-(
Es ist ein ALAN mit abgeflachten Oberrohr (für das komfortable Schultern). Verbaut ist ein Mix aus Shimano Dura-Ace und Campagnolo (Steuersatz und Sattelstütze). Die Laufräder sind mit Mavic Felgen und Mavic Naben ausgestattet. Lenker und Vorbau stammen von 3TTT. Der Sattel ist ein Concor. Die Bremsen ein Mix aus Dura-Ace Hebeln und XT-Cantis.
So nun viel Spaß mit dem Alten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (2. März 2017)

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Klassiker.


----------



## Popeye34 (2. März 2017)




----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

Habe die Wetter-Pause heute genutzt um die Regenjacke auszuziehen und habe fabei mal ein Foto zur "artgerechten Haltung" gemacht:


----------



## Tony- (6. März 2017)

NS Bikes und Creme Cycles haben eine neue Marke "Rondo" die Räder finde ich ganz ansprechend:
http://portal.bikeworld.pl/artykul/.../16045/rondo_nowa_marka_na_szutrach_i_szosach


----------



## Kittie (9. März 2017)

Weil Heute die letzten Teile kamen .... hier ein Bild des Neuzugangs. Danke dafür an den guten @Jumpstumper





Speci M4 S-Works. Jetzt mit TRP9.0 und unwesentlichen Kleinigkeiten 

Natürlich mit Hakenpedalen und Riemen .... logisch


----------



## Jumpstumper (9. März 2017)

Stark, Basis war ja schon super , aber jetzt nochmal ne Ecke "ehrlicher". Viel Spaß damit, fährt sich einfach nur gut und bei mir zuletzt leider nicht mehr allzuviel.
Dafür im Liebhaberzustand übergeben


----------



## Kittie (9. März 2017)

Bingo! Freu mich schon auf die ersten schönen Tage....vorher geht es nicht raus. Darf vielleicht mal auf die Terrasse zum Luft schnappen


----------



## Kharma (9. März 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> NS Bikes und Creme Cycles haben eine neue Marke "Rondo" die Räder finde ich ganz ansprechend:
> http://portal.bikeworld.pl/artykul/.../16045/rondo_nowa_marka_na_szutrach_i_szosach



Ist das  ein Flipchip in der Gabel? Für 27,5" oder 29""


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

ja, 650b.


----------



## Kharma (9. März 2017)

Danke.
Wenn es hält, finde ich es eine coole Idee. 
Nur der "Buckel" am Oberrohr müßte weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (9. März 2017)

650B Passt auch, aber mit dem Flipdings kann man die Front höher legen für mehr Komfort.


----------



## ONE78 (9. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wenn es hält, finde ich es eine coole Idee.
> Nur der "Buckel" am Oberrohr müßte weg...



Die haben den Rahmen in alu, stahl und Plaste. Nur das plasteteil hat diesen unnötigen Buckel. Der Rahmen Solo würde mir ausreichen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Nur der "Buckel" am Oberrohr müßte weg...


Erinnert mich an die hässlichen Kisten von Hawk...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

oder orbea.


----------



## µ_d (10. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wenn es hält, finde ich es eine coole Idee.
> Nur der "Buckel" am Oberrohr müßte weg...


----------



## Kharma (10. März 2017)

Viiiiel schöner


----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2017)

Heilige Mutter Gottes, meine Gebete wurden erhört - ein Open U.P. aus Stahl! Und sie haben es sogar geschafft, einem Stahlrahmen ein schönes Tapered-Steuerrohr zu verpassen. 

Jetzt noch alles, was gelb ist runterschmeißen und einmal zu mir bitte.


----------



## nollak (10. März 2017)

Den Rahmen in dem grün nehm ich auch einmal!


----------



## BENDERR (10. März 2017)

Ich finde die Kettenstrebe VIEL hässlicher als den "Buckel" .. 

Hat das nen tieferen Sinn?

Davon abgesehen aber wirklich schicke Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2017)

Kettenblatt, Kettenstrebe und Reifen kommen sich weniger ins Gehege - mehr Reifenfreiheit, kürzere Kettenstreben.


----------



## svennox (10. März 2017)

..schönes classicTi.MERLIN..
jetzt nur noch Xer Reifen rauf und schon paßt es hier auch rein


----------



## Nimron (10. März 2017)

Das ist ein Rennrad und passt hier nicht rein... Xer Reifen passen auch nicht durch die Rennradbremsen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2017)

das rote ist ein schöner katalogaufbau.

mit der befestigung der tasche am steuerrohr fährt hoffentlich niemand.


----------



## svennox (10. März 2017)

..ach echt...schade...und ich dachte es gibt auch schmale Xer Reifen die auch bei normalen Rennrad-Bremsen passen..
aber da war wohl meine Hoffnung größer


----------



## svennox (11. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (11. März 2017)

jippp... das grüne ST bitte


----------



## Rubberduckxi (11. März 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


>


Was sind den das für Taschen am roten?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/damit-die-schoenheit-dieser-radgattung.37025/page-230#post-14402502


----------



## goofyfooter (16. März 2017)

Ausser den Gravelkings gefaellt mir an den Rondos nichts. 
Kettenstrebe kann man schoener loesen und wieso Trompetensteuerrohr, wenn es ein einfaches 44er auch locker tut. 
Sieht vor allem besser aus. Gabel entsetzlich, 1x11 Sram war ja klar. Ne kauf ich nich.


----------



## Kharma (16. März 2017)

Bald ist's wieder warm, dann kommt die "Straßenbereifung rauf. Aber heute, getreu dem Motto: "Ferris macht blau" ging es nochmal dickreifig in den Spreewald:


----------



## svennox (18. März 2017)

..schön das dieser Thread schon 2002 ins Leben gerufen wurde..
weniger schön ist allerdings ..das zu viele Räder gar nicht mehr angezeigt werden 
..das hier zum Glück schon.....echt nice.... dieser geniale KLASSIKER auch inkl. der bunten Reifen .."BRAVO"


----------



## svennox (19. März 2017)

..UND was schönes neues


----------



## arno¹ (19. März 2017)

nich schön aber selten






habe ich mir vor acht jahren mal aufgebaut. gute alltagsschlampe


----------



## St.John (20. März 2017)

Hi Arno, wusste gar nicht, dass es das noch gibt.

Das Crema ist schon sehr ansprechend, bis auf die Flaschenhalter, die im Matsch immer so zusumpfen.


----------



## aka (20. März 2017)

https://georgblaschkebikes.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/gebla-tetriscrosser01.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (20. März 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..UND was schönes neues




Na ja, neu ist da relativ. Vor mehr als einem halben Jahr schon auf The Radavist. Mehr Bilder gibt es da auf die Augen. 

So oder so, ganz großer Tennis!


----------



## Milan0 (21. März 2017)

Arbeitsweg


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2017)

das ist mal ein netter arbeitsweg und schönes rad!


----------



## Milan0 (21. März 2017)

Danke. Ja ich fahre lieber paar Umwege als direkt an der Straße entlang


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2017)

Bei den Umwegen kein Wunder


----------



## svennox (21. März 2017)

neu.. is immer relativ 









firefly cycle


----------



## davidhellmann (25. März 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>



Kann mir einer sagen wie der Fachbegriff der Lackierung heißt? Im BMX bereich habs das letztes Jahr oft. translucent red… Aber ist das der Fachbegriff?  Und hat man damit die gleichen Probleme wie mit RAW Rahmen das der klarlack igendwann platzt oder passt das und man ist auf der sicheren Seite?


----------



## whitewater (26. März 2017)

Chromovelato. Und das ist noch empfindlicher als Raw lackiert, weil auf Chrom eigentlich nix hält


----------



## mfux (26. März 2017)

Raw is mit ohne Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (26. März 2017)

Hm OK. Naja RAW ist für mich halt mit Klarlack also nicht komplett unbehandelt. 
Aber bist du dir mit dem Chrome da sicher? Weil das Rad oben sieht nicht verchromt aus und ich kenn es wie gesagt vom BMX und da ist auch nichts verchromt. Man sieht ja die Verfärbungen vom Schweißen durch. Kann ich mir das dann als Art Klarlack vorstellen wo etwas Farbe mit reingemischt wurde? Siehe Bild:


----------



## Monolithic (26. März 2017)

Das dürfte eine transparente Pulverbeschichtung mit Farbpartikeln sein, die aus nur einer Schicht besteht. Vollfarbbeschichtung besteht aus Farbe und Klarpulver (matt oder glänzend) plus ggf. noch Grundierung - und ist deshalb auch wesentlich widerstandsfähiger.

Surly hatte den KarateMonkey mal in transparent-orange angeboten, da hatten sie es genau so gemacht und auch auf die höhere Empfindlichkeit hingewiesen.

Kannst ja mal bei Last zu anfragen bzgl. Rost, Alterung usf. - deren FastForward gibt's auch in so translucent-Farben.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. März 2017)

OK verstehe. Ja vielleicht schreib ich Last mal an. Letztendlich wäre mir wohl haltbarkeit aber wichtiger. Mal schauen, danke!


----------



## svennox (27. März 2017)

@davidhellmann ..sehr interessant dein Gedanke, denn auch mir gefallen diese Rahmen SEHR..
wo man die Schweißnähte etc. noch immer sieht OBWOHL TRANSPARENTE FARBE drüber gelegt wurde.. 
..D.h. ..auch mich würden Hersteller oder auch Methoden SEHR interessieren WO und WER sowas anbietet.. suche sowas auch schon lange !

..UND ..wie auch du schon erwähntest....aus dem BMX-BEREICH kenne ich sowas SCHÖNES auch..ob es allerdings lange hält ist fraglich ?!


----------



## spinner69 (31. März 2017)

Leitplanke


----------



## Nordpol (31. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (1. April 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ganz OK fürs Erste. Kurbel und LRS werde ich bei Gelegenheit tauschen... Besseres Bild mach ich vielleicht auch noch irgendwann.Anhang anzeigen 562054





µ_d schrieb:


> Soo. Neue Kurbel, neues Kettenblatt. Fehlt nur noch ein neuer LRS. Kann da jemand was in der 1500 g Kategorie empfehlen? Sollte Reifendrücke bis ca. 5 Bar aushalten und für Schnellspanner sein...



Soo. Nochmal 1490 g an Kassette, Reifen und LRS gespart (obwohl jetzt 45er statt 42er Reifen) und soweit dann "fertig".


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. April 2017)

Unterwegs im Sandkasten


----------



## DarkListener (3. April 2017)

nach einem Jahr Laufradfrust, weil ein dilettantischer Velomech den selbst aufgebauten Rädersatz verhuntzt hat, habe ich mich endlich überwunden und das gute Stück fertig gestellt und montiert.

Basis: Ridley X-Fire, Modelljahr dürfte 2015 sein
Modifikationen:
- Upgrade von mech. zu hydr. Disc, in dem Zuge 105 STI gegen Ultegra getauscht
- Laufräder von Fulcrum zu Eigenbau
- demnächst Vorbau-Verkürzung mit Wechsel von Forza zu Thomson
- in den nächsten Tagen: orangene Schaltzüge und blaues Lenkerband
- in Vorbereitung: Maxxis Rambler in Tubeless Setup - wobei ich die Skinwall Optik dann jetzt schon vermisse
- geplant für danach irgendwann: Lenker mit etwas mehr Flare

Der langsame aber stetige Weg von der Stangenware zum Eigenprodukt

Anhang anzeigen 590825


----------



## arno¹ (3. April 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Sandkasten


Was ist denn das für ein schöner Rahmen, bitte.

Die "K7" Rohre habe ich ähnlich dreieckig an dem alten Crosser, aber nicht den Carbon Chainstay.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2017)

van dessel


----------



## arno¹ (8. April 2017)

stimmt, an der gabel zu sehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2017)

und in seinem fotoalbum.


----------



## talybont (9. April 2017)

Von Singlespeed zurück auf 1x10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueMoabit (9. April 2017)

Mit neuem SQlab Sattel. Total klasse. so bequem bin ich noch nie gefahren


----------



## Kharma (10. April 2017)

Ja, der ist Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (11. April 2017)

Welcher issn das bitte?!


----------



## Kharma (11. April 2017)

Also ich fahr den hier: https://www.sq-lab.com/de/ergonomie/sqlab-konzepte/ergowave-de.html


----------



## TrueMoabit (11. April 2017)

Den SqLab 612 Ergowave active


----------



## Holzmichl (12. April 2017)

jetzt mit neuer Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenkerband.


----------



## mete (12. April 2017)

Dank


Kharma schrieb:


> Also ich fahr den hier: https://www.sq-lab.com/de/ergonomie/sqlab-konzepte/ergowave-de.html


 
Cool, das hier lese ich das erste Mal: "UCI Reglement: Die Sattelnase darf im Niveau maximal 1cm unterhalb der höchsten Erhebung des Sattels liegen"

Ob das J. Kulhavy auch schon weiß .


----------



## DerHackbart (12. April 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Dank
> 
> 
> Cool, das hier lese ich das erste Mal: "UCI Reglement: Die Sattelnase darf im Niveau maximal 1cm unterhalb der höchsten Erhebung des Sattels liegen"
> ...




Noch besser ist aber:

"Alle Rennfahrer die an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, die dem UCI Reglement unterliegen, bitten wir darauf zu achten, den Sattel so zu montieren, dass die Sattelnase leicht nach oben zeigt. Allen anderen: Viel Spaß mit allen Vorteilen der ergonomisch perfekten Ergowave®!"


----------



## Kharma (12. April 2017)

Ja, darüber hab eich mich auch schon amüsiert


----------



## Bonpensiero (14. April 2017)

Amaro aus Bilbao:


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2017)

das canis monster ist absolut heiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRIZ (17. April 2017)

Es wird langsam alles grün


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2017)




----------



## green-frog-love (18. April 2017)

FRIZ schrieb:


> Es wird langsam alles grün


Nice! Wie heißt denn das Modell? 
Grüße!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2017)

custom-made

guck mal in sein album.

genial!


----------



## FRIZ (18. April 2017)

Danke.

Original war es einmal ein 98‘ Speci Stumpjumper --> dann eine MTB mit scheiben --> dann Fitness bike, weil die 28“ Räder genügend Platz haben --> jetz Gravel, Fitness, Light MTB, Arbeitsbike, neu Lackiert, Karbon Gabel, mit 2x10 Tiagra hydro Set, MTB kurbel, und 622x50 reifen.


----------



## green-frog-love (18. April 2017)

respekt. gefällt mir sehr gut! und ich dachte gerade, dass das was für die holde wär. nuja... da fehlen mir die skills... =)
gibts da irgendwo nen aufbau/umbau faden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (19. April 2017)

.


----------



## krawa (23. April 2017)

Hier mein Neuer bevor ich ihn dreckig mache


----------



## DerHackbart (23. April 2017)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuer bevor ich ihn dreckig mache


Tolle Farben!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matte (23. April 2017)

Kleine, gemeinsame SSP Tour mit dem Sohnemann
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2138800]
	
[/URL]
Wir hatten heute das perfekte Wetter: Sonne, Schauer, Sonne, Schauer, Sonne und somit schön Matsche unterm Reifen.


----------



## FRIZ (23. April 2017)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> respekt. gefällt mir sehr gut! und ich dachte gerade, dass das was für die holde wär. nuja... da fehlen mir die skills... =)
> gibts da irgendwo nen aufbau/umbau faden?



Habe leider keine Bilder von Ablauf.

Canti Sockel ab, Bremsleistung Halter ab.

Oberrohr abgeknickt für mehr Eier Freiheit.

Scheibenbremse Halterung angeschweißt.

Ölleitung ins rahmen integriert.


----------



## TrueMoabit (23. April 2017)

Matte schrieb:


> Kleine, gemeinsame SSP Tour mit dem Sohnemann
> 
> 
> 
> Wir hatten heute das perfekte Wetter: Sonne, Schauer, Sonne, Schauer, Sonne und somit schön Matsche unterm Reifen.




Teufelsee? Schöne Ecke, aber hier in Münster ists schöner


----------



## Matte (23. April 2017)

@TrueMoabit Gut erkannt! 

Münster kenn ich noch aus meiner Dorstener Zeit. Schön da.


----------



## 27711 (23. April 2017)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuer bevor ich ihn dreckig mache


Ja wirklich schick und ungewöhnliche Farben.
Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2017)

RITTE


----------



## aka (23. April 2017)

Das schöne Wetter genutzt, wobei es Recht kühl war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (23. April 2017)

27711 schrieb:


> Ja wirklich schick und ungewöhnliche Farben.
> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


Ja, ist ein Ritte Crossberg.


----------



## dark-berlin (23. April 2017)

Matte schrieb:


> @TrueMoabit Gut erkannt!
> 
> Münster kenn ich noch aus meiner Dorstener Zeit. Schön da.


Wollte ich auch grad fragen. Den Baumstamm kenn ich doch ;-)


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. April 2017)

aka schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter genutzt, wobei es Recht kühl war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephan Weniger (24. April 2017)

Burg Hohenzollern. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oBATMANo (24. April 2017)

Das Regenwetter am Wochenende genützt


----------



## Bonpensiero (29. April 2017)

Wau!


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Wau!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 598886
> 
> ...


Meine Freundin schmilzt gerade
Was steht da für ein Name drauf?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2017)

http://mercredi.co.uk/robins-sausage-dog-camo/

google bildersuche ...


----------



## Bonpensiero (29. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meine Freundin schmilzt gerade
> Was steht da für ein Name drauf?


Ja, Hunde und Katzen funktionieren immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2017)

Richtig gut


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. April 2017)

Möchte demnächst ein 50er KB montieren.


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2017)

Gerade erfolgreich von 50er KB verabschiedet:



 

Zusammen mit Umwerfer für mich ne blöde Kombi - nun glücklich mit 46 an der neuen Kurbel. Mit dem 36er kann ich hoffentlich leben...

Der Carbonsattel war ein Versuch - ist für mich zwar fahrbar, aber nicht bequem genug. Falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## Bonpensiero (4. Mai 2017)

Das Fargo jetzt auch als Frameset in Titan. Nice!





Aber der vordere Bremszug?! WTF!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2017)

gut, dass das eine hydraulikbremse ist.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Mai 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> gut, dass das eine hydraulikbremse ist.



Schaut so schon besser aus:









Ist offenbar auch etwas nach vorne verlegten Leitungsführung der Gabel geschuldet...





Kurzer Blogpost zum neuen alten Material:
http://salsacycles.com/culture/the_return_of_titanium

Aber 2.499 USD sind schon ne echte Ansage...


----------



## stahlinist (5. Mai 2017)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich hier die Cyclocross-Galerie finde   ..............


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. Mai 2017)

Noch immer mein liebstes Tier im Stall


----------



## kulibali (5. Mai 2017)

Marin Gestalt 2


----------



## svennox (5. Mai 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Wau!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 598886
> 
> ...


..sehr gut, auch die Fotos


----------



## spinner69 (6. Mai 2017)

Sonne, Wald, Wasser und schmales Geläuf ... so stell ich mir den Himmel vor


----------



## Cyclingjudge (8. Mai 2017)




----------



## arno¹ (8. Mai 2017)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich hier die Cyclocross-Galerie finde   ..............


die meisten echten cyclocrosser findest du natürlich auf dem forum von cx-sport

hier im mtb-news gibt es auch viele schöne geländeräder mit einfacher technik (ohne federung), und/oder zum beispiel fette reifen. finde ich auch gut. so ein echter renncrosser mit schlauchreifen usw ist natürlich noch mal eine ganz andere welt 

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2017)

ein paar kleinere Umbauten:
- velo orange talls-tack vorbau
- shimano 105 oct lager
- specialized trigger sport (+black belt) 42c reifen

reifen waren bei einem gebrauchten LRS dabei, sind rel. schwer, rollen aber gut und haben ein angenehmes volumen. heute abend mal gucken, wie sie auf den trails funktionieren. viel mehr kriege ich da aber nicht rein.


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. Mai 2017)

gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (9. Mai 2017)

hab nach etwas von paul components gesucht und bin dabei auf dieses rad aus 2012 gestoßen:



 

 

 

 

ich find's gut.


----------



## svennox (9. Mai 2017)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 602274 Anhang anzeigen 602275


..AUCH.. die Bilder sind toll


----------



## spinner69 (22. Mai 2017)

Sonntagsrunde


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Mai 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Sonntagsrunde


Ruine St-Ulrichs-Kapelle?


----------



## spinner69 (22. Mai 2017)

Jopp


----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. Mai 2017)

Mein Schwager, der in Weißenburg wohnt, hat uns da mal im Dunkeln hingeschleppt. Angeblich soll es ja dort spuken.


----------



## Bonpensiero (24. Mai 2017)




----------



## svennox (25. Mai 2017)

..vor allem das grüne


----------



## stahlinist (25. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..vor allem das grüne


Si, nehm' ich, ohne Kurbel, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.F.R (25. Mai 2017)

Von der heutigen Vatertagstour
Neu am Rad wäre eigentlich nur die Sram Carbonkurbel, wenn sie nicht seit 2 Wochen auf ihren Einbau warten würde. Man kommt halt zu nix.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Mai 2017)

kleine Tour über die Dörfer. Leider immer noch Knacken am linken Kurbelarm. Morgen mal nen RiesenInbus besorgen und den integrierten Abzieher auseinandernehmen.


----------



## aka (27. Mai 2017)

Vatertagsrunde mit dem Schutzblechcrosser 

Im Morgengrauen los




Morgenstimmung Alb




Huch, was ist denn hier los?




Donautal




Am Ziel


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2017)

Heute früh auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## Basti24 (29. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein Pickenflick, bin noch am überlegen nen 27.5er laufradsatz anzuschaffen


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. Mai 2017)

Basti24 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Pickenflick, bin noch am überlegen nen 27.5er laufradsatz anzuschaffenAnhang anzeigen 609276




Richtig geil. Mein traumrahmen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooRR (30. Mai 2017)

Immer schön die Verkehrsregeln beachten! 





(Rose Pro DX Cross)


----------



## pichel3000 (30. Mai 2017)

Heute war es endlich soweit: Mein neuer Alltagsbegleiter ist nach langer Wartezeit gekommen


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2017)

Netzfund


----------



## seblubb (2. Juni 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> Netzfund


Hatte man dir nicht schon mal erklärt, dass Rennradbremse und CX nicht zsm passen?


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2017)

..ohhh .. hier sollte es auch gar nicht rein ..sorry


----------



## Joffix (2. Juni 2017)

Basti24 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Pickenflick, bin noch am überlegen nen 27.5er laufradsatz anzuschaffen



Kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an und die Härte der Wege. Mein Pickenflick ist mit 2" Konti Race King für meine Fahrweise besser als jedes Starrgabel MTB. Verglichen mit den 40mm WTB Nano an meinem Alltagsrad merke ich deutliche Unterschiede in der Geländegängigkeit. Gerade die Bodenhaftung auf losem Untergrund sind von einer anderen Welt. Wo ich mit dem Pickenflick locker durchkomme, versagt mein Alltagsgerät zügig.

Von daher sind 2" Reifen in 27,5" eine tolle Sache, vorausgesetzt man hat das entsprechende Einsatzgebiet...


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2017)

Jetzt wieder mit Schaltung unterwegs.


----------



## seblubb (4. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder mit Schaltung unterwegs.


Ist das ein Versatile?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2017)

Singular Kite mit velöhead Banderole von @schneidwerk und trp Gabel.


----------



## svennox (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## Specialk (6. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder mit Schaltung unterwegs.


Nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite die Schönheit, kannst du noch ein paar Worte zu der Gevenalle-Schaltung schreiben.....
Danke


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> Nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite die Schönheit, kannst du noch ein paar Worte zu der Gevenalle-Schaltung schreiben.....
> Danke


Danke 

Ist der zweite Satz Gevenalle Hebel. 
Der andere ist an einem Salsa Fargo verbaut. Macht was er soll. Solide, keine Ausfälle und das Burd Schaltwerk ist auch top.

Zug durchfädeln auf der Schaltungseite ist allerdings jedesmal paininthearse, gell @herrundmeister .
Handkraft bei diesem gefühlt recht hoch, vielleicht weiss @monkbicycle da einen trick. die hauptschraube habe ich schon etwas gelöst.
gestern beim michelstädter citycross war das aber mein kleinstes problem. schaltung hat gut funktioniert, aber ich bin schalten im rennen einfach nicht gewöhnt, fahre sonst eingängig. 
generell schön ist die möglichkeit komplett durch die kassette zu schalten.
cyclocross saison 2017/2018 wird sich zeigen, ob mir das auch im rennen taugt.


----------



## rowin (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## Bonpensiero (7. Juni 2017)

Das nicht ganz günstige R+ von Why Cycles.









Schön isses abba...


----------



## stahlinist (7. Juni 2017)

Schöner Schotterstraßler!
Jemand schon die Mäntel beprobt?


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Juni 2017)




----------



## Lynus (11. Juni 2017)

Mein Planet-X XLA


----------



## tomybike (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (20. Juni 2017)

fireflybicycles.com


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. Juni 2017)

Heute habe ich mal wieder den Singlespeed Crosser ausgeführt. Herrlich, einfach nur immer kurbeln und die Natur genießen.

Zum Ende holten mir dann noch die dunklen Regenwolken ein.


----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2017)

..aber leider nur ein Netzfund


----------



## Bonpensiero (26. Juni 2017)

Ja, fand ich auch lecker. Der Hintergrund zum Rad ist ebenfalls interessant.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (26. Juni 2017)

Einmal Eisenach - Inselsberg und zurück.
880 hm auf dem Hinweg bei knapp 20 Kilometer. 1118 insgesamt auf 45 km.


----------



## Specialk (26. Juni 2017)

@Cyclingjudge 

Schönes Bike, gibt es dazu mehr Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (26. Juni 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> @Cyclingjudge
> 
> Schönes Bike, gibt es dazu mehr Infos?


Was möchtest du wissen?
Rahmen ist ein maßgefertigter Marschall Edelstahlrahmen (der im Wesentlichen die Maß eines Salsa LaCruz aufgreift, aber an breitere Reifen angepaßt wurde), für breite Schlappen ausgelegt (mit Schutzblechen passen 47er, ohne 54er rein; vorne ginge auch noch mehr. 27,5 habsch noch nicht getestet).
Schaltung Shimano 6770 Di2
Bremse Shimano XTR-M9000
Griffe Shimano BR785
Kurbel (noch) RaceFace Vierkant 44/29


----------



## Specialk (26. Juni 2017)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Was möchtest du wissen?
> Rahmen ist ein maßgefertigter Marschall Edelstahlrahmen (der im Wesentlichen die Maß eines Salsa LaCruz aufgreift, aber an breitere Reifen angepaßt wurde), für breite Schlappen ausgelegt (mit Schutzblechen passen 47er, ohne 54er rein; vorne ginge auch noch mehr. 27,5 habsch noch nicht getestet).
> Schaltung Shimano 6770 Di2
> Bremse Shimano XTR-M9000
> ...



Vielen Dank, da wurde schon alles beantwortet -> ich denke ein paar schöne Fotos vom Rahmen wo man ein paar mehr Details sieht, wäre genial....


----------



## Tagesschaum (3. Juli 2017)

Meins nach dem first light ride vor zwei Wochen...
OK, fototechnisch nicht super inszeniert...aber eine echte Schönheit


----------



## Matze. (5. Juli 2017)

aka schrieb:


> Vatertagsrunde mit dem Schutzblechcrosser
> 
> Im Morgengrauen los
> 
> ...





Soso, der Fidelisbäck ist das Ziel.  Hochverdient bei der Strecke.


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2017)

Matze. schrieb:


> Soso, der Fidelisbäck ist das Ziel.  Hochverdient bei der Strecke.


Was für ein Drama, der bäck war zu :-(
Muss ich die tour halt nochmal fahren ;-)


----------



## schmitze76 (7. Juli 2017)

Kleine Feierabendrunde mit Kamera




































Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## Specialk (7. Juli 2017)

@schmitze76 wer hat dir den schönen Titancrosser gebaut?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2017)

interessanter steuersatz.


----------



## schmitze76 (7. Juli 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> @schmitze76 wer hat dir den schönen Titancrosser gebaut?



Das ist ein Kocmo Titan Rahmen, Aufgebaut habe ich ihn selber.
Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## schmitze76 (7. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> interessanter steuersatz.



Der Steuersatz ist von YST und die Kappe von Extralite

Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (8. Juli 2017)




----------



## svennox (13. Juli 2017)




----------



## pago79 (15. Juli 2017)

Mein erster Crosser.













Bianchi D2 Cross Reparto Corse.
Schaltung: Campagnolo Veloce
Bremsen: Tektro mini V-Brake
LRS: Fulcrum Racing 7 CX
Reifen: Challenge Grifo
Kurbel: FSA SL-K 386
Lenker: FSA 
Stütze/ Vorbau: 3T
Züge/Hüllen: Gore Ride-On

Fazit nach den ersten Runden: Macht Laune der kleine Italiener

Gruß
Lars


----------



## svennox (18. Juli 2017)

stinner


----------



## Freeride79 (18. Juli 2017)

Mein Giant TCX Advanced Pro1 (2015)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaiapo (23. Juli 2017)

Hy 

 Giant Tcx pro 2 
Laufradsatz rede comp Disc plus / Dr Swiss 350


----------



## Sentilo (23. Juli 2017)

Same but different … TCX Advanced in der Gravel-Version SX. 1 x 11 und 40er Maxxis Rambler.



 .


----------



## Blackspire (23. Juli 2017)

Um die TCX Flut zu erhöhen, hier mal meins im aktuellen Straßenmodus.
Änderung gegenüber der Serie:
SLR TT Sattel, Ritchey WCS 220 Vorbau, Tune Wasserträger, Tune Spacer und Aheadkappe, Sunrace 11-42 Kassette und aktuell mit 28er Conti GP 4000.
Als nächstes kommt ein schöner Laufradsatz.


----------



## kaiapo (25. Juli 2017)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Same but different … TCX Advanced in der Gravel-Version SX. 1 x 11 und 40er Maxxis Rambler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626772 .


Die 2017 Farben gefallen mir sehr gut, auch wenn das 2015 blaugrün unerreicht bleibt!
Die neuen Laufräder haben eine deutliche Performance Verbesserung gebracht ...... würde mir das Rad / Rahmen sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (25. Juli 2017)

Die 2018 werden auch ganz schick (stehen schon auf der US-Seite).


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Juli 2017)




----------



## Laktathunter (1. August 2017)




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2017)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 629626


Die neuen Shimano-Kurbeln sehen genauso klobig aus wie die aktuellen Campa-Kurbeln... Dabei hatte sich Shimano gerade wieder gefangen. Der Rest des Rades kommt gut.


----------



## Laktathunter (2. August 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die neuen Shimano-Kurbeln sehen genauso klobig aus wie die aktuellen Campa-Kurbeln... Dabei hatte sich Shimano gerade wieder gefangen. Der Rest des Rades kommt gut.


Stimmt...Shimano mach gerade ziemlich viel "ungeiles"


----------



## Bonpensiero (2. August 2017)

Oh, der Cosmic Stallion von All-City ist wie erhofft sehr schön geworden. Züge am Unterrohr, Reifenfreiheit bei 45mm, 650B geht auch, tolle Lackierung etc. pp. Einiges was mich am Macho King gestört hat, wird hier richtig angepackt. Muy interesante! 








Mehr Bilder bei The Radavist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (2. August 2017)

Und das 2018er Kona Sutra Ltd.


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


Gib doch noch mehr an. Ich bin froh wenn der Zug weder nach Urin, noch nach Schnapps riecht


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Crossen ist schon was Schönes 

Bin froh nicht auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel angewiesen zu sein


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Crossen ist schon was Schönes
> 
> Bin froh nicht auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel angewiesen zu sein


Auf dem Heimweg befreie ich mich auch mal ganz gerne davon, nur morgens um 5 sind die 28km nicht so attraktiv


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Ist keine Ausrede. Ok bei mir waren es heute "nur" 23km um 7 Uhr. Aber mit dem Renner auch gerne mal 30km um 6 Uhr


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2017)

Um die Zeit träume ich noch vom Radfahren.


----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2017)

O Gott sind die Giants hässlich ...


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Und der Heimweg


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Um die Zeit träume ich noch vom Radfahren.


Und ich tagträume vom schlafen. Aber um 14:15 Feierabend hat auch einiges für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (14. August 2017)

Neues Lenkerband und frisch geputzt nach Schmoddertour am Samstag.
Kette und Ritzel neu.


----------



## Kharma (14. August 2017)

@Schrommski 
Nerven deine "Zugperlen" (NOKON?) auch so mit knarzen bei jeder Bewegung?


----------



## Schrommski (14. August 2017)

Weniger!
Das kommt ab und zu mal vor (so alle paar Wochen), wenn sich ein bisschen Dreck reinsetzt. Am MTB schon eher mal.
Aber da sprüht man einfach mit dahintergehaltenem Lappen ein bisschen WD40 drauf, wischt das oberflächlich trocken und hat dann wieder einige Zeit Ruhe.
Von daher stört mich das weniger.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern.

Achso, ja, ist NOKON.


----------



## Kharma (14. August 2017)

Danke... dann versuch ich mal die "Öl-Lappen-Methode"


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. August 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Danke... dann versuch ich mal die "Öl-Lappen-Methode"


Ich habe es mit Wachsspray gemacht...die Bowdenzüge ohne das Rad zu drehen "runter" geschaltet , die Kette bleibt hängen und der Zug entspannt sich.
Dann wie oben beschrieben mit Lappen und Spray behandelt und geputzt. Auf Wachs bleibt der Staub nicht so kleben.


----------



## Kharma (14. August 2017)

Das mit dem Schalten ist nochmal ne gute Idee.
Auch hier nochmal: Dankeschön.


----------



## stylehead (14. August 2017)

Ich hab mir ein neues Fahrrad gegönnt, passt wohl ganz gut hier her:





Yeti ARC-X, Large
Easton EC90-X
CaneCreek 110
Zipp SL145
Zipp SLC2 Short&Shallow, 420mm
Zipp Service Course CX Tape
Zipp SL Speed
Selle Italia SLR Ti
Salsa Lip-Lock
Zipp 303
Zipp Aero Ti
Zipp Extender
Challenge Dune TES 33c
Sram Red (DoubleTap amputiert)
TRP Revox Carbon
Sram Slickwire
Rotor 3D Ti
Rotor noQ CX 40t
Rotor Track Bolts
KMC X11 SL
Absolute Black 16t Ritzel
Pinion Spacer + Abschlussring
Time ATAC XC12 Ti


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2017)

stylehead schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein neues Fahrrad gegönnt, passt wohl ganz gut hier her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus.
gewicht?


----------



## jkarwath (15. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2017)

Mal ein bisschen mit grauer und schwarzer Folie gespielt


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen mit grauer und schwarzer Folie gespielt



Sehr geil! Was für eine Folie hast du verwendet?


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. August 2017)

Neulich, als der Sommer mal kurz zu Besuch war.


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Was für eine Folie hast du verwendet?


Das war so Autowrapfolie von Aliexpress. Habe es ohne Heißluftföhn gemacht, von daher galt es zu vermeiden über mehrere Kurven zu kleben. 
Mal nach paar Ausfahrten schauen wie es hält


----------



## michar (27. August 2017)

Mein Germans Cross Quer..


----------



## xavermaniac (28. August 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Germans Cross Quer..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 637736


Schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (29. August 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Germans Cross Quer..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 637736


..jetzt noch den Antrieb schwarz.. dann find ich es sogar mega


----------



## michar (4. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..jetzt noch den Antrieb schwarz.. dann find ich es sogar mega



Einen tick besser würde mir die Kurbel in Schwarz auch gefallen...aber generell schwer zu bekommen die Ritchey Compact Kurbeln. Wunderschöne leichte Teile..passen finde ich sehr gut an ein leicht klassisches Bike..


----------



## CheapTrick (4. September 2017)

Kleine Runde um Sölden


----------



## Bonpensiero (10. September 2017)

Salsas 2018er-Varianten:

Vaya













Warbird











Fargo und Cutthroat sind gelungen, daher hier auch:


----------



## Cyclingjudge (11. September 2017)

Warum die das schöne LaCruz aus dem Programm genommen haben, ist mir völlig unverständlich.
Die Teile oben sind nicht wirklich mein Ding.


----------



## finale (11. September 2017)




----------



## argh (14. September 2017)

Ein Fargo in purple. Perfekt!


----------



## Mister P. (14. September 2017)

...der Herbst hat auch seine schönen Seiten...
Die CX Saison kommt!


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2017)

Zwei sehr unterschiedliche Konzepte.


----------



## BENDERR (16. September 2017)

Heute war "New Bike Day":

habe meinen Ridley Crossfire Rahmen gegen einen Fuji mit Disc getauscht.
Anbauteile (bis auf Bremsen) ansonsten die alten. Den LRS hatte ich noch vom MTB im Keller stehen.
Krasses Gefühl dass es richtig bremst, wenn man an den Hebeln zieht.
Auch geil: durch das kürzere Steuerrohr und -17° Vorbau mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Macht richtig Laune die Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2017)

Der Low-Budget-Crosser is fertig


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2017)

Sieht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Pio1 (19. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sieht ordentlich aus.




...finde ich auch,die Decals von den Felgen vielleicht entfernen?

Gruß.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2017)

Pio1 schrieb:


> ...finde ich auch,die Decals von den Felgen vielleicht entfernen?
> 
> Gruß.


Mal schauen  Erstmal fahren!


----------



## xxxT (22. September 2017)

mahlzeit,war lange nicht mehr hier.
heute erster kleiner ausflug F65x







edit fragt:   was ist denn hier los mit hochladen und bearbeiten?
 kann im allgemeinen keine pics hochladen!?  wunder der technik?


----------



## spinner69 (2. Oktober 2017)

Eins meiner Crux beim Graveln ... Im Gravelfaden trau ich's mich nicht rein zu stellen. Da ist Sortenreinheit gefragt ...


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Oktober 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Eins meiner Crux beim Graveln ... Im Gravelfaden trau ich's mich nicht rein zu stellen. Da ist Sortenreinheit gefragt ...


Schönes Rad!
Nur rein damit in den Gravelfaden!
Die, mit der einen Wahrheit, beruhigen sich auch wieder...

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## arno¹ (2. Oktober 2017)

warum im gravel thema?

das speci cux ist ein crosser

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Nordpol (3. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (3. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> warum im gravel thema?
> 
> das speci cux ist ein crosser
> 
> gesendet vom telefon



Keine Sorge, genau wegen Dir und Deiner dogmatischen Sichtweise wird keiner meiner sechs Crosser im Gravel landen. Bin im IBC aus Freude am Radfahren und das soll so bleiben ...

Und fürs Sequoia gibts zum Glück einen eigenen Faden 

Zurück zum Thema:





Nach fast 10 Jahren treuer Dienste am Wochenende mit Wehmut abgebaut ... nun darf das Rahmenset mein Spielzimmer schmücken. Nachfolger ist im Aufbau.


----------



## talybont (4. Oktober 2017)

Beruhigt Euch wieder! Alles halb so wild, wenn ein Rad in jedem Subforum von DDD bis Klassiker abgelichtet wird.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> warum im gravel thema?
> 
> das speci cux ist ein crosser
> 
> gesendet vom telefon


Also bis vor Kurzem hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt, wenn jemand sein Rad dort geposted hat, weil es sonst nirgends reinpasst und eigentlich auch nix mit Gravel zu tun hat.
Da ist so ein Crosser doch halb so wild


----------



## whitewater (4. Oktober 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also bis vor Kurzem hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt, wenn jemand sein Rad dort geposted hat, weil es sonst nirgendwo reinpasst


Und das ist auch gut so. Möge der Herr mit dem www-avatar, den Gravelfaden säubern, alle mit Taschen über 8 Liter ab zu den Treckingrädern, alles mit Reifen unter 37mm entweder zu dem Crossern oder Komfortrennrädern, alle Slates bitte nicht Gravel sondern Road Plus, Schutzbleche und Nabendynamos Bitte ab zu den Commutern, u.s.w.. Viel Spaß,  das wird dann alles schön sortenrein und entsprechend fleischlos.
Wo es ironischerweise so viele "echte" Gravelstrecken in Deutschland gibt, wie Downhill im Volkspark.
Da fühl ich mich bei den Queren wohler, die, soweit ich das sehe, erstmal offen für alles sind. Und das, wo es da ein Reglement gibt, das90% aller Forenten hier zu Gasthörern abqualifiziert. Ist nur egal, und das ist gut so.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Oktober 2017)

Gute Worte, darauf 1-10 Bier und morgen aufs gravel/Cross/Trecking Rad


----------



## talybont (4. Oktober 2017)

Leute, ihr übertreibt [emoji6]
Was den Arno irgendwie zu wurmen scheint, dass manche ihr Radl überall einstellen. Aber bitte, mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (4. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> warum im gravel thema?
> 
> das speci cux ist ein crosser
> 
> gesendet vom telefon



Liest sich aber anders ...


----------



## arno¹ (4. Oktober 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Leute, ihr übertreibt [emoji6]
> Was den Arno irgendwie zu wurmen scheint, dass manche ihr Radl überall einstellen. Aber bitte, mir egal.


ok ich hab gerade noch mal darüber nachgedacht und es ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal

nur als ich letztens den waschechten focus renncrosser im gravel thema gesehen habe, war der erste gedanke: die mtbler haben null ahnung

das stimmt natürlich auch nicht, aber es war einfach definitiv kein gravel bike und somit nicht thema

vielleicht sollte man die themen einfach zusammenlegen, und gut

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## F4B1 (4. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man die themen einfach zusammenlegen, und gut



Denke ich auch. Man schaue sich mal an, was die Amis fahren. Standard ist noch immer der Crosser, was ich so mitbekommen habe. Gravel Bike mit schmalen reifen ist halt bedingt CX tauglich, CX mit breiteren Reifen bedingt Gravel tauglich, die Übergänge dazwischen fließend.

Nicht grundlos ist der Gravel Thread im CX Bereich gelandet.

Gesendet von meinem NX597J mit Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (4. Oktober 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ok ich hab gerade noch mal darüber nachgedacht und es ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal
> 
> nur als ich letztens den waschechten focus renncrosser im gravel thema gesehen habe, war der erste gedanke: die mtbler haben null ahnung
> 
> ...


Die Verspannung hatte mich auch etwas gewundert, weil ich den Forenten gleichen nicks aus dem grünen Forum eher geduldig in Erinnerung habe
Und keine Ahnung, ja, wat solls, das ist halt hier ein Nebenschauplatz, im parallelen Unterforum zu Rennrädern wirst Du richtig erleuchtet, wie das mit neuen Welten, die nie ein MTB ler zuvor gesehen hat, ist. Tut auch nicht weh, höchstens in den Lachmuskeln


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2017)

Unterwegs zum StarCross des MTG Mannheim. War wieder eine runde Sache.

PS: der aktuelle Canyon crosser  sieht in Natura immer noch nicht schön aus mit dem Knick vor dem sitzrohr. Schade eigentlich, der Rest ist ganz schick auch mit dem aerovorbaulenkerding.


----------



## spinner69 (8. Oktober 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt ... und nach 3,5 Stunden dreckig wie S..
 Willkommen in meiner Welt du kleines Ridley


----------



## madhias23 (11. Oktober 2017)

Und kurz danach:


----------



## georgauf (11. Oktober 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Und kurz danach:



sehr schön - wo ist denn das?


----------



## madhias23 (11. Oktober 2017)

georgauf schrieb:


> sehr schön - wo ist denn das?



In der Buckligen Welt in Niederösterreich! Also Österreich.


----------



## georgauf (11. Oktober 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Also Österreich.



das hab ich angnommen nach dem rotweißroten hinweis auf einem der Bilder 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## hellmono (12. Oktober 2017)

Deins? Glückwunsch!

Ich bin ja sowas von Fan vom Mudville.


----------



## Bonpensiero (12. Oktober 2017)

Schön ist es und schön wär es.
Leider nicht meins. Aber ich bin da ganz bei dir, die Mudville-Rahmen sind ein Träumsche.


----------



## xxxT (12. Oktober 2017)

meine damen und herren, was ein schönes bike(und auch gut fotografiert), ich würde zwar 2-fach dranbasteln,aber ich würde es ja wohl garnicht "artgerecht" fahren wollen..^^


----------



## madhias23 (13. Oktober 2017)

Stahlröhrchen und dicke Gabel


----------



## Monolithic (13. Oktober 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Stahlröhrchen und dicke Gabel



T -3 bis zur Ankunft des Bergschrecks...


----------



## seblubb (13. Oktober 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Stahlröhrchen und dicke Gabel


+1


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2017)

Schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2017)

Bin echt happy damit, abgesehen von den stinkhässlichen Shimano Hebeln. Aber einen Tod muss man am Komplettrad sterben 
Jamaica burn...


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2017)

Weisste, da beisse ich mir extra auf die Zunge...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2017)

Haha! Aber die Kiste ist schon geil für den Kurs. Zwei Steckachsen. Hydraulische. Sogar der Sattel passt. Und zweifach wollte ich als Kontrast zu den 1x MTBs.
http://www.wigglesport.de/eastway-balun-c2-cyclocross-fahrrad-2017-105/


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2017)

Locker ausspannen


----------



## Ampelhasser (17. Oktober 2017)

Puh, ich bin jetzt lange 29plus gefahren. Wenn man dann wieder auf den Crosser umsteigt, ist die Umgewöhnung groß, aber ich liebe das Gerät





















Ciao
Ampel


----------



## xxxT (17. Oktober 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Haha! Aber die Kiste ist schon geil für den Kurs. Zwei Steckachsen. Hydraulische. Sogar der Sattel passt. Und zweifach wollte ich als Kontrast zu den 1x MTBs.
> http://www.wigglesport.de/eastway-balun-c2-cyclocross-fahrrad-2017-105/


nicht schlecht,
mir gefallen die züge auf dem oberrohr nicht wirklich,steckachsen ,gut,kenn ich mich nicht mit aus,die laufräder könnte man aber auch per adapter in "normale" rahmen setzen.^^hydraulisch wollte ich nicht. für meine zwecke reicht die spyre.
aber das teil macht auch sicher viel spass und gefällt mir ansonsten optisch gut.

edit sagt; da sind ja garkeine züge auf dem oberrohr,im link ist das anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Oktober 2017)

Auf der Website hat nur das teurere sram Modell innenverlegte Züge. Aber Überraschung....hier waren sie auch im Oberrohr. Den Ritchey venture finde ich megagut! Und die Steckachsen machen das Rad super steif. Und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. Oktober 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653102



Was ist das da an den Schweißnähten zum Steuerrohr?


----------



## Bonpensiero (18. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich nur sich brechendes Licht auf der Lackierung.


----------



## svennox (25. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Oktoberkind (25. Oktober 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>


Und bitte, was für ein break-away Rahmen ist das? 

Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Oktober 2017)

Was aus Südafrika. Hier mehr dazu.

Paintwork ist einfach der Knaller!


----------



## Tony- (25. Oktober 2017)

was ist das am Ober- und Unterrohr? Kann man den Rahmen zerlegen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> was ist das am Ober- und Unterrohr? Kann man den Rahmen zerlegen?


Frage #2 „beantwortet“ Frage #1.


----------



## xxxT (25. Oktober 2017)

ein fahrrad zum mitnehmen.
ist das denn steif genug ,wenn mans hart dran nimmt?
aber wird schon gehen schätz ich mal.


----------



## Tony- (25. Oktober 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Frage #2 „beantwortet“ Frage #1.


Ich bin soo schlau.. und für was soll das gut sein? Wenn man beide Teile dann übereinander in den Kofferaum schmeißt war der Aufwand mit dem Lack auch fürn A..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (25. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> und für was soll das gut sein?


es gibts keine dummen fragen


----------



## xxxT (25. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich bin soo schlau.. und für was soll das gut sein? Wenn man beide Teile dann übereinander in den Kofferaum schmeißt war der Aufwand mit dem Lack auch fürn A..


naja ,also in den kofferraum"schmeissen", würde ich das teil nicht .
es erspart aber sicherlich irgendwelche gepäckträger am auto,wenn man mal weiter weg will.
ps. da gibt es sicher ein hübsches etui dazu.


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Oktober 2017)

Ach, ihr Autofahrer... Durch die S&S-Kupplungen am Rahmen, die by the way ziemlich stabil sind und der Rahmen einem normalen eigentlich in nichts nachsteht, lässt sich das Ganze praktikabel in geeigneten Reisekoffern verpacken und als Standardgepäck im Flugzeug, Bahn etc. transportieren. Praktisch, aber auch nicht ganz billig, die Kupplungen.


----------



## xxxT (25. Oktober 2017)

hehe, schöne kupplungen,und auch noch ein sicherlich sehr brauchbares fahrrad dran..^^


----------



## xavermaniac (25. Oktober 2017)




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Oktober 2017)

xxxT schrieb:


> ein fahrrad zum mitnehmen.
> ist das denn steif genug ,wenn mans hart dran nimmt?
> aber wird schon gehen schätz ich mal.


@mete hat solche Kupplungen am Tandem. Ich vermute, das funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. Oktober 2017)

Ein Mammutbalun.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

Bierpause


----------



## svennox (28. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (28. Oktober 2017)

Mal das Leihrad ausgeführt. Falls jemand noch was bis max. 600Euro über hat, einfach mal eine PM an mich [emoji6]


----------



## c-racer (29. Oktober 2017)




----------



## svennox (1. November 2017)




----------



## meinhardon (1. November 2017)

Gute Pedalwahl.


----------



## xxxT (1. November 2017)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Gute Pedalwahl.


freie schuhwahl,ausser vllt. mit so platten dran.


----------



## svennox (2. November 2017)

..die Pedalen muss man wirklich nicht verstehen ..
aber manche wollen erstmal fahren .. und entscheiden sich notgedrungen .. für Notlösungen
..würde ich jetzt einfach mal so nebenbei behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. November 2017)




----------



## svennox (3. November 2017)

lecker lecker


----------



## seblubb (3. November 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>


Dieses mal kann niemand über unpassende Anbauteile meckern. Man erkennt schließlich nix 
Gibt's ne "Geschichte" dazu?


----------



## svennox (3. November 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> Dieses mal kann niemand über unpassende Anbauteile meckern. Man erkennt schließlich nix
> Gibt's ne "Geschichte" dazu?


..bestimmt .. is mir jedoch leider nicht bekannt ..sorry dafür


----------



## Bonpensiero (3. November 2017)

@seblubb
Klick mich hart und dreckig!


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. November 2017)

matsch schrieb:


> Mal das Leihrad ausgeführt.


Sehr schöne Ecke da bei Altendorf. 
Hübsches Conway! Mir gefiel das GRV 800 aus diesem Jahr.


----------



## seblubb (3. November 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> @seblubb
> Klick mich hart und dreckig!


Das habe ich gemeint! Überraschend saubere Schuhe


----------



## Specialk (3. November 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das habe ich gemeint! Überraschend saubere Schuhe



...hoffentlich ist das Schaltauge wechselbar....


----------



## svennox (3. November 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> @seblubb
> Klick mich hart und dreckig!


..cool.. auch ich sage Danke dafür ! 
Hatte das Bild nur aus einer anderen FotoGalerie, somit keine Infos etc.


----------



## Specialk (3. November 2017)

...der Arbeitsweg mach Spaß....





kurzer Stopp beim Kastell Kapersburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (4. November 2017)

Schau an, da ist jemand aus der Gegend [emoji6] Arbeitsweg vom Hintertaunus in den Vordertaunus?


----------



## Specialk (4. November 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Schau an, da ist jemand aus der Gegend [emoji6] Arbeitsweg vom Hintertaunus in den Vordertaunus?


Ja, aber bitte keine Drahtseile spannen....


----------



## DaBot (4. November 2017)

Nur von hinten nach vorne, nicht von vorne nach hinten [emoji23]


----------



## svennox (5. November 2017)

naja .. ist schon eher ein mtb.. wie ich finde .. packe es trotzdem mal hier rein 
und eigentlich stehe ich nicht so sehr auf gebogene Rohre .. gut ist es aber allemal


----------



## svennox (5. November 2017)




----------



## madhias23 (5. November 2017)

Überlege mal die Bereifung zu verbreitern, 36er oder 38er sollten schon Platz haben. Ansonsten läufts super.


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2017)

Sieht auch gut aus.
In der Regel ist der Hinterbau zwischen den Kettenstreben das Nadelöhr.


----------



## svennox (5. November 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Überlege mal die Bereifung zu verbreitern, 36er oder 38er sollten schon Platz haben. Ansonsten läufts super.


..WOW ..is das lecker 
DAS alan würde ich dir abnehmen, wenn du es mal loswerden möchtest..
..allerdings ist der Rahmen sehr klein .. oder ?!..oder täuscht das ?! .. ich fahre bei Rennräder meist 57-max.60cm


----------



## madhias23 (5. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sieht auch gut aus.
> In der Regel ist der Hinterbau zwischen den Kettenstreben das Nadelöhr.



Hm, da hab ich links und recht so noch eine Fingerbreite oder nicht ganz 1 cm Platz. Links weniger, das hintere Laufrad ist leicht aus der Mitte. Mal schaun ob ich das überhaupt mal machen werde. Die Compass Reifen in 32er Breite hab ich jetzt im Dezember 2 Jahren oben, nach anfänglichen 3 Platten hintereinander ist eine Ruhe eingekehrt. 



svennox schrieb:


> ..WOW ..is das lecker
> DAS alan würde ich dir abnehmen, wenn du es mal loswerden möchtest..
> ..allerdings ist der Rahmen sehr klein .. oder ?!..oder täuscht das ?! .. ich fahre bei Rennräder meist 57-max.60cm



Das wird Dir dann leider zu klein sein, ich hatte den Rahmen sogar mal hier in den Kleinanzeigen... Das Sitzrohr ist 54 cm, und das Oberrohr effektiv 53 cm - Italienisch kurz =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. November 2017)

..ohh ja.. schade .. das wäre LEIDER zu klein für mich 
aber DANKE für die rasche Antwort !


----------



## Hartie (5. November 2017)

Ziemlich was los in der Dresdner Heide so nach dem Sturm. Das Rad war eine gute Investition, endlich wieder richtig Spaß im Wald und auf den Straßen. Nur beim Vorbau werde ich mal nen 90er versuchen.


----------



## sebastiano (5. November 2017)

Sehr schönes Alan, gefällt mir super!

.... bis auf den Antrieb. War nicht immer die Optik als ein Grund gegen 3-fach angeführt worden?! Schlimmer als 1-fach mit größerem Ritzel als KB geht's meiner Meinung nach nimmer


----------



## spinner69 (5. November 2017)

So ein schöner Fahrradständer und dann bringt man nicht mal seine 32er Schlappen unter ... Fehlplanung


----------



## xxxT (5. November 2017)

was ist das eigentlich für ein stevens rahmen,den der van der poel da fährt?
der gefällt mir auch ganz gut,ist nicht so klobig wie z.b. die treks.

ahh ,das super prestige ,sicherlich..


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2017)

https://www.cxmagazine.com/mathieu-van-der-poel-stevens-super-prestige-profile-2017-jingle-cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HuckFinn (5. November 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> So ein schöner Fahrradständer und dann bringt man nicht mal seine 32er Schlappen unter ... Fehlplanung


Brombachsee?


----------



## madhias23 (5. November 2017)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Alan, gefällt mir super!
> 
> .... bis auf den Antrieb. War nicht immer die Optik als ein Grund gegen 3-fach angeführt worden?! Schlimmer als 1-fach mit größerem Ritzel als KB geht's meiner Meinung nach nimmer



Stimmt, hinten ist da ein Anker. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass ich da jedes einzelnes Ritzel verwende, von ganz oben bis ganz unten. Mehr geht für mich nicht mehr, wären die 11/42 zu schwach, oder die 46/42 zu schwer, muss 2-fach her!


----------



## Hobb (5. November 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> So ein schöner Fahrradständer und dann bringt man nicht mal seine 32er Schlappen unter ... Fehlplanung


Nun,
man könnte es auch so interpretieren das der geneigte Crosser mit dem Rad über dem Kopf posierend auf dem Kunstwerk stehend sich ablichten sollte.

Was aber zugegebenermaßen mit Selbstauslöser eine ordentliche Herausforderung wäre.

Aber... da geht noch was.


----------



## spinner69 (6. November 2017)

HuckFinn schrieb:


> Brombachsee?



Jop


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. November 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> So ein schöner Fahrradständer und dann bringt man nicht mal seine 32er Schlappen unter ... Fehlplanung


Is das neu? Habsch da noch nie nicht gesehen.


----------



## spinner69 (6. November 2017)

(thx @ openstreetmap)

Die Skulptur gibts schon länger, steht auf dieser kleinen Halbinsel.

Für die Galeristen ein Bild aus wärmeren Tagen


----------



## HuckFinn (6. November 2017)

Bin dort auch gerne unterwegs.
Sorry für OT


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. November 2017)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Die Skulptur gibts schon länger, steht auf dieser kleinen Halbinsel.


Ah, okay. Danke für den Hinweis.
Kein Wunder, daß ich die Skulptur noch nie gesehen habe, denn der Radweg geht oberhalb vorbei. Muß ich nächstes Mal anhalten und schauen.


----------



## svennox (7. November 2017)

Quelle : http://theradavist.com/2017/11/lady-crushin-crustaceans-amandas-team-rock-lobster-cx/#19


----------



## Bonpensiero (7. November 2017)

Tolle Dreckschleuder. Ich mag die rockenden Hummer. Und die Enve CX-Gabeln bleiben einfach die schönsten.
Nur die fettwanstige Easton-Kurbel ist dem Rad nicht würdig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (7. November 2017)

hab heute endlich mal wieder Zeit zum crossen gefunden


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. November 2017)

Semicampingcrosser


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. November 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> ...der Arbeitsweg mach Spaß....
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2212/2212051-ojni9kblsd4z-imag0087_2-large.jpg[/IMG]
> kurzer Stopp beim Kastell Kapersburg...
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2212/2212053-ne65qn65i9hc-imag0085-large.jpg[/IMG]



Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Specialk (8. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-cyclocross-altagsrad-mein-schaefchen.829198/


----------



## madhias23 (8. November 2017)

King Jens one schrieb:


> hab heute endlich mal wieder Zeit zum crossen gefundenAnhang anzeigen 662491



Mein alter Rahmen


----------



## King Jens one (8. November 2017)

madhias23 schrieb:


> Mein alter Rahmen



 ein super Crosser er ist recht leicht, agil und schnell  danke das du ihn mir verkauft hast


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. November 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-cyclocross-altagsrad-mein-schaefchen.829198/



Danke, hab mir schon sowas gedacht - sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rutilist (12. November 2017)




----------



## michar (14. November 2017)

Erster Ausritt hat mein neues Pickenflick gut überstanden...im Zulauf sind noch ein schwarzes Kettenblatt und ne schwarze Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (15. November 2017)

Schleuse Mannheim?

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## µ_d (15. November 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Erster Ausritt hat mein neues Pickenflick gut überstanden...im Zulauf sind noch ein schwarzes Kettenblatt und ne schwarze Sattelklemme. Anhang anzeigen 665115
> Anhang anzeigen 665117


Ist bei dir das Logo gestrahlt? Bei mir lagen einfach Sticker lose in der Box...


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2017)

Das Pickenflick reizt mich auch schon sehr sehr lange


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2017)

Mich auch...schon diverse Male im Einkaufskorb gehabt. 

Edit: kostet gerade nur 750,- !


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2017)

Habe gerade ein Haus gekauft. Da ist kein Geld mehr für das 11te Rad über 

#höraufmichzuverführen


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2017)

Ach komm, die 750 gehen sich noch aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2017)

monstercross geschichte(n)

zeitfresser, aber lohnend.


----------



## michar (15. November 2017)

Die Verarbeitung passt aufjedenfall bei dem Ding..die Geo ist auch sehr ausbalanciert. War durch das Angebot bei Planet X aufjedenfall auch preislich echt top..in Pfund bezahlt hab ich jetzt mit Steuersatz und Expander keine 780 euro mit Versand! Der Laufradsatz kam günstig über den Bikemarkt...die TRP Spyre über Aliexpress für schlappe 60 euro mit Versand (war in 10 Tagen da!!!). Der Rest waren teile aus der Kiste...





talybont schrieb:


> Schleuse Mannheim?




korrekt..von heidelberg über ladenburg nach mannheim meine arbeitsrunde..



µ_d schrieb:


> Ist bei dir das Logo gestrahlt? Bei mir lagen einfach Sticker lose in der Box...




gestrahlt...keine aufkleber!


----------



## Bensemer (15. November 2017)

michar schrieb:


> korrekt..von heidelberg über ladenburg nach mannheim meine arbeitsrunde..


Da fahre ich auch öfters wenn ich ein 100er abspülen will. Das passiert mit dem neuen Ding "regelmäßiger"


----------



## talybont (16. November 2017)

michar schrieb:


> korrekt..von heidelberg über ladenburg nach mannheim meine arbeitsrunde..



Blick gen Ladenburg 





nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## madhias23 (16. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> monstercross geschichte(n)
> 
> zeitfresser, aber lohnend.


Hab ich interessiert gelesen!


----------



## iRider (16. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Haus gekauft. Da ist kein Geld mehr für das 11te Rad über
> 
> #höraufmichzuverführen



N+1 
Pickenflick ist echt saugut. Kann man auch gut zum 29-er jagen auf "flowigen Trails" nutzen. Bin aber froh dass meins Aufkleber hatte denn ohne Schrift sieht es cleaner aus.


----------



## µ_d (16. November 2017)

michar schrieb:


> gestrahlt...keine aufkleber!



Naja, wenigstens dezent. Dafür hattest du mehr Glück mit der Gabel und scheinst das Modell mit mehr Reifenfreiheit bekommen zu haben...


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2017)

Die würfeln...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (16. November 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung passt aufjedenfall bei dem Ding



Es gibt wohl auch n bissl Serienstreuung - ne längs gerissene Kettenstrebe hab ich zumindest auch schon gesehen.


----------



## michar (17. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl auch n bissl Serienstreuung - ne längs gerissene Kettenstrebe hab ich zumindest auch schon gesehen.




sind wir mal ehrlich...man findet zu jedem rahmen ein defekt  . Ich habe ansich keine Zweifel das es hält, mein Kommentar war auch eher auf saubere Schweissnaehte und geschnittene Gewinde bezogen...das einzig negative ist die postmount aufnahme der Gabel..die ist nicht ganz plan. Mit Kugelunterlegscheiben kein problem..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. November 2017)

cross-vegas-sven-nys-trek-boone-clee-interbike


----------



## shutupandride (24. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Semicampingcrosser


schickes Rad!
bin dennoch etwas irritiert ob der verbauten Schaltkomponenten.
Ein Shimano-Schaltwerk mit Campa 11fach Hebeln, funktioniert das?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. November 2017)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schickes Rad!
> bin dennoch etwas irritiert ob der verbauten Schaltkomponenten.
> Ein Shimano-Schaltwerk mit Campa 11fach Hebeln, funktioniert das?



Genauer genommen ist es ein 9fach MTB-Schaltwerk und 10fach Ergos. Das funktioniert mit einem Shiftmate (ich glaub #3) - aktuell noch nicht optimal, aber es gibt Abhilfe.

Ohne Shiftmate müsste man eine 8fach Shimano-Kassette verbauen.

Ansonsten geht Deine Vermutung auch ohne Shiftmate. Nämlich "alte" 11fach-Hebel bis 2014 mit 9fach MTB bzw. 9fach/10fach Road Schaltwerk auf 10fach Shimano Kassette. War mal bei CX Magazine beschrieben (kann sein, dass der Zug anders geklemmt werden musst).

Am Monstercrosser/DropBarMTB habe ich 10fach Ergos und ein SRAM 10fafh MTB-Schaltwerk mit Shiftmate #7 - das funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

Die Schönheit steckt auch in den Details.


----------



## xxxT (25. November 2017)

Bier trinken, und den , mädels beim sport zugucken, ist auch gut.
Läuft ja grade worldcup...


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

xxxT schrieb:


> Bier trinken, und den , mädels beim sport zugucken, ist such gut.
> Läuft ja grade worldcup...


Morgen Rheinzabern CX Rennen, aber nur Hobby lusche.


----------



## xxxT (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Morgen Rheinzabern CX Rennen, aber nur Hobby lusche.


Bissl weit, ansonsten , hobby oder nicht, gibt sicher nette bikes zu sehen


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

xxxT schrieb:


> Bissl weit, ansonsten , hobby oder nicht, gibt sicher nette bikes zu sehen


Zb das aktuelle all-city Macho man disc in grün mit enve Felgen... 
Und ein ganzes Rudel orange Ridley CX Waffen. Man hat gesehen, dass die vom MTB kommen aumen:
Kurs wieder sehr gut und bei den hobbyletten noch trocken. Die Elite im Regen & matschepampe.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2017)

aktueller Aufbau. Allerdings wegen des Wetters jetzt mit 2 x Super Swan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (7. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt mit dem passendem 38 T Race Face Kettenblatt und nem Brooks Cambium C15. Fährt sich aufjedenfall absolut top...


----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2017)

Leider hab ich bisher noch kein serotta gefunden was mir so zusagte das ich ich es mir gekauft hätte
.. mittlerweile allerdings .. wird es immer schwerer überhaupt noch eins zu finden ! 
DAS hier würde ich nehmen! .. ein TRAUM


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2017)

Vor ein paar Wochen in der Pfalz im Renneinsatz.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2017)

Du kannst schalten?


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Du kannst schalten?


Nicht so richtig.


----------



## arno¹ (15. Dezember 2017)

sieht man ja, runter hättste schon was drauflegen können. dann klappern die zähne auch nicht so ...



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2017)

arno¹ schrieb:


> sieht man ja, runter hättste schon was drauflegen können. dann klappern die zähne auch nicht so ...
> 
> 
> 
> gesendet vom telefon


Ja, Trainer.


----------



## Sansibar73 (17. Dezember 2017)

Schön inne Matsche, woll...


----------



## Bonpensiero (23. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Ascent!


----------



## Bonpensiero (23. Dezember 2017)

RAWLAND Ravn


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

dem ascent hätten sie ein klassisches steuerrohr verpassen können...


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt.

Passt vom Lenker gerade nicht, sollte aber eh mit Drop Bars gefahren werden. 
Das neue Piolet in Purple.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

Soll im April kommen. In USA schon vorbestellbar.
Das Rad wäre ein prima Monster.


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Dezember 2017)

Ja, der Rahmen hat eh schon Kaufreflexe ausgelöst. Und der Farbton zieht auch.

Einen hab ich noch. Das Wolfbeard von Matter Cycles:


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2017)

FUQRS Sylvester Cross


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2017)

Guten Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2018)

Nur durch Reifenwechsel die Radgattung geändert. Vom Crosser zum Gravler


----------



## Popeye34 (15. Januar 2018)




----------



## michar (16. Januar 2018)

Mein Germans im Singlespeed Aufbau. Geht gut voran und macht richtig Spaß...bei 8,7 Kilo Gewicht


----------



## RowdyBurns (16. Januar 2018)

Mein gerade neu aufgebauter Berner Crosser.


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2018)

Interessanter Netzfund :
http://www.kocmo.de/media/catalog/p...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/r/crossdisc-xl.png


----------



## Pio1 (17. Januar 2018)

RowdyBurns schrieb:


> Mein gerade neu aufgebauter Berner Crosser.
> 
> 
> Das Berner gefällt,fährt nicht jeder.
> ...


----------



## michar (12. Februar 2018)

Da war es noch sauber...


----------



## Bonpensiero (12. Februar 2018)

Da ich immer noch völlig Weg bin und das Rad gestern im falschen Fred untergebracht hab, hier noch einmal!

Anhang anzeigen 695672
Anhang anzeigen 695673

Mehr davon!


----------



## stahlinist (12. Februar 2018)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch völlig Weg bin und das Rad gestern im falschen Fred untergebracht hab, hier noch einmal!


Ist das etwa nicht ein Gravelociped? Oder fehlt mir da eine wichtige Information


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2018)

die kommentare bei radavist sind auch klasse.


----------



## ihadub (12. Februar 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Da war es noch sauber...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 696578



Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Und welche Sitzhöhe hast Du?


----------



## michar (12. Februar 2018)

ihadub schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Und welche Sitzhöhe hast Du?



Rahmengröße L , meine Maße sind 185cm bei 85cm Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen hat ein 56,5 cm langes Sitzrohr, das Oberrohr ist bei On One in der Tabelle Falsch..da steht 57cm horizontal gemessen...sind aber 57cm Oberrohrlänge Mitte Sitzrohr-Mitte Steuerrohr...Horizontal sind es eher 58,5cm. Passt mir ziemlich perfekt das Bike..


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L , meine Maße sind 185cm bei 85cm Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen hat ein 56,5 cm langes Sitzrohr, das Oberrohr ist bei On One in der Tabelle Falsch..da steht 57cm horizontal gemessen...sind aber 57cm Oberrohrlänge Mitte Sitzrohr-Mitte Steuerrohr...Horizontal sind es eher 58,5cm. Passt mir ziemlich perfekt das Bike..


Krass lang für die Rahmenhöhe.
Sieht bei Dir aber stimmig aus.


----------



## michar (12. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Krass lang für die Rahmenhöhe.
> Sieht bei Dir aber stimmig aus.



Ich fahr eigentlich immer Oberrohre zw. 570mm und 580mm. Hatte das halt mal nachgemessen weil es mir optisch schon relativ lang vorkam. Find die Geometrie ziemlich perfekt am Pickenflick..auch der flachere Lenkwinkel gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## hellmono (12. Februar 2018)

Das erste Firefly, das ich mal von vorne bis hinten so richtig kacke finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (12. Februar 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L , meine Maße sind 185cm bei 85cm Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen hat ein 56,5 cm langes Sitzrohr, das Oberrohr ist bei On One in der Tabelle Falsch..da steht 57cm horizontal gemessen...sind aber 57cm Oberrohrlänge Mitte Sitzrohr-Mitte Steuerrohr...Horizontal sind es eher 58,5cm. Passt mir ziemlich perfekt das Bike..



Danke, das bestätigt meine Skepsis zu den angegebenen Geodaten.



michar schrieb:


> Ich fahr eigentlich immer Oberrohre zw. 570mm und 580mm. Hatte das halt mal nachgemessen weil es mir optisch schon relativ lang vorkam. Find die Geometrie ziemlich perfekt am Pickenflick..auch der flachere Lenkwinkel gefällt mir sehr gut.



Nutzt Du es eher zum graveln oder CX lastig. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es vom Lenkverhalten nicht zu träge ist für CX Einsatz


----------



## Freefall79 (12. Februar 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Da war es noch sauber...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 696578



Nett, nett, aber sauber ist bei dieser Gattung voll unangebracht.


----------



## michar (13. Februar 2018)

ihadub schrieb:


> Danke, das bestätigt meine Skepsis zu den angegebenen Geodaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutzt Du es eher zum graveln oder CX lastig. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es vom Lenkverhalten nicht zu träge ist für CX Einsatz





Ich fahre damit keine CX rennen..ansonsten viel Gravel und auch mal längere Touren über Wald und Wiesen! Für reines CX auf Rundkursen halte ich die Geo auch für zu lang



Freefall79 schrieb:


> Nett, nett, aber sauber ist bei dieser Gattung voll unangebracht.




Keine Angst, war zu begin der Tour


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2018)

aktuell im Monstermodus


----------



## Bonpensiero (14. Februar 2018)

Mmmh, Himmel passend zum Lack. Schmeckt!


----------



## finale (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2018)

Neuer Crosser... und bewusst ohne Scheibenbremse!


----------



## xxxT (18. Februar 2018)

ich würde v-brakes bevorzugen. aber gut.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> ich würde v-brakes bevorzugen. aber gut.


Kriegst Du keine passenden STI für.


----------



## xxxT (18. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kriegst Du keine passenden STI für.


aso, das ist echt schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2018)

Wozu v brakes? Die Revox bremst komplett ausreichend!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2018)

Zurück ging's durch den Dreck.


----------



## xxxT (18. Februar 2018)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wozu v brakes? Die Revox bremst komplett ausreichend!


das ist das wichtigste, immer die kontrolle behalten.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2018)

Langsam passt auch die Lenkzentrale. Griffe & Band werden noch gerichtet.


----------



## Kastel67 (19. Februar 2018)

Eine Zeitspanne von 15 Jahren zusammengebaut. Im Detail etwas kniffelig.


----------



## stahlinist (20. Februar 2018)

Die schönen Details machen die kniffeligen deutlich wett


----------



## Specialk (22. Februar 2018)

@Kastel67 

Sehr schönes Rad! Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel?


----------



## Kastel67 (22. Februar 2018)

Specialk schrieb:


> @Kastel67
> 
> Sehr schönes Rad! Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel?


Was soll man sagen. Ich bin jetzt erst knapp etwas über 100 km mit dem Rad gefahren. Zumindest passt die Gabel optisch zum Rahmen, hat jede Menge, mit Linsenkopfschrauben verschlossene, Gewinde für Anbauteile etc. Die Bremsenaufnahme passt. Sonst kann man wenig dazu sagen, weil ich in der Kombi mit Lenker, Vorbau und LR keinen Vergleich zu einer anderen Gabel habe. Ist aber eine 12er Steckachse drinnen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Februar 2018)

Gestern die erste geplante Ausfahrt mit dem aktuellen Setup  gemacht. Neu sind ein 17Grad Vorbau, Gp4000 in 28mm, Sqlab Sattel. In Summe bringt der Bock jetzt 10.4kg auf die Waage, die Contis rollen mega schnell und sicher, der Hintern ist auch dankbar über den Sattel. Ein paar kleine Modifikationen sind noch in Planung.

Dieses Jahr soll dem touren mit Genuss gewidmet sein, keine Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (26. Februar 2018)

Ist das  ein gelabelter Intec Rahmen? Schönes Teil in der Farbe..


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Februar 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Ist das  ein gelabelter Intec Rahmen? Schönes Teil in der Farbe..


Jup, Intec F10 disc - hat das apfelgrün metallic von den Alu Kinderrennrädern bekommen, gibt es offiziell nicht in der F10 Farbpalette.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (26. Februar 2018)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Jup, Intec F10 disc - hat das apfelgrün metallic von den Alu Kinderrennrädern bekommen, gibt es offiziell nicht in der F10 Farbpalette.


Und inoffiziell muß man was dafür tun?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Februar 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Und inoffiziell muß man was dafür tun?


Über einen Händler eine Anfrage bei Intec machen, ob sie die Wunschfarbe pulvern.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2018)

Es gibt wohl nur wenige Oasen, wo man versteht, warum ein Fahrrad aus dem Versand eben doch nur irgendeines ist.
Es musste doch Herr Custom her. Iconx 2018 RAL Pastellblau mit Flakes im Klarlack.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2018)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 699344 Anhang anzeigen 699345 Anhang anzeigen 699346 Eine Zeitspanne von 15 Jahren zusammengebaut. Im Detail etwas kniffelig.


Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (1. März 2018)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl nur wenige Oasen, wo man versteht, warum ein Fahrrad aus dem Versand eben doch nur irgendeines ist.
> Es musste doch Herr Custom her. Iconx 2018 RAL Pastellblau mit Flakes im Klarlack.



Sehr schön, kannst du mal versuchen den lackeffekt zu fotografieren ? 

Mfg


----------



## Kastel67 (2. März 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> Danke im voraus!


Das ist ein 54er.


----------



## Kastel67 (2. März 2018)

Specialk schrieb:


> @Kastel67
> 
> Sehr schönes Rad! Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel?



Erste Eindrücke. Das ist keine bockharte Carbongabel, sondern eine Volltitangabel. Da ist ordentlich Flex drinnen, ohne das es schwammig oder indirekt wirkt. Ich bin damit letzten Sonntag etwas länger gefahren, incl. XC und Wurzelpassagen und fand die ganze Kombi wesentlich stressfreier als mein Alu-Crosser mit Carbongabel.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2018)

Das schwarze Band ist der Bremsenentlüftung zum Opfer gefallen. Kommt wohl noch ein Black Camo Lizard dran. Schaft in Experimentlänge.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, kannst du mal versuchen den lackeffekt zu fotografieren ?
> 
> Mfg


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2018)

Und so sieht das hinter dem Haus aus. Heul. Langweil. Nicht warten wil :-(


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. März 2018)

Das mit dem Lizard Skinz Band würde ich lassen.


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. März 2018)

Schnee geht auch:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. März 2018)

Die Farbkombination mag mir garnicht gefallen. Auch die Reflektoren sind für mich ein Stilbruch, sorry. Dein einzigstes Pferd im Stall?


----------



## Kastel67 (4. März 2018)

Das Schöne und das Biest. Was was ist kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen. Das Posion hat jetzt 25000 km auf der Uhr, mit dem zweiten Satz Laufräder, dem zweiten Steuersatz, der dritten Kassette und der > 15 Kette ... und läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoopi (4. März 2018)

Hallo, ich lese zwar schon einige Zeit hier mit, habe mich aber erst jetzt registriert.
Heute an der Elbe bei Hitzacker. Tierisch kalt aber trotzdem super zum Fahren.


----------



## stahlinist (4. März 2018)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Farbkombination mag mir garnicht gefallen. Auch die Reflektoren sind für mich ein Stilbruch, sorry. Dein einzigstes Pferd im Stall?


Jetzt staun' ich aber: Stilbruch
Zum einen ist das hier mittlerweile der Faden, welcher augenscheinlich lediglich Bügellenker und Reifenbreiten jenseits der 30 Millimeter verlangt (und natürlich geht auch Flatbar und 4Seasons in 28mm und ...)
Zum anderen weist die Lichtanlage am kritisierten Objekt auf mögliche Trainingstätigkeiten bei geringen Tageslichtstärken hin, womit eine gewisse Anpassung der Fahrrad-Konfiguration an das persönliche Sicherheitsempfinden und nicht zuletzt an die Mäkeligkeit der verkehrstechnischen Kontrollorgane geboten zu sein scheint.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. März 2018)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Jetzt staun' ich aber: Stilbruch
> Zum einen ist das hier mittlerweile der Faden, welcher augenscheinlich lediglich Bügellenker und Reifenbreiten jenseits der 30 Millimeter verlangt (und natürlich geht auch Flatbar und 4Seasons in 28mm und ...)
> Zum anderen weist die Lichtanlage am kritisierten Objekt auf mögliche Trainingstätigkeiten bei geringen Tageslichtstärken hin, womit eine gewisse Anpassung der Fahrrad-Konfiguration an das persönliche Sicherheitsempfinden und nicht zuletzt an die Mäkeligkeit der verkehrstechnischen Kontrollorgane geboten zu sein scheint.


Darum meine Frage nach der Anzahl der Pferde. Wenn es noch als Alltagsfahrrad genutzt wird, legitimieren sich die ganzen Sicherheitszubehörteile.


----------



## hellmono (5. März 2018)

Ihr diskutiert hier über die Reflektoren, aber noch niemand hat wegen der Pedale aufgeschrien?! 
Oder dem nicht ordentlich gewickelten Lenkerband?

Sieht mir halt nach einem StVZO-konformen 2-rad aus. Und da müssen leider hässliche Dinge verbaut werden.


----------



## gpzmandel (5. März 2018)

Hat was


----------



## Marksbo (5. März 2018)

Schönes Ding. 

Aber warum nicht gleich 29 x 2.25 wäre optisch auch viel besser.


----------



## seblubb (5. März 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Schönes Ding.
> 
> Aber warum nicht gleich 29 x 2.25 wäre optisch auch viel besser.


Vermutlich um bei 68mm BB Einbaubreite bleiben zu können?
EDIT: Wobei die Next dagegen spricht...


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Vermutlich um bei 68mm BB Einbaubreite bleiben zu können?
> EDIT: Wobei die Next dagegen spricht...


Die Karre wird halt auch länger & höher vorne mit 29er LRS. Das optisch harmonisch hinzubekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (6. März 2018)

27.5x2.25" hat ungefähr den selben Durchmesser wie 33-622 (695mm).
Mir gefällt's wenn auf die "ellenlangen" 29er Clownsschuhe verzichtet wird - würde das Rad wahrscheinlich auch zu lang/zu hoch machen.


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> 27.5x2.25" hat ungefähr den selben Durchmesser wie 33-622 (695mm).
> Mir gefällt's wenn auf die "ellenlangen" 29er Clownsschuhe verzichtet wird - würde das Rad wahrscheinlich auch zu lang/zu hoch machen.


So sehr wie mich das Zwischenformat anfangs abgetörnt hat, stelle ich zunehmend fest, dass es an einigen Rädern wirklich Sinn macht.


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2018)

pretty in pink


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2018)

welcher lenker ist das?


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2018)

cowchipper


----------



## Hobb (6. März 2018)

moin,
hab schon lange den Faden verlorenen um was es hier oder im Schotterfred geht. Ist mir auch Latte solange man mich crossen läßt wie ich möchte. Abei eines ist mal klar: hier und da gibt es immer wieder die g**lsten Räder zu sehen. 

Soooo. weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2246389]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bonpensiero (9. März 2018)

Mit Wachhund...



 

_Meine Damen und Herren, wir wollen nicht vergessen,
draußen im Lande, und damit möchte ich schließen,
hier und heute stellen sich die Fragen, und ich glaube, 
sie stimmen mit mir überein, wenn ich sage, letzten Endes,
wer wollte das bestreiten._
_
Ich danke Ihnen._


----------



## gpzmandel (9. März 2018)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Mit Wachhund...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 705935
> 
> ...


Deins ?


----------



## Hobb (9. März 2018)

Nee, Zitat von Loriot


----------



## Bonpensiero (9. März 2018)

Sowohl als auch! 

@gpzmandel: Nicht hier reingeschaut?


----------



## gpzmandel (11. März 2018)

Habe heute mal wieder Zeit gefunden eine Tour zu fahren. Hier ein paar Impressionen.
Sagt mal ist das hier in Ordnung Bilder unterwegs reinzustelllen? Ich habe hier keinen Thread gefunden.


 

 

 

 


Euch eine schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Kastel67 (11. März 2018)

Läuft.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (11. März 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Habe heute mal wieder Zeit gefunden eine Tour zu fahren. Hier ein paar Impressionen.
> Sagt mal ist das hier in Ordnung Bilder unterwegs reinzustelllen? Ich habe hier keinen Thread gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 706502 Anhang anzeigen 706504 Anhang anzeigen 706505 Anhang anzeigen 706506 Anhang anzeigen 706507
> Euch eine schönen Sonntag.



Rhein bei Büderrich ?


----------



## gpzmandel (11. März 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Rhein bei Büderrich ?


Fast richtig, nähe Rheinberg, Ossenberg.


----------



## matze110682 (13. März 2018)

Kona Major Jake Scandium Frame neu von 2008 aufgebaut mit Tiagra, TRP CX8.4, 4za Paython Gabel, Fulcrum Racing 5 CX LG
und WTB Volt Sattel+ WTB Cross Boss Reifen und Specialized Hover Flare Lenker. Zwar nicht high end aber definitiv eine Rarität. "Meine Werksangabe" (ohne Pedale und Flaschenhalter) 8,6 kg.
Auch mit Schutzblechen noch cool finde ich. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## straylight23 (17. März 2018)

Altes c14 cross comp in artgerechter Umgebung heute morgen...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (17. März 2018)

Octane One Kode! Wurde hier mal empfohlen .
Größe S


----------



## matze110682 (17. März 2018)

TRP CX8.4 V-Brake Mini gehen gut mit Sram und ab Shimano 4600, 5700 usw. Bremst definitiv besser, als mein Rennrad BR 5600 mit Swissstop belägen.


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Neuer Crosser... und bewusst ohne Scheibenbremse!





xxxT schrieb:


> ich würde v-brakes bevorzugen. aber gut.


----------



## arno¹ (17. März 2018)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Octane One Kode! Wurde hier mal empfohlen .
> Größe M


schönes rad!


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. März 2018)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage nach der Anzahl der Pferde. Wenn es noch als Alltagsfahrrad genutzt wird, legitimieren sich die ganzen Sicherheitszubehörteile.



Nun, Dunkelheit und der Wunsch, nicht übersehen und plattgefahren zu werden, sind mir ausreichend „Legitimation“ - unabhängig von Anzahl und Art eventuell noch vorhandener weiterer Räder.

Ob Alltag, Training oder Ausfahrt spielt auf der Straße keine Rolle, zumindest nicht für die Verkehrsteilnehmer, die mich übersehen mussten, weil ich geschmackskonform im Stealth-Modus unterwegs war.

Als Nebeneffekt bedurfte es so keines großen Aufwands, die StVO zu erfüllen, um kein unnötiges Gesabbel mit den Udels anzuzetteln.

Die Pedale ist eine ordinäre XT Trail mit SM-PD60 Klipsreflektor.

Apropos Klips: für die Galerie könnte man das Gerödel bei Bedarf abklipsen...


----------



## Bonpensiero (19. März 2018)

Wieder ein leckerschmecker Mercredi. Kommt nicht ganz an die Dackel ran, trotzdem top notch!


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. März 2018)




----------



## spinner69 (30. März 2018)

Sorry, der Turm ist zu groß ... da sieht man das Rad beinahe nicht


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2018)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


>


hoch oder runter?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hoch oder runter?


 Runter ! Rauf habe ich noch nie geschafft...


----------



## Rutilist (3. April 2018)




----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

..supi .. jetzt hab ich den CYCLO THREAD wieder gefunden 

ps. @Bonpensiero .. das SUPER SUPER SCHÖÖÖNE ..FRANCO GRIMES R1.. hatte ich im Rennrad-Thread schon gepostet
...aber danke dafür ... denn hier paßt es erst recht rein


----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

F.MOSER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (13. April 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> F.MOSER



das ist mal ne scharfe Kiste, sieht nicht so beknackt aus wie Monstercross-Conversion sonst so oft mit den Schwanenhälsen. Das würde ich glatt so nehmen!


----------



## spinner69 (15. April 2018)

Alles so schön bunt


----------



## seblubb (15. April 2018)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Alles so schön bunt


Wenn der Wald farblich passend zum Rad gesucht wird


----------



## spinner69 (15. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn der Wald farblich passend zum Rad gesucht wird



Erwischt


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2018)




----------



## Specialk (16. April 2018)

von der heutigen Tour.....


----------



## MrHammy (19. April 2018)




----------



## talybont (19. April 2018)

das sieht aus wie Wiesbaden Schläferskopf. Auch den Gravity Trail genommen?


----------



## MrHammy (19. April 2018)

Die 50 km/h Waldweg Abfahrt zum Chauseehaus hat gereicht


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2018)

moin,
sloping scheint wohl nicht so mein Ding zu werden.
Die Sattelstütze kann ich noch locker um 200 mm kürzen.

Aber Bilder von draußen und mit blauem Himmel find ich natürlich immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (19. April 2018)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> sloping scheint wohl nicht so mein Ding zu werden.
> Die Sattelstütze kann ich noch locker um 200 mm kürzen.
> 
> Aber Bilder von draußen und mit blauem Himmel find ich natürlich immer gut!



Ich finde Sloping nicht schön. 
Bringt das eigentlich irgendeinen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten außer der Flex durch die (Carbon-)Sattelstütze?


----------



## talybont (19. April 2018)

Bobbycarfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde Sloping nicht schön.
> Bringt das eigentlich irgendeinen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten außer der Flex durch die (Carbon-)Sattelstütze?


Komfort und Standover im Gelände - such Dir aus was wichtiger ist.


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

In Hartmannshain im schönen Vogelsberg. 
Ca. 80 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt.


----------



## xxxT (19. April 2018)

garnichtmal so schlecht ,das cube, hat zwar keine ösen, aber sonst...


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> garnichtmal so schlecht ,das cube, hat zwar keine ösen, aber sonst...



Danke, ich mochte bis dato vom optischen her auch keine Cube Bikes aber das hatte mir gefallen, passte in mein Budget, hatte die geforderte 105er Ausstattung und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen. Das Bike fährt sich prima und hat die richtige Balance zwischen Wendigkeit und Laufruhe. Getauscht habe ich die Reifen (jetzt Specialized Trigger) und den Sattel (jetzt WTB Volt Race). Ansonsten noch alles wie "ab Werk".


----------



## xxxT (19. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Danke, ich mochte bis dato vom optischen her auch keine Cube Bikes aber das hatte mir gefallen, passte in mein Budget, hatte die geforderte 105er Ausstattung und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen. Das Bike fährt sich prima und hat die richtige Balance zwischen Wendigkeit und Laufruhe. Getauscht habe ich die Reifen (jetzt Specialized Trigger) und den Sattel (jetzt WTB Volt Race). Ansonsten noch alles wie "ab Werk".


ja cube kam mir bisher immer irgendwie klobig vor ,aber das bike passt so. in schlankem schwarz würde es mir noch besser gefallen 
haste mal gewogen?


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> ja cube kam mir bisher immer irgendwie klobig vor ,aber das bike passt so. in schlankem schwarz würde es mir noch besser gefallen
> haste mal gewogen?



Bisher wurde das Rad noch nicht gewogen. Versuche es die Tage mal zu wiegen wenn ich dran denke^^
Ich versuche es zu vermeiden schwarze Bikes zu kaufen. Mut zur Farbe ist die Devise. Klappt leider nicht immer.


----------



## xxxT (19. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Bisher wurde das Rad noch nicht gewogen. Versuche es die Tage mal zu wiegen wenn ich dran denke^^
> Ich versuche es zu vermeiden schwarze Bikes zu kaufen. Mut zur Farbe ist die Devise. Klappt leider nicht immer.


na hauptsache rot ist bei


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> na hauptsache rot ist bei



Hauptsache mein Ferrari ist rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (19. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Hauptsache mein Ferrari ist rot.


ich habe keine matchbox


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> ich habe keine matchbox




Meiner ist von "Siku".


----------



## J.G. (23. April 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2018)

CX Rennen bei 26grad, mal was anderes.


----------



## RaulEndymion (23. April 2018)




----------



## soprano (24. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (24. April 2018)

Das neue Sitzbrett habe ich versucht mit 35er Gravelkings zu kompensieren. Muss ich damit jetzt in die Gravel-Galerie!?


----------



## spinner69 (25. April 2018)

Nix Gravel, das Crux ist hier genau richtig


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2018)




----------



## stuhli (1. Mai 2018)

Gilt das mit dem Lenker noch als Crosser?
Wie auch immer. Das neuste Pferd im Stall, wenn auch an Jahren das älteste. ALAN aus den 80ern, doddelweich und die Achse am Hinterrad ist gebrochen (Campagnolo), aber wegen des weichen Rahmens sehr komfortabel zu fahren.


----------



## xxxT (1. Mai 2018)

früher hätte ich so ein teil mit kusshand genommen, heute würde es mehr rumstehen..


----------



## svennox (2. Mai 2018)




----------



## stuhli (2. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> früher hätte ich so ein teil mit kusshand genommen, heute würde es mehr rumstehen..



Das ist Radl Nr. 8
Jedes Rad wird gefahren, da stehen die anderen dann auch mehr oder weniger mal rum.
Bei dem ALAN werde ich mich jetzt um eine Achse kümmern, die Muffen werden mit NevrDull bissl aufpoliert und die Mäntel sind an den Seitenwänden brüchig und demnächst ausgetauscht. Die Bremsen verlangsamen das Rad aber von wirklich 'bremsen' möchte ich nicht sprechen - evtl. helfen da neue Bremsgummi. Aber so richtig Cyclocross mach ich damit eh nicht.






Das Rad hat mehr ideellen Wert. Ein sehr guter Freund starb 2010 an Krebs, sein Vater vor 2 Jahren auch an Krebs. Jetzt will die Mutter die Radsachen loswerden. Das ALAN passt mir und ich wollte schon immer mal eins haben. Also hab ich das genommen. Jetzt will ich noch 2 Rennräder (Rossin Ghibli und Colnago C40, beide Rh. 56) für sie verkaufen und nochn paar Radteile.


----------



## xxxT (2. Mai 2018)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das ist Radl Nr. 8
> Jedes Rad wird gefahren, da stehen die anderen dann auch mehr oder weniger mal rum.
> Bei dem ALAN werde ich mich jetzt um eine Achse kümmern, die Muffen werden mit NevrDull bissl aufpoliert und die Mäntel sind an den Seitenwänden brüchig und demnächst ausgetauscht. Die Bremsen verlangsamen das Rad aber von wirklich 'bremsen' möchte ich nicht sprechen - evtl. helfen da neue Bremsgummi. Aber so richtig Cyclocross mach ich damit eh nicht.
> 
> ...


ja gut ist es wenn man seine sammelleidenschaft ausleben kann, ist ja auch ein nettes bike


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem stillen schauens mal ein Bild von meinem 
Merida Cyclocross 600


----------



## Chris650 (9. Mai 2018)

Canyon Inflite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (12. Mai 2018)

Ich war heute mit meinem Crosser auf dem Hohenrodskopf oben.


----------



## Pio1 (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,
seit 09/2017 im Einsatz.


----------



## Pio1 (12. Mai 2018)

So,und jetzt mal in Alu mit Cantis,fahre ich immer noch sehr gerne!


----------



## arno¹ (13. Mai 2018)

guck ma ein verwandter. den häßlichen zuggegenhalter habe ich aber wegflexen lassen. das rad ist jetzt zum gravel umgebaut.

"mit nem crosser kann man graveln aber mit nem graveller nicht crossen" 

das rad ist nicht schön und alt und verschrammt aber ich liebe es!


























gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Hobb (13. Mai 2018)

moin zusammen,
mir ist es egal ob cyclocrosser oder gravel.

Hauptsache querfeldein.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder mehr mit dem Crosser/Gravler unterwegs


----------



## J.G. (13. Mai 2018)




----------



## mete (15. Mai 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> guck ma ein verwandter. den häßlichen zuggegenhalter habe ich aber wegflexen lassen. das rad ist jetzt zum gravel umgebaut.
> 
> "mit nem crosser kann man graveln aber mit nem graveller nicht crossen"
> 
> das rad ist nicht schön und alt und verschrammt aber ich liebe es!



Hey, Poison mit ShockStop habe ich auch im Angebot, alerdings könnte meins mal wieder etwas Liebe vertragen, seit drei Jahren wechsle ich eigentlich nur noch die Verschleißteile und fette ab und zu den Antrieb :


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Mai 2018)

J.G. schrieb:


>


Ja doch, nur zu, mach mir nur die Nase lang mit dieser geilen Farbe.


----------



## whitewater (17. Mai 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ja doch, nur zu, mach mir nur die Nase lang mit dieser geilen Farbe.


Das ist doch "das" Miwi. Ich mein, da gabs auch einen Aufbaufred zu. Das willst Du gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (17. Mai 2018)

bobtailoner schrieb:


>



Wurde der Kollege schon in Rennen bewegt? Wenn ja, funktioniert das Teil gut? Wie ist die Bandbreite mit der 1-fach gegenüber einer 2-fach Gruppe?


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Mai 2018)

Nein, keine rennen. Lediglich Touren.
Ich komme mit der 1-Fach Geschichte super klar.
Bisher hat mir noch nichts gefehlt


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (17. Mai 2018)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Nein, keine rennen. Lediglich Touren.
> Ich komme mit der 1-Fach Geschichte super klar.
> Bisher hat mir noch nichts gefehlt



Klingt gut. Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem geilen Teil!


----------



## stahlinist (17. Mai 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> "mit nem crosser kann man graveln aber mit nem graveller nicht crossen"


signaturwürdiger Satz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (18. Mai 2018)

Mit meinem On One und dem Canyon meines Kollegen durch den Odenwald..


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. Mai 2018)

Morgens 6 Uhr in Frankfurt am Main auf dem Weg in die Arbeit...


----------



## stuhli (19. Mai 2018)

Montiert waren Schwalbe Scout in 37-622. Die kamen auf der 13er Felge mit ca. 33mm raus und es sah gut aus. Da eh neue Reifen nötig waren hab ich jetzt X-One Allround in 33-622 montiert. Siehe da....32mm gemessen...perfekt.
Erstaunlich wie wenig Luft man da fahren kann. vorne 3 hinten 3,5 bar.
Neue Bremsschuhe gabs auch und die gebrochene Hinterachse ist getauscht......Jetzt ein Träumsche zum grabble.


----------



## arno¹ (19. Mai 2018)

mach doch mal nen richtigen lenker dran

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## stuhli (20. Mai 2018)

Hätte ich sogar daheim liegen mit Lenkerendenschalthebel.
Mal sehn ob ich den montiere weil so wie es derzeit ist ists schmerzfrei auch auf langen Strecken und mit dem Rennlenker komm ich zu tief für mein Alter.


----------



## arno¹ (20. Mai 2018)

stuhli schrieb:


> auf langen Strecken und mit dem Rennlenker komm ich zu tief für mein Alter.



das stimmt, finde ich auch immer tief, außer bei steilabfahrt. ich habe jetzt am beach racer einen on one midget, das war eine erleuchtung. 

weil man nicht so tief in den unterlenker greifen muss, macht man es öfters und es ist alleine schon wegen der abwechslung ne erleichterung, und natürlich auch im wind und so.

gibt glaube ich auch rennlenker (kein mtb drop bar) mit hohem unterlenker


gesendet vom telefon


----------



## stuhli (20. Mai 2018)

Schnelle bin ich mit dem Ding eh nicht unterwegs....zu wackelich...da nehm ich eher das OnOne. Das ist praktisch für mich die moderene Version des Alan. Deutlich stabiler, 2.1 er Reifen drauf und mit gleichem Gewicht.


----------



## arno¹ (20. Mai 2018)

häng da mal so nen on one midget odee so rein, das wird dir gut tun!

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Hobb (20. Mai 2018)

moin,
für Radkomponenten gibt es höchstens Gewichts-, aber keine Altersbeschränkungen.

Der brave Ackergaul, zu Pfingsten mal mit neuen alten Hufen.


----------



## stuhli (20. Mai 2018)

Die Lenker bleiben so.....wobei ich mit einem verwegenen Gedanken spiele.
Wollte ja immer mal ein Titanrad (egal ob Renn oder MTB) haben und hab mir ein Punch Palooka hier im bikemarkt geholt. Ein wirklich supertolles Rad, das ich viel zu wenig nutze, weil eben reines Strassenrad. Vor kurzem hab ich das OnOne so umgebaut wie es jetzt ist. Dann kam aus emotionalen Gründen das Alan dazu.
Ideal wäre eigentlich alle drei Räder zu verkaufen und, weil es ja Titan sein soll, ein OnOne Pickenflick anzuschaffen. Damit fährt es sich gut auf der Strasse als Palookaersatz und im leichten Gelände, wo ich ja mit dem Scandal und Alan unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> das stimmt, finde ich auch immer tief, außer bei steilabfahrt. ich habe jetzt am beach racer einen on one midget, das war eine erleuchtung.
> 
> weil man nicht so tief in den unterlenker greifen muss, macht man es öfters und es ist alleine schon wegen der abwechslung ne erleichterung, und natürlich auch im wind und so.
> 
> ...


diese engen Bögen sind Mist, da im Unterlenker oft der Unterarm am Oberlenker anstösst. Vergleiche da gerne einen FSA Compact mit einem Ritchey EvoMax.
Das Problem sind einfach die für Ottonormalfahrer viel zu kurzen Steuerrohre. Deswegen verkauft Trek H1 i.d.R. auch nicht an Endverbraucher.

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (27. Mai 2018)

War gestern auch wieder mit meinem Crosser unterwegs.
Ist gar nicht so leicht in meiner Gegend ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen zubekommen,
es waren 47,5 km und 370 hm. Aber das Merida macht trotzdem extrem Spaß.


----------



## seblubb (28. Mai 2018)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> War gestern auch wieder mit meinem Crosser unterwegs.
> Ist gar nicht so leicht in meiner Gegend ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen zubekommen,
> es waren 47,5 km und 370 hm. Aber das Merida macht trotzdem extrem Spaß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 734501


Wo kommst du her? Ich habe es mal geschafft 400 hm auf 20 km zu fahren und war dafür nicht mal im Taunus


----------



## xxxT (28. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wo kommst du her? Ich habe es mal geschafft 400 hm auf 20 km zu fahren und war dafür nicht mal im Taunus


höhenmeter messe ich garnicht,macht hier auch wenig sinn, ich finde es gut das man mit dem crosser einfach mal abseits der strassen unterwegs sein kann, wo reine rennräder sicher keinen spass mehr machen. paar kleine technische trails sind auch machbar. das  geht mit dem merida und dem richtigen luftdruck sicherlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## seblubb (28. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> höhenmeter messe ich garnicht,macht hier auch wenig sinn, ich finde es gut das man mit dem crosser einfach mal abseits der strassen unterwegs sein kann, wo reine rennräder sicher keinen spass mehr machen. paar kleine technische trails sind auch machbar. das  geht mit dem merida und dem richtigen luftdruck sicherlich auch ganz gut.


Schon wieder du? 
idR ist es mir auch Wumpe aber ich wollte mal mit Absicht Höhenmeter sammeln und da war es ganz nett als "Leistungskontrolle"
Ansonsten richte ich meine Trittfrequenz nach dem "aufblitzen" des Logos auf der VR Nabe


----------



## xxxT (28. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Schon wieder du?
> idR ist es mir auch Wumpe aber ich wollte mal mit Absicht Höhenmeter sammeln und da war es ganz nett als "Leistungskontrolle"
> Ansonsten richte ich meine Trittfrequenz nach dem "aufblitzen" des Logos auf der VR Nabe


 trittfreqenz wird bei mir angepasst je nach momentanen befinden und dem untergrund.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (29. Mai 2018)

Ich bin aus dem süden Sachsen-Anhalts, klar könnte ich noch 50 km mit dem Auto nach Thüringen fahren aber dafür bin ich immer zu bequem. Ich finde es schon schön auch mal ein paar Anstiege zu bezwingen. Wenn ich wollte könnte ich auch 60 km mit unter 100hm schaffen (hatte ich auch schon).

MfG Max


----------



## Cyclingjudge (29. Mai 2018)

whitewater schrieb:


> Das ist doch "das" Miwi. Ich mein, da gabs auch einen Aufbaufred zu. Das willst Du gar nicht wissen.


Ich weiß.
Kenne den Aufbaufred.
Danach wollt ich mir die Farbe besorgen. Gab's aber leider nimmer, zumindest hier in Deutschelande. Da bin ich dann auf das RacingGrün von Skoda umgestiegen.


----------



## Schossin (1. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (15. Juni 2018)

einfach mal ne schöne "ChrisKingSwarm"Bike-Impression


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juni 2018)

Mein Lieblingsrad...


----------



## Specialk (18. Juni 2018)

@MarcoFibr 
Schönes Rad und durch die Felgenbremse wahrscheinlich extrem leicht, was macht genau dieses Rad (hattest ja schon eine umfangreiche Sammlung mit einigen Maßrahmen) zu deinem Liebingsrad?


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2018)

Schön leicht mit 7,7kg !
ISO Speed Hinterbau ist sehr komfortabel und die Laufruhe. Habe schon überlegt mal 30mm Rennrad/Gravelreifen zu montieren.


----------



## sechsmalpapa (1. Juli 2018)

Sorry, vertippt.
Löschen geht nicht.


----------



## sechsmalpapa (1. Juli 2018)

So, 2. Versuch..
Auch wenn es hier nicht optimal reinpasst, hätte ich gerne Eure Einschätzung zu den Bremsen. 
Habe dieses Radl entdeckt und würde da gerne einen Rennlenker anbauen, weil ich völlig auf die Rahmenform abfahre.
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/fahrrad-gt/897430208-217-3128


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Juli 2018)

..ach gegen solche Verkaufs-Annoncen habe ich nichts aus zu setzen ..
nur was immer schade ist ...IST ... das so eine Annonce nie lange genug für Jedermann einsehbar ist


----------



## sechsmalpapa (5. Juli 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> nur was immer schade ist ...IST ... das so eine Annonce nie lange genug für Jedermann einsehbar ist



That's life

Es war ein auf 28 Zoll umgebautes MTB von GT, mit einem recht kuriosen Bremsenumbau...


----------



## svennox (5. Juli 2018)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> That's life
> 
> Es war ein auf 28 Zoll umgebautes MTB von GT, mit einem recht kuriosen Bremsenumbau...


DANKE für die Antwort, ein Foto wäre trotzdem hilfreicher gewesen


----------



## sechsmalpapa (5. Juli 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ein Foto wäre trotzdem hilfreicher gewesen


Hätte ich auch hochgeladen, aber ich habe es nicht geschafft ein Foto von eBay Kleinanzeigen runterzuziehen....
Das Radl ist eh verkauft.
So long
Thomas


----------



## xxxT (6. Juli 2018)




----------



## michar (15. Juli 2018)

Mein Surly Bikepacking Gravel Bike im robusten aktuellen Aufbau. DT Hügi /Mavic A719 Laufradsatz mit Panaracer Gravel Kings SK 42mm, Shimano XTR 9 Fach mit Sora Hebeln, Thomson und Ritchey WCS Parts...ziemliches sorglos Paket. Aufjedenfall eines meiner Lieblingsbikes..hat mich auf einigen Reisen schon sorglos begleitet..


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly Bikepacking Gravel Bike im robusten aktuellen Aufbau. DT Hügi /Mavic A719 Laufradsatz mit Panaracer Gravel Kings SK 42mm, Shimano XTR 9 Fach mit Sora Hebeln, Thomson und Ritchey WCS Parts...ziemliches sorglos Paket. Aufjedenfall eines meiner Lieblingsbikes..hat mich auf einigen Reisen schon sorglos begleitet..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 752562


Na dann ab in die gravel Galerie...


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juli 2018)

Erster Ausflug, macht Spaß.


----------



## michar (17. Juli 2018)

Schönes Teil, ich bin mit meinem auch wirklich super Zufrieden. Aber die rote-elox Stütze ist in meinen Augen einfach zuviel...


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juli 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, ich bin mit meinem auch wirklich super Zufrieden. Aber die rote-elox Stütze ist in meinen Augen einfach zuviel...



Dabei habe ich mich ja schon zurückgehalten  hab noch rote  Kettenblattschrauben, aber die waren dann doch zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Juli 2018)

Pickenflick. Den Rahmen hatte ich auch mal gekauft. Leider für meine Größe nicht groß genug. Hab ich sehr bedauert. Und ich finde, die rote Stütze (welche ist das?) und er rote Vorbau (was ist das für einer?) passen gut. Ich hätte auch noch die roten Kettenblattschrauben verbaut.
XTR-Kurbel? Welche Blätter?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2018)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 753365
> Erster Ausflug, macht Spaß.


Welche Rahmengröße ist das?  Danke!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> die rote Stütze (welche ist das?) und er rote Vorbau (was ist das für einer?)


Sehen beide stark nach Tune (Starkes Stück und Geiles Teil) aus, wie auch die Sattelklemme.


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juli 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> ...Und ich finde, die rote Stütze (welche ist das?) und er rote Vorbau (was ist das für einer?) passen gut. Ich hätte auch noch die roten Kettenblattschrauben verbaut.
> XTR-Kurbel? Welche Blätter?


Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind von Tune. Die XTR 960 Kurbel ist m.M.n. die schönste die Shimano hergestellt hat. Leider hat die einen ziemlich einzigartigen Lochkreis und dadurch wenig Auswahl bei der Ersatzteilsuche. Auf der Kurbel am Pickenflick habe ich die 44 und 32 Zähne von Shimano dran. Besser gefallen mir allerdings die Blätter an meinem MTB (Specialités).


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juli 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?  Danke!


Rahmengröße ist L.


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juli 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehen beide stark nach Tune (Starkes Stück und Geiles Teil) aus, wie auch die Sattelklemme.


Stimmt, Schnellspanner sind auch aus dem Black Forest.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Juli 2018)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind von Tune. Die XTR 960 Kurbel ist m.M.n. die schönste die Shimano hergestellt hat. Leider hat die einen ziemlich einzigartigen Lochkreis und dadurch wenig Auswahl bei der Ersatzteilsuche. Auf der Kurbel am Pickenflick habe ich die 44 und 32 Zähne von Shimano dran. Besser gefallen mir allerdings die Blätter an meinem MTB (Specialités).


Danke.
Ich hab ne 985 mit 44/28


----------



## FRIZ (19. Juli 2018)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind von Tune. Die XTR 960 Kurbel ist m.M.n. die schönste die Shimano hergestellt hat. Leider hat die einen ziemlich einzigartigen Lochkreis und dadurch wenig Auswahl bei der Ersatzteilsuche. Auf der Kurbel am Pickenflick habe ich die 44 und 32 Zähne von Shimano dran. Besser gefallen mir allerdings die Blätter an meinem MTB (Specialités).



Es gibt Möglichkeit den XTR 960 Kurbel auf 104 lochkreis umzubauen.
104 lochkreis, 40/26, Pulverlackiert:
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2264/2264690-z4l5nnfcdoih-img_20180427_151721-original.jpg


----------



## xxxT (19. Juli 2018)

https://www.cxmagazine.com/review-f...l-affordable-cyclocross-gravel-adventure-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (19. Juli 2018)

FRIZ schrieb:


> Es gibt Möglichkeit den XTR 960 Kurbel auf 104 lochkreis umzubauen.
> 104 lochkreis, 40/26, Pulverlackiert:
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2264/2264690-z4l5nnfcdoih-img_20180427_151721-original.jpg


Mir ging es nicht um die Anzahl der Zähne (bei uns in der norddeutschen Tiefebene ist die höchste Erhebung 169 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel, und die nennt sich selbstbewusst Berg), mit 44/32 an der Kurbel komme ich hier super zurecht. Die mangelnde Auswahl bezog ich auf die wenigen, mir bekannten Hersteller, nicht auf die Größe der Kettenblätter. Aber das ist eine hübsche Bastelarbeit, gefällt mir.


----------



## Specialk (20. Juli 2018)

Was ein Tag, die Sonne ballert ab in Wald und die Trails gerockt.....


----------



## litevilli (9. August 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> https://www.cxmagazine.com/review-f...l-affordable-cyclocross-gravel-adventure-bike


eine schöne schlanke Carbongabel!


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. August 2018)

litevilli schrieb:


> eine schöne schlanke Carbongabel!



Nicht wahr?  Die ist schon echt geil. Könnte nur nen Tacken günstiger sein und in Deutschland leichter zu kaufen für meinen Geschmack


----------



## stahlinist (26. August 2018)

Istrien - mal nicht im Urlaub.
Für die freie Zeit den alten Queresel mitgenommen.
Weise Entscheidung.






Sämtliche Untergründe und Profile vorhanden.
Hier mal mit achterlichen Beaufort 3 über paradiesische Piste -
direkt in die Gewitterzelle voraus.






5 Stunden Super-Feen-Einhorn-Sahne-Ausfahrt.
Tropfnass und grinseglücklich.

Nur: nie wieder kleberloses Lenkerband


----------



## arno¹ (26. August 2018)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Istrien - mal nicht im Urlaub.
> [*]Für die freie Zeit den alten Queresel mitgenommen.
> [*]Weise Entscheidung.
> [*]Sämtliche Untergründe und Profile vorhanden.
> ...




sehr geile kurzstory und schöne bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. August 2018)

Don´t pollute, bike commute.


----------



## Ianus (1. September 2018)

Hat auch schon eine Decade auf dem Buckel....


----------



## arno¹ (1. September 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Hat auch schon eine Decade auf dem Buckel....



schönes rad, schon oft bewundert  2000km in 10 jahren ?


----------



## xxxT (1. September 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Hat auch schon eine Decade auf dem Buckel....


Zeitlos


----------



## Ianus (1. September 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> schönes rad, schon oft bewundert  2000km in 10 jahren ?


 
Zu optimistisch....   Keine Ahnung. Bei 18 Rädern, davon ca. 6 mehr oder weniger aktiv und mittlerweile ein ruhendes Hobby. Lass es 4000km sein... aber mehr waren es sicher nicht. Das Rad kann frisch geputzt als 'neuwertig' durchgehen. Bis auf die blöden weissen Campa-Hüdz. Bis heute keinen Weg gefunden, die wieder weiss zu bekommen.


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Bis auf die blöden weissen Campa-Hüdz. Bis heute keinen Weg gefunden, die wieder weiss zu bekommen.


Wunderwaffe hilft auch bei weißen Türgummis, Turnschuhen, Tapeten, etc.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. September 2018)




----------



## ottmar (7. September 2018)

Mein neuer Crosser: Planet X XLS in Größe 54.


----------



## Ianus (9. September 2018)

Ackergaul...


----------



## DerGulli (9. September 2018)

Crank it 




 

 

 

 

Gruß DerGulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (10. September 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ackergaul...


Wie jetzt?
Doch wieder aktiv?


----------



## uschibert (16. September 2018)

Habe heute mal mein boone geputzt und gleich mal Fotos gemacht. Die will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten...









Gruß!


----------



## c3pflo (17. September 2018)

uschibert schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein boone geputzt und gleich mal Fotos gemacht. Die will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## svennox (21. September 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Hat auch schon eine Decade auf dem Buckel....


..das MOOTS ist ein TRAUM, würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. September 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ..das MOOTS ist ein TRAUM, würde ich sofort nehmen


Bitte hinten anstellen.


----------



## Stefan090801 (26. September 2018)

So, jetzt standesgemäß mit einem 28er LRS. Und gleich noch‘n bisschen mehr rot...


----------



## michar (26. September 2018)

Die sattelstütze in schwarz und die leitungen ordentlich gekürzt...das wäre was Das Pickenflick ist wirklich top..meins hat jetzt schon einiges an KM runter..fahr es wirklich super gerne..


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (26. September 2018)

Die Grifos sehen ja deutlich besser aus als die Gravel Grinder. 



Entschuldigt die Flasche und die Satteltasche.


----------



## Nordpol (26. September 2018)

Satteltasche kann ich auch..., gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2018)

ready to rumble.


----------



## BSbiker (27. September 2018)

Da jetzt noch die schwarzen Cane Creek Bremshebel dran und es ist perfekt.


----------



## tomybike (29. September 2018)




----------



## JAY-L (1. Oktober 2018)

Familien zuwachs...
Am Freitag beim Händler geholt.


----------



## x-o (3. Oktober 2018)

Gestern Abend wurde aus dem Nox Crossfire 





ein Focus Mares CX. Rahmen und paar Teile getauscht, da der Nox echt zu lang war. Obwohl ich es optisch eigentlich schon ganz gut finde, hab ich das Gefühl da passt noch ne schwarze Carbongabel ran...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Oktober 2018)

Vorher wars zu lang, jetzt scheints zu tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-o (3. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Vorher wars zu lang, jetzt scheints zu tief



Wie zu tief? Wegen der Front? Steuerrohr ist beim Focus 5mm kürzer als beim Nox. Ich hab extra noch ein Headset mit flacher Kappe und den Syntace Flatforce Vorbau eingebaut. Jetzt passt es mir perfekt. Genau der richtige Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Geht super ums Eck.

Fahre meine XC Bikes auch alle mit extrem tiefen Lenker.

Edit: Fahre beim CX eh immer nur mit den Händen auf den Bremsgriffen. Unterlenker ist für mich im Gelände keine Option.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Oktober 2018)

x-o schrieb:


> Wie zu tief? Wegen der Front? Steuerrohr ist beim Focus 5mm kürzer als beim Nox. Ich hab extra noch ein Headset mit flacher Kappe und den Syntace Flatforce Vorbau eingebaut. Jetzt passt es mir perfekt. Genau der richtige Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Geht super ums Eck.
> 
> Fahre meine XC Bikes auch alle mit extrem tiefen Lenker.
> 
> Edit: Fahre beim CX eh immer nur mit den Händen auf den Bremsgriffen. Unterlenker ist für mich im Gelände keine Option.



Nuja, es scheint als ob Lenker zu Sattel Distanz doch sehr gewachsen ist


----------



## x-o (3. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Nuja, es scheint als ob Lenker zu Sattel Distanz doch sehr gewachsen ist



Sattel ist heute noch 1cm runter gegangen, aber ja das ist jetzt besser geworden. Durch den langen Rahmen und den hohen Lenker beim Nox hatte ich in den Kurven schlecht Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen. Jetzt ist der Lenker dichter dran und weiter unten. Der Oberkörper stützt sich von oben viel stärker auf dem Lenker ab. Der Druck aufs Vorderrad ist besser.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Oktober 2018)

Heute alles für die Crosssaison vorbereitet


----------



## spinner69 (7. Oktober 2018)

Kiefernwald, schmale unbefestigte Wege ... ich liebe es


----------



## Hobb (7. Oktober 2018)

moin,
kann ich so unterschreiben auch wenn ich Laubbäume nicht ausschließe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Oktober 2018)

Der Herbst ist da... und die Schlechtwetterreifen auch...


----------



## arno¹ (7. Oktober 2018)

x-o schrieb:


> Edit: Fahre beim CX eh immer nur mit den Händen auf den Bremsgriffen. Unterlenker ist für mich im Gelände keine Option.



unterlenker braucht man bei steilabfahrten ...


----------



## x-o (7. Oktober 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> unterlenker braucht man bei steilabfahrten ...



Ich fahre neben XC auch Downhill und das erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll. Oder wir meinen unterschiedliches steil...


----------



## arno¹ (7. Oktober 2018)

@x-o steilabfahrt im cyclocross meint z.b. 50% oder mehr und wurzeln oder tiefsand. ist schon sehr steil teilweise, diese steilabfahrten sind anders als im downhill aber sehr kurz.










bspw katerina nash sagt dazu "it’s typically easiest to descend in the drops on a 'cross bike. “I feel like I have better control of the bike,” says Nash. “You can actually get a little bit of rest, too,” she adds. “If you’re on the top of the hoods, you really have to hold on to the handlebars.” The drops offer more control and a more relaxed hand position for descending." https://www.bicycling.com/training/a20048348/cyclocross-skills-descend-with-confidence/

im unterlenker ergibt halt haupsächlich niedrigeren schwerpunkt, so würde ich das sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (8. Oktober 2018)

runter kommt man irgendwie immer, wenn ich das so sagen darf?


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Oktober 2018)

x-o schrieb:


> Ich fahre neben XC auch Downhill und das erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll. Oder wir meinen unterschiedliches steil...


Du hast im Unterlenker mehr Kontrolle als auf den Hoodz, auch über die Bremse. Von daher mach das schon Sinn. Und ja natürlich muss der Schwerpunkt (der Arsch) weiter nach hinten.


----------



## AngryApe (8. Oktober 2018)

Totgesagte leben länger !
Nach nem Riss im Sattelrohr ausgehend von dem Schlitz der Klemmung hier mal in repariert und neu lackiert (und mit Straßenreifen )
















(Die Blasen sind nur Steinschlagschutzfolie zwecks Lampenakkumontage)


----------



## Simpel. (8. Oktober 2018)

x-o schrieb:


> Ich fahre neben XC auch Downhill und das erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll. Oder wir meinen unterschiedliches steil...



Das kommt vor allem noch aus einer Zeit, als Canti Bremsen im Cyclocross gefahren wurden. Da hatte man im Unterlenker mehr Bremskraft. Heutzutage mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen hat man auch mit normalem Griff genug Bremskraft. Gibt viele, mich inklusive, die den Unterlenker praktisch nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## c3pflo (8. Oktober 2018)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Das kommt vor allem noch aus einer Zeit, als Canti Bremsen im Cyclocross gefahren wurden. Da hatte man im Unterlenker mehr Bremskraft. Heutzutage mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen hat man auch mit normalem Griff genug Bremskraft. Gibt viele, mich inklusive, die den Unterlenker praktisch nicht mehr brauchen.



"mit normalem Griff"


----------



## Simpel. (8. Oktober 2018)

Oberlenker, Bremsgriff, Hoods... bin mir nicht sicher wie mans auf Deutsch sagt.


----------



## 0plan (8. Oktober 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Du hast im Unterlenker mehr Kontrolle als auf den Hoodz, auch über die Bremse. Von daher mach das schon Sinn. Und ja natürlich muss der Schwerpunkt (der Arsch) weiter nach hinten.



Stimmt schon.
Ich bin am WE einen Trail recht waagemutig runtergerauscht und bei dem ungefederten Gerappel und der Geschwindigkeit ist's dann passiert - Loch übersehen und voll rein. Schon gut, dass ich nicht auf den Drops war. Trotz recht lockererer Handhaltung und Überraschungseffekt konnte ich das im Unterlenker eigentlich recht gut abfangen.
Das war der Übeltäter:


----------



## arno¹ (8. Oktober 2018)

das bremsen ist für mich gar nicht ausschlagebend. mit guter canti grht das auch von oben, zwar vierfinger, aber geht

du bist einfach mehr im rad, der schwerpunkt besser

auf den folgenden bildern geht es ja nicht um bremsen, im gegenteil

aber jeder ist anders, ich bin zum beispiel sehr groß


----------



## arno¹ (8. Oktober 2018)

bilder habe ich mir von kramon, hamvas und peter ausgeliehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (8. Oktober 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Du hast im Unterlenker mehr Kontrolle als auf den Hoodz, auch über die Bremse. Von daher mach das schon Sinn. Und ja natürlich muss der Schwerpunkt (der Arsch) weiter nach hinten.



In ruppigem Geläuf haut's einem schon mal den Lenker aus den Händen. Das passiert im Unterlenker nicht. Und richtig, der Schwerpunkt wandert mehr ins Zentrum.

T.


----------



## jankee (8. Oktober 2018)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Totgesagte leben länger !
> Nach nem Riss im Sattelrohr ausgehend von dem Schlitz der Klemmung hier mal in repariert und neu lackiert (und mit Straßenreifen )



was ne coole Farbe! Mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail umgesetzt (y)


----------



## 0plan (9. Oktober 2018)

softcake schrieb:


> In ruppigem Geläuf haut's einem schon mal den Lenker aus den Händen. Das passiert im Unterlenker nich


Das ist m.E. der wesentliche Punkt - den Lenker locker halten können, ohne die Gefahr den Griff zu verlieren. Und natürlich auch der lockerer Haltung mit 2 Fingern die Bremse feiner modulieren zu können.

Klar kann man sich das Cockpit so einstellen, dass man auf den Hoods die gleiche Haltung einnimmt wie zuvor in den Drops.
Dann verliert man halt die Unterlenkerhaltung als Alternative.


----------



## thxelf38 (10. Oktober 2018)

0plan schrieb:


> ...


Krasses Teil! 
Zu sowas ähnlichem hatte ich mein altes Kona Explosif mal umgebaut. Sollt ich wohl mal reaktivieren.
Du bringst mich da glatt auf eine Idee... Danke.


----------



## arno¹ (10. Oktober 2018)

0plan schrieb:


> Übeltäter:


ist ja mehr ein gravel oder irgendwas als ein cyclocrosser

also du musst das ganz strrreng in dem gravel thema posten ;-)


----------



## 0plan (10. Oktober 2018)

Tschlligung. Ich nenne das Monstercrosser.
Hier ein reinrassiger Crosser zur Kompensation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0plan (11. Oktober 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ist ja mehr ein gravel oder irgendwas als ein cyclocrosser


Bezeichnenderweise gibt's ein paar Strecken, auf denen beide Geräte halbwegs taugen. Jedes auf seine Weise. Für den Crosser ist das oft zu grob und ich muss seeehr defensiv fahren, was er auf Waldautobahnen aber wieder reinholt .
Degen versus Machete trifft's etwa.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (11. Oktober 2018)

Wer sein Radl so irgendwo anlehnt, hat sein Radl nie geliebt!
Das erste, das ich meinen Kids nach dem Radfahren lernen beigebracht habe, ist, NIEMALS sein Rad so irgendwo abzustellen.
IMMER mit dem Hinterrad an die Mauer/den Pfosten oder ähnlichem anlehnen!


0plan schrieb:


>



Aber davon abgesehen: Schöner Oldtimer.


----------



## 0plan (11. Oktober 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Wer sein Radl so irgendwo anlehnt, hat sein Radl nie geliebt!
> Das erste, das ich meinen Kids nach dem Radfahren lernen beigebracht habe, ist, NIEMALS sein Rad so irgendwo abzustellen.
> IMMER mit dem Hinterrad an die Mauer/den Pfosten oder ähnlichem anlehnen!



Man kann es auf dem Bild vermutlich nicht sehen:
- das Rad lehnt an der Kurbel, nicht am Oberrohr
- der schöne Schein trügt - das Rad hat heftige Kampfspuren

Und was man gar nicht sehen kann:
- die Geo ist so nervös, dass beim Anlehnen am Hinterrad gern die Gabel umklappt.

Mir ist aber hinterher aufgefallen (ist nicht bewusst passiert), dass das mit dem abgeschrammelten Pfahl genau am Oberrohr beim Angucken schon Schmerzen bereitet ;-)


----------



## Cyclingjudge (11. Oktober 2018)

0plan schrieb:


> - das Rad lehnt an der Kurbel, nicht am Oberrohr



Das dachte ich mir auch.  Aber auch da kann sich das Rad ungewollt in Bewegung setzen.
Der sicherste Stand ohne Ständer (am Fahrrad ) ist immer noch das Anlehnen mit dem Hinterrad an einem Gegenstand.



0plan schrieb:


> Und was man gar nicht sehen kann:
> - die Geo ist so nervös, dass beim Anlehnen am Hinterrad gern die Gabel umklappt.



Aber das kann ich mit dem Winkel des Anlehnens halbwegs kompensieren.



0plan schrieb:


> Mir ist aber hinterher aufgefallen (ist nicht bewusst passiert), dass das mit dem abgeschrammelten Pfahl genau am Oberrohr beim Angucken schon Schmerzen bereitet ;-)



so it is my dear.


----------



## 0plan (11. Oktober 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Aber das kann ich mit dem Winkel des Anlehnens halbwegs kompensieren


Das Rad stand da so genau nur für dieses Foto. "Mit der Klassiker zur Arbeit" oder so.
Da habe ich das Rad gern möglichst senkrecht mit den Rädern in Flucht und Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe. 
Zum Abstellen ist so eine Inszenierung kaum geeignet.


----------



## stuhli (11. Oktober 2018)

0plan schrieb:


> Bezeichnenderweise gibt's ein paar Strecken, auf denen beide Geräte halbwegs taugen. Jedes auf seine Weise. Für den Crosser ist das oft zu grob und ich muss seeehr defensiv fahren, was er auf Waldautobahnen aber wieder reinholt .
> Degen versus Machete trifft's etwa.







....also....Uffbasse


----------



## JAY-L (12. Oktober 2018)

Nach dem heute so ein Traumwetter war gibts ein paar Bilder von meinem Würfel:


----------



## Cyclingjudge (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Popeye34 (15. Oktober 2018)




----------



## spinner69 (15. Oktober 2018)

Crux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MaxScholz1985 (21. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Scotti Jot (21. Oktober 2018)

Gestern gekauft, von einem sehr netten User hier aus dem Forum.
Hab leider noch keine ordentliche Ausrüstung - konnte mir bei dem Wetter aber eine kleine Runde nicht entgehen lassen.
Ist ein Scott Addict CX20. Fährt richtig gut.


----------



## derCyberbiker (22. Oktober 2018)

Nana...und wo hast du deinen Helm? Ich habe dir das Rad nicht verkauft damit du unvernünftige Sachen machst .


----------



## Scotti Jot (22. Oktober 2018)

tatsächlich habe ich einen getragen, aber extra für das Foto abgenommen. 
Blaue Jacke, dunkelroter Helm, grau und neon-oranges Bike - das war mir zu viel!


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2018)

Letzte Sommerausfahrten




Herbschtcrosser-002 by Michael, auf Flickr




Herbschtcrosser-011 by Michael, auf Flickr




Cyclocrosser by Michael, auf Flickr




Herbschtcrosser-012 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Letzte Sommerausfahrten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel? Dass „Granfondo“ draufsteht, kann ich lesen...


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Oktober 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel? Dass „Granfondo“ draufsteht, kann ich lesen...



Ich bin mal so frei:
Stronglight Granfondo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (25. Oktober 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute alles für die Crosssaison vorbereitet
> Anhang anzeigen 779977



..gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Stefan090801 (31. Oktober 2018)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Kastel67 (2. November 2018)

Im Rhein bei den frischen Paradeisern geparkt.


----------



## herrundmeister (12. November 2018)

Mal wieder Fahrer und Rad, Schlammpackung inklusive


----------



## arno¹ (12. November 2018)

ey dein farratt ist dreckich


----------



## xxxT (12. November 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ey dein farratt ist dreckich


woher weisst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (12. November 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> woher weisst du das?


man kann ein paar schlammspritzer am calimero helm entdecken, das istn untrügliches zeichen dass das rad dreckig sein muss


----------



## Bonpensiero (13. November 2018)

Mal anders: J Mascis auf 2015er Salsa Warbird. Gut wie immer!


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2018)

das war auch schon mal spannender...


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (16. November 2018)

Herbst eben


----------



## arno¹ (16. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das war auch schon mal spannender...


nee da musste ich schon immer einschlafen, jetzt ists allerdings noch öder


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2018)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Im Rhein bei den frischen Paradeisern geparkt.


ist das ein TL1T M rahmen?



arno¹ schrieb:


> nee da musste ich schon immer einschlafen, jetzt ists allerdings noch öder


habe nicht einen dinosaur jr tonträger, meine aber da war mehr rock...

netzfund


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2018)

zu trocken für cx, aber ich bin der letzte, der sich darüber beschwert.


----------



## Kastel67 (18. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist das ein TL1T M rahmen?



Das ist ein Vpace TCX.


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2018)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Vpace TCX.


ach da passt die titan gabel auch... danke.

sehr schönes rad.


----------



## J.G. (18. November 2018)

Auf Campagnolo H11 umgebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (18. November 2018)

Immer noch top!


----------



## Cyclingjudge (19. November 2018)

J.G. schrieb:


> Auf Campagnolo H11 umgebaut:


Irgendwann kill ich dich. 
Mußt du einem dieses geile Teil immer wieder vor den Latz knallen.

Spaß beiseite: Immer noch eines der schönsten Räder hier. Und vielleicht laß ich mein Salsa doch noch umlackieren, äh pulvern, nachdem ich ja hier in der Nähe einen Lackierer gefunden habe, der diese geile Farbe hat.

BTW: Sehe ich das richtig, daß die Klingel in Rahmenfarbe leuchtet?


----------



## J.G. (19. November 2018)

Klingel ist nur grün eloxiert.
Mach mal mit deinen Rahmen mit der Farbe, bin gespannt wie es ausschaut


----------



## Cyclingjudge (19. November 2018)

J.G. schrieb:


> Klingel ist nur grün eloxiert.



Okay. Sah anders aus. Wäre aber auch ne Option


J.G. schrieb:


> Mach mal mit deinen Rahmen mit der Farbe, bin gespannt wie es ausschaut



Dazu bräuchte ich entweder ne neue Stahl- oder ne neue Carbongabel, weil die vorhandene Carbongabel dann einen anderen Grünton hätte, was bestimmt kagge ausschauen würde.

Und ich muß dir ganz ehrlich sagen, an deinem Radl kann ich mich nicht satt sehen. Diese Kombi aus diesem Grün mit schwarz ist absolut genial.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. November 2018)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin: Kennt jemand eine schicke schlanke Stahlgabel für Discaufnahme, ähnlich der von J.G.'s Radl?
Gefunden habsch bislang die hier.


----------



## seblubb (20. November 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon dabei bin: Kennt jemand eine schicke schlanke Stahlgabel für Discaufnahme, ähnlich der von J.G.'s Radl?
> Gefunden habsch bislang die hier.


Cotic Escapade






Würde mich sogar von ihr trennen 

Edit: Segmentierung übersehen


----------



## herrundmeister (20. November 2018)

Kona Project 2 700c, hab leider nur die Canti Version im Keller


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon dabei bin: Kennt jemand eine schicke schlanke Stahlgabel für Discaufnahme, ähnlich der von J.G.'s Radl?
> Gefunden habsch bislang die hier.


segmentiert und gerade ist schwierig. custom geht auch gleich richtig ins geld.
eine aus ti hatte ich neulich gesehen


----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. November 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Kona Project 2 700c, hab leider nur die Canti Version im Keller


Einbauhöhe 440mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. November 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Cotic Escapade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin da durchaus offen. Schick muß sie sein. Und aus Stahl. Haste mal ein Bild?



a.nienie schrieb:


> eine aus ti hatte ich neulich gesehen



Zu teuer.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe 440mm


die gibt es in allen möglichen varianten.


----------



## TenBingham (20. November 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe 440mm



welche EBH brauchst Du denn?
Beim britischen Planeten gibt's auch eine 440er. Sackschwer, aber mit 60 GBP preiswert: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCR26DO/on-one-cromo-26er-mtb-fork-disc-only


----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. November 2018)

EBH wäre 395. 
Und "sackschwer" muß auch nicht zwingend sein.
Wobei bei Stahl die Kilogrenze schwer zu unterschreiten sein dürfte.


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. November 2018)




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zu trocken für cx, aber ich bin der letzte, der sich darüber beschwert.
> Anhang anzeigen 796198


Das ist Dir doch eigentlich zu groß mit dem geringen Sattelstützenauszug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (24. November 2018)

Ganz schön edles Teil das Mason !


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Das ist Dir doch eigentlich zu groß mit dem geringen Sattelstützenauszug


das täuscht doch nur wegen der aero sattelstütze. 54er oberrohr ist fast etwas kurz.
gerade ritchey wcs megabite 38x700c aufgezogen. dann ab richtung monnem zum cx rennen.
#läuft
#daslebeninvollenzuegengeniessen


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (24. November 2018)

Wieder mein Mares. Heute im Regen


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. November 2018)

J.G. schrieb:


>


Auf der Suche nach einer passenden Stahlgabel für mein geplantes Projekt "Dormant Apple Green" an meinem Salsa, bin ich zumindest schon mal fündig geworden:











Nun steht dem Pulvern des Rahmens eigentlich nix mehr im Weg. Außer meiner Faulheit zum Abbauen aller Teile.

Hat vielleicht irgendwer Erfahrungswerte mit der Soma Straight Blade Cross Disc bzw. der AllCity MachManDisc, u. a. bzgl. Gewicht?


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. November 2018)

Die Farbe


----------



## Thomas Sommer (28. November 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht irgendwer Erfahrungswerte mit ...der AllCity MachManDisc, u. a. bzgl. Gewicht?



Ich hab die Gabel mit Cantisockeln - wegen der Optik. Gewicht war nicht so doll, wenn ich mich recht
erinnere ~1,1kg.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (28. November 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Die Farbe


Jep.
Jedesmal, wenn ich J.G's Rad sehe, geht mir das Herz auf. Gott sei Dank hab ich jetzt nen Laden in der Nähe, die eben diese Farbe pulvern können. Und das wird vermutlich noch dieses Jahr in Angriff genommen. 
Dank seblubb's Tip mit der Gabel kommt da jetzt endlich Bewegung rein. Die gab es bei CNC für knappe 90 Euronen in eben dieser Farbe. Danke nochmal für diesen Hinweis. Sobald die Kiste dann fertig ist, gibt es Bilder.


----------



## N.F.R (29. November 2018)

Winterliche Tour in Belgien zur Einweihung des 28g leichten King Cage.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2018)

endlich crosswetter


 
camohose zu dem zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr am mann, sonst wäre der hintern dreckiger...

Bilder vom Rennen auf der Seite vom RSV "Frohsinn" Herxheim
https://www.facebook.com/pg/RsvHerxheim/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1868473666535767
...
ok, die gravelking sk waren nicht umbedingt vorteilhaft, aber hatte nur rapid rob als alternative dabei...


----------



## radheinz (8. Dezember 2018)

Endlich rollt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (8. Dezember 2018)

Hammer !


----------



## xxxT (8. Dezember 2018)

speziell!


----------



## radheinz (9. Dezember 2018)

Klassischer als der Titanhobel... Seit Jahren mein treuer Begleiter.


----------



## arno¹ (9. Dezember 2018)

schon als ich das rot auf dem kleinen bild auf dem telefon sah, dachte ich swiss cross

hab spaß! aber dein nachfolger ist ebenbürtig.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2018)

radheinz schrieb:


> Klassischer als der Titanhobel... Seit Jahren mein treuer Begleiter.
> Anhang anzeigen 803513


Hier macht das Steuerrohr auch mal Sinn. Bei den Mtbs wirkt das leider immer etwas deplatziert. Schönes Teil.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Dezember 2018)

neue schuhe


----------



## run4ever (12. Dezember 2018)

Nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit endlich eingetroffen


----------



## georgauf (16. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem meim geliebtes Crux vor einigen Wochen gestohlen wurde, musste schnell Ersatz her.
Weil ich in der Trauerphase (die sicher noch länger anhalten wird) nix aufbauen wollte/konnte, hab ich mich im Abverkauf nach was passendem umgesehen. Das Tcx hat eine sehr, sehr ähnliche Geo und war günstig. Leichter ist es auch. Halt nix fürs Herzblut, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Heute gabs mal eine Schaltungstest und Einbremsminirunde durch den Schnee in Wien. Lustig is es, ob ich mit der Übersetzung glücklich werde (vorher 2x11) weiß ich noch nicht, der Vorbau ist auf jeden Fall viel zu lang (wusste ich schon vorher, bin ausgeprägter Langbeiner)


----------



## arno¹ (16. Dezember 2018)

na und, auch ein nutzrad kann im auge des besitzers irgendwie schön sein

bei den drei letzten gefällt mir besonders das raleigh mit seinem flachen und wahrscheinlich etwas flexenden monostay-hinterbau und insbesondere dem nützlich flachen oberrohr. ein geiler renncrosser wie er im buche steht - man muss also nicht zu solchen design-extravaganzen greifen wie bei canyon (das inflite mit dem "wegwerfgriff")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (16. Dezember 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> na und, auch ein nutzrad kann im auge des besitzers irgendwie schön sein
> 
> bei den drei letzten gefällt mir besonders das raleigh mit seinem flachen und wahrscheinlich etwas flexenden monostay-hinterbau und insbesondere dem nützlich flachen oberrohr. ein geiler renncrosser wie er im buche steht - man muss also nicht zu solchen design-extravaganzen greifen wie bei canyon (das inflite mit dem "wegwerfgriff")




Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu! Das von dir angesprochene Oberrohr wundert mich zB beim Giant. Das Rad gibts seit Jahren und das Oberrohr ist beim Sattelrohr so schmal und dünn, das tut schon weh beim 2 Sekunden auf die Schulter legen.
Alles in allem aber ein echt cooles Rad, die Sattelklemmkonstruktion find ich super, dass es mit einer Kettenführung geliefert wird auch. Und das Gewicht bei dem Kaufpreis und einem Alurahmen kann sich auch absolut sehen lassen! Aber natürlich ist es schwer, in die Fußstapfen eines über fast 3 Jahre lieb gewonnen Rades zu treten. Wir werden aber gute Freunde, das ist fix.


----------



## arno¹ (16. Dezember 2018)

das glaube ich dir gerne, die giant sind technisch einfach gut, bspw freilauf ermöglicht auch, daraus ein gravel zu machen. ösen für packing usw.

ich selber habe mich immer an den erhältlichen farben gestoßen, aber für ein nutzrad ist es doch auch wurst


----------



## TouringRalf (17. Dezember 2018)

Seit knapp 3 Wochen meins. Macht schon viel Spaß, nur der Rücken zwickt noch eine bißchen.....


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Dezember 2018)

Schönes Rad, sehr schöne Farbe.
Aber dem Spacerturm nach sowie dem nach oben zeigenden Vorbau zu urteilen, hätte es eine Nummer größer wohl besser getan?
Oder wird der Rahmen dann zu lang?


----------



## TouringRalf (17. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank! Ich bin 1,78m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm, von daher habe ich, wie Du vermutet hast, lieber einen kürzeren Rahmen. Auf dem Bild sieht es wegen der Perspektive vieleicht schlimmer aus als in Natura.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2018)

Als Hobbyfahrer sammelt man keine Deutschland Cup Punkte, man startet zu nachtschlafender Zeit (0945).
Die Anreise am SA nach Offenburg war eher knapp kalkuliert... Startnummern abholen, noch mal kurz auf die Keramik und direkt in die Startaufstellung. Das Rennen fand auf der XC/MTB Strecke des RSG Offenburg-Fessenbach statt und war entsprechend wellig... 
@herrundmeister war nach eigenen Angaben nach der dritten Runde warm gefahren, ich hatte nach der zweiten den Anschluß verloren und bin es dann irgendwie fertig gefahren. Tolle Strecke, miese Beine und brennende Lunge.
Erstmal ein Radler


 

Danach noch den U15 und U19 zugeguckt. Niveau sehr hoch. Die Jungs am Hang des Verderbens haben mächtig Krach gemacht. Klocke & Motorsäge 

Das Wetter war mittlerweile schön sonnig und so 6 grad, also noch rüber nach Kehl-Auenheim die Strecke checke.


 
Das Radsport-Team Lutz e.V. hat den Lärmschutzwall in eine tollen Berg- & Talbahn verwandelt.

Genug radgefahren, ab zum Inder!

Sonntag Morgen: Schnee. Mit Start um 0945 war noch alles schön griffig, verwandelte sich aber im Laufe des Tages in eine Schlammrinne.


 


 
Hier während der U15. Noch weit entfernt von Louiseville, aber es war ja gerade erst 11...
Zum Glück waren wir da schon länge durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (17. Dezember 2018)

schöner bericht, soll ich den mal ins cx portal hängen.

die gabel vom @herrundmeister gefällt mir immer noch ... nur leider gibts die schon lange nicht mehr, oder?

alternativen?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> schöner bericht, soll ich den mal ins cx portal hängen.
> 
> die gabel vom @herrundmeister gefällt mir immer noch ... nur leider gibts die schon lange nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> alternativen?


ja kannst Du gerne machen, auch wenn mein gestammel wenig mit bericht zu tun hat.

bei aktuellem carbonara bin ich nicht so drin... suchst Du mit schnellspanner?
columbus mud disc?
die ritchey sind auch nicht verkehrt, aber die haben soweit ich weiss einen integrierten konus, da passt dann nicht jeder steueratz dazu.

steckachse:
mir gefällt die 3t luteus II gut, aber ganz schon kostenintensiv.


----------



## arno¹ (17. Dezember 2018)

murmel murmel die columbus würde ich sofort kaufen aber ich brauche noch ne schöne gerade ersatzgabel für die alte canti coladose


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Dezember 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> murmel murmel die columbus würde ich sofort kaufen aber ich brauche noch ne schöne gerade ersatzgabel für die alte canti coladose


https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/wcs-carbon-cross-canty-fork


----------



## arno¹ (18. Dezember 2018)

nobles teil, aber lohnt an dem rad nicht.


----------



## arno¹ (18. Dezember 2018)

nein, heute entschieden, der graue muss gehen :-( und alle teile kommen wieder an den schwarzen.

der hat schon viel zulange als restekiste gedient. den reite ich mir auch so schön weich wie den grauen und die leichte und flexende gunsha gabel darin habe ich ja meinereinerseits aufwändig thermografie-überprüfen lassen ;-)

so:


----------



## herrundmeister (19. Dezember 2018)

arno¹ schrieb:


> nein, heute entschieden, der graue muss gehen :-(


Der Trend geht zum Drittcrosser


----------



## arno¹ (19. Dezember 2018)

dieser platz ist ja schon besetzt


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Drittcrosser



Was? Werde mich jetzt aber nur aufgrund dieser Aussage von keinem meiner Crosser trennen um diesem Trend zu folgen!

tztztz..


----------



## spinner69 (21. Dezember 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Drittcrosser



Hab ja schon mehr Crux'e zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (23. Dezember 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2018)

bei dem wetter trifft man fast nur hundebesitzer...


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei dem wetter trifft man fast nur hundebesitzer...
> Anhang anzeigen 807432


heute morgen ging es: Wetter war gut. Dafür vier Wildschweine im Schweinsgalopp auf der Abfahrt zur Strasse Budenheim/Abzweig Finthen - gut das ich nicht so schnell war wie sonst üblich. Die hätten mich von rechts glatt weggeballert.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> heute morgen ging es: Wetter war gut. Dafür vier Wildschweine im Schweinsgalopp auf der Abfahrt zur Strasse Budenheim/Abzweig Finthen - gut das ich nicht so schnell war wie sonst üblich. Die hätten mich von rechts glatt weggeballert.


ja, die viecher sind recht eigensinnig.

als nichtfamilienvater kann ich ausschlafen, das wird vom wettergott nicht immer belohnt. soalnge der pace stimmt wird mir zumindest nicht kalt. anhalten ist aber von nachteil.
an Dich mußte ich bei der strand-/sandpassage denken, aber nicht wegen des lenkerbandes ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2018)

oldschool


----------



## 0plan (24. Dezember 2018)

Da halbe Paul Program auf einem Bild.
MZB Sockel finde ich super.


----------



## xxxT (24. Dezember 2018)

hmm, ich will auch sonen stylischen "retro crosser"


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (24. Dezember 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> hmm, ich will auch sonen stylischen "retro crosser"


Man braucht alle Arten von Crossern. Einen Race Crosser, einen Alltagscrosser, einen Retro Crosser, einen Crosser für die Wechselzone, ...


----------



## arno¹ (25. Dezember 2018)

zwei für rennen, und einen für härteres gelände im training, das geht heutzutage am besten mit dem gravel rad.

minimal einen echten crosser und ein trainingsrad. ich nehme dafür den beachracer, auch im wald und vor allem nachts

retro braucht man wirklich nicht und das sagen die leute, die das damals fahren mussten. kann trotzdem lustig sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2018)

retrocrosser: @elmar schrauth sagt ja immer: Ihr mußtet das zeug früher nicht fahren... *lol*

noch was von gestern...



Bobbycarfahrer schrieb:


> Man braucht alle Arten von Crossern. Einen Race Crosser, einen Alltagscrosser, einen Retro Crosser, einen Crosser für die Wechselzone, ...



in der aufzählung fehlt: sscx (singlespeed), fgcx (fixedgear)/tracklocross, wobei das ding meine _fürjedentagfahrgelgenheit_ ist...


----------



## xxxT (25. Dezember 2018)

bezüglich retrocrosser, dachte ich einfach an nen 28er stahlrahmen mit canti/v-brake aufnahme, um die 35 mm reifen und drop bar,  so für alltäglich und spass und so..
also eigentlich das selbe rad, wie jetzt nur in stahl und ohne scheibenbremsen..


----------



## sebastiano (25. Dezember 2018)

Bin letztes Jahr das Hobbyrennen auf dem Weltcup-Kurs in Zeven mit meinen alten Empella Stahlrahmen mit XT Cantis der Uraltgeneration gefahren. Was soll ich sagen, ich wüsste nicht wo/wie ich mit meinem Disc-CX auch nur eine Sekunde hätte schneller sein sollen, auch bergab. Und der Kurs war das matschigste was ich jemals gefahren bin, also hätte ich theoretisch (marketingtechnisch) mit ohne disc .... gar nicht fahren können 
Der Kurs war jetzt allerdings auch nicht wirklich bergig, bei der Matsch-WM im bergigen Valkenburg dieses Frühjahr hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen. Fragt mal Lizzie Brandau (oder vielleicht besser nicht)


----------



## xxxT (25. Dezember 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr das Hobbyrennen auf dem Weltcup-Kurs in Zeven mit meinen alten Empella Stahlrahmen mit XT Cantis der Uraltgeneration gefahren. Was soll ich sagen, ich wüsste nicht wo/wie ich mit meinem Disc-CX auch nur eine Sekunde hätte schneller sein sollen, auch bergab. Und der Kurs war das matschigste was ich jemals gefahren bin, also hätte ich theoretisch (marketingtechnisch) mit ohne disc .... gar nicht fahren können
> Der Kurs war jetzt allerdings auch nicht wirklich bergig, bei der Matsch-WM im bergigen Valkenburg dieses Frühjahr hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen. Fragt mal Lizzie Brandau (oder vielleicht besser nicht)


ja, es sollen ja keine rennen gefahren werden, es muss allerdings bei mir als alleskönner fungieren,soll heissen ,es muss sich eben auch abseits der strasse wohlfühlen, ist aber bisher eher so ein gedankenprojekt


----------



## seblubb (25. Dezember 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> bezüglich retrocrosser, dachte ich einfach an nen 28er stahlrahmen mit canti/v-brake aufnahme, um die 35 mm reifen und drop bar,  so für alltäglich und spass und so..
> also eigentlich das selbe rad, wie jetzt nur in stahl und ohne scheibenbremsen..


Gern geschehen


----------



## sebastiano (25. Dezember 2018)

Also die einzigen Situationen wo ich mit dem ollen Canticrosser leicht Schiss hatte waren grade auf der Straße. Wenns richtig nass ist, im strömenden Regen greifen die ansonsten guten Cantis nahe Null. Im Trockenen sind die bissiger als meine (mechanischen) Discs die lachsfarbenen Koolstop Beläge sind top und auch im Matsch hab ich keinerlei Probleme, vielleicht weil der Dreck die Reibung auf den nassen Felgen wieder erhöht?
Also Spaß macht das Rad ja, aber für den 'Alltag' (da würde ich Pendelei und so was verstehen) ist mir die Nass-Bremswirkung zu niedrig, erst recht im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (25. Dezember 2018)

Naaah, Retrocrosser wäre bei mir nur für die Eisdiele und Sonntagsfahrten bei schönem Wetter...kommt Zeit, kommt noch'n Rad (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## arno¹ (25. Dezember 2018)

bremswirkung am kürzlich verstorbenen grauen fury mit avid ultimate in shorty-stellung und frischen belägen:

reichte auch bei feuchte aus, um das hinterrad mit semislicks auf feuchtem asphalt zu blockieren

wichtig war das alter der beläge (mit ausreichend weichmacher)


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Dezember 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Fragt mal Lizzie Brandau (oder vielleicht besser nicht)


Die ja jetzt auch Scheibenbremsen am Crosser fährt und glücklich darüber ist.


----------



## michar (26. Dezember 2018)

passend zum thema..mein altes Germans Cross mit Ritchey V Brake..


----------



## midige (26. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei dem wetter trifft man fast nur hundebesitzer...



Wo ist der Hund?

Schon abgetrieben?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Dezember 2018)

Zu Weihnachten die Blaubeerkönigin im Wald getroffen 









War jetzt eher 'ne Cross- als 'ne Gravel-Runde.


----------



## 0plan (27. Dezember 2018)

So'n Crosser ist einfach ein vielseitiges Gerät - klar braucht man mehr als einen.
Z.B. fürs Grobe




Oder ganz klassisch.




Oder für jeden Tag




Oder ....

Und das ist ja auch keine neue Erkenntnis


----------



## micma (27. Dezember 2018)

Da alte Liebe rostet, zeig ich mal mein unzeitgemäßes Rattenrad


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. Dezember 2018)

Das ist der Müll den ich früher fahren musste


----------



## 0plan (27. Dezember 2018)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Das ist der Müll den ich früher fahren musste


Mit Haken und Riemen im Gelände fand ich auch doof. Aber sonst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (27. Dezember 2018)

Find das ja unglaublich, wie man mit den Mavac Bremsen überhaupt auf die Strecke durfte! 
War deshalb heute auch *mit* Bremse unterwegs 



Mit dem Mülleimer rolle trotzdem gerne durch den Wald


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2018)

Neue Reifen/KB/Kette -> 7,6kg






[


----------



## nova16 (29. Dezember 2018)

@MarcoFibr
Ist das die 2 bliss Version?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2018)

nova16 schrieb:


> @MarcoFibr
> Ist das die 2 bliss Version?


Ja. Aktuell für mich die besten Reifen !


----------



## nova16 (29. Dezember 2018)

Bei welchem Untergrund und welchem Luftdruck?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2018)

Richtiger Matsch und loser Sand sind nichts. Forstwege/Waldwege/ Straße sind genial. Moderne Bezeichnung wäre Gravel... 
Luftdruck zwischen 2,5-4,5


----------



## ONE78 (31. Dezember 2018)

Wie breit und schwer ist der?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie breit und schwer ist der?


34mm und 350-360 Gramm.


----------



## Scotti Jot (31. Dezember 2018)

Vor zwei (?) Wochen, der erste und einzige Schneetag hier.
Die Enten im Hintergrund waren die einzigen Gäste außer mir am Badesee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (1. Januar 2019)

Sylvester Tour


----------



## kuwahara (1. Januar 2019)

mein neuer Allrounder



[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2343914]
	
[/URL]


----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2019)

Gestern im Design Büro: Upps, das passt nicht so, machen wir halt noch einen Knick. Gut das der Ästhetik Beauftragte heute frei hat.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. Januar 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gestern im Design Büro: Upps, das passt nicht so, machen wir halt noch einen Knick. Gut das der Ästhetik Beauftragte heute frei hat.



Ich funds grad deswegen ansprechend


----------



## seblubb (2. Januar 2019)

Erinnert mich an so manchen Heimwerkermurks: Sattelrohr zu stark gekürzt und deshalb den Knick ins Oberrohr...So hatte ich mal Lautsprecherkabel verlegt


----------



## emizneo (2. Januar 2019)

Soll sich doch dadurch besser schultern lassen!!
Wobei wahrscheinlich sich manch einer fragen wird warum er sein Crosser noch Schultern soll außer    vielleicht beim Tragen in den Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (2. Januar 2019)

in der Tat man merkt man den Winkel beim (seltenen) Schultern durchaus...im übrigen das ganze gebashe hier..unglaublich...ihr seit wahrscheinlich auf das Wetter und die Sonne neidisch...


----------



## Kharma (2. Januar 2019)

Zwei Kommentare die besagen, dass sie dein Rad nicht hübsch finden ist noch lange kein gebashe. 
Leb doch einfach damit, dass dein Rahmen polarisiert.


----------



## arno¹ (2. Januar 2019)

kuwahara schrieb:


>


schöne stelen/pflanzen kombination


----------



## der alte ron (3. Januar 2019)

Ich finde die Optik gar nicht schräg .
Und es ist sicher ein tolles Rad für den Preis .
Viel Spaß damit !
Wie breit sind den die Reifen und wie schaut es mit dem Platz aus damit ?


----------



## herrundmeister (6. Januar 2019)

Endlich wieder Schnee


----------



## Kharma (6. Januar 2019)




----------



## micma (6. Januar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> dieser platz ist ja schon besetzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806279
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806280


Hi, schöner sorglos Crosser!
Sind das Microshift Schaltbremshebel mit denen eine Alfine8 / 11 geschalten wird?


----------



## arno¹ (6. Januar 2019)

das sind versa vrs-8 road shifter, für alfine8

ich werde die tage allerdings mal das exzenter-tretlager durch etwas stabileres ersetzen und einen kettenspanner verwenden


----------



## arno¹ (6. Januar 2019)

micma schrieb:


> Hi, schöner sorglos Crosser!
> Sind das Microshift Schaltbremshebel mit denen eine Alfine8 / 11 geschalten wird?



das sind versa vrs-8 road shifter, für alfine8

ich werde die tage allerdings mal das exzenter-tretlager durch etwas stabileres ersetzen und einen kettenspanner verwenden

das teil habe ich 2010 aufgebaut (fotos unten), damals mit 1.8'' reifen, bontrager jones glaube ich - gibts nicht mehr. demnächst kommen herumliegende challenge gravel grinder 42mm da rein


----------



## micma (6. Januar 2019)

Danke für die info 

Hatte mal ne nexus mit aufgefeilten Trigger verbaut, ging auch irgendwie, aber nicht so komfortabel. 
Jetzt spukt wieder eine Umbauidee durch meinem Hirn,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (6. Januar 2019)

dieses gespuke ist immer ganz schrecklich 

gestern fertig geworden, aus meist altem "zeug" das übrig war. reine investition ca: 750 (ein lrs und kassette, kette). die mech bremsen sind der hammer, mit eingefahrenen keramik belägen, so etwas gibts heute gar nicht mehr.

gewicht 9kg 80g bei 62er rahmen, mit den dicken reifen und dem redshift shockstop vorbau. die passende sattelstütze kommt hoffentlich bald. early 2019 war versprochen in dem crowd funding projekt

und die farbigen lenkerendstopfen sind wahrscheinlich noch auf dem seeweg


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Januar 2019)

Heute kleine Schneerunde...erstaunlich wie sich die Schwalbe X One geschlagen haben...!


----------



## TenBingham (11. Januar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> dieses gespuke ist immer ganz schrecklich
> 
> gestern fertig geworden, aus meist altem "zeug" das übrig war. reine investition ca: 750 (ein lrs und kassette, kette). die mech bremsen sind der hammer, mit eingefahrenen keramik belägen, so etwas gibts heute gar nicht mehr.



Cooles Teil 
Welches Bremsen sind denn das? Die BB7? Welche Beläge nimmst Du?


----------



## arno¹ (11. Januar 2019)

das sind bb7 road mit alten scheiben aus 2011, vorne die original avid, weil der windcutter rubbelte

beläge sind Alligator ceramic-sintermetall - die scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. sind aber eingefahren auf die scheiben, wurden reingehängt, und sollten auch noch was halten


----------



## TenBingham (12. Januar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> das sind bb7 road mit alten scheiben aus 2011, vorne die original avid, weil der windcutter rubbelte
> 
> beläge sind Alligator ceramic-sintermetall - die scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. sind aber eingefahren auf die scheiben, wurden reingehängt, und sollten auch noch was halten



danke!


----------



## georgauf (18. Januar 2019)

Gestern hattes es auf einmal 9 Grad. Der pure Wahnsinn. (Heut wieder Schneeregen)
Das erste Mal wieder in kurzen Hosen (3,5h ohne zu frieren) nur die Schuhe waren die falsche Entscheidung, am Schluss wars sumpfig drinnen, die Zehen knallrot und schmerzend.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2019)

turn the cross upside down...

Anhang anzeigen 816798
... no one will be safe






ps: ja, ich habe einen kratzer mitten in der linse, ist jetzt halt das wasserzeichen


----------



## Milan0 (20. Januar 2019)

Genesis Day One


----------



## micma (20. Januar 2019)

Ich finde es schön,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (21. Januar 2019)

... das kann ich gut verstehen . Es ist aber auch ein sehr edel zurecht gemachtes Crosscheck .
Was ich sool finde ist , daß du nicht die üblichen Ami Edelteile ,  wie man es oft sieht genommen hast , sondern lauter Schmuckstücke aus der alten Welt .
Wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte , würde ich jetzt aber zum Straggler oder Midnight Spezial greifen .
Für ein Commuter lohnt sich der Wechsel aber nicht .


----------



## micma (21. Januar 2019)

Schön,  dass die DT Naben und Felgen so leicht zu Entlabeln sind, die Tune Teile Stammen aus meiner Zeit dort. 
Am Ende der Milchmädchenrechnung hab ist es ja nur ein neuer Rahmen, ..
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Kampfspuren!


----------



## matze110682 (25. Januar 2019)

Mountain-Cross-Race CX ;-) mit 11-40er Kassette und X0 Schaltwerk, für alle, die mehr als 1 Stunde im Kreis fahren wollen.


----------



## helgebernd (27. Januar 2019)

...schmales Wetterfenster genutzt...


----------



## seblubb (29. Januar 2019)

Movie MondayTuesday


----------



## arno¹ (29. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (29. Januar 2019)

das video habe ich nur verlinkt weil da anfänglich ein paar nette szenen drin sind - aber die quietschmusik geht mir heute abend mit ton an völlig auf den keks 

hingegen gefällt mir das von seblubb verlinkte video sehr sehr  gut! das fängt die stimmung super ein ...


----------



## Stefan090801 (3. Februar 2019)

Still ruht der See


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## matze110682 (3. Februar 2019)

Thüringer-Wald-Tourensetup. Kurbel mit 46/34 und Sunrace Kassette 11-40. Reifen Surly Knard mit 39,5mm und 120 TPI vorn und WTB Cross Boss mit 35,5mm hinten. Dazu den Hover Flare Lenker von Specialized mit 15mm Rise nach oben und 60mm Vorbau. Das ist zwar nicht super sportlich, nimmt aber steilen Abfahrten den Schrecken. So kann man auch mal 3-5 Stunden entspannt rum-crossen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822251


Gibt es mehr Bilder und Infos zum Rad?


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Februar 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es mehr Bilder und Infos zum Rad?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welcome-to-the-dark-side.825521/


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. Februar 2019)

J.G. schrieb:


> Auf Campagnolo H11 umgebaut:


Am Freitag hole ich meinen neu lackierten Rahmen ab.  Dann hoffe ich, dir Konkurrenz machen zu können.
Kleiner Teaser

Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2019)

Geile Farbe


----------



## Monolithic (5. Februar 2019)

teenage metallic ninja turtle ftw


----------



## Stefan090801 (5. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Am Freitag hole ich meinen neu lackierten Rahmen ab.  Dann hoffe ich, dir Konkurrenz machen zu können.
> Kleiner Teaser
> 
> Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem Bilder einstellen.



Passive Sicherheit = 1+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. Februar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geile Farbe


Oh ja.
Hübsch auch lange nach gesucht. Und zufällig (sozusagen) dumme Ecke gefunden.


----------



## arno¹ (5. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Und zufällig (sozusagen) *dumme* Ecke gefunden.


hast ein iphone, gelle? umme ecke is ausem pott, kennta nich


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Februar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> hast ein iphone, gelle? umme ecke is ausem pott, kennta nich



Gut erkannt.
Eierphone. Habsch nich drauf geachtet. Umme Ecke is natürlich richtich. Un ne, Pott kennta nich. 

Un "Hübsch" musset auch nich heißen tun, sondern "habsch".


----------



## arno¹ (6. Februar 2019)

stell dir vor die scheisendregg texterkennung würde alles in bayerisch (zum beispiel) übersetzen ...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (8. Februar 2019)

So sieht er also aus.
Leider hat er auf dem Oberrohr vorne eine kleine Macke. Dummerweise also im Sichtbereich.
Vielleicht mache ich da ne schwarze Banderole drüber.
Aufgebaut wird er dann übernächste Woche


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2019)

die farbe ist geil.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2019)

das was der über mir sagt


----------



## Cyclingjudge (8. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die farbe ist geil.


Oh ja.
Da hab ich auch lange nach gesucht. Weltweit. Und dann findet man sozusagen um die Ecke nen Lackierer, der hat die kiloweise vorrätig.


----------



## Specialk (8. Februar 2019)

@Cyclingjudge 

Rahmen sieht genial aus, gibt es noch ein paar Infos zum Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (8. Februar 2019)

Specialk schrieb:


> @Cyclingjudge
> 
> Rahmen sieht genial aus, gibt es noch ein paar Infos zum Rahmen?


Das ganze läuft sozusagen unter dem Motto "Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen" oder auch "Alter Rahmen in neuer Farbe".
Es handelt sich um meinen alten Salsa La Cruz.


----------



## arno¹ (8. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Leider hat er auf dem Oberrohr vorne eine kleine Macke. Dummerweise also im Sichtbereich.
> Vielleicht mache ich da ne schwarze Banderole drüber.



nein, banderole niemals! aufkleber sind auf deinen rädern leider ne optische seuche. mache ne ausbesserung selber mit 3000 körnung und dem lack, oder geh noch mal zu dem lackierer ...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (10. Februar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> nein, banderole niemals! aufkleber sind auf deinen rädern leider ne optische seuche. mache ne ausbesserung selber mit 3000 körnung und dem lack, oder geh noch mal zu dem lackierer ...


Ausbessern mit Lack is nich, da gepulvert.
Nochmal zum Lackierer is aktuell auch nich, da das Rad ab 01.03.19 bewegt werden soll.
Evtl. mach ich das aber nach der Saison. Ich denke, ich werde zumindest für diese Saison mit dem kleinen Fehler leben (müssen).
Banderole wird an der Stelle Kagge ausschauen.


----------



## arno¹ (10. Februar 2019)

vielleicht ein kleiner aufkleber in nahezu rahmenfarbe mit deinem vornamen?


----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2019)

Macken gehören zu einem Fahrrad dazu


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ausbessern mit Lack is nich, da gepulvert.
> Nochmal zum Lackierer is aktuell auch nich, da das Rad ab 01.03.19 bewegt werden soll.
> Evtl. mach ich das aber nach der Saison. Ich denke, ich werde zumindest für diese Saison mit dem kleinen Fehler leben (müssen).
> Banderole wird an der Stelle Kagge ausschauen.


habe ich schon mal von einem mitschüler erzählt, dem sein mopped umgefallen ist und er die delle im tank danach auch auf der anderen seite reingekloppt hat, so wegen symmetrie :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (11. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe ich schon mal von einem mitschüler erzählt, dem sein mopped umgefallen ist und er die delle im tank danach auch auf der anderen seite reingekloppt hat, so wegen symmetrie :-D


Wir wollen es mal nicht übertreiben.
Is momentan eh egal, jetzt ist erstmal Skating angesagt. Nächste Woche dann aufbauen und Kurztest und dann mal a bisserl Radeln in wärmeren Gefilden. Um den Lackfehler wird sich später gekümmert.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe ich schon mal von einem mitschüler erzählt, dem sein mopped umgefallen ist und er die delle im tank danach auch auf der anderen seite reingekloppt hat, so wegen symmetrie :-D



Die Story von der falschen reparierten Macke an der Vintage-Gitarre kennst'de sicher


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> So sieht er also aus.
> Leider hat er auf dem Oberrohr vorne eine kleine Macke. Dummerweise also im Sichtbereich.
> Vielleicht mache ich da ne schwarze Banderole drüber.
> Aufgebaut wird er dann übernächste Woche


----------



## Stefan090801 (14. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Die sattelstütze in schwarz und die leitungen ordentlich gekürzt...das wäre was Das Pickenflick ist wirklich top..meins hat jetzt schon einiges an KM runter..fahr es wirklich super gerne..


Aufgrund der konstruktiven Kritik: Tune Sattelstütze ist durchgerutscht und fies zerkratzt. Jetzt ist sie aus Titan (nicht schwarz) und immerhin die Bremsleitung hinten gekürzt. Die anderen sind nicht zu lang, sondern nur elegant geschwungen...Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich noch Flaschenhalter aus Titan montiert und eine 2-fach Next SL verbaut. Reifen sind jetzt Tubeless. Die erste Ausfahrt mit den Maxxis Rambler hat einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Sogar auf gefrorenem Schnee ging es recht gut.


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2019)

Mein Surly Cross Check in neuem Gewand. Als mein treuer Begleiter über die letzten Jahre konnte ich mich nicht trennen..stattdessen gabs neues Pulver in blaugrau (ral7031)..teile waren größtenteils noch vorhanden. Ist jetzt halt crosser nr. 5...dafür hab ich halt kein auto


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly Cross Check in neuem Gewand. Als mein treuer Begleiter über die letzten Jahre konnte ich mich nicht trennen..stattdessen gabs neues Pulver in blaugrau (ral7031)..teile waren größtenteils noch vorhanden. Ist jetzt halt crosser nr. 5...dafür hab ich halt kein auto


Was ist das für eine Gabel? Steht dem Cross Check sehr gut.


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Gabel? Steht dem Cross Check sehr gut.



Eine easton CX..


----------



## Stefan090801 (16. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly Cross Check in neuem Gewand. Als mein treuer Begleiter über die letzten Jahre konnte ich mich nicht trennen... Ist jetzt halt crosser nr. 5...dafür hab ich halt kein auto


Ich finde man gar nicht zu viele Räder besitzen. Ich habe eher immer das Gefühl mindestens ein Rad zu wenig zu haben.


----------



## spinner69 (16. Februar 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Ich finde man gar nicht zu viele Räder besitzen. ...



Dachte ich auch immer. Aber es gibt so Tage, da kommt man schon ins Grübeln ...





Aufnahmestop deshalb? Soweit käms noch


----------



## Hobb (16. Februar 2019)

moin,
mir gefällt das blau-grau auch sehr gut.

Für ein Rad mehr ist immer noch Platz. Frißt doch keinen Hafer ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Februar 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Ich finde man gar nicht zu viele Räder besitzen. Ich habe eher immer das Gefühl mindestens ein Rad zu wenig zu haben.


*n + 1 = Anzahl an Fahrrädern, die man als Radfahrer braucht*


“n” bezeichnet dabei die bereits vorhandene Radanzahl. Das zeigt das Dilemma: es hört nie auf. Es ist nie genug. Es hat kein Ende. Wir sind Getriebene und immer auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Rad.  Auch wenn ich mir nach jedem Kauf sage, dass ich sofort aufhören könnte, wenn ich nur wollte, schlägt die n + 1-Regel unerbittlich immer wieder zu.


----------



## sebastiano (17. Februar 2019)

Beachten sollte man aber auch *S -1*, wobei *S* für die Anzahl an Rädern steht die zu einer Trennung seitens des Partners/der Partnerin führt


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Februar 2019)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Beachten sollte man aber auch *S -1*, wobei *S* für die Anzahl an Rädern steht die zu einer Trennung seitens des Partners/der Partnerin führt



Da hilft S=n+1-P


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Da hilft S=n+1-P


für Singles gilt n+1<v wobei v das Lagervolumen ist


----------



## arno¹ (18. Februar 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> für Singles gilt n+1<v wobei v das Lagervolumen ist



n+1 *<=* v


----------



## Mini-Martin (18. Februar 2019)

Mein neues Ridley ist letzte Woche gekommen. Ich habe mich jetzt das erste mal getraut und das "neue" Rahmenmaterial Carbon probiert...


 

 



Grüße, Martin


----------



## Stefan090801 (18. Februar 2019)

Die Farbe gefällt.


----------



## arno¹ (18. Februar 2019)

jaja! sehr sehr schöne kombi auch mit dem roten farbtupfer. 

nur die hydro höcker gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, aber das ist ja leider fast immer so ;-) bei ganz großen größen verlieren die sich dann was 

aber das rad ist definitiv schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2019)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Mein neues Ridley ist letzte Woche gekommen. Ich habe mich jetzt das erste mal getraut und das "neue" Rahmenmaterial Carbon probiert...Anhang anzeigen 828266 Anhang anzeigen 828267 Anhang anzeigen 828268
> 
> Grüße, Martin


na ob das gut geht? hübsch isses!


----------



## Schossin (19. Februar 2019)

Das Ridley ist sehr schön! Gratulation!!!! Gute Fahrt! Grüße Christian


----------



## Mini-Martin (19. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank.
Ich bin die letzten 6 oder 7 Jahre nur Stahl gefahren (und mache ich ja weiterhin noch), aber da war die Neugier auf was Neues. Dann noch die Tatsache dass man bei Ridley das Rad in einem gewissen Rahmen selber gestalten kann. Das X-night macht mir nicht nur beim angucken Spaß. Schönes, schnelles, wendiges Rad.
Martin


----------



## stuhli (19. Februar 2019)

Klasse Ridley. Hast Du noch ein Bild von der Nichtantriebsseite? Der Rahmen scheint mir im Tretlagerbereich nicht so fett zu sein, was sehr gefällt.


----------



## flowforfun (19. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön das Ridley


----------



## Mini-Martin (23. Februar 2019)

stuhli schrieb:


> Klasse Ridley. Hast Du noch ein Bild von der Nichtantriebsseite? Der Rahmen scheint mir im Tretlagerbereich nicht so fett zu sein, was sehr gefällt.



Hier noch die Bilder von der anderen Seite. Der Rahmen ist im Tretlagerbereich tatsächlich nicht so fett, das war auch ein Grund warum das Rad einziehen durfte. Zwischenzeitlich gab es noch eine Force 1 Kurbel.


 

 


8,4 kg so wie es da steht.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## MaxScholz1985 (23. Februar 2019)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Crosser.
Ich wollte mir was neues holen und der Rabatt für dieses Rad war echt top.


----------



## matze110682 (23. Februar 2019)

Hier nochmal mein Oldschool-Neuaufbau mit Rival 10 und X0 Schaltwerk mit 11-40er Gebirgskassette und 46/34 FSA Carbonkurbel.


----------



## Kharma (23. Februar 2019)

Dem werfe ich folgendes Monstrum entgegen:

Das feuerrote Spielmobil! 
Das knall-rote Gummiboot! 
Die Verwurschtelung der Standards!
Der Monstercrosser, entstanden aus der Ideenschmieder des Herrn @mete und ein bisschen auch von mir. 




 



 




Entweder ist es meine Kamera oder mein Bildschirm, aber die Farbe ist im Originalem Feuerwehrrot.
Ansonsten trifft hier ein 27,5 Zoll MTB-Rahmen mit 29 Zoll Rennrad-Rädern auf eine 26 Zoll Lefty. 
Alles integriert. 

Und jetzt darf gemeuchelt werden.^^


----------



## arno¹ (23. Februar 2019)

gute güte

tolles rad, aber mit der schönheit dieser radgattung hat es genau soviel zu tun:


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Dem werfe ich folgendes Monstrum entgegen:
> 
> Das feuerrote Spielmobil!
> Das knall-rote Gummiboot!
> ...


mete hat schon eine Urheberrechtsklage angestrengt.


----------



## Kharma (23. Februar 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> mete hat schon eine Urheberrechtsklage angestrengt.


Hat er gaaaar nich 



arno¹ schrieb:


> gute güte
> 
> tolles rad, aber mit der schönheit dieser radgattung hat es genau soviel zu tun:


Das ist Punk!!! 
Und im Sommer kommen schmalere Reifen rauf, das muss reichen.


----------



## arno¹ (23. Februar 2019)

das ist von der geo her ein gravel (da passt das) oder irgendwieirge

was hat das mit schönheit von cyclocrossern zu tun?

???


----------



## BENDERR (23. Februar 2019)

Nichts.


----------



## Kharma (23. Februar 2019)

Joaaa...
Die Unterscheidung zwischen CXern und Gravel ist MIR persönlich zu feingliedrig. Das ist für MICH wie der All-Mountain/Enduro Unterschied.
Kann man gerne untergliedern, trifft aber für mich nicht zu.
"Schönheit" ist dann auch schon das nächste diskutierbare (oder eben NICHTdiskutierbare) Ding.
Das Rad ist vielleicht nicht schön, aber auch nicht Standard in seiner Ausführung. Ich denke, die Seite hier wird es überleben, wenn ich das so stehen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

ein gravel kann man nicht schultern, außer die züge sind innenliegend; beim crosser liegen sie auf dem oberrohr

echte cyclocrosser haben eher eine sehr kurze geo, wegen der wendigkeit. kürzer als rr  deutlich kürzer als gravel, die eher eine mtb geo haben

ausnahmen gibt es viele, aber es gibt keine "feingliedrige" unterscheidung zwischen cx und gravel. sowas können nur mtb banausen ;-) behaupten

cyclocross gibt es seit 1890, weit vor den ersten mtb, weit vor dem marketing hype gravel ... und kommt vom rennrad.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

noch so ein hinweis: ein cyclocrosser gibts niemals in 27.5 und in der regel sind die von der reifenfreiheit eher auf die zugelassenen 33mm ausgerichtet

aber ich denke, das ist eher implizit für jemanden der sich etwas auskennt


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2019)

Puhhh...
Danke für die Aufklärung 
Dann können ja jetzt wieder Bilder eingestellt werden


----------



## kuwahara (24. Februar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> noch so ein hinweis: ein cyclocrosser gibts niemals in 27.5 und in der regel sind die von der reifenfreiheit eher auf die zugelassenen 33mm ausgerichtet
> 
> aber ich denke, das ist eher implizit für jemanden der sich etwas auskennt



danke für alle deine Weisheiten!


----------



## blacksin69 (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

kuwahara schrieb:


> danke für alle deine Weisheiten!


ich halte überhaupt nix von dogmas, aber wenn hier kaum ein unterschied gesehen wird ...

gravels haben meist mtb gene, cyclocrosser immer vom rennrad. 

und ein gravel kann man fast immer schlecht schultern. das braucht man aber für cyclocross ...

mit nem gravel kann man nicht crossen, aber mit nem cyclocross kann man graveln ...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. Februar 2019)

Die Bude von Kharma ist wahrlich keine Augenweide aus meiner Sicht. Für die Mischung dreier Laufradgrößen gibt's aber wenigstens nen Trostpreis.

@arno¹ War bis jetzt nur bei Cyclocross-Rennen, wo man gepflegt auf UCI-Regeln geschissen hat und Reifenbreiten von 25mm bis 120mm, Felgengrößen von 559mm bis 622mm BSD, Singlespeeder und Schalter und Renn- wie MTB-Lenker vertreten waren. Selbst der zufällig vorbeifahrende Trekkingradler durfte mitfahren mit Licht, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger. Mit der Geo wird es ganz eng - da dürfte wohl nicht mal mein Croix de Fer hier reinpassen. Angetreten bin ich wohl nie mit nem richtigen Crosser und alles ließ sich schultern - am besten das olle 26" Karakoram mit dem Triple Triangle, rennbelenkert wie MTB-belenkert.

Soll sagen: locker bleiben! Allzu enge Definitionen bringen auch nix.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass man nicht mit allen möglichen radtypen auf einem cyclocrossrennen in der hobbyklasse antreten kann

dafür ist das ja da, das mal jeder da schnuppern kann. in den lizenz klassen ist das anders, da wird auch so ab 34 mm selten ein auge zugedrückt. es kommt aber eigentlich auch keiner mit mehr als 33 mm

aber wie du einen geslopten rahmen mit den zügen unter dem oberrohr vernünftig und schnell schultern willst, erschließt sich nicht

ein cyclocross-rennrad ist ein komplett anderes rad als ein gravelbike, außer dass sie beide ungefedert sind haben sie nur oberflächlich gesehen gemeinsamkeiten 

das thema hier ist aber dem cyclocrossrad gewidmet ... ... ...


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ich halte überhaupt nix von dogmas, aber wenn hier kaum ein unterschied gesehen wird ...
> 
> gravels haben meist mtb gene, cyclocrosser immer vom rennrad.
> 
> ...


Manchmal meckert er mir auch zu viel aber mit der "strengen" Trennung von Gravel und Cross hat er n vielen Fällen recht. Und eine Federgabel, 27,5 und MTB Rahmen haben mit Cyclocross soviel zu tun wie mein Pompino mit unserem Saugroboter. Nicht umsonst gibt es im gleichen Unterforum den Gravel Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

https://www.speedvagen.com/team-issue-cyclocross


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (24. Februar 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


>


Sowas nenne ich schnelles Zweirad. Geil! 
Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück denn? Sieht leicht aus.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. Februar 2019)

Ich habe fertig:
http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5443
http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5444
http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5445

Irgendwie klappt das mit dem Hochladen der Bilder direkt nicht.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

alter! sehr geil ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2019)

Bobbycarfahrer schrieb:


> Sowas nenne ich schnelles Zweirad. Geil!
> Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück denn? Sieht leicht aus.


 7,5kg komplett. Leichtbau war kein Ziel, aber ich mag das Rad gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig:
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5443
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5444
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5445
> ...


Die Reifen sind bestimmt die Macht im Gelände


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, soll das ab märz irgendwo erstmal für straßeneinheiten dienen. das erklärt auch die hässlichen trinkflaschenhalter.

falls das noch im gelände bewegt werden wird, würde ich auch nen etwas schlammfarbeneren lrs empfehlen, aber das ist ja gayschmacksache

farblich ist das salsa so auf jeden ein klopper!


----------



## litevilli (24. Februar 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 830716
> 
> https://www.speedvagen.com/team-issue-cyclocross


Sehr schön und hat sogar ein ovalisiertes Oberrohr zum bequemeren tragen
...oder vielleicht dient es auch der höheren Festigkeit


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig:
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5443
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5444
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5445
> ...


geile karre. bei Dir sehen die felgen wie 26zoll aus.
grün/rot ist derbe gut.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Februar 2019)

litevilli schrieb:


> Sehr schön und hat sogar ein ovalisiertes Oberrohr zum bequemeren tragen
> ...oder vielleicht dient es auch der höheren Festigkeit



ovalisiertes oberrohr gibts ja auch bei deutlich günstigeren cyclocross-rahmen als bei speedvagen

besonders merken tut man das aber sowohl beim schultern als auch bei der seitlichen steifheit nicht. etwas beim schultern ...

ich finde das ziemlich knuffig. seitdem mathieu van der poel sein neues rad hat - mit dem griff zu wegschmeißen - nutzt er tatsächlich längere uphill-laufpassagen um es zu schultern (was viele pros nicht mehr machen).

es kommt aber nie in dem angedachten design-bügel zu liegen, sondern immer vorne im rahmendreieck, wie früher. 

designfirma setzen sechs


----------



## BENDERR (24. Februar 2019)

Marketing halt. Meine Freundin ist direkt drauf angesprungen. Hatten dann ne ellenlange Diskussion. Mein Punkt war, dass das da NIE geschultert wird... hat einige Rennen gedauert, bis sie mir (widerwillig) Recht gab.


----------



## georgauf (25. Februar 2019)

Ich versteh z.B. nicht, wieso Giant dem tcx, das ja doch deren Crosser ist, bzw. sein soll, so ein seltsames, dünn zum Sattelrohr hin verlaufendes Oberrohr verbaut. Ich fahr keine Rennen, hab das Rad aber schon öfter geschultert. Und es war jedes mal wirklich unangenehm. Das war beim Crux viel viel besser.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig:
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5443
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5444
> http://forum.cx-sport.de/picture.php?albumid=277&pictureid=5445
> ...



Das ist bestimmt funktional betrachtet ein super Rad, aber ich finde, dass das Rot dem Grün die Show stiehlt - das Apfelgrün wirkt allein und braucht nix knalliges dazu. Aber definitiv Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau.


----------



## goofyfooter (25. Februar 2019)

*Was unterscheidet einen Crosser vom Rennrad und vom Gravelbike? *
Gute Frage, die hier recht zufriedenstellend beantwortet wird:

https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/un...cross-rad/#Kennzeichen_eines_Cyclocross-Rades

Eine Sache wird jedoch in dem Geo-Vergleichschart vergessen: Die Gabellaenge - die ist beim Crosser am laengsten und beim Rennrad am kuerzesten. Im Grunde sieht man an den Werten der Geometrie, dass ein Gravelbike ein Kompromiss zwischen Crosser und Rennrad ist.
Dann wird auch deutlich wieso Rennrad- oder Crossfahrer dem Gravelbike recht nuechtern gegenueber stehen, da sie sich eher fragen, ob sie dass denn wirklich brauchen, als der MTBler, der weder Rennrad noch Crosser gefahren ist.

PEACE!


----------



## Stefan090801 (25. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt funktional betrachtet ein super Rad, aber ich finde, dass das Rot dem Grün die Show stiehlt - das Apfelgrün wirkt allein und braucht nix knalliges dazu. Aber definitiv Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau.


Da muss ich zustimmen. Als ich den Rahmen sah, dachte ich sofort: geile Farbe. Aber jetzt lenkt das rot doch ziemlich ab, obwohl rot/grün ja eigentlich passt. Trotzdem natürlich ein sehr schicker Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (25. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt funktional betrachtet ein super Rad, aber ich finde, dass das Rot dem Grün die Show stiehlt - das Apfelgrün wirkt allein und braucht nix knalliges dazu. Aber definitiv Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau.



Ganz ehrlich? Das war eigentlich auch mein erster Gedanke.
Ich werde dem Rad wohl den vorhandenen Carbonlaufradsatz spendieren, ich denke, der steht ihm besser, da dieses geile Grün besser zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (25. Februar 2019)

[QUOTE="arno¹]soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, soll das ab märz irgendwo erstmal für straßeneinheiten dienen. [/QUOTE]
So isses.

[QUOTE="arno¹]das erklärt auch die hässlichen trinkflaschenhalter.[/QUOTE]
Über das "häßlich" äße sich trefflich streiten, aber die Tack Deva sind in meinen Augen so ziemlich die besten Halter, die ich kenne (und besitze. Und ich hab einiges im Fundus )

[QUOTE="arno¹]falls das noch im gelände bewegt werden wird, [/QUOTE]
In absehbarer Zeit eher nicht.

[QUOTE="arno¹]würde ich auch nen etwas schlammfarbeneren lrs empfehlen[/QUOTE]
Wenn, dann bekommt es dafür einen dunkelgrauen LRS.

[QUOTE="arno¹]farblich ist das salsa so auf jeden ein klopper![/QUOTE]


----------



## arno¹ (25. Februar 2019)

möglicherweise kommt der judge selber ganz in weiß ....

ich hab auch so was! erinnerung an meine italien fahrt


----------



## flowforfun (1. März 2019)

Was für ein schönes Rad





https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/neuer-titan-commuter-van-nicholas-stellt-das-yukon-disc-vor/


----------



## stahlinist (2. März 2019)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Im Grunde sieht man an den Werten der Geometrie, dass ein Gravelbike ein Kompromiss zwischen Crosser und Rennrad ist.



Hm, also irgendwie mal so gar nicht.
Ein Gravelo versucht schon eher die Eigenschaften von MTB und Rennrad zu vereinen, sehr schön hier auf Seite 16 und in der Schlusstabelle beim Urahn aller Gravelos beschrieben. Fraglos ist seit diesen ersten Kreuzungsversuchen einiges passiert an Entwicklung und Diversifikation von Geometrien und Anforderungsprofilen. Doch auch wenn Querrad und Gravelo in den letzten Jahren teilweise eine gewisse Co-Evolution durchmachten, ist ersteres genetisch eindeutig ein Rennrad für Jump'n'Run-Spiele im Gelände.

Zurück zur Schönheit dieser Radgattung: hier meine große unglückliche Liebe von vor ein paar Jahren. Als das Modell noch produziert wurde, fand ich partout keinen Weg dranzukommen (Bianchi USA hat nix mit Bianchi Italia zu tun, ergo keine Distribution in/ kein Versand nach Europa) und heute ist es bereits Geschichte.




Ein einfaches Mädchen, meine Italo-Amerikanerin, aber mit Stil und Appeal


----------



## goofyfooter (3. März 2019)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Hm, also irgendwie mal so gar nicht.
> Ein Gravelo versucht schon eher die Eigenschaften von MTB und Rennrad zu vereinen, sehr schön hier auf Seite 16 und in der Schlusstabelle beim Urahn aller Gravelos beschrieben. Fraglos ist seit diesen ersten Kreuzungsversuchen einiges passiert an Entwicklung und Diversifikation von Geometrien und Anforderungsprofilen. Doch auch wenn Querrad und Gravelo in den letzten Jahren teilweise eine gewisse Co-Evolution durchmachten, ist ersteres genetisch eindeutig ein Rennrad für Jump'n'Run-Spiele im Gelände.



Faellt dir leichter Dinge schnell als unstimmig zu bezeichnen, als sie zu verstehen, oder? 
Crosser sind wie auch Rennraeder, was die Geometrie angeht, im Grunde unveraendert. Wo soll da also Entwicklung und Diversifikation sein? Entwickelt hat sich Material, Schaltung und Bremse - aber bei allen Radgattungen. Dir ist schon klar, dass der GT Prospekt Werbetext, aber keine Geo-Tabelle enthaelt? Wenn du die naemlich studierst, muesste dir der numerische "Kompromiss", der Mittelwert, z.b. anhand BB drop, Steuerrohrlaenge etc.. auffallen. ATBs - wie sie damals genannt wurden, soweit ich mich erinnere - plus GT jetzt als Ursprung des Gravelrades zu erklaeren - ist ziemliche Nostalgie und Katalog-Kult. Historisch mag das vllt. weniger weit hergeholt sein, als zu behaupten, Es stammt vom Crosser und Rennrad ab (obwohl es schon in den 30er Jahren Rennrad mit breiten Reifen fuer Schotterwege und besseren Komfort gab, Rennrad+), aber das wird im Artikel oder von mir auch nicht behauptet. Es ging um die Geometrie im Detail, wie sie sich unterscheidet, und dem Gravel Rad eine Charakteristik verleiht, die Fahreigenschaften beider, Rennrad und Crossser, in sich vereint. 
 28" ATBs moegen 1991 ein Kompromiss zwischen Rennrad und 26" MTB gewesen sein. Wir haben 2019


----------



## stahlinist (3. März 2019)

Oh, das war jetzt aber doch sehr schnell und sehr ungenau geschossen, eben irgendwie


goofyfooter schrieb:


> unstimmig


 und hat mit meiner Aussage zuvor im Grunde nichts zu tun. Ich glaube, da musst Du nochmal ran

Tatsache bleibt: ein Gravelo als "Kompromiss" aus Rennrad und Querrad zu bezeichnen ist so ziemlicher Unfug. Das gibt im Übrigen der von Dir verlinkte und recht gute Artikel auch nicht her, ganz im Gegenteil. Dort weist der Autor explizit auf die Einflussnahme des Trekkingrades in der Entwicklungsgeschichte des Gravelos hin, Zitat: "_Jemand erkannte, einige Jahre bevor es Komfort-Rennräder gab, dass Cyclocross-Räder eigentlich recht gut als Alltagsräder taugen. Dickere Reifen mit Pannenschutz vom Trekkingrad passten rein, Trekking-Laufräder mit Nabendynamo ebenso. Dann kamen Ösen für Schutzbleche ans Cyclocross-Rad (denn dafür bietet der Rahmen ja auch Platz) und sogar Gewindebuchsen für Gepäckträger. Schließlich passten einige Hersteller die Geometrien dem neuen Einsatzgebiet an. Der Radstand wurde verlängert, das Tretlager wanderte tiefer." _
Vor allem der letzte Satz ist dabei wesentlich, da diese Merkmalkombination klassische Trekkingräder/ATBs aufweisen und nicht Rennräder.

Nichtsdestotrotz: auch wenn es nicht direkt in der Überschrift steht - in diesem Faden geht's primär um Bilder mit Querrädern drauf:


----------



## goofyfooter (4. März 2019)




----------



## herrundmeister (17. März 2019)

Upgrade der Bremsen mit Trickstuff Dächle UL und 240er Belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (17. März 2019)




----------



## Opel-King (18. März 2019)

Seit Dienstag mein neues Spielzeug: Cube Cross Race C:62 SLT


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2019)

.


----------



## Stefan090801 (9. April 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Die sattelstütze in schwarz und die leitungen ordentlich gekürzt...das wäre was Das Pickenflick ist wirklich top..meins hat jetzt schon einiges an KM runter..fahr es wirklich super gerne..


Dein Flehen wurde erhört
Die Stütze in matt gefällt mir ganz gut. Mit 130gr ist sie auch recht leicht. Die Race Face Next hat leider nur ein paar 100 km durchgehalten.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (9. April 2019)

Na ja, die Leitungen könnten noch ein wenig kürzer sein. 

Welche Stütze haste jetzt verbaut? Syntace P6?
Bis auf die m. E. zu langen Züge ein richtig schön aufgebautes Radl.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2019)

sieht nach procraft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (9. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> sieht nach procraft aus.


Korrekt, ist eine PCR SP2. Ist vielleicht nicht die stylischte, aber sie verfügt neben des vernünftigen Preis- Leistungverhältnisses, auch über eine ordentliche Klemmung


----------



## Ianus (20. April 2019)




----------



## MarcoFibr (22. April 2019)




----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. April 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Korrekt, ist eine PCR SP2. Ist vielleicht nicht die stylischte, aber sie verfügt neben des vernünftigen Preis- Leistungverhältnisses, auch über eine ordentliche Klemmung


Hm, hättsch eigentlich erkennen müssen, fahre die nämlich selbst.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. April 2019)

Ianus schrieb:


>


Hach Jörg, immer wieder schön.


----------



## Stefan090801 (23. April 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Hm, hättsch eigentlich erkennen müssen, fahre die nämlich selbst.


Ich hab ja aber auch frecherweise das Logo entfernt
Ich fahre die erst seit kurzem, bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Wie ist denn Deine (Langzeit?)-Erfahrung?


----------



## adrenalin_pur (24. April 2019)

Centurion Crossfire 2000



Im Verbund mit einem Norco Treshold auf "gravel Tour" - trotzdem sind beide Cyclocrosser.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (28. April 2019)

Nachdem mich gestern der Regen voll erwischt hat und ich meine Tour wegen durchnässung abbrechen musste, konnte ich heute meine neu Rotor-Kurbel ordentlich testen. Von der Verarbeitung macht die Vegast einen ordenlichen Eindruck und die ovalen Kettenblätter finde ich sowieso super. 
MfG Max


----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2019)

Wie Langstreckentauglich sind Cyclocrosser eigentlich? Ich wollte eigentlich ein Gravelbike, um gemütlich Trainingsrunden abseits der Straße zu machen, finde aber nichts passendes und bin dann verhängnisvollerweise ein Cube Cross Race C:62 probe gefahren.
Fuhr sich richtiig gut, aber macht so ein Rad für mich Sinn, wenn ich damit keine Rennen fahren will? 
Der Verkäufer meinte, der Carbonrahmen wäre auf langen Touren durch den Flex bequemer als ein starres Alu Gravelbike.
Ist dem so? Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie Carbonrahmen gefahren.


----------



## DaBot (2. Mai 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer meinte, der Carbonrahmen wäre auf langen Touren durch den Flex bequemer als ein starres Alu Gravelbike.
> Ist dem so? Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie Carbonrahmen gefahren.


Grundsätzlich kann man Carbon-Rahmen so bauen, dass es flext und ddurch komfortabel wird. Bei dem konkreten Modell dürfte das aufgrund des Einsatzbereichs nicht der Fall sein, da maximale Stabilität und Vortrieb im Fokus steht. So zumindest meine Vermutung... Wenn du Komfort willst (zumindest vom Rahmen), dann solltest du schon ein Gravel-Modell suchen. Ansonsten kannst du mit einer etwas flexenden Stattelstütze und mit breiteren bzw. großvolumigeren Reifen etwas Komfort erhöhen. Beachte aber, dass Cross-Rahmen häufig auf 33mm Reifen ausgelegt sind und es bei 38mm Reifen schon eng werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (2. Mai 2019)

Bin auch noch keinen Carbonrahmen gefahren, nur Metalle. Ich denke ein gut gemachter Alu-Rahmen kann mindestens genauso komfortabel sein wie ein 0815 Carbonteil. Aber ob man bei Reifenbreiten 35+ überhaupt noch den Rahmenkomfort merkt? Gabel vielleicht, aber das ist ja das gute an den breiten Reifen, dass man durch weniger Luftdruck mehr Komfort, Grip und Sicherheit erreichen kann.

Ich gravele mich seit fast 15 Jahren durch die Walden, Wiesen und Felder (eigentlich schon seit Anfang der 90er mit rigid und hardtail MTB, wenn man die Art des Radfahrens meint und nicht die marketinggemachte Produktnische) aber ein Gravelbike hatte ich nie, immer CX-Räder. Empella Bonfire (Stahl, ganz klassische Renngeo der frühen 90er), Cotic X, mein Lieblingsrad (Stahl mit einer Allroundgeo, gibts leider nicht mehr in neu, das Escapade ist der gravelartige Nachfolger) und wieder eine Renngeo beim Focus Mares (Alu). Alle Räder haben +/- ein paar mm die gleiche Oberrohrlänge und sind in der Front ähnlich hoch. Wenn man das Rad wechselt fällt der unterschiedliche Charakter, v.a. in der Lenkung auf. Nach ein paar Minuten bin ich akklimatisiert. Mit allen Rädern bin ich schon 100+ km gefahren, Straße und Gelände, ging mit allen gut.
Wichtiger als die 'passende' Radgattung ist meiner Meinung nach ob das Rad passt. Dann geht alles. Profirennambitionen (Straße vs CX) und Bestückbarkeit mir Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen mal ausgenommen (bei einem CX_Renner fehlen manchmal die Ösen). Konnte ich helfen?


----------



## sebastiano (2. Mai 2019)

Ja, die Reifenfreiheit hatte ich vergessen. Klare da ists beim CX manchmal enger als beim Gravel aber auch mit 'echten' 33mm kommt man schon recht weit wenn man ev. mal um die wurzeligen Trails einen Bogen macht (oder man schult die Technik und fährt doch). Ein Rad (egal welche Gattung) wird oft eher vom Fahrer in seinem Einsatzbereich limitiert als umgekehrt


----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antworten.
Bei der Reifenbreite bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, hier im Forum fährt einer das Cross Race mit 40mm Reifen und da ist noch Platz.
Das Rad fühlte sich von der Geo deutlich besser an als die gleiche Aluvariante mit etwas anderen Maßen.
Gepäckträger werde ich nie benötigen und Schutzbleche gibt es ja auch ohne Ösen, das ist also für mich kein Ausschlusskriterium.
Da ich keine Erfahrung in der Radklasse habe, muss ich ich erst mal auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen. Und da war das Cross Race C:62 bis jetzt am besten, auch wenn es lt Datenblatt am wenigsten zu meinem ursprünglichen Anforderungen passt.


----------



## Opel-King (2. Mai 2019)

Ich bin vom 2018er Cross Race Pro (Alu) auf das 2019er Cross Race C:62 SLT umgestiegen.
Komfortgewinn ist spürbar, aber keine Wunder erwarten. Besonders sehr kleine Stöße und Vibrationen werden besser geschluckt.


----------



## Terranaut (2. Mai 2019)

Gegen Langstrecke spricht wahrscheinlich eher die Geometrie als der Rahmenkomfort. Entspanntere Sitzhaltung und Laufruhe findet man eher am Graveler.


----------



## sebastiano (2. Mai 2019)

Merkste meines Erachtens aber nur, wenn du Profi oder sehr sensibel bist. Wie gesagt, hatte bisher nur Crosser und damit geht problemlos 100km +, vorausgesetzt das Rad passt prinzipiell.


----------



## xxxT (3. Mai 2019)

bei100+ hatte ich bisher immer beschwerden , zwecks wolf..
bin aber auch n hippie...


----------



## Hobb (5. Mai 2019)

Nix mehr los?


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Mai 2019)

Mein erstes Crossbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (8. Mai 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 860081 Mein erstes Crossbike


Und? Fährt gut? Was sind n das für Schlappen,sehen so schmal aus? Luftdruck?


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Mai 2019)

Das war die Rennrad Variante 
Habe jetzt die G-One 35mm drauf gemacht 
Fährt sich sehr gut   muss mich halt noch dran gewöhnen   Mein Mtb fährt sich etwas anders


----------



## xxxT (8. Mai 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 860089 Das war die Rennrad Variante
> Habe jetzt die G-One 35mm drauf gemacht
> Fährt sich sehr gut   muss mich halt noch dran gewöhnen   Mein Mtb fährt sich etwas anders


Jap, so ein Starrbike ist schon was anders ..


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Mai 2019)

Da ist jetzt ein 40 Kettenbatt drauf 
Weiß du ob man ein größeres fahren kann?


----------



## arno¹ (9. Mai 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Jap, so ein Starrbike ist schon was anders ..


man muss zb auf die linie achten, selbst bei einfachen trails

kann ja auch spass machen 

ups, und ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## micma (27. Juni 2019)

Monstercross 
Anhang anzeigen 878637


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (28. Juni 2019)

Sehr sympathischer TrekkerCrosser
Dual-Speed, nehm' ich an, mit der langen Kette?
Wenn ja, wie steuerst Du den Umwerfer an?


----------



## micma (28. Juni 2019)

Sollte eigentlich auf dem großen Kettenblatt Fix und auf dem Kleinen Singlespeed werden, leider sind die Ausfallenden zu kurz. An Dualspeed hab ich auch gedacht, ist aber 36:16 Singlespeed. War hart auf den Berg zu kommen, der Trail vom großen Holzschild bis zun Solacker ist aber perfect für Singlespeed und hat mich für das Schweißbad belohnt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. August 2019)

Damit die Schönheit dieses CX Freds nicht in Vergessenheit gerät...


----------



## micma (12. August 2019)

Im Hintergrund der Kandel



Kleintal oder Großtal?


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2019)

Sollte man einen Faden eröffnen, "Stirbt CX wegen Gravel und 29" aus?"?


----------



## arno¹ (12. August 2019)

cx-rennsport - mit dem rennrad - wird es immer geben. gibts ja auch schon achtzig jahre länger als mtb.

neu hinzugekommen ist in der breiten masse der geländefahrer das touren mit dem gravelbike.

ist doch gut!


----------



## seblubb (13. August 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sollte man einen Faden eröffnen, "Stirbt CX wegen Gravel und 29" aus?"?


Fahrrad fahren stirbt generell aus. Flugtaxis sind die Zukunft, frag den (be)Scheuer(ten)


----------



## Stefan H (13. August 2019)

Hier meine neue Liebe... Ibis Hakka MX in Bone 55cm mit Riva Kit ->


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2019)

Bis auf die Pedale verdammt schick 
Passt aber dennoch besser in die Gravelbike-Galerie, denke ich.


----------



## svennox (19. August 2019)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier meine neue Liebe... Ibis Hakka MX in Bone 55cm mit Riva Kit ->Anhang anzeigen 897157Anhang anzeigen 897158Anhang anzeigen 897159Anhang anzeigen 897160


@lupus_bhg .. wem interessiert schon was du denkst ..
das ibis ist mega .. THX. dafür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (4. September 2019)

Komme gerade von der Nordsee zurück. Ist wie zu Hause: Der Wind kommt immer von vorn.









@Cyclingjudge
Jetzt mit noch kürzeren Zügen. Ich hoffe damit komme ich durch den Style-TÜV


----------



## stummerwinter (5. September 2019)

Darf der hier rein?





Ja, ein echter Crosser hat keine Gewinde für Anbauteile...aber sonst...

Da ich keine UCI-Rennen fahre, bekommt der jetzt einen neuen LRS mit 40er Reifen...ist schon eingetroffen, muss aber noch montiert werden...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. September 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> @Cyclingjudge
> Jetzt mit noch kürzeren Zügen. Ich hoffe damit komme ich durch den Style-TÜV


?


----------



## xxxT (5. September 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> , für ein echter Crosser hat keine Gewinde für Anbauteile...aber sonst...


Echte CX Bikes haben eher keine Gewinde für Anbauteile.


----------



## stummerwinter (5. September 2019)

Deswegen habe ich das ja geschrieben und gefragt, ob der hier rein darf...

Ich kann mit den Gewindeösen aber leben...


----------



## Stefan090801 (5. September 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> ?


Seite 264 #6.591


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich das ja geschrieben und gefragt, ob der hier rein darf...
> 
> Ich kann mit den Gewindeösen aber leben...


sehr schönes rad. was ist das für ein rahmenset?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. September 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Seite 264 #6.591


Ah jetzt ja.

Genehmigt.


----------



## stummerwinter (5. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rahmenset?



China-Böller mit Custom-Geometrie...habe ich über einen meiner Radhändler bekommen...Verarbeitung ist absolut iO, bin damit hier zwischen Annweiler und Klingenmünster schon die meisten Trails gefahren, darum die Kurbel mit kleinen Zahnrädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> China-Böller mit Custom-Geometrie...habe ich über einen meiner Radhändler bekommen...Verarbeitung ist absolut iO, bin damit hier zwischen Annweiler und Klingenmünster schon die meisten Trails gefahren, darum die Kurbel mit kleinen Zahnrädern...


schade, dachte es gäbe noch einen hersteller mit Ti und 1 1/8zoll klassisch.
gute ecke mit vielen trails. schusterpfad mit dem crosser fand ich ganz geil.
klingenmünster war das mit dem lecker kuchen, gelle.


----------



## stummerwinter (5. September 2019)

Kocmo? 

Rewel hat das: Rewel-Crosser

Äh, habe in Klingenmünster noch keinen Kuchen gegessen, esse den immer an der Kletterhütte am Asselstein (Nähe Trifels)...


----------



## herrundmeister (5. September 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kocmo?
> 
> Rewel hat das: Rewel-Crosser
> 
> Äh, habe in Klingenmünster noch keinen Kuchen gegessen, esse den immer an der Kletterhütte am Asselstein (Nähe Trifels)...


http://cafe-rosinchen.de/


----------



## Hobb (5. September 2019)

Ihr habt doch alle nur deswegen so schöne Räder um davon abzulenken das Ihr nur an DAS eine denkt, nämlich an Kuchen


----------



## stummerwinter (6. September 2019)

Danke für den Tip, vll sollte man einen Thread im Pfalz-Bereich machen, wo man gut einkehren kann...


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (6. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich zeig mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Cyclocrosser .
Zur Zeit sind 40er Nanos drauf, die noch gerade so reinpassen, denn die serienmäßigen X-One waren sehr pannenanfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. September 2019)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Nordsee zurück. Ist wie zu Hause: Der Wind kommt immer von vorn.
> Anhang anzeigen 906339
> Anhang anzeigen 906340Anhang anzeigen 906341Anhang anzeigen 906342
> @Cyclingjudge
> ...





Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Nordsee zurück. Ist wie zu Hause: Der Wind kommt immer von vorn.
> Anhang anzeigen 906339



Gleiche Location....2 Jahre früher....anderes Bike


----------



## Stefan090801 (6. September 2019)

stuhli schrieb:


> Gleiche Location....2 Jahre früher....anderes Bike


....etwas besser geeignete Reifen


----------



## stummerwinter (8. September 2019)

Mit neuem LRS...fit fürs Gelände mit 40er G-One (fahre keine UCI-Rennen, da darf es etwas breiter sein)...vll gleich mal raus, ist ja Cross-Wetter...


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2019)

Wald mit Rad


----------



## stummerwinter (8. September 2019)

War ich dann heute auch noch...die TL-Reifen machen sich gut...


----------



## Hobb (21. September 2019)

Fehlkonstruktion …. aber leider geil.


----------



## goofyfooter (22. September 2019)

Die Saison kann losgehen, Freunde!


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2019)

Gefällt mir super !


----------



## hellmono (22. September 2019)

Schönes Colnago!


----------



## arno¹ (23. September 2019)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Die Saison kann losgehen, Freunde!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 913179


gefällt mir gut das rad aber was willst du dann mit den flaschenhaltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (23. September 2019)

Da möchte ich hier auch mal was betragen, vor 3 Tage erst fertig geworden und es fährt sich wunderschön...


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2019)

Ich finds richtig gut 

Für mich einziger Kritikpunkt: der Lenker mit dem starken Flare. "Gehört sich nicht an einen 'echten' Crosser" 
(jaja, die "Ballonreifen" auch nicht... bevor hier jemand kommt und mein Geschreibsel auf die Goldwaage legen will)


----------



## JensXTR (24. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für all die Likes. Bin in der Tat mit dem Lenker noch nicht zufrieden. Im Unterlenkerbereich ist er recht unbequem. 

Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung für einen schönen Lenker? Bin bis vor kurzem den Ritchey WCS Streem am Rennrad gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## arno¹ (24. September 2019)

dann häng den doch da rein, wenn es passt. gibts nicht auch streem als comp, also was günstiger? zum testen.


----------



## JensXTR (25. September 2019)

Momentan habe ich zwei Favoriten. 

*Ritchey Superlogic, würde wunderschön zur Sattelstütze passen. Ist aber eher ein typischen Rennradlenker*






						Ritchey Superlogic Logic II Carbon Road 31.8 Lenker
					

Superleichter Rennlenker aus unidirektionalem Carbon. Mittels Ritchey Logic Composite Technology in Monocoque Bauweise hergestellt. Ergonomische Form mit vielen Griffmöglichkeiten.




					www.bike24.de
				




*Easton EC70 AX, passt eigentlich besser zum Crosser.*






						Easton EC70 AX Carbon 31.8 Road Lenker
					

Easton ▶ Lenker aus leichtem  Carbon mit traditionell geformten Ober- und ergonomisch geformten Unterlenker.




					www.bike24.de
				




Wäre auf eure Meinung sehr gespannt!


----------



## spinner69 (29. September 2019)

Hab den Easton auf meinem Niner RLT, da passt er hin. Auf meinen Crossern (Crockett, Crux, X-Ride) möchte ich ihn nicht fahren, zuviel Flare. Dann doch lieber einen reinrassigen Rennradlenker aus dem Regal der vielzähligen Kompakten. Geschmackssache wie fast alles hier im IBC


----------



## Micha0707 (30. September 2019)




----------



## N.F.R (30. September 2019)

Ha, Eisensteine beim Rheinbacher Wald.
Eine meiner Hausrunden


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal mit dem CX inkl. einer Knipse unterwegs gewesen, macht immer noch Spass:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (1. Oktober 2019)

Eningen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Oktober 2019)

@JensXTR 
Der Sattel


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Oktober 2019)

micma schrieb:


> Eningen?


Exakt


----------



## Cyclingjudge (2. Oktober 2019)

Popeye34 schrieb:


>



Das schöne Rad nur an den Schnellspanner angelehnt? Auweia.


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Oktober 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Das schöne Rad nur an den Schnellspanner angelehnt? Auweia.


----------



## arno¹ (2. Oktober 2019)

die fotos sind oder die geschichte ist super

schnellspanner getränkehalter flaschenfarbe total egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (2. Oktober 2019)

Finde das Niner sehr sehr cool..

viele schöne KM damit.


----------



## hellmono (2. Oktober 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Das schöne Rad nur an den Schnellspanner angelehnt? Auweia.



Und was genau soll da passieren?


----------



## seblubb (2. Oktober 2019)

Das Schaltwerk bleibt intakt?


----------



## arno¹ (2. Oktober 2019)

ja, das ist super, tolles rad

ist natürlich mit den reifen und dem lenker eher in gravel zu posten

die forenleitung hat das ja jetzt getrennt, was ich nicht gut finde. habe auch schon was geschrieben, aber null antwort :-(


----------



## arno¹ (2. Oktober 2019)

ich meinte das niner, das mir sehr gut gefällt

die kritik an der forenleitung wegen trennung cyclocross und gravel foren bleibt.


----------



## Micha0707 (3. Oktober 2019)

N.F.R schrieb:


> Ha, Eisensteine beim Rheinbacher Wald.
> Eine meiner Hausrunden


Und wo war ich heute?


----------



## N.F.R (3. Oktober 2019)

Bad Münstereifel Richtung Arloff, Nähe Waldfriedhof ?


----------



## Stefan090801 (30. Oktober 2019)

Apropos:
Den Reformierten unter uns einen schönen Brückentag.


----------



## jankee (30. Oktober 2019)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für all die Likes. Bin in der Tat mit dem Lenker noch nicht zufrieden. Im Unterlenkerbereich ist er recht unbequem.
> 
> Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung für einen schönen Lenker? Bin bis vor kurzem den Ritchey WCS Streem am Rennrad gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.



ich fahre den Streem seit 5tkm auf dem Backroad und liebe den breiten Oberlenker, auch auf Langstrecke sehr bequem!


----------



## Micha0707 (11. November 2019)

Liebstes und bestes Pferd im Stall, noch vor RR und Schotterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (11. November 2019)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Liebstes und bestes Pferd im Stall, noch vor RR und Schotterrad.



flaha mir doch egal   aber die blätter sind groß, oder?


----------



## Micha0707 (12. November 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> flaha mir doch egal   aber die blätter sind groß, oder?


Der Flaschenhalter kommt am 24.11. wieder ab und die R700 gibt es nicht in 46/34.


----------



## Milan0 (12. November 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> flaha mir doch egal   aber die blätter sind groß, oder?


Darf man jetzt am Crosser keinen Flaha haben?
Schade das du jetzt zum Forumsteam gehörst und ich dich damit nicht mehr ignorieren kann ...
War so schön ruhig und friedlich hier


----------



## arno¹ (12. November 2019)

ach flaha das ist doch immer nur ein scherz von früher. beim schultern allerdings störend ...

ja, du armer. ich versuche störendes immer zu überlesen, das kann ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2019)

soweit ich es verstanden habe darfst Du im rennen nur flaschenhalter dran haben, wenn da auch die ganze zeit eine flasche drinsteckt. sinn ist eher... auf der anderen seite sind es genau zwei schrauben.

übersetzung sieht dick aus, aber ich muß sie nicht treten.

schönes rad und camo band regelt!


----------



## Micha0707 (13. November 2019)

46/36 meine ich natürlich.
Beim Rennen fuhr ich meist auf dem kleinen Blatt, da hätte mich aber auch kein 46er gerettet. Die 11-30er Kassette reichte aber völlig aus, sofern es nicht zu matschig war.


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2019)

heute nach dem rennen in offenbach/queich



relativ viele lange geraden, paar schlenker, nichts übermäßig technisches aber gut eingestreut.
bei mir ging aber nicht viel heute. zu wenig renntempo fahrten dies jahr. bis mannheim muß das besser werden.
... und irgendwas (am rad) knackt.


----------



## stummerwinter (16. November 2019)

Ach ne...war auch da...Titan-Crosse mit Campa-Gruppe...


----------



## uschibert (16. November 2019)

..."heute nach dem Rennen" bezieht sich doch hoffentlich auch auf das Plakat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2019)

uschibert schrieb:


> ..."heute nach dem Rennen" bezieht sich doch hoffentlich auch auf das Plakat!


too old to rock'n'roll, too young to die ;-)



stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ach ne...war auch da...Titan-Crosse mit Campa-Gruppe...


habe ich Dich gefragt, ob Du aus freiburg bist?


----------



## stummerwinter (16. November 2019)

Stimmt...  

Jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## stummerwinter (17. November 2019)

Bist Du heute in Rheinzabern?

In Aktion:


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2019)

nee, wobei der kurs in rheinzabern - vor allem der apfelbaumteil - richtig gut ist.


----------



## stummerwinter (17. November 2019)

Bin gespannt, bin hier noch kein Rennen gefahren, zum letzten mal 2006 in Holland...gestern mein erstes Rennen seit dem...


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, bin hier noch kein Rennen gefahren, zum letzten mal 2006 in Holland...gestern mein erstes Rennen seit dem...


viel spass. und achtung in der kurzen abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (17. November 2019)

Ok, danke für den Tip...


----------



## stummerwinter (17. November 2019)

Ergänzung...nass wars...aber coole Strecke...Wechselrad wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, hatte zwischenzeitlich Schaltungsprobleme...


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (17. November 2019)

Bei mir war heute unerwartet gutes Wetter. Ich hatte eher mit einer Schlammschlacht gerechnet.


----------



## freakforti (19. November 2019)

Mann/Frau kann ja über den Herrn Jan Heine sagen/Denken was Mann/FRau will ABER er hat's drauf auf seinem Aaln Crosser








						Honing Skills in Cyclocross
					

When winter snow makes the high roads in the Cascade Mountains impassable, we turn to cyclocross. It’s our preferred winter sport – challenging, fun and a great way to hone our skills for the…




					janheine.wordpress.com


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2019)

bisschen druck auf's pedal bringen...





jemand SA in monnem beim rrc endspurt?

@stuhli ?


----------



## stummerwinter (26. November 2019)

Ne, bin So in Herxe...


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ne, bin So in Herxe...


wenn wir uns SA nicht komplett verballern, dann auch mit der ganzen monnemer crew am start.


----------



## stummerwinter (26. November 2019)

Bin hoffentlich wieder fit, bin So mit dem MTB abgeflogen...vermutlich Gehirnerschütterung...werde ich am Fr sehen, wie es geht...


----------



## freakforti (28. November 2019)

Nett nett und mit dem vollen Hipster Alarm 








						Speedvagen’s Design Richard Pool Discusses the New Team Single Speed ‘Cross
					

Richard Pool, the designer behind the newly-announced Speedvagen RMSSCX Workshop Team Edition Build, gives us a bit of background on this beautiful race machine! I spent my early years in Norman, Oklahoma. My brother was 8 years older than I was and it was the early 90's. I really looked up to...




					theradavist.com
				



marTIn


----------



## arno¹ (28. November 2019)

ist ja nett

aber was hat das hier bei den cyclocrossrädern zu suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. November 2019)

Netzhäute verbrennen


----------



## arno¹ (28. November 2019)

ich würde es nach hipster flatbar fitness bike schieben

aber sowas haben wir hier zum glück ja noch nicht


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2019)

Nur den ugly Car Thread...speedvagen.....Wagen...könnte passen ??‍♂️


----------



## arno¹ (28. November 2019)

hier, das ist doch auch so ein cyclocross bike, wenn man nicht so genau hinschaut oder keine ahnung hat:




sogar mit e, also noch besser als ein biocyclocross


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2019)

Mach das weg ?


----------



## arno¹ (28. November 2019)

ja, sollte man wirklich.

lieber schöne crosser suchen ...


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2019)

Das wir beide in diesem Leben nochmal einer Meinung in puncto Kategorien sind ?


----------



## arno¹ (28. November 2019)

hier!

schöner crosser, schon was älter. vpace. aber mit flaha


----------



## xxxT (28. November 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> hier!
> 
> schöner crosser, schon was älter. vpace. aber mit flaha
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 944623


Sieht garnicht alt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakforti (29. November 2019)

Nett - http://soulcraftbikes.com/bikes/dirtbomb/


----------



## freakforti (29. November 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ich würde es nach hipster flatbar fitness bike schieben
> 
> aber sowas haben wir hier zum glück ja noch nicht


so in der ARt - https://bikerumor.com/2019/11/27/bl...ss-takes-fixed-gear-off-road-in-custom-paint/

 MARtiN


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2019)

tracklocross hin, tracklocross her, das hat nicht gut hin, wenn der rahmen vom oberrohr auf "drop bar länge" angelegt ist. war selbst am surly straggler, welches ich eine nummer größer gekauft hatte nicht gut.


----------



## Pio1 (29. November 2019)

,


----------



## Pio1 (29. November 2019)

Vielleicht trägt das zur Augenheilung bei.
Ich weiß,ist die falsche Seite,sorry.

Gruss


----------



## flowforfun (29. November 2019)

Sehr schönes Colnago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (29. November 2019)

Pio1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 944930
> 
> Vielleicht trägt das zur Augenheilung bei.
> Ich weiß,ist die falsche Seite,sorry.
> ...


das schild vergibt dir die falsche seite ;-)

außerdem kann man einen echten crosser auch von der falschen seite ablichten und er ist halt trotzdem schön


----------



## Pio1 (29. November 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> das schild vergibt dir die falsche seite ;-)
> 
> außerdem kann man einen echten crosser auch von der falschen seite ablichten und er ist halt trotzdem schön






 Oh Danke für die positiven Feedbacks.

 Bessere Photos muss ich noch aufnehmen,bzgl des Nrschildes hatte ich echt Glück!

 Gruß


----------



## Pio1 (29. November 2019)

hey Arno,das müsste Dir aber bekannt sein!?

gruss


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. November 2019)

Das Speedvagen ist zumindest genau so CX wie Adam Craigs Giant:









						The bike that won Adam Craig a tattoo
					

Win singlespeed ’cross world champs, get inked. Craig's not scared




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2019)

ist so ein ami ding. für mich völlig latte, was für lenker jemand an seinem rad fährt.

am wochenende bei zwei rennen gestartet und nicht einen flatbarcrosser gesehen, bei hobby startfeldern jeweils über 40 leuten.


----------



## arno¹ (1. Dezember 2019)

mir sagt das stummelzeug optisch nix, aber egal



Pio1 schrieb:


> hey Arno,das müsste Dir aber bekannt sein!?
> 
> gruss


ein schönes gut gepflegtes occp! habe ja selber ein paar dieser k7tubing rahmen, aber nicht von oliver

aus neuss :gruebel: hattest du beruflich mit musik zu tun?


----------



## Pio1 (1. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> mir sagt das stummelzeug optisch nix, aber egal
> 
> 
> ein schönes gut gepflegtes occp! habe ja selber ein paar dieser k7tubing rahmen, aber nicht von oliver
> ...




Den Rahmen hatte ich in 10/2010 beim Elmar gekauft!
Musik ist nur ein Hobby von mir!

Gruß aus dem Rhein Kreis Neuss


----------



## arno¹ (1. Dezember 2019)

vom elmar hab ich schon ewig nix gehört, aber er ist definitiv noch sehr aktiv. hat auch noch hilfe für die cx news bekommen, von kevin kempf, einem absoluten insider





__





						iSpy
					

Dies ist ein Forum zum Informationsaustausch für Cyclocross Technik, Techniken, Sport



					forum.cx-sport.de
				




ich such jetzt dort mal den "schönen cyclocrosser" ...


----------



## arno¹ (1. Dezember 2019)

hab da mal ein paar themen nach oben gepinnt, wie "geile crossvideos"

ein "schöner crosser" dort nach ein paar mal rumklicken, dieser hier, gut fotografiert und auch auf flickr:


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Dezember 2019)

Naja, ob mein Rad die Schönheit dieser Radgattung widerspiegeltweiß ich nicht....aber Spaß habe ich damit auf jeden Fall?






Ciao 
Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pio1 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Naja, ob mein Rad die Schönheit dieser Radgattung widerspiegeltweiß ich nicht....aber Spaß habe ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arno¹ (3. Dezember 2019)

wie


Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Naja, ob mein Rad die Schönheit dieser Radgattung widerspiegeltweiß ich nicht....aber Spaß habe ich damit auf jeden Fall?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 946666
> 
> ...


ein altes van dessel, mit carbon monostay hinterbau? oder nur die gabel von van dessel?

raw gemacht? und umgebaut auf disc, wie das? oder wieso ist der prömpel für den hinterad-cantigegenhalter nicht weggeflext? und die cantisockel?

"nicht schön aber selten", sagen wir im pott

trotzdem viel spaß! ich sag mir immer meinen (auch häßlichen) crosser muss ich beim fahren ja nicht sehen


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Dezember 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> ....aber Spaß habe ich damit auf jeden Fall?



Das ist doch die Hauptsache...und hässlich ist anders...


----------



## Ampelhasser (4. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wie
> 
> ein altes van dessel, mit carbon monostay hinterbau? oder nur die gabel von van dessel?
> 
> ...



Moin,
das ist ein altes Van Dessel. Der Rahmen kann Canti und Disc. Die Lackqualität war mies und da habe ich entlackt. Das war so eine Drecksarbeit, das ich danach keine Lust hatte auch noch einen Handschlag am Rad  zu machen. Der Rahmen landete dann in der hintersten Ecke im Keller. Jetzt hatte ich wieder Bock auf Singlespeed und das macht richtig Laune.
Ciao 
Ampel


----------



## seblubb (4. Dezember 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Naja, ob mein Rad die Schönheit dieser Radgattung widerspiegeltweiß ich nicht....aber Spaß habe ich damit auf jeden Fall?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 946666
> 
> ...


Das schönste an deinen Rädern -so ist zumindest mein Eindruck- ist, dass du sie auch eine Zeit lang fährst und nicht alle Nas' lang verkaufst. Zeigt Leidenschaft


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das schönste an deinen Rädern -so ist zumindest mein Eindruck- ist, dass du sie auch eine Zeit lang fährst _und nicht alle Nas' lang verkaufst_. Zeigt Leidenschaft


wir beim ibc nennen das _den @Seppl- machen_. wobei aktuell @Frostfalke aufholt.


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir beim ibc nennen das _den @Seppl- machen_. wobei aktuell @Frostfalke aufholt.


vom gefühl her, haben hier einige schon überholt! ;-)


----------



## Frostfalke (4. Dezember 2019)

Ja das ist ja quasi Notwehr bei mir! Ich baue halt gern Räder und es gibt so viele coole Sachen, die ich noch bauen will. Ich habe meine Frau schon auf 5 Räder gleichzeitig hochgehandelt. Da sie noch 2 hat und noch 2 für die Kids, ist der Platz im Bikezimmer damit erschöpft. Aber das ist ein kleiner Preis dafür, dass meine Frau mir sonst freie Hand beim Hobby lässt. Ich darf sogar im Wohnzimmer schrauben. So ein Glück hat nicht jeder!


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja quasi Notwehr bei mir! Ich baue halt gern Räder und es gibt so viele coole Sachen, die ich noch bauen will. Ich habe meine Frau schon auf 5 Räder gleichzeitig hochgehandelt. Da sie noch 2 hat und noch 2 für die Kids, ist der Platz im Bikezimmer damit erschöpft. Aber das ist ein kleiner Preis dafür, dass meine Frau mir sonst freie Hand beim Hobby lässt. Ich darf sogar im Wohnzimmer schrauben. So ein Glück hat nicht jeder!


Is ja auch dein Wohnzimmer, wird langsam mal Zeit dass der Mann perse sich emanzipiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2019)

5 Räder? das ist ja gerade das Minimum bei n+1 mit n>=4 ... 

#meinbeileid


----------



## Frostfalke (4. Dezember 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Is ja auch dein Wohnzimmer, wird langsam mal Zeit dass der Mann perse sich emanzipiert!



 Du kennst meine Frau nicht, die lässt das eiskalt wie einen Unfall aussehen!


----------



## stuhli (6. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bisschen druck auf's pedal bringen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 943791
> 
> ...



sorry...zu spät gelesen. War auch beruflich unnerwegs


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (9. Dezember 2019)

Von mir ein Bild vom Bioracer Finale in Chemnitz. Hat leider für mich nach 1 1/2 Runden mit einem Platten geendet. Wie frustrierend ?. Nächste Saison wird auf Tubeless umgebaut.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Dezember 2019)

hatte ich in darmstadt am wochenende auch... platz 6 zu der zeit...


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (9. Dezember 2019)

Echt ärgerlich...
Ich war zwar eher auf Platz 13 oder 14 und ich hatte auch keine Chance auf eine Top 10 Platzierung, der Tag war aber trotzdem gelaufen.
Anscheinend klebte der Schlauch im Reifen und hat an einer Stelle am Reifeninneren gerieben dadurch war der Schlauch an der Stelle
wie perforiert. Ein wenig Talkum im Reifen oder ein neuer Schlauch vor dem Rennen hätten das Problem vielleicht gelöst.
Was solchs, für die nächste Saison bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (9. Dezember 2019)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Nächste Saison wird auf Tubeless umgebaut.



Habe ich seit Oktober auch, lohnt gerade beim Crosser definitiv...


----------



## arno¹ (9. Dezember 2019)

warum keine schlauchreifen (ja viel arbeit). oder latexschläuche (und talkum).

tubeless muss man zu hohe drücke fahren, damit es nicht burpt


MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Echt ärgerlich...
> Ich war zwar eher auf Platz 13 oder 14 und ich hatte auch keine Chance auf eine Top 10 Platzierung, der Tag war aber trotzdem gelaufen.
> Anscheinend klebte der Schlauch im Reifen und hat an einer Stelle am Reifeninneren gerieben dadurch war der Schlauch an der Stelle
> wie perforiert. Ein wenig Talkum im Reifen oder ein neuer Schlauch vor dem Rennen hätten das Problem vielleicht gelöst.
> Was solchs, für die nächste Saison bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.



warum keine schlauchreifen (ja viel arbeit). oder latexschläuche (und talkum).

tubeless muss man laut allen infos zu hohe drücke fahren, damit es nicht burpt


----------



## arno¹ (9. Dezember 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Habe ich seit Oktober auch, lohnt gerade beim Crosser definitiv...


warum tubeless bei schmalen reifen im gelände. das scheint nur bei leichten personen teilweise zu funktionieren, was man so hört

was für drücke fährst du so, bei welchem systemgewicht?


----------



## stummerwinter (10. Dezember 2019)

Da ich keine UCI-Rennen fahre bin ich mit 40er G-One unterwegs...1,8 ~ 2,0 bar im Gelände...

System etwas über 80 kg...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2019)

40er Reifen im Crosserfaden  Pass auf das es nicht Oberbesserwisser liest


----------



## arno¹ (10. Dezember 2019)

warum nicht? wenn man keine rennen fährt, ist man doch sowieso frei reinzuhängen was man will und warum überhaupt sollte man irgendwas dazu sagen?

ich selber finde es übrigens geil, was möglichst fettes rein zu hängen und möglichst niedrige drücke hinzukriegen  ;-)


----------



## arno¹ (10. Dezember 2019)




----------



## hellmono (10. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> warum tubeless bei schmalen reifen im gelände. das scheint nur bei leichten personen teilweise zu funktionieren, was man so hört
> 
> was für drücke fährst du so, bei welchem systemgewicht?



Das funktioniert auch bei höherem Gewicht, wenn Reifen und Felge passen, mit niedrigem Druck.


----------



## arno¹ (10. Dezember 2019)

einen kenne ich auch, bei dem das geklappt hat. man sollte mal ein thema aufmachen, "felgen/reifen - welche passen gut für tubeless"


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 949420


Die labeln wohl leider auch nur noch um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (10. Dezember 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 40er Reifen im Crosserfaden  Pass auf das es nicht Oberbesserwisser liest



Ja, ja...mir bewußt, fahre damit aber quasi alles bei uns im Wald, auch Trails...da limitieren eher die Bremsen (BB7 + Campa-Hebel)

@*arno¹: *Noch ergänzend: fahre mit einer imho 24er Race Face Felge...

War vorher im 32er Schwalbe unterwegs, hatte häufiger Platten (Snakebites, Dorne)...wäre sicher auch mit 32er TL zu lösen gewesen...so fährt es sich besser...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> Die labeln wohl leider auch nur noch um.


Solange das nicht auf deren Alurahmen zutrifft und die weiterhin schick sind...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Dezember 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> ...da limitieren eher die Bremsen (BB7 + Campa-Hebel)


Was limitiert denn da? Funktioniert bei mir bestens.


----------



## arno¹ (11. Dezember 2019)

die seileinzuglänge von campa ist doch länger als sram, oder wie war das nochmal? dann kann man das ja mit der vorspannung der bremse korrigieren



MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 948878


interessantes design

ist das eigentlich original focus oder hast du selbst noch lackiert?


----------



## Terranaut (11. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> interessantes design
> 
> ist das eigentlich original focus oder hast du selbst noch lackiert?


Zwar nicht meins, aber das ist original.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2019)

das ist kein aktuelles design, sondern schon 3? jahre alt.


----------



## stummerwinter (11. Dezember 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Was limitiert denn da? Funktioniert bei mir bestens.



Ich formulier es mal so: Handkraft im gebauten Singeltrail (so eher S2 bis S3)...


----------



## spinner69 (15. Dezember 2019)

Unter meinen (zu vielen) Crossern das potenteste CX-Rad, wenn auch im Moment im Winter & Restrampe-Aufbau. Ridley weiß definitiv wie es geht. Sorry für schlechte Bildqualität, hatte nur mein altes Smartphone dabei.


----------



## freakforti (17. Dezember 2019)

and Action - https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157712224275152


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2019)

btw: jemand morgen in mehlingen am start?


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Dezember 2019)

Leider nein...


----------



## arno¹ (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Leider nein...


eye know.
aber kopf hoch, die mannheimer machen nochmal eine 1+1 (1stunde + eine runde) trainingssession am 26.1.2020, war bis jetzt immer ein schöner saisonabschluss.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt gut!


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Dezember 2019)

Heute Bike & Run Reute. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2019)

sauereien vom letzten sonntag in mehlingen, fixed gear, no fear.








__





						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Dezember 2019)

bike and run Reute


----------



## arno¹ (25. Dezember 2019)

neues profilbild odr


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2019)

coole bilder vom gogo hellcross 2019












						GOGO Hellcross 2019 — Julien Douvier
					

GOGO HELLCROSS 7 BY CYYYCLES × Download the pics on Google Drive here × Follow CYYYCLES on Instagram => @cyyycles × Check my other photos and...




					juliendouvier.com


----------



## Hobb (27. Dezember 2019)

Weihnachtscross in Appelbuettel





Foto von Michael Richter aka mike667 via








						11. Lauf Stevens CCC Appelbüttel (41. Weihnachstcross) 26.12.2019 - Helmuts-Fahrrad-Seiten.de
					

Bilder von Michael Richter (aka Mike667) Die Bilder sind für […]




					www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de


----------



## zuki (30. Dezember 2019)

Auf meiner heutigen Runde hatte ich auch mal wieder die Kamera dabei.


----------



## arno¹ (30. Dezember 2019)

sieht super aus, sogar der flascheninhalt passt farblich 

auf jeden ein gutes rad, schreib mal kurz wie das nicolai sich fährt


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2019)

thomas / riedgas.de hat ein bisschen was zum trainingsrennen am sonntag geschrieben und ein kurzes filmchen ist auch dabei.





						2. kleine Crossrunde Frankfurt – Geschichten aus Stadt und Land
					






					riedgras.de


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2019)

als der boden taute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (30. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> als der boden taute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958207


wurdest du drangeklebt

ffm ist das ja nich aber was für ne stadt is denn das oder doch ffm. schrei mal kurz


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wurdest du drangeklebt
> 
> ffm ist das ja nich aber was für ne stadt is denn das oder doch ffm. schrei mal kurz


MZ bzw. da wo es raucht gehört schon zu WI.


----------



## zuki (31. Dezember 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> auf jeden ein gutes rad, schreib mal kurz wie das nicolai sich fährt



Ich mag den Rahmen/ das Bike weil es für eher ein Crosser denn ein Gravelbike ist. Für manche ist vielleicht das Rahmengewicht ein Minus (etwa 2,1 kg bei XL), aber etwas anderes kann man bei einem Nicolai kaum erwarten.

Ich hatte vorher nur ein weiteres CX Rad und habe daher nur limitierte Erfahrungen bei dieser Radgattung. Ich würde das Rad als sportlich, aber nicht unbequem auf längeren Strecken bezeichnen. Ich habe einen etwas kürzeren 85er Vorbau gewählt um ein direkteres Lenkverhalten zu erhalten. Das heißt auf einem kurvenreichen Wurzeltrail komme ich auch gut zurecht.
Für den ein oder anderen ein weiteres Minus: Der Rahmen kommt mit PM Bremsaufnahme. Das schließt aktuelle Shimano STIs mit Flatmountbremsen aus.

Mein Fazit: Den Rahmen würde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Januar 2020)

Neuer Lenker und ein etwas dezenteres Band


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2020)

gute farbe das band. ist jetzt evomax in 48cm?
hebelstellung sieht auf den bildern etwas abschüssig aus.


----------



## arno¹ (5. Januar 2020)

wie bei dir 

ich finde ja immer noch die gabel so geil, schade dass es die schon lange nicht mehr gibt


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gute farbe das band. ist jetzt evomax in 48cm?
> hebelstellung sieht auf den bildern etwas abschüssig aus.


46er, Hebel auf Nullstellung.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wie bei dir


nix da, die hebel sind leicht aufwärts.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Januar 2020)

gerade gesehen, rip john rawnsley









						RIP John Rawnsley. Organiser of the Three Peaks Cyclocross - Singletrack GritCX
					

John Rawnsley organised the Three Peaks Cyclcross race for 50 years, raced for 45 of those and won the first one. A true legend has passed on.




					singletrackworld.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ein etwas dezenteres Band
> Anhang anzeigen 960228



Dezent. Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (12. Januar 2020)

Centurion Crossfire 2000



Zustand nach Rennen in Essen 12'19



Original sind noch Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Umwerfer, Sattel / Stütze und Laufräder. 
Hier mit Gravelking Mud, hydraulischen RS405 STI, 46/33 Kurbel, GRX400 Schaltwerk, 11-36 Kassette und Ritchey Evomax Lenker.


----------



## arno¹ (12. Januar 2020)

ey dein ratt is dreckig 

guter punkt für mono, auch. habe zum glück vergessen wie scheiße das früher oft war


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Januar 2020)

ich freue mich immer bei den Schlammrennen wenn ich Singlespeed und mit vernünftigen Reifen unterwegs bin.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2020)

ready to rumble





spacer werden noch reduziert. aber der flaschenöffner bleibt.


----------



## Hobb (5. April 2020)

Immer dort wo man gar nicht damit rechnet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (13. April 2020)

Vor einiger Zeit drehte ich eine kleine Runde durch das Berliner Umland. Rechtzeitig zum Start begann es zu nieseln. Pünktlich zum einsetzenden Schneeregen verabschiedete sich dann der altersschwache Rocket Ron mit einem lauten Knall. 



Da hilft kein Flicken mehr?
Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten, so wie heute. 






Die neuen Vittoria Terreno machen sich gut und auch sonst passte alles. 






Ciao
Ampel


----------



## stahlinist (13. April 2020)

Normalerweise verstößt es gegen die Querradler-Ehre Staub statt Schlamm von seinem Boliden wischen zu müssen.
Doch manchmal gilt bei der Wahl des Vehikels: lieber ehrlos, als querlos.


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2020)

..... läuuufffft ....


----------



## Dagon (1. August 2020)

Dann will ich diesem schönen Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einhauchen. Der Crosser ist für mich die Allzweckwaffe überhaupt und mein meistgenutztes Rad. Das Cannondale SuperX habe ich nun eine Weile im Gravel Setup mit 40er Conti Terra Speed gefahren...









... und nun hat es einen Straßenlaufradsatz mit 28er Conti TL5000 bekommen. Leider lässt sich beim Radwechsel trotz identischer Naben und Bremsscheiben ein Ausrichten der Bremssättel nicht vermeiden. Sollte mir im Winter mal ganz arg langweilig werden, werde ich vielleicht mal versuchen die Scheiben auszuspacern.


----------



## sachse1 (1. August 2020)

Schönes Teil


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (11. Oktober 2020)

In Sachsen ging es heute wieder los.
Auftakt der Bioracer Cross Serie in Grimma


----------



## phreakey (12. Oktober 2020)

Dagon schrieb:


> diesem schönen Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einhauchen


Gute Idee und sehr schönes Rad. Was ist das für ein schönes buntes Lenkerband?

Ich hab die neuen Panaracer Gravelking SemiSlick ausprobiert. Die sind echt super und passen mit 43mm ganz ok ins Crux.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2020)

phreakey schrieb:


> Gute Idee und sehr schönes Rad. Was ist das für ein schönes buntes Lenkerband?
> 
> Ich hab die neuen Panaracer Gravelking SemiSlick ausprobiert. Die sind echt super und passen mit 43mm ganz ok ins Crux.Anhang anzeigen 1131854






Meine Schwester fährt auch das blau/pinke Crux.... 👍
Steht aber evtl. zum Verkauf.


----------



## mi_gravelt (16. Oktober 2020)

phreakey schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein schönes buntes Lenkerband?


Ich tippe mal auf Cinelli Caleido


----------



## Hobb (16. Oktober 2020)

Es wäre schön wenn das jemand beurteilen könnte wie wahrscheinlich das ist..

Ich kann ja noch nicht mal beurteilen ob es für das Schaltwerk und Schaltauge gut ist wenn man das Schaltwerk komplett streckt. Vorsichtshalber mache ich das lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (6. November 2020)

Bevor das Thema noch mehr ins Hintertreffen gerät


----------



## Hobb (7. November 2020)

+1


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. November 2020)

Heute auch mitm Crosser Punkte fürn Winterpokal gesammelt. Keine Ahnung, warum die Kamera mein Fahrrad auf einem Bild grau gemacht hat (wohl versehentlich ein Filter an), aber mir gefällts


----------



## Hobb (8. November 2020)

Passiert bei meinem bmc auch andauernd, manche Stellen am Rahmen sind weiß, andere grau und sogar schwarz ist dabei. 
*B*ike *M*it *C*harme eben.


----------



## talybont (10. November 2020)

Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich wieder einen echten Crosser im Keller stehen hatte! Der letzte war ein Mares CX, der durch ein Kiesrad (Diverge) ersetzt wurde. Dieses ging dann im Januar und seitdem war nix mehr außer MTB und RR.

Ab heute steht das hier parat :





Ein Cross Race mit Tiagra und TRP Spyre, also maximal seelenlos und beliebig! Warum?
Zum einen das Budget, dann mein kleiner 10-fach Mikrokosmos und identische Bremsbeläge an drei Rädern.
Zum anderen die Geometrie. Mein altes Cross Race mit Mini-V hat mir immer besser gepasst als das Mares. Auch das hier fühlt sich direkt vertraut an.

Nur die Reifen wurden gleich getauscht, mir sind die Challenge lieber als die X-One. Wenn die runter sind, kommen die Terreno Dry tubeless drauf.

Und warum kein Gravelrad? Die sind doch jetzt so modern und hip! Ganz einfach, die meisten sind potthässlich! Ich kann dieses Sloping einfach nicht mehr sehen, das hat mit Ästhetik nix mehr zu tun. Außerdem kriegt man die Kombi aus Rahmentasche und Flasche kaum mehr unter. Und oft sind die Tretlager auch einfach praxisfremd tief! Deswegen: CX! 
Im Gegensatz zu früher sind die auch zahmer geworden, z.B. längere Kettenstreben.


----------



## arno¹ (11. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Cross Race mit Tiagra



ich finde den ja eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur die kurbel passt nicht (also wirklich garnicht), nur so von wegen schönheit der radgattung

und an cx schon gar nicht

aber ist mehr für den arbeitsweg?


----------



## talybont (11. November 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum die Compact-spezifiziert sind. Aber mir ist jede Tiagra lieber als der 46/36 Murks aus dem hause FSA! Und mit dem 34er hinten kann ich die 50 vorne schon recht lange treten!


----------



## stahlinist (12. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Und mit dem 34er hinten kann ich die 50 vorne schon recht lange treten!


Dieser Satz (und schon das Bild zuvor) erzeugt in mir das gleiche Empfinden wie das Geräusch von neuer/langer Schreibkreide auf einer Schultafel oder das nachdrückliche Durchziehen eines Messers auf einem Porzellanteller.
Fies.
😖


----------



## dominik_bsl (12. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum die Compact-spezifiziert sind. Aber mir ist jede Tiagra lieber als der 46/36 Murks aus dem hause FSA!



Was spricht denn gegen die 46/36 von FSA? Ich hab die an meinem 2018er Inflite und bin bis dato an die 10k KM ohne Probleme damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Dieser Satz (und schon das Bild zuvor) erzeugt in mir das gleiche Empfinden wie das Geräusch von neuer/langer Schreibkreide auf einer Schultafel oder das nachdrückliche Durchziehen eines Messers auf einem Porzellanteller.
> Fies.
> 😖


Aber dann überall auf 1-fach wechseln.... 

Ich weiß, Kettenlinie. Aber da bin ich eher schmerzfrei unterwegs! Eine CX50 oder CX70 wäre natürlich stilsicherer gewesen.


----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die 46/36 von FSA? Ich hab die an meinem 2018er Inflite und bin bis dato an die 10k KM ohne Probleme damit gefahren.


Weil ich mit FSA nur weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe: schlechte Lager, unrund laufende Kurbeln, schlechtes Schaltverhalten (Kettenblätter)...


----------



## herrundmeister (12. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich wieder einen echten Crosser im Keller stehen hatte! Der letzte war ein Mares CX, der durch ein Kiesrad (Diverge) ersetzt wurde. Dieses ging dann im Januar und seitdem war nix mehr außer MTB und RR.
> 
> Ab heute steht das hier parat :
> 
> ...


hättest Du mal bei Zeiten ein Stahl Rove gekauft   
ist das Alu oder Carbon? 2-fach regelt


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ist das Alu oder Carbon?


Schweißnähte


----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> hättest Du mal bei Zeiten ein Stahl Rove gekauft


mit Stahl werde ich irgendwie nicht 100%ig warm.


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2020)

preis / leistung ist bei den kona kompletträdern jetzt auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

Mich schockt eher die tendenziell geringere Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf (und gabel) bei zu hohem Gewicht. Vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2020)

... leichte überbreite bei lenker und reifen ;-)
und schwere thermosflaschen, aber ich schneide mir eher die hand ab als bei der g-unit nebenan zu posten _haha_
jetzt mit time attac xc 4, hätte viel früher umstellen sollen. 
demnächst eine menge shimano pedale im bikemarkt.


----------



## RSkai (22. November 2020)

Zwei Generationen CX, die sich trotz Altersunterschied gut verstehen. Auch wenn der Opa meist schneller ist...


----------



## arno¹ (22. November 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt mit time attac xc 4, hätte viel früher umstellen sollen.


ich bin auf look x-track geschwenkt, weil die mehr standfläche haben als normale spd und auch attac


----------



## stahlinist (22. November 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt mit time attac xc 4


Time-Pedale eh bäschde
Seit bald 30 Jahren damit auf und neben der Straße. Zwischendurch mal SPD probiert, aber nach zwei Jahren wieder die gesamte Flotte herstellerrein.
Einzig die SPD-Cleats schienen mir unter Kurierbedingungen etwas verschleißärmer als die von Time (Stahl vs. Messing/Rotguss).


----------



## talybont (23. November 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Time-Pedale eh bäschde
> Seit bald 30 Jahren damit auf und neben der Straße. Zwischendurch mal SPD probiert, aber nach zwei Jahren wieder die gesamte Flotte herstellerrein.


So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. Bin am Rennrad lange SPD-SL gefahren. Dann vor fünf Jahren auf Time RXS umgestellt und diesen Sommer wieder zurück auf SPD-SL. Mir gelingt der Einstieg mit den Japanern wesentlich besser und die Bewegungsfreiheit ist ähnlich.

Ob ich jemals von SPD auf etwas anderes wechsele? Never touch a running system! Bin einmal mit Schneebesen auf die Schnauze gefallen - Schrott nach 500 km.


----------



## aka (23. November 2020)

Wobei ich finde, dass die aktuellen Time Pedale nicht mal mehr halb so gut funktionieren wie die frueheren Time Alium. Die haben bei mir laenger gehalten, waren toleranter hinsichtlich verschlissener Cleats und das Ein- und Ausklicken war einfach defininierter. 
Gutes Beispiel wie man ein gutes Produkt verhunzen kann.


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2020)

moin,
altes Rad, neue Kette, gebrauchtes Bild.





Aber schön war's


----------



## talybont (28. Dezember 2020)

CX Langstrecke im Blizzard.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2020)

platte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (28. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> platte?


exakt! Heute war fast nix mehr vom Schnee da. Bin gestern im trockenen raus und ab Idstein ging so langsam der Punk ab. Zwischen Görsroth und Orlen war dann Winter angesagt. Auf dem freien Stück oberhalb von Eschenhahn (Limesradweg) hatte ich fast 45° Schräglage im Südwind. Die Sicht war total beschissen, trotz dreier Lampen und geschätzter 1800 Lumen am Mann. Ab der Platte ging es dann. Bin noch zum Schläferskopf und dann schnell runter. Ab Chausseehaus dann Regen. 4:20h und 72 km - bescheuert!


----------



## Maigun (29. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... leichte überbreite bei lenker und reifen ;-)


… wie fährt es sich „halfbrakeless“ so im Gelände*, oder andersrum gefragt welche Funktion erfüllt der rechte Brems/Schalthebel am Lenker?
* Die Frage ist ernsthaft gemeint und interessiert mich echt.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2020)

Maigun schrieb:


> … wie fährt es sich „halfbrakeless“ so im Gelände*, oder andersrum gefragt welche Funktion erfüllt der rechte Brems/Schalthebel am Lenker?
> * Die Frage ist ernsthaft gemeint und interessiert mich echt.


der linke hebel ist nur haltegriff. habe damit die normalen handpositionen wie sonst auch.
die VR bremse brauche ich nur, wenn es steil wird. normalerweise komme ich mit dem "rücktritt" aus.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (29. Dezember 2020)

Maigun schrieb:


> welche Funktion erfüllt der rechte Brems/Schalthebel am Lenker?








						Velo Orange Neutrino Aufbauthread
					

Gibt da auch so ne gelbe 15l Gepäckträgertasche von Lomo....grad kein Bild da, musst ma suchen. Die liegt hier noch arbeitslos rum....




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@friederjohannes  klingelt damit


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> .....
> CX Langstrecke im Blizzard.


moin,
das Betrachten des Bildes macht mich ein wenig neidisch, nach der Schilderung der Tour hab ich Mitleid.

Also alles wie immer, CX-Fahren ist nicht bescheuert. 

Schöne Touren wünsche ich, Guten Rutsch und kommt gut rein.


----------



## Maigun (29. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der linke hebel ist nur haltegriff. habe damit die normalen handpositionen wie sonst auch.


Du machst aber auch alles „_verkehrt_“ rum _Singlespeed_ sogar _Fixed_ dann auch noch _Motostyle_, sehr geil gefällt mir(!) … gibt da so’n Pseudohebel von CaneCreek glaub ich. Optisch macht’s so wie du’s hast aber vermutlich mehr her.


a.nienie schrieb:


> die VR bremse brauche ich nur, wenn es steil wird. normalerweise komme ich mit dem "rücktritt" aus.


wie lang hält da so der Ground Control Hinterreifen bei dir durch? Wie breit ist der eigentlich? Und hast du mir vielleicht einen Tipp für eine coole  Hinterradnabe die das mitmacht bei 120er Einbaubreite …


----------



## Micha0707 (29. Dezember 2020)

Das Rad und ich verbindet eine Haßliebe.
Einerseits fährt es sich traumhaft, aber manchmal steige ich wie geschossen vom Rad ab. Daher habe ich eine neue Gabel gekauft und 2cm Spacer drunter gebaut. Optisch ist das für mich ein Supergau, aber der Markt bietet im Moment kein Gravel/CX Rahmenset aus Carbon, was mir gefällt bzw. passt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2020)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Das Rad und ich verbindet eine Haßliebe.
> Einerseits fährt es sich traumhaft, aber manchmal steige ich wie geschossen vom Rad ab. Daher habe ich eine neue Gabel gekauft und 2cm Spacer drunter gebaut. Optisch ist das für mich ein Supergau, aber der Markt bietet im Moment kein Gravel/CX Rahmenset aus Carbon, was mir gefällt bzw. passt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1177689


Da hilft nur Dehnen & Mobilisieren!! 

(Mein Lieblingsthema   🤮)


Dann kannst du auch die Spacer bald wieder raus hauen..  😉


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2020)

Maigun schrieb:


> Du machst aber auch alles „_verkehrt_“ rum _Singlespeed_ sogar _Fixed_ dann auch noch _Motostyle_, sehr geil gefällt mir(!) … gibt da so’n Pseudohebel von CaneCreek glaub ich. Optisch macht’s so wie du’s hast aber vermutlich mehr her.
> 
> wie lang hält da so der Ground Control Hinterreifen bei dir durch? Wie breit ist der eigentlich? Und hast du mir vielleicht einen Tipp für eine coole  Hinterradnabe die das mitmacht bei 120er Einbaubreite …


die ground control sind aus einem awol, gab es so nie (einzeln/aftermarkt) zu kaufen. 29x1.9 genau gemessen habe ich irgendwann aber mir nicht gemerkt, aber gerade so unter 50mm breit und hoch, meine ich. aktuell skidde ich ein paar specialized trigger durch, wobei ich eher der hop stop typ bin, als der lange whip skidder... wobei das auch spass macht.

nabe: mack hubs macht eine schöne und leichte nabe nach deinen vorgaben.
meine räder haben 135mm einbaubreite und ich fahre velo solo disc cogs auf der scheibenbremsaufnahme.

weiteres gerne in meinem FGmonsterCX thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (30. Dezember 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Dehnen & Mobilisieren!!
> 
> (Mein Lieblingsthema   🤮)
> 
> ...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Dehnen & Mobilisieren!!
> 
> (Mein Lieblingsthema   🤮)
> 
> ...


Meines eigentlich auch und Rumpf und Rücken werden regelmäßig trainiert. Das Alter (knapp 50) lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.

Jedoch kamen die Probleme recht plötzlich und ich weiß nicht warum. Sitzlänge, Sitzhöhe, Setback scheinen da mit reinzuspielen.


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2020)

Anständige Jahresabschlußrunde.


----------



## arno¹ (18. Januar 2021)




----------



## arno¹ (18. Januar 2021)




----------



## schmitze76 (20. Januar 2021)

Zeitlos schön.


----------



## 0plan (20. Januar 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1190818


Gehört der HR so rum drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (20. Januar 2021)

0plan schrieb:


> Gehört der HR so rum drauf?



meinst du das profil vom hr? das ist ausgelegt auf antrieb, nicht bremsen


----------



## 0plan (21. Januar 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> meinst du das profil vom hr? das ist ausgelegt auf antrieb, nicht bremsen


Ja, genau.
War meine Frage, ob das absichtlich so rum ist. Vorne vermutlich andersrum?!


----------



## arno¹ (21. Januar 2021)

0plan schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> War meine Frage, ob das absichtlich so rum ist. Vorne vermutlich andersrum?!


das sieht aus wie der fmb slalom, der hat kaum schräge seitenstollen

da würde das vorne andersrum nur zum bremsen helfen


----------



## arno¹ (21. Januar 2021)




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2021)

CX-Reifen und Rennlenker ☝️


----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2021)

Widerspricht aber dem Thema.


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2021)

Hab ich immernoch, ist immernoch ein gutes Rad und macht Spaß und dreckig


----------



## Hobb (29. Januar 2021)

Die Gelegenheit genutzt ...
So eine durchgängige Schneedecke ist hier im Nordwesten selten.
Und so ein menschenleerer Wald seit März auch ...


----------



## adrenalin_pur (17. Februar 2021)

Stevens Super Prestige 1x11, so wie es kam. 8.3kg fahrbereit mit Pedale und fidlock Halterung. 





Seit 1tkm in artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## Hobb (6. März 2021)

moin,
nix Neues am Rad und schon gar nicht etwas Besonderes...
...aber ich erlaube mir trotzdem Euch diese Schutzhütte mit integrierter automatischer
Gesichtererkennungsunterdückung zu zeigen.




und Ihr so?, eigeschneit oder eingefroren, keine Lust auf Radfahren oder das CX gegen eine Grillzange aus Titan getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (6. März 2021)

Hobb schrieb:


> das CX gegen eine Grillzange aus Titan getauscht?


Du hättest das Ratt aber auch gut mal was näher knipsen können.

Meiner steht auf der Rolle 

Völlig außer Form für Querfeldein. Gibt ja auch nix, wo man mal fahren könnte. Gerade nebenan bei den Niederländern auch nicht.

Ich fahre nur Touren mit dem Beachracer


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2021)

mein day one hat frontrack & körbchen, weshalb ich es nur noch bei den trekkingrädern zeige ;-)
das @scylla prinzip


----------



## Hobb (6. März 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> [...]. Gibt ja auch nix, wo man mal fahren könnte. Gerade nebenan bei den Niederländern auch nicht. [...]


Damit meinst Du sicher Rennen. Die Vorzüge (oder die Schönheit) bleiben ja die gleichen wenn man damit "spazieren" fährt.

Wie ich oben schon schrob: nix Neues am Ratt. Bis auf den Dreck sieht es genau so aus wie vor drei Jahren.
< 10kg mit Fh, Pedalen und etwas Dreck. Gar nicht mal so leicht?!


----------



## arno¹ (6. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mein day one hat frontrack & körbchen, weshalb ich es nur noch bei den trekkingrädern zeige ;-)
> das @scylla prinzip


Kann man sich auch mal schnell die Birne anhauen beim Schultern


----------



## CSB (6. März 2021)

Hobb schrieb:


> Grillzange aus Titan



Was wegen der relativ geringen Wärmeleitfähigkeit absolut Sinn macht ☝️


----------



## arno¹ (6. März 2021)

Speedvagen geht immer. Ok das Blatt somit Kurbel ist Käse für CX 





Von *hier - *da gibt's auch mehr Detailfotos


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2021)

von hier


----------



## gpzmandel (7. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1318975
> von hier


Sehr nette Damen


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Sehr nette Damen


schnelle damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2021)

snowblind


----------



## stahlinist (18. August 2021)

Das ist doch irgendwo beim Giro d'Italia anno dunnemal aufgenommen, nachdem Ross und Reiter von der Straße abgegangen sind, würd' ich mal sagen🤔
Ist zumindest ein Strassenrad, aber natürlich trotzdem 'ne Schönheit🙂
Oder natürlich irgendwann deroeinst in Belgien anner Kirmes😁


----------



## flowforfun (18. August 2021)

Wie hieß das damals in dem Telegramm nach der ersten Sichtung des Tourmalet? „Gute Straße, keine Probleme“ oder so ähnlich…….


----------



## 0plan (19. August 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (1. September 2021)

ª


----------



## stahlinist (7. Oktober 2021)

Ja, ich weiß. Trotzdem:



Dort brauchte man dann auch keine Hürden mehr...


----------



## RSkai (7. Oktober 2021)

Umbau auf 1x10 und Tektro CR710.  Die erste zackige Runde steht leider noch aus, hust-hust.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (8. Oktober 2021)

Ist das ein Bild von der maximal möglichen Schräglage?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bild von der maximal möglichen Schräglage?


nein, die habe ich in der sandkurve - vor dem anstieg, eh klar - zelebriert... zwei mal...

... und die kurbel ist aktuell etwas zu lang für so späße (175mm)


----------



## Cyclingjudge (12. Oktober 2021)

Ganz schön breit der Lenker. 
Na ja, je breiter der Lenker, desto höher der Windwiderstand desto höher der Trainingseffekt.


----------



## seblubb (12. Oktober 2021)

was mir jetzt erst auffällt: berücksichtigt man nicht, dass der Lenker für die Fahrt auf öffentlichen Straßen ne Sondergenehmigung benötigt sieht @a.nienie wie ein Riese aus


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2021)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ganz schön breit der Lenker.
> Na ja, je breiter der Lenker, desto höher der Windwiderstand desto höher der Trainingseffekt.


power is nothing without control ;-)


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (8. November 2021)

Da will ich das Thema wieder hochholen 
Bilder vom Radcross in Jena von gestern.
Wie man sieht war es seeehr schlammig

Vorher



Nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (12. November 2021)

Bald mehr.


----------



## Micha0707 (13. November 2021)

Fertig


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2021)

gut soweit, aber ich finde imemr noch das sie sich etwas mehr mühe bei den hydraulischen bremshebeln geben könnten... wenn die bremshabel größer sind als der lenker....


----------



## Micha0707 (13. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gut soweit, aber ich finde imemr noch das sie sich etwas mehr mühe bei den hydraulischen bremshebeln geben könnten... wenn die bremshabel größer sind als der lenker....


Stimmt!
Die müssen noch etwas runter, wie ich gerade feststellen musste, sowie der Sattel etwas vor. Bei kleinen Lenker sehen die halt immer kagge aus


----------



## J.G. (8. Dezember 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (8. Dezember 2021)

ach guck diana


----------



## seblubb (8. Dezember 2021)

J.G. schrieb:


>


Schickes Gerät 👌


----------



## J.G. (10. Dezember 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ach guck diana


Nix (Dirty) Diana -Das ist das Durango 95 CX  !


----------



## shibby68 (10. Dezember 2021)

J.G. schrieb:


> Nix (Dirty) Diana -Das ist das Durango 95 CX  !


da hasse recht, wird der miwi mich haun tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Dezember 2021)

J.G. schrieb:


> Nix (Dirty) Diana -Das ist das Durango 95 CX  !


Die hat ja neulich einen unfreiwilligen Ausflug nach Ungarn gemacht, ist aber mittlerweile wohlbehalten zurück.


----------



## Speedhub83 (30. Dezember 2021)

Aufbau Ritchey Swiss Cross in XL. 9,4kg noch mit Schläuchen, Tubeless kommt nächste Woche. Probefahrt steht noch aus, muss noch etwas mehr regnen…😉


----------



## hellmono (30. Dezember 2021)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Aufbau Ritchey Swiss Cross in XL. 9,4kg noch mit Schläuchen, Tubeless kommt nächste Woche. Probefahrt steht noch aus, muss noch etwas mehr regnen…😉



Echt hübsch. Gibt mir direkt viel Inspiration für mein Swiss Cross.

Aber bitte noch einen hübschen Garmin Mount dranschrauben.


----------



## Speedhub83 (30. Dezember 2021)

hellmono schrieb:


> Echt hübsch. Gibt mir direkt viel Inspiration für mein Swiss Cross.
> 
> Aber bitte noch einen hübschen Garmin Mount dranschrauben.


Vielen Dank!

Ich denk mal drüber nach. Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Original-Halter. Wenn der Edge drauf ist, sieht man das meiste vom Halter ja auch nicht mehr… 😉


----------



## Bluerunner (30. Dezember 2021)

@Speedhub83 
Was hast du denn da für schicke Laufräder dran? Nextie?


----------



## Speedhub83 (30. Dezember 2021)

Bluerunner schrieb:


> @Speedhub83
> Was hast du denn da für schicke Laufräder dran? Nextie?


Slowbuild Z47 mit Newmen Fade Naben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2022)

Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## arno¹ (11. Januar 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/BritishCyclocrossThenAndNow/permalink/4798294216885701/


----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2022)

moin,
hatte "Alarm" beim Öffnen eines der Bilder (CB49..).
Ist aber wohl nur Fake? Mein Programm findet nichts beim scannen.
Gruß
ralf


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2022)

freakshow der spassigen sorte. 




zufälliger netzfund


----------



## Hobb (17. April 2022)

... nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2022)

[/url]


----------



## adrenalin_pur (4. Juni 2022)

Hipster Tasche, Rücklicht und Gravelreifen.
Sonst aber schönes CX Rad.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2022)

we were gravel before gravel!


----------



## Tony- (4. Juni 2022)

Fast so schön wie..


----------



## Maigun (4. Juni 2022)

… ach komm nur weil’s Plastique isch aber Formensprache vong Crux ist schon 

_€: und fährt sich explosiv nedd schlecht, oda?

€€: mir gefällt besser als an den neueren Tarmac der Diamantrahmen und für mich springt trotz oder gerade deshalb wegen dem geslopetem Oberrohr es in den nächsten Corner und es es viel Ratt mit dem kurzen Radstand, daher bleibt’s CX auch trotz der Gravelreifne._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (4. Juni 2022)

Nahjaa Kriegsbemalung wie Baumarktratt und das pißbogenföfmige Oberrohr.. Warum


----------



## Maigun (4. Juni 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Nahjaa Kriegsbemalung wie Baumarktratt und das pißbogenföfmige Oberrohr.. Warum


wegen tragen vielleicht und trotzdem maximal movement obenrum zu haben.  

Hat weniger slope als alte Tarmac, Roubaix und Allez, wenn ich jetzt meine Baumarkteimer fotografieren würde hätten die aber mehr „Kriegsbemalung“, egal ich wollte dich nicht überzeugen sondern nur meine Sicht hier zeigne, daher


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Fast so schön wie..






Tony- schrieb:


> Nahjaa Kriegsbemalung wie Baumarktratt und das pißbogenföfmige Oberrohr.. Warum



Hast wohl nen Clown verschluckt?


----------



## Stefan090801 (4. Juni 2022)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Hast wohl nen Clown verschluckt?


----------



## goofyfooter (4. Juni 2022)

_Sommerschlaf:
















Schmusend schlafen sie besser: 😘 





_


----------



## talybont (5. Juni 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> we were gravel before gravel!


wenn man bedenkt, dass der erste Ruhrquer prinzipiell durch den Critical Dirt ausgelöst wurde....eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, dass der erste Ruhrquer prinzipiell durch den Critical Dirt ausgelöst wurde....eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her!


das war so eine schöne grassroot kiste und jetzt artet es in kommerz und / oder extremsport aus.


----------



## F4B1 (5. Juni 2022)

Vllt sollte ich doch mal weiter scouten. Die ganzen kommerziellen Geschichten sind zumindest wenn regelmäßig nicht meins.


----------



## arno¹ (6. Juni 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, dass der erste Ruhrquer prinzipiell durch den Critical Dirt ausgelöst wurde....eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her!



Nein, das stimmt nicht! Der Film Critical Dirt kam Jahre später.

Die Idee entstand davor, als anderes CX Trainingsformat und im Sommer.

Federführend waren damals paar Kollegen aus dem Osten des Potts, die hier nicht mehr aktiv sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (6. Juni 2022)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Vllt sollte ich doch mal weiter scouten. Die ganzen kommerziellen Geschichten sind zumindest wenn regelmäßig nicht meins.



Warum sollte man sich nicht auf den kommerziellen Gravel Games am 24./25. September treffen? Mich interessiert so ne Messe auch nicht so.

Aber man könnte von dort aus mal den Stand der Trassen, Kanäle und Halden sowie die Authentizität und Geschmack der Frittenbuden überprüfen. Quasi Streckenkontrolle. Viele Trassen wurden asphaltiert, für Ratt.

Kontroletti, ob dat noch wat is, halt.

So und wenn man jetzt zehn oder zwanzig Fahrer hat, lockern wir uns auf den Halden die Beine und ein jeder, ob vegan oder wurst muss eine Frittenschmiede aus der Liste begutachten.

War nur so eine Idee


----------



## F4B1 (6. Juni 2022)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich nicht auf den kommerziellen Gravel Games am 24./25. September treffen? Mich interessiert so ne Messe auch nicht so.


Könnte man machen. Die zunehmende Kommerzialisierung nervt mich halt. Gegen mal ein Event spricht nichts. 
Wenn das Wetter Mittwoch oder Donnerstag passt scoute ich tatsächlich mal etwas die Halterner Umgebung kenne ich inzwischen ganz gut.


----------



## arno¹ (7. Juni 2022)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> _Sommerschlaf:
> 
> Schmusend schlafen sie besser: 😘
> 
> ...



Aber musst uffbasse das ned kleine 20'' bei rauskomme


----------



## arno¹ (7. Juni 2022)

adrenalin_pur schrieb:


> Hipster Tasche, Rücklicht und Gravelreifen.
> Sonst aber schönes CX Rad.



Das wird ja jetzt nur als Gravel verkauft, hat aber die gleiche Geo wie das vorige Crux als reines CX.

Bis auf an einer Stelle ein paar Millimeter Unterschied. Kanns raussuchen, falls das jemand interessiert.

Edit, hier wars: https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/specialized-crux-2022-test-gravel-bike/

So wie unten gefällt mir das farblich auch, und es gibt auch paar andere Farben, aber wahrscheinlich würde das Rad bei mir eh nicht lange halten.

Und, hat jemand schon mal so aus dem Augenwinkel auf den Preis geschaut? Vorsicht, explizite Inhalte.


----------



## Deleted 610522 (7. August 2022)

Frisch geputzt im Off-Season Setup…


----------



## Stephan Weniger (7. August 2022)

pepe_unbound schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt im Off-Season Setup…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1529685



Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Campa Scheiben? Ich baue gerade 2 Räder mit Titan und Carbon Rahmen und hinen 140mm Campa Scheiben auf. Der Carbon Renner macht hinten laute Geräusche (mit neuen Dura Ace Sätteln und Galfer Belägen). Am Titanrenner sind Trickstuff Sättel und Beläge verbaut und hier ist alles ruhig und unauffällig.


Viele Grüße

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 610522 (7. August 2022)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Campa Scheiben? Ich baue gerade 2 Räder mit Titan und Carbon Rahmen und hinen 140mm Campa Scheiben auf. Der Carbon Renner macht hinten laute Geräusche (mit neuen Dura Ace Sätteln und Galfer Belägen). Am Titanrenner sind Trickstuff Sättel und Beläge verbaut und hier ist alles ruhig und unauffällig.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Ich fahre ausschließlich die Campa AFS03 Bremsscheiben, an allen Rädern, mit denen war/ ist endlich Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (9. August 2022)

pepe_unbound schrieb:


> Ich fahre ausschließlich die Campa AFS03 Bremsscheiben, an allen Rädern, mit denen war/ ist endlich Ruhe im Karton.


Und welchen Durchmesser hinten?


----------



## Deleted 610522 (9. August 2022)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Und welchen Durchmesser hinten?


Unterschiedlich, im Falle des Super Prestige 160mm, an 2 RR 140mm.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (9. August 2022)

pepe_unbound schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich, im Falle des Super Prestige 160mm, an 2 RR 140mm.


Danke. ich habe aktuell an 2 Rennrädern hinten 140mm verbaut, leider 1x sehr auffällig, 1x absolut ruhig. sehr seltsam.


----------



## Ianus (8. September 2022)

Die letzten Tage mal 2 der alten Cyclocrosser reaktiviert.... tun noch


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2022)

Das Moots ist ganz schick aber das Moots ist suboptimal geknipst.


----------



## Ianus (8. September 2022)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Moots ist ganz schick aber das Moots ist suboptimal geknipst.


 Welches Moots... ?  Das 2005er Singlespeed oder das 2007er mit der 2x10 Record


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2022)

beide


----------



## terryx (9. September 2022)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ......
> Und, hat jemand schon mal so aus dem Augenwinkel auf den Preis geschaut? Vorsicht, explizite Inhalte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1493951


Habe so ein Teil vor einigen Wochen hier in Köln beim Händler stehen gesehen. Schon toll, aber bei aller "Symphatie" fürs Rad und auch wenns vorher schon oft woanders gepostet wurde  -  das was da mittlerweile preislich z.T. aufgerufen wird, ist völlig überzogen. Obwohl Äpfel mit Birnen  -  für das Geld bekommt man eine  technisch nun doch wesentlich anspruchsvollere Reiseenduro (zumindest eine aus der Mittelklasse...).


----------



## schnellejugend (9. September 2022)

Reisenduro ist Expedition mit Vollpension.

Ich nehme das Moots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (9. September 2022)




----------



## Ianus (10. September 2022)

@2RadBanause....

Na, gibt's das Pulse II noch...


----------



## 2RadBanause (11. September 2022)

Ianus schrieb:


> @2RadBanause....
> 
> Na, gibt's das Pulse II noch...


Ja, ist super! Steht aber unbewegt im Keller 😢 und wartet darauf, endlich mal wieder gelüftet zu werden. Neue Laufräder und Speedkings warten hier oben auch schon... 🙂


----------



## Cyclingjudge (12. September 2022)

Ianus schrieb:


>


Du solltest mal wieder deinen Garten aufräumen, mein Freund.
Aber die Räder sind nach wie vor ne Pracht.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2022)

Das ist für dich ein unaufgeräumter Garten!


----------



## Cyclingjudge (13. September 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das ist für dich ein unaufgeräumter Garten!


Yo. In der Beziehung habe ich mich tatsächlich mittlerweile meiner Frau angenähert. Die würde die Krise kriegen ob der Dachpfannen und der Schubkarre. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur Ianus ein wenig necken.


----------



## Hobb (15. September 2022)

Gemüsehobel wie sie sein sollen.
"as it's best's" oder wie das heißt ...


----------



## flowforfun (30. September 2022)

Die neuen Inflites.








						Inflite
					

Das Canyon Inflite ist ein reinrassiges Renngerät. Schnell und wendig dank moderner Geometrie. Egal ob Carbon oder Aluminium, immer erfolgshungrig.




					www.canyon.com
				



Ich bin ja mal eins probe gefahren, schon ne Weile her, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## seblubb (30. September 2022)

dieser Knick (hässlich) soll das Schultern erleichtern, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschotter (30. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> dieser Knick (hässlich) soll das Schultern erleichtern, nicht?


da dann den seltsamen Doppeldeckerlenker von denen dran und das Ding macht dem Multipla den Rang als hässlichstes Fortbewegungsmittel streitig.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (30. September 2022)

Ich habe meinen Crosser auch fertig für die neue Saison gemacht. Hoffentlich kommt nicht zur Hälfte wieder Corona dazwischen. 
Ich finde es gut das auch die Cyclocrosser immer mal wieder neue Farben und Facelift bekommen und nicht wegen den hippen Gräwel Bikes in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Hobb (1. Oktober 2022)

moin,
na das könnte den Herstellern so passen die User zum Schultern zu animieren um Verschleiß am Rad und damit Garantie/Kulanz zu reduzieren. Da fall ich nicht drauf rein. Ein Rad ist zum Fahren, nicht zum angucken oder schultern. Wenn man drauf sitzt sieht man den Knick ja nicht. (/Ironie)

Aber davon mal ab: so ein kleiner Radius an der Unterkante vom Oberrohr ist auch nicht schulterfreundlich.
Steckste halt nicht drin, schick oder schnell?!, alles individuelle Wahrnehmung.

Fröhliches Einheitswochenende, fallt nicht vom Rad.


----------



## culoduro (23. Oktober 2022)




----------



## stahlinist (23. Oktober 2022)

Gründlich durchgecheckt steht es da und wartet auf den Start🎶
Wenn erst der Flaha völlig losgelöst wurde, dann hebt es ab


----------



## RSkai (23. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schönes Rad! 
Der silberne Steuersatz gefällt mir zwar nicht aber der Stahl-Vorbau sieht erstklassig aus. Major Tom? Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (24. Oktober 2022)

RSkai schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad!
> Der silberne Steuersatz gefällt mir zwar nicht aber der Stahl-Vorbau sieht erstklassig aus. Major Tom? Was ist das?


Aus Kyoto 








						オリジナル グラベルバイク ～Original Gravel Bike～【 MAJOR TOM 】FRAME & FORK SET（フレーム＆フォークセット）のご紹介。 | 京都のスポーツ自転車専門　エイリン丸太町店
					

京都市河原町丸太町交差点にて、ロードバイク、グラベルロード、シクロクロスや、通学用 通勤用の街乗りクロスバイクといった新車/中古スポーツバイクを中心に取扱っており、バイクパッキング・カスタムパーツ・アパレル・修理パーツアイテムも充実しております。



					www.sports-eirin-marutamachi.com


----------



## bobons (24. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1573275


Schönes Gerät! 
Mit stahlgrauer Stütze und schwarzem Steuersatzunterteil würde es noch etwas gewinnen:


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2022)

irgendwie wieder an den schmalen lenker (44 an den hoods, 48 an den lenkerenden) gewöhnen. flaschenhalter werden noch einheitlich...




lenker könnte auch noch etwas flacher montiert werden, dafür die hebel etwas hoch. habe ich bock das band neue zu wickeln? nein. reifenwechsel vor den nächsten rennen wieder auf pdx. sattel mußte noch etwa einen cm höher, sonst zickt das knie...


----------



## freakforti (1. November 2022)

bei mir wird es eher etwas old scholliger


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (12. November 2022)

Um das ganze hier mal wieder nach oben zu holen, ein Bild vom Streckenrand vom Gunsha Radcross in Erfurt.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (13. November 2022)

Heute war das zweite Rennen vom Thüringer Doppel dran. 
Radcross in Größlöbichau bei Jena. War echt ein hartes Rennen. Lehmiger Boden und knapp 350 hm auf 11 km. Am Ende hat es zu Platz 9 gereicht.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (27. November 2022)

Gestern wieder meinen Crosser eingesaut. Beim 3. Durchlauf der Bioracer Crossserie. Austragungsort war die Radrennbahn in Leipzig. Bei den Hobbyfahrern waren es soviele Anmeldungen, dass es zwei Qualifikationsrunden gab und eine Finalrunde.


----------



## RSkai (27. November 2022)

Das Ding wird meinem Ridley heftig Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## freakforti (3. Dezember 2022)

langsam aber sicher …🤟


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke mal das mein Kuwahara Hi Pacer von 1990 auch hierher passt
Habe ich mall etwas modifiziert
Antrieb 1x10 mit 11/42 XTR Kassette, Fouriers Cantilever,Bremsen sehr Gut,LRS sind Mavic Sup Felgen mit Dura Ace Naben, Brooks b15 Titan Sattel,Dura Ace Sattelstütze,Kurbel Ritchey Logic, Daumenschalthebel Microshift,
Das Teil wiegt zu Zeit 9,7 kg und fährt sich absolut Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das mein Kuwahara Hi Pacer von 1990 auch hierher passt
> Habe ich mall etwas modifiziert
> Antrieb 1x10 mit 11/42 XTR Kassette, Fouriers Cantilever,Bremsen sehr Gut,LRS sind Mavic Sup Felgen mit Dura Ace Naben, Brooks b15 Titan Sattel,Dura Ace Sattelstütze,Kurbel Ritchey Logic, Daumenschalthebel Microshift,
> Das Teil wiegt zu Zeit 9,7 kg und fährt sich absolut Super Anhang anzeigen 1598248Anhang anzeigen 1598249Anhang anzeigen 1598250Anhang anzeigen 1598253


Seit wann gibt’s 10fach 11-42 xtr Kassetten???


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt’s 10fach 11-42 xtr Kassetten???











						E13 e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel Sram Shimano 40 42
					

Mit dem e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel kannst du deinen bestehenden Shimano oder Sram Antrieb...,E13 e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel Sram Shimano 40 42 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Lascheid




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das mein Kuwahara Hi Pacer von 1990 auch hierher passt


Weil?


----------



## ONE78 (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> E13 e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel Sram Shimano 40 42
> 
> 
> Mit dem e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel kannst du deinen bestehenden Shimano oder Sram Antrieb...,E13 e*thirteen Extended Range Cog Ritzel Sram Shimano 40 42 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Lascheid
> ...


Ok, also ne umgebaute 11-36 💡


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ok, also ne umgebaute 11-36 💡


Ja,Genau


----------



## Nordschotter (7. Dezember 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weil?


... es ein schönes Rad dieser Gattung ist...!


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordschotter schrieb:


> ... es ein schönes Rad dieser Gattung ist...!


Und die Gattung ist Trekkingrad?🤔


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordschotter schrieb:


> ... es ein schönes Rad dieser Gattung ist...!


Dass die Leute alles bei den Gravelbikes posten, kann man ja noch _irgendwie_ nachvollziehen, aber das Rad hat doch nichts mit Cyclocross zu tun.


----------



## Nordschotter (7. Dezember 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Und die Gattung ist Trekkingrad?🤔


..same old...

Anyway. Glaube, ich muss mal das Lynx ausm Keller holen und zum Restomod machen....
neues Futter für die ohmeingottdasjagarkeingraveldasgehtjagarnicht-Fraktion... immer schön alles in Schubladen stecken, wir sind ja nicht irgendwo, sondern in DE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordschotter schrieb:


> ..same old...
> 
> Anyway. Glaube, ich muss mal das Lynx ausm Keller holen und zum Restomod machen....


Klar, passt auch bei MTBs und RR, ne?


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

Schon bewusst das,das Rad von 1990 ist 
Das war der Anfang von den Crosser


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordschotter schrieb:


> same old...


Eben nicht. CX ist halbwegs einfach definiert: 33er Reifen, sportliche Geo und achja: Krummbügel

Bei den Reifen verlangt hier keiner nachgewiesene Messungen aber kurze Nubsies dürften sie schon haben. Cross ist schließlich keine Schönwettertour am Flussufer 🤗


----------



## Nordschotter (7. Dezember 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klar, passt auch bei MTBs und RR, ne?


je nach Ausprägung des Mods entscheide ich das dann spontan


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Schon bewusst das,das Rad von 1990 ist
> Das war der Anfang von den Crosser
> Anhang anzeigen 1598381


Da steht was von Cross Country. Und Crosser gab's schon lange vor 1990.

Aber dieser Riemen zum Schultern ist schon fesch  Oh, da ist der eine Schnittpunkt mit Cyclocross.


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Rad von 1990


Und 1950 war die erste CX WM - sogar mit dem richtigen Rad - also laut Wikipedia. War vor meiner Zeit ☝️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

Hmm,nur Mal so nebenbei weiter vorne hat jemand seinen 91 Hi Pacer gepostet,da war alles gut,schon irgentwie komisch 🤔
Kann es auch wieder Löschen tut mir auch nicht weh😜


----------



## RSkai (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Hmm,nur Mal so nebenbei weiter vorne hat jemand seinen 91 Hi Pacer gepostet,da war alles gut,schon irgentwie komisch 🤔


Das finde ich nicht komisch. Das andere Rad sieht halt im Gegensatz zu Deinem nach Cyclocross aus und genau darum gehts hier. 
Jetzt aber Schluss damit.


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

RSkai schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht komisch. Das andere Rad sieht halt im Gegensatz zu Deinem nach Cyclocross aus und genau darum gehts hier.
> Jetzt aber Schluss damit.


Was,der einzigste Unterschied ist der Rennlenker,und der ist nicht serie,selten so gelacht 😂


----------



## Nordschotter (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Hmm,nur Mal so nebenbei weiter vorne hat jemand seinen 91 Hi Pacer gepostet,da war alles gut,schon irgentwie komisch 🤔
> Kann es auch wieder Löschen tut mir auch nicht weh😜


Wenn Du versprichst nur Schotter zu fahren, dürfen die Bilder vielleicht drin bleiben... oder muss der Lenker krum sein, um Schotter fahren zu dürfen?


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

Aha,also wenn ich ein Rennrad hätte dann dürfte ich auch nur Rennen fahren ???
Achsoo,dieses Fahrrad wird nur auf der Straße bewegt,der Rahmen ist über 30 Jahre alt und sieht aus wie neu,das soll auch so Bleiben, für Dreck habe ich andere Räder


----------



## ONE78 (7. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Aha,also wenn ich ein Rennrad hätte dann dürfte ich auch nur Rennen fahren ???
> Achsoo,dieses Fahrrad wird nur auf der Straße bewegt,der Rahmen ist über 30 Jahre alt und sieht aus wie neu,das soll auch so Bleiben, für Dreck habe ich andere Räder


Dann gehört der hier definitiv nicht rein, sondern irgendwo zu den Classic bikes o.ä.

Hier nur mit dreck, Schlamm, modder,…

Gravel gibt’s im anderen Faden genügend


----------



## maxelsha (7. Dezember 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Dann gehört der hier definitiv nicht rein, sondern irgendwo zu den Classic bikes o.ä.
> 
> Hier nur mit dreck, Schlamm, modder,…
> 
> ...


Aha,wieder was dazugelernt 😂


----------



## klausbn (8. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Aha,wieder was dazugelernt 😂


Egal.. mir gefällt dein Rad sehr gut. Ich selber habe so ein Schätzchen von 1992 im Keller eingemottet, den ich irgendwann mal doch wieder flott machen müsste. 
Ansonsten könntest du deine Bilder im Trekkingrad Thread posten -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-trekking-reise-lasten-city-bikes.65035/


----------



## maxelsha (8. Dezember 2022)

klausbn schrieb:


> Egal.. mir gefällt dein Rad sehr gut. Ich selber habe so ein Schätzchen von 1992 im Keller eingemottet, den ich irgendwann mal doch wieder flott machen müsste.
> Ansonsten könntest du deine Bilder im Trekkingrad Thread posten -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-trekking-reise-lasten-city-bikes.65035/


Hatte ich Mal vor langer Zeit da gepostet,da war aber noch alles im Original Zustand 😎


----------

